# [Sammelthread] Project CARS



## der_flamur (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBLMscFP5ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ *C.A.R.S.

*Project CARS steht für  "Project Community Assisted Race Sim" und soll damit eine waschechte Rennsimulation werden.
Streng genommen ist Project CARS der offizielle Nachfolger des Need for Speed-Ablegers Shift 2 Unleashed. Dieses Spiel wird, wie es schon vermuten lässt, von Slightly Mad Studios entwickelt, aber nicht wie bei Need for Speed, von EA vertrieben.
Hier greift eine ganz andere Art von Entwicklung: Der Spieler, kann, wenn er will, einen bestimmten Betrag leisten, um somit SMS bei der finanziellen Hilfe unterstützen, andererseits kann der Spieler selbst das Lenkrad in die Hände nehmen und Feedback für die Weiterentwicklung sammeln. Zusätzlich erhofft man sich dadurch neue Lizenzen für Strecken, Autos und (möglicherweise) Fahrer zu bekommen.

*Kurze Geschichte über das Spiel:

*Angefangen hat  die Entwicklung des Spiels Ende März 2011 nach dem Spielteil "Need for  Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed", welches von EA stammte. Nach dem Spiel stand  das Studio ohne richtiges Projekt da und erschuff die Plattform "World  of Mass Development" als Crowdfoundingprojekt für C.A.R.S. Anfangs gab  es ein paar Autos, ein paar unlizenzierte Strecken. Wer bei der  Entwicklung dabei sein wollte, konnte damals mit unterschiedlichen  Paketen sich an diesem Projekt beteiligen. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde  vieles hinterfragt, zum Beispiel wie die Engine ohne einen Input-Lag,  was es gerne bei den Shift-Teilen der Need for Speed Reihe aufgetreten  ist. Dazu gehören aus Diskussionen wie u.a. die Fahrphysiken der  verschiedenen Autos. Anfangs für Ende 2012 angekündigt, wurde dieser  Zeitraum ganz schnell über Bord geworden und es wurde 2013. Immer mehr  Content kam dazu, u.a. die 24h von LeMans, Nordschleife, Mercedes uvm.  und das benötigte gewisse Anpassungen. Ein Thema war dann die KI, die  lange Zeit kaum bis gar nicht angefasst wurde. Dadurch wurde es dann  November 2014. Aber auch das konnte man nicht einhalten und mit noch  weiteren Verzögerungen bzgl. der Performance des Spiels kommt es nun am  07. Mai 2015 bei uns in die Läden.

*Release: 07.05.2015*
*Plattform: PC* (PS4, XBox One, WiiU)

Offizielle Systemanforderungen zum Spiel:
Minimum:
 CPU – 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400, 3.0 GHz AMD Phenom II X4 940
 GRAPHICS – nVidia GTX 260, ATI Radeon HD 5770
 MEMORY – 4GB RAM, 1GB VRAM

 Empfohlen:
 CPU – 3.5 GHz Intel Core i7 3770, 4.0 GHz AMD FX-8350
 GRAPHICS – nVidia GTX600 series, AMD Radeon HD7000 series
 MEMORY – 8GB RAM, 2GB VRAM

Benchmarks und Kurztest von PCGH hier: PCGH-Test mit Benchmarks

Ich persönlich werde die Tage meinen eigenen Eindruck hier posten, wenn andere PCGHX-User ihren Eindruck hier verewigen möchten, kann das gerne via PN an mich erledigen. Ich bringe es mit hier rein.

Kommen wir mal zum Spiel selbst.
Das fertige Spiel soll ca. 10 Spielmodi bieten, davon wird der größte Teil die Karriere werden. Diese wird von ganz Klein (Kart) bis richtig groß (GT, LMS, 24h) aufwärts gehen.
Hier gibt es eine Beispielgrafik, wie die Karriere ablaufen könnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strecken und Autos könnt ihr hier nachlesen:  
Autoliste 
Streckenliste


*Quellen, Informationen:
*WMD Portal
Slightly Mad Studios
GT-Planet (Strecken&Auto-Informationen)
Project CARS – WMD Portal
Die PCGH-Community-Bilder
Aktuelle Bilder von Slightly Mad (Facebook)
Project CARS-Spielewebseite​


----------



## der_flamur (18. Oktober 2011)

*Archiv:

*Wer das Spiel schon selber testen will, muss mindestens einen  "Junior"-Pass kaufen. Mit diesem Pass kann man eine monatliche Bulid des  Spiels testen.
Hier sind alle Pässe, die es zu erwerben gibt:

Junior
Kosten: 10€
Spieler bekommt eine monatliche Bulid bereitgestellt
Spieler kann spezielle Meetings im Live-Ticker mitlesen
Spieler kann das Forum benutzen

Team Member
Kosten: 25€
Spieler bekommt eine wöchentliche Bulid bereitgestellt
Spieler kann spezielle Meetings im Live-Ticker mitlesen
Spieler kann das Forum benutzen und Threads erstellen

Full Member
Kosten: 40€
Alle Funktionen des Team Members, bekommt aber das endgültige Spiel kostenlos mit dazu.

Senior
Kosten: 100€
Spieler bekommt eine wöchentliche Bulid bereitgestellt
Spieler bekommt für Meetings einen Live-Stream bereitgestellt
Spieler kann das Forum benutzen und Threads erstellen
Spiel inklusive

Manager
Kosten: 1000€
Spieler bekommt zwei wöchentliche Bulids bereitgestellt
Spieler kann bei Meetings teilnehmen
Spieler kann das Forum benutzen und Threads erstellen
Spieler hat Zugriff auf Spiel-Programmierung
Spieler bekommt einen Informationsaustausch mit den Developers
Spiel inklusive


Senior Manager
Kosten: 25000€
Spieler bekommt ALLE Bulids bereitgestellt
Spieler kann bei Meetings teilnehmen
Spieler kann das Forum benutzen und Threads erstellen und kann zusätzlich Unterforen erstellen
Spieler hat Zugriff auf Spiel-Programmierung
Spieler bekommt einen Informationsaustausch mit den Developers
Spiel inklusive

Quelle: WMD Forum - Tool Packs
Wie man sieht, für Jeden ist etwas dabei.


----------



## trnapster (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*

Das Vertriebssystem ist genial. Ich hoffe mehr Entwickler schließen sich dem an um mal den geldgierigen Publishern zu entkommen.

Wo kann man das Spiel "kaufen"


----------



## der_flamur (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*



trnapster schrieb:


> Wo kann man das Spiel "kaufen"


 
Schau mal im ersten Post unter den Pässe, da ist eine Quelle angegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*



trnapster schrieb:


> Wo kann man das Spiel "kaufen"


Ist doch oben verlinkt:
WMD Portal

Da über "Join now" erst einen User anlegen und anschließend das gewünschte Paket buchen.


Auf jeden Fall ein sehr spannendes Spiel. Spätestens wenn ich mich an F1 2011 satt gespielt habe wird hier beigetreten.

@FM100: Irgendwo auf der WMD Seite gab es eine schöne Auflistung welche Games man als Konkurrenz sieht und bei welchem Smulationsgrad man die entsprechenden Spiele im Verhältnis zu CARS einsortiert. Das dürfte auch ganz schön in den Startpost passen, ich finds nur gerade selbst nicht wieder.


----------



## trnapster (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*

Danke habs gerade eben selbst gefunden


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*

Aha 
C.A.R.S. als aufkommende Konkurrenz zu rFactor 2  Gewisse Parallelen lassen sich erkennen. Nun denn, _da_ bin mal gespannt!


----------



## der_flamur (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @FM100: Irgendwo auf der WMD Seite gab es eine schöne Auflistung welche Games man als Konkurrenz sieht und bei welchem Smulationsgrad man die entsprechenden Spiele im Verhältnis zu CARS einsortiert. Das dürfte auch ganz schön in den Startpost passen, ich finds nur gerade selbst nicht wieder.


 
Hab´s gefunden! 
Ist von der WMD_Overview_1011.pdf.


----------



## norse (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*

siehte nice aus! gefällt mir  Werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren! Die paar € sind mir das Spiel wert. 
Was mich vokalem interessiert sind die 24h Rennen. 
Und das ganze dann als Konkurrenz zu rFactor 2, das wird was!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] C.A.R.S.*



norse schrieb:


> Und das ganze dann als Konkurrenz zu rFactor 2, das wird was!


 rFactor 2 ist durch den Vorgänger bestens beleumundet, C.A.R.S. muss sich erst noch beweisen. Die Chance dafür soll SlightlyMad bekommen.


----------



## i!!m@tic (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS _C.A.R.S*

Ich finde das Konzept genial und werd auf jeden Fall mal einsteigen, vor allem weil ich schon Ewigkeiten auf rFactor 2 warte und die Hoffnung in diese richtung fast schon aufgegeben habe.


----------



## kingkoolkris (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S*

ist die finalversion, wenn sie denn dann mal rauskommt dann auch mit dabei? oder zahl ich jetzt bis zum final-release?
dann würd ichs mir nämlich auch zulegen und auf non open-wheeler warten


----------



## der_flamur (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> ist die finalversion, wenn sie denn dann mal rauskommt dann auch mit dabei? oder zahl ich jetzt bis zum final-release?
> dann würd ichs mir nämlich auch zulegen und auf non open-wheeler warten


 Du bezahlst einmal bis zum Release. Das Spiel musst du zwar selbst kaufen, aber wenn genug Spiele verkauft werden, kannst du deine Beta-Kosten zurückbekommen. Gleich im ersten Post werde ich es noch mit anfügen, da es bestimmt auch interessant ist.


----------



## kingkoolkris (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S*

ah ok, ja dann überleg ich mir auch mal nen zehner zu investieren 
dürfte ja recht effektiv beim studio ankommen, da kein publisher/handel dazwischenhängt.


----------



## tonyx86 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Also wenn man dem beispielhaften Karriereverlauf Glauben schenken darf, und die noch die Lizenzen aufstocken können, wird´s ein richtiges Monsterprojekt, welches ich gern unterstützen würde. Aber Kart UND Touringcars UND Rallye UND F1 UND LMS??? Ich glaube, dass wäre zu schön. Wird  bestimmt 50€ kosten und dann gibts DLC´s. Oder hab ich da mit der Karriere was missverstanden?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

So wie ich die Info-pdf verstehe soll es free to play in "Demo Ausführung" sein und die Serien kann man dann quasi einzeln kaufen(" sie haben Angebote von... egal wie sie sich entscheiden wollen wir jetzt 5€, dafür gibts aber nur eine davon").


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

25 Tausend Euro ? Sind die bescheuert ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Damit bekommst du halt auch echtes Mitspracherecht bei der Entwicklung und Werbeflächen im Spiel.
Das ist natürlich nicht für Privatpersonen gedacht.


----------



## tonyx86 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Wäre doch geil, wenn du bspw an irgendwelchen rennstrecken im game deine homepage auf den werbebanden verlinkt hättest . ich würde mich bloß fragen, was mitspracherecht bedeutet. Angenommen du steigst dort (sozusagen als Teilhaber ) mit 25k € ein und schlägst etwas vor was die anderen "Manager" nicht wollen, hast du auch nix gekonnt.


----------



## kingkoolkris (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

kriegste den delorean mit fluxkompensator im spiel und gewinnst alle rennen


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Sobald die Tage mein Steelseeries-Lenkrad ankommt, werde ich C.A.R.S. auch in der Variante Team-Member antesten. Freue mich schon drauf, endlich mal ohne großartige Auf- und Abbauten ne Runde zocken zu können. Den Luxus von früher mit nem Spielerechner, der einzig nur für Rennspiele ausgelegt war, kann ich mir heute nicht mehr erlauben, zumindest nicht in der Form. Vielleicht eines Tages mit hydraulischer Variante ^ ^ 

Aber zu allen bisherigen Infos zu Cars: 

Als Fahrer erster Stunde von Live for Speed kann ich von Sims nach wie vor nicht die Finger lassen 

Alte Pics:
XXL-Variante (work in progress):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platzsparendere Variante (ohne Sitz auf dem Foto):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlintEastwood (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*



> FRANCHISE MODE allows you to carve out a personalized career starting in  the Karting world and then progressing on to whichever motorsport  specialization you prefer including Rally, Touring Cars, Open-Wheel, GT,  Le Mans, and many more!



Hat jemand schon mal Einblick bekommen, inwieweit diese ganzen Spielmodi ausgearbeitet werden?
Bis jetzt sieht man ja nur "langweilige" (bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen) asphaltierte Rundkurse.

Im Produkt-Überblick ist ja auch Rally als Spielmodus aufgeführt.
Und eine frische Rallysimulation im Sinne von Richard Burns Rally wäre genau mein Ding.
Aber vermutlich kommt Rally bei CARS auch zu kurz.?.?


----------



## Oliver (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Auf der Strecke in Californien gibts so viel Sand, da kannste auch Rally neben der asphaltierten Strecke fahren 

Aber pre-alpha-Status ist es in der Tat. Habs zwar nur kurz angezockt, aber die Strecken sind großteils noch arg unfertig. Da wird noch einiges an Arbeit nötig sein.


----------



## FlintEastwood (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*



Oliver schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke in Californien gibts so viel Sand, da kannste auch Rally neben der asphaltierten Strecke fahren


Jawoll, das wollt ich schon immer mal machen. 

Aber vielleicht investier ich trotzdem mal 25€. Für 'ne beinharte Simulation mit so hübscher Grafik bin ich immer zu haben, egal ob Asphalt oder Dreck.
Hauptsache, die streichen nicht nur das Geld ein, sondern hören dann auch auf das Userfeedback.


----------



## Crymes (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] CARS / C.A.R.S.*

Wann soll das Spiel rauskommen und wie viel wird es kosten?
Wird man das im Laden kaufen können?


----------



## der_flamur (30. Januar 2012)

@Crymes: Monentan geht man davon aus, dass das Spiel gegen Ende 2012/Anfang 2013 auf dem Markt kommt. Was es kosten wird, kann dir noch keiner sagen. Monentan kannst du für zw. 10€ und 25000€ eine "Lizenz" zum Fahren kaufen. Infos findest du in der Mainpost.

PS: Thread ist wieder aktuell.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Januar 2012)

bin mal gespannt wie sich das croudfounding bei dem spiel so schlägt und was zusammen kommt. Bei stromberg hats ja wider erwarten fantastisch geklappt, da ist nach knappen 2 wochen 1Mio.€ zusammen gekommen


----------



## D3N$0 (31. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand eigentlich infos zu den Lizenzen was die Fahrzeuge angeht? Den ich würde gerne echte Wagen fahren keine kopien im Burnout Style wie "Racer V8" 

Ansonsten macht das Spiel im Alphastatus eine gute Figur auch wenn ier und dann noch einige Texturen fehlen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2012)

Spielt hier eigentlich jemand aktiv CARS?


----------



## KornDonat (2. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das ganze Projekt ziemlich genial und das bis jetzt gezeigte bzw. bestehende Material sieht schon ziemlich genial aus, werde mir wohl auch in den kommenden Tagen das Team Member Paket kaufen


----------



## Oliver (2. Februar 2012)

Aktiv? Ne, ich setz mich immer nur vor den Rechner, um der KI zuzusehen, wenn sie an meinem Auto vorbeifährt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2012)

Wo bleiben dann die Screenshots?


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2012)

Kein Ding, alles und jeder hat seinen Preis


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Februar 2012)

geht es eigentlich nur mir so das ich immer das Schlusslicht bin? Bei nem Rennen mit Karts komm ich z.B. auf den 2. Platz ohne größere Probleme, bei Rennen mit allen anderen Fahrzeugen fahren die mir alle davon


----------



## Dorni (11. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich jemand aktiv CARS?


 
Ich werde es wohl aktiver spielen, habe die Tage mich mal ein wenig reingefuchst. Auf jeden Fall eins der besten Rennspiele seit langen - trotz pre-Alpha Status. Habe gestern und heute die Strecke Glencairn West / Reverse unsicher gemacht und mir bis auf ein Fahrzeug alle Rekorde geschnappt. Ist definitiv zu empfehlen das Spiel .


----------



## Flocksta (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche ein neues Rennspiel und was ich bisher von Project CARS gesehen habe sieht ja wirklich gut aus. Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir einen Junior Account (10Euro) hole. Kann mir jemand erklären was genau man bei einer "build..." Version schon spielen kann. Kann ich das normal installieren und schon spielen oder ist das alles noch sehr kompliziert?

mfg


----------



## KaterTom (14. Februar 2012)

Das ist alles andere als kompliziert! Ich kann dir eine Teilnahme nur empfehlen, das Spiel macht bereits jetzt grossen Spass und es wird mit jedem Build besser! Alle nötigen infos zur Teilnahme findest du hier:http://www.pcars-forum.com/project-cars-news/19-project-cars-wichtige-infos.html?19-Project-CARS-Wichtige-Infos!!!=#post22 Zuerst musst du dich im WMD-Forum registrieren Register at WMD Forum Dann kannst du hier WMD Forum dein Toolpack runterladen, Bezahlung per Kreditkarte oder Paypal.
http://www.pcars-forum.com/project-...tml?19-Project-CARS-Wichtige-Infos!!!=#post22


----------



## Dorni (14. Februar 2012)

Also bis jetzt kann man nur den Singleplayer spielen, d.h du hast 21 unterschiedliche Strecken die du befahren kannst. Darunter befinden sich aber wie bei Glencairn West zum Beispiel, eine Version die du halt "Vorwärts" und eine Version die du in die andere Richtung fahren kannst. Insgesamt ist die Auswahl aber groß genug - ich kann bis dato gerade mal 3-4 Strecken vernünftig. Fahrzeuge stehen dir 16 zur Verfügung - vom Formel A Wagen bis zu einem Kart. Mehr als genug um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben. 
Wie KaterTom schon geschrieben hat, einfach ausprobieren  Wenn du 25€ investierst bekommst du wöchentlich die aktuelle Version - wenn ich nicht soviel Uni Zeug zu tun hätte wäre ich rund um die Uhr online


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. Februar 2012)

spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir C.A.R.S. mal zu holen und zu testen.
Lohnt den der Aufpreis von 10 auf 25Euro?
Passiert in einem Monat "so viel"
Wie "groß" ist den der momentane Download. Kann gerade leider nicht schauen, da ich von hier aus nicht auf den Server komme.

Und gibt es schon einen Multiplayermodus?


----------



## KaterTom (15. Februar 2012)

In einem Monat passiert schon viel, selbst von Woche zu Woche sind deutliche Verbesserungen zu sehen. Aber du kannst auch erstmal mit 10€ anfangen. Ein Upgrade der Mitgliedschaft ist jederzeit möglich und kostet nur die Differenz. Die aktuelle Build ist 1,86GB gross und einen Multiplayer gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Deimos (15. Februar 2012)

Bin seit dem Wochenende ebenfalls dabei und hab schon einige Rennen gefahren.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo bleiben dann die Screenshots?


Da hätte ich eigentlich gerne angesetzt und wollte ein paar Screenshots in 5760x1080 mit 8xSGSSAA erstellen.

Blöderweise stürzt das Spiel immer ab wenn via Treiber in DX9 SGSSAA erzwungen wird. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?
(2xHD5850, Cat. 12.1 inkl. aktuellem CAP).


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. Februar 2012)

danke für die Info.
Bin schon am runterladen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es ist im Vergleich zu rFactor1/2

Mus ich eigentlich wenn ich Updaten kann immer das ganze runterladen oder nur das "neue"?


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2012)

Wie ist denn die Fahrphysik und das Schadensmodell so? Überlege auch mir das Spiel zuzulegen. Ich will nur kein TDU haben sondern es sollte schon realistisch sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich will nur kein TDU haben sondern es sollte schon realistisch sein


 Dann besser auf Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator warten.


----------



## KaterTom (15. Februar 2012)

Es ist für das fertige Spiel eine realistische Fahrphysik angedacht und das ist auch im jetzigen Stadium schon zu spüren. Jeder der im Spiel vorhandenen Wagen fährt sich anders, änderungen an den detailierten Setup-Optionen des Wagens wirken sich auf das Fahrverhalten aus. Auf der Strecke bekommt man ein gutes Feedback der Fahrbahnoberfläche, also Risse und andere Unebenheiten werden schon ganz gut durch das FFB wiedergegeben. Beim FFB ist im Zusammenspiel mit einigen Lenkrädern noch etwas Feintuning nötig aber bis zum Release ist noch viel Zeit. Eines steht aber jetzt schon fest: Das soll kein Arcade-Racer werden und wird auch keiner! Und mit TDU hat das schon gleich garnichts zu tun!


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann besser auf Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator warten.


Darf ich fragen wieso du dieser Meinung bist? Ich verfolge diese Spiele nicht 100%ig.



KaterTom schrieb:


> Es ist für das fertige Spiel eine realistische Fahrphysik angedacht und das ist auch im jetzigen Stadium schon zu spüren. Jeder der im Spiel vorhandenen Wagen fährt sich anders, änderungen an den detailierten Setup-Optionen des Wagens wirken sich auf das Fahrverhalten aus. Auf der Strecke bekommt man ein gutes Feedback der Fahrbahnoberfläche, also Risse und andere Unebenheiten werden schon ganz gut durch das FFB wiedergegeben. Beim FFB ist im Zusammenspiel mit einigen Lenkrädern noch etwas Feintuning nötig aber bis zum Release ist noch viel Zeit. Eines steht aber jetzt schon fest: Das soll kein Arcade-Racer werden und wird auch keiner! Und mit TDU hat das schon gleich garnichts zu tun!


Das hört sich schonmal gut an, genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Dass das kein Arcade Racer wird war mir soweit klar und TDU hat damit genauso wenig zu tun, das weiß ich auch. Es ging mir bei dem Vergleich mit TDU auch eher ums Schadensmodell. Ich habe schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn selbiges nicht, oder nur stark eingeschränkt vorhanden ist, es öfters in eine Art Ellenbogenrennen ausartet und das will ich nicht. Destructionderby soll es genauso wenig sein, aber wenn man jeden beliebig "aus dem Weg räumen" kann, macht es auch keinen Spaß. Es sollte halt nicht nur so sein, dass bei einem Aufprall ein paar Teile abfallen und fertig, sondern relativ realistisch hätte ich es schon gerne


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso du dieser Meinung bist? Ich verfolge diese Spiele nicht 100%ig.


 
Hier eine erste Anlaufstelle für weitere Informationen zur Rennspiel-Simulation: Assetto Corsa: PC-exklusive Rennspielsimulation mit DX11 und viel Realismus [Bilder des Tages] - rennspiel, assetto corsa M.E. wird *Project C.A.R.S.* ein _realistisches_ Rennspiel. Mit *Assetto Corsa* ist eine Renn_simulation_ in Entwicklung, welche sich kompromisslos -im eigentlichen Sinne des Wortes- der wirklichkeitsgetreuen Abbildung auf dem Computer verpflichtet. Ergo, _noch_ dichter an der Realität dran, zu neudeutsch: State-of-the-Art-Realism.


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

Okay, vielen Dank. Nunja ich habe mir überlegt, dass man bei 10€ nicht viel falsch machen kann und wie ich gelesen habe, bekommt man selbst bei der Juniorlizenz das finale Spiel kostenlos.


----------



## Deimos (18. Februar 2012)

Wens interessiert, habs mittlerweile geschafft ein paar Screenshots von CARS in 5760x1080 mit 4-8 SGSSAA zu erstellen: Link


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Februar 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> ...Screenshots von CARS in 5760x1080...


 Ahhh, _auch_ ein Multi-Monitoring-Nutzer. Meine Wenigkeit hat noch "ältere" Bildwiedergabegeräte mit 1920x1200.


----------



## Deimos (21. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ahhh, _auch_ ein Multi-Monitoring-Nutzer. Meine Wenigkeit hat noch "ältere" Bildwiedergabegeräte mit 1920x1200.


So ist es  Würde darauf auch nicht mehr verzichten wollen, das Mittendrin-Gefühl ist einfach enorm.
Gerade bei Rennspielen wie CARS ist es ziemlich toll, wenn du auf der Seite jemanden überholen siehst und ggf. noch ausweichen kannst. 

Meinst du damit, dass du drei Monitore à 1920x1200 verwendest? Wie befeuerst du die?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Februar 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Meinst du damit, dass du drei Monitore à 1920x1200 verwendest? Wie befeuerst du die?


 Yep. Drei Stück DELL U2410 -> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&cs=dedhs1&sku=294998&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derzeit werkeln zwei Pixelschleudern Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (2 GB V-RAM) Sapphire Technology Web Site / Crossfire im Rechenknecht. Es reicht -noch- für adäquate fps. Für dieses Jahr ist die Neuanschaffung von zwei Stück 7970'er avisiert. Kommende DX11-Titel wie C.A.R.S./GTR3/Asseto Corsa fordern ihren Hardware-Tribut- und danken es hoffentlich mit sensationeller Grafik. Abwarten.


----------



## Deimos (21. Februar 2012)

Wow, die Einrichtung (Sessel!) ist genial! 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Derzeit werkeln zwei Pixelschleudern Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (2 GB V-RAM) Crossfire im Rechenknecht. Es reicht -noch- für adäquate fps. Für dieses Jahr ist die Neuanschaffung von zwei Stück 7970'er avisiert. Kommende DX11-Titel wie C.A.R.S./GTR3/Asseto Corsa fordern ihren Hardware-Tribut- und danken es hoffentlich mit sensationeller Grafik. Abwarten.


Ich spiele mit zwei relativ stark übertakteten 5850ern (wassergekühlt, da geht schon was). Aber knapp wirds mit der Leistung halt schon, entsprechend wird irgendwann dieses Jahr auch ein Upgrade (vermutlich 7950 plus OC) erfolgen müssen aus dem gleichen Grund 
Wir können uns ja noch ein wenig per PM austauschen, wir rutschen sonst hier etwas ins OT ab...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Februar 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja noch ein wenig per PM austauschen, wir rutschen sonst hier etwas ins OT ab...


 Yep, gerne!  Ein "Rüffel" vom Moderator muss _nicht_ sein.


----------



## Robonator (21. Februar 2012)

So hab mich entschieden, ich denke in der nächsten Zeit kauf ich mir das "Senior-Paket"  
Kann mir jemand ein relativ günstiges aber gutes Lenkrad für das Game empfehlen?



> Okay, vielen Dank. Nunja ich habe mir überlegt, dass man bei 10€ nicht viel falsch machen kann und wie ich gelesen habe, bekommt man selbst bei der Juniorlizenz das finale Spiel kostenlos.


Das stimmt nicht. Scroll hier etwas runter dann siehst du es  
http://www.wmdportal.com/projects/cars/


----------



## Mayday1980 (21. Februar 2012)

was verstehst du unter günstig?


----------



## TSchaK (21. Februar 2012)

Es gibt jetzt auch ein "Full Member" account für 45€.
Müsste mal im Anfangsbeitrag Ergänzt werden.


----------



## Mayday1980 (21. Februar 2012)

jetzt wird auch der Tester belohnt. Sprich der jetzige Beitrag wird aufs Spiel angerechnet, wenn man es kauf


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2012)

Nachdem gestern alles Reibungslos funktionierte beim kurzen Anspielen hab ich heute das Problem das ich kein Vollbildschirm mehr habe...
Ich kannte das auch von DIRT2 aber da ließ sich das Probem mit STRG+ENTER beseitigen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein relativ günstiges aber gutes Lenkrad für das Game empfehlen?


 Was ist Deiner Ansicht nach _günstig_? Wenn Du ein _sehr_ wertiges Lenkrad mit exzellentem ForceFeedback suchst, dann bist Du bei FANATEC richtig. Ansonsten lege ich Dir Logitech's G25/G27 nahe. -> Lenkräder


----------



## acti0n (22. Februar 2012)

Ja mit dem Fanatec CSR (Vorsichtig dort musst du Pedalen extra kaufen!) oder dem Logitech G27 machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2012)

Unter günstig verstehe ich maximal 200€

Das G27 kostet bei geizhals ca 200€. Sollte ich das nehmen? Immerhin ist dort auch alles mitbei


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2012)

Yo, kannste nehmen. Für'n Anfang reicht's, später kannste immer noch auf die besseren Lenkräder von Fanatec umsteigen. Übrigens: Es würde sich von den Fanatec-Produkten anfangs auch ein "Porsche 911 GT3 RS"-Lenkrad mit ClubSport-Pedalen prima machen. CSR Lenkrad und Pedale sind maßlos überteuert.
Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema: *Project CARS*


----------



## acti0n (23. Februar 2012)

Die Clubsport Pedalen sind aber immer noch viel besser als die beiden CSR 

Das CSR Lenkrad ist dafür aber besser als das Porsche teil. Hat zwar intern fast die gleiche Technik, FFB wurde aber weiter Entwickelt.

Du kannst auch für 250 Euro das Value Pack mit CSR Pedalen holen. Fanatec Gameshop

Ich werde mir jedenfalls das CSR Value Pack und einen Monat später die Clubsport Pedalen holen.

Wie auch immer das Porsche GT3 und CSR Lenkrad haben ein viel besseren FFB als das G27


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

Naja aber wo ist der große Unterschied zwischen den Pedalen?

Btw @ brennmeister
Das ist doch theoretisch etwas zum Thema oder nicht?  Bei BF wird ja auch diskutiert welchen Joystick man zum fliegen nutzen könnte oder welches Gamepad etc


----------



## acti0n (23. Februar 2012)

Schau mal hier:

http://fanatec.de/html/pd_overview.html

Von ABS-Vibrationen abgesehen sind die Clubsport Pedalen komplett aus Alu, die CSR Elite und CSR Pedalen sind teilweise aus Plastik.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

Naja aber ich bin kein Millionär als das ich mir so teure Dinge leisten kann ^^ 
All zu hohe Ansprüche hab ich eh nicht, ich mein, ich bins gewohnt mit der Tastatur zu spielen


----------



## acti0n (23. Februar 2012)

Man kann übrigens bei pCars seine eigenen Lackierungen machen. Hab ich mal gemacht.

Da ich zu doof bin coole Screenshots zu machen hab ich dort im Forum einen gefragt und das ist dabei raus gekommen:


http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6775623318_60b1ebeee7_z.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/6775623974_e0e6cc202f_z.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6775622078_124b1fa867_z.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/6921737863_ebefdf59cd_z.jpg

Leider gibt es keine Offiziellen Bilder mit Autos mit echten Logos 

Und das hat mich sehr beeindruckt: (Wegen den Schatten, die Recoden das gerade)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/6774524898_9d1ac0f82a_z.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/6774522822_8f5520b00c_z.jpg

Edit: Kp warum die Bilder in Links umgewandelt werden. Klickt einfach drauf.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Februar 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Da ich zu doof bin coole Screenshots zu machen...


 
-> FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software
Im Spiel auf die entsprechende F-Taste drücken, Bild wird in einem Ordner gespeichert, fertsch. Das wirst Du wohl hinbekommen.  Zum speichern und weiterverbreiten der Screenshots eignet sich zum Bleistift Bilder hochladen - abload.de .


----------



## acti0n (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber sagen wir es mal so. Bin oft zu Bequem und hab nicht die Geduld stundenlang mit der Kamera zu spielen bis etwas brauchbares rauskommt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2012)

Zurück _on_-Topic: Gewiss, *Project CARS* ist noch in einem recht frühen Stadium der Entwicklung, m.E. sind Ähnlichkeiten zu den Vorgängerwerken von SligtlyMad -*NfS Shift* / *Shift 2 Unleashed*- unverkennbar:
*Shift 2 Unleashed:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Project CARS:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist schon klar, dass *Shift 1*/*2* unter DX9, *Project CARS* unter DX11 laufen. Jedoch vermisse ich bei SlightlyMad's neuem Titel mehr Eigenständigkeit. Angespielt habe ich es noch nicht, ergo meine Frage nach dem aktuellen Stand der Fahrphysik. So recht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese an Hardcore-Sims á la *rFactor 2*, *GTR* usw. heranreicht.


----------



## KaterTom (24. Februar 2012)

Naja, über die Qualität der Fahrphysik beim Endprodukt kann man jetzt nur spekulieren. Fest steht aber, dass die Entwickler grossen Wert auf die Fahrphysik legen. Das kann man an deren Posts (u.a. in den "Daily code Changes") im WMD-Forum erkennen. Beim FFB sind gerade im Zusammenspiel mit Fanatec-Lenkrädern noch einige Verbesserungen nötig(die G 27-User sind da etwas besser dran). Aber auch daran wird gearbeitet. Für die heute erscheinende Build sind gerade in diesem Zusammenhang wieder einige Verbesserungen angekündigt worden.


----------



## acti0n (24. Februar 2012)

Brennmeister ist auch fast die gleiche Engine.

Allerdings sind die Strecken und Autos in Project Cars sehr viel detaillierter als in Shift 2.

Für LODX-Modelle, die anders als bei Forza und GT5 auch ingame benutzt werden, sind es so ca. 200.000 Polygone.

Nächste Woche bekommen wir eine Editing Suite mit der man an der Zeit und am Wetter spielen kann. (Noch keine Regen-Effekte die kommen später). Das ganze wird seeeehr detailliert sein.


----------



## Mayday1980 (2. März 2012)

normalerweise sollte man doch heute als Junior-Member ein neues Update runterladen können. Wo geht das?
Kann immer noch nur Build 144 runterladen


----------



## KaterTom (2. März 2012)

Die neue Build wird immer zwischen 14 Uhr und 14.30 Uhr bereitgestellt.


----------



## Mayday1980 (2. März 2012)

danke für die Info.


----------



## acti0n (2. März 2012)

Das wird so geil. Denn diesmal wird es ein neues Beleuchtungssystem geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an iRacing was nicht verkehrt sein kann. 

Man kann nun jede Tageszeit die man möchte einstellen 

Edit: Heute wird die Build später kommen. Nicht wundern


----------



## rolli (2. März 2012)

Mensch, macht doch mal alle Bittorrent an, das geht so langsam grade. 

Ja ich weiß, später am Abend hat man da bessere Chancen und http gibts auch noch, aber so haben alles was davon.


----------



## Modmaster (3. März 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video von mir. Connecticut Hill GP bei Abenddämmerung.

Project CARS - Build 164 | Asano X4 @ Connecticut Hill GP ( Nightfall )


----------



## Mayday1980 (3. März 2012)

was für eine graifkkarte sollte man den haben, wenn man Cars in FullHD in voller Pracht spielen will?
Meine GTX 460 1GB scheint dafür zu lahm zu sein


----------



## Jack Bones (3. März 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> ......Beim FFB sind gerade im Zusammenspiel mit Fanatec-Lenkrädern noch einige Verbesserungen nötig.........


 
Gibt es dazu schon was neues ? Habe mir vor kurzem ein Fanatec zugelegt und bin am überlegen, mir dazu passend CARS zu gönnen. Dürfte eine leckeres Zusammenspiel geben.  


Wisst ihr auf die schnelle was eigentlich der "full member" kostet ?


----------



## Mayday1980 (3. März 2012)

full member kostet 45euro, bekommst dann aber auch das fertige Spiel kostenlos

was für probleme mit fanatec soll es den geben? konnte nichts feststellen


----------



## Robonator (3. März 2012)

Hey Leute sagt mal eignet sich das Set hier relativ gut für das Spiel?
Fanatec Gameshop

Oder doch sparen für das hier?
Fanatec Gameshop


----------



## Jack Bones (3. März 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Full member ist bestellt, bezahlt und wird jetzt gleich per download missbraucht. 


Zum Thema Lenkrad : Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit das CSR Lenkrad mit den Clupsport-Pedalen geholt. Kann ich ganz klar empfehlen !  Einfach nur lecker !  

@Robonator : Bei den verlinkten Lenkrädern ist das untere das CSR, allerdings in dem Pack mit den "normalen" Pedalen. Damit machst du nichts verkehrt, wenn du noch ein bisschen
weiter sparen kannst, empfehle ich dir aber die Clubsport Pedals. Sind nochmal einiges besser als die normalen CSR Pedals. 
Und wenn du dann noch die Shifter dazu haben willst, sind nochmal 60,- € fällig.  

Es kommt natürlich immer auf den Geldbeutel an. Nach oben sind keine Grenzen (siehe CSR Elite   )

Wenn du die obigen zu Auswahl hast würd ich auf jeden Fall -wenn möglich- das untere CSR nehmen. Als Alternative zu beiden schau
dir mal das GT3 V2 an. Ein bisschen günstiger als das CSR und im Paket inklusive der Clubsport-Pedalen erhältlich.


----------



## Robonator (3. März 2012)

Was ist denn ein Shifter?
Meinst du das GT3? Fanatec Gameshop
Ist das ausreichend gut? Und wie sieht es bei denen eigentlich mit der Befestigung aus? 

Achja kann mir jemand sagen welche Bezahlmöglichkeiten CARS bietet? Finde die irgendwie nicht


----------



## Mayday1980 (3. März 2012)

Shifter ist der schalthebel. Have selber das gt3 mit den csp und bin voll zufrieden. Habe es am schreibtisch und ist bomben fest.


----------



## Robonator (3. März 2012)

200€ für Clubsport Pedals die kann ich mir doch niemals leisten :O


----------



## acti0n (4. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hey Leute sagt mal eignet sich das Set hier relativ gut für das Spiel?
> Fanatec Gameshop
> 
> Oder doch sparen für das hier?
> Fanatec Gameshop



Hi

Ich habe mir das Value Pack bestellt. Sollte Montag ankommen dann kann ich dir was dazu sagen.

Ich kann dir aber jetzt schon garantieren, dass das CSR viel besser als das 911 Carrera sowie ein wenig besser als das GT3 ist. Das CSR hat intern fast den gleichen Aufbau wie das GT3 allerdings ist das FFB dort besser. 

Einen Shifter brauche ich nicht was ich mir höchstens noch irgendwann extra holen werde sind die Clubsport Pedalen.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mir das Value Pack bestellt. Sollte Montag ankommen dann kann ich dir was dazu sagen.
> 
> ...


 
Aber die normalen Pedalen gehen doch auch für das Game hier oder? Ist ja nicht so das ich High-End Equipment brauche  Schreibst du mir dann eine Nachricht wenn das Paket angekommen ist und du es getestet hast?


----------



## KaterTom (4. März 2012)

@ Jack Bones & Mayday 1980: Es gibt einen kleinen Bug im Treiber der verhindert, dass alle FFB-Effekte im Spiel korrekt wiedergegeben werden. Ein neuer Treiber ist in Arbeit. So schreibt es jedenfalls Remco van Dijk im WMD-Forum,  "Fanatec wheels feedback thread" Seiten 26 und 27.


----------



## acti0n (4. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aber die normalen Pedalen gehen doch auch für das Game hier oder? Ist ja nicht so das ich High-End Equipment brauche  Schreibst du mir dann eine Nachricht wenn das Paket angekommen ist und du es getestet hast?


 Werde ich machen. Ich denke die CSR-Pedalen sind auf jedenfall besser als die von meinem Momo, welches ich jetzt habe


----------



## acti0n (4. März 2012)

So fahre ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2012)

Am Unterboden müssen die definitiv noch arbeiten 

War das nur n Bug oder rast du immer so um die Kurven?


----------



## acti0n (4. März 2012)

Naja am Setup ein wenig gespielt und zu schnell. Würde sagen kein Bug


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Naja am Setup ein wenig gespielt und zu schnell. Würde sagen kein Bug


 
Gott ich kann es kaum erwarten.  Mach mal mehr Bilder oder Videos, ich muss einfach mehr von dem Spiel sehen..... Das dauert noch solang bis ich meine Kohle bekomm


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Am Unterboden müssen die definitiv noch arbeiten


 Warum? Das ist die *Tourenwagen-Carbon-Unterbodenvollverkleidung*.  Dieses wird im Laufe der Levelaufsteigerei als Upgrade freigeschaltet... 
*(*  *)*
Mal im ernst: Immer wieder ertappe ich mich selber bei diesem Dĕjă-vŭ Erlebnis. So eine Art fehlerbereinigtes
"Shift 2 Unleashed <-> Shift 3". Ick weeß nich, ick weeß nich...


----------



## acti0n (5. März 2012)

Naja nicht wirklich. 

Es sind die selben Designer, weshalb dir ein paar Dinge/Stile bekannt vorkommen mögen. Und die selbe Basis-Engine.

Allerdings sind alle Objekte komplett neu erstellt und die Engine wurde schon kräftig erweitert. (Mehr Physik-Zeug, neues Beleuchtungssystem usw)

Ganz ehrlich wenn man fährt hat es (zum Glück) absolut nichts mehr mit Shift gemein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. März 2012)

bin auch am überlegen mein G27 mal wieder auszupacken und mir einen Full Member Account zu holen.... meint ihr das lohnt sich ? 
Gibt es die Free Version dann auch auf CD mit Verpackung etc oder wird das dann ein Download ?


----------



## acti0n (5. März 2012)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Und über die Distributions-Methode ist noch nichts entschieden.

Es wird über Steam und auch per normaler DVD verkauft. Also wird es wohl auf einen Key für Steam oder einen Rabatt-Code für Amazon in Höhe des Preises hinauslaufen. Oder so etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. März 2012)

Meint ihr das Spiel kostet im Laden später mehr als 45€ ?


----------



## acti0n (5. März 2012)

Kann ich absolut nicht sagen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. März 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Immer wieder ertappe ich mich selber bei diesem Dĕjă-vŭ Erlebnis. So eine Art fehlerbereinigtes
> "Shift 2 Unleashed <-> Shift 3". Ick weeß nich, ick weeß nich...


 


acti0n schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich. Es sind die selben Designer, weshalb dir ein paar Dinge/Stile bekannt vorkommen mögen. Und die selbe Basis-Engine. Allerdings sind alle Objekte komplett neu erstellt und die Engine wurde schon kräftig erweitert. (Mehr Physik-Zeug, neues Beleuchtungssystem usw) Ganz ehrlich wenn man fährt hat es (zum Glück) absolut nichts mehr mit Shift gemein.


 
Wohl dem, wenn's so ist/wird. Ob Project CARS vergleichbar gute Grafik/Physik usw. wie Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator habe wird...  Gewiss, ist fast schon Kaffeesatzleserei... Habe nur 'laut' gedacht...


----------



## DF_zwo (5. März 2012)

Hier mal drei verschiedene Videos von mir mit der aktuellsten build zu je drei Tageszeiten, mit drei verschiedenen Autos und auf drei verschiedenen Strecken...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47ZV6GCX2U4&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qhBdmUmow4&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbvuawAEcd4&feature=youtu.be

Das letzte Video wird/wurde zum Zeitpunkt des postens noch verarbeitet, also etwas Geduld bitte.


----------



## Modmaster (5. März 2012)

Mal ein Video von mir mit Tag und Nachtwechsel. Im dunkeln ist das garnicht so einfach die Bremspunkte und Linien zu treffen 

Project CARS - Build 164 | Day and Night Cycle


----------



## acti0n (6. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aber die normalen Pedalen gehen doch auch für das Game hier oder? Ist ja nicht so das ich High-End Equipment brauche  Schreibst du mir dann eine Nachricht wenn das Paket angekommen ist und du es getestet hast?



Hi. Also das Lenkrad ist einfach nur der Oberhammer. Ich konnte noch nie so präzise fahren. Selbst meine ersten Testrunden, die noch nicht so toll sind, da ich mich ein wenig umgewöhnen muss, sind schneller als meine bisherigen Topzeiten. 

Die Pedalen sind wirklich sehr gut, man kann sogar per Mutter die Pedalstärken und auch den Pedalweg anpassen. Des Weiteren sind die nach links/rechts verschiebbar. Das Gefühl ist top also die reichen völlig aus.

Was ich auch gut finde ist, dass man direkt am Lenkrad Dinge wie das FFB oder wie viel Grad das Lenkrad drehen soll und noch viel mehr einstellen kann. Sogar während man im Game ist.

Absolut kein Vergleich mit dem Logitech Momo-Zeug.

Mein Tipp: Hol dir das CSR Lenkrad + CSR Pedalen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Hol dir das CSR Lenkrad + CSR Pedalen


 Mein _etwas_ preiswerterer Alternativorschlag: Lenkrad Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) + ClubSport Pedalen -> FANATEC Was die Begeisterung zu den Produkten von Fanatec anbelangt, teile ich diese mit *acti0n*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. März 2012)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Hier mal drei verschiedene Videos von mir mit der aktuellsten build zu je drei Tageszeiten, mit drei verschiedenen Autos und auf drei verschiedenen Strecken...


 


Modmaster schrieb:


> Mal ein Video von mir mit Tag und Nachtwechsel. Im dunkeln ist das garnicht so einfach die Bremspunkte und Linien zu treffen


 
Was wurde uns im Vorfeld zu *Shift 2 Unleashed* nicht alles angekündigt, geradezu _versprochen_. Man achte auf die Worte dieses Herrn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_eTVn7vyxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soso.  Was dabei herauskam, ist leidlich bekannt. Diese Bürde hat *Project CARS* zu tragen, gleiches Studio, gleiche Engine...  Ganz unter dem Aspekt, dass Project CARS sich -noch- in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium befindet, möchte ich dennoch 'rummäkeln. Nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde, ggf. würde ich dem _fertigen_ Spiel (Simulation halte ich für überzogen) die Chance geben, einen Platz auf meinem Rechner zu bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was bitte ist _das_?! Beide Hände des Fahrers am Lenkrad, der Schalthebel bewegt sich selbsttätig 'rauf und 'runter?  Eine völlig neue Form von 'Automatik-Modus'. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das habe ich doch irgendwo schon einmal gesehen......genau! In *Shift 2 Unleashed*! Ein dĕjá vŭ, welches _ich_ nicht brauche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Fast_ sieht es so aus, als wenn die durch die Scheinwerfer beleuchteten Objekte im letzten Moment 'aufploppen'. Auch aus dem _in_direkten Vorgänger leidlich bekannt- auch bei Tageslicht.


----------



## acti0n (6. März 2012)

Du weist schon das pCars im Pre-Alpha Stadium ist?

Und zu deinem Satz mit Simulation/Spiel sag ich jetzt mal nichts. Denn pCars ist sehr wohl eine.



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Was bitte ist _das_?! Beide Hände des Fahrers am Lenkrad, der Schalthebel bewegt sich selbsttätig 'rauf und 'runter?  Eine völlig neue Form von 'Automatik-Modus'.



Die Animationen/Charaktere sind noch lange nicht fertig gestellt. Das wird noch alles 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das habe ich doch irgendwo schon einmal gesehen......genau! In *Shift 2 Unleashed*! Ein dĕjá vŭ, welches _ich_ nicht brauche.



Weiß nicht was du genau meinst. Wenn jemand Tracks cuttet sollen sie dennoch aufgezeichnet werden? Na dann kann ich ja die erste Schikane auf Watkins Glen demnächst ignorieren und geradeaus fahren 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> _Fast_ sieht es so aus, als wenn die durch die Scheinwerfer beleuchteten Objekte im letzten Moment 'aufploppen'. Auch aus dem _in_direkten Vorgänger leidlich bekannt- auch bei Tageslicht.



Die haben seit letzten Freitag ein neues Beleuchtungssystem welches noch längst nicht komplett ist.

Und das Shift 2 Video - ich sage mal EA


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Du weist schon das pCars im Pre-Alpha Stadium ist? Und zu deinem Satz mit Simulation/Spiel sag ich jetzt mal nichts. Denn pCars ist sehr wohl eine.


 Erstens: Habe ich geschrieben: "_Ganz unter dem Aspekt, dass Project CARS sich -noch- in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium befindet_..." -> Wer richtig liest, ist klar im Vorteil. 
Zweitens: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dies sehe ich genauso. *Project CARS* ist ein _realistisches_ Renn_spiel_ aber keine _Simulation_. Im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage führe ich als Begründung die Definiton zum Begriff 'Simulation' an: Simulation bzw. der
*DUDEN*:
_Simulator_ (In diesem Fall der Computer mit entsprechender Software) - Gerät, in dem bestimmte Bedingungen und [Lebens-]verhältnisse wirklichkeitsgetreu herstellbar sind.
_simulieren_ - übungshalber im Simulator o.Ä. nachahmen.
-> Assetto Corsa | Assetto Corsa racing simulator - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acti0n (6. März 2012)

Und was genau wird in pCars deiner Meinung nach nicht Simuliert sondern nur als realistisch dar gestellt? 

Simraceway sag ich mal nichts zu...

Und @ Assetto Corsa darauf warte ich auch wird sicher geil.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Laservermessung ist jetzt nicht soo die Besonderheit. Equipment mieten, Bobs Track Builder an schmeißen und ab. Viel entscheidender als die richtige Form der Oberfläche sind aber ihre Hasftungseigenschaften. Und die findet man soweit ich weiß heute auch in der dichtesten Punktewolke noch nicht.


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

Das ist mir jetzt alles Wurscht, ich kauf mir so bald wie möglich dieses verdammte Lenkrad dann kann ich beides zocken


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und was genau wird in pCars deiner Meinung nach nicht Simuliert sondern nur als realistisch dar gestellt


 
Zum besseren Verständnis ziehe ich mal den Vergleich die in Entwicklung befindlichen Spiele von SlightlyMad und KUNOS Simulazioni heran:
Wie allgemein bekannt, überarbeitet SligtlyMad den Programmcode, welcher für *Shift 2 Unleashed* verwendet wurde, die bisherigen Build's zeigen dies unverkennbar auf. Ergo erwarte ich ein realistischeres Rennspiel als es der (in-)direkte Vorgänger jemals war/ist. Grundsätzlich verhält es sich so, dass SligtlyMad Spiele ausschließlich für den Consumer-Bereich entwickelt.
Hingegen ist KUNOS Simulazioni auch im professionellen Geschäftsfeld für Simulationen/Simulatoren tätig -> *Ferrari Virtual Academy 2K10* ( Ferrari Virtual Academy 2010 ). Wenn ich es richtig erfasst habe, entwickelt man neue Software mit dem Anspruch, diese eben auch im benannten professionellen Umfeld zu nutzen. Da liegt die Messlatte für den Realismusanspruch deutlich höher, wovon die geneigten 'privaten' Spieler profitieren. Kurzum: M.E. sind die Produkte von KUNOS Simulazioni _das_ Maß in Sachen Perfektionismus, hier _insbesondere_ die Fahrphysik.
-> Assetto Corsa: Exklusiv-Interview mit Kunos Simulazioni - News - SPEEDMANIACS.COM



Olstyle schrieb:


> Laservermessung ist jetzt nicht soo die Besonderheit. Equipment mieten, Bobs Track Builder an schmeißen und ab. Viel entscheidender als die richtige Form der Oberfläche sind aber ihre Hasftungseigenschaften. Und die findet man soweit ich weiß heute auch in der dichtesten Punktewolke noch nicht.


 
Nein, es ging mir nicht darum, den Laserscan als Besonderheit herauszustellen. Viel mehr ist es die Akribie, mit der KUNOS Simulazioni bei der Entwicklung vorgeht. Eben mit dem Ziel, eine herausragende (per Definition) Simulation zu schaffen. Nach meinen Er-_Fahr_-ungen mit Produkten aus dem Hause KUNOS hat die gebotene Fahrphysik Referenzcharakter.

Fazit, was erwarte ich jeweils?
Von SlightlyMad, _das_ *Shift*, welches es hätte schon längst sein sollen. Bei entpsrechender Zugänglichkeit ein spaßiges Rennvergnügen mit dem gewissen Realismusanspruch.
Von KUNOS Simulazioni, _die_ Rennsimulation. Es braucht _nicht_ den Umfang von 196 Strecken und 169 spielbaren Fahrzeugen, klein und fein. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## acti0n (7. März 2012)

Weist du eigentlich wer Doug Arnao ist??


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. März 2012)

Ja, warum, ist _er_ der 'Heilsbringer'? Kann er über Wasser gehen, Kranke heilen, wächst ihm Gras aus den Taschen?  Ist er der _Garant_ für ein herausragendes Rennspiel?


----------



## DF_zwo (7. März 2012)

@brennmeister

Ich habe NFS Shift und Shift 2 gespielt. Beides waren unrealistische Spiele. Doch Project Cars ist ganz anders...die engine ist gleich, das stimmt, in gewisser Weise ist auch das Fahrverhalten ähnlich, aber nicht gleich. Project Cars ist meiner Meinung nach vom Fahrverhalten her sehr realistisch... außerdem gestalten die Spieler (so also auch z.B. ich) das Spiel mit und die Entwickler gehen auf die Vorschläge ein. Project Cars wird ein sehr sehr gutes und ziemlich realistisches Rennspiel werden. Man muss es einfach mal gespielt haben! Es befindet sich ja auch noch in der Entwicklung...


----------



## acti0n (7. März 2012)

Naja dann weist du ja das er auch z.B an GTR 2 und GT Legends mitgewirkt hat. Sag jetzt nicht diese Spiele sind keine Simulationen 

Und nur weil die vorher unter dem Auftrag von EA Shift und Shift 2 gemacht haben, bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass wir mit pCars deshalb auch ein realistisch angehauchtes Rennspiel bekommen, wie Shift es war.

Ich weiß nicht ob du bei pCars mitmachst aber ganz ehrlich: Mittlerweile würde ich es eine Simulation nennen. Vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten bin ich ganz ehrlich hab ich wie du gedacht, es wird nur ein Rennspiel.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2012)

ich zitier mich mal selbst:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach der GTR 1/2 und GT Legends Entwicklung ist ein (großer)Teil der Entwickler von SimBin zu Blimey Games gegangen was dann nach einem Konkurs zu den Slightly Mad Studios wurde.
> Ob jetzt bei SimBin(GTR 3 Entwickler) oder Slightly Mad(CARS Entwickler) mehr vom ursprünglichen SimBin Team übrig sind weiß ich nicht.


Einfach zu sagen "das sind die GTR Macher" ist auf jeden Fall nicht 100%ig korrekt.

Simbin wollte sogar mal rechtlich gegen die Nennung von GTR und GT Legends als Referenzen vorgehen:
Need for Speed SHIFT: SimBin erwägt Klage gegen Entwickler Slightly Mad News • News • Eurogamer.de


----------



## acti0n (7. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist aber der Großteil bei SMS.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. März 2012)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Doch Project Cars ist ganz anders...die engine ist gleich, das stimmt, in gewisser Weise ist auch das Fahrverhalten ähnlich, aber nicht gleich. Project Cars ist meiner Meinung nach vom Fahrverhalten her sehr realistisch... Project Cars wird ein sehr sehr gutes und ziemlich realistisches Rennspiel werden... Es befindet sich ja auch noch in der Entwicklung...





acti0n schrieb:


> Naja dann weist du ja das er auch z.B an GTR 2 und GT Legends mitgewirkt hat. Sag jetzt nicht diese Spiele sind keine Simulationen Und nur weil die vorher unter dem Auftrag von EA Shift und Shift 2 gemacht haben, bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass wir mit pCars deshalb auch ein realistisch angehauchtes Rennspiel bekommen, wie Shift es war... Mittlerweile würde ich es eine Simulation nennen. Vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten bin ich ganz ehrlich hab ich wie du gedacht, es wird nur ein Rennspiel.


 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich voran- und somit klarstellen, dass ich _weder_ etwas gegen das Entwicklerstudio SlightlyMad, _noch_ gegen dessen aktuelles in Entwicklung befindliche Werk habe. 
Gleichwolhl welche Koryphäe(n) bei der Entwicklung von Project CARS mitwirken, die schwächste Stelle in der Kette ist der arg fehlerbehaftete Sourcecode von Shift 1/2 als Grundlage. Letztendlich wird die Gesamtstärke einer Kette vom schwächsten Glied bestimmt.
@*action*: Worauf basiert Deine Aussage, dass Project CARS sich von "nur" einem _Rennspiel_ zu einer _Simulation_ entwickelt?
M.E. wird es ein gutes Rennspiel.


----------



## acti0n (8. März 2012)

Nunja die Engine basiert auf der von Shift 2, wurde aber unter der Haube extrem angepasst/erweitert. (Schau dazu einfach mal in den "Daily code changes" thread)

Ein komplett neues Beleuchtungssystem, neuer Input Code (alle Input-Dinge haben einen eigenen Thread um den Input-Lag zu bekämpfen, den Shift 1/2 hatte), neuer FFB Code und noch sehr viel mehr. Ganz ehrlich: Das Force Feedback ist mit den neuesten Builds auf Nektar-pro/iRacing Niveau. Bin beide lange genug gefahren, um dies sagen zu können.

Des weiteren haben die Ben Collins als Physik-Berater, auch bekannst als the Stig von der Top Gear Serie. Neben seinen Rennfahrer aktivitäten. Siehe auch Ben Collins (racing driver) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Er ist nicht als Werbefigur tätig der sagt alles ist so toll und realistisch. Nein, er gibt richtiges Feedback und sagt was ihm nicht gefällt, was unrealistisch ist.

Sehr viele Mitarbeiter von Slightly Mad Studios sind/waren auch im echten Motorsport aktiv.

Und wieso ich vorher auch wie du gedacht hab? Ganz einfach. Dort gab es nur den alten FFB-Code und alte Physics (die auch ständig verbessert werden) weshalb ich die Autos nicht richtig kontrollieren konnte, sie waren komisch. Jetzt ist das Fahren aber so extrem glaubwürdig, das IST eine Simulation. (Am besten ist der DTM-Audi zur Zeit, finde ich)

Und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass sie erst 5 Monate dabei sind und wie sich das ganze Zeug in der kurzen Zeit so extrem verbessert hat, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie das Produkt in einem Jahr aussieht/sich fährt 

Und @ Oldstyle hier eine Aussage von Ian Bell, dem Chef von SMS:

WMD Forum


> We did 99.9% of the development of GTR2 and GT Legends.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. März 2012)

Na _denn_...


----------



## kingkoolkris (9. März 2012)

Weiss einer wie's mit normalen Straßensportwagen aussieht? Die ganzen Rennklassen machen mich irgendwie nicht so an.


----------



## acti0n (9. März 2012)

Eher nicht glaube ich.

Kann aber auch komplett falsch liegen.

Irgendwann in nächster werden neue Lizenzen mit einem großen Autohersteller enthüllt. Mehr weiß ich aber nicht. Angeblich werden die Autos auch schon im Hintergrund gebaut...

Ich hoffe ja so sehr auf Porsche.  Aber wie wahrscheinlich das ist, absolut keine Ahnung, EA hat eine Exklusiv-Lizenz von Porsche. (Forza 4 hat sie nur durch eine Sub-Lizenz erhalten) Die einzige Hoffnung besteht meiner Meinung nach darin, dass sie vielleicht noch von von Shift-Zeiten ein paar EA Leute gut kennen und somit eine Sub-Lizenz ergattern können. Weiß aber nicht ob die sich im Streit getrennt haben?!

Und ab heute gibt es übrigens eine neue Build mit 4 neuen Strecken und die Performance wurde sehr verbessert!

Und zwar diese Strecken:

Badenring - Hockenheimring - GP, Short (nach 2002), Historic (pre 2002)
Wisconsin Raceway - Road America
Derby - Donington Park - GP, National
Rouen Les Essarts


----------



## KaterTom (9. März 2012)

Hockenheim!  Es sind wieder mehr Streckendetails dazugekommen, die Tribünen sind voller Zuschauer, auf der Strecke liegt Reifenabrieb, die Autos werden schmutzig und man kann jetzt die Scheinwerfer ein-und ausschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Hockenheim!  Es sind wieder mehr Streckendetails dazugekommen, die Tribünen sind voller Zuschauer, auf der Strecke liegt Reifenabrieb, die Autos werden schmutzig und man kann jetzt die Scheinwerfer ein-und ausschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt muss man nur noch den Blinker einschalten können *.*

Spielst du auf dem Maximum? Also auch AA und so?


----------



## KaterTom (9. März 2012)

Ja. Alle Einstellungen auf "Hoch", Car Detail "Ultra". Mit Schatten und Reflexionen auf Ultra gibts teilweise Crashes oder Bildfehler, daher diese Optionen auch "nur" auf Hoch. AA auf Max, kein FXAA. FXAA wird zwar angeboten aber ich will keine Bildvermatscher.


----------



## acti0n (9. März 2012)

Welches AA ist denn das beste/schönste von denen, die man aussuchen kann??


----------



## Robonator (10. März 2012)

Ich finde das normale. Mit dem bleibt das Bild scharf  

Ein bisschen mehr AA wäre schön. Auf deinem Screenshots ist mir das irgendwie noch zu kantig


----------



## KaterTom (10. März 2012)

Ich setze AA auf High. MLAA nutze ich nicht, das ist glaube ich auch nur ein Shader-basiertes also kein echtes AA. "High" folgt im Einstellungsmenü auf MSAA8x also müsste es eigentlich noch hochwertiger sein. Welches Setting sich genau hinter "high" verbirgt bleibt leider im dunkeln.  Sorry, wenn die Screenshots nicht so dolle aussehen, aber die habe ich nur auf die schnelle gemacht, um das von mir geschriebene halt auch live zu zeigen.


----------



## Robonator (10. März 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich setze AA auf High. MLAA nutze ich nicht, das ist glaube ich auch nur ein Shader-basiertes also kein echtes AA. "High" folgt im Einstellungsmenü auf MSAA8x also müsste es eigentlich noch hochwertiger sein. Welches Setting sich genau hinter "high" verbirgt bleibt leider im dunkeln.  Sorry, wenn die Screenshots nicht so dolle aussehen, aber die habe ich nur auf die schnelle gemacht, um das von mir geschriebene halt auch live zu zeigen.


 
Hmm vieleicht findet man ja irgendwie eine Config wo man genauere Einstellungen vornehmen kann? 
Die Screens sind gar nicht so schlimm ^^


----------



## Modmaster (13. März 2012)

Project CARS - Build 169 | Asano X4 Onboard @ Hockenheim New

Mal nen neues Video von mir.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. März 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Mal nen neues Video von mir.


 Nett.


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2012)

Habe kürzlich auch mal wieder ein paar neue Screenshots gemacht, insbesondere solche, wo die neuen Beleuchtungseffekte zur Geltung kommen: Link
Meine Begeisterung für das Spiel wächst stetig!


----------



## acti0n (15. März 2012)

Freitag gibt es wieder eine ganze Ladung neuer Strecken. Und einen komplett neuen FFB-Code. Darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt. soll aber als Warnung noch auf geraden dazu tendieren zu wackeln/schwingen. Wird aber gefixt. Um mehr darauf einzugehen jetzt macht das FFB genau was die Physik macht ist also sehr viel genauer. Soweit ich das verstanden habe wurden Fake-Effekte über curbs usw einfach entfernt. Mit dem Gamepad werdet ihr dadurch erstmal ein schlechteres FFB haben, weil dort erst wieder Effekte hinzugefügt werden müssen.

Kommen wir nun zu den neuen Strecken:

Annhalt - Oschersleben GP, National





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM3N1NkPUPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besos - Catalunya  - GP, National





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4OWFP9mbbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Florence - Mugello - GP, Short





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAZXGzKOxcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Milan - Monza - GP, Short, Historic*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TISygqp_3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jin Ding - Zhuhai - KP welche Varianten hinzugefügt werden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVcgQ9uWaFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rouen Short (vorher nur die lange Version)

*nicht sicher ob das layout Freitag im Game ist

Ach ganz vergessen: Nun ist auch der Jaguar Palmer im Spiel


----------



## rolli (15. März 2012)

Wow, da geht ja inhaltsmäßig ganz schön was vorwärts momentan! 

Ich freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## acti0n (15. März 2012)

Ich lass das mal hier. Ist aber noch WIP!! Ob es schon Freitag kommt kann ich nicht sagen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2012)

Wat heißt eigentlich das W in WIP?


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2012)

*W*ork*I*n*P*rogress


----------



## acti0n (16. März 2012)

Habe ein paar Bilder geschossen. So geil das Spiel mit dem neuen FFB. oO

Achja fragt mich nicht warum die Bilder in Links umgewandelt werden. Klickt drauf ES LOHNT SICH!

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-22-0tea5q.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-18-4s7l7w.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-22-0kbbl4.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-22-0j0zfw.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-18-4sjb6e.jpg

Und ähm joa 

http://www.abload.de/img/pcars-2012-03-16-18-4q1zlj.jpg


----------



## Modmaster (17. März 2012)

Project CARS - Build 174 | Formula B @ Monza ( Overcast )


Project CARS - Build 174 | Asano X4 @ Jin Ding Raceway


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. März 2012)

Hier ein Video von Azure Coast,auf die Strecke bin ich besonders gespannt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb5P7lCoQho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und eins vom California Highway




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gr-DpG-TilY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crymes (23. März 2012)

Bei 3:40 folgend in dem Video Azure coast:
Wenn das LoD überall so schlecht ist, dann find ich das Spiel schon nicht mehr so gut.
Sonst sieht die Grafik einigermaßen in Ordnung aus, aber auch nicht übermäßig.

Wird aber trotzdem ein hammer Spiel!!


----------



## acti0n (23. März 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Bei 3:40 folgend in dem Video Azure coast:
> Wenn das LoD überall so schlecht ist, dann find ich das Spiel schon nicht mehr so gut.
> Sonst sieht die Grafik einigermaßen in Ordnung aus, aber auch nicht übermäßig.
> 
> Wird aber trotzdem ein hammer Spiel!!



Das ist eine erste Version der Strecke die irgendwann vor JAHREN gebaut wurde. Sie werden an den aktuellen technischen stand noch angepasst werden, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Einige kapieren anscheinend echt nicht was Pre Alpha bedeutet


----------



## Spidey (23. März 2012)

Ich finds bis jetzt richtig gut...die finale version wird mit sicherheit bombig :p
Ein paar screenshots...unedited




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

Im Forum hoch laden wäre angenehmer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Modmaster (24. März 2012)

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Videos von mir. Zu beachten ist die Videobeschreibung da steht *"Show Round !!!"*

Project CARS Build 179 | Racer V8-RS @ Azure Coast ( Full )

Project CARS Build 179 | Asano X4 @ California Highway ( Full, Hazy )

Und hier noch eins auf dem Catalunya Circuit.

Project CARS Build 179 | Asano X4 @ Catalunya Circuit


----------



## RedBrain (1. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbfhNI19wOI

Der Sound hört sich realitisch an. Wenn man das Fahrzeug weit weg vom Kamera ist und trotzdem hören kann. ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (2. April 2012)

Und auch hier nochmal mein Thread aus der Hardware Ecke.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...9-fanatec-clubsport-wheel-community-test.html


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2012)

Gibts eigentlich im Spiel die Möglichkeit zu sehen, welchen Build ich grad benutze?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Habs rausgefunden...


----------



## Modmaster (4. April 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen, mal ein paar neue Videos von mir 


*Project CARS - Build 184 | Leonus F68 Cromwell @ Monza Historic*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_WJDYFrQeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Project CARS - Build 184 | Asano X4 @ Oschersleben*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSEGr977LI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Project CARS - Build 184 | BAC Mono @ Donington Park*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vIA7kqGG-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Project CARS - Build 179 | Palmer Jaguar JP-LM @ Connecticut Hill GP*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQcWMdM-GQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Project CARS - Build 179 | Gumpert Apollo @ Spa Francorchamps*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OeTCrZwvyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Project CARS - Build 179 | Palmer Jaguar JP-LM @ Wisconsin Raceway*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbMwfZ7WeP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den BAC Mono mag ich irgendwie noch nicht so ganz. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, das er noch paar Feinheiten benötigt. Ich denke der wird richtig gut zu fahren sein. Laut Tim Schrick soll die Karre richtig gut abgehen. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Modmaster (6. April 2012)

Laguna Seca sieht jetzt etwas besser aus als im vorherigen Build. Deswegen mal 2 neue Videos von mir. Die Strecke macht absoluten Spaß.


Project CARS - Build 189 | Gumpert Apollo @ Laguna Seca Raceway

Project CARS - Build 189 | Racer V8-RS @ Laguna Seca Raceway ( Hazy )


----------



## RedBrain (7. April 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Den BAC Mono mag ich irgendwie noch nicht so ganz. Liegt wahrscheinlich  auch daran, das er noch paar Feinheiten benötigt. Ich denke der wird  richtig gut zu fahren sein. Laut Tim Schrick soll die Karre richtig gut  abgehen. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.



Das BAC Mono ist es ein Hingucker für mich, doch die Fahreigenschaften sind im Moment nicht final und das habe ich auch gerade gemerkt.


----------



## Huky (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe find ichs echt ein geiles game.

So nun zu meiner frage, wie groß ist der neuste build ? Also wenn ich das game zum ersten mal downloade?


----------



## KaterTom (7. April 2012)

Es sind jetzt 2,98 GB. Es wird aber mit jeder Build etwas mehr, weil es keine Patches gibt sondern immer eine neue Version des komplettem Spiels bereitgestellt wird. Neben dem normalen Download wird auch ein Torrent-Download angeboten.


----------



## Huky (7. April 2012)

Na super da brauch ich ja garnicht anfangen mit meinen 90kb/s die ich beim Download durchbekomme -.-

Trotzdem danke


----------



## cl55amg (7. April 2012)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mit 10€ auf den Cars Zug aufspringe. Kann ich mit der aktuellen Build mit CPU Fahrern spielen und ist ein Teil der Kampagne mit dabei?
Oder kann man nur Strecke X wählen mit Auto Y und dann auf der Strecke zu "cruisen"?


----------



## MatMade142 (7. April 2012)

@cl55amg
Die 10€ lohnen sich allemal, du kannst Einzelrennen fahren mit einer Menge an (dummen)KI Fahreren.


----------



## rouki999 (8. April 2012)

was meint ihr lohnt es sich die den Full Member zu investieren ... damit man dann auch die Vollversion bekommt ? Das Game scheint Laune zu machen und wird ja immer besser ... zur Zeit ringe ich mit dem Gedanken. Wegen dem Runterladen mach ich mir keine Gedanken mit meiner 32 MBit Leitung.

Den ich finde es optisch schon sehr ansprechend und kann mir auch vorstellen das es besser wird als GT5, von dem ich sehr enttäuscht war wegen der vielen Sachen die einfach aus GT4 übernommen wurden. Dadurch hatte das Spiel keine wirkliche Langzeitmotivation bei mir erreicht ... vielleicht pack ich es ja aber nochmal aus.

Grüße


----------



## Modmaster (8. April 2012)

rouki999 schrieb:


> was meint ihr lohnt es sich die den Full Member zu investieren ... damit man dann auch die Vollversion bekommt ? Das Game scheint Laune zu machen und wird ja immer besser ... zur Zeit ringe ich mit dem Gedanken. Wegen dem Runterladen mach ich mir keine Gedanken mit meiner 32 MBit Leitung.


 
Ich würde investieren


----------



## rouki999 (8. April 2012)

Ich werds einfach probieren, zumindest bekommt man ja noch die Vollversion und besser wirds auf jeden Fall noch werden. Man sieht ja immer immense Forschritte und wenn die jetzt schon im Pre-Alpha Stadium 3GB erreicht ham ... kanns nur verdammt groß werden


----------



## KaterTom (8. April 2012)

Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Nicht nur, dass du am Ende eine Top- Rennsimulation hast, du bekommst auch noch einen Logenplatz um die Entwicklung des Games mitzuverfolgen. Und das macht nochmal soviel Spass wie das Game selbst.


----------



## rouki999 (8. April 2012)

SO ich versuche grade zu fahren ... welches Auto macht sich zum Einstieg am besten und wie bekommt man is Licht zum Beispiel an ?

PS: Hab is Licht gefunden


----------



## KaterTom (8. April 2012)

Wenn du ein "braves" Auto suchst für den Anfang, dann nimm den Asano(Audi) x4 Touring. Am schwierigsten zu beherrschen ist der Leonus(Lotus) F68. Der bietet beim fahren aber auch die meiste Action.


----------



## rouki999 (8. April 2012)

Also Spaß machts auf jeden Fall. Allerdings merk ich fehlt mir noch das nötige Gefühl und Erfahrung um da wirklich schnell zu sein, wenn ich mir da so die Zeiten anschaue ... 

Gibts schon so etwas wie einen Ghost Modus, wo man sich ne schnelle Zeit als Geist fahren lassen kann, damit man sieht wo man viel Zeit verliert ?


----------



## KaterTom (8. April 2012)

Nein, ein Ghost-Car gibt es noch nicht. Aber vielleicht hilft es, das eigene Auto ein paar Runden von der AI steuern zu lassen (Strg+i) und das zu beobachten.


----------



## rouki999 (8. April 2012)

Na ja mit viel Übung wird man dann besser und dreht sich nicht mehr so  oft ... aber schneller werden, da muss ich viel üben glaub ich. Aber ich  finde es gut das es sehr auf Simulation ausgelgt ist.


----------



## acti0n (9. April 2012)

Ach ich fahre auch schon seit GTR 1-Zeiten Rennsimulationen und bin immer noch nicht der schnellste  Bin meistens so 3 bis 5 Sekunden je nach Strecke und Auto hinter dem ersten Platz und frag mich wo man noch mehr rausholen kann. Aber auch egal denn sobald der MP da ist such ich mir einfach ca. gleich schnelle Fahrer und hab dann am meisten Spaß.


----------



## rouki999 (9. April 2012)

Naja mit in bissel üben und Setup an mich anpassen bin ich zumindest mit dem Abstand schonmal bis auf 3,2 sec. an den ersten auf einer strecke mit einem auto rangekommen. Für nicht mal nen Tag find ich das gar nicht so schlecht.

Was denkt ihr eigentlich ob die Namen der Strecken und Autos noch in die orginalen umgewandelt werden, denn die Strecken sind ja teilweise bisher fiktiv.


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wenn du ein "braves" Auto suchst für den Anfang, dann nimm den Asano(Audi) x4 Touring. Am schwierigsten zu beherrschen ist der Leonus(Lotus) F68. Der bietet beim fahren aber auch die meiste Action.



Neue Strecken finde ich, lernt man am besten mit dem Kart. Das ist am Leichtesten zu handeln.

Was mich ziemlich nervt, ist, dass das Spiel so rigiede mit Fahrfehlern umgeht. Einmal kurz von der Strecke und schon wird die Rundenzeit nicht gespeichert. Die Zeit ist doch eh schon im Arsch, da ich durchs Kiesbett oder Gras muss. Ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei F1. Ich hoffe, da wird noch nachgepatcht.


----------



## acti0n (9. April 2012)

Ich hoffe das bleibt genau so! Sonst kommen unmögliche Zeiten weil jeder nur noch abkürzt!


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2012)

Seh ich nicht so. Rennspiele machen nur Spaß, wenn man über den halben Rennplatz abkürzen kann. Dafür zock ich doch am PC, damit es nicht real ist. Wer die beste Abkürzung findet, und die meiste Zeit spart, hat gewonnen.


----------



## KaterTom (9. April 2012)

Is nicht dein Ernst, oder?! Da bist du bei NFS aber besser aufgehoben! Schliesslich ist und wird Cars kein Arcade Fun-Racer mit dem man einfach nur sinnlos durch die Gegend heitzt. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum das abweichen von der Strecke so rigide bestraft wird: Das haben die extra wegen Leuten wie dir gemacht!


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. April 2012)

evtl sollte man es nur etwas entschärfen. es kommt ja schnell mal vor, das man leicht aufs Gras kommt oder um einen Unfall zu vermeiden. Nur sollte dadruch nicht sofort die Runde nicht gewertet werden.
allerdings sollte es dann doch so streng sein und Abkürzen zu bestrafen.


----------



## buzty (12. April 2012)

so ein mittelding wär gut, das stimmt. ab sich finde ich es gut, weil man dadurch nicht (wie auch in der esl üblich) sagt "2 reifen auf dem curb zählt als auf der strecke", was in vielen fällen ziemlich dämlich ist (andererseits aber auch den entwicklern zu denken geben sollte ob das rasen-material nicht zu viel grip hat bzw die reifen zu wenig verschmutzen) und auch ein extremes rausfahren am kurvenausgang auf asphaltierte auslaufzonen vermeidet, andererseits nervt es auch wirklich wenn man sich auf eine neue strecke einschießen will und jedes mal durch einen kleinen fehler mit dem hinterrad aufs gras kommt und das reicht schon (an anderen stellen, an denen asphalt neben der strecke ist komischer weise nicht). vielleicht wäre eine lösung wie 1-2 reifenbreiten neben strecke+curb sind noch ok eine lösung - es darf nur nicht zu viel werden.

edit: ist von euch schon jemand mit dem steelseries-wheel gefahren? gamepad geht, ist aber nicht der burner, und mein g25 hab ich zwar hier aber da ich auch am rechner arbeiten muss und zwischendrin noch anderes spiele kann ichs nicht aufgebaut lassen und für 20 min daddeln 20min aufbauen nervt auf dauer...


----------



## acti0n (13. April 2012)

Man kann auch einfach die Strecke richtig lernen ...


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

Sagt mal, unterstützt das Game eigentlich auch GAS, Kupplung und Bremse? Also getrennt an den Pedalen?  Mich würde nämlich ein Lenkrad + Schaltung interessieren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Umstieg von G27 auf Fanatec GT3 ? 
Ich mag das Design des Lenkrades, ausserdem soll ja ForceFeedback etc. genauso gut / besser sein. Das "ABS Feature" der Pedale reizen mich auch, allerdings habe ich, als ich mein G27 gekauft habe, öfter gelesen, dass das ziemlich schwächeln soll.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

Du wirst den Unterschied G27/GT3 schnell merken: Logitech - Ratter-Räder / Fanatec - Riemenantrieb. Zudem sind Fanatec's ClubSportPedalen, neben FREX , perfekt.


----------



## Modmaster (16. April 2012)

Bei meinem Logitech Driving Force GT ist das Force Feedback in der niedrigen Frequenz auch nur ein rattern. Wenn es dann stärker wird verändert es sich zu einen ordentlichen Force Feeback. Da hat Fanatec den Vorteil mit den Riemenantrieb.

Wer die neue Build 192 geladen hat, sollte sich mal Suzuka anschauen. Die Strecke ist richtig gut geworden innerhalb von 2 Builds. Sieht absolut schick aus mit den neuen Details.

Ich pack mal meine neuen Videos in einen Spoiler damit sich hier keiner genervt fühlt und sich das Forum nicht überfüllt.



Spoiler



Project CARS - Build 192 | Racer V8-RS @ Mugello ( Helmet Cam ! )

Project CARS - Build 192 | Leonus F86 Pirault Turbo @ Jin Ding Raceway ( Helmet Cam ! )

Project CARS - Build 192 | Palmer Jaguar JP-LM @ Zolder ( Helmet Cam ! )

Project CARS - Build 192 | Formula A @ Hockenheim ( Helmet Cam ! )

Project CARS - Build 192 | Short Race @ Suzuka


----------



## Andregee (17. April 2012)

der kauf vom fanatec lohnt nicht. das was der riemen am rattern dämpft, dämoft er auch an rückmeldung. fühlt sich eher wie eine gesoftete servolenkung an.
die abs funktion kannst du vergessen die spürst du kaum und das vibrieren hat mit einer abs simulation nichts zu tun. es vibriert einfach nur ab einer gewissen bremsstärke und nicht bei echtem abs einsatz, zumindest bei anderen games. als cars rauskam hatte ich das gt3 rs v2 samt csp schon abgetreten und konnte es dort nicht mehr testen.
das gehäuse vom fantec ist sehr verwindungsfreudig, meins hatte auch nach kurzer zeit schon spiel in der lenkachse. dazu ständig disconnects die nervten. mein tip, lass es.
wenn dann setze auf die neuere generation die ist bestimmt besser oder bleibt beim g27. aber das ffb von cars ist im moment eh der letzte schrott im vergleich zu iracing, rf2 oder gtr evo.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2012)

Nein, _*Andregee*_, ich muss Dir mit meinen Erfahrungen entschieden widersprechen! Es gab zeitweilig Probleme mit Fanatec's  Zockerkurbeln, welche aber schon lange behoben sind. Mein GT3 RS  Version 1 hatte -auch- diese nervige Elektronik-Macke, wurde anstandslos  gegen ein neues, fehlerbereinigtes ausgetauscht. Mittlerweile ist  Version 2 auf'm RSC montiert und macht vom ersten Tag an genau das,  wofür es bestimmt ist, ohne irgendwelche Zicken. Nein, man fährt damit  nicht 'schneller', nur _besser, _sozusagen_ schöner_! *Ein Werkzeug ist nur so gut, wie die Hand, welche es führt*. Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, Alcantara als Lenkradbezug ist m.E. für eine Zockerkurbel state-of-the-Art.   Da wackelt und wabbelt rein gar nichts, das FF ist sehr präzise,  mittels der ausgefeilten Firmware lassen sich eine Vielzahl von Optionen  an die persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen. Die ClubSportPedalen sind  analog zum Lenkrad m.E. erstklassig. Alu, aus dem Vollen gefräst, kaum  Plastik, vielfältige Einstelloptionen.   Ich bitte Vorgenanntes nicht als Fanboy-Palaver zu verstehen, hätte zum  Bleistift Logitech etwas annähernd Gutes oder besseres im Angebot,  bestände durchaus die Möglichkeit, mir sowas an mein RSC zu schrauben.  Gibt's aber nicht. Vielleicht schlage ich später mal bei FREX zu. Ist aber im Moment eher Wunschdenken, tendenziell WAF=0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fanatec orientiert sich zusehends in Richtung FREX, der kommende ClubSportShifter und die neuen ClubSportPedalen (Version 2) _sehen_ alleine schon sehr vielversprechend aus!
Ist aber alles  hier, _besser_ wir diskutieren das in der Rubrik 'Eingabegeräte und Peripherie'.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

das einzige was mich eig bei den fanatec teilen stört ist der shifter... der soll ja übel laut und unschön knacksen.. oder ist das auch schon behoben ? 

Und ich bin echt gespannt auf CARS  Ein must have für mich


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> das einzige was mich eig bei den fanatec teilen stört ist der shifter... der soll ja übel laut und unschön knacksen.. oder ist das auch schon behoben ?


 Es kommt, aller Voraussicht nach, dieses Jahr der ClubSportShifter auf den Markt: Fanatec ClubSportShifter


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

Cool... werde ich auf jeden Fall verfolgen  
Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten auch deine "Renneinrichtung" gesehen. Respekt! Stünde kein Gallardo Nera in meiner Garage wäre ich fast neidisch!  

Boa ich freu mich so auf das Spiel  Assetto Corsa und CARS sind dieses Jahr wirklich Pflicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Stünde kein Gallardo Nera in meiner Garage wäre ich fast neidisch!


 Hm etwa _dieser_ motorisierte zum-Brötchenholen-Einkaufswagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?! Jetzt bin ich aber *wirklich* _sowas_ von neidisch!  Yep, Fanatec's RennSportCockpit ist ein feines Teil.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hm etwa _dieser_ motorisierte zum-Brötchenholen-Einkaufswagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
hm joa. als drittwagen nicht übel 
Wackelt der Sitz eigentlich beim Fahren ? Also Simuliert der unebenheiten oder ist der fest ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Da ich nicht 007 alias James Bond bin (sic!), mag ich _es_ nicht geschüttelt, bin aber gerührt von der Optik/Haptik sowie dem realen/virtuellen Fahrerlebnis. 
(Die rüttel-schüttel-Funktionalität gibt es von Seiten Fanatec bislang nur als Prototyp bzw. auf speziellen Kundenwunsch für einen exorbianten Preis).


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. April 2012)

Hmm die 4stellige Summe für so einen Sitz finde ich auch nicht "unorbitant"  
Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte würde ich mir sowas aber auch zulegen  
Find ich richtig goil den Sessel


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Unsinnig wird es wenn man sich für das Geld schon ein reales Tracktool aufbauen kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...reales Tracktool...


 
Weblinks?
Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Na sowas:
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6261/dsc2799sq.jpg
Macht garantiert mehr Laune als ein simulierter Ferrari.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Ah so, ein _reales_ Rennauto auf einer _realen_ Rennstrecke. Immer dieses 'Neudeutsch' (Tracktool).  Der Spaßfaktor ist ohne Frage deutlich höher, kann ich bestätigen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem heimischen Rennsimulator kann ich zugute halten, dass die Folge- und Unterhaltskosten vergleichbar gering sind. Je nachdem was so'n 'Tracktool' an Benzin verbrennt- auch abhängig nach Nutzungshäufigkeit. Dazu Verschleißteile (Reifen!) usw.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. April 2012)

Dann kannst du ja im Gegensatz zu vielen WIRKLICh beurteilen, ob sich ein game ähnlich wie in der realität anfühlt oder nicht 
gefällt mir.

Zum "Tracktool" fehlt mir leider das Kleingeld. Ausserdem wüsste ich leider nicht, wo ich damit fahren sollte ^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Kommt von der Sprachverrohung im Auto-Thread .
Spritkosten etc. waren natürlich auch gemeint. Also allgemeiner:
 Sinnlos ist eine Simulation dann wenn man das simulierte für den gleichen Preis auch real haben könnte.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sinnlos ist eine Simulation dann wenn man das simulierte für den gleichen Preis auch real haben könnte.


 So ganz 'sinnlos' ist es m.E. nicht. Meinen Sim-Krams kann ich -theoretisch- zu jeder (Jahres-)Zeit, so oft und so lange wie ich möchte, betreiben. Die (virtuellen) Wagen kann ich nach belieben wechseln, analog dazu die Strecken. Alles in allem eine recht 'flexible' von den Folgekosten überschaubare Sache- mit dem _gewissen_ Spaßfaktor.
Selbstverständlich habe ich gegen ein paar _reale_ Runden nichts einzuwenden, immer wieder _sehr_ gerne!


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. April 2012)

macht Sinn. Aber ich glaube keine Simulation kostet soviel, wie all die schönen Autos, die ich gerne fahren würde zusammen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

...dafür ist das _reale_ Fahrerlebnis auf der Rennstrecke 'unbezahlbar'!


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...dafür ist das _reale_ Fahrerlebnis auf der Rennstrecke 'unbezahlbar'!


 
Sag das mal den ganzen Vollpfosten die sich jedes Jahr mit ihren Möchtegern The fast and the Furious Kisten auf der Nordschleife in irgendeine Begrenzung schrauben.  Die brechen sofort in Tränen aus.


----------



## rolli (18. April 2012)

Tja, ja leider gibts die Idioten, die sich und ihr Fahrzeug völlig falsch einschätzen.
Und wegen denen wird immer wieder gefordert, die Strecke für die Öffentlichkeit zu sperren.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass es nie soweit kommt.


Zum Thema: Nur noch zweimal schlafen, dann gibts wieder ein Update.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...dafür ist das _reale_ Fahrerlebnis auf der Rennstrecke 'unbezahlbar'!


 
Jap, Auf einer Rennstrecke zu fahren ist was geiles. Leider komm ich viel zu selten dazu, weil keine eigene Rennsemmel da ist


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Sag das mal den ganzen Vollpfosten die sich jedes Jahr mit ihren Möchtegern The fast and the Furious Kisten auf der Nordschleife in irgendeine Begrenzung schrauben.  Die brechen sofort in Tränen aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2012)

Würd mich auch mal reizen dort zu fahren... leider bin ich noch vieeel zu jung dafür 

Kann mir nun jemand sagen ob Kupplung + Gangschaltung bei CARS funzt?


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der arme Porsche 




Robonator schrieb:


> Kann mir nun jemand sagen ob Kupplung + Gangschaltung bei CARS funzt?


 

Wenn ja, wäre es auch wünschenswert, die Kupplung RICHTIG einsetzen zu können. Wäre schön wenn auch der Schleifpunkt mal Fahrzeugspezifisch simuliert werden würde 
Ich möchte in solchen Spielen auch mal richtig mit der Kupplung arbeiten müssen.


----------



## rolli (19. April 2012)

Kupplung und H-Schaltung ist natürlich dabei. Ohne das braucht man der Rennsim-Gemeinde heutzutage nicht mehr kommen. 

Das mit dem individuellen Schleifpunkt ist meines Erachtens derzeit nicht drin, aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

Meinst du, dass es derzeit nicht machbar ist, oder dass es derzeit noch nich im game vorhanden ist ? 
Denn machbar ist es denke ich auf jeden Fall !


----------



## rolli (19. April 2012)

Ist bestimmt machbar, die Entwickler müssten nur evtl. darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.
Wie siehts denn da aus @BigRon, Simon Kaminski und wer sonst noch mehr beteiligt ist?

Ich gebe zu, fast nur zu fahren und wenig zu lesen oder gar zu schreiben im Forum.


Wisst ihr, wann die Server-Wartung abgeschlossen ist?
Weil ja auch Steam grade nicht geht, weiß ich nicht, was ich zocken soll.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt machbar, die Entwickler müssten nur evtl. darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.


 
Naja, das ist doch auch der Sinn von solch einem System wie hier oder ? 
Leute können ihre Ideen einbringen. Meine Idee / Wunsch wäre einindividueller Schleifpunkt bei der Kupplung. Auch das Schalten mit der Kupplung könnte individuell impliziert werden.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Na da hat aber einer seine schöne Corvette zersägt.


----------



## Tim_i5 (21. April 2012)

Hier mal 2 Videos von mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEHibSjKmVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KsjC3Axcf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## Robonator (21. April 2012)

Sehr schön!  Hab glatt bock drauf bekommen. 
Leider kann ich mir das Game nicht kaufen da ich weder Kreditkarte noch Paypal habe :/ Die brauchen mehr Bezahlmöglichkeiten


----------



## Tim_i5 (21. April 2012)

Also ich habs mir via Lastschrift gekauft also -> Kontonummer hinschreiben und fertig ging einwandfrei 

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (21. April 2012)

Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir via Lastschrift gekauft also -> Kontonummer hinschreiben und fertig ging einwandfrei
> 
> Gruß


 
Joa nu fehlt nur noch das Konto dazu


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2012)

Ich will mir eigentlich auch mal die Open-Beta gönnen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob FULL MEMBER oder TEAM MEMBER. So weit ich es sehen kann ist der einzige Unterschied das man als Fullmember das Game kostenlos bekommt, das würde sich aber nur lohnen wenn es mehr als 100€ kosten würde, da man als TEAM MEMBER 25€ Rabatt bekommt.
 Oder habe ich dort einen Denkfehler drin?

Und was meinen die mit "Get an opponent named after you"?


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will mir eigentlich auch mal die Open-Beta gönnen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob FULL MEMBER oder TEAM MEMBER. So weit ich es sehen kann ist der einzige Unterschied das man als Fullmember das Game kostenlos bekommt, das würde sich aber nur lohnen wenn es mehr als 100€ kosten würde, da man als TEAM MEMBER 25€ Rabatt bekommt.
> Oder habe ich dort einen Denkfehler drin?
> 
> Und was meinen die mit "Get an opponent named after you"?


 
Naja das Game wird wohl so ca 50-60€ kosten. Dazu bekommste eben auch noch Autos. 
"Get an opponent named after you" heisst soviel das ein KI-Gegner nach dir benannt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja das Game wird wohl so ca 50-60€ kosten. Dazu bekommste eben auch noch Autos.
> "Get an opponent named after you" heisst soviel das ein KI-Gegner nach dir benannt wird.


 
Also bekommt man die Autos nur als Full und nicht als Team?
Das mit den KI-Gegner habe ich mir fast schon gedacht.

Und ich frage mich ob ich dort auch meinen nIck von hier nehmen soll.


----------



## acti0n (23. April 2012)

Ab Full-Member kannst du so eine Licht-Editing Suite benutzen, Junior-Leute haben die zwei Landstrassen (+Variationen) nicht.

Als Team-Member musst du halt später noch die restlichen 25 Euro extra zahlen. Ich würde also Full-Member nehmen...


----------



## rolli (23. April 2012)

Und bitte sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn noch nicht alles so funktioniert wie erwartet.

Es ist nämlich noch lange keine Beta-Version. Pre-Alpha heißt es derzeit offizell glaub ich.


Spaß macht's natürlich trotzdem. Und es ist echt spannend, jede Woche auf's Neue überrascht zu werden mit neuen Features, neuem Content oder wichtigen Bugfixes.


----------



## Modmaster (25. April 2012)

Der derzeitge Build 197 läuft relativ gut. Das Stockcar macht ordentlich Fun und die Strecken sehen jetzt richtig gut aus. Ich empfehle euch mal Catalunya und Suzuka. Da sind schon sehr viele Details mit inbegriffen. Ich hoffe nur, das noch mehr Straßenfahrzeuge kommen. Die Mitsubishis werden bestimmt richtig gut werden. Auf den Sound freue ich mich schon richtig.

Ich pack euch mal noch ein paar neue Videos von mir rein. Natürlich in einen Spoiler damit sich niemand davon genervt fühlt 



Spoiler



Project CARS - Build 197 | Racer L4-RS @ Heusden ( Zolder Circuit ) - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 197 | 1990 Caper Stock Car @ Rouen - Les Essarts - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 197 | BAC Mono @ Heusden ( Zolder Circuit ) - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 197 | 1990 Caper Stock Car @ Test Track Oval - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 192 | Racer L4-RS @ Connecticut Hill GP - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 192 | Short Race @ Suzuka - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 192 | Formula A @ Hockenheim - YouTube

Project CARS - Build 192 | Palmer Jaguar JP-LM @ Zolder - YouTube


----------



## Penske1 (25. April 2012)

Hallösche

Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine Junior-Mitgliedschaft gegönnt. Da ich wenig Zeit hab reicht mir ein monatliches Update aus.
Generell find das Game schon ganz nett, aber irgendwie stimmt da was nicht. Bei mir fehlen überall die Köpfe der Fahrer, Die Hinterreifen haben keine Felgen (also alles schwarz) und auch sonst fehlen einige Texturen (Lampen z.B.). In den ganzen Videos die es schon gibt sehe ich diese Fehler aber nie.

Is so ein Problem bekannt und weiß jemand Rat?


*falls Hardware-Fragen kommen... siehe Signatur*


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2012)

Von wann ist denn dein letzter Build? Kann natürlich schon sein, dass der ziemlich veraltet ist und dass deswegen noch mehr Fehler im Spiel sind, als bei dem aktuellen. Ich kann wöchentlich ein neues Update ziehen und bei mir is alles tip top. Da fällt mir ein, ich müsste ma wieder einen neueren Build runterladen. Hab noch die Version 178 oder so.


----------



## Penske1 (25. April 2012)

Veraltet kann sie ja eigentlich nicht sein wenn ich das Game von deren Website lade. Es ist jedenfalls die Build 189.


----------



## rolli (25. April 2012)

Veraltet heißt, z.B. älter als eine Woche.
Weil du ja nur einmal im Monat ein Update bekommst. 

Zu den Grafikfehlern kann ich leider nix sagen. Ich hab keine Probleme, ebenfalls mit AMD-Grafikkarte.
Verwendest du die DX9- oder DX11-Version? Einfach mal beide testen.


----------



## Penske1 (25. April 2012)

Hab beide Varianten getestet, aber leider auch bei beiden das gleiche.

Hier mal 2 Screenshots:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pcars2012-04-2521-01-n6fc8.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pcars2012-04-2521-02-duivw.png
in dem Fall sind die Räder hinten sogar Gold


----------



## rolli (25. April 2012)

Hm, ist das die "normale" Außenperspektive oder bist du aus der Innenansicht heraus mit der freien Kamera dahin geschwenkt?

Weil bei Letzterem ist das Verhalten derzeit normal, da wird eben nur der Innenraum und ein bisschen was von außen korrekt gerendert.


----------



## Penske1 (25. April 2012)

Ich denke es war die freie Kamera. Einmal STRG+F gedrückt. Ja wenn das soweit normal ist dann is gut 
Hatte mich nur gewundert weil es so viele tolle Screenshots gibt und ich bei mir nix entsprechendes sehen kann 
Gibts noch andere Perspektiven? Find nur Cockpit und eben die freie.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2012)

Kann man seinen Acc später upgraden ?


----------



## Vapor3Z (25. April 2012)

Ja, kann man

Gibt es einen Karriere Modus und schon lizensierte Autos?
Nissan 370z
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo
Porsche?

Edit: Der Evo scheint dabei zu sein^^


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Der EVO wurde definitiv angekündigt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. April 2012)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Porsche dabei wär!
Vllt auch mal wieder alle Großen Sportwagennamen in einem Spiel vereint. Zumindest die "wichtigsten" 

Porsche, Lamborghini und Ferrari


----------



## RedBrain (26. April 2012)

Du hast Pagani vergessen. Btw es gibt noch mehr exotische Karren auf der ganzen Welt. Einfach bei netcarshow.com gucken, dort gibt es bei jeden Karre ein haufen Bilderflut. 

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6800 Xpressmusic

P.S.:  qwertz-Bildschirmtastatur ftw!


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Stimmt, Pagani fände ich auch ziemlich cool!


----------



## rolli (26. April 2012)

Penske1 schrieb:


> Ich denke es war die freie Kamera. Einmal STRG+F gedrückt. Ja wenn das soweit normal ist dann is gut
> Hatte mich nur gewundert weil es so viele tolle Screenshots gibt und ich bei mir nix entsprechendes sehen kann
> Gibts noch andere Perspektiven? Find nur Cockpit und eben die freie.



Ja, es gibt inzwischen mehr Perspektiven. Aber noch nicht in der Junior-Build. 
Sogar eine Helmkamera ist schon an Bord.


----------



## acti0n (26. April 2012)

Ich würde mir vor allem Porsche, BMW, Audi wünschen. Und davon die GT(1 bis 3) Fahrzeuge dann.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. April 2012)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Du hast Pagani vergessen. Btw es gibt noch mehr exotische Karren auf der ganzen Welt. Einfach bei netcarshow.com gucken, dort gibt es bei jeden Karre ein haufen Bilderflut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6800 Xpressmusic
> 
> P.S.:  qwertz-Bildschirmtastatur ftw!


 
Pagani hat bisher 2 Autos in unterschiedlichen Variationen, die wirklich schön sind und ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass es nicht geil wäre, wenn Pagani auch im Spiel wäre. Aber Sie haben noch zu wenig um zu den "großen" Sportwagenherstellern zu zählen, finde ich.

Bugatti müsste vielleicht noch hinzu.

Greetz 
Katamaranoid


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2012)

Das mordene Bugatti hat weniger Autos als Pagani hervorgebracht.
Deswegen wäre mir Pagani lieber, die Autos sehen auch besser aus.


----------



## Robonator (27. April 2012)

Jetzt auch auf Machinima
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAev5eg-few&


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mordene Bugatti hat weniger Autos als Pagani hervorgebracht.
> Deswegen wäre mir Pagani lieber, die Autos sehen auch besser aus.


 
? Bugatti hat doch wesentlich mehr Autos hervorgebracht als Pagani. Oder was meinst du ?


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ? Bugatti hat doch wesentlich mehr Autos hervorgebracht als Pagani. Oder was meinst du ?


 
Unter VW gab es nur ein Serienauto, das war der Bugatti Veyron. Bezieht man die Jahre ab 87 ein landet man bei  2, das war der EB 110 von dem es 2 Versionen gab.
Das meinte ich mit modernen Bugattis.


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. April 2012)

In dem Fall hast du dann Recht.


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. April 2012)

Mal wieder was neues von mir  Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MfXLvoL_Rec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9Tgtd8XcCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Gruß


----------



## nasenmann (28. April 2012)

Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues von mir  Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
leiwand!
ich freu mich schon drauf!!!
grüße


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2012)

Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues von mir  Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest das Videoformat mal auf 16:9 stellen. Das vermeidet die nervigen schwarzen Balken an den Rändern.


----------



## Tim_i5 (28. April 2012)

Das hab ich bereits gemacht ich weiß nicht woran das liegt...  Habs mit Moviemaker gespeichert und hochgeladen.

Gruß


----------



## Modmaster (29. April 2012)

Da die DTM Saison 2012 heute offiziell gestartet ist, gibts hier mal ein kleines 5 Runden Rennen auf dem Hockenheimring im Asano X4 mit 14 Gegnern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Whq1oWJXMI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Da die DTM Saison 2012 heute offiziell gestartet ist, gibts hier mal ein kleines 5 Runden Rennen auf dem Hockenheimring im Asano X4 mit 14 Gegnern.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whq1oWJXMI4



Nice. Aber schon Build 202? Ich müsste dann doch mal wieder ne neuere Version runterladen. Bin noch bei Build 178 oder so. Dabei hab ich doch 25 € gezahlt und könnte wöchentlich ne neue Version laden...


----------



## M1911 (29. April 2012)

Also das Spiel sieht ja schon extrem schön aus.
Aber ich versteh die kosten nicht: Sind die einmalig?
Und wenn man 2500€ zahlt darf man einen Teil zum Spiel beitragen oder wie?
Wenn ja, gute Idee !


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2012)

Lern lesen es steht alles verständlich auf der pCARS-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2012)

M1911 schrieb:


> Also das Spiel sieht ja schon extrem schön aus.
> Aber ich versteh die kosten nicht: Sind die einmalig?
> Und wenn man 2500€ zahlt darf man einen Teil zum Spiel beitragen oder wie?
> Wenn ja, gute Idee !


 Du kannst auch davor etwas beitragen. Aber bei 2500€ z.B. kriegste auch Werbebanner etc ;D 

Die Kosten sind einmalig. Ab 50€ bekommst du die Vollversion später gratis.


----------



## rouki999 (1. Mai 2012)

Was ich als Feature auch relativ cool fände wenn man die Möglichkeit geben würde, das man die Notgassen nutzen kann, die als Straßen exestieren. Falls man halt mal einen Schaden im Traning oder so hat, das man schnell wieder in die Box zurück kann ohne über die ganze Rennstrecke dengeln zu müssen.


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2012)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Was ich als Feature auch relativ cool fände wenn man die Möglichkeit geben würde, das man die Notgassen nutzen kann, die als Straßen exestieren. Falls man halt mal einen Schaden im Traning oder so hat, das man schnell wieder in die Box zurück kann ohne über die ganze Rennstrecke dengeln zu müssen.


 
Investier ausreichend und geh ins Forum mit der Idee  Ich wette andere Spieler würden das auch gut finden.


----------



## rouki999 (1. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Investier ausreichend und geh ins Forum mit der Idee  Ich wette andere Spieler würden das auch gut finden.


 

Bin schon drin, weis nur nicht wo´s am besten hinpasst ... muss ich mal das Forum durchsuchen.


----------



## Tim_i5 (2. Mai 2012)

So ich hab "schon" wieder zwei Videos am Start, ich hoffe es gefällt euch. (*immerdenselbentextschreibgefühl*) 

Einmal auf Rouen und einmal aufm Badenring 

- Entfernt - wegen schlechter Qualität, kommt bald wieder. 

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2012)

An der Quali musste noch arbeiten. Sieht irgendwie nicht so schön aus :/


----------



## Tim_i5 (2. Mai 2012)

Ja... das sollte ich, sorry. Mir ist eh Grade eben erst aufgefallen, dass das Video mit dem Asano falsch zusammengeschnitten ist... 

Gruß,
Tim

Edit: Hab jetzt die zwei letzten Videos wieder entfernt weil die Qualität nicht gut war. Hab jetzt mal rumgetestet und den schwarzen Rand entfernt bekommen. Ich hab einfach mal das Kartrennen nochmal gerendert ist die Qualität jetzt besser?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUF6h9xxBQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedBrain (4. Mai 2012)

Endlich ist Pagani Zonda R im Build 207 (Junior member) enthalten.


----------



## Tim_i5 (4. Mai 2012)

Ja ich find ich absolut geil  
Freu mich schon das Teil zu fahren. Wenn der Download nicht so lange brauchen würde... ^^

Gruß


----------



## Mayday1980 (4. Mai 2012)

habe gerade mal die neueste version kurz getestet und dabei sind mir zwei sachen aufgefallen:

Ganganzeige beim Fantec GT3 im kleine Display und irgendwie hört sich bei mir jetzt der Sound an, als ob ich die ganze Zeit in einer Halle fahre, irgendwie mit Echo oder so.
hat das auch jemand festgestellt?

Bin den Zonda in Hockenheim gefahren


----------



## Robonator (4. Mai 2012)

Hab grad ein sehr schönes Video gefunden in dem man auch gut den Tag und Nacht Wechsel sehen kann  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KDSuqL2zsU&
Nur da Carbon im Cockpit leuchtet irgendwie unrealistisch ^^


----------



## acti0n (4. Mai 2012)

Das sieht so sch... aus wenn man das mit dem Gamepad steuert. (Wie das Lenkrad wackelt oO)


----------



## RedBrain (5. Mai 2012)

Ich experimentiere schon seit Tagen an Gamepad-Konfiguration. Eines habe ich schon festgestellt, dass Gamepad Filter ein Mist sei. Dann habe ich es dieses Option abgestellt und kann das Fahrzeug direkter lenken. Der Lenkrad vibiert sich nicht mehr beim Vorwärtsfahren. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Deadzone usw anpassen. Bis dahin muss ich irgendwie eine perfekte Settings finden und dann ab ins Forum posten.

EIne direkte Lenkung ist sehr wichtig für jedermann. ^^

Gerät:
[Xbox 360 wired controller]


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2012)

Die Gamepad-Steuerung muss ja zwangsweise noch weiterentwickelt werden, da CARS ja auch für die Konsolen erscheinen soll.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass am Ende alle zufrieden sein werden.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Mai 2012)

Der Pagani Zonda R geht ja richtig gut ab  Nur am Sound sollten sie noch ein bisschen feilen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_NPnytboQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Penske1 (5. Mai 2012)

Ähm, vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber wie schalte ich das Licht ein? Hab schon alles durchgeklimpert, aber find irgendwie nix.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Mai 2012)

Die Taste dafür musst du selbst in den Controller-Optionen zuweisen.


----------



## Penske1 (5. Mai 2012)

Ah, na alles klar. Total übersehen  Dank dir!


----------



## Tim_i5 (5. Mai 2012)

Standartmässig ist es übrigens auf der Tastatur auf dem NumPad die 3 

Gruß


----------



## RedBrain (6. Mai 2012)

Der Pagani Zonda R befindet sich noch im frühen Stadium, weil es sind ein paar Kinderkrankheiten drinne. Die Sounds soll nachgebessert werden.

Ich habe dieses Fahrzeug schon mal gefahren. Nicht schlecht das ganze Ding.


----------



## rolli (6. Mai 2012)

Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Standartmässig ist es übrigens auf der Tastatur auf dem NumPad die 3
> Gruß


 
Was hat es denn für eine Stand-Art? 
Sorry, der musste sein. Es muss natürlich Standard heißen. 


@Topic
Das mit Pagani war echt ne tolle Überraschung.
Bin schon gespannt, was die Entwickler noch so alles für Knaller aus dem Hut zaubern. 

Zum Pagani-Sound kann ich nicht viel sagen, klingt jedenfalls fast so wie in Test Drive Unlimited 2. Ob das jetzt gut oder schecht ist, wage ich nicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## acti0n (6. Mai 2012)

Er wird sich noch GRUNDLEGEND ändern. Denn irgendwann bald werden von dem Wagen noch Soundaufnahmen gemacht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2012)

Dass sich der Sound *grundlegend* ändert, ist absolut wünschenswert. Bislang klingt's 1:1 wie
*NfS Shift* bzw. *Shift 2 Unleashed*.


----------



## Modmaster (7. Mai 2012)

Der Sound vom Pagani muss auf jeden Fall nochmal überarbeitet werden. Aber ich muss sagen, derzeit geht es echt gut vorran. Schön zu sehen wie sich ein Spiel nach und nach entwickelt.

Hier mal paar neue Videos von meiner Seite : 

Project CARS - Build 207 | Pagani Zonda R @ Sakitto ( Suzuka Circuit ) * < - Ohne Fahrhilfen*

Project CARS - Build 207 | Pagani Zonda R @ Jin Ding Raceway

Project CARS - Build 207 | Short Race @ Harrison Pike Raceway


----------



## Huky (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
wie ist das wenn ich mich da anmelde und das spiel downloade muss ich dann beim nächsten build wider das komplette agame laden oder nur die Veränderungen ?


----------



## Mayday1980 (7. Mai 2012)

ich mus mir immer das komplette Spiel runterladen. Habe aber auch nur die kleinste Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen. Geht aber immer recht fix sind halt dann immer nur bis jetzt knapp über 3gb


----------



## acti0n (7. Mai 2012)

An jedem ersten Freitag im Monat gibt es eine Full-Build und in den Wochen dazwischen Patches.


----------



## Huky (8. Mai 2012)

Ok danke für die antwort


----------



## rolli (8. Mai 2012)

@acti0n
Ist das nun tatsächlich so?

Bis vor kurzem waren ja alle Freitags-Releases Full-Builds. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## acti0n (8. Mai 2012)

Ja des ist so


----------



## rolli (8. Mai 2012)

Prima, auf die Art wird auch ne Menge Traffic gespart.


----------



## Huky (8. Mai 2012)

Also hab mir eben auch die alpha geholt und muss sagen das ich jetzt schon überzeugt bin und mir auf jeden Fall die full version holen werde. 

Noch ne frage wird es die Nordschleife geben?


----------



## Modmaster (8. Mai 2012)

Nordschleife wird es geben. Wann die genau ins Spiel kommt, kann noch keiner sagen. So eine Strecke muss erstmal gebaut werden  Das dauert bestimmt noch ein wenig.


----------



## Shinchyko (9. Mai 2012)

Hab heute nomma schön geupdated. Benutz jetzt Version 207. Hab heute auchma mein Lenkrad (F430 von Trustmaster) ausgepackt. Leuft ganz gut. Die FF Effekte sind I.O. Einzigste Problem is noch das die Effekte fürs Gripp verlieren und schlittern fehlen. Werde da mal morgen nen bisl im Froum posten und das ganze mal mit Dirt 2 vergleichen bzw den Entwicklern ca. so beschreiben. (Dirt 2 ist bis dato das beste Lenkradspiel wie ich finde)

Finde ansonsten das Version 207 gegenüber 202 iwi fertiger wirkt. Natürlich haben die Entwickler was gemacht.. sonst würde es ja net umsonst Build 207 heißen. Was ich meine is, das der schritt vom gefühlt, besserem Fahren im Spiel deutlich zugelegt hat.

Freu mich aufjedenfall riesig auf jeden weiteren Build und ganz klar aufs fertige Spiel. Wird der Hammer


----------



## acti0n (9. Mai 2012)

Liegt an einem komplett neuen FFB-Code. Der noch nciht alle Effekte hat und es wird noch sehr viel daran verändert.


----------



## rouki999 (9. Mai 2012)

Was mir bisher am meisten fehlt ist so eine Art Ghost Car, was man sich herunterladen kann von einer Zeit die vor einem liegt. Damit man optisch sieht wo man eigentlich die Zeit verbrät. Denn teilweise versteh ich einfach nicht warum ich 4,5 sec langsamer bin als der schnellste und egal wohin ich mein Setup baue wirds einfach nicht besser. Da könnte man schon teilweise verzweifeln.


----------



## acti0n (9. Mai 2012)

Das kommt auch bald ^^


----------



## Andregee (10. Mai 2012)

langsam gefällts auhc mir ganz gut. die 207 macht mir freude, besonders das stockcar mit anlage und 2 niedlichen subwoofern in der ecke. manchmal stehe ich einfach nur da und spiele in der außenansicht ein wenig mit dem gas, bis es mecker vom hausdrachen gibt.


----------



## Modmaster (11. Mai 2012)

Patch 211 ist zum Download ist seit gerade ebend bereit zum Download.

Zwei neue Videos zum Besos GP ( Circuit de Catalunya )

Project CARS - Build 211 | Palmer Jaguar @ Besos GP

Project CARS - Build 211 | Pagani Zonda R @ Besos GP


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2012)

Nochmal für ganz blöde wie mich:
Ich bezahle 10€, kann alle Betas bis zum Release zocken, right?
Dann beim Release, habe ich noch Auswirkungen der Beta?


----------



## acti0n (11. Mai 2012)

Für 10 Euro hast du aber nicht alle Strecken und du bekommst nur einmal pro Monat eine neue Version


----------



## Modmaster (12. Mai 2012)

Empfehlenswert ist der Team Member bzw. Full Member. Je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst. Du kannst wöchentlich die Builds spielen und kannst sogar beim Full Member das Spiel kostenlos bekommen.

Zwei neue Videos von mir : 

Project CARS - Build 211 | Asano LM11 TDX @ Loire 24

Project CARS - Build 211 | Caper Stock Car @ Harrison Pike Raceway


----------



## iceman650 (12. Mai 2012)

So, ich denke heute upgrade ich vom Junior auf Team oder Full Member. 
Pagani Zonda auf Suzuka GP. Zockt sich so dermaßen geil, nur könnte es etwas straffer auf der Vorderachse sein mmn, aber das Setup kann ich heute abend ja mal basteln 
Das Game ist so dermaßen vorbestellt


----------



## nasenmann (12. Mai 2012)

Seit dem Build 211 macht das Lenkrad manchmal was es will, zb. im Stand dreht es langsam nach rechts bis es im Anschlag rattert......
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder geht grad zufällig mein Lenkrad ein?
Ist ein Logitech Driving Force GT.

gruß


----------



## Modmaster (12. Mai 2012)

Ist bei mir auch der Fall. Fahre auch mit dem Driving Force GT. Das FFB fühlt sich manchmal bissl komisch an. Ich fand das FFB vor einigen Build viel besser.


----------



## acti0n (12. Mai 2012)

Naja wartet ein paar Wochen oder so ab dann ist das FFB total geil. Die haben ja (mal wieder) ein neues FFb gemacht...


----------



## nasenmann (13. Mai 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch der Fall. Fahre auch mit dem Driving Force GT. Das FFB fühlt sich manchmal bissl komisch an. Ich fand das FFB vor einigen Build viel besser.



ok, dann liegts wenigstens nicht am Lenkrad.....
also abwarten und Tee trinken.

gruß


----------



## Modmaster (13. Mai 2012)

Nur noch knapp 4000 € bis zur 1 Million. Wenn jemand noch ein gutes Projekt unterstützen möchte, da möge er das tun


----------



## Tim_i5 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab wieder mal ein neues Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjt2pp5mVTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## acti0n (14. Mai 2012)

Die eine Million-Marke wurde vor ca. einer Stunde geknackt!


----------



## Modmaster (14. Mai 2012)

Jawoll  Das ist echt mal grandios. Danke an SMS und danke an alle Leute, die das so unterstützen. Ich hoffe das SMS noch eine Überraschung parat hat 

@ Tim, schönes Video  Hast ein Abo von mir.


----------



## Tim_i5 (14. Mai 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> @ Tim, schönes Video  Hast ein Abo von mir.



Danke dir  Hab dich auch schon vor kurzer Zeit abonniert  Du machst auch super Videos! 

Gruß


----------



## Modmaster (14. Mai 2012)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zu deinen Videos hätte ich  Schreib doch bitte in der Videobeschreibung das es sich um preAlpha Footage handelt. Damit das keiner Falsch versteht.


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2012)

Was für "Footage" sollte es denn sonst sein?


----------



## Modmaster (16. Mai 2012)

Es gibt doch immer irgendwelche Nörgler die was an dem Game zu bemängeln haben. Um das zu verhindern kann man einfach "preAlpha Footage" reinschreiben. Damit jeder weiß das dass Spiel noch in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungsphase ist !


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Mai 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt doch immer irgendwelche Nörgler die was an dem Game zu bemängeln haben. Um das zu verhindern kann man einfach "preAlpha Footage" reinschreiben. Damit jeder weiß das dass Spiel noch in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungsphase ist !


 Ich wette 10:1, dass es in der finalen Version _immer noch etwas_ zu nörgeln geben wird...  Man wird es eben nie allen recht machen können.


----------



## nasenmann (16. Mai 2012)

Auch mal ein Video von meiner einer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgaDr67wO7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Gruß


----------



## Modmaster (17. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video


----------



## nasenmann (17. Mai 2012)

Danke!

Freu mich schon komplett wenn das fertige Spiel heraussen ist.... wird super (hoffentlich)...


eins hab ich noch:
Project Cars Build 211 preAlpha - F68 Leonus @ Harrison Pike Raceway - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön. Grafisch hat sich ja einiges getan. Ich sollte mal den neuesten Build laden. Die Nascarstrecke da sieht auch gut aus...


----------



## RedBrain (18. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein neues YT-Video hochgeladen, nur zum testen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkY0k-k7yLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT: Scheint alles normal zu sein.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

Belgian Forest hat sich echt gemacht, seit ich letzte ma gezockt hab!


----------



## nasenmann (18. Mai 2012)

Patch 216 ist zum download bereit!

gruß


----------



## Modmaster (18. Mai 2012)

Hier mal die zwei neuen Oval Tracks aus dem Patch 216 :

Project CARS - Build 216 | Racer L4-RS @ Henrico

Project CARS - Build 216 | BAC Mono @ Memphis


----------



## nasenmann (18. Mai 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hier mal die zwei neuen Oval Tracks aus dem Patch 216 :
> 
> Project CARS - Build 216 | Racer L4-RS @ Henrico
> 
> Project CARS - Build 216 | BAC Mono @ Memphis




ladet noch immer runter bei mir.... 
bin schon gespannt ob sich mit dem FFB was getan hat!
neue Strecken... juhuu!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 18.05.2012 um 22:10 ----------

punkto Lenkung hat sich leider nicht viel getan...... 
und noch immer das Problem das man die Beenden, Wiederholung, Nochmal - Buttons nicht richtig klicken kann weils manchmal flimmern..... 

ich glaub heute hab ich mir zu viel erwartet.....
hach


----------



## Tim_i5 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch ein schönes Video aus dem Build 211:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaQKVNmVFW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was das FFB angeht find ich, sollte sich noch was tun. Ich fand das FFB in den älteren Build irgendwie "griefiger" wie Modmaster schon sagte.

Gruß


----------



## acti0n (19. Mai 2012)

Ihr wisst schon dass man jetzt das FFB komplett so anpassen kann wie man will? Mit der XML-Datei?

Und das geht sogar pro Auto wenn man möchte


----------



## nasenmann (19. Mai 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass man jetzt das FFB komplett so anpassen kann wie man will? Mit der XML-Datei?
> 
> Und das geht sogar pro Auto wenn man möchte



muß man das jetzt selber anpassen?
das auto soll ja eigentlich von haus aus "eingestellt" sein denk ich mir...
ich kenn ja nicht alle in real.


----------



## acti0n (20. Mai 2012)

Du stellst damit ja nur ein, wie dein FFB sein soll, also z.b, dass du alle Bodenwellen und Curbs sehr deutlich spürst oder eher clean und wie stark du lenken musst usw... Das hat mit der Physik oder mit dem Fahrverhalten an sich nicht wirklich was zu tun. 

Des Weiteren haben die ab der Build 216 dieses neue FFB und nun kann man und soll den Entwicklern helfen, die optimalen FFB-Einstellungen zu finden. Da ist wohl klar, dass bei einigen Autos noch nicht alles so optimal laufen kann. Und ein paar Fahrzeuge ziehen beim Bremsen nach Rechts, das ist aber zum Glück nur ein Bug 

Wie auch immer ich finde das ganze sehr gut, denn so merkt man wenigstens dass das Spiel wirklich noch in der Entwicklung steckt - da kann nicht immer alles schon perfekt sein.

Ich wette in ein paar Wochen haben wir ein extrem geiles Force Feedback!


----------



## Sunbird (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich hab mich grad schnell mal hier angemeldet weil ich ein paar Fragen habe:
- Wie genau verhält sich das mit den exclusive cars und Tracks. Bekommt man die dann in der Vollversion oder wie? 
- Wird es eine andere Möglichkeit geben an diese zu kommen in der Vollversion, z.B. durch kleine DLCs?
- Oder beziehen die sich auf die Beta Releases? 

Ansonsten würde mir der Junior eigentlich zum testen ausreichen. Wenn ich dann nicht später irgendwas verpasse.

Würde mich freuen falls da jemand genaueres weiß.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2012)

> - Wie genau verhält sich das mit den exclusive cars und Tracks. Bekommt man die dann in der Vollversion oder wie?


Jap


> - Wird es eine andere Möglichkeit geben an diese zu kommen in der Vollversion, z.B. durch kleine DLCs?


Nicht unbedingt, manche kommen als DLC, andere bleiben exklusiv.


> - Oder beziehen die sich auf die Beta Releases?


Eventuell... Auf alle Fälle in der Vollversion


----------



## Sunbird (21. Mai 2012)

Ok, Danke! Ich hab mir mal die 10€ Version geholt. Aufstocken geht ja immer noch. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch irgendwo runterladen  (Surf Stick)


----------



## acti0n (21. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht. Diese Einschränkungen gibt es nur bis es die Vollversion gibt.


----------



## MatMade142 (21. Mai 2012)

Sunbird schrieb:


> Ok, Danke! Ich hab mir mal die 10€ Version geholt. Aufstocken geht ja immer noch. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch irgendwo runterladen  (Surf Stick)


Mit der BitTorent version geht das auch mit nem Inet Stik ganz gut, braucht nur ein paar Tage. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## rolli (21. Mai 2012)

Wie lang man noch Mitglied werden kann, haben die Jungs auch noch nicht rausgelassen, oder?

Ich versuch momentan, meinen Vater auch dazu zu bewegen.

Ginge es eigentlich, wenn das Geld dann von meinem Paypal-Konto kommt? Mein Vater hat nämlich keins.
Oder gibts da Probleme, wenn zwei Mitglieder das gleiche Paypal-Konto angeben?


----------



## acti0n (21. Mai 2012)

Glaube nicht aber frag lieber vorher nochmal nach


----------



## rouki999 (22. Mai 2012)

Für alle Freunde des Unerwarteten es gibt nen neuen Patch die Version 217.

Normalerweise sollte ja erst am Freitag wieder in Update zur Verfügung stehen. 
Ach zum Glück hab ich meine 32 Mbit Leitung ... damit ist auch so in Patch in nichtmal 2 min runtergeladen und installiert


----------



## Sunbird (22. Mai 2012)

So, hab es heute morgen mal runtergeladen (Uni). Problem mit dem Surf Stick ist ja nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern das ich nur 7,5Gb verbrauchen darf im Monat. 

Erst dachte ich: Das sieht aber irgendwie ******* aus  
Bis ich unter Visuals Hdr auf off gestellt habe. Liegt das nur an meinem persönlichem Geschmack? Mit Hdr finde ich ist alles so unruhig am flimmern.

Was habe ihr so für Grafikeinstellungen? Welches AA?


----------



## acti0n (22. Mai 2012)

DX11 und hier meine graphicsconfigdx11.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<Reflection>
    <class name="BRTTIRefCount" base="root class" />
    <class name="BPersistent" base="BRTTIRefCount">
        <prop name="Name" type="String" />
    </class>
    <class name="GraphicConfigData" base="BPersistent">
        <prop name="Mode" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Vsync" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="AntiAlias" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="FXAA" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="SMAA" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Windowed" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Brightness" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="EnvmapDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
    </class>
    <data class="GraphicConfigData" id="0xD6BB60">
        <prop name="Name" data="" />
        <prop name="Mode" adapter="0" width="1920" height="1080" refresh_num="60" refresh_dem="1" />
        <prop name="Vsync" vsync="0" />
        <prop name="AntiAlias" antialias="6" />
        <prop name="FXAA" fxaa="0" />
        <prop name="SMAA" smaa="0" />
        <prop name="Windowed" windowed="0" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" texturefilter="5" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" textureresolution="2" />
        <prop name="Brightness" brightness="10" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" cardetaillevel="3" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" trackdetaillevel="2" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" shadowdetaillevel="4" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" motionblurLevel="3" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" effectsdetaillevel="2" />
        <prop name="EnvmapDetailLevel" envmapdetaillevel="4" />
    </data>
</Reflection>
```


----------



## rolli (22. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Paypal hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht im WMD-Forum.

Der Hintergedanke ist bei dem Paypal-Account, dass derselbe auch zum Ausbezahlen des Gewinns genutzt wird, wenn es denn mal soweit kommt.

Also sollte jeder User besser seinen eigenen Account haben.
Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass man voraussichtlich zum Ausbezahlen des Gewinns später noch eine Bankverbindung als Alternative angeben kann.

Ist also eine etwas komplizierte Sache, das Ganze...

Ich finde es aber verständlich, dass man hier auf Paypal setzt. Man stelle sich die Überweisungsgebühren vor, die da anfallen, wenn man in die ganze Welt Geld überweist.
Da ist Paypal am Ende wohl doch günstiger für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Modmaster (24. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video auf Jin Ding mit meinem neuen Lenkrad 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtvGrQh09YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (26. Mai 2012)

Patch 221 ist draußen  Hier mal ein paar neue Videos. Fahren mit meinen neuen Fanatec Wheel 

Project CARS - Build 221 | Palmer Jaguar @ Delaware Oval 

Project CARS - Build 221 | Leonus F86 Pirault Turbo @ Besos GP

Project CARS - Build 221 | Gumpert Apollo @ Derby GP

Project CARS - Build 221 | Pagani Zonda R @ Harrison Pike Raceway


----------



## nasenmann (27. Mai 2012)

ein Autodrom-Rennen.......

Project Cars Build 221 preAlpha - Ariel Atom 500 V8 @ Florence - YouTube


gruß


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2012)

An der KI muss wohl noch _ein wenig_ gefeilt werden. Was die sich da in der ersten Runde für 'nen Stiefel zusammenfahren... 
Ok, bei 30 KI-Gegnern dürfte das recht komplex sein, ist mir aber schon bei früheren Videos mit deutlich weniger Fahrzeugen aufgefallen.

Trotzdem, ich freu mich schon auf's Endprodukt! 
Neues Futter für mein Namco neGcon.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

> An der KI muss wohl noch ein wenig gefeilt werden. Was die sich da in der ersten Runde für 'nen Stiefel zusammenfahren...


Ich find das so gut. Ich hasse KI die immer perfekt fährt und immer auf der Ideallinie schön hintereinander. Das ist unglaublich langweilig. Ich finde es toll wenn die auch mal Fehler macht oder sie auch mal anders fahren als stur auf der Ideallinie. 
Bei GT5 nervt das z.B. extrem


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Also mich nervt, schon beim anschauen der Videos, das lästige Motor-heulen, zum Bleistift beim Pagani. Wie bei Shift 1/2. Dass muss doch nicht sein, zudem das (Turbo)Gejaule bei _allen_ Fahrzeugen, welche es implementiert bekommen haben, immer gleich klingt.  Könnt ihr dies bitte SlightlyMad 'stecken', danke!


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Mai 2012)

Habs mir auch erstmal zugelegt (25€). Aber bei dein Einstellungen muß noch was passieren. Z.B. nimmt er bei meinem G25 den 900 Grad Radius. Ich spiele aber mit 180 Grad. Das nervt total. Ansonsten Hut ab. Tolle Physik. Nur bekomme ich kein Vorschaubild bei der Fahrzeugwahl.


----------



## acti0n (28. Mai 2012)

Am besten ist es 900 Grad einzustellen und im Spiel auch mit 900 zu kalibrieren und dann per Setup die Steering-Ratio deinen Wünschen anzupassen.


----------



## rolli (28. Mai 2012)

@steffen0278
Die Vorschau ist noch nicht eingebaut.

Die Benutzeroberfläche ist eigentlich nur ein Platzhalter. Da wird sich noch viel tun.
Nur haben eben derzeit andere Dinge Vorrang.


----------



## kingkoolkris (29. Mai 2012)

Hat einer nen plan wie das mit Straßen-Sportwagen aussehen wird? So BMW M3, Corvette ZR-1, etc.? 
Diese ganzen Rennserienwagen interessieren mich eigentlich relativ wenig.


----------



## acti0n (29. Mai 2012)

Es kommt bald der 2012 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X FQ-400

Weitere Fahrzeuge müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Mai 2012)

...und (fast) alle Fahrzeuge klingen irgendwie gleich - heeeuuul...  Siehe mein Post #334. Von der Sache her ist Project CARS interessant, aber nicht mit _der_ Sounduntermalung! SlighltyMad _muss_ sich einfach mehr von Shift 1/2 emanzipieren.


----------



## acti0n (29. Mai 2012)

Hab doch einfach mal ein wenig Geduld. Der Audio-Fritze war am Wochenende z.B Soundaufnahmen vom Pagani am machen.

http://forum.wmdportal.com/showthread.php?6573-Some-pics-and-sound-clips-from-the-Pagani-trip


----------



## Robonator (29. Mai 2012)

> ...und (fast) alle Fahrzeuge klingen irgendwie gleich - heeeuuul...  Siehe mein Post #334. Von der Sache her ist Project CARS interessant, aber nicht mit der Sounduntermalung! SlighltyMad muss sich einfach mehr von Shift 1/2 emanzipieren.



Mein Gott das Spiel ist in der *pre Alpha* da darfst du kein vollständiges Spiel erwarten! Es ist noch in der Entwicklung! Ist doch klar das sie wohl kaum zu jedem Fahrzeug unterschiedliche Sounds fertig haben und alles wunderbar perfekt ist. Viele Sounds werden nur Platzhalter sein!


----------



## rolli (29. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die neuen Sounds.
Der Herr Baysted versteht auf jeden Fall was davon.


----------



## nasenmann (29. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon.... 
Beim letzten Patch hat sich auch einiges mit der Lenkung getan finde ich....
Zwar gibts noch immer genug Bugs, aber ist ja noch schwer in Entwicklung.......

gruß


----------



## TSchaK (29. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich im Spiel finde welche Version ich eigentlich gerade installiert habe?
Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich die Version die ich jetzt downloaden kann schon hab oder es noch die selbe ist.


----------



## nasenmann (29. Mai 2012)

Beim Startmenü Bildschirm steht links oben unter dem kleinen Project Cars-Logo 
SMSARI.20120524.*0221*.BLDW000

gruß


----------



## TSchaK (29. Mai 2012)

Bei mir steht da nix...


----------



## nasenmann (29. Mai 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da nix...


 
bei mir schaut es so aus:



schon mal versucht den Patch 221 einzuspielen?
bzw. ist deine "Hauptdatei" Version 207?


----------



## acti0n (29. Mai 2012)

Freitag gibt es eine neue Full-Build. Sonst warte doch bis dahin.


----------



## nasenmann (29. Mai 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Es kommt bald der 2012 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X FQ-400
> 
> Weitere Fahrzeuge müssen wir abwarten.



Wann bald?
Wann?

Jetzt?

ist er schon da?


*Freu mich schon*


----------



## acti0n (29. Mai 2012)

Die haben jetzt nur den Innenbereich gemacht, außen können die noch nicht da die auf Fotos oder sowas warten.

Also noch ein paar Wochen schätze ich.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Mai 2012)

hallo ich wollte einmal fragen, wie viel Leistung Project Cars derzeit frisst.
Und welche Hardware derzeitig für Ultra Settings (bei FullHD) benötigt wird.
Zudem würde es mich interessieren wie sehr das Spiel GPU/CPU limitiert ist.
(ich hoffe, dass ich nicht schon der tausendste bin der frägt  )


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mein Gott das Spiel ist in der *pre Alpha* da darfst du kein vollständiges Spiel erwarten! ... Viele Sounds werden nur Platzhalter sein!


 Ob uns der (liebe) Gott helfen wird, ist fraglich.  Gewiss, viele Sounds _sollten_ sogenannte 'Platzhalter' sein. Ich werde bei den aktuellen Sounds nur allzu gruselig an Shift 1/2 erinnert.  Übrigens: Mit aufmerksamen lesen dieses Threads ist man über die jeweilige aktuelle Version von CARS immer auf dem Laufenden.  Der wünschenswerten Vielfalt an realitätsorientierten Rennspielen und Rennsimulationen hoffe ich auf ein _großartiges_ CARS, in jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## Modmaster (30. Mai 2012)

3 Runden auf Monza  Mit meinem neuen Fanatec macht das richtig gleich viel mehr Spaß. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFcs006TcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (31. Mai 2012)

Eleven different Fords to be available in Project CARS

London, May 30, 2012: Slightly Mad Studios are proud to announce they have signed a licensing agreement with the Ford Motor Company that will allow eleven iconic Fords to be included in the company’s WMD-powered Project CARS title.

Project CARS players will get to choose from eleven famous Ford models within Project CARS, ranging from powerful muscle cars and iconic sports car racing machinery to modern street & racing cars.

*1966 Mustang 2+2 fastback (foundation trade dress for 1966 Shelby GT350)*

The 2+2 Fastback was one of the first Mustangs that helped build the iconic name Ford’s range of Mustang models has today.

Powered by a Ford 289 K-Code V8 engine putting out 274hp, the car was also the base for Carrol Shelby’s GT350 model.

*1967 Ford MK IV*

Better known as the GT40, the MK IV was the fourth evolution of Ford’s legendary sports car racing challenger. Powered by a seven-liter V8 engine, the car went on to win both the 1967 Sebring 12 Hours & Le Mans 24 Hours in the hands of Bruce McLaren, Mario Andretti, Dan Gurney & AJ Foyt.

*1972 Escort RS1600*

The RS1600 was the sport version of Ford’s Escort Mark 1 that was build from 1968 through 1974. Powered by a 16-valve Cosworth BDA engine, the car featured a sport suspension and strengthened bodyshells that made the RS 1600 a long-time favorite for amateur racing & rally drivers. 

*1980 Capri (Group 5 – Team Zakspeed)*

Built by Team Zakspeed, the Group 5 version of the Ford Capri was one of the most extreme Ford race cars ever built. Powered by a twin turbo-charged 1.4 liter Cosworth BDA engine, the car predominantly raced in the Deutsche Rennsport Meisterschaft, being driven by legends such as Klaus Ludwig & Hans Heyer.

*1988 Sierra RS500 Cosworth (Group A)*

Designed to the FIA Group A regulations for touring cars, the Sierra RS500 Cosworth successfully competed in the 1987 World Touring Car Championship where it narrowly missed out on winning the title. The car also proved to be very successful in national series such as the DTM where it clinched the title in 1988.

*1997 Mustang Cobra (SCCA Trans-Am)*

The Ford Mustang Cobra has made the Trans-Am history book as the series’ most successful race car of all time. The car completely dominated the 1997 season, winning all 13 poles & races.

Built by Roush Racing, the Cobra weighed 1400 kilograms, using a pushrod V8 engine & five-speed gearbox.

*2012 Fusion NASCAR Stock Car*

The Fusion is Ford’s weapon of choice for NASCAR Sprint Cup, helping the Ford Motor Company to two runner-up titles in America’s most popular form of motorsport in 2008 & 2012.

The Fusion stock car weighs 1700 kilograms and is powered by a mighty V8 engine built by Roush Yates, putting out more than 850hp. The car is being driven by famous NASCAR superstars such as Carl Edwards, Matt Kenseth & Gregg Biffle.

*2012 Focus ST*

The 2012 ST is the all-new top range model of Ford’s Focus model range. Powered by a 2.0-liter twin-cam 16-valve EcoBoost four cylinder engine that provides 247hp, the Focus sprints from 0-60 in just 6.5 seconds.

To go along with the impressive performance, the car is equipped with plenty of sport features such as aluminum pedals, Recaro sport seats as well as Ford’s Sport-Steering system.

*2012 Focus ST (BTCC)*

The Focus also has a presence in the British Touring Car Championship as Redstone Racing campaigns the Ford Focus ST touring car built to the Super 2000 regulations.

The car showed lots of promise in the early parts of the 2012 season as Mat Jackson was able to clinch two race wins at Donington Park & Thruxton.

*2013 Falcon FG (Australian V8 Supercar Car of the Future)*

Ford is one of two manufacturers involved in the hugely popular Australian V8 Supercar series. For 2013, the series will be switching to a new platform of cars, designed to be more cost effective and to offer better safety features.

The Falcon FG will be Ford’s challenger starting with the 2013 season as the company will try to add to their five manufacturer titles clinched in Down Under since 2003.

*2013 Ford Shelby GT500*

Bearing the name of the late Carroll Shelby, the GT500 is the most powerful factory-made Ford Mustang ever built.

Powered by a supercharged 5.8 liter V8 engine putting out 650hp , the GT500 exceeds a top speed of over 310kph. The raw power is controlled by the finest technology as the car is equipped with Brembo brakes and Bilstein suspension.


The Fords will be available to drive in Project CARS later this year. WMD members will be able to take a virtual test drive once first versions of the cars have been completed by using the regular development builds of Project CARS. To shorten the waiting time, WMD members get to follow every aspect of the car development process on the WMD forums, from the first steps to the finished car out on track.[/QUOTE]

Quelle: Slightly Mad Studios Announce Ford Licensing Agreement

*1966 Mustang 2+2 fastback*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edSK6_fp6ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*1967 Ford MK IV*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFBLNVY5L-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*1972 Escort RS1600*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iXSx-KC5iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*1980 Capri (Group 5 – Team Zakspeed)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1988 Sierra RS500 Cosworth (Group A)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elnNJ9zzpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*1997 Mustang Cobra (SCCA Trans-Am)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2012 Fusion NASCAR Stock Car*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0imk8N2Q0I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2012 Focus ST*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMk-KyKN64w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2012 Focus ST (BTCC)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BC8_-XAZyy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2013 Falcon FG (Australian V8 Supercar Car of the Future)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtmzlXMlJUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2013 Ford Shelby GT500*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRuE38Bl5Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nasenmann (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fächel mir mit der hand grad ganz hysterisch luft ins gesicht.......
Juhuuuu....juhuuuu und nochmals juhuuu


----------



## Modmaster (31. Mai 2012)

Jawoll


----------



## TSchaK (1. Juni 2012)

GEIL! 
Aber es gibt kein anderes Auto welches in der Klasse vom EVO ist falls der kommt oder?


----------



## Simply (1. Juni 2012)

Grüße,

bin am überlegen mir ein gutes Rennspiel zu holen und habe CARS entdeckt. Macht einen soliden Eindruck aber bevor ich Geld bezahle, interessieren mich ein paar Sachen.

Kann man das Game bereits jetzt im Multiplayer spielen? 

Welches Packet sollte man kaufen? reicht das einfache für 10 Euro oder doch lieber mehr ausgeben?


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

> Kann man das Game bereits jetzt im Multiplayer spielen?


Das wird man ganz sicher 


> Welches Packet sollte man kaufen? reicht das einfache für 10 Euro oder doch lieber mehr ausgeben?


Das musst du für dich selber entscheiden. Schau sie dir an und guck dann was du davon gebrauchen könntest. Ab 50€ bekommste die Vollversion gratis.


----------



## Simply (1. Juni 2012)

scheint ne dumme Frage gewesen zu sein na dann werde ich mir das mal näher anschauen.


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juni 2012)

Simply schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Kann man das Game bereits jetzt im Multiplayer spielen?





Robonator schrieb:


> Das wird man ganz sicher




aber jetzt noch nicht...


bin schon auf die neue Version 226 gespannt.... lädt noch immer herunter.....


----------



## TSchaK (1. Juni 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> bin schon auf die neue Version 226 gespannt.... lädt noch immer herunter.....


 Ich hab gigantische 80KB/s
Werde ich noch ungefähr 11 Stunden warten können


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juni 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Ich hab gigantische 80KB/s
> Werde ich noch ungefähr 11 Stunden warten können



bei mir dauerts auch noch paar Stunden..... hach...
dürften einige herunterladen grad.....


----------



## TSchaK (1. Juni 2012)

Dann tu mir den Gefallen und höre auf damit es bei mir schneller geht 

Ich hab gesehen das du auch Videos hochgeladen hast.
Mit welchem Programm nimmst du die auf?
Ich hab GameCam Probiert aber funktioniert vorn und hinten nicht...


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juni 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Dann tu mir den Gefallen und höre auf damit es bei mir schneller geht
> 
> Ich hab gesehen das du auch Videos hochgeladen hast.
> Mit welchem Programm nimmst du die auf?
> Ich hab GameCam Probiert aber funktioniert vorn und hinten nicht...



ok, hab auch noch überall den Strom abgedreht damit dein Rechner bischen extra Saft hat!


Videos nehm ich mit Fraps auf, geht ganz gut und einfach.


P.S: mein Download rennt jetzt mit 6000000gb/s 
nein eh nicht


----------



## TSchaK (1. Juni 2012)

Danke!

Wollte aber eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben und in der Gratisversion geht das nur 30s oder?

ich bin mittlerweile bei 50 KB/s...kannst also den Strom wieder andrehen. Bringt nix


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juni 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wollte aber eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben und in der Gratisversion geht das nur 30s oder?
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile bei 50 KB/s...kannst also den Strom wieder andrehen. Bringt nix


 
ja,in der Gratisversion gehen nur 30 sec.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Wars nicht so das er in der Gratisversion alle 30 Sekunden nen neuen Clip anlegt?
Wenn ja dann isses ja keine große Sache, einfach alle wieder zusammenfügen


----------



## Modmaster (2. Juni 2012)

Der neue Caterham im Videos ! Ist schon ein zickiges Autos 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9TYrJyV6M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer nimmt denn an diesen Thrustmaster Event Teil ? Und was für eine Zeit fahrt ihr da ?


----------



## acti0n (2. Juni 2012)

Physics, Motec und Sounds sind aber noch Platzhalter...


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juni 2012)

Manchmal geht mir die KI ziemlich auf den Keks.....
wenn der Hintermann einfach drauffährt das es mich seitlich rauswirft..... und nicht nur 1x....
ja ich weiß, preAlpha....
ärgert mich trotzdem wenn ich für mich einmal nicht so schlecht fahre...


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> Manchmal geht mir die KI ziemlich auf den Keks.....
> wenn der Hintermann einfach drauffährt das es mich seitlich rauswirft..... und nicht nur 1x....
> ja ich weiß, preAlpha....
> ärgert mich trotzdem wenn ich für mich einmal nicht so schlecht fahre...


 
Immerhin besser als eine KI die Stur die Ideallinie entlang fährt und nie Fehler macht oder?


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als eine KI die Stur die Ideallinie entlang fährt und nie Fehler macht oder?



das ist schon richtig, aber irgendwie fahrens doch auch stur wenns dir einfach hinten rein brettern.....


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig, aber irgendwie fahrens doch auch stur wenns dir einfach hinten rein brettern.....


 
Jap, an den Ausweichmanövern müssen die dann wohl noch arbeiten. Könnte es möglicherweise sein das die KI dich noch gar nicht so wirklich wahrnimmt?


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap, an den Ausweichmanövern müssen die dann wohl noch arbeiten. Könnte es möglicherweise sein das die KI dich noch gar nicht so wirklich wahrnimmt?



mal schaun ob ich zur Sicherheit meine Runden mit Warnblinker drehen kann....


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> mal schaun ob ich zur Sicherheit meine Runden mit Warnblinker drehen kann....


 
Hmmm als Safety Car über die Strecke brettern dat wäre doch mal was. 
Was ich mir mal wünschen würde, wäre ein Spiel das auch mal auf Unfälle etc reagiert. Du baust z.B. nen Unfall und je nachdem wie stark du beschädigt bist, ist das Game für dich gelaufen und deine Karre muss geborgen werden (Oder einfach ein Menü mit nem "Restart" Button ) Oder das dir bei Beschädigungen halt auch angesagt wird das du in die Box kommen sollst für nen neuen und so... Sowas sieht man wenn überhaupt nur verdammt selten.  
Wird Zeit für meinen Account bei PCars


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmmm als Safety Car über die Strecke brettern dat wäre doch mal was.
> Was ich mir mal wünschen würde, wäre ein Spiel das auch mal auf Unfälle etc reagiert. Du baust z.B. nen Unfall und je nachdem wie stark du beschädigt bist, ist das Game für dich gelaufen und deine Karre muss geborgen werden (Oder einfach ein Menü mit nem "Restart" Button ) Oder das dir bei Beschädigungen halt auch angesagt wird das du in die Box kommen sollst für nen neuen und so... Sowas sieht man wenn überhaupt nur verdammt selten.
> Wird Zeit für meinen Account bei PCars


 
ich bin qwasi eh das safety car.... immer an 1. Stelle....
nein eh nicht.....

mit Boxenstops das wäre wahrscheindlich ziemlich kompliziert denke ich.... und erst so ab 50 Runden machbar...


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> ich bin qwasi eh das safety car.... immer an 1. Stelle....
> nein eh nicht.....
> 
> mit Boxenstops das wäre wahrscheindlich ziemlich kompliziert denke ich.... und erst so ab 50 Runden machbar...


 
Langstreckenrennen? So wie bei GT5 allerdings nutzten mir die Reifen bei GT5 dann doch ein bischen ZU schnell ab


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juni 2012)

Das man die zeit in der box dann wieder aufholen kann....
 GT5 hab ich selber leider nie gespielt.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Juni 2012)

GTR2 simuliert Boxenfunk. Da kannste dich über eventuelle Schäden informieren. Dort sagt er auch, das es dir überlassen ist, zur Box zu kommen. Nach nem schwereren Unfall kommt der Funkspruch dann automatisch.
Langstreckenevents funktionieren zur Zeit nur mit rFactor (Fahrerwechseloption). Da kannst du dir dann auch nach etlichen Trainingsrunden die richtige Reifenmischung aussuchen (23./24.06. 24h de la Sarth auf simrace.tv).


----------



## Modmaster (4. Juni 2012)

Das Thrustmaster Event gebe ich auf. Die Zeiten purzeln ja von Stunde zu Stunde immer weiter. Und vom Setup verstehe ich sowieso nur Bahnhof.  Außerdem hab ich ja erst mein Fanatec gekauft. 

Hier mal 2 neue Videos von mir :

Project CARS - Build 226 | Asano X4 @ Harrison Pike Raceway ( Night ) 

Project CARS - Build 226 | Caterham SP/300.R @ Bathurst ( Hazy )


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (5. Juni 2012)

Hab mir dieses Geile Game Heute gekauft ^^

bis jetzt sinds die 45 Flocken wert


----------



## Penske1 (5. Juni 2012)

Die Kalibrierung des Lenkrades macht mich irre! Ich hatte es mal halbwegs hinbekommen, aber nach dem letzten Update war das alles wieder weg.
Wenn ich das Lenkrad kalibriere drehe ich es im ersten Schritt auf 260°, bzw. 130° für die Umdrehung in eine Richtung. Beim 2. Schritt dreh ich es 90°, oder is das nicht richtig? Ich versteh leider nicht ganz was das Spiel da genau von mir verlangt.
An fahren ist so jedenfalls nicht zu denken weil bei der geringsten Bewegung die Lenkung im Auto voll einschlägt.


----------



## acti0n (5. Juni 2012)

Zuerst das Lenkrad in EINE Richtung soweit es geht drehen. Bestätigen, zurück in Mittelstellung drehen.

Danach das Lenkrad 90 Grad zu einer Seite drehen, so FESTHALTEN und dann auf weiter klicken.

Beim Logitech G25/G27/Fanatec wird dir dann 900 Grad angezeigt. Beim Momo z.B weniger.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2012)

Hy,
ich hab hier nen X3 445 mit 3,1Ghz und ne HD6850.
Kann ich da mit einem annehmbaren Frameverlauf rechnen?


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (5. Juni 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hy,
> ich hab hier nen X3 445 mit 3,1Ghz und ne HD6850.
> Kann ich da mit einem annehmbaren Frameverlauf rechnen?



Auf Mittel (1600x1050) sollte es gehen ohne DX 11 und DoF


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nen 22", 1680x1050 passt also schonmal.


> ohne DX 11 und DoF


Und wie siehts dann aus?


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

Entschuldigung, wenn ich mir jetzt nich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, aber funktioniert Manuelles Schalten mit Kupplung?
Wird es viele Mods geben?


----------



## Penske1 (5. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Zuerst das Lenkrad in EINE Richtung soweit es geht drehen. Bestätigen, zurück in Mittelstellung drehen.
> 
> Danach das Lenkrad 90 Grad zu einer Seite drehen, so FESTHALTEN und dann auf weiter klicken.
> 
> Beim Logitech G25/G27/Fanatec wird dir dann 900 Grad angezeigt. Beim Momo z.B weniger.


 
Da hätte ich dann 900°? Das is zu viel. Ich hab immer 260°, sonst leier ich mich ja tot 
So hatte ich es eigentlich auch gemacht. Aber beim 1. Punkt nicht bis zum Anschlag sondern bis eben zu den 260°.
Wie ist es denn mit den Gamecontrollereinstellungen? Soll da zugelassen werden dass das Spiel die Einstellungen ändern darf oder nicht?


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (5. Juni 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 22", 1680x1050 passt also schonmal.
> 
> Und wie siehts dann aus?


 
der Unterschied von DX11 zu DX9 is da ganz klar. Erkennbar wenn man ins Detail geht und während der Fahrt anhält und sich umschaut^^


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2012)

Ist eh nicht mein Ding.
Wenn ich fahr dann fahr ich.
Muß halt nur erkennen wo die Straße ist.


----------



## rolli (5. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn ich mir jetzt nich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, aber funktioniert Manuelles Schalten mit Kupplung?
> Wird es viele Mods geben?


 
Aber sicher geht das manuelle Schalten mit Kupplung.

Über Mods ist mir derzeit nix bekannt.
Ist auch noch zu früh, um das abschätzen zu können, denk ich mal.


----------



## nasenmann (6. Juni 2012)

Wieder ein paar Runden mit dem Stockcar:

Project Cars Build 226 preAlpha - Stockcar @ Harrison Pike Raceway - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## acti0n (6. Juni 2012)

Penske1 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich dann 900°? Das is zu viel. Ich hab immer 260°, sonst leier ich mich ja tot
> So hatte ich es eigentlich auch gemacht. Aber beim 1. Punkt nicht bis zum Anschlag sondern bis eben zu den 260°.
> Wie ist es denn mit den Gamecontrollereinstellungen? Soll da zugelassen werden dass das Spiel die Einstellungen ändern darf oder nicht?



Der haken muss rein und mach es mit 900 Grad!

Den Lenkwinkel stellst du dann im Setup des Autos ein wie du es haben willst.


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (6. Juni 2012)

Hi, wie kann man auf die freie kamera wechseln? Habt ihr auch manchmal beim fahren Texturenfehler unter DX11?


----------



## Penske1 (6. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Der haken muss rein und mach es mit 900 Grad!
> 
> Den Lenkwinkel stellst du dann im Setup des Autos ein wie du es haben willst.


 
Sauberle, so gehts  Dank dir!


Ich hab in einem der vielen pCars-Videos ein extra Feld mit Angaben zu Reifentemperatur gesehen. Denk mal das da auch Verschleiß und Temperatur der Bremsen und evtl. der Dämpfer mit drinnen ist. In der Art kenn ich es auch aus GTR2. Wie bekommt man das ins Spiel?


----------



## rolli (6. Juni 2012)

Ich schätze, ihr werdet fündig, wenn ihr mal diese Seite anschaut (einloggen nicht vergessen):
WMD Forum

Alle Hotkeys, die hier nicht stehen, könnt ihr im Optionsmenü finden und natürlich selbst nach Belieben belegen.


----------



## Modmaster (8. Juni 2012)

Neuer Patch 229 ist online. Konnte ihn nur 10 Minuten testen, da mir kurz vor Videoaufnahme mein Fanatec Lenkrad mit dem Fehler "888" abgekackt ist  

Hab das Lenkrad "leider" erst 3 Wochen in meinen Besitz.Eigentlich hatte ich bei so einem Qualitätsprodukt mit einer längeren Lebensdauert gerechnet. RAM Formular ist ausgefüllt. Mal schauen was Fanatec sagt.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2012)

Naja Pech kannste natürlich immer mal haben. Egal bei welchen Produkten


----------



## Modmaster (8. Juni 2012)

Hatte es jetzt mal 15 Minuten vom Strom getrennt und wieder angesteckt. Läuft wieder normal aber mal schauen wie lange.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> ...Fanatec Lenkrad mit dem Fehler "888" abgekackt ist  ... Mal schauen was Fanatec sagt.


 Entweder das Lenkrad als Ganzes wird getauscht, oder die Platine. Hat bei mir auch für Abhilfe eines ominösen Elektronikfehlers gebracht. Seit dem läuft's & dreht's einwandfrei.


----------



## Modmaster (9. Juni 2012)

Hatte gestern nochmal für ein paar Minuten gespielt und den Fehler wieder gehabt. Zum GLück habe ich mein Gamepad noch 

Konnte gerade so noch 2 neue Videos aus dem neuen Patch aufnehmen.

Project CARS - Build 229 | Caterham SP/300.R @ Concord Circuit

Project CARS - Build 229 | Racer L4-RS @ Derby GP


----------



## rolli (9. Juni 2012)

Hm, ich bin am überlegen, ob ich auf Senior aufstocken soll.

Was mich stört, dass man über die "exklusiven" Strecken noch nichts bekannt gegeben hat.
Am Ende bin ich dann enttäuscht, dass für mich nix interessantes dabei rausspringt.

Es gab ja auch schonmal den Gedanken, diese Strecken per kostenpflichtigem DLC nachträglich für alle anzubieten. Ich kann mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, dass der Bau von Strecken nur für eine exklusive Benutzergruppe wirtschaftlich ist.

Wer kann mir denn da einen Rat geben?


----------



## acti0n (9. Juni 2012)

Ist doch nur für die Entwicklungszeit...

Und ich denke es hilft SMS wirklich sehr wenn mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt ein besseres Spiel zu machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und ich denke es hilft SMS wirklich sehr wenn mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt ein besseres Spiel zu machen.


 Zweckoptimismus?


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (9. Juni 2012)

Gibt es Bei C.A.R.S in der Fertigen Version auch einen Modus mit verschiedenen Meisterschaften ala Gran Turismo 5 und Forza 3 und 4?


----------



## acti0n (9. Juni 2012)

Der Singleplayer wird so ähnlich wie der Fußballmanager und co werden...

Und verschiedene Klassen/Misterschaften wo man sich hochkämpfen kann usw


----------



## KaterTom (10. Juni 2012)

@rolli: Stell dir einfach die Frage, ob du für ein PC-Spiel -auch für ein gutes- wirklich 100€ ausgeben willst. Wo soll denn im Spiel der Mehrwert für die zusätzlichen 50€ sein? Und an die Gewinnbeteiligung glaube ich nicht so wirklich. Eine Mitgliedschaft ab Senior aufwärts ist nur für die Leute sinnvoll, bei denen es auf 100 oder mehr Euronen nicht ankommt und die die Entwickler gerne unterstützen möchten.


----------



## acti0n (10. Juni 2012)

Wie ich sagte mehr Geld hilft SMS. Wer es als Investition sieht, der muss aber sehr Risikobereit sein. Eher verrückt.

Klar es kann einschlagen wie CSS oder COD oder aber ein Flop wie rFactor werden und man sieht nichts von dem Geld. (Ich rede nur von den Verkaufszahlen, COD finde ich ganz sicher NICHT gut)


----------



## Modmaster (10. Juni 2012)

Fährt hier auch jemand mit dem GT3 RS V2 Wheel von Fanatec ? Ich hab seit dem neuen 229 Build keine Ganganzeige mehr auf meinen kleinen Display. Hab auch nochmal den Build 226 installiert und auch dort keine Ganganzeige mehr. Liegt das an den Build oder kann das durchaus an den "888 Fehler" von meinen Lenkrad liegen ?

1 neues Videos von mir :

Project CARS - Build 229 | Asano X4 @ Wisconsin Raceway


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Fährt hier auch jemand mit dem GT3 RS V2 Wheel von Fanatec ?


 Yep, aber (noch) nicht Project CARS. Deine Videos sind immer klasse, weiter so!


----------



## rolli (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habs jetzt tatsächlich gemacht und noch nen Fuffi springen lassen.
Wenn schon Geld in den Sand setzen, dann wenigstens stilvoll.

Ist doch definitiv besser, als in Facebook-Aktien zu investieren. 

Aber ich bin optimistisch. Wenn PCGH immer schön Werbung macht wie bisher, kann nicht so viel schief gehen.


----------



## nasenmann (14. Juni 2012)

super leiwand!!:


von speedmaniacs kopiert (ich hoff die sind mir nicht böse):
*Project CARS mit historischen Rennwagen von Classic Team Lotus*

Slightly Mad Studios hat für Project CARS die Lizenzierung von insgesamt 10 Fahrzeugen des Classic Team Lotus bekannt gegeben. Damit werden Käufer der im nächsten Jahr erscheindenden Rennsimulation in Fahrzeuge aus einer längst vergangenen Motorsportära Platz nehmen und diverse Formel 1- und Indy 500-Fahrzeuge selbst erleben können mit denen Fahrer wie Jim Clark, Graham Hill, Jochen Rindt und Ayrton Senna Erfolge feierten. Alle von Slightly Mad Studios lizenzierten Wagen haben wir für euch nachstehend zusammengefasst.

*Classic Team Lotus-Fahrzeuge in Project CARS:*
1962 Lotus 25 (Formula One car)
1965 Lotus 40 (open-top sports car) 
1965 Lotus 38 (Indy 500 winner)
1967 Lotus 49 (Formula One car) 
1970 Lotus 49C (Formula One car)
1967 Lotus 51 (Formula Ford car)
1968 Lotus 56 (Indy Car)
1970 Lotus 72 (Formula One car)
1977 Lotus 78 (Formula One car)
1986 Lotus 98T (Formula One car


----------



## Modmaster (15. Juni 2012)

Neuer Patch 234 ist zum Download verfügbar. Neuerungen sind zb. eine frühe Version von Monaco und der Formula Rooki.

Hier mal zwei nicht so gute Runden auf den Circuit de Monaco : 

Project CARS - Build 234 | Racer V8-RS @ Azure Circuit


----------



## Danger23 (15. Juni 2012)

So hab mir jetzt auch mal um 45 Euro das Spiel gegönnt. Mal schauen wie es sich mit dme Logitech Momo Racing spielen lässt.


----------



## Modmaster (15. Juni 2012)

Schön das immer mehr Leute in dieses Spiel investieren. Finde ich klasse 

Ich finde den neuen Rookie Formula Wagen auch ganz ok. Macht ziemlich Spaß das Auto zu fahren.

Langsam sollte aber auch mal wieder ein oder zwei Kracher kommen  Der neue Pagani oder die Nordschleife 


Hier mal ein Video auf Watkins Glen mit dem Rookie Formula 

Project CARS - Build 234 | Formula Rookie @ Connecticut Hill GP


----------



## kaepernickus (15. Juni 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Grafik-Settings:

Ich habe 8x MSAA eingestellt, da es mWn die beste Qualität bietet, allerdings gibts neben FXAA auch noch "high" und noch irgendein "SMAA2x (oder so ähnlich)" und die Modi sind auch wild durcheinander aufgereiht (nicht vom schlechtesten zum besten Modus).
Kann mir jemand kurz bestätigen ob 8x MSAA die beste Option bzw. kurz sagen was die beste Option ist falls nicht?

Und nutzt ihr "FXAA Post" oder "SMAA Post", da ja jeweils nur eines der beiden genutzt werden kann?


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Juni 2012)

bin zwar ab und zu mal gefahren, aber ich hab ne Frage: wird eigendlich schon Reifenverschleiß simuliert? Wie siehts mit Bremsverschleiß aus. Verändert sich die Textur der Reifen, je länger man damit fährt?


----------



## Danger23 (16. Juni 2012)

So hab gestern schon einige Runden gedreht und bin total begeistert. Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach genial. Aber ein kleines Problem hab ich noch, wo kann man den Lenkeinschlag der Fahrzeuge einstellen. Mit einigen Fahrzeugen hab ich das Problem das ich bei ganz engen Kurven einfach nicht rum komme. Bei Rouen z.b. komm ich mit dem DTM Fahrzeug, dem Gumpert Apollo und keine Ahnung wie der dritte heißt einfach nicht um die scharfe Kurve. Da ist der Lenkeinschlag einfach zu gering. Mit dem Lotus Formel 1 Ding da ging es aber z.b. ohne Probleme. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## KaterTom (16. Juni 2012)

Car Setup -> global -> Miscellaneous -> *steering Ratio*. Für jedes Fahzeug separat einstellen.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Video mit dem Der Caterham SP/300.R auf Spa. Das Auto ist eines der schönsten im Spiel finde ich.

Project CARS - Build 234 | Caterham SP/300.R @ Belgian Forest Circuit


----------



## Danger23 (16. Juni 2012)

@KaterTom Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann komm ich endlich auch mal um Kurven richtig rum


----------



## I_ROC1984 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hier mal noch ein Video des Asano X4 Touring auf California Highway

Project CARS - Audi A4 Touring, California Highway, ultra details, maximized settings - YouTube

Lg I_ROC


----------



## Modmaster (18. Juni 2012)

I_ROC1984 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal noch ein Video des Asano X4 Touring auf California Highway
> 
> ...



"Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden. 
Das tut uns leid."


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> "Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden.
> Das tut uns leid."


 Dann klinkst Du Dich bei 'Deiner Tube' über'n Proxy 'rein.


----------



## I_ROC1984 (18. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> "Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden.
> Das tut uns leid."


 
Oh dann werde ich mal evtl noch ein andere Hintergrundmusik wählen, was aber schade ist da dieses zum einen einfach genial und zum anderen perfekt passend war...


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2012)

Seit Freitag steht der neue Patch 239 zum Download bereit. Anfangs hatte ein extremes flackern bei jeden Kameraansicht. Das Auto zuckte immer vor und zurück. Ich hab einfach mal den " -ticktest" Tag hinter der .exe angehangen und siehe da  Funktioniert wieder einwandfrei 

Hier mal ein paar neue Videos aus meinen Channel für euch. Der Formula Rooki ist richtig geil zu fahren.

Project CARS - Build 239 | 3 Laps around Badenring ( Hockenheimring )

Project CARS - Build 239 | Racer L4-RS @ Heusden ( Zolder )

Project CARS - Build 239 | Lotus 98T Renault Turbo @ Bologna ( Imola )


----------



## Timmynator (25. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mit dem Formula Rookie leider kaum was anfangen. Liegt mir einfach nicht. 

Aber es gibt einen neuen Community Trailer von JonZ: 

Join The Race – Stunning New Project CARS Video Trailer – WMD Portal


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

Hammergeiler Trailer.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Project CARS - Build 239 | Lotus 98T Renault Turbo @ Bologna ( Imola )


Hmm, wurde Imola umgebaut seit die Formel 1 da nicht mehr fährt?
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass direkt vor Start/Ziel 'ne ziemlich eklige Schikane war! 
Im Video wird ja nach den beiden letzten Links-Kurven (Rivazza) Vollgas gebrettert bis zur (nach der Senna-Tragödie '94) umgebauten Tamburello-Kurve.

-edit-

sehe gerade auf Wikipedia, dass diese Stelle tatsächlich nach Ende der Formel 1 dort umgebaut wurde und nun von Rivazza bis Tamburello Vollgas geht!


----------



## PcGuru (1. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum mein PCars nach ca. 3 rennen nicht mehr reagiert?


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn du den Patch 244 installiert hast, liegt es am neuen Patch. Einfach mal im WMD Forum bissl lesen und schon bist du schlauer  Wir sollten mal bis Montag warten, eventuell kommt ein neuer Patch. Ich fahre derzeit wieder mit dem 239er Patch.


----------



## PcGuru (1. Juli 2012)

Ok danke für die Antwort


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2012)

Gerne geschehen  Da es eine preAlpha ist, dürfen wir uns leider nicht so dolle aufregen. War auch schon am verzweifeln 

Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich meinen Kumpel einen groben Bauplan gegeben für einen Wheelstand. Der Originale Fanatec war mir einfach zu teuer. Als ich heute fertig war mit zocken, klingelte es an der Tür und das gute Stück stand nun da  Seht einfach mal selbst.

Wheelstand 1

Wheelstand 2

Wheelstand 3

Wheelstand 4

Wheelstand 5

Wheelstand 6

Wheelstand 7

Wheelstand 8

Wheelstand 9

PS : Kleiner Fehler ist uns leider unterlaufen. Die Stange behindert mich ein kleines bisschen bei der Betätigung des Bremspedals. Da ich sowieso immer ohne Kupplung fahre, werde ich mal versuchen das Bremspedal nach ganz links zu verlegen.


----------



## acti0n (1. Juli 2012)

Was hast du dafür bezahlt? 

Ich überlege mir auch irgendwas für mein Lenkrad zu holen weil das ganze auf und abgebaue nervt


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2012)

Hab ihm dafür 60 Euro gegeben  Der Originale kostet ja 120 + Versand. Hab jetzt mal 2 Stunden gespielt und mich ganz gut daran gewöhnt. Fährt sich gleich viel besser. Vorher hat ja der ganze Schreibtisch gewackelt aber jetzt ist es einfach nur ein Traum.


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juli 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Was hast du dafür bezahlt?
> 
> Ich überlege mir auch irgendwas für mein Lenkrad zu holen weil das ganze auf und abgebaue nervt



hab ich mir heute auch gedacht! bisl im Netz gestöbert und DAS gefunden......
PIEZ Full Motion Race car Simulator: rFactor 2 - YouTube

alarm für rosi........
das ist echt schon ärgstens....

hier hab ich mir paar Anregungen geholt bzw. herum gestöbert:
Die Bauanleitungen aller Rigs - Konsolenracer Community

gruß


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2012)

So einen Full Motion Simulator brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Kostet zumal auch ordentlich Geld. Mein Wheelstand reicht mir jetzt erstmal. Werde auch mal schauen was wir an den Ding noch verbesseren können.


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juli 2012)

sowas ist mir auch zu teuer bzw. hab ich keinen Platz dafür.....
aber es gibt eh auch andere Lösungen.


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Geld weiß ich was anderes anzufangen  Weiß jemand ob morgen ein Fix für den 244 Patch kommt ?


----------



## nasenmann (1. Juli 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Geld weiß ich was anderes anzufangen  Weiß jemand ob morgen ein Fix für den 244 Patch kommt ?



wenn ich mir so ein Gerät kaufe oder baue stehen  sowieso meine Koffer vor der Tür glaub ich.....

patch weiß ich leider nicht ob morgen einer rauskommt.


----------



## Timmynator (1. Juli 2012)

Zu einem Patch gibt es noch keine Infos, aber die Abstürze sind wohl reproduzierbar mit einigen Autos verbunden, darunter sämtliche Lotus und Asano. Mit den anderen geht es meistens(!) problemlos. Es gibt im WMD-Forum auch noch eine Lösung mit Backup-Files aus der 239er Version, da fehlen dann aber u.a. die mit 244 eingeführten Regeneffekte. 

Danke übrigens für die Playseat/Rig-Anleitungen, die sind ganz interessant. 

@ Modmaster: Würde es dir was ausmachen, nach einiger Zeit nochmal was zu dem Eigenbau berichten? Das könnte ja durchaus eine Alternative zum Original sein...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

nasenmann schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt eh auch andere Lösungen.


 Yep, zum Bleistift mein Lieblingsspielzeug: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn's weniger Platz in Anspruch nehmen sollte, empfielt sich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , _auch_ sehr praktisch! Und mit einem _deutlich_ höheren WAF (Woman Acceptance Factor)


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Juli 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ... Und mit einem _deutlich_ höheren WAF (Woman Acceptance Factor)


 Made my Day.


----------



## 10203040 (3. Juli 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Yep, zum Bleistift mein Lieblingsspielzeug:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Sind die Pedale nicht ein bisschen weit vorne so das man die Stange vom lenkrad dauernd im Schritt hängen hat bei letzterem


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Sind die Pedale nicht ein bisschen weit vorne so das man die Stange vom lenkrad dauernd im Schritt hängen hat bei letzterem


 ​ Die Bilder vom Wheel-Stand habe ich direkt von Fanate's Homepage 'rausgefischt. Bislang habe ich '_nur_' das RennSportCockpit. Aber es _könnte_ sein, dass die Stange stört.


----------



## RedBrain (4. Juli 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL_OFiCuHTU

*Räupser* Erstmals ohne Ton.


----------



## acti0n (6. Juli 2012)

Ab heute gibt es die *NORDSCHLEIFE* in pCars!!


----------



## Jack Bones (6. Juli 2012)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit der Downloadgeschwindigkeit bei dem neuen Launcher ?

Bei 3,4 GB würde ich ja beim derzeitgen Tempo Wochen brauchen.....


----------



## Mayday1980 (6. Juli 2012)

ich denke mal, das es heute wieder extrem oft geladen wird.

meiner lief irgendwie 3Stunden und dann war es runter geladen.
Leider darf ich die NOS nicht fahren. Bin am überlegen ob ich noch 15Euro bezahlen soll


----------



## RedBrain (6. Juli 2012)

Für jemanden, die es nicht einfach glauben wegen Nordschleife. -> Project Cars on da facebook


----------



## Till98 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Nordschleife!! In 10 min ist der Download fertig!


----------



## i!!m@tic (6. Juli 2012)

So, ich hab es jetzt auch mal geschafft, bin jetzt Full Member und hab meine erste Runde auf der Nordschleife hinter mir, außerdem habe ich noch ein paar Autos getestet. WIe genial ist diese Sim bitte? Mit meinem Rennsitz und dem umgebauten g25 macht es richtig Spaß und ich freu mich schon, mich mal ordentlich reinzufinden. Für mich ist Project Cars genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Hammergeil! 

Sorry, ich muss dann mal weg, da wartet ein DTM-Auto und der Hockenheimring auf mich.


----------



## Modmaster (7. Juli 2012)

Endlich Noooooooooordschleiiiiiiiiiife 

Project CARS - Build 249 | Lotus 98T Renault Turbo @ Eifelwald ( Nordschleife ) 

Project CARS - Build 249 | Pagani Huayra @ Jin Ding ( Zhuhai )


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juli 2012)

Über den Launcher ist kompfortabler, aber warum muß ich von 246 auf 249 schon wieder 3,5 GB ziehen?


----------



## KaterTom (7. Juli 2012)

Weil's der 1. Freitag im Monat ist und da gibts nur ein Full-Build.


----------



## rolli (8. Juli 2012)

Der Launcher ist ja ganz nett, aber hat noch einige Nachteile.

So muss ich mich jedesmal beim Start neu einloggen und den DX11-Modus extra auswählen.
Außerdem muss ich etwas tricksen, damit mir das Ding nicht meine SSD zumüllt.

Aber das kriegen die Jungs bestimmt noch auf die Reihe. 


Die Nordschleife wird auf jeden Fall großartig.

Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht bei der einzelnen Strecke.
24h- und VLN-Layout gehören einfach dazu.
Vor allem brauchts doch ne Alternative zu den 24h von Le Mans. Die Strecke ist doch mal sowas von langweilig.


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn man nur Junior Member für 10€ wird, fehlen einem da wirklich viele Strecken und Autos?


----------



## RedBrain (9. Juli 2012)

@mkay87

Aber natürlich. 

Fahrzeuge:
Pagani Huyara

Strecken:
Azure Coast
California Highway
Eifelwald (Nordschleife Tourist)
Azure (Monaco GP)

und irgendwelche Funktionen in Project Cars

@Topic
Ich habe das Fahrzeug Asano X4 Touring durch sehr geringes Downforce samt längere Getriebeübersetzung auf der California Highway getestet. Ich habe fast die 300 Km/h-Marke erreicht, jedoch nur 298 Km/h. Ich kann es richtig spüren, dass es für die Kurven nicht so der Kracher ist. Hatte 3-4x untersteuern, aber es war nicht so schlimm. Bin ohne Fahrhilfe unterwegs. ^^ Hm... mal sehen, wie es mit Pagani Zonda R aussieht.


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juli 2012)

Kommen die später für Junior Member noch hinzu, sind demnach im aktuellsten Patch, aber noch nicht im Full Build enthalten?


----------



## RedBrain (9. Juli 2012)

Die sind zwar bei jeden Build enthalten, aber Du brauchst Full Member-Mitgliedschaft, um dieses von mir aus genannten Fahrzeug und Strecke zu benutzen.

Ob das später auch für Junior geben soll, ist unwarscheinlich.


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juli 2012)

Also auch nicht bei der 25€ Membership spielbar? Da steht ja auch was von exklusiven Strecken. 
Und kann man jederzeit aufleveln (also beispielsweise von Junior auf Senior Membership)?


----------



## RedBrain (9. Juli 2012)

Ja, nur mit Aufpreis.
z.B. Du hast Junior und will auf Team Member bzw. Full Member aufsteigen, das kostet 15€ bzw 35€ Aufpreis. 10€ hast Du schon vorher bezahlt wegen Junior Member.

Aber nach meiner Meinung reicht Full-Member völlig aus. Was alles darüber ist, das will ich auf keinen Fall machen.


----------



## Timmynator (9. Juli 2012)

Schade, dass das Huayra Physikmodell seit letzter Woche angepasst wurde. Der war als verkleideter Zonda viel witziger 

Thema Zonda ohne Fahrhilfen: Es empfiehlt sich, die Getriebeübersetzung von 2. und 3. Gang nach unten anzupassen (Acceleration), da die Lücken zwischen den Gängen beim Runterschalten oft zu Reifenblockieren führen und dann gehts quer ins Beet


----------



## rolli (9. Juli 2012)

Cool, der Launcher wurde bereits gepatcht.

Jetzt merkt er sich sogar das Passwort. Jedenfalls, wenn man als Administrator unterwegs ist... 

Kurios ist ja auch, dass das Hauptmenü ruckelt wie Sau. Obwohl das Spiel an sich flüssig läuft.
Aber ich geb zu, dass dreimal FullHD auch ein ungewöhnliches Szenario darstellt...


----------



## acti0n (10. Juli 2012)

Ich finde mindestens Full Member ist schon okay. Soviel bezahlt man für ein normales Game auch.

Und die Leute die nur 10 Euro Investieren, haben genau so viel Inhalt? Ist ziemlich unfair wenn man überlegt.

Ich denke sowieso das die 10 Eur nur zum Gucken gedacht sind, bei Gefallen darf man upgraden.

Von daher genau richtig wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

> Ich finde mindestens Full Member ist schon okay. Soviel bezahlt man für ein normales Game auch.
> 
> Und die Leute die nur 10 Euro Investieren, haben genau so viel Inhalt? Ist ziemlich unfair wenn man überlegt.


Mit der 10€ Mitgliedsschaft bekommt man doch nur nen monatlichen Build. Als Full Member bekommt man doch das Game und später einige Sachen vergünstigt oder nicht? Von daher finde ich das nicht unfair ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Juli 2012)

Das Setupbauen finde ich etwas umständlich. Man muß beim Auswahl der Strecke schon sein Setup modifizieren. Zum testen dann jedesmal laden, fahren, weider raus und weiter probieren. Warum kann man das nicht einfach inner Box machen? Oder mache ich da was falsch.


----------



## RedBrain (10. Juli 2012)

Weil das Spiel noch in Pre-Alpha befindet. Dieses Feature, was Du gesagt hattest, kommt noch.


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Juli 2012)

Achso, danke. Dacht ichs mir doch.


----------



## Modmaster (14. Juli 2012)

Patch 254 ist online ! Hier ein bisschen neues Material : 

Project CARS - Build 254 | Caper Stock Car @ Volusia Raceway 

Project CARS - Build 254 | Gumpert Apollo @ Belgian Forest ( Rain Effects )


----------



## GrEmLiNg (14. Juli 2012)

kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich das licht am auto anmache ??? der fährt nur mit tag fahr licht mit team member


----------



## rolli (14. Juli 2012)

Entweder du drückst aufm Numpad die 3 oder du belegst die die Funktion ganz nach deinen Wünschen in den Optionen.


----------



## Penske1 (15. Juli 2012)

Moinsens

Hab mal ne Frage zur Bezahlung. Ich hab vor einigen Monaten schon die "Junior"-Mitgliedschaft gekauft und wollte jetzt auf "Team Member" upgraden um die ganzen Einschränkungen los zu werden. Als ich bezalhen wollte fragte PayPal nach einer Kreditkarte, die ich aber nicht habe. Ist das jetzt neu oder ist das nur so weil ich kein Geld direkt bei PayPal drauf hab? Normalerweise kann man ja dann trotzdem bezahlen. Ansonsten müsste ich wohl extra die 15,- € bei PayPal einzahlen, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Modmaster (15. Juli 2012)

Im Normalfall sollte das per PayPal funktionieren, SMS hat da glaube nichts geändert. Versuch es einfach nochmal oder zahle direkt auf dein PayPal - Konto ein.

Hier mal der Pagani Huayra. Der Sound ist einfach nur GEIL 

Project CARS - Build 254 | Pagani Huayra @ Wisconsin Raceway ( Road America )


----------



## DrDave (17. Juli 2012)

Penske1 schrieb:


> Moinsens
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage zur Bezahlung. Ich hab vor einigen Monaten schon die "Junior"-Mitgliedschaft gekauft und wollte jetzt auf "Team Member" upgraden um die ganzen Einschränkungen los zu werden. Als ich bezalhen wollte fragte PayPal nach einer Kreditkarte, die ich aber nicht habe. Ist das jetzt neu oder ist das nur so weil ich kein Geld direkt bei PayPal drauf hab? Normalerweise kann man ja dann trotzdem bezahlen. Ansonsten müsste ich wohl extra die 15,- € bei PayPal einzahlen, seh ich das richtig?


 
Schon schlauer geworden? Habe das gleich Problem, Zahlungen per Lastschrift wollen sie nicht und kein Geld auf dem Paypal-Konto, muss man echt erst Geld auf das Paypalkonto überweisen und das dann von dort bezahlen?


----------



## gamain (17. Juli 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Schon schlauer geworden? Habe das gleich Problem, Zahlungen per Lastschrift wollen sie nicht und kein Geld auf dem Paypal-Konto, muss man echt erst Geld auf das Paypalkonto überweisen und das dann von dort bezahlen?


paypal kann aucn per lasrschrift den betrag per lastschrift von deinem konto abbuchen


----------



## DrDave (17. Juli 2012)

gamain schrieb:


> paypal kann aucn per lasrschrift den betrag per lastschrift von deinem konto abbuchen


 
Sorry für OT: Aber wenn ich auf Geld einzahlen geh, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit per Banküberweisung einzuzahlen. Aber eig. sollte es ja gehen


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Juli 2012)

So Leutz. Version 0.260 zum download bereit. Halt den Launcher öffen und schon gehts los^^

Ps: Caterham Classic added <3


----------



## Modmaster (22. Juli 2012)

Hier mal etwas neues von mir :

Project CARS - Build 261 | Caterham Classic @ Bathurst ( Mount Panorama )

Project CARS - Build 261 | Palmer Jaguar @ Badenring ( Hockenheimring )


----------



## M1911 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin extrem heiß auf das Spiel geworden, und jetzt wo es BMW's gibt würde ich mir gerne so einen Pass kaufen.
Aber sind das monatliche Gebühren oder eine einmalige Spende?
Und bekomm ich das Endspiel um den Betrag günstiger?
Achja, welche Zahlungsmethoden akzeptieren sie?
Würde mich freuen wen mir wer hilft,
Mfg


----------



## Mayday1980 (23. Juli 2012)

ist eine einmalige Gebühr. je nachdem was für eine Mitgliedschaft du nimmst, bekommst du das fertige Spiel dann günstiger oder "kostenlos"


----------



## M1911 (23. Juli 2012)

Ah, danke.
Welchen Pass sollte man nehmen? Den für 10 oder 25€ ? Weil ich würd gern BMW fahren.


----------



## rolli (23. Juli 2012)

Ob Junior (10,-) BMW bekommt, steht noch nicht fest, soweit ich weiß.
Wird sich zeigen, sobald das erste Modell fahrbar ist.

Mit 25,- bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Vor allem, wer will schon vier Wochen auf ein Update warten?


----------



## Jupp007 (24. Juli 2012)

Die Autos sehn im Video recht gut aus, an der Umgebung muss noch gearbeitet werden.... Die haben aber noch laaaange Zeit.


----------



## Captainchaotika (25. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die autos und die Straße sehen fast fotorealistisch aus, auf die Umgebung gug ich schon garnimmer 

Und wenn das Spiel rauskommt sind die Mindestanforderungern:

Intel i7 3960
Gtx 690
32 gb RAM


----------



## Penske1 (27. Juli 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Schon schlauer geworden? Habe das gleich Problem, Zahlungen per Lastschrift wollen sie nicht und kein Geld auf dem Paypal-Konto, muss man echt erst Geld auf das Paypalkonto überweisen und das dann von dort bezahlen?


 
So, für die, die es noch interessiert oder vor dem selben Problemchen stehen... Ich hab jetzt nochmal extra das Geld dafür direkt aufs PayPal-Konto überwiesen und nun klappte auch die Bezahlung ohne Kreditkartenquark.


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (27. Juli 2012)

Einfach nur Geil das Game


----------



## i!!m@tic (27. Juli 2012)

pCars schrieb:
			
		

> Build 266/267 (27/7/12, Team Member +)
> New player profile recommended
> Derby - Removed Branding on some textures.
> Belgian Forest Circuit texture updates, ground cover updates
> ...




Leider noch kein BMW.


----------



## Modmaster (27. Juli 2012)

Immer mit der Ruhe  Ich rechne mit den ersten BMWs am nächsten Freitag. Da kommt ja ein neuer großer Build.


----------



## i!!m@tic (27. Juli 2012)

Hab nicht damit gerechnet, wäre aber schön gewesen.


----------



## acti0n (27. Juli 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe  Ich rechne mit den ersten BMWs am nächsten Freitag. Da kommt ja ein neuer großer Build.


 

Ne, dauert gewiss noch länger


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (27. Juli 2012)

Welche Lizenz kommt den noch dazu? Bei den Parr Karen wirds doch bestimmt nicht bleiben


----------



## Huky (28. Juli 2012)

Ist der Mitsubishi eigentlich schon fahrbar?  Im Forum wurde nichts neues berichtet -.-


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juli 2012)

Nein, der Evo ist momentan weder im Spiel enthalten noch fahrbar.


----------



## Vedder73 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich muss ja auch mal als großer Freund guter Rennspiele meinen Senf loswerden...
Ich bin zahlendes Mitglied von Project Cars und immer voller Vorfreude; aber wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad deren Ernst sein soll, dann bin ich raus...
Der Spaßfaktor liegt für mich derzeit bei nahe Null
Ich fahre mit nem X-Box360 Controller und mir ist es nach viel Üben noch nicht gelungen, eine einzige Kurve zu meistern...
Selbst auf der Geraden sorgen kleinste Gaswechsel oder Lenkeinschläge für sofortiges Abfliegen...
Ich habe an den Einstellungen rumgefeilt; aber keine Besserung...
Das einzige, was geht, ist mit Halbgas wie meine Mutti mit 60 km/h durch die Gegend schnecken...
Spielspaßwertung von mir derzeit: 12%
Optik Strecken: 75%
Optik Autos: 95%
Menusstruktur: 40%
Sound: 95%
Schockt einfach nicht...
...und ich bin nicht völlig blöd bei Rennspielen
Wenn das so bleibt, bin ich enttäuscht...
Derzeit nix für mich


----------



## rolli (28. Juli 2012)

Für ne Rennsimulation darf es aber durchaus ein Lenkrad sein.
Gamepad geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Vedder73 (29. Juli 2012)

Ein Lenkrad also...
für 200€ am besten...
mit ergonomisch angepasster Sitzhaltung natürlich...(nochmal 200€ oder aufwendiger Selbstbau)
Nur um festzustellen, dass dieses Spiel einen unfassbar hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat...
Nö!
Gran Turismo auf der PS3 ist mit Gamepad durchaus spielbar und in fortgeschrittenem Spielverlauf sehr fordernd...


----------



## acti0n (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich fahre auch oft mit dem Xbox-Controller da ich zu faul bin jedes mal das Lenkrad aufzubauen.

Und es geht doch sehr gut!? Versuche mal mit Gefühl die Tasten zu betätigen.

Und denk dran das es eine Simulation ist, Fahre also wie du es in der Realität machen würdest


----------



## gamain (29. Juli 2012)

man könnte ja auch traktionskontrolle und so einschalten
damit lässt es sich per Pad(benutzte ein Sony Dualshock3) sehr gut fahren


----------



## DF_zwo (29. Juli 2012)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht mit einem Gumpert Apollo auf Azure Coast Westbound. Das spezielle dabei ist, dass ich mit 240-fachem Zeitverlauf gefahren bin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srUHBbg5OqI


----------



## eXtremeWarhead (29. Juli 2012)

ich bins von forza4 eh gewöhnt mitm pad, das wheel steht zur zeit eh nicht hier, und ich muss sagen, das fährt sich sehr gut, wenn man etwas ahnung hat und die fahrhilfen entsprechend auch angepasst hat. aber bei demjenigen klingt das nach problemen mit traktionskontrolle auf aus + 1 oder 0 schalter am gas


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Juli 2012)

@Vedder73: Üben,Üben und nochmal Üben
Ich habe es auch schon mit meinem Xbox Pad ausprobiert und finde das es sehr gut geht
(wie jedes andere Racegame mit Pad).Natürlich hat mann mit dem Wheel mehr gefühl als mit
nem Controller aber selbst das ist ÜBUNGSSACHE 

@DF Zwo: Nice Clip  hast du es InGame aufgenommen oder aus der Wiederholung raus?


----------



## DF_zwo (29. Juli 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> @DF Zwo: Nice Clip  hast du es InGame aufgenommen oder aus der Wiederholung raus?


Keine Ahnung wie du das meinst. Ich bin gefahren und habe es währenddessen aufgenommen. Alles andere wäre ja auch sinnlos gewesen. Sollte man aber auch anhand des UI sehen können


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Juli 2012)

Ok,mann kann ja auch nach dem Rennen auf die Wiederholung gehen und da mit der Kamera Ansicht aufzeichnen...


----------



## Modmaster (29. Juli 2012)

Hier mal die neue Wettereinstellung "Foggy" !

Project CARS - Build 267 | Caterham SP/300.R @ Bologna ( Imola )


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Juli 2012)

Jaaa,also Foggy finde ich sehr Angenehm zum fahren,was die Sicht angeht und die Performence 
Ansonsten wäre es schön wenn der Nebel stellenweise mal schwächer und dann auch wieder stärker werden würde.


----------



## kingkoolkris (30. Juli 2012)

Hab mich gestern als Team Member registriert. Allerdings haut mich die Fahrphysik noch nicht so vom Hocker. Grafisch sind vor allem die Wagen gut modelliert.


----------



## i!!m@tic (30. Juli 2012)

Kommt immer auf´s Auto an, bei manchen ist die Physik schon ganz gut, bei anderen muss noch dran gearbeitet werden. Aber da die Sim mitten in der Entwicklung steckt, ist das normal.


----------



## Timmynator (30. Juli 2012)

Vedder73 schrieb:


> Der Spaßfaktor liegt für mich derzeit bei nahe Null
> Ich fahre mit nem X-Box360 Controller und mir ist es nach viel Üben noch nicht gelungen, eine einzige Kurve zu meistern...
> Selbst auf der Geraden sorgen kleinste Gaswechsel oder Lenkeinschläge für sofortiges Abfliegen...



Fährst du mit oder ohne Driving Aids? Gerade ohne Traktionskontrolle/ABS hat man mit Gamepads durchaus Probleme. Und man muss nicht direkt arm werden für ein Lenkrad, das Driving Force GT (übrigens auch GT5-tauglich  ) gibt's für ~100€. 
Ansonsten würde ich mal die Deadzones für Gas/Bremse überprüfen und ein wenig an der Speed Sensitivity drehen. Damit kann man nämlich vermeiden, dass bei Höchstgeschwindigkeiten dieselben (krassen) Lenkausschläge wie bei langsamer Fahrt verwendet werden. 

Der Fahrspaß steigt übrigens massiv mit Verwendung eines Lenkrads, sogar das SRW-S1 (das mit Bewegungssensoren) ist im Gegensatz zu Keyboard und Gamepad Gold wert. Habe mich sogar so dran gewöhnt, dass ich ein absoluter Lenklegastheniker geworden bin, wenn ich mit Tastatur und Gamepad fahren muss (aber nur, weil's S1 gerade in der RMA ist).


----------



## i!!m@tic (31. Juli 2012)

So, ich hab mal auf Dx11 umgestellt, habt ihr in den Menüs auch so Probleme mit den Texturen? Bei mir ist alles zu dunkel und ich hab Grafikfehler. Neuester Treiber ist drauf.


----------



## DF_zwo (31. Juli 2012)

Das Lesen des WMD Forums hilft... das ist ein bekannter Fehler und es wird daran gearbeitet.


----------



## i!!m@tic (31. Juli 2012)

Ich lese oft dort und das wäre auch meine erste Anlaufstelle gewesen, aber es gibt Gründe, warum ich gerade diese Seite nicht ansurfen kann und diese hier schon.


----------



## Timmynator (31. Juli 2012)

Benutzt du die 3D Szene oder das klassische Menü? Bei 3D kann es helfen, HDR abzuschalten.


----------



## i!!m@tic (31. Juli 2012)

Hab die 3D-Szene per pCarsLauncher.exe -dx11 -use3dscene. HDR abschalten hat auch nichts gebracht, aber trotzdem danke. Die Grafikfehler sind die Reflektionen der Halle auf den Autos. Aber was soll´s, solange die Sim sonst läuft.


----------



## Modmaster (31. Juli 2012)

Der BMW Z4 GT3 wird der absolute Hammer werden. SMS hat bei Facebook wieder neue Fotos gepostet  Wahnsinn !

Project CARS - Build 267 | 3 Laps around Connecticut Hill GP ( Watkins Glen )


----------



## somsom (1. August 2012)

Der M3 GT wird auch nicht schlecht


----------



## rolli (1. August 2012)

Pff, wofür haben die eigentlich ne Webseite. Da kann man auch Bilder "posten".

Der Facebook-Kram geht mir gewaltig auf den Senkel.


----------



## Timmynator (1. August 2012)

Es gibt jede Woche eine Community Gallery mit den besten Bildern der Woche. Alle anderen finden sich im WMD/pCARS Forum. Die Facebook-Seite ist m.W. eine inoffizielle Fanseite, die von einem Communitymitglied betreut wird.


----------



## salamandabiko (2. August 2012)

Ist das Project Cars mit dem Thrustmaster RGT FFB Clutch spielbar?


----------



## acti0n (2. August 2012)

Denke mal schon


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2012)

Das Spiel hat wirklich eine extrem gute Grafik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modmaster (3. August 2012)

Ja, die Grafik ist wirklich ein Augenschmaus  Da können sich andere Entwickler eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Hier mal der neue Sound vom Formula A !

Project CARS - Build 272 | Formula A @ Milan GP ( Monza )

Finde ich schon einmal wesentlich angenehmer als vorher.


----------



## DrDave (4. August 2012)

Ich habe es auch eben getan - läd runter


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2012)

Ich fand den alten Sound allerdings ein wenig origineller. Der neue klingt nicht wirklich nach einem Formel 1 Auto.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Man der Screen ist ja vielleicht mal geil. Ist das deiner? Wenn ja haste was dagegen wenn ich den als Wallpaper missbrauche? 

Btw gibt es mittlerweile auch mal andere Bezahlmethoden? PSC wäre spitze :/


----------



## acti0n (4. August 2012)

Nein und wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## _VFB_ (4. August 2012)

Schade, leider hab ich keine möglichkeit per karte zu zahlen. Jetz muss ich warten bis 2013 um es zu zocken.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Man der Screen ist ja vielleicht mal geil. Ist das deiner? Wenn ja haste was dagegen wenn ich den als Wallpaper missbrauche?



Ja, den Screenshot habe ich gemacht. Hab nichts dagegen, wenn du ihn als Wallpaper nutzt.


----------



## Penske1 (4. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Schade, leider hab ich keine möglichkeit per karte zu zahlen. Jetz muss ich warten bis 2013 um es zu zocken.


 
Du brauchst doch nicht unbedingt eine Kreditkarte. Musst halt das Geld dafür auf dem PayPal-Konto drauf haben, dann gehts auch.


----------



## Penske1 (4. August 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Ja, die Grafik ist wirklich ein Augenschmaus  Da können sich andere Entwickler eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
> 
> Hier mal der neue Sound vom Formula A !
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, wo haste du denn den "Red Bull" her? Hab grad auf Build 272 aktualisiert und alle Formula A durchgeklickert, aber der is nich dabei


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Doppelpost 

Ja man muss erstmal n Paypal-Konto haben ^^ Ich bin dafür leider noch nicht alt genug und ne Kreditkarte hab ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## _VFB_ (4. August 2012)

Ja, bin auch noch nich alt genug :/


----------



## Modmaster (4. August 2012)

Penske1 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo haste du denn den "Red Bull" her? Hab grad auf Build 272 aktualisiert und alle Formula A durchgeklickert, aber der is nich dabei



Man kann im WMD Portal unter Vehicles und dann ganz unten "Vehicle Custom Paint" solche Custom Paints downloaden.


----------



## Penske1 (4. August 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Man kann im WMD Portal unter Vehicles und dann ganz unten "Vehicle Custom Paint" solche Custom Paints downloaden.


 
Aahhh, besten Dank! Hab mir das Forum mangels ausreichender Englischkenntnisse noch nie richtig angeschaut.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage wie ich das da rein bekomme? Hab die Dateien einfach mal in den Ordner "\Vehicles\Textures\CustomLiveries" kopiert, aber da taucht im Spiel nix von auf.

EDIT:
Hab jetzt noch den SkinOrganizer entdeckt. Diesen hab ich in das pCars Hauptverzeichnis gepackt, die neuen Dateien jeweils im eigenen Ordner ins "Skin"-Verzeichnis kopiert und dann mit'm Organizer installiert. Aber auch hier, nix zu sehen im Spiel.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. August 2012)

Also wenn du die Dateien richtig reinkopiert hast dann musst du nur noch im Game selber bei Lackierung
des jeweiligen Autos "Custom Design" auswählen.


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2012)

Man muss die Dateiname im Hauptverzeichnis/Vehicels/Custom Liveries reinkopieren. Im Spiel kann man dann Custom Livery auswählen.


----------



## Penske1 (5. August 2012)

Danke Jungs, hab nochmal ein bissi rumgespielt und hinbekommen. So wie es aussieht müssen die ".dds"-Dateien immer in einem Ordner sein, sonst gehts wohl nicht.
Den Custom Livery Skin hab ich zuerst nicht probiert weil ich dachte das kanns nicht sein  Und es geht auch immer nur ein Skin, nicht mehrere. Das hatte mich auch irritiert.


----------



## Timmynator (5. August 2012)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, eigene Designs zu entwerfen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modmaster (6. August 2012)

Hier mal etwas neues von mir. Ich finde das Setting total Hammer !

Project CARS - Build 272 | Palmer Jaguar JP-LM @ Bathurst ( Mount Panorama )


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. August 2012)

Will mal einer von euch die California Highway(Full)Strecke mit dem Zonda R fahren?!
Und das ganze Bitte im Time Trial Modus!
Ich habe folgendes Problem das mir die Zeit im Time Trial nicht gewertet wird,im Rennen
wiederum zählt die Zeit


----------



## i!!m@tic (7. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Schade, leider hab ich keine möglichkeit per karte zu zahlen. Jetz muss ich warten bis 2013 um es zu zocken.





Robonator schrieb:


> Ja man muss erstmal n Paypal-Konto haben ^^ Ich bin dafür leider noch nicht alt genug und ne Kreditkarte hab ich sowieso nicht.



Man muss kein Paypal-Konto haben. Man kann dort auch per Lastschrift ohne Paypal zahlen, ging wunderbar.


----------



## Modmaster (7. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Will mal einer von euch die California Highway(Full)Strecke mit dem Zonda R fahren?!
> Und das ganze Bitte im Time Trial Modus!
> Ich habe folgendes Problem das mir die Zeit im Time Trial nicht gewertet wird,im Rennen
> wiederum zählt die Zeit



Kann ich mal probieren. Muss ich schauen wann ich Zeit habe. Schichtplan sieht diese Woche ganz mies aus


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. August 2012)

@Modmaster: Thx,ein Freund von mir hat`s schon getestet und er bekommt mit dem selben
Setting auch keine gültig zeit her...aber vielleicht hast du den Bug ja nicht


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2012)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Man muss kein Paypal-Konto haben. Man kann dort auch per Lastschrift ohne Paypal zahlen, ging wunderbar.


 
Bei Lastschrift buchen die es vom Konto ab oder?  Naja da brauch ich erstmal n Konto


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*Project Cars: Entwickler-Interview zu DX11 samt Benchmarks*

*Der Artikel besteht aus vier Seiten!*


----------



## Modmaster (8. August 2012)

Danke Marc


----------



## _VFB_ (8. August 2012)

Ja, schöner Artikel


----------



## chriss85 (8. August 2012)

Tim_i5 schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir via Lastschrift gekauft also -> Kontonummer hinschreiben und fertig ging einwandfrei
> 
> Gruß


 

wie geht das bitte ? bei mir macht er nur paypal, finde nix zum umstellen. aber bilder von visa und so sind aber da, aber kann nicht drauf klicken 

hier mal bilder wie das aussieht


----------



## acti0n (8. August 2012)

Es geht auch nur über Paypal. 

Lastschrift geht nur wenn du einen PP Account besitzt. Und das auch nicht immer ...


----------



## Klarostorix (8. August 2012)

hab mir grad mal den 10€-Pack gekauft, wenns mir zusagt, wirds auf 45€ geupdated


----------



## Goner (8. August 2012)

Hab auch erst die 10€ investiert und bin seit heute Full-Member...hat man auf jeden Fall mehr von...zumal dann die richtig guten Strecken mit bei sind...


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Naja ich werde die ersten Monate nun wohl doch nur mit dem Gamepad zocken werden können sobald ich das Game erstmal hab ^^ Hab immoment echt kein Geld :/ 

Ist aber trotzdem Mist das man nur über Paypal zahlen kann.


----------



## Goner (8. August 2012)

hm, hab auch kein paypalkonto, hab das geld nem bekannten überwiesen der eins hat....


----------



## Klarostorix (8. August 2012)

hab eben mal mein 5€-Uralt-Lenkrad ausgepackt, mal schaun wie das so wird


----------



## gamain (8. August 2012)

Hab seit heute das Logitech Driving Force GT bei mir
hab allerdings kleine Probleme zwecks der Lenkung (900°) um die Lenkung bis zum vollanschlag auszureizen ist mir jedoch ein wenig zuviel des gutes
zudem weiss ich nicht wie ich das mit dem FF einstellen soll
vllt. kann mit da jemand ein paar tipps vzw vorschläge geben
danke im vorraus


----------



## DrDave (8. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> hab eben mal mein 5€-Uralt-Lenkrad ausgepackt, mal schaun wie das so wird


 
Na dann viel Spaß, hab mir in XBOX 360 Controller geholt, an den hab ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt.
Also alles nur Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Klarostorix (8. August 2012)

habe mein Lenkrad eben als untauglich befunden (Wen überraschts? ). Demnach muss was neues her. Schlagt mal was vor im überschaubaren Preisrahmen


----------



## steffen0278 (8. August 2012)

Logitech G25/27, Fanatec, Momo


----------



## Klarostorix (8. August 2012)

also die beiden Logitechs und Fanatec sind ja doch recht teuer. Ich möchte eigentlich schon unter 100€ bleiben  Bin ja auch nicht der Hardcore-Sim-Fahrer...


----------



## Penske1 (8. August 2012)

Dann guck vielleicht mal nach einem gebrauchten Logitech Momo. Die gibts in vernünftigen Zustand ab ca. 50,- €. Damit sind auch heute noch viele Simracer in Ligen unterwegs. Wenn es das Momo werden soll und du keinen Gameport-Anschluss (oder wie das Ding heißt) mehr am Rechner hast, musst du darauf achten dass es einen USB-Anschluss hat, weil die älteren diesen nämlich noch nicht hatten.

Ansonsten wäre evtl. das Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 noch eine Möglichkeit. Die Leute scheinen damit ja recht zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## chriss85 (8. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> also die beiden Logitechs und Fanatec sind ja doch recht teuer. Ich möchte eigentlich schon unter 100€ bleiben  Bin ja auch nicht der Hardcore-Sim-Fahrer...



allso ich hatte das mal und das ist ganz gut http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Logitech/Driving_Force_GT/143059/?

PS: habe mir heute auch erst mal das für 10 euro bestellt und es lohnt sich stocke das die tage noch auf full member.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. August 2012)

@Klarostorix:bevor du dir irgendein billig Wheel kaufst und dann irgendwelche Probleme hast,
spar dein Geld lieber für ein halbwegs vernünftiges ding!Kannst ja mal auf ebay oder so schauen.
Was denn Fahrspaß und das Fahrgefühl angeht sind da schon riesen Unterschiede,ich hatte vor
meinem g27 auch eines in der 100.- Preisklasse und würde das jetzige nicht mehr tauschen wollen.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. August 2012)

Ich hätte sehr gerne ein Modell aus der hohen Preisklasse, doch folgendes spricht dagegen:

- limitiertes Budget 
- bin quasi Sim-Anfänger, da reicht mir ein Mittelklasse-Modell zum Einstieg 
- habe bisher mit (PS2-)Pad gespielt (Grid und Gran Turismo 4)


----------



## acti0n (9. August 2012)

Es ist billiger 1x richtig zu kaufen als erst billig dann immer besser


----------



## Modmaster (9. August 2012)

Hol dir ein Logitech Driving Force GT oder ein G25 bzw G27. Damit machst du auf jeden Fall nicht falsch.

Was neues von mir 

Project CARS - Build 272 | Asano X4 @ Sakitto GP ( Suzuka )


----------



## Goner (9. August 2012)

Würde dir auch das Logitech Driving Force GT empfehlen...hab ich selber.... hat ne gute Verarbeitung, ein starkes FF und mit etwas Glück kriegst es für 89€


----------



## Timmynator (9. August 2012)

@ Klarostorix: Das DFGT dürfte in deinen Preisrahmen passen und dürfte ein guter Einstieg sein. Im WMD-Forum sind auch viele mit dem DFGT unterwegs...
Auf jeden Fall ist es besser als das SRW-S1 mit den Bewegungssensoren (aus eigener Erfahrung), das sich im selben Preisrahmen bewegt. 



gamain schrieb:


> Hab seit heute das Logitech Driving Force GT bei mir
> hab allerdings kleine Probleme zwecks der Lenkung (900°) um die Lenkung bis zum vollanschlag auszureizen ist mir jedoch ein wenig zuviel des gutes
> zudem weiss ich nicht wie ich das mit dem FF einstellen soll
> vllt. kann mit da jemand ein paar tipps vzw vorschläge geben
> danke im vorraus



Was genau meinst du mit Lenkung ausreizen? pCARS ist auf einen Lenkausschlag mit 900° ausgelegt, die Lenkung wird dann je nach Fahrzeug unterschiedlich angepasst (Steering Ratio). Ich hab's allerdings bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft die vollen 450° in die eine oder andere Richtung voll ausreizen zu müssen 
Zur FFB-Einstellung: Da musst du mehrere Sachen beachten. Zuerst solltest du die Einstellungen im Logitech Profiler anpassen, dann kannst du zusätzliche Einstellungen im Spiel und dem Dev-Menu (mit F1 aufrufen, wenn du auf der Strecke bist) festlegen. Such mal im WMD-Forum nach "Settings for DFGT", die Settings von MRCK1 sind ganz gut. 
Aber das FFB ist trotzdem je nach Fahrzeug und Strecke unterschiedlich. Die meisten FFB-Effekte kriegt man im Moment auf Connecticut Hill.


----------



## gamain (10. August 2012)

hab das Wheel endlich richtig eingestellt bekommen
das FFB muss ich nurnoch n wenig meinen wünschen anpassen aber sonst isses jetzt schon ganz top


----------



## ChaoZ (10. August 2012)

Ich weiß, das sich Project Cars erst auf Hochleistungs-Rechnern als Schmetterling entfaltet, sozusagen. Kann man aber auch mit einem gerade so Gaming-tauglichen Gerät ein gutes Rennspiel genießen, sprich auf niedrigen Grafiksettings? Mich dürstet nämlich seit Langem mal wieder auf eine Rennsimulation. 

Falls mit sinkender Optik doch auch der Spielspaß zu sehr sinkt, werde ich auf Forza 4 für die Xbox 360 ausweichen, da gefällt mir besonders die große Auswahl an Autos aus allen Klassen. 

In beiden Fällen wird ein Xbox 360 Gamepad zur Steuerung genutzt.


----------



## acti0n (10. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du genau hast.

Und man muss bedenken das noch viel optimiert werden wird, die jetzigen Anforderungen sind gewiss nicht final.


----------



## Own3r (10. August 2012)

Mit meinem System kann ich CARS auf maximalen Einstellungen auf FullHD mit fast konstant 60FPS (VSync) spielen.


----------



## i!!m@tic (10. August 2012)

chriss85 schrieb:


> wie geht das bitte ? bei mir macht er nur paypal, finde nix zum umstellen. aber bilder von visa und so sind aber da, aber kann nicht drauf klicken



Du musst genau da hin, wo du im dritten Bild bist. Da gibst du als Land dann Deutschland an und dann auf Lastschrift, da kannste dann die Nummer eingeben.

Ich hab keinen Paypal-Account und konnte es so über Lastschrift bezahlen, das gleiche gilt für die SLI-Max-Software für mein SLI-M.


----------



## ChaoZ (10. August 2012)

Momentan hab ich 'nen X3 440 mit HD5670. Bei BF3 laufen niedrige Grafiksettings nicht mehr.


----------



## acti0n (10. August 2012)

Kauf dir ne neue Grafikarte dann sollte es problemlos laufen.


----------



## ChaoZ (10. August 2012)

Mein Rechner bleibt wie er ist, ich rüste nicht mehr auf. 

Dann weiche ich wohl auf Forza 4 aus, ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## acti0n (10. August 2012)

Verglichen mit pCars aber schon


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

So gerade meine allererste Runde hinter mir, danke Nordschleife
Wie kann man denn mit KI-Gegner spielen, gibts da einen Trick? 
Die Strecken die ich versucht hatte, waren die Opponents überall ausgegraut


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

Ich finde das Spiel höllisch schwer... Schaffe es kaum, daß Auto auf der Strecke zu halten...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel höllisch schwer... Schaffe es kaum, daß Auto auf der Strecke zu halten...


 
Mit was spielst du,Pad oder Wheel?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

Noch mit einem Pad... Nun habe ich mal ein paar Fahrhilfen angemacht, nun klappts besser, nur kriege ich keine 3 konstant gute Runden hin...


----------



## Modmaster (11. August 2012)

Übung macht den Meister  Ansonsten auf ein Wheel umsteigen. Ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. August 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn mit KI-Gegner spielen, gibts da einen Trick?
> Die Strecken die ich versucht hatte, waren die Opponents überall ausgegraut



Dann musst du anstatt TimeTrial oder FreePractice,Race auswählen


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Dann musst du anstatt TimeTrial oder FreePractice,Race auswählen


 
Hoppla, zu meiner Verteidigung hab ich aber anzumerken, dass je nachdem wie die Kamera schwenkt diese kleinen Pfeile entweder durch den hellen Hintergrund schwach oder überhaupt nicht zu sehen sind


----------



## Timmynator (11. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Noch mit einem Pad... Nun habe ich mal ein paar Fahrhilfen angemacht, nun klappts besser, nur kriege ich keine 3 konstant gute Runden hin...


 
Welches Auto, welche Strecke?  

Du könntest den Caterham/SP300.R, den Palmer Jag oder Racer L4/V8 probieren. Die Wagen haben recht viel Abtrieb und sind daher ziemlich stabil auf der Strecke. Aber pCARS ist halt kein NFS mit Vollgas/Vollbremsung in jeder Kurve 

Was für ein Pad benutzt du? Hast du Gas und Bremse auf den Triggers unter den Schultertasten? Die kann man besser dosieren als zwei Knöpfe...


----------



## biohaufen (11. August 2012)

Meint ihr ich kann es mit meinem Rechner auf Max spielen  ? Ist in der Signatur, CPU übertakte ich gerne, aber GPU eher nicht!

Was meint ihr Junior oder Team Member ?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Welches Auto, welche Strecke?
> 
> Du könntest den Caterham/SP300.R, den Palmer Jag oder Racer L4/V8 probieren. Die Wagen haben recht viel Abtrieb und sind daher ziemlich stabil auf der Strecke. Aber pCARS ist halt kein NFS mit Vollgas/Vollbremsung in jeder Kurve
> 
> Was für ein Pad benutzt du? Hast du Gas und Bremse auf den Triggers unter den Schultertasten? Die kann man besser dosieren als zwei Knöpfe...


 
Ich fahre den Ariel Atom Mugen ganz gerne, habe dort nun Milano Classic die zweitbeste Zeit  Und das mit einem PS2-Pad  Gas und Bremse auf Kreuz und Quadrat. Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass, wenn man einen Trainingslauf startet, die Karre nur maximal in den 2. Gang geht? Muss dann immer neu starten, dann gehts auch wieder  Downsampling auf 2880x1620 läuft bei mir ganz gut


----------



## biohaufen (11. August 2012)

@Klarostorix: Bei dir läuft es ja mit 2880x1620!
Meinst du bei mir könnte es mit 2560x1440 laufen ? Sys in Signatur


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> @Klarostorix: Bei dir läuft es ja mit 2880x1620!
> Meinst du bei mir könnte es mit 2560x1440 laufen ? Sys in Signatur


 
Ist das eine 7850?
Ich selbst komme mit meiner 7950 @ 1,1GHz nicht an das 60fps vsync Limit und das nur in Full-HD.
Wird also mit der Auflösung @ max nur schlecht laufen, CPU sollte nicht limitieren...
PCars liegt aktuell Nvidias besser...


----------



## biohaufen (11. August 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ist das eine 7850?
> Ich selbst komme mit meiner 7950 @ 1,1GHz nicht an das 60fps vsync Limit und das nur in Full-HD.
> Wird also mit der Auflösung @ max nur schlecht laufen, CPU sollte nicht limitieren...
> PCars liegt aktuell Nvidias besser...


 
Ja,ist eine 7850, na gut, meinst du auf 1680x1050 klappt es ?


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

Sorry kann ich nicht einschätzen...
Auch kann ich nicht einschätzen welche Einstellungen eine Qualitätssteigerung bringen im Vergleich zum Performanceverlust, wäre sicher hilfreich sowas zu wissen.
Ich habe aber auch keine Zeit das zu testen


----------



## biohaufen (11. August 2012)

Nicht schlimm! Team Member sollte man schon sein, oder? Weil als "Junior" hat man ja fast garnichts !


----------



## acti0n (11. August 2012)

Wenn du alle Fahrzeuge und Strecken willst dann ja


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

Ich würde sagen Team Member lohnt sich auf jeden Fall durch die wöchentlichen Updates die man bekommt.
Zum reinen Testen sollte aber auch Junior reichen, zumal du danach auch problemlos aufrüsten kannst und die Differenz nachzahlst, also kein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Timmynator (11. August 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich kann es mit meinem Rechner auf  Max spielen  ? Ist in der Signatur, CPU übertakte ich gerne, aber  GPU eher nicht!
> Was meint ihr Junior oder Team Member ?



Eindeutig Team Member. Was die Leistung angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, tendenziell profitiert pCARS aber mehr von einer schnellen GPU als einer CPU. Die Tage hat im WMD-Forum einer einen Vergleich c.p. zwischen normal (~2,6 GHz iirc) und einem übertakteten Prozessor (~3,3 Ghz) gemacht, dabei war der Unterschied maximal einige, wenige fps. Eine schnellere Grafik macht sich da stärker bemerkbar.




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Ariel Atom Mugen ganz gerne, habe dort nun Milano Classic die zweitbeste Zeit  Und das mit einem PS2-Pad  Gas und Bremse auf Kreuz und Quadrat. Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass, wenn man einen Trainingslauf startet, die Karre nur maximal in den 2. Gang geht? Muss dann immer neu starten, dann gehts auch wieder  Downsampling auf 2880x1620 läuft bei mir ganz gut



Dann nimm' mal eine Kiste, die keine Heckschleuder ist  Auch wenn der Mugen schon ganz gut abgestimmt ist (probier mal dieselben Spielereien mit dem V8...), ist und bleibt der aufgrund des Leistungsgewichts doch ziemlich lebhaft. Hast du mal die Trigger für Gas und Bremse probiert? Das macht mMn einen großen Unterschied...

Zum Üben bzw. Lernen des Verhaltens der Fahrzeuge bieten sich m.E. sowohl Bologna / B. Reverse sowie Connecticut Hill GP an. CHGP besonders in Bezug auf FFB, weil dort die Bodenwellen und dergleichen schon implementiert sind und man eine hohe Variation von weiten/engen Hi/Low-Speed Kurven und -Geraden hat.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

Wie schafft man es, ne Runde auf der Nordschleife zu fahren, ohne zu schleichen und von der Strecke zu fliegen? Hatte gerade mit Abflügen ~7:30 gehabt


----------



## Timmynator (12. August 2012)

Übung und Streckenkenntnis  Und ein gutes Setup, das einem nicht in den Kurven in den Allerwertesten beißt...

Ist aber trotzdem keine Garantie, ich hab bis heute keine taugliche Runde auf der Nordschleife hinbekommen


----------



## Klarostorix (12. August 2012)

Ich finde es übertrieben, dass man eine tolle Runde (~7:10 im momentan laufenden Event) auf der Nordschleife verliert, weil man in der letzten Kurve vor der langen Geraden einmal die Bande touchiert 

EDIT: Neue Autos  http://www.wmdportal.com/projectnews/three-ginettas-to-join-project-cars/


----------



## DrDave (12. August 2012)

Tja im echten Leben bist du dann auch dismissed
Mehr Autos sind immer gut, immer ran damit


----------



## Klarostorix (12. August 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Tja im echten Leben bist du dann auch dismissed



Wenn Schumi trotz Unfall (z.B. Frontflügel abgefahren) oder "von der Strecke geschoben werden" (z.B. kurz nach dem Start) einen Rundenrekord aufstellt, wird ihm der dann aberkannt?


----------



## DrDave (12. August 2012)

Bei kleinen Beschädigungen nicht, aber ich dachte da die letzte Kurve vor der Geraden eine recht schnelle Passage ist, ist der Schaden bei einer Berührung wahrscheinlich auch nicht gering


----------



## Modmaster (13. August 2012)

Let it rain 

Project CARS - Build 277 | Caterham SP/300.R @ Anhalt GP ( Oschersleben )


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

Über ne Minute Differenz zu meinem und dem besten Ergebnis im Nordschleifen Event
OK ein Teil liegt an mir, da ich eine Runde ohne Kollision hinlegen wollte, aber wie viel kann man letztendlich an der Abstimmung rausholen?
Auf den langen Geraden ist der SP/300R im 6ten Gang schon ein gutes Stück im Begrenzer...
Ich denke hier lassen sich allein durch die Übersetzungsänderung Sekunden gut machen oder?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. August 2012)

Dave,was für ne Zeit fährst du im Event(Eifelwald)?
Das Setup macht eigentlich schon viel aus,mann kann ja so das Auto
auf jede Strecke anpassen...
Was mich aber jetzt schon stutzig macht sind so manche Record Zeiten
Ne 5:30 auf der Nordschleife mit dem ZondaR...wtf ich fahr ne 6:13 wobei ich
ca. noch 10sec gut machen könnte aber dann würden immer noch 30sec auf
den Ersten fehlen


----------



## Goner (13. August 2012)

jeep, fahr auch ne 6,15 aber die topzeiten sind mir auch nicht nach vollziehbar.....


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Dave,was für ne Zeit fährst du im Event(Eifelwald)?
> Das Setup macht eigentlich schon viel aus,mann kann ja so das Auto
> auf jede Strecke anpassen...
> Was mich aber jetzt schon stutzig macht sind so manche Record Zeiten
> ...


 
Hatte im Versuch 2 7:05:XXX, dass war zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas mehr wie 1 min schlechter als der erste mit dem Caterham

Reden wir von euren Zeitem mit dem Caterham 300R?Oo


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. August 2012)

Ne,mit dem Caterham im Event habe ich ne 6:26  die 6:09 war mit dem ZondaR.


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ne,mit dem Caterham im Event habe ich ne 6:26  die 6:09 war mit dem ZondaR.


 
Bin entweder vorsichtig und langsam oder schneller und dann abseits der Strecke
Hast du da schon was an der Abstimmung verändert?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. August 2012)

Ja,die Einstellungen am Auto passe ich bei jedem Rennen immer auf die Strecke an.
Das heißt nachdem ich das Auto getestet habe und sofern es überhaupt nötig ist.
Leider ist das ganze Menu ja noch auf Englisch


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

Mit den Einstellungen habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht beschäftigt, aber oft ist es ja so, dass man die Sachen auch sehr kontraproduktiv einstellen kann(Dämpfung, Federn, Lenkung)


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. August 2012)

Ja,da hast du schon recht...leider gibts ja auch noch keinen Tunnig Prüfstand oder so
aber das wird schon noch werden....


----------



## Timmynator (13. August 2012)

Ich finde es schwierig für das aktuelle Event eine passende Abstimmung mit dem SP/300R zu finden. Im Default Setup ist der ja ein sehr sicheres Auto, aber sobald man den Abtrieb rausnimmt und den auf Geschwindigkeit abstimmt, wird's um einiges lebhafter beim Bremsen und Curb-Rodeln 

Das ist auch meine Ausrede, warum ich bis heute keine valide Runde aufgestellt hab


----------



## Goner (14. August 2012)

Curb-Rodeln trifft es total fahr mit dem SP/300 ne 6,32 beim Event....viele autos lassen sich sehr gut einstellen auf den einzelnen Strecken, um bessere Zeiten heraus zu holen, aber bei dem SP/300 ist es arg schwierig!!! irgendwie will die Kiste nicht mehr als 275 Km/h laufen oder er wird in den Kurven hammer zickig....


----------



## Goner (14. August 2012)

und die Frage bleib echt, was treiben da die Jungs, die die TOP-Zeiten fahren..??!!

Hab ne 6,38 bei Eifelwald mit dem Gumpert und bin auf Platz 5, was ich schon für recht gut halte...bitte nicht die Frage stellen wie oft ich die scheiss Runde gefahren bin.... andere haben einfach mal noch 8 Sek. weniger, was mich stark vermuten lässt, das es einen BUG geben muss....


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2012)

Es gibt sicherlich einen Bug, denn so schnell wie einige fahren ist es normalerweise nicht möglich. Es erinnert mich irgendwie an F1 2011, wo es auch einen Bug gab, bei dem man mit einem bestimmten Setup sehr viel Grip hatte. Ich denke aber SMS wird daran arbeiten.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. August 2012)

Nach LAN-bedingter vorübergehender Abstinenz melde ich mich mal wieder. Habe mich mit dem PS2-Pad mal - wie vorher empfohlen - auf Connecticut Hill GP eingefahren und bekomme ganz taugliche Rundenzeiten hin (Platz 5 momentan mit ~1:57 mit meinem momentanen Favoriten - Ariel Atom Mugen ohne eigene Anpassungen), doch noch lässt die Konstanz zu wünschen übrig. 

Deshalb nun nochmal die Frage nach einem passenden Wheel: Das Driving Force GT von Logitech und das Thrustmaster F430 wurden ja vorgeschlagen. Ich habe mich zu beiden ein wenig schlau gemacht, kann mich aber nicht recht entscheiden. Zu welchem würdet ihr mir von den beiden raten? 

Eine andere Frage wäre noch, ob in den nächsten Monaten noch irgendwelche interessanten Wheels rauskommen, für die sich das Warten lohnt. 

Zudem möchte ich nochmals auf eine Frage hinweisen, die ich hier schon mal gestellt habe: 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass, wenn man einen Trainingslauf startet, die Karre nur maximal in den 2. Gang geht?


----------



## KaterTom (16. August 2012)

Suche mal in den Optionen nach "Automatic Pit". Wenn das aktiviert ist, fahren die Karren im Trainingsmodus nur 80.


----------



## i!!m@tic (16. August 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich einen Bug, denn so schnell wie einige fahren ist es normalerweise nicht möglich.



Ja, in einem anderen Forum hängt das mit dem Turbo der neueren PCs zusammen, wenn du dann übertaktest, läuft alles schneller, als ob man vorspult. Dadurch kommen so unrealistische Zeiten zustande.


----------



## DrDave (16. August 2012)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Ja, in einem anderen Forum hängt das mit dem Turbo der neueren PCs zusammen, wenn du dann übertaktest, läuft alles schneller, als ob man vorspult. Dadurch kommen so unrealistische Zeiten zustande.


 
Ist das dein ernst?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. August 2012)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Ja, in einem anderen Forum hängt das mit dem Turbo der neueren PCs zusammen, wenn du dann übertaktest, läuft alles schneller, als ob man vorspult. Dadurch kommen so unrealistische Zeiten zustande.



Ja,hast du auch Krane`s Video gesehen?
Der Bug muss wohl was mit dem Übertakten zum tun haben...der Turbomodus ist da aber glaub ich egal.Ich habe es selber auch getestet und bei mir tritt der Fehler aber nicht auf...meine Vermutung ist das der Bug nur vorkommt wenn mann über den FSB oder BCLK übertaktet.
Haste mal nen Link I!!matic


----------



## i!!m@tic (16. August 2012)

Nicht mich hauen, ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen, siehe hier.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. August 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Suche mal in den Optionen nach "Automatic Pit". Wenn das aktiviert ist, fahren die Karren im Trainingsmodus nur 80.


 
Danke


----------



## Timmynator (17. August 2012)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Ja, in einem anderen Forum hängt das mit dem  Turbo der neueren PCs zusammen, wenn du dann übertaktest, läuft alles  schneller, als ob man vorspult. Dadurch kommen so unrealistische Zeiten  zustande.



siehe unten. 



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Der Bug muss wohl was mit dem Übertakten zum tun haben...



Nur indirekt. Der eigentliche Fehler kommt durch einen dadurch falsch laufenden Timer im Prozessor, von dem das Spiel seine Zeitinformationen bekommt. Dadurch läuft die Zeit anders. Allerdings ist der Fehler iirc auf die erste Phenom-Generation beschränkt (nicht Phenom II).


@Klarostorix: 

Zu deiner Lenkradfrage: Die beiden scheinen sich ziemlich die Waage zu halten, das Thrustmaster hat mehr Metall verarbeitet (Pedale und Schaltwippen) während das DFGT mehr Knöpfe hat (und kompatibel zur PS3 ist). Die Frage ist, wie sich die Sonderknöpfe verhalten: beim DFGT ist das Drehrad für GT5 vorkonfiguriert, die Fahrhilfen an-/auszuschalten. Am PC ist es lediglich als eine Achse konfiguriert, also nur zwei mögliche Funktionen hat. Ich vermute, beim Manettino auf dem Thrustmaster wird es sich ähnlich verhalten, wenn das Spiel nicht explizit darauf ausgelegt ist. 
Im Zweifelsfall könntest du gucken, ob du beide ausprobieren kannst (Saturn oder MM müssten beide haben, allerdings nie angeschlossen -.-) oder beide bestellst und das, was dir nicht gefällt, zurückschickst. 
Und falls du damit deine o.g. Runden verbessern kannst, darfste mir ein paar Setup-Tips geben


----------



## FabulousBK81 (17. August 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Nur indirekt. Der eigentliche Fehler kommt durch einen dadurch falsch laufenden Timer im Prozessor, von dem das Spiel seine Zeitinformationen bekommt. Dadurch läuft die Zeit anders. Allerdings ist der Fehler iirc auf die erste Phenom-Generation beschränkt (nicht Phenom II).



Alles klar,in dem Fall muss ich wieder nen CoreDuo zulegen...mit denen gehts auch dann klappt`s auch mit der
Bestzeit

Edit: Build 286 ist gerade erschienen,mal schauen was es neues gibt


----------



## nasenmann (18. August 2012)

Ist das nur bei mir so dass seit Anfang an die Buttons für Replay, Noch einmal und beenden flacken und fast nicht gedrückt werden können?
Wenn ich eh schon eine sch*'"# Runde fahre geht mir das gleich noch mehr am Popsch.......
und jetzt bin ich einige runden hinten rein gfahren......
dafür hab ich mir den Lenkeinschlag verbessert! was aber zur Zeit anscheinend noch nix bringt....

noch nicht....


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. August 2012)

Ähh wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe  kannst du im Menu nichts anwählen...wenn Ja,stell einfach
das Lenkrad im laufenden spiel wieder mittig und dann geht auch die Steuerung im Pausen Menu!


----------



## Goner (18. August 2012)

Hör auf den pro, der hat Ahnung....


----------



## nasenmann (18. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ähh wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe  kannst du im Menu nichts anwählen...wenn Ja,stell einfach
> das Lenkrad im laufenden spiel wieder mittig und dann geht auch die Steuerung im Pausen Menu!



habs gerade probiert, Lenkrad mittig stellen stellen bringt nichts...
das tritt auch nicht immer auf, ab und zu flackern die Buttons eben und dann erwischts das Mausal nicht.
Jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm, nur meist wenn die Nerven eh schon gerissen sind dann tritts auf....
Find das Spiel super leiwand!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. August 2012)

Leiwand  Ge Heast Oida,Nasemann was hoast den für a Wheel?


----------



## Modmaster (19. August 2012)

Neues Videomaterial von der Nordschleife : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ByKF74eW8k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goner (19. August 2012)

Video ist gut, zeit könnte ne Minute besser sein, da deine Getriebeabstimmung ******** ist... der SP/300 könnte locker 284 Km/H laufen...


----------



## nasenmann (19. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Leiwand  Ge Heast Oida,Nasemann was hoast den für a Wheel?



super leiwand 

ein Logitech Driving Force GT.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. August 2012)

Ok,dann liegt`s sicher an der Unterstützung vom Lenkrad,da muß WMD noch nachbessern...
Der Goner oben hat auch den ein oder anderen Bug mit dem selben Wheel...


----------



## nasenmann (19. August 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ok,dann liegt`s sicher an der Unterstützung vom Lenkrad,da muß WMD noch nachbessern...
> Der Goner oben hat auch den ein oder anderen Bug mit dem selben Wheel...



aha... ja, denke auch das da dann noch nachgebessert wird....


----------



## Klarostorix (19. August 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Neues Videomaterial von der Nordschleife :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist das auf Facebook schon wieder dein Video?


----------



## Modmaster (19. August 2012)

Jop  Was heißt denn hier schon wieder ? War schon lange nicht mehr bei denen auf der Facebook Seite


----------



## KornDonat (20. August 2012)

Was für Modis gibt es eigentlich bis jetzt die man schon spielen kann ? Bin gerad am überlegen ob ich es mir jetzt kauf oder nicht ^^


----------



## Goner (20. August 2012)

nimmst erstmal den Junior Member für 10€, das ist es auf jeden Fall wert....bei mir hat es 4 Monate gedauert, bis ich mich dann doch für Full Member entschieden habe....

Rennen und Zeitfahren etc.


----------



## Timmynator (20. August 2012)

Goner schrieb:


> nimmst erstmal den Junior Member für 10€, das ist es auf jeden Fall wert....bei mir hat es 4 Monate gedauert, bis ich mich dann doch für Full Member entschieden habe....
> 
> Rennen und Zeitfahren etc.



@KernDonat: Nimm direkt den Full Member, dann hast du Zugriff auf alle Strecken und Wagen. 
Die Modi die es bisher gibt sind Freies Training (Free Practice), Time Trial (Zeitfahren) und Race. Qualifying ist zwar schon verfügbar, aber noch nicht vollständig implementiert, funktioniert daher nicht.


----------



## Stephan79 (23. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs ..spielt das Game jemand mit einer Zotac gtx260 amp2 wenn ja und er schon viele runden gedreht hat kann ja mal sagen wie die Grafikeinstellungen so die besten sind ,probier auch gerade so und rum eine neue karte dauert noch bis ich sie kaufe sieht ja auch so schon richtig prima aus und läuft soweit flüssig aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch ne Einstellung wo die Grafik noch höher geht mit der karte.

MFG Stephan79


----------



## acti0n (23. August 2012)

Ich hab ne Zeitlang mit einer GTX 280 gespielt. Alles war hoch/mid gestellt


----------



## Stephan79 (23. August 2012)

ok danke ..werde das mal alles durch testen mit den Einstellungen


----------



## Timmynator (24. August 2012)

Stell' im Zweifelsfall erstmal Schatten und Reflektionen runter (eins von beiden hat einen Bug bei "Medium", daher besser direkt auf Low stellen). So kannst du die anderen Details hoch halten während Schatten und Reflektionen auch auf niedrigem Level noch recht gut aussehen.


----------



## Stephan79 (24. August 2012)

danke Timmynator werde das mal tun


----------



## FabulousBK81 (24. August 2012)

Build 287 ist Online aber noch leider keine neuen Fahrzeuge...aber die Strecken,Grafik,Physik und Performence werden
immer besser.Ich hab zwar schon ein paar neue Bugs gefunden aber die Atmosphäre auf der Nordschleife ist Unschlagbar!


----------



## nasenmann (24. August 2012)

Jep, wird echt immer besser....
hab zwar ein paar Abstürze mit dem neuen Build gehabt, aber Rennen im Sonnenuntergang heben den Ärger wieder auf .

@Fabulous:
hattest doch recht mit deinem Tipp letztens wegen den undrückbaren Buttons und dem geradestellen des Lenkrades, heute hab ich danach schön drücken können.(wahrscheindlich war letztens meine Mitte wo anders )

Grüße


----------



## Modmaster (26. August 2012)

Hier mal etwas neues von mir : 

Project CARS - Build 287 | Pagani Huayra @ Monterey ( Laguna Seca )


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (27. August 2012)

Mein 1 Video zu PCARS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_o3OMkArPiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (1. September 2012)

Sieht gut aus für dein erstes Video 

Hier mal neues Videomaterial vom Build 291. Aufgenommen mit meiner neuen GTX 660 Ti von MSI. Sehr gute Karte. 

Einstellungen : DX11 und der Rest auf volles Rooooohr  Kein Problem für die Karte 

Project CARS - Build 291 | Formula A @ Belgian Forest


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2012)

Mach mal noch Downsampling auf 2880*1620 an 

Edit: Darf ich mal fragen, wie lange du übst, bis du eine solch gute Runde hinbekommen?


----------



## Modmaster (3. September 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an  Ich drehe vorher immmer ein paar Runden zur Probe und wird dann aufgenommen. Dauert meistens nur so 10 -15 Minuten. 

Gibt aber auch Strecken wo ich mal eine Stunde brauch  Zb. die Nordschleife 

Die meisten Strecken kennt man ja noch von anderen Spielen


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

wann wird mitsubishi endlich zu sehen sein ? oder wird zur zeit mehr an BMW gewerkelt ?


----------



## acti0n (3. September 2012)

Ich glaube eine erste (sehr sehr frühe) BMW Z4 Version kommt Freitag ...


----------



## Timmynator (3. September 2012)

Huky schrieb:


> wann wird mitsubishi endlich zu sehen sein ? oder wird zur zeit mehr an BMW gewerkelt ?


 
Sobald Mitsubishi UK mit den entsprechenden Maßen und Modellen rüberrückt, die zum weiteren Modellieren nötig sind. Für den Moment: it's done when it's done 
Auch deshalb wird mehr am Z4 GT3 gewerkelt. Mal gucken, wieviele Hater und Trolle am kommenden WE aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, um pCARS aufgrund des WIP-BMW niederzumachen. Von wegen "voll die falsche Füsik!!1111 geht ja gar nicht!111elfzich ARCADE OMGWTF!!!111"


----------



## acti0n (4. September 2012)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Guck mal in den Assetto corsa Thread. lol


----------



## Modmaster (4. September 2012)

Hier mal was neues von der Nordschleife  Sieht immer besser aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KYFxqJLtfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. September 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Sieht immer besser aus.


 Optik ist _nicht_ alles...  Aber: Mal wieder ein _gutes_ Video


----------



## Modmaster (6. September 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf den morgigen Build. BMW Z4 GT3 

Hier mal ein kleines Rennen in Monza  Die Formel 1 ist ja dieses Wochenende dort unterwegs.

Project CARS - Build 291 | Short Race @ Milan GP ( Monza )


----------



## acti0n (6. September 2012)

Build ist nun da, aber aufgrund eines Fehlers können wir bis morgen warten, bis die beiden BMW's fahrbar sind.

Des weiteren soll nun (mal wieder) ein neues FFB dabei sein. Konnte ich noch nicht testen da ich nur mal eben mit dem X-Box 360 controller gefahren bin.

ALSO LÖSCHT EUER PCARS PROFIL

Nach ein paar Wochen pCars Pause muss ich aber sagen hat sich viel getan was Sound und Performance angeht. Und auf der Nordschleife unterschiedliche Asphalt-Belege sind genial und sieht gut aus. So langsam gefällt mir auch das Layout. Komplett anders als in Shift 2 - wirkt erheblich realistischer was ich so von gesehen NS videos sagen kann. Bin leider noch nicht auf der echten NS unterwegs gewesen. Muss ich aber mal machen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. September 2012)

Nice  in Sachen FFB hat sich echt was getan!Fühlt sich gleich schon besser an...jetzt muss WMD
im laufe des Tages nur noch die BMW`s freischalten


----------



## Timmynator (7. September 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Des weiteren soll nun (mal wieder) ein neues FFB dabei sein. Konnte ich noch nicht testen da ich nur mal eben mit dem X-Box 360 controller gefahren bin.
> ALSO LÖSCHT EUER PCARS PROFIL


 
Der Installer fragt automatisch, ob das Profil gelöscht werden soll. 

Das neue FFB ist besser, detailierter als das alte, aber von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich. Ich finde z.B. dass der Mono (der übrigens auch leicht angepasst wurde) jetzt zu schwaches FFB hat. Detailierter, aber insgesamt schwach.

€dit: NACHTRAG: BMWs sind jetzt freigeschaltet für Build 296. Allerdings nicht für Junior Members, also nur Full Member+. Fahren und klingen aber grandios


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. September 2012)

Die BMW`s sind für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht...der Z4 hat mir aber zu wenig Dampf unter
der Haube aber alles in allem finde ich die 2 neuen Autos einfach zu Ruhig und zu Leicht zum fahren...


----------



## Mayday1980 (7. September 2012)

wie mus ich das beim Controller den einstellen, das er mein fanatec porsche gt3 v2 mit den csp erkennt?


----------



## Soldyah (7. September 2012)

Whooohoo, 
meine Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base + BMW M3 GT2 Lenkrad + ClubSport Pedal V2 und CSR Shifter Set sind gestern angekommen 
Jetzt macht Project CARS erst einen Sinn, hab mit xbox Controller nicht mal eine gescheite Runde hingekriegt


----------



## Timmynator (7. September 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Die BMW`s sind für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht...der Z4 hat mir aber zu wenig Dampf unter
> der Haube aber alles in allem finde ich die 2 neuen Autos einfach zu Ruhig und zu Leicht zum fahren...


 
Für dich gilt derselbe Hinweis, wie er zuhauf im WMD-Forum gegeben: It's WIP. 

Das sind die ersten Exports des jeweiligen Fahrzeugs, die haben noch keine eigene Fahrphysik, sondern sog. Placeholder Physics, die Modelle sind nur insoweit fertig, dass sie von aussen (und teilweise im Cockpit) fertig sind und somit ins Spiel können. FFB ist auch noch nicht fahrzeugspezifisch implementiert, daher sind hier auch nur ggf. geringe Effekte zu erwarten bzw. nur die streckenspezifischen. 
Eigentlich ist dieser Release auch ein Test, ob man der Community auch eine "early version" an die Hand geben kann, anstelle das Modell weitestgehend fertigzustellen. Deshalb fehlt beim GT4 das animierte Cockpit, beim M1P sind nur die Zeiger in den Instrumenten und es gibt keine unterschiedlichen LODs in den Replays. 

@Mayday: Hast du mal "Custom Wheel" ausprobiert? Man muss allerdings in jedem Fall zuerst die Achsen in der Konfiguration zuweisen, bevor die Kalibrierung im Spiel funktioniert.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. September 2012)

@Timmy: das weiß ich doch  ich hatte Ja geschrieben"für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht"


----------



## nasenmann (7. September 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Für dich gilt derselbe Hinweis, wie er zuhauf im WMD-Forum gegeben: It's WIP.
> 
> Das sind die ersten Exports des jeweiligen Fahrzeugs, die haben noch keine eigene Fahrphysik, sondern sog. Placeholder Physics, die Modelle sind nur insoweit fertig, dass sie von aussen (und teilweise im Cockpit) fertig sind und somit ins Spiel können. FFB ist auch noch nicht fahrzeugspezifisch implementiert, daher sind hier auch nur ggf. geringe Effekte zu erwarten bzw. nur die streckenspezifischen.
> Eigentlich ist dieser Release auch ein Test, ob man der Community auch eine "early version" an die Hand geben kann, anstelle das Modell weitestgehend fertigzustellen. Deshalb fehlt beim GT4 das animierte Cockpit, beim M1P sind nur die Zeiger in den Instrumenten und es gibt keine unterschiedlichen LODs in den Replays.



Ich fände es besser das Spiel überhaupt an anderen Stellen weiter zu entwickeln als noch 2 "Baustellen" ins Rennen zu schicken.....


----------



## Timmynator (7. September 2012)

@ nasenmann: Butter bei de Fische, welche anderen "Baustellen" meinst du? Mal davon abgesehen, dass das ganze Ding noch eine (pre-alpha...)Baustelle ist. 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die (aktive) WMD-Community allein aufgrund der Menge weitaus schneller und besser im Bugtesting ist, als es die Devs je sein könnten


----------



## nasenmann (7. September 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> @ nasenmann: Butter bei de Fische, welche anderen "Baustellen" meinst du? Mal davon abgesehen, dass das ganze Ding noch eine (pre-alpha...)Baustelle ist.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass die (aktive) WMD-Community allein aufgrund der Menge weitaus schneller und besser im Bugtesting ist, als es die Devs je sein könnten



die KI zum Beispiel.... die fährt schon seit etlichen Builds auf Kollisionskurs.......
die Strecken fertig machen...
die Fahrpysik...
und ich weiß dass das ncoh eine pre Alpha ist...... mir taugt das Spiel grundsätzlich ja auch, nur hätte ich mir ein bischen erwartet das einmal die Bugs behoben werden anstatt neue Sachen einzubauen...


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

Wagen entwerfen macht eh eine andere Abteilung als die welche die KI programmiert .


----------



## Timmynator (7. September 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die KI erst vernünftig gemacht werden kann, wenn alle Rennstrecken ihren Vorbildern entsprechend geloftet sind. Und eine temporäre (!) Lösung der Fahrphysik zur Marktreife bringen, wenn in absehbarer Zeit die eigentliche Lösung (neues Reifenmodell) implementiert wird, macht auch herzlich wenig Sinn


----------



## nasenmann (7. September 2012)

Wie auch immer.....
freu mich wenn das fertige Spiel draussen ist....


----------



## Modmaster (8. September 2012)

Hier mal der BMW Z4 GT3  Den Sound finde ich echt schon gut.

Project CARS - Build 296 | BMW Z4 GT3 @ Jin Ding ( Zhuhai )


----------



## nasenmann (8. September 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hier mal der BMW Z4 GT3  Den Sound finde ich echt schon gut.
> 
> Project CARS - Build 296 | BMW Z4 GT3 @ Jin Ding ( Zhuhai )



 Der Sound ist echt leiwand!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. September 2012)

Aber leider nur in der außen Ansicht...im Cockpit schläft mann ja fast ein!


----------



## norse (15. September 2012)

So wie es halt in echt ist, im Cockpit hörst du eig nur das Getriebe jaulen, einfach geil! Bin echt erstaunt wie gut sie selbst die Sounds umsetzen, gerade das jaulen des Getriebe und stottern wen man vom gas geht...einfach geil!!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. September 2012)

Ok,nach dem neuen Update ist auch der Cockpit Sound besser geworden aber irgendwie hat mir das letzte Build mehr
zugesagt.Ich finde das es sich nicht mehr so flüssig fahren lässt....


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2012)

Ich habe heute auch das erste mal C.A.R.S. mit dem G27 angespielt. Ich kann nur sagen, das dieses Game in der Pre Alpha schon besser als jedes andere Rennspiel ist das ich je getestet habe.
Verdammt großen Respekt an SMS! Mein Lieblingsauto ist ja der Lotus Turbo, einfach ein Brachiales Fahrgefühl!

Nur eins hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden: Wie starte ich ein richtiges Rennen mit Gegnern? Egal was ich mache, ich bin immer allein 

Edit: Habs raus


----------



## Iconoclast (15. September 2012)

Hat sich das Game in der Performance eigentlich so stark verbessert? Habe zum Spaß mal Downsampling ausprobiert (2880x1620) bei maximalen Details und 4xMSAA. Worst Case mit 21 Gegnern waren 31FPS! Klar, 60FPS sind besser, aber das Game sieht dermaßen Hammer aus und spielbar ist es damit auch noch. Dabei ist mein System ja, ich will nicht sagen langsam, aber mittlerweile gibt es doch schnellere Systeme. Einfach nur wahnsinnig geil.


----------



## Modmaster (16. September 2012)

Die Performance wird von Tag zu Tag immer besser. Mal schauen was da noch geht.

Project CARS - Build 302 | BMW Z4 GT3 @ Monterey ( Laguna Seca )


----------



## norse (16. September 2012)

schönes video, fährst aba relativ ruhig und langsam oder? kommt so....gemütlich rüber 
der BMW Z ist einer der schönsten GT-Wagen find ich !


----------



## Modmaster (16. September 2012)

Zum Sonntag kann man mal gemütlich fahren  Meine Videos sind ja außerdem keine Hotlaps Videos. Ich will damit das Spiel der Community näher bringen. Was bringt es mir jetzt die schnellsten Runden zu drehen wenn sowieso jeden Freitag die Stats resettet werden.


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. September 2012)

Hat hier jemand ein Fanatec Wheel mit Projekt Cars?


----------



## acti0n (16. September 2012)

Ja...


----------



## Soldyah (16. September 2012)

+1


----------



## Modmaster (17. September 2012)

Ich fahre mit dem GT3RS V2 und dem CSR Elite Pedals 

Hier mal was neues von mir :

Project CARS - Build 302 | BMW M1 Procar @ Derby GP ( Donington Park )


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2012)

Ich habe es mir jetzt auch geholt...also optisch super, aber meh. Ich hatte es mir ein wenig anders vorgestellt. Die Steuerung ist ja ziemlich  Hat noch einer Probleme dabei sich replays an zu gucken?


----------



## stayxone (20. September 2012)

Hmm eigentlich nicht, funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut.

Steuere CARS mit nem ollen Driving Force pro und finde auch das Feedback sehr gut.


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2012)

Also es fängt nach ca 3 Sekunden an zu laggen wie Hölle (habe Fraps noch nicht mitlaufen lasse). Aber ich schätze es startet mit 10FPS und geht dann runter auf 2-3 und kurz danach crashed das Spiel. Ich spiele mit 'nem G25. Soweit super, wie immer. Aber bei manchen Fahrzeugen scheint es total verbuggt zu sein. Eventuell liegt es ja einfach am Alpha status. Muss mich im forum nochmal schlau lesen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. September 2012)

Schräg,also Performence Technisch läuft das Spiel auf Ultra Einstellungen 1A bei mir!Und die Lenkung über`s
G27 passt auch wie angegossen 
Das mit denn Replays kenn ich aber,der Fehler tritt bei mir aber erst ab 20 Gegnern auf....


----------



## Papzt (21. September 2012)

Liegt wohl an den Einstellungen....ich bin da noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen  Und bei den Replays habe ich das auch, wenn ich allein fahre.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. September 2012)

Komisch,wie gesagt ab 20 Spielern ca bleibt`s dann im Replay Modus hängen wobei das aber auch nur
alle 3 Rennen vorkommt.Aber wo es so gut wie immer bei mir abschmiert sind die 64er Rennen bei Nacht...

Edit:Endlich  Der MP Modus wurde freigeschaltet aber leider nur das Menu


----------



## acti0n (21. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit 'nem G25. Soweit super, wie immer. Aber bei manchen Fahrzeugen scheint es total verbuggt zu sein.



Ähhhh was genau meinst du? Hab meine Glaskugel vergessen und ohne weitere Angaben kann man keine vernünftige Antwort geben.


----------



## Papzt (21. September 2012)

Also wenn ich das Lenkrad einschlage, ist es bis ~45° ganz normal, dann kommt eine Art Widerstand und danach habe ich kein Feedback mehr....es lässt sich einfach komplett lenken ohne Vibration etc.


----------



## acti0n (21. September 2012)

Hast du dein Lenkrad denn auch in den Spiel-Optionen kalibiriert? (Zuerst komplett drehen, halten, weiter klicken, dann 90 Grad nach links bis dort 900 steht, halten, nochmal auf weiter klicken)


----------



## Papzt (21. September 2012)

Ach...so funktioniert das...ich habs probiert, hatte sich nichts verändert. Danke, ich werd es mal versuchen


----------



## Modmaster (25. September 2012)

Neues Footage aus der Eifel. Die Nordschleife wird immer schöner 

Project CARS - Build 306 | Racer V8 RS @ Eifelwald ( Nordschleife )


----------



## acti0n (26. September 2012)

Und ich finde sie vom layout her schon jetzt besser als die von Shift oder GTR Evo oder die gemoddede für rFactor. (Die auch nicht schlecht war)


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

Gestern hab ich dann auch mal zugeschlagen. Jetzt erstmal Triplewide zum laufen bekommen und das DF GT entstauben .


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und ich finde sie vom layout her schon jetzt besser als die von Shift oder GTR Evo oder die gemoddede für rFactor.


 Und konkret _worauf_ fundiert Deine Aussage?


----------



## Iro540 (26. September 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich am letzten Wochenende schon mal eine Runde drehen; aber dann musste ich einen Kleiderschrank kaufen und aufbauen…
Aber jetzt ist alles fertig und ich kann mich mal wieder an den „Renntisch“ setzen und ein paar Runden pCars drehen… Freue mich schon drauf; vor allem auf die neu eingebundenen BMW’s.
Bin mal auf den Unterschied zu den früheren Builds gespannt.

Das mit der Nordschleife und den extrem guten Zeiten ist echt blöd. Der absolute Rundenrekord liegt ja irgendwo bei 6:11:xxx; in aktueller Ausführung (Streckenlayout) bei 7:24 im Gumpert Apollo Sport (soweit ich Auto-Motor-Sport Glauben schenken kann). Die Nordschleife ist schon eine „sau“ anspruchsvolle Strecke; bin die mal mit meinem PKW gefahren (hat jetzt auch nicht soo wenig PS); danach konnte ich mir nen Satz neuer Reifen kaufen . Zum Glück muss man das ja in einer Simulation nicht (und wenn dann nicht mit echtem Geld ).


----------



## acti0n (27. September 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und konkret _worauf_ fundiert Deine Aussage?


Auf meine eigene Meinung??

Und darauf: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqdjTO7vUmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und darauf:


 Den Clip hättest Du gleich mit posten können.


----------



## Modmaster (30. September 2012)

Was für ein Sound   

Project CARS - Build 311 | BMW M1 Procar @ Badenring ( Hockenheimring )


----------



## nasenmann (30. September 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Was für ein Sound
> 
> Project CARS - Build 311 | BMW M1 Procar @ Badenring ( Hockenheimring )



Hört sich leiwand an!
Das Caper Stockcar hat beim schalten ein Donnern bekommen, da kann man gar nicht genug hin und her schalten....


----------



## Iro540 (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin am Wochenende mit dem Pagani Zonda R über Eifelwald und Belgian Forest "geballert"; echt gut . Der einzig limitierende Faktor war meine Graka; ansonsten. Der Sound und die Physik sind schon echt gut . Nur der BMW Z4 ist noch nicht ganz so gut eingebaut und eingebunden; da stört mich noch das Lenkverhalten; ist noch ein wenig Schwammig .

Ist mometan mein Lieblings-Renn-Spiel; RaceOn ist halt echt schon alt und die Grafik dementsprechend (aber Physil einfach bombe...). Den vergleich zu Race07 / RaceOn braucht pCars aber nicht zu scheuen.


----------



## acti0n (1. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich mittlerweile auch, dass pCars von der Physik her sehr gut ist


----------



## Timmynator (1. Oktober 2012)

Dann warte mal das STM ab  Von dem, was AJ so hören lässt, sollte es ein markanter (positiver) Unterschied zum momentanen Verhalten sein. 

@ Iro540: Der Z4 ist ja auch nur ansatzweise fertig, genau wieder M1


----------



## acti0n (1. Oktober 2012)

Oh, die Senior Manager (25000 EUR, Mods , DEVS usw) können ab heute den Multiplayer Modus benutzen.

Es gibt einen Dedicated Server und es soll dafür das es wirklich die allererste Version ist schon sehr Lagfrei und Smooth laufen. Allerdings gibt es noch keine Game-Logick wie Runden, Start usw aber man kann schon zusammen auf der Strecke fahren!

Ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten, bis alle Fahren dürfen. Lass mal hier in der Community einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und dann zusammen Rasen 

Wär ja sowas von geil wenn die erste MP Build für alle am Freitag verfügbar ist.


----------



## Iro540 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das habe ich auch festgestellt... Bei Nachtrennen leuchten die so komisch; bzw. funkeln wie am auch am Tage...

Ohja, lass MP Racen... wenns fertig ist...


----------



## Timmynator (5. Oktober 2012)

Build 316 ist up. Manager+ können mittlerweile den Multiplayer testen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2012)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist:
Username und Passwort werden vom Launcher als Klartext an die pCars.exe dran gehangen.
Wer es ganz eilig hat kann also auch eine Verknüpfung auf 





> _Pfad_\pCARS.exe" /USERNAME _username_ /PASSWORD _passwort_


----------



## rolli (7. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ist zwar recht nützlich.

Aber irgendwie find ich das schon bedenklich.
Ich will auch nicht wissen, wie sicher mein Passwort in der Windows-Registry aufgehoben ist. 

Gut, dass außer mir keiner an meinen Rechner darf.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich auch alles andere als optimal.
Bei mir wurde der Aufruf halt durch SoftTh mit geloggt und ich hab nicht schlecht geguckt als da plötzlich mein Passwort in Klartext stand.


----------



## acti0n (7. Oktober 2012)

Ähm das wird nicht übers Internet versendet. Es wird einfach nur ein Parameter mit User/Pass an die pCars.exe übertragen.

Im Spiel/Launcher selbst wird soweit ich weiß verschlüsselt.


----------



## rolli (7. Oktober 2012)

Dass von außen keiner Zugriff hat im Normalfall, ist schon klar.

Aber wehe, man lässt jemanden an den Rechner.


----------



## Timmynator (8. Oktober 2012)

Build 318 für Junior Member+ ist raus mit einigen Bugfixes für Sakitto im laufenden Event.
Für Senior+ gibt es Multiplayer-Zugang und zusätzlich die erste Iteration der Eifelwald GP aka Nürburgring GP Strecke. Das VLN Layout ist ebenfalls geplant, wird aber erst erstellt, wenn beide Einzelstrecken final sind, um nötige Anpassungen nicht doppelt machen zu müssen.


----------



## acti0n (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Multiplayer Modus extrem geil ist!

Erinnert mich so richtig schön an GTR 2 und Race07/GTR Evo zeiten ^^


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Multiplayer Modus extrem geil ist!
> 
> Erinnert mich so richtig schön an GTR 2 und Race07/GTR Evo zeiten ^^



Ich frag mich grade was an nem Multiplayermodus so besonders ist? Entweder es gibt einen oder es gibt keinen. Das einzige, wo ich mir Unterschiede vorstellen könnte wäre bei der Teilnehmerzahl und bei der Positions- bzw. Kollisionsabfrage aber das können ja mittlerweile alle sehr gut.

Also klärt mich mal bitte über die Besonderheiten auf.


----------



## Timmynator (9. Oktober 2012)

Es ist eine frühe Entwicklungsversion eines Spiels, bei der der Multiplayer schon funktioniert und von der Community getestet werden kann anstelle eine closed alpha nur innerhalb des Studios durchzuführen?


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine frühe Entwicklungsversion eines Spiels, bei der der Multiplayer schon funktioniert und von der Community getestet werden kann anstelle eine closed alpha nur innerhalb des Studios durchzuführen?



Das kann ja sein, beantwortet meine Frage aber nicht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wäre es ja auch frech, euch als zahlende Alphatester Kontent vorzuenthalten...


----------



## Timmynator (9. Oktober 2012)

Für diesen speziellen Fall beantwortet es deine Frage sehr wohl  Das Besondere an diesem Multiplayer ist, dass er trotz seiner Kinderschuhe schon einigermaßen brauchbar funktioniert. Und dass die Community in einem solchen Stadium testen darf, ist auch nicht selbstverständlich. 

Zum Thema zahlende Tester: Die Features sind nach Art der Mitgliedschaft sehr wohl beschränkt. Momentan dürfen maximal Senior+ Levels z.B. den Multiplayer testen. Ebenso die Eifelwald GP Strecke. Zwar werden die Features später auch für niedrigere Ränge freigeschaltet, aber man hat nicht generell direkt Zugriff auf alle Neuerungen.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:
			
		

> Für diesen speziellen Fall beantwortet es deine Frage sehr wohl  Das Besondere an diesem Multiplayer ist, dass er trotz seiner Kinderschuhe schon einigermaßen brauchbar funktioniert. Und dass die Community in einem solchen Stadium testen darf, ist auch nicht selbstverständlich.
> 
> Zum Thema zahlende Tester: Die Features sind nach Art der Mitgliedschaft sehr wohl beschränkt. Momentan dürfen maximal Senior+ Levels z.B. den Multiplayer testen. Ebenso die Eifelwald GP Strecke. Zwar werden die Features später auch für niedrigere Ränge freigeschaltet, aber man hat nicht generell direkt Zugriff auf alle Neuerungen.



Die community kann hier gar nichts testen, es sei denn sie greift vorher in den Geldbeutel aber das ist ein anderes Thema.  ich bezog meine Frage auf den Post von 'action', der sich sehr euphorisch liest. Und so besonders ist es nicht, dass er Mp hier schon funktioniert, schliesslich hat man ja ausreichend Erfahrungen mit den bisherigen Spielen sammeln können und man musste ja nur noch bereits bestehende Technik integrieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> ...ich bezog meine frage auf den post von 'action', der sich sehr euphorisch liest...


:d :d :d​


----------



## rolli (10. Oktober 2012)

@1awd1

Bestehende Technik integrieren, das ist so eine Sache.

Denn das Entwicklerteam darf nichts aus vorherigen Produktionen wiederverwerten, da die Rechte jeweils beim Publisher liegen.
Alles muss von Grund auf neu gebaut und programmiert werden.

Dass die Erfahrung schon da ist, ist natürlich klar.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Oktober 2012)

rolli schrieb:
			
		

> @1awd1
> 
> Bestehende Technik integrieren, das ist so eine Sache.
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es so ist, wird hier mit Sicherheit nicht das Rad neu erfunden und sowas wie nen funktionierender Mp ist ja nun nix wirklich besonderes (oder vielleicht doch? die Frage steht ja nachwie vor im Raum). Kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum manch einer hier wegen dem Spiel so nen Hermann macht. Bisher sehe ich bei cars nix besonderes. Klar, tolle Grafik aber das wars dann auch bisher. Das können andere auch. Den Quantensprung, von dem der ein oder andere hier ja überzeugt zu sein scheint, sehe ich hier leider noch nicht (Grafik ist nicht alles). Wo sind die Innovationen, die Neuerungen, das Besondere? 

Klärt mich auf!


----------



## acti0n (11. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> :d :d :d​


 
Sicher, dass du schon Erwachsen bist?

Nungut weiter zum Thema:

Der MP wurde Monatelang komplett neu gecoded und es gibt einige technische Dinge, die so noch kein Rennspiel hatte. Erstens ganz normal Dedizierte Server (ok normal) und zweitens eine P2P-Technik, die wohl den Server entlasten soll/für einen besseren Ping sorgen soll. (Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon implementiert ist) 

Und wenn man bedenkt, dass es gerade mal eine sehr sehr frühe Version ist, in der man zusammen auf der Strecke fahren kann und sonst nichts, läuft es sehr gut. Die Start-Ampel funktioniert und die Strecken/Auto-Auswahl. Wieviele Runden man fährt, muss man noch absprechen und das Wetter sowie die Zeit werden auch noch nicht Synchronisiert. (Und noch 1000 andere Sachen)

Aber es läuft komplett Lagfrei, selbst wenn man mit 30/40 Leuten ca. unterwegs ist. Das jetzige Limit ist bei 64 Spielern. Wie es dort abläuft keine Ahnung da ich noch kein so volles Rennen gesehen habe

Das besondere an dem Spiel ist, wie jeder sehen kann, natürlich die Grafik und mittlerweile ist das *Fahrverhalten/FFB* schon wirklich sehr *sehr gut*. Es macht einfach nur eine riesige menge *Spaß*. Ich sehe da nichts von Arcade oder sowas. Und es wird bald sogar NOCH besser, wenn das neue Tyre Model "Seta Tyre Model" da ist. Achja, ich wollte ja sagen was dort das Besondere ist: Die Community. Jeder kann Ideen Vorschlagen, genau die Entwicklung mitverfolgen, Bugs reporten usw.. Es ist für einige "Arcade"? Dann schreib denen im Forum genau was wieso unter welchen Umständen nicht wie in der Realität ist und wenn du schlüssige Begründungen hast, wird garantiert darauf eingegangen. Getrolle aka pCars ist doof und Arcade wird natürlich ignoriert/verwarnt. Wie auch immer, schon alleine durch die Community/Entwicklungs Plattform ist pCars schon etwas sehr Besonderes.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> ...ich bezog meine Frage auf den Post von 'action', der sich sehr  euphorisch liest...





brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> :d :d :d​


 


acti0n schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du schon Erwachsen bist?
> Wie auch immer, schon alleine durch die Community/Entwicklungs Plattform ist pCars schon etwas sehr Besonderes.


 
 Bis _*Du*_ sicher, über eine gewisse Toleranzfähigkeit zu verfügen, gar den einen oder anderen Spaß zu verstehen? Warum reagierst Du immer gleich so _empfindlich_?! Und ja, ich _weiß_ darum, _erwachsen_ zu sein, _Verantwortung_ in verschiedenen Lebensbereichen zu übernehmen, Entscheidungen zu treffen etc.

Übrigens: Wenn das kollektive Geschäftsmodell des Geldsammelns in der geneigten Community nicht funktioniert hätte, wäre SlightlyMad längst insovlent gewesen. Und ich stimme *1awd1* zu, abgesehen von der Community-Geldkollekte, welche _tatsächlichen_ Alleinstellungsmerkmale hat Project CARS? Die in Deinem Post #728 angeführten Punkte können weder stichhaltig überzeugen, noch ist dem etwas neues, _innovatives_, zu entnehmen.


----------



## Timmynator (11. Oktober 2012)

Jungens, jetzt kommt mal wieder runter. Dass zwischen brennmeister und action eine gewisse Hassliebe besteht, ist mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt  Genauso, dass ihr beide jeweils gerne des Teufels Advokaten für sämtliche Äusserungen des Anderen spielt. 

Können wir das hier auf einen Austausch zurückführen, der ohne persönliche Angriffe auskommt?

Wenn der MP für alle bzw. für eure jeweiligen pCARS-Mitgliedschaften freigeschaltet ist, könnt ihr das ja fahrtechnisch klären. Ich spiel' auch gerne den Schiedsrichter und ramm' euch dann alle beide weg


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, dass du schon Erwachsen bist?
> 
> Nungut weiter zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Alles nix neues. Lagprobleme habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, bei keinem Spiel. Ich fahre z.B. regelmässig Rennen in iracing mit 30 Leuten aus der ganzen Welt ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Selbiges bei Race, GTR usw.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde mich freuen, ne richtig gute Sim mehr auf meinem Rechner zu installieren, aber das was bisher in cars gezeigt wird erfüllt zumindest meine Ansprüche an eine solche nicht. Mit der Meinung stehe ich ja auch nicht allein da.

Glücklicher Weise haben wir alle andere Ansprüche und Erwartungen und der Markt bietet ja zum Glück auch schon reichlich Alternativen, die hervorragend funktionieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Wenn der MP für alle bzw. für eure jeweiligen pCARS-Mitgliedschaften freigeschaltet ist, könnt ihr das ja fahrtechnisch klären. Ich spiel' auch gerne den Schiedsrichter und ramm' euch dann alle beide weg


 Von wegen '_wenn zwei sich streiten_'...  Also ich _habe_ 'Nehmerqualitäten'...


----------



## Timmynator (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir ramboen das mit den Stock Cars aus, die sind das aus dem normalen Betrieb gewohnt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir ramboen das mit den Stock Cars aus, die sind das aus dem normalen Betrieb gewohnt


 ​Und die Revanche/Rückrunde findet auf Assetto Corsa statt.


----------



## Timmynator (11. Oktober 2012)

Hehe. Und die After-Show-Party dann in Gran Turismo 6? 

Schade, dass AC nicht auch auf ein Community-Prinzip setzt. Wie sagt man so schön: Konkurrenz belebt den Markt; und ich glaube, dass viele Teilnehmer durchaus bereit wären auf beiden Plattformen aktiv zu werden. Das mag jetzt ein wenig blauäugig klingen, aber ich glaube, dass am Ende die Qualität der Features bei beiden Programmen durch den "informalen Austausch" höher wäre...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Hehe. Und die After-Show-Party dann in Gran Turismo 6?


 Wie jetzt, _keine_ Shift 2-Gedenkveranstaltung, Motto '*R*est *I*n *P*eace'?! 
Spaß beiseite, wirklich realistisch werden ein paar gemeinsame Runden mit P-Cars, wenn die _finale_ Version erhältlich ist. Für gelegentliche Testrunden der Entwicklungs-Builds schaue ich immer wieder mal bei meinem Kompagnon 'rein. Der Lizenzerwerb des finalen AC ist bei mir bereits verbindlich gesetzt.


----------



## acti0n (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich echt wie man sich immer nur auf ein Teil so versteifen kann.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch sehr doll auf AC aber muss deswegen nicht irgendwelche Games, die man nichtmal besitzt/nicht Final sind in den Dreck ziehen.

pCars ist definitiv NICHT Arcade, wer das behauptet, ist ein troll. Ganz einfach. (@ 1awd1 Beweise? Schau einfach mal in den Physics-Bereich @ WMDportal, vorausgesetzt du bist dort Mitglied. Würde mich ja nichtmal wundern wenn du wie Brennmeister einfach nur am nörgeln bist.) 

Und was genau erwartest du denn für Antworten was ganz neu und toll und anders beim MP von pCars sein soll? Man kann Fahren, das funktioniert wirklich sehr gut und macht einfach nur Spaß. Vor allem wenn man den sehr frühen Entwicklungsstand sieht. Solltest du wirklich abgefahrene Ideen haben die sowas von geil wären schreib sie mal auf. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird sowas dann geschehen, wenn man das ins WMDPortal Forum postet.



Und Brennmeister ja, wir können gerne mal Online fahren.


----------



## Timmynator (11. Oktober 2012)

Build 321 ist für Junior Member+ raus und erlaubt momentan auch Full Members das Multiplayer-Vergnügen zu teilen. Sehr spaßig bisher


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Hehe. Und die After-Show-Party dann in Gran Turismo 6?
> 
> Schade, dass AC nicht auch auf ein Community-Prinzip setzt.


 
Das finde ich bei AC eigentlich ganz gut. Die Entwickler haben genug Erfahrungen mit Simulationen. Siehe nK Pro. Auch weil Kunos halt Software fürs Fahrertraining schreibt. Die wissen schon genau was die machen. Wenn da jetzt wie bei pCars jeder in der Community seinen Senf dazu geben dürfte, dann hätte man sowas wie pCars. So geht AC mehr in Richtung rFactor. Kunos stellt das Hauptprogramm was Grafisch, Soundtechnisch und von der Physik her erstklassig ist und die Community kann das weiter mit Mods ausbauen. Hat bei rFactor schon perfekt funktioniert und bei rFactor 2 klappt das ebenfalls. 

Morgen kommt ja ein neuer Build raus. Aber ich befürchte das mich da die Physik immer noch nicht überzeugen kann. Die ist immer noch zu unberechenbar. Normalerweise sollte man bei gewissen Fahrmanövern vorhersehen können was das Fahrzeug macht. Aber bei pCars klappt das nicht so wirklich. Vielleicht ändern die da noch was dran.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich echt wie man sich immer nur auf ein Teil so versteifen kann.
> 
> Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch sehr doll auf AC aber muss deswegen nicht irgendwelche Games, die man nichtmal besitzt/nicht Final sind in den Dreck ziehen.
> 
> ...



Hast du meinen letzten Post gelesen? Anscheinend nicht. Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass meine (!) Ansprüche anders sind, wenn du mit weniger zufrieden bist, ist das natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung. Und eine gute Fahrphysik brauch ich nicht in einem Forum suchen, die möchte ich "erfahren"!

Und nein, ich bin nicht Mitglied (ich gebe mein Geld nur für ein fertiges Produkt aus und das auch nur dann, wenn ich weiss, dass es das kann was ich erwarte und nicht wenn ich die Hoffnung habe, das vielleicht irgendwann mal etwas halbwegs das wird, was ich mir wünsche), habe aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit mal ne Runde zu drehen, mir reichlich Videos im Netz anzugucken oder mich mit anderen Leuten darüber auszutauschen um mir ein eigenes unverfälschtes Bild zu machen.

Und ich brauche keine tollen Ideen, ich habe ja hier schließlich auch nicht einen nur zur Hälfte funktionierenden Multiplayermodus als superhypertollgenial gelobt, das war jemand anders...  

So, ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, drücke gaaaaaaaanz fest die Daumen, dass SMS nicht wieder so nen Schrott abliefert wie bei den letzten Versuchen ne Sim zu liefern und freu mich dann vielleicht in ein paar Monaten darüber diese für nen paar Euro aus der nächsten Spielegrabbelkiste zu ziehen.

p.s.: wenn du mal richtig punkten möchtest, dann schlag doch mal vor, dass nen anständiger tripplescreen support mit eingebaut wird (gibt ja reichlich Simracer, die mit mehr als nur einem Monitor fahren). Ein gutes Beispiel wie man sowas richtig macht ist iracing aber auch Asetto Corsa und RF2 scheinen da auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein (denn auch so etwas gehört zu einer guten sim dazu).


----------



## acti0n (11. Oktober 2012)

Die kam heute schon raus. Und das neue Tyre Model ist auch noch nicht da. Warte erstmal ab, dann kannst du meckern 
Aber selbst mit dem jetzigen ist das schon mittlerweile ganz gut. Ich merke wenn die Reifen blockieren, kann schön driften, wenn es sein muss und das Auto macht auch was ich will.

Was auch oft ist, wenn man eine Sim gewöhnt ist muss man erstmal ein paar (viele) Stunden fahren um sich umzugewöhnen. Das FFB usw ist halt ganz anders als in rFactor und co.

Und zu rFactor: Naja zu viele Mods, viel zu viele ILLEGALE Konvertierungen (selbst pCars Autos sind da schon drin).. und naja MP nur in einer Liga oder so möglich. Public alles zu weit zerstreut, man hat meistens die Mod oder die Strecke nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass es in pCars kein Modding gibt. Dadurch hat man immer hochqualitativen Content und kann deshalb immer Online Fahren.

pCars erinnert mich nun mit dem MP wirklich sehr an GTR Evolution, welches ich sehr geliebt habe.

@ awd ich glaub das geht jetzt schon mit dem Tripple-Screen. Hab aber nur 1 Monitor und kann es deshalb nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Und das mit deinem "Anspruch" ist schon ein wenig Arrogant oder? Und wenn du anhand von irgendwelchen Aussagen von Leuten (egal ob Positiv oder Negativ) und Videos die Fahrphysik beurteilen kannst, wow!


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

Es wurde angekündigt in zukünftigen Builds von Haus aus mehrere Rendertargets zu ermöglichen(also "richtigen" Triplescreen support).
 Bis dahin muss der Einbildmodus mit im Spiel einstellbarem FOV reichen(also das was im allgemeinen als "Eyefinity support" beworben wird).

Wenn man nicht gerade wie ich auf einen D3D Hack zurückgreift läuft das genau so stabil wie mit einem Bildschirm.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt wie man sich immer nur auf ein Teil so versteifen kann ... Schau einfach mal in den Physics-BereichPhysics-Bereich @ WMDportal, vorausgesetzt du bist dort Mitglied. Würde mich ja nichtmal wundern wenn du wie Brennmeister einfach nur am nörgeln bist.) ... Und Brennmeister ja, wir können gerne mal Online fahren.


Oh, habe ich meine Vorfreude auf GTR3 noch nicht erwähnt, sorry!  Ich hoffe doch _sehr_, dass die Er-Fahrung der Physik in P-Cars _keine_ 'Mitgliedschaft im WMD-Portal voraussetzt. 
Und: Warten wir die _finale_ Version 1.0 von P-Cars ab, _dann_ können wir uns über ein paar 'freundliche' gemeinsame Runden unterhalten. 



acti0n schrieb:


> @ awd ich glaub das geht jetzt schon mit dem Tripple-Screen. Hab aber nur 1 Monitor und kann es deshalb nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Und das mit deinem "Anspruch" ist schon ein wenig Arrogant oder?


 Nein! Es gibt _einige_ Sim-Racer welche auf einen flotten Dreier (oder auch _die_ Nummer) stehen...  Ja, _ich_ zähle mich _auch_ dazu!


----------



## Timmynator (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das interne Bugtesting erfolgreich ist, gibt es heute mit Build 322 u.U. eine erste Preview-Version des neuen Reifenmodells STM. Ich möchte dabei _erste Preview_ hervorheben, damit hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion um Realismus und Fahrverhalten losgetreten wird. 
Ersten Angaben wird das Modell über einen Command Line Switch aktiviert und ist in dieser Iteration wohl vorerst nur für Formula A "gültig" (andere Autos bekommen auch das neue Verhalten ab, aber das Reifenmodell ist eigentlich zuerst nur auf FA abgestimmt). Zusätzlich wird bei Verwendung des CLS momentan die manuelle Verwendung einer anderen FFB Tweaker Datei nötig, da das FFB-System noch nicht auf das neue Tire Model abgestimmt ist. 

Die ersten Ergebnisse werden daher unter "kann klappen, muss aber nicht" zu verbuchen sein 

€dit: Laut Andy Garton sollte man mit dem STM zunächst die Finger von den beiden Straßen-Caterham (300 und R500) sowie dem Lotus 49 lassen, während Zonda R und BAC Mono sich wohl ganz gut benehmen. Dann weiß' ich ja, womit ich die nächsten Tag im MP rumgurke


----------



## acti0n (12. Oktober 2012)

STM ist nun da.

Hab den Formel 1-Boliden nun eine halbe Stunde getestet und bin echt sehr überrascht.

Erstens hat er nicht mehr so unendlich Grip, zweitens kann man nun so richtig richtig Smooth fahren, es passt einfach alles. Perfekt. Am Limit ist das Auto viel besser beherrschbar und dadurch kann ich die letzten sehr schnellen Kurven auf Spa (Full Speed halt) so genau und präzise wie noch nie zuvor fahren. Übertreibt man es in engen Kurven oder auf Kurbs ist man sofort weg. 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Fahrverhalten nun sehr an Ferrari Virtual Academy.

Es ist für mich die bisher beste Build seit es pCars gibt. Andere Autos hab ich noch nicht getestet.

(Und ich freue mich schon auf die Experten die immer noch meinen Arcade lol)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich möchte dabei _erste Preview_ hervorheben, damit hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion um Realismus und Fahrverhalten losgetreten wird.


Warum _nicht_? Man(n) wird doch wohl die Fortschritte _diskutieren_ dürfen. 



acti0n schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das Fahrverhalten nun sehr an Ferrari Virtual Academy. ... (Und ich freue mich schon auf die Experten die immer noch meinen Arcade lol)


 _So_, da bin ich! 
Also da bin ich _sehr_ gespannt, es erinnert Dich also an Kunos' Klassiker des Sim-Racings. Werd' ich gleich am Wochenende testen, 'fährst' ja schwere 'Kaliber' auf.


----------



## Timmynator (12. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Warum _nicht_? Man(n) wird doch wohl die Fortschritte _diskutieren_ dürfen.



Sicher, solange es nicht wieder in dem üblichen Gebashe endet 

Mein bisheriger Eindruck: Definitv ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, gerade im Grenzbereich besser einzuschätzen, da die "tank slappers" nicht mehr unvermittelt, sondern größtenteils selbstverschuldet auftreten. 
Speziell bezogen auf FA: Die unrealistisch hohen Griplevels sind einem Verhalten gewichen, das mehr Sinn macht; man kann nicht mehr mit Vollgas über Curbs in eine 90°-Kurve rödeln und am anderen Ende heile herauskommen. 
Auf andere Fahrzeuge mit Slicks bezogen: Hier ist ebenfalls ein besseres Verhalten festzustellen, da das STM momentan aber auf den FA abgestimmt ist, tut sich hier sicherlich noch einiges. Trotzdem bügeln die Wagen nicht mehr "einfach so" über die Piste und durch Kurven, beim X4 bspw. kommt das Heck bei einem beherzten Tritt aufs laute Pedal gerne rum. Anscheinend hat sich mit dem neuen Modell ebenfalls etwas in Sachen Linien(un)treue geändert, hier liegen die Fahrzeuge ebenfalls nicht mehr wie ein Brett auf der Strasse sondern fangen (mit zunehmendem Sturz) an zu tanzen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Sicher, solange es nicht wieder in dem üblichen Gebashe endet


 *Niemals* _*!*_
Ich schwöre, die Wahrheit zu sagen , die ganze Wahrheit und nichts anderes als die Wahrheit, so wahr mir Gott helfe!


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> STM ist nun da.


 

Bringt nur nicht viel wenn man ein neues Reifenmodell rausbringt aber der rest der Physik nichts bringt. Man spürt keine Aufhängung oder keinen Lastwechsel.


----------



## Timmynator (13. Oktober 2012)

Deinem Avatar nach zu urteilen bist du dort ein wenig voreingenommen, ghost  Hier kommt erstmal das übliche Gegenargument: Es ist ja noch nicht fertig. 

Persönlich finde ich, dass im Vergleich zum anderen Modell man gerade an einem Hauptkritikpunkt, nämlich der Haftung (bzw. deren Verlust) im Grenzbereich der Reifen [das sog. "transient grip problem"] bedeutende Verbesserungen feststellen kann. Das Ganze unter der Einschränkung, dass das neue Modell zunächst vereinfacht für Formula A abgestimmt ist und positive Effekte bei anderen Fahrzeugen eigentlich "zufällige" Verbesserungen darstellen (tendenziell aber für be-slick-te Fahrzeuge iSd neuen Reifenmodells realistischer wirken sollen). Momentan kann man mit dem neuen Reifenmodell bspw. die beiden normalen Caterham auf zwei Räder stellen, wenn man schnell genug in die Kurve geht  Das ist zwar höchst unrealistisch, macht aber einen Heidenspaß  Der SP300R andererseits ist auf den neuen Reifen um einiges schwieriger geworden, da die Reifen die Temperatur schneller verlieren bzw. schwieriger auf Temperatur zu halten sind, was mit entsprechendem Haftungsverlust einhergeht. Ich möchte zwar das Klischee "iceRacing" vermeiden, aber strecken fühlt es sich mit dem Wagen schon ein wenig so an  (das soll keinen persönlichen Angriff darstellen, sondern meine Meinung wiedergeben). 

Trotz aller Fortschritte muss man auch anerkennen, dass noch einiger Verbesserungsbedarf besteht, aber wenn SMS die Qualität auf dem Level halten kann, wie A.J. sie für sein Reifenmodell vorsieht, bin ich da zuversichtlich.


----------



## acti0n (13. Oktober 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bringt nur nicht viel wenn man ein neues Reifenmodell rausbringt aber der rest der Physik nichts bringt. Man spürt keine Aufhängung oder keinen Lastwechsel.


 
Also ich schon. Vielleicht solltest du mal länger als 5 Minuten pCars fahren. Ist ja völlig klar dass man sich erst einmal umgewöhnen muss. Spiele ich z.B. iRacing nach pCars fühlt es sich auch erstmal ******** an bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.

Aber naja wird mir langsam zu doof hier immer gegen das negative Gebashe anzukämpfen.

Ihr gebt pCars ja nichtmal eine wirkliche Chance hab ich den Eindruck.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mich erst nach Release der Vollversion festlegen und mein Fazit abgeben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Aber naja wird mir langsam zu doof hier immer gegen das negative Gebashe anzukämpfen.


 Dann lass' es einfach unkommentiert. Deine Standpunkte hast Du bereits hin- und ausreichend dargestellt. Du solltest anfangen zu lernen, auch andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren, selbst wenn diese Dir nicht in den Kragen passen. Bei _allem_ gebührenden Respekt, auf _diese_ Weise lässt Du jegliche Souveränität vermissen.
Es hegen sich einfach Zweifel, ob Slightly Mad bis zur finalen Version 1.0 ein _ordentliches_ Physikmodell hinbekommt, welches einer Simulation zu Ehre gereicht.
Das neue Reifenmodell lässt kleine Fortschritte erkennen, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## acti0n (13. Oktober 2012)

Sagt der, der nichtmal pCars besitzt. Alles klar. Bin jetzt endgültig hier raus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Sagt der, der nichtmal pCars besitzt.


Und wenn schon, ich habe mit P-Cars bereits _unzählige_ Stunden verbracht. Da war die eine und/oder andere Nacht recht kurz.  Wenn denn, dann kommt mir nur die _finale_ Version ins Haus.
An dieser Stelle einen 'Rückzieher' zu machen unterstreicht meine Einschätzung im Post #753. Nein, das ist kein 'nachtreten', es ist vielmehr Kritik an Intoleranz.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Also ich schon. Vielleicht solltest du mal länger als 5 Minuten pCars fahren. Ist ja völlig klar dass man sich erst einmal umgewöhnen muss. Spiele ich z.B. iRacing nach pCars fühlt es sich auch erstmal ******** an bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.
> 
> Aber naja wird mir langsam zu doof hier immer gegen das negative Gebashe anzukämpfen.
> 
> Ihr gebt pCars ja nichtmal eine wirkliche Chance hab ich den Eindruck.


 
Eine Stunde reicht nicht mal aus um da irgendwas zu spüren. Da kann ich einstellen was ich will. Da kommt einfach nichts. Wenn ich dann iRacing fahre, dann bin ich erstaunt wie gut man Lastwechsel und Federweg in der Physik simulieren kann.


----------



## acti0n (13. Oktober 2012)

Was sind denn bitte deine Fakten? Dass pCars ein Arcade Racer ist, den du dank Stundenlangen Tests, da du das Game ja besitzt, auch wirklich testen konntest? 

Ich bitte dich ...

Fakten sind, dass wirklich extrem viel am Physik/Reifen/FFB Code gearbeitet wird. So einen Aufwand würden die NIEMALS für einen Arcade-Racer aufwenden. Das würde ÜBERHAUPT keinen Sinn machen. Und das neue Reifenmodell ist ein riesiger Schritt nach vorne, obwohl da noch sehr viele Features (Tyre Wear, Wärme, Flat Spots usw.) erst gar nicht drin sind bzw noch sehr viele Bugs (Curbs, Rear Tyre Width berechnungen usw) vorhanden sind. Am FFB soll soweit ich das gelesen habe nach dem Seta Tyre Modell ebenfalls nochmal gewerkelt werden. Und carcass (was auch immer das sein soll) wird bald voll Dynamisch ... Glaube damit ist das Chassis Modell oder so gemeint. Nicht ganz sicher.

Aber okay laut Fakten ist pCars ein Arcade Racer


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und carcass (was auch immer das sein soll) wird bald voll Dynamisch ... Glaube damit ist das Chassis Modell oder so gemeint. Nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Aber okay laut Fakten ist pCars ein Arcade Racer



Damit sind die Karkassen am Reifen gemeint. 

Karkasse (Reifen)

Hat absolut nichts mit dem Chassis zu tun. Jeder der einen Führerschein hat und selber Auto fährt weiß das.


----------



## acti0n (13. Oktober 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Damit sind die Karkassen am Reifen gemeint.
> 
> Karkasse (Reifen)
> 
> Jeder der einen Führerschein hat und selber Auto fährt weiß das.


 
Danke für das Aufklären. Und nein, das wusste ich nicht trotz Auto und Führerschein.

Und das weiß auch ganz sicher nicht jeder Autobesitzer ...


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Danke für das Aufklären. Und nein, das wusste ich nicht trotz Auto und Führerschein.


 

Zeugt von zu wenige Interesse an der Technik.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2012)

*Ich schlage vor ihr nehmt jetzt alle mal die Hände von der Tastatur und reißt euch erst mal zusammen!*

Edit: Jetzt ist erst mal zu zur Nachlese. Sobald ich wieder am PC bin kann es dann auch Karten geben.
Edit2: Wieder offen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Oktober 2012)

Heute kam Patch Nr. 323 raus und seit dem kann ich kein Gas mehr geben...bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?
Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert...weder mit dem g27,XboxPad oder der Tastatur kann
ich Gas geben


----------



## nasenmann (15. Oktober 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam Patch Nr. 323 raus und seit dem kann ich kein Gas mehr geben...bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?
> Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert...weder mit dem g27,XboxPad oder der Tastatur kann
> ich Gas geben



nein, haben mehr.


----------



## Modmaster (15. Oktober 2012)

Mit meinem System und meinen Lenkrad hab ich keine Probleme mit dem neuen Patch.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Oktober 2012)

Komischerweise geht es jetzt...aber leider nur mit dem Controller.Der nächste Patch muss kommen


----------



## kingkoolkris (16. Oktober 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Heute kam Patch Nr. 323 raus und seit dem kann ich kein Gas mehr geben...bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?
> Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert...weder mit dem g27,XboxPad oder der Tastatur kann
> ich Gas geben


 
Session neustarten, steht auch in den Build-Release-Notes...



> Known issues: when manual control for TT starts throttle input is broken. Can be fixed with session restart.


----------



## Iro540 (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leut's,

um ehrlich zu sein, wusste ich auch nicht was „carcass“ sind obwohl ich bin früher nicht nur am PC Rennen gefahren; aber da hieß das noch Karkassen.

Wollte mich auch mal wieder hier zu dem ganzen melden.

Also Jungs echt; das sind doch nur Spiele (AC und pCars) und der eine findet es einfach toll, der andere nicht; einer findet einen Audi toll, der andere einen BMW; jeder hat Vorzüge und Nachteile und jeder hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten… Wobei ich einen BMW einen Audi immer vorziehen würde …

Ich freue mich jedes Mal mit pCars ein paar Runden zu drehen und hoffe, das AC auch bald kommt. 

Btw: auf Grid 2 freue ich mich auch und auf viele andere Dinge…


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ne,geht auch mit nem Neustart nicht


----------



## Timmynator (16. Oktober 2012)

Hast du das Lenkrad mal neu kalibriert? Deadzones richtig eingestellt? (Lenkrad & Pedalerie eingesteckt?  )


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja,hab ich alles schon durch...das Lenkrad selber lässt sich ohne weiteres Einstellen und Kalibrieren.
Wenn ich aber die Pedale einrichten will dann reagiert aber nur die Kupplung...bei Bremse und Gas tut
sich nichts.
Und mit dem Gamepad und der Tastatur funktioniert es auch nur sporadisch...mal geht das Gas,mal wieder nicht.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Oktober 2012)

So ein Zufall aber auch  wen mann da alles im MP so trifft 

Edit: ups...sorry...Doppelpost


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade beim aktuellen Event ne 1:31 gefahren, und das mit nem PS2-Pad, das quasi keine Regulierung von Gas und Feinjustierung der Lenkung zulässt  Ich will nicht wissen, wie das wird, wenn ich Anfang November zum Geburtstag ein Wheel bekomme  Was fahrt ihr denn für Zeiten beim aktuellen Event (Florenz)?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab bei 1:37 mit STM aufgegeben.
Welches Reifenmodell bist du denn gefahren? Hab danach nochmal eine Runde mit BTM gemacht die direkt in den 1:36er war, fühlte sich aber bescheiden an(und ziemlich Pad-freundlich so wie ich das Lenkrad rum reißen musste).


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja,mit nem Wheel wirst du dann gleich mehr Spaß haben  
Beim Event hab ich nur ne 1.29.007...mir liegt die Strecke einfach nicht


----------



## Timmynator (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab das Event noch nicht getestet, Multiplayer macht zuviel Spaß 

@ Fabulous: Tach auch, demnächst nochmal ein Rennen mit eingestecktem Wheel?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja,der macht echt Spaß...ja müssen wir unbedingt machen!Timmy


----------



## Timmynator (18. Oktober 2012)

Bist du in der Steam User Group? Da gibt's nen Chat, so findet man u.U. schneller Leute für bestimmte Rennen und so...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Oktober 2012)

Steam User Gruppe...wie jetzt,meinst du bei Steam selber oder gibts`s so ne Gruppe im WMD
Forum?
Ansonsten nutze ich zur Zeit nur Origin wegen BF3


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bei 1:37 mit STM aufgegeben.
> Welches Reifenmodell bist du denn gefahren? Hab danach nochmal eine Runde mit BTM gemacht die direkt in den 1:36er war, fühlte sich aber bescheiden an(und ziemlich Pad-freundlich so wie ich das Lenkrad rum reißen musste).



Ich bin mit dem Standard-Modell gefahren. Ich bin immer sauer, wenn ich mal zu viel will und von der Strecke fliege, deshalb Krieg ich nie mehr als 3-4 Runden am Stück hin... Die Strecke liegt mir aber eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Timmynator (19. Oktober 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Steam User Gruppe...wie jetzt,meinst du bei Steam selber oder gibts`s so ne Gruppe im WMD
> Forum?



Nee, ist ne User Group in Steam selber. Wenn du schon Origin hast, ist Steam doch nix mehr


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Oktober 2012)

Den Multiplayer gibts ab der 45€-Stufe, oder?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja,ab Full Member kann mann den Multiplayer nutzen 

@Timmy,ja eigentlich schon nur habe ich grad Probleme was Steam angeht 
Wenigstens haben auch ein paar Clan Kollegen das Game 

Edit: es gibt mehrere(2)pCars Steam Gruppen wo zutreffen!?


----------



## Timmynator (20. Oktober 2012)

Du brauchst die "Project C.A.R.S. pCARS" Gruppe, gegründet am 4.Okt. 2012. Hat den Schriftzug als Frontansicht eines Autos als Logo und zur Zeit ~280 Members.​


----------



## acti0n (20. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach Steam Community :: Group :: Project C.A.R.S. besuchen.

Ups. Jetzt hab ich doch hier wieder was gepostet


----------



## kingkoolkris (20. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das neue SETA/STM(-Reifenmodell) scheint wirklich gut zu sein, vorher konnte ich mit dem Huayra und dem Gumpert überhaupt nix anfangen, hab kaum mal ne Kurve mit gescheiter Geschwindigkeit nehmen können, das einfangen nach übersteuern war mir instinktiv so gut wie gar nicht möglich. Jetzt häng ich hier 20 Laps in Bologna am Stück mit dem Huayra und kann gar nicht aufhören vor Freude


----------



## mOnsta89 (20. Oktober 2012)

Muss ich das neue Model wieder per Befehl freischalten oder ist es schon für alle Fahrzeuge integriert?


----------



## acti0n (21. Oktober 2012)

Einfach den Launcher oder direkt die Exe mit dem -seta Startparameter starten.

Ist dann für alle Autos aktiv. Aber bis jetzt nur an den FA angepasst. Trotzdem fühlen sich damit andere Wagen hammer geil an. Vor allem Racer L4, BMW Z4 GT3, Asanon X4, der Lm Audi, Gumpert Apollo (sau geile Drift-Maschine mit seta), Jaguar Palmer damit mal testen !


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Bei den meisten Wagen ist es jetzt schon ziemlich genial. Nur die verschiedenen Atom Varianten sind aktuell unfahrbar.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Oktober 2012)

ja sind bisschen schwierig zu fahren
aber vorallem der V8 macht extrem laune 


wenn ich den Startparameter seta setzte hab ich bessere Reifen oder wie ist das zu verstehen ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Du hast keine besseren Reifen sondern eine -meiner Meinung nach- bessere Simulation des Verhaltens der Reifen. Nur dass halt damit die Atoms wie auf Eis fahren.


----------



## mOnsta89 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad mal nen paar Fahrzeuge getestet. Aber im Großen und ganzen viel zu Extrem. Die Fahrzeuge sind allesamt zu sehr am übersteuern. Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch tut.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Oktober 2012)

kleines Update von mir: neue Bestzeit beim laufenden Event: 1:49,720 - mit PS2-Controller


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

mOnsta89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal nen paar Fahrzeuge getestet. Aber im Großen und ganzen viel zu Extrem. Die Fahrzeuge sind allesamt zu sehr am übersteuern. Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch tut.


Wirklich bewerten darf man eigentlich eh nur den FA. Der hat auch schon ein Setup was an STM angepasst wurde.
Generell ist es aber so dass die Autos die es aktuell so gibt nun mal sehr Leistungsstarke Hecktriebler sind. Natürlich übersteuern die wenn man zu viel Gas gibt.


----------



## mOnsta89 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine jetzt nichtmal das Übersteuern was durch zuviel Gas geben entsteht sondern eher das Übersteuern das bei der Kurvenfahrt kommt was mich schon fast an NFS Shift usw erinnert. Mir ist aber bewusst das man momentan nur den FA bewerten kann und das ist ganz gut.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich bewerten darf man eigentlich eh nur den FA. Der hat auch schon ein Setup was an STM angepasst wurde.
> Generell ist es aber so dass die Autos die es aktuell so gibt nun mal sehr Leistungsstarke Hecktriebler sind. Natürlich übersteuern die wenn man zu viel Gas gibt.


 
ich glaub dann muss ich das auch mal aktivieren
hab mich immer schon gewundert weil die meisten Autos eher zum untersteuern neigen

@Klarostorix: ich werd mich morgen auch mal ransetzten  mal schauen ob sich die Zeit findet der MP macht einfach zu viel Spaß


----------



## Timmynator (22. Oktober 2012)

mOnsta89 schrieb:


> sondern eher das Übersteuern das bei der Kurvenfahrt kommt was mich schon fast an NFS Shift usw erinnert.



Dann hat Shift ausnahmsweise mal was richtig gemacht. Die meisten Rennwagen (und diverse heckgetriebene Straßenfahrzeuge mit abgeschalteten Nanny-Systemen) haben genug Kraft, bei kräftigem Gasgeben auch in der Kurve auszubrechen. Es gibt sogar eine darauf beruhende Fahrtechnik namens Power Oversteer. Damit lässt sich u.U. eine zu optimistisch angegangene Kurve auch noch halbwegs retten


----------



## mOnsta89 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. Ich rede aber nicht von diesem ausbrechen sondern davon das wenn man einfach nur normal die Kurve fährt und dann das Lenkrad rumreist das sich dann auf einmal das Auto nach innen dreht. Das ist aber total unlogisch. Wenn dann müsste das Fahrzeug mit Untersteuern anfangen oder einfach die Kurve enger fahren aber nicht in den Drift kommen wie wenn ich zuviel Gas gebe.


----------



## acti0n (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist der sogenannte Pulling Effekt beim FFB. 

Wird nachdem Seta weiter fortgeschritten ist nochmals angepasst das FFB.

Edit: Ein Tip: Testet mal mit dem neuen Seta den Gumpert Apollo von der heutigen Build.

Also so was geiles hab ich ja noch nie erlebt, wie mega geil der nun geworden ist. Ich hab den auf einmal total perfekt im Griff gehabt und mal so eben Platz 2 auf Connecticut GP geholt 

Also für mich fühlte sich noch keine Simulation so echt an wie jetzt der Gumpert.


----------



## mOnsta89 (22. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Vorhin mal wieder nen paar Tests gemacht. Der Apollo fährt sich wirklich geil.


----------



## Iro540 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey, wollte auch mal wieder was posten; und zwar gerade mp gefahren und muss sagen, dass da viele schnappsnasen rumhaengen. Ampel springt auf gruen, rauf aufs gas und was macht mein vordermann: erstmal zu penny wohl denn der faehrt nicht los. Ich bin ihm voll hinten rein geballert. Und das nicht nur einmal. Vom unfairen fahren mal ganz abgesehen. Aber ansonsten ists ganz cool.
Aber irgendwie habe ich das mit den neuen reifen / reifenmodellen noch nicht ganz geblickt.


----------



## acti0n (23. Oktober 2012)

Musst du mit -seta starten. Merkst du dann sofort den unterschied 

Und wenn welche stehen bleiben gabs bei den Fahrern wohl einen Crash beim Laden


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann ich mit -seta laden? Muss ich das irgendwo eingeben????

Ist nervig wenn man halt gleich beim start einem hinten reinballert und man dadurch keine chance hat, irgend eine vernuenftige platzierung zu erreichen. Aber spass machts trotzdem )))).


----------



## acti0n (23. Oktober 2012)

Zuerst das bei deiner Verknüpfung hinschreiben:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte in deinem Pfad ein Leerzeichen stehen musst du es so machen: 

"E:\Games order\pCARS\pCarsLauncher.exe" -dx11 -seta

Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, steht im Launcher folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Cool, danke. Gestern wars zu spät um das nochmal auszuprobieren. Dann kommts heute dran .
Bin gestern den BMW Z4 gefahren; hammer geschoss.
Mich nervt nur, dass der Z4 und der DTM Audi immer aufsetzen.
Wirds später eigentlich auch einen Reifenverschleiß geben? Weil momentan ist "er" ja noch nicht eingebunden... Soweit ich das merke nach 10 Runden Nordschleife... 10 Runden nordschleife in RaceOn und meine Reifen sind sowas von durch...


----------



## mOnsta89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wirds ganz sicher geben. Genauso wie Spritverbrauch usw. Ich hoffe das sich beim Schadensmodell noch einiges tut. Reifenschäden, Aufhängungsschäden, Getriebe, Motor usw. auch Aerodynamische Schäden würde ich mir wünschen. Und ich hoffe auch das sich noch was an der Verformung des Chassis ändert. Das ist ja bis jetzt ziemlich dürftig mit den ganzen Anbauteilen. Ich hoffe nicht das wir das gleiche dilemma wie bei GT5 erleben müssen.


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ohja, das wäre echt toll. Weil jetzt ists ja so, mit 200km/h in die Wand und danach geht’s weiter... Vielleicht die Scheibe etwas gesplittert, aber mehr auch nicht...
Reifenverschleiß, Spritverbrauch etc. sind ja eigentlich "must have" in einer Simulation - und wenn sich pCars als solche versteht, ists eigentlich unumgänglich.
Ein tolles Schadensmodell wäre echt schon einiges wert. Macht’s halt gleich viel realistischer...
Was auch nicht fehlen darf, sind technische Defekte, wie z.B. Elektronik, Hydraulik etc...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2012)

Also Treibstoffverbrauch gibt es schon(es bleiben regelmäßig welche liegen weil sie im eigenen Setup zu wenig Sprit genommen haben). Reifen hab ich bei Formelwagen auch schon abgerissen bekommen und Reifentemperatur wird auch simuliert. Bei Reifenverschleiß bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber rein optisch Partikel auf der Straße lassen tun sie schon.


----------



## Timmynator (23. Oktober 2012)

Verschleiß muss noch implementiert werden. Soll aber kommen. Die Reifentemperatur hat schon Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten. 

Und Custom Setup funktioniert nur im Single Player, im Multi funktioniert momentan nur das vom Spiel vorgegebene Standardsetup. Das reicht aber u.U. nicht für die zu fahrenden Runden (gerade bei 20 Runden auf langen Kursen).


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Habe mich heute mal um "belgien forest" also spa "gekuemmert" und muss sagen, das alte reifenmodell gefeallt mir besser. Altes reofenmodell zeot: 2:14:30, neues modell 2:17:90. Gleiches set-up und immer jeweils die erste runde (das ist meine starke runde). Komme mit dem neuen reifenmodell nicht so zurecht.
Ich bin aber echt begeistert von dem game. Macht echt laune da zu fahren. Jetzt brauch ich nicht mehr in "echt" so rum heitzen und mit 260 ueber die autobahn baller; kanns endlich ordentlich mit toller grafik am pc machen


----------



## mOnsta89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Schneller heißt ja nicht immer realistischer/besser. Mit welchem Fahrzeug bist du gefahren?


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem asano dtm renner.
Das alte reifenmodell fuehlt sich irgendwie besser an. Direkterer kontakt zur strasse. Finde auch realistischer.


----------



## mOnsta89 (23. Oktober 2012)

Jagut. Das finde ich auch. Liegt aber daran dass das STM Reifenmodell noch garnicht auf den Asano angepasst wurde. Also ich denke da wird sich noch einiges tun. War ja schon oft so bei pcars. Einfach abwarten .


----------



## Iro540 (23. Oktober 2012)

Is ja gut . Ich wollte das auch, aber irgendwie komme ich mit den iphone app nicht zurecht. Hat das drei mal reingeballert weil ich gedacht habe, der post steht noch nicht drinnen... .
Hm, der asano rutscht halt echt wie auf schmierseife. War ein echtes wunder, dass ich auf der strecke geblieben bin und eine einigermaßen annehmbare zeit gefahren bin. Aber auch nur einigermaßen.
Habe heute entdeckt, dass es ein liverie fuer den asano gibt. Morgen wird gezeichnet .


----------



## Modmaster (24. Oktober 2012)

[118] Project CARS - Build 327 | Multiplayer Impressions ( WIP )

Ich finde den Multiplayer schon sehr gut gelungen. Bis jetzt eine tolle Arbeit.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hm, der asano rutscht halt echt wie auf schmierseife.



Waren die Reifen warmgefahren?  Auf kalten Reifen mit kalten Bremsen geht's schnell mal "hoppla"


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Oktober 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:
			
		

> [118] Project CARS - Build 327 | Multiplayer Impressions ( WIP )
> 
> Ich finde den Multiplayer schon sehr gut gelungen. Bis jetzt eine tolle Arbeit.



Ich bin echt beeindruckt, wie sauber du die Bremspunkte triffst und die Ideallinie fährst - zumindest solange du nicht geschubst wirst  Du hast die Strecke mit dem Auto aber vorher schon geübt, oder? Ich tu mich noch sehr schwer, mehrere saubere Runden hintereinander zu fahren. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie stark da mein PS2-Pad schuld ist oder meine Untauglichkeit  In 2 Wochen bekomme ich aber wohl endlich ein Wheel... Macht das in Sachen Konstanz einen großen Unterschied zwischen Pad und Wheel? Das kann ich nur schwer einschätzen, da ich noch nie mit Wheel gefahren bin, weder PCars noch irgendwas anderes. Würde mich über so manche Antwort in dieser Sache sehr freuen.


----------



## Iro540 (24. Oktober 2012)

Also eins kann ich dir sagen; Wheel fahren ist ein riesen unterschied zu Pad fahren. Mit nem Wheel macht‘s viel mehr Spaß, du spürst die Kurve, das Auto und die Strecke.
Saubere Runde damit zu fahren ist am Anfang wohl gewöhnungsbedürftig – zumindest fand ich das so, weil ich gedacht habe, es ist so wie beim Autofahren in der Realität – aber wenn du den dreh raus hast, macht es einfach um so viel mehr Spaß al mitm Pad.. 
Fahre auch ab und an mal mit dem Pad aber da hat man halt kein Gefühl ob das Auto untersteuert oder übersteuert; man merkt nur das die Kurve irgendwie immer stört 
 
Ja, die Reifen waren warm und die Bremsen auch. Muss ich heute nochmal versuchen. Bin gestern (Spa / Belgian Forest) mit dem Ghost-Car gefahren – meine schnellste Runde – und bin im Anschluss (auch mit den neuen Reifenmodell) immer rausgeflogen weil ich wohl zu stark gepusht habe .

Das macht einfach einen Mords Spaß seine eigene Bestzeit zu unterbieten bei der tollen Physik und der grandiosen Kulisse (Grafik).


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab deine IPhone Beiträge mal etwas ausgedünnt .

Der Asano mit STM ist mit dem 329er Build wirklich ziemlich "seifig". Versucht mal BAC Mono oder Gumpert Apollo .


----------



## Iro540 (24. Oktober 2012)

Oh, danke...
Hm, ich mag den Asano DTM Renner halt einfach gerne und komme mit dem auch sehr gut zurecht. 
Ich habe mal eine andere Frage: ich habe im pCars Forum (im offiziellen) einen Screenshot gesehen, wo der Startbildschirm anders ist als Standard. Wie kann ich denn so was einstellen. Mich stört ein wenig, dass immer der Asano LMP Renner zu sehen ist. Kann man das irgendwie ändern?
Dankle!!!!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

-use3DScene
An die Verknüpfung dran hängen(genau wie bei -seta). Man kann auch problemlos kombinieren, also z.B. 

```
"F:\pCARS\pCarsLauncher.exe" -seta  -use3DScene -dx11
```


----------



## Iro540 (24. Oktober 2012)

Cool, danke schön!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acetrax (24. Oktober 2012)

Will auch mal fahren, aber da macht mir PayPal einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Jaa geht mir genau so. Will per lastschrift zahlen und paypal lässts nich zu. Kennt jemand noch eine andere möglichkeit ohne kreditkarte?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich zahle bei PayPal immer per Bankeinzug und es ging natürlich auch bei pCars.
Ansonsten bleibt noch die Möglichkeit erst das Guthaben auf zu laden und dann damit zu zahlen.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Ne ich hab kein online banking. Würd es mit solchen prepaid Kreditkarte gehn ?


----------



## acetrax (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann kein Bankkonto hinzufügen weil das schon vergeben ist, warum auch immer. Werd mir eine prepaid Kreditkarte an der tanke holen


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Ahh ok bekommt man die an jeder Tanke ?


----------



## acetrax (24. Oktober 2012)

schau mal hier mywirecard 2go Visa: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für sicheres Shoppen. Ist glaub die einfachste Lösung.

http://www.mywirecard.com/visa.html


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Vielen dank  werd ich dann auch ma probieren


----------



## acetrax (24. Oktober 2012)

Bitte. Ich hoffe ich finde eine bei mir in der Gegend. Hab hier noch ein logitech g27 rumstehen was dann auch mal wieder benützt wird.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Oktober 2012)

acetrax schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte. Ich hoffe ich finde eine bei mir in der Gegend. Hab hier noch ein logitech g27 rumstehen was dann auch mal wieder benützt wird.



Du kannst das G27 auch mir geben, dann stehts sicher nicht rum.


----------



## Modmaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich bin echt beeindruckt, wie sauber du die Bremspunkte triffst und die Ideallinie fährst - zumindest solange du nicht geschubst wirst  Du hast die Strecke mit dem Auto aber vorher schon geübt, oder? Ich tu mich noch sehr schwer, mehrere saubere Runden hintereinander zu fahren. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie stark da mein PS2-Pad schuld ist oder meine Untauglichkeit  In 2 Wochen bekomme ich aber wohl endlich ein Wheel... Macht das in Sachen Konstanz einen großen Unterschied zwischen Pad und Wheel? Das kann ich nur schwer einschätzen, da ich noch nie mit Wheel gefahren bin, weder PCars noch irgendwas anderes. Würde mich über so manche Antwort in dieser Sache sehr freuen.



Danke für das Kompliment. Geübt habe ich vorher nicht  Man fährt die Strecke ja nicht das erste mal in pCars mit diesen Auto. Kauf dir unbedingt ein Wheel und fahr mal einige Runden


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Oktober 2012)

Kommt der MP auch für die anderen Member? Also 25€ usw. .


----------



## Iro540 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub spaeter schon. Aber momentan ist er nir fuer die full member. Soviel ich weiss.


----------



## Iro540 (25. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub spaeter schon. Aber momentan ist er nir fuer die full member. Soviel ich weiss.



Ich hab mal ne frage bezueglich liveries und 3d garage als hauptbild. Mein erstelltes livery ist sehr sehr dunkel (aber nur am startbildschirm, spaeter in einem replay ilschauts normal aus). Woran kann denn das liegen?


----------



## je87 (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann man sich das Spiel bzw. die Teilnahme an der Entwicklung nur über PayPal kaufen? Irgendwie finde ich auf der Seite keine Alternative zu Paypal und ich will mich nicht für ein Spiel da extra anzumelden. (Diesen ganzen Schufa-Pipapo etc. können die sich sonst wohin stecken!)
Einfach per Kreditkarte oder Überweisung wäre schön.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann man Paypal mittlerweile auch als reinen Mittler nutzen ohne dort ein Konto an zu legen. Du bezahlst dann z.B. wie gewohnt per Kreditkarte oder Überweisung, aber machst das auf einer Seite von PayPal.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage bezueglich liveries und 3d garage als hauptbild. Mein erstelltes livery ist sehr sehr dunkel (aber nur am startbildschirm, spaeter in einem replay ilschauts normal aus). Woran kann denn das liegen?



Die 3D-Szene ist im Moment sehr detailarm, keine emaps, kein anisotropisches Filtering, weil auf den Spielrenderer umgestellt wurde, um die Szene fortan zu rendern. Wahrscheinlich wurden die Details runtergeschraubt weil LODX so ein Ressourcenfresser ist...

Persönlich schalte ich die Szene sowieso immer ab (-no3Dscene), weil's mir die komplette Menünavigation zäh werden lässt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Für keine Szene brauchst du keinen Schalter, das ist der Standard.
EDIt: Sehe gerade das war nur so bis gestern Abend. Ups.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Oktober 2012)

Zum Abschalten brauchste den Switch aber


----------



## Iro540 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aha, dann einfach wieder mit dem alten reingehen bzw. -no3DScene bei der Verknüpfung unter Ziel eintrage?

Mag halt gerne sehen, wie ich mein Auto gemalt habe


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

-no3DScene zeigt dir wieder das Video von dem "Audi" Renner.
Ansonsten wurde mit dem 330er Build jetzt der gewählte Wagen als Hintergrund zum Standard erhoben


----------



## PayPal Webhilfe (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

wenn Ihr Schwierigkeiten habt, bei PayPal Zahlungen per Lastschrift zu machen, sendet bitte eine E-Mail mit Eurer Telefonnummer  an webhilfe@paypal.com, damit wir Euer Anliegen überprüfen können.

Falls Ihr noch Fragen habt, helfen wir Euch gerne jederzeit weiter.


Viele Grüße, 

Euer Team von der PayPal-Webhilfe 


Dieser Account wird von einem Mitarbeiter von PayPal verwaltet. Die 
angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ist von PayPal autorisiert, dies erkennen 
Sie an der Endung „@paypal.com“. 
PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A., Société en Commandite par 
Actions. Eingetragener Firmensitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 
Luxembourg, RCS Luxembourg B 118 349.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Oktober 2012)

Neue Bestzeit von mir beim aktuellen Event: 1:49,400


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich war jetz an der Tanke und die hatten die Karte leider nicht. Der Stationenfinder geht grad irgendwie nich. Naja mal schaun vllt. haben es ja die Shell Tankstellen. Gibts noch nen andere Karten die wie die Mywirecard, weil bei der muss ich glaub 10 euro zahlen um die überhaupt zu bekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal wie sehen denn die fps bei euch aus? Ich habe komplett ohne AA und auf Full HD teils unter 40fps (Regen) und eine VRam-Belegung von 1,7 - 1,9 GB


----------



## FabulousBK81 (26. Oktober 2012)

Das ist normal!Mach mal auf Suzuka Abenddämmerung rein und stell die maximale Gegner Anzahl ein 
Du wirst sehen das die Frames sogar bei dir unter 40 gehen...aber die Optimieren da sich sicher noch was.


----------



## Timmynator (26. Oktober 2012)

Optimiert wird am Schluss. Zusätzlich wurde mit dem gestrigen Build auf eine aktuellere PhysX-Bibliothek umgestellt, ausserdem hat das Team seine Toolchain umgestellt. Es kann also gut sein, dass durch diese Umstellung etwas bereits optimiertes flöten gegangen ist, da die Umstellung wohl an gewissen Stellen unvorhergesehene Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## MG42 (26. Oktober 2012)

Gibts auch die Möglichkeit dass später ein Leveleditor äh Streckeneditor hinzukommt oder kann man das vergessen?


----------



## acti0n (27. Oktober 2012)

Vergessen würde ich sagen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja einen Streckeneditor a`la TM wird es wohl nicht geben aber das Fertige Game wird sehr wohl
Modder Freundlich werden.Und das hört sich doch schon mal gut an


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Oktober 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Naja einen Streckeneditor a`la TM wird es wohl nicht geben aber das Fertige Game wird sehr wohl
> Modder Freundlich werden.Und das hört sich doch schon mal gut an



woher hast du diese Infos?


----------



## acti0n (27. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung woher her die hat. Jedenfalls sind die Infos ziemlicher Quatsch. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich mehr als Fahrzeuge / Helme / Fahrer painten vorraussichtlich nichts zu "modden" geben.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (27. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich im WMD Forum gelesen.Und ich hoffe doch schwer das damit nicht nur die Helme und etc. gemeint sind

Edit: "Rein technisch sieht Cars sehr gut aus, auch wenn am Ende wohl das große Geld für Lizenzen fehlen wird. Im Gegenzug dürfte es wohl umfangreichen Mod-Support geben."

Pcgh labbert da ja auch was von Mod-Support...


----------



## acti0n (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Die labern auch viel Zeug was nicht stimmt zu vielen News.


----------



## Huky (28. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

hab da mal ne frage zurzeit bin ich junior member würde aber gerne die nordschleife fahren...reicht da ein upgrade auf team member oder muss es full member sein ?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Oktober 2012)

Team Member reicht schon für die Nordschleife...wenn du aber auf Full Member upgradest könntest du
sogar den Multiplayer Part zocken


----------



## Huky (28. Oktober 2012)

Cool  aber man kann auch alle Autos mit Team Member fahren ? Vllt Upgrade ich dann nochmal später


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2012)

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist der MP.
Der Launcher unterscheidet sie garnicht. Deswegen bekommt man als Team Member aktuell auch "daily builds" obwohl die eigentlich für den MP Test von Full Member aufwärts gedacht sind.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal Leute,wann oder bzw für was für Member ist Eifelwald GP freigeschaltet?


----------



## Timmynator (29. Oktober 2012)

Senior Member+


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Oktober 2012)

Schade,ich bin leider nur Full Member aber ich hatte im Multiplayer schon die Ehre die Strecke zu fahren


----------



## Huky (30. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab ja jetzt auf team Member geupgraded und kann jetzt auch Multiplayer spielen und konnte das neue Build 334 runterladen


----------



## Timmynator (30. Oktober 2012)

Seit gestern (?) dürfen auch normale Team Member am Multiplayer teilnehmen. Deshalb bekommen momentan alle ab Team Member aufwärt die daily builds, um zu gewährleisten, dass alle auf derselben Plattform testen.


----------



## MatMade142 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi ihr racingverrükten,

Seit langem hab ich das Spiel mal wieder installiert, um zu schauen(fahren) wie es sich entwickelt hat.(Junior, build 321)
Dabei sind mir einige Dinge sauer aufgestoßen bzw. bei denen ich eure Hilfe benötige.

Ich ebend ca. 20Runden mit dem DTM Wagen auf dem Nürburgring gefahren.
Dabei ist eine Zeit von 1,38 rausgekommen.(Std. Setup/keine Fahrhilfen) Was fahrt ihr da so?

Da erste Problem, das ich habe ist die Lenklinearität/Calibrirung.
Ich hab es einfach nicht geschafft das Lenkrad vernünftig einzustellen.
Entweder es reagiert auf den ersten ca. 20° total empfindlich oder so gut wie gar nicht.
Was für Einstellungen kann ich vornehmen, um das zu beheben? Wie genau funktioniert die Kalibrierung?

Meine zweite Frage geht in Richtung Forcefeedback: Was hat das extreme "geruckel" beim abbremsen zu bedeuten?(Blockierende Räder?)

Was mir sauer aufgestoßen ist, sind die FFB effekte. Oder besser gesagt die nicht vorhandenen.
Ich bekomme keinerlei feedback von Curbs/Bodenwellen/anbahnendes Übersteuern. Kann ich da noch was einstellen?
Wenn ich die FFB Stärke umstelle(50/75/100) dann verstärkt sich lediglich das o.g. geruckel und die "Zentrierfeder", aber nicht die effekte.
Lenkrad: Fanatec 911GT3RSV2+Clubsport Pedale

Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich seit Jahren GTR2/Race/GTR Evo etc. gewohnt und gefahren bin.


----------



## Timmynator (30. Oktober 2012)

Fährst du mit Seta oder dem alten Reifenmodell? Aber Vorsicht, mit Seta fahren manche Autos sehr komisch (der X4 z.B. ist eine absolute Driftmaschine), da das neue Reifenmodell zunächst auf den Formel 1 Renner angepasst ist. Im Prinzip fahren daher momentan alle Autos mit 4 gleichen F1 Slicks...

Zur Kalibrierung: Ich weiß nicht, wie genau das beim Fanatec ist, aber normalerweise muss das Lenkrad auf 900° Rotation eingestellt sein und, soweit vorhanden, müssen die Lenkradeinstellungen vom Spiel verstellbar sein können (beim Logitech Profiler gibt's da eine entsprechende Option). Dann kann man das Lenkrad im Spiel kalibrieren: Zuerst einmal komplett nach rechts/links drehen, weiter, dann das Lenkrad auf 90° stellen (idealerweise zeigt die ingame-Kalibrierung dann 900° an, kann aber auch um ein paar Grad abweichen) und die Kalibrierung beenden. 
Die Lenk-Linearität muss im Spiel auf 50% stehen! Nur dann ist das Lenkverhalten auch linear. Bei 100% dürfte sie ziemlich überproportional werden...

Zum FFB: Das Geruckel kann bedeuten, dass dein FFB zu stark eingestellt ist und daher Clipping auftritt. Es empfiehlt sich im Spiel die Option "Tire Force" zurückzudrehen. Dadurch wird das FFB zwar schwächer, dafür fallen die Effekte am oberen (und unteren) Rand aber nicht mehr heraus. Das kann man ggf. durch die FFB-Stärke des Lenkrades kompensieren. 
Dass die FFB-Effekte so anders sind liegt daran, dass sie nur noch auf Strecke und Fahrzeug basieren und nicht mehr die voreingestellten Effekte, z.B. beim Überfahren der Randsteine verwendet werden (die sog. "Canned Effects"). Mit zunehmender Entwicklung der Streckendetails (Bodenwellen, Struktur des Belags, Neigung in den Kurven, Randsteine) wird das FFB wohl besser werden. Probier mal Connecticut Hill GP aus, das ist eine der Strecken, bei denen schon die meisten Streckendetails implementiert sind, das FFB ist dementsprechend detailierter. 

Es empfiehlt sich momentan übrigens auf Team Member upzugraden, da seit dieser Woche auch diese den Multiplayer nutzen dürfen  Mal davon abgesehen, dass deshalb im Moment alle bis auf Junior Member die Daily Builds erhalten...


----------



## MatMade142 (31. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps, mal schauen ob ich es vernünftig eingestellt bekomme.
Wenn ich das ein paar Posts weiter oben richtig verstanden habe, dann fahre ich ohne Seta, denn ich hab die exe nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel nicht mehr. Mur ist heute meine SSD gestorben, egal, hab noch Garantie, aber pCars ght jetzt nicht mehr. Habs neu installiert und das Spiel hängt jedes mal bei den Logos am Anfang. Jemand ne Idee? System dteht inner Signatur, aktuell aber eben ohne SSD.

Edit: Es geht doch, der lädt nur ewig. Kann dich gar nicht sein? Auf der SSD lag nur Windows, aber keine Spiele. Jemand ne Idee, warum ich jetzt ne halbe Minute und länger wsrten kann,


----------



## FabulousBK81 (31. Oktober 2012)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel nicht mehr. Mur ist heute meine SSD gestorben, egal, hab noch Garantie, aber pCars ght jetzt nicht mehr. Habs neu installiert und das Spiel hängt jedes mal bei den Logos am Anfang. Jemand ne Idee? System dteht inner Signatur, aktuell aber eben ohne SSD.



Hast du jetzt auch ein neues Windows oben?Wenn nicht,hast du mal alle pCars Profile und Settings mal gelöscht?


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Oktober 2012)

Alles komplett neu,  auch Windows. Hab oben nochmal editiert, es geht, lädt aber ewig.


----------



## PrincePaul (31. Oktober 2012)

A certain large German manufacturer (it's not Porsche, and I won't say who so don't bother guessing) actually contacted us today to ask if we'd like some of their cars in the game, so the tide could be turning 

(No doubt their next step will be to tell us how much we have to pay, but still!) 
Andy Garton, Development Director.

das wurde gerade auf Facebook gepostet auf der offiziellen pcars seite


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Ob da wohl jemand seine DTM und Le Mans Wagen in der Alpha entdeckt hat?!

Die seta Builds heute waren auch etwas verrückt. Erst alles unfahrbar, jetzt Untersteuern ohne Ende.


----------



## acti0n (31. Oktober 2012)

> Arse, too much beer. I'll be fired tomorrow but "done" as in license signed for 1987 CTR "Yellowbird", 2012 CTR3, 2012 Rt 12R and the 2012 RGT-8.



Der Sound :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JldBhy6luEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das ist NICHT der große Deutsche Autohersteller! Es kommt noch etwas!


----------



## PrincePaul (31. Oktober 2012)

Die frage ist welcher ?!


Also ich wäre für Mercedes
Vw baut keine Sportwagen
Audi gibt's schon zumindest bringt es einem nichts ob da jetzt nun ein paar Ringe drauf sind und es Audi heißt oder halt nicht und dann Asano

Und BMW gibt's ja auch schon

Opel... naja muss nicht sein


----------



## acti0n (1. November 2012)

VW Scrirocco @ ADAC 24h Rennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. November 2012)

Ja ok der wär scho nice.

Weis jemand ob es Pläne für Autos von Porsche gibt ? Kommen da auch noch asiatische Marken wie Mazda, Mitsubishi und Subaru ?


----------



## PrincePaul (1. November 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ok der wär scho nice.
> 
> Weis jemand ob es Pläne für Autos von Porsche gibt ? Kommen da auch noch asiatische Marken wie Mazda, Mitsubishi und Subaru ?



Porsche wird's nicht geben weil EA da ein exklusiv Vertrag drauf hat
Deshalb kommen ja die RUF Autos

Von Mazda und Subaru ist bisher nichts bekannt,
aber es kommen mehrere Versionen des Mitsubishi Evo's


----------



## _VFB_ (1. November 2012)

Ok danke. Die Evos sin hammer


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. November 2012)

Yeah...wie geil,auf den alten Ruf freue ich mich besonders


----------



## rolli (1. November 2012)

@PrincePaul

Ich glaub, Opel hat auch derzeit andere Sorgen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2012)

Mit Opel gab es schon Gespräche, aber die gingen nicht von Opel aus.
Für mich bleibt Audi das Wahrscheinlichste. Eine allgemeine Einigung mit der VAG wäre natürlich top.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. November 2012)

@rolli:

joa hast recht


@Olstyle: ja wird wahrscheinlich so kommen ... wäre für mich nur ich sag mal unnötig weils die Autos ansich ja schon gibt


----------



## PrincePaul (1. November 2012)

Ruf Joins Project CARS – WMD Portal


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

Was glaubt ihr, welchen Publisher wird sich SMS aussuchen? Oder glaubt ihr, dass SMS das alleine durchzieht?
Also eines sollte gewiss sein: EA werden die sich nicht mehr raussuchen und Simbin ist eig. auch schachsinnig, da die ihre eigenen Serien haben u. die sich ja ebenfalls schon von diesen trennten.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2012)

Ich denke die ziehen das alleine durch.


----------



## rolli (1. November 2012)

Aber um Boxversionen im Laden zu verkaufen, brauchts doch einen Vertriebspartner?

Soweit ich weiß, soll das fertige Spiel nicht nur digital vertrieben werden.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. November 2012)

ich HOFFE das sie es alleine durchziehn


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Wenn sie eine Box rausbringen brauchen sie einen Publisher. 

War mit der Ankündigung jetzt RUF gemeint?


----------



## rolli (1. November 2012)

Wenn *acti0n* recht hat, dann war nicht RUF gemeint.

Soll heißen, es kommt noch was!


----------



## Own3r (1. November 2012)

Es ist wirklich gut, dass es nun auch "Porsche" bei CARS geben wird. Mal sehen, welche Marken noch hinzu kommen werden. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## PrincePaul (2. November 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> Wenn *acti0n* recht hat, dann war nicht RUF gemeint.
> 
> Soll heißen, es kommt noch was!


 
Er hat Recht da kommt auf jedenfall noch was 
haben die Entwickler ja auch gesagt
vonwegen wir haben jetzt auch die Lizenz von RUF ... das war aber nicht der große deutsche Autobauer der noch kommt 


Sinngemäß übersetzt


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste mit den Autos? 

Auch wenn ich das Spiel noch nicht habe hätte ich gerne Wiesmanns im Spiel.
Aber auch die sind nicht "large"


----------



## PrincePaul (2. November 2012)

ja es gibt ne Liste.

moment mal kurz ich gehe mal auf die Suche
wird hier gleich editiert




EDIT:

*In Game Street Cars*
- Ariel Atom 300 supercharged - (Beta1)
- Ariel Atom Mugen - (Beta1)
- Ariel Atom 500 V8 '11 - (Beta1)

- 2011 BAC Mono - (Beta1)

- Caterham Classic - (WIP) - Team Member+
- Caterham Superlight R500 - (Beta1)

- Gumpert Apollo S - (Beta1)

- Pagani Huayra - (Alpha2) - Team Member+
- Pagani Zonda R - (Beta1)


*In Game Prototype Race Cars*
- Asano LM11 TDX - Audi R18 TDI - (Beta2)

- Caterham SP/300.R - (Alpha1)

- 2011 Palmer Jaguar JP-LM - (Beta1)

- Racer L4-RS - Radical SR-3 - (Beta1)
- Racer V8-RS - Radical SR-8 - (Beta1)


*In Game GT3 Cars*
- 1981 BMW M1 Procar - (PreAlpha) - Team Member+
- 2012 BMW Z4 GT3 - (PreAlpha) - Team Member+


*
In Game Touring Cars*
- Asano X4 Touring - Audi A4 DTM '11 - (Beta2)


*In Game Stockcars*
- 1990 Caper Stock Car (Road) - Generic 1990's NASCAR - (Alpha2)
- 1990 Caper Stock Car (Oval) - Generic 1990's NASCAR - (Alpha2)

*
In Game Open Wheel Race cars*
- 2011 Formula A - Generic Formula 1 - (Beta1)
- Formula B - Generic GP2 - (Beta2)
- 2012 Formula Rookie - 2011 Formula Ford 1600 - (Alpha1)

*
In Game Historic Open Wheel Race cars*
- Lotus 49 Cosworth V8 - Lotus 49 - (Beta2)
- Lotus 78 Cosworth - Lotus 78 - (Beta2)
- Lotus 98T Renault Turbo - Lotus 98T - (Beta2)

*
In Game Go-Karts*
- Kart - (Alpha1)
- SuperKart - (Alpha1)



*
Planned/Confirmed Street Cars*
- 2012 1M Coupe - (Not Started Yet)

- 1966 Ford Mustang 2+2 fastback - (Not started yet) (foundation trade dress for 1966 Shelby GT350)
- 1972 Ford Escort RS1600 - (Not started yet)
- 2012 Ford Focus ST - (Not started yet)
- 2013 Ford Shelby GT500 - (Not started yet)

- Mitsubishi Evo VI Tommi Mäkinen Edition - (not started yet)
- Mitsubishi Evo IX FQ 360 - (Not started yet)
- Mitsubishi Evo X FQ 400 - (WIP)

- Pagani Zonda Cinque - (Not started yet)

- 1987 RUF CTR "Yellowbird" - (Not started yet)
- 2012 RUF CTR3 - (Not started yet)
- 2012 RUF RGT-8 - (Not started yet)
- 2012 RUF Rt 12R - (Not started yet)
*

Planned/Confirmed Prototype Cars*
- 1999 BMW V12 LMR - (Not Started Yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed GT2 Cars*
- 2012 BMW M3 E92 GT - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed GT3 Cars*
- Ginetta G55 GT3 - (Not Started Yet)
*

Planned/Confirmed GT4 Cars*
- Ginetta G50 - (Not Started Yet)


*Planned/Confirmed Junior Racing Series Cars*
- Ginetta G40 Junior - (Not Started Yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed Historic Race cars*
- 1940 328 Touring Coupe - (Not started yet)

- 1967 Ford GT40 MK IV - (WIP) 

- 1965 Lotus 40 (open-top sports car) - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed Touring Cars*
- 1978 BMW 320 Turbo Group 5 - (Not started yet)
- 2012 BMW BTCC 3-series Touring Car - (Not started yet)

- 1980 Ford Capri (Group 5 – Team Zakspeed) - (WIP)
- 1988 Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth (Group A) - (Not started yet)
- 1997 Ford Mustang Cobra (SCCA Trans-Am) - (Not started yet)
- 2012 Ford Focus ST (BTCC) - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed V8 Supercars*
- 2013 Ford Falcon FG (Australian V8 Supercar Car of the Future) - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed Stockcars*
- 2012 Ford Fusion NASCAR Stock Car - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed Open Wheel Race cars*
- 2008 BMW F1.08 - (Not started yet)
- 2012 Formula Gulf 1000 - (Not started yet)

*
Planned/Confirmed Historic Open Wheel Race cars*
- 1962 Lotus 25 (F1) - (Not started yet)
- 1965 Lotus 38 (Indy 500) - (Not started yet)
- 1970 Lotus 49C (F1) - (Not started yet)
- 1967 Lotus 51 (Formula Ford) - (Not started yet)
- 1968 Lotus 56 (Indy Car) - (Not started yet)
- 1970 Lotus 72 (F1) - (Not started yet)


----------



## _VFB_ (2. November 2012)

Das sieht ja schon mal sehr geil aus  Ich freu mich schon richtig auf das fertige Spiel


----------



## mOnsta89 (2. November 2012)

Die Liste ist für mich zwar gut aber trotzdem viel zu wenig. Der Grund ist einfach das man momentan sehr viele verschiedene Klassen hat. Sind glaub ich locker 10 -12 und wenn man dann die Fahrzeuge auf die Klassen verteilt bleibt nichtmehr viel übrig. Gerade im Tourenwagen, GT und LM Bereich sollte noch einiges kommen. Das ist aber auch der einzige Punkt an dem Spiel der mich momentan beunruhig. Es ist ja auch noch locker ein 3/4 Jahr Zeit bis zum Release denke ich.


----------



## acti0n (2. November 2012)

Angeblich ist das gerade mal 50% der Autos die es geben wird 

Und ich hab lieber weniger Autos die perfekt sind als Massenware.

Aber hast schon recht mehr DTM/WTCC/GT oder was auch immer wär nice


----------



## mOnsta89 (2. November 2012)

Naja gut es müssen ja nich gleich 1000 Autos wie bei GT 5 sein aber 180 bis 250 wären schon super.


----------



## _VFB_ (2. November 2012)

Wird es eig. die Möglichkeit geben die Autos zu upgraden? Also das man wie bei gt 5 Bremsen, Getriebe etc. durch bessere Komponente ersetzt.


----------



## mOnsta89 (2. November 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Weiß aber auch ehrlich nichts genaues darüber.


----------



## acti0n (2. November 2012)

Wird es nicht geben.

Und 200 Autos ist schon sehr viel.


----------



## mOnsta89 (2. November 2012)

Wie kann ich eigendlich im MP den Chat öffnen?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2012)

Im Spiel funktioniert das mit dem "T"


----------



## rolli (2. November 2012)

Cool, danke. 

Hab den Eintrag auch grad vergeblich in den Controller-Einstellungen gesucht...


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. November 2012)

wie komme ich in project cars zu den Fotomodus ? oder reicht da ein Team Member Account nicht aus ?


----------



## Timmynator (2. November 2012)

Es gibt keinen Fotomodus a là GT5. Da ist noch Handarbeit mit der Freecam (Ctrl-F) und/oder dem Camera Edit Modus (Ctrl-K + Numblock, WSADQE) gefragt. Steht aber alles im Forum


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. November 2012)

Ok danke für die schnelle antwort 

Noch was anderes,kann man die fahrzeuge selber gestallten ? also Lackfarbe und Sponsor usw...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. November 2012)

Ja du kannst die Autos in der Hinsicht selbst gestalten aber nicht In Game sondern auf dem Desktop via Bildbearbeitungs Programmen a`la Gimp...


----------



## Huky (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

hatte die letzten tage das Problem als ich nach dem update starten wollte die Fehlermeldung "exe and data version mis-match. Please update and try again" erschien. Hab dann einen alten Patch installiert und es funktionierte. Heute kam der Fehler jedoch wider aber es funktioniert nicht mit dem einspielen eines alten Patch. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?....


----------



## acti0n (3. November 2012)

Am besten pcars neu installieren.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. November 2012)

Wollt grad seit längerem mal wieder die aktuelle Version testen und musste feststellen, das ich nicht bremsen kann! Hat wer ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Hab schon im Forum geschaut aber nichts gefunden. Bremspedal ist belegt und wird auch im Menü erkannt, nur ingame tut sich nichts. bei der Kupplung das gleiche, Gas und alles andere geht. Bei anderen Spielen keine Probleme.


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2012)

Welche Grafikeinstellungen sind jetzt eigentlich die Besten? Wenn ich auf Anti-Aliasing gehe, dann habe ich bis zu 8xMSAA, High, MLAA und SMAA S2X. Was soll "High" heißen?


----------



## PrincePaul (4. November 2012)

SMAA S2X ist das beste
was natürlich jetzt die beste Optik bei geringster Grafikkartenauslastung  ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.....


Bin eben mal mit SETA gefahren
aber irgendwie komme ich damit überhaupt nicht klar
es macht mehr Spaß weil man jede Kurve im drift fahren kann
habs jetzt gerade nur mit nem Ariel Atom, Pagani Zonda R, BMW M1 und dem Radical L4 probiert und habs nicht hinbekommen damit mal eine saubere Runde zu fahren 

ich fahre jetzt erstmal wieder ohne bis die Settings soweit getestet und optimiert wurden das SETA auch direkt im Game aktivierbar ist bzw. zum Standard wird


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2012)

SMAA ist nur ein Postfilter(nicht so verwechseln mit SSAA). Das "echte" AA ist MSAA. Wie viel Anteile MLAA oder SMAA man dazu nimmt ist Geschmacksfrage da das Bild bei beiden zwar weniger Kanten zeigt aber auch insgesamt unschärfer wird.


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2012)

Ok, ich habe jetzt mal 8xMSAA und FXAA eingestellt. Es sieht meiner Meinung nach besser als SMAA aus.


----------



## acti0n (4. November 2012)

WMD Forum!

Nordschleife Touristenfahrten heute um 20:00


----------



## mOnsta89 (4. November 2012)

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum ich die Reifen nichtmehr auf Temperatur bekomme? Egal welche Strecke, egal welches Auto, die Reifen kommen eigendlich selten über 80 °C. Ändert sich auch nix wenn ich mit Seta fahre.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

Ist ein bekannter Bug da die Temperaturentwicklung gerade auch auf STM angepasst wird. Die stm Reifen auf dem FA sollten noch halbwegs warm werden.


----------



## ali-992 (5. November 2012)

Kann man in dem Spiel eigentlich die Übersetzung der verschiedenen Gänge ändern?


----------



## mOnsta89 (5. November 2012)

Ja kann man. Du kannst sehr viel einstellen. Von Luftdruck über Stabilisatoren bis hin zum Differential.


----------



## ali-992 (5. November 2012)

Das ist cool. Jetzt muss nur noch mein Logitech G27 kommen. Dann kann man die Autos ja total auf Beschleunigung oder Speed trimmen .


----------



## Modmaster (8. November 2012)

Mal was neues von meiner Seite  DIe Grüne Hölle wird immer besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifMzZ1b8PKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (8. November 2012)

kannst du mir mal ein vid mit Helm machen? würd gern mal sehen wie das aktuell aussieht so! Und dann noch bei dem Auto, die innengeraäusche


----------



## almase (8. November 2012)

Welche *Kameraperspektive* nutzt ihr denn als Standard?
Und *schaltet* ihr selber, oder Automatic?


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Ich benutze immer Helmcam ohne die schwarzen Streifen dazu weil mir die "follow apex" Funktion in der normalen Cockpit Perspektive sonst fehlt. Geschaltet wird natürlich von Hand. Zum kuppeln fehlt mir ein Pedal.

BTW: STM ist jetzt das Standard Reifenmodell.


----------



## almase (8. November 2012)

Kann man nicht auch irgendwie eine fps-Anzeige aktivieren? Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2012)

almase schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch irgendwie eine fps-Anzeige aktivieren?


 Seit Jahr und Tag hat sich FRAPS bewährt!


----------



## _VFB_ (9. November 2012)

Oder man nimmt den Msi Afterburner. In dann Settings kann man glaub auf der 3 Seite einstellen das die Frames angezeigt werden.


----------



## Timmynator (9. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer Helmcam ohne die schwarzen Streifen dazu weil mir die "follow apex" Funktion in der normalen Cockpit Perspektive sonst fehlt. Geschaltet wird natürlich von Hand. Zum kuppeln fehlt mir ein Pedal.



Ebenso. Aber welche schwarzen Streifen meinst du? Das Innenfutter des Helms?

@ almase: Probier mal Strg+S, das aktiviert die interne Funktion für FPS (und ein paar andere Datenschwünge)


----------



## rolli (9. November 2012)

Strg+S ist genau richtig, allerdings wird dann gleichzeitig der Sitz eine Stufe nach unten gestellt, weil die Funktion auf S liegt.

Lässt sich mit W aber wieder nach oben stellen.

Nur um irgendwelcher Verwirrung vorzubeugen... 


Oder wurde das bereits geändert?


----------



## Timmynator (9. November 2012)

Wenn man seine Konfiguration komplett selber einstellt, passiert das nicht  Aber standardmäßig schon. 

Nebenbei bemerkt bekommt man nur noch FPS + Tickrate angezeigt, nicht mehr sämtliche anderen Daten.


----------



## almase (9. November 2012)

mmh bei Strg+S wird bei mir nichts angezeigt.


----------



## kingkoolkris (9. November 2012)

Heute und morgen vermutlich letzte Chance sich zu registrieren: Aktuell steht die Finanzierung bei 3,71 von 3,75 Millionen €, Tendenz schnell steigend 

Der Ford Capri ist übrigens der Hammer, beste Fahrphysik von allen Wagen bisher!


----------



## Timmynator (9. November 2012)

almase schrieb:


> mmh bei Strg+S wird bei mir nichts angezeigt.


 
Guck mal rechts oben in die Ecke  Da müsste was im Format [FPS] [TICKRATE] stehen, zB 30 600. Zusätzlich müsste am oberen Rand des Bildes eine Meldung "Metrics disabled in Renderer" zu sehen sein. 

@kingkoolkris: Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass der Capri in einem ersten Entwurf Reifen hat, die auf das Fahrzeug angepasst sind  Also keine FA-Platzhalter am Capri.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. November 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Heute und morgen vermutlich letzte Chance sich zu registrieren: Aktuell steht die Finanzierung bei 3,71 von 3,75 Millionen €, Tendenz schnell steigend
> 
> Der Ford Capri ist übrigens der Hammer, beste Fahrphysik von allen Wagen bisher!


 Der fährt sich absolut grauenhaft


----------



## Own3r (9. November 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum die dann mit dem Verkauf aufhören? Eigentlich wäre es doch gut, denn sie würden schön viel Geld einnehmen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (10. November 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Guck mal rechts oben in die Ecke  Da müsste was im Format [FPS] [TICKRATE] stehen, zB 30 600. Zusätzlich müsste am oberen Rand des Bildes eine Meldung "Metrics disabled in Renderer" zu sehen sein.
> 
> @kingkoolkris: Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass der Capri in einem ersten Entwurf Reifen hat, die auf das Fahrzeug angepasst sind  Also keine FA-Platzhalter am Capri.




so isses, kannst gar nicht abwarten bis die das bei den andern karren nachziehn


----------



## barbarendave2211 (10. November 2012)

Thrustmaster Competition at Florence Short...wer is bei den Event schon mitgefahren ? bin gerad mal 345.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. November 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum die dann mit dem Verkauf aufhören? Eigentlich wäre es doch gut, denn sie würden schön viel Geld einnehmen.


 

Fände ich auch. Dann könnte ich evtl. noch mit machen. Aber da ich kein PayPal habe wird das leider nichts  und so schnell lässt sich da niemand organisieren.
Wie lange gilt den das Abo? Bis die Release Version draußen ist?


----------



## Timmynator (10. November 2012)

Die hören auf, weil dann das Finanzierungsziel erreicht ist. Das ganze Spiel ist geplant mit einem Budget von 3,75 Mio€ und Release 2013. Wenn SMS die Finanzierung weiterlaufen ließe, würde die bedeuten, dass mit dem "neuen" Budget (also alles was nach dem Ziel von 3,75 Mio noch eingenommen wird) zusätzlicher Nutzen in Form von Content oder Features geschaffen werden müsste. Dementsprechend müsste man das Releaseziel (immer weiter) nach hinten verschieben, bis CARS Nukem Forever draus wird.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2012)

Der Capri lebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (10. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Capri lebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schöne bilder, da fährt jmd. schön quer^^


----------



## acti0n (10. November 2012)

Mittlerweile kann man nur noch bis zur 100 Euro Stufe einkaufen/upgraden. Macht also schnell sonst geht es erst ende 2013.


----------



## TSchaK (10. November 2012)

Mittlerweile geht geht auch das nicht mehr.

Dabei fehlen noch 2320 € 

Der Capri fährt an sich gut, aber wenn man mal die Wand berührt fliegt er durch die Luft wie ein Flummi


----------



## Klarostorix (10. November 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> wenn man mal die Wand berührt fliegt er durch die Luft wie ein Flummi


 Das fand ich auch lustig


----------



## slow_car (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wenigstens muß ich jetzt nicht allein bei der Rennleitung vorsprechen.

Ich habe mal eine Auto-Sim Anfänger Frage: ist es normal, daß man Autos die man in der Realität problemlos beherrscht, in der Sim laufend in die Wand fährt? Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2012)

Die Schäden kommen von Crashs mit AI Fahrern die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste aus dem Off zurück auf die Strecke brettern etc.


slow_car schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Auto-Sim Anfänger Frage: ist es normal, daß man Autos die man in der Realität problemlos beherrscht, in der Sim laufend in die Wand fährt? Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.


Kommt drauf an was man unter "problemlos beherrschen" versteht. Wenn du einen der Wagen schon auf einer der Strecken gefahren bist und sich das deutlichst anders anfühlt als die Realität dann ist erst mal der Entwickler gefragt das an zu passen.

Wenn du jetzt meinst weil du einen Z4 nicht schrottest wenn du ihn auf der Straße bewegst müsstest du die simulierte GT Variante ja spielend um die Nordschleife zirkeln können dann geht das natürlich nicht.

Da ein ruckelndes Lankrad natürlich längst nicht so viel Gefühl vermittelt wie ein reales Auto wenn es schiebt gilt eine Simulation in der Regel aber als "schwerer" fahrbar als ein reales Auto(davon abgesehen dass man in der Realität natürlich die nötige Kondition aufbringen muss, kein Retry beim Crash hat etc. pp.  ).


----------



## TSchaK (10. November 2012)

Ne ich bin auch dabei. 

Ich denke, das was du meinst hat mehr damit zu tun, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf dem Bildschirm unterschätzt wird und du deshalb viel zu schnell durch die Kurve fährst-oder es Versuchst


----------



## PrincePaul (10. November 2012)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Thrustmaster Competition at Florence Short...wer is bei den Event schon mitgefahren ? bin gerad mal 345.


 
ich bin 327 und das sind bisschen mehr als 3 SEKUNDEN zum 1.
ich glaub da muss man noch sehr sehr viel am Setup des Autos machen 

oder wir können einfach nicht fahren


----------



## barbarendave2211 (10. November 2012)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> oder wir können einfach nicht fahren


 
ja das glaub ich auch


----------



## acti0n (10. November 2012)

slow_car schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja in der Realität fährst du auch nicht dein Auto nur im Grenzbereich oder? Ausser du bist ein Rennfahrer


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. November 2012)

It`s done  Na zum Glück bin ich Full Member und habe alle Vorzüge außer Eifelwald GP 
Ich bin gespannt wie es nun weiter läuft...


----------



## steffen0278 (11. November 2012)

Habs gestern nochmal angespielt mit der neuen Version. Naja, ich werd in nächster Zeit mich wieder verstärkt auf rFactor konzentrieren (92´er F1 Saison und auf die 6 Stunden Nordschleife). Außerdem ruckelt es wie Sau bei mir. Da sollten sie auch noch etwas nachbessern. Geschwindigkeitsgefühl kommt da nicht auf (ca 20 FPS). Bei der ersten Version die ich damals bekommen habe liefs noch flüssig. Vor ca 4 Monaten. Es wird immer aufgeblähter find ich.
Aber warten wir die ersten Beta-Tests ab.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Das neue Reifenmodell scheint ein CPU Limit auf Höhe eines unübertakteten Q6600 eingeführt zu haben. Ist die CPU besser skaliert die Engine eigentlich schon ganz gut mit den Grafikeinstellungen. 
Auf GPU Seite wird es halt durch zunehmende Streckendetails anstrengender. Donnington und Laguna Seca haben da z.B. in letzter Zeit ordentlich zugelegt. Aber das sieht man halt nicht nur in den FPS sondern auch an der deutlich detailreicheren Umgebung.


----------



## slow_car (11. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man unter "problemlos beherrschen" versteht.



Na ja, meine Vorstellung war, wenn ich Rennfahrzeuge in der Realität bewegt habe, müßte das in einer (realistischen) Sim auch klappen. Gut, ein Gruppe 5 Capri war (und ist) weit jenseits meiner finaziellen Möglichkeiten, Den Ring kenne ich auch nur von meinem 24 h MTB Einsatz. Aber, ein Gr. 1 (nach damaligem Reglement) Escord RS 2000, Cooper S 1300 und NSU TT, beide Gr. 2 mit ordentlich Dampf waren es damals schon. In GT Legends, welches angeblich superrealistisches Fahrgefühl bieten soll, komme ich nur in jedem zweiten Versuch mit diesen Fahrzeugen einigermaßen heil aus der Boxengasse. Die Sim habe ich sofort wieder deinstalliert.
Das ich die Kurven (in pCars) vielleicht etwas zu optimistisch angehe, habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Meine Fragen: braucht man grundsätzlich eine längere Eingewöhnungszeit? Ich muß dazu sagen, ich bin absolut nicht der Gamer, abgesehen von Flugsimulatoren hatte ich bisher damit Null Berührung. Zu den Videos: sind das alles Experten oder wird da auch mit diversen Fahrhilfen getrickst? Bin ich zu ungeduldig?



acti0n schrieb:


> Naja in der Realität fährst du auch nicht dein Auto nur im Grenzbereich oder? Ausser du bist ein Rennfahrer


Wenn ich das auf meine Mitverkehrsteilnehmer beziehe, fahre ich ausschließlich im Grenzbereich.

Sehe ich jetzt gerade: wieso steht da schraubenverwechsler? Unverschämt!


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Versuch es mal mit der eingeblendeten Ideallinie. Die Linie an sich findet man zwar auch so , aber die Verfärbung wenn man die Kurve mal wieder zu schnell an geht hilft auf jeden Fall.

Was benutzt du denn als Eingabegerät?


----------



## slow_car (11. November 2012)

Habe ich schon probiert. Diese Linie irritiert mich zu sehr. Ich werde es mal etwas langsamer versuchen.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. November 2012)

Das Problem was ich sehe ist das die ja nunmal je nach gekauftem Toolpack jede Woche neue Updates rausbringen
die teilweise das Fahrverhalten so drastisch verändern das man gestern noch richtig super fahren konnte und heute kommt man mit dem Auto gar nicht mehr klar
und wirfts immer gegen die Bande

auch vorallem jetzt mit SETA wobei ich das schon ganz gut finde das es bei allen von vornherein aktiviert ist


----------



## TSchaK (11. November 2012)

Wem sagst du das, die Formula Rockie kann man überhaupt nicht mehr fahren weil in jeder Kurve das Heck unkontrollierbar ausbricht....

Eine ganz blöde Frag: Was meint ihr mit SETA?


----------



## PrincePaul (11. November 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das eine andere Art die Physik des Reifens zu berechnen.

Kurz und knapp neue Reifen
und deshalb ein total anderes Fahrgefühl, da die meisten Autos darauf noch nicht angepasst sind


----------



## TSchaK (11. November 2012)

Ok Danke

Wir sollten mal nicht vergessen dass das Spiel noch in der Alpha Phase ist 

Upgrade Center (oder wie auch immer das heißt) ist geschlossen. 
"*Purchasing and upgrading of tool packs is no longer possible.*
*TOTAL FUNDS: 3,754,610 €"*


----------



## slow_car (11. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was benutzt du denn als Eingabegerät?


 
Ich habe mir in der Bucht ein Thrustmaster RGT FFC (schon gepimpt) ersteigert. Erst mal um zu sehen ob ich dabei bleibe und um zu sehen wie so ein Teil aufgebaut ist.  Den Schalthebel habe ich schon von der Basis getrennt. Die Ergonomie war ja katastrophal.

Den Capri finde ich eigentlich gut zu fahren, nur die Bremse ist zu giftig. Das liegt aber vielleicht daran, daß das Bremspedal keinen definiert ansteigenden Widerstand bietet. Den Lotus 78 finde ich angenehm leicht zu steuern. Obwohl ich zu meiner aktiven Zeit Formelrenner immer gehaßt habe.

Ist es nicht egal, ob man sich an der Hilfslinie oder dem Reifenabrieb orientiert? Ich werde es aber mal ausprobieren, vielleicht war ich einfach nur zu ungeduldig.

Ach ja, danke, daß ihr euch mit meinen weltbewegenden Problemen befaßt. Das ich nicht der Einzige bin der die teuren Boliden in die Wand pfeffert, tröstet ein wenig.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Ausser dem Capri und dem Formula A hat im Moment eh kein Wagen überhaupt den Anspruch dem realen Wagen zu entsprechen. 
Und die Bremsbalance im Capri hat auch nicht nur dich gewundert. Vielleicht mal am Setup rumspielen.


slow_car schrieb:


> Ist es nicht egal, ob man sich an der Hilfslinie oder dem Reifenabrieb orientiert? Ich werde es aber mal ausprobieren, vielleicht war ich einfach nur zu ungeduldig.


Die Strecken sind aktuell noch nicht "dreckig" gemacht. Am Abrieb orientieren geht also nur wen man andere Autos auf der Strecke hat die den "live" erzeugen. Dann kann man aber auch einfach direkt denen hinterher fahren.

Was mir an deinem Lenkrad auffällt ist dass es nur 270° Drehwinkel mit macht. Je nach Wagen ist das natürlich etwas wenig für einen realistischen Eindruck.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. November 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Habs gestern nochmal angespielt mit der neuen Version. Naja, ich werd in nächster Zeit mich wieder verstärkt auf rFactor konzentrieren (92´er F1 Saison und auf die 6 Stunden Nordschleife). Außerdem ruckelt es wie Sau bei mir. Da sollten sie auch noch etwas nachbessern. Geschwindigkeitsgefühl kommt da nicht auf (ca 20 FPS). Bei der ersten Version die ich damals bekommen habe liefs noch flüssig. Vor ca 4 Monaten. Es wird immer aufgeblähter find ich.
> Aber warten wir die ersten Beta-Tests ab.



 das es bei deinem Sys nicht gut läuft ist ja klar!
Ich habe überhaupt keine Performence Probleme,weder jetzt noch in der Vergangenheit.Klar gehören einige Sachen noch optimiert aber sich mit so einem Sys aufregen wollen ist ja mal die Härte 
pCars ist auf dem Höchsten stand der Dinge,DX9 z.B. läuft auch schlechter als DX11 und da du kein DX11 nutzen kannst sieht`s da dann auch schlecht aus.Wie gesagt neuste Technik mit alter Hardware spielen...spiel mal ne runde BF3 im Multiplayer und du wirst sehn das auch da dein Sys schlapp macht!


----------



## slow_car (11. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausser dem Capri und dem Formula A hat im Moment eh kein Wagen überhaupt den Anspruch dem realen Wagen zu entsprechen.



Besser als in GT Lengends sind aber selbst die unausgereiften Fahrzeuge in pCars. War für mich das Argument, noch rechtzeitig auf FuMe zu upgragen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir an deinem Lenkrad auffällt ist dass es nur 270° Drehwinkel mit macht. Je nach Wagen ist das natürlich etwas wenig für einen realistischen Eindruck.



Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: heißt 135° nach jeder Seite. Wenn also ein Fahrzeug real oder in der Sim real nachempfunden, 2 Lenkradumdrehungen von Anschlag zu Anschlag hat = 720°, dann rechnet mein Lenkrad oder die Sim diese 720° auf meine 270° um? Erklärt das vielleicht meine geringeren Probleme mit Formelwagen?


----------



## acti0n (11. November 2012)

Wenn du das Geld hast, hol dir mal ein Logitech G27 oder ein Lenkrad von Fanatec (CSR oder so)

Ich verspreche dir, der Unterschied wird gewaltig sein.


----------



## Mischk@ (12. November 2012)

Gibt es bei den Entwicklern ein 
Aufnahmestop ?


----------



## Timmynator (12. November 2012)

Nein, das Finanzierungsziel wurde erreicht, dementsprechend gibt es keine "Neueinstellungen" mehr. Jetzt muss man bis 2013 warten, um das Spiel spielen zu können.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

slow_car schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: heißt 135° nach jeder Seite. Wenn also ein Fahrzeug real oder in der Sim real nachempfunden, 2 Lenkradumdrehungen von Anschlag zu Anschlag hat = 720°, dann rechnet mein Lenkrad oder die Sim diese 720° auf meine 270° um? Erklärt das vielleicht meine geringeren Probleme mit Formelwagen?


 
Also bei meinem Logitech DF GT kann ich angeben wie viel Grad es maximal haben soll. Wenn ich z.B. 270° eingebe, dann hat das Auto den vollen Lenkeinschlag bei 135° in eine Richtung. Deine Vermutung war also Richtig. Das kann sein. Die echten Profis fahren ja in der F1 nie mit 720°. Eher so zwischen 300 und 450°.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2012)

Gerade pCars hat die schöne Eigenschaft auch Lenkräder mit größerem Radius 1:1 im Spiel ab zu bilden und dann halt je nach Wagen und darin gewähltem Setup den Maximaleinschlag selbstständig um zu setzen. 
Sprich im Profiler bleibt man immer bei 900° und den Rest macht das Spiel.


----------



## kaepernickus (12. November 2012)

BAC Mono haben sie schon drinnen.
Jetzt noch die SRT Viper GTS, Toyota LMP1 sowie mehr Grip + weniger Untersteuern und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## RedBrain (12. November 2012)

Nicolas Hamilton ist in Project Cars als "Handling Consultant" eingestiegen. Sein Bruder ist Lewis Hamilton. Keine schlechte Idee von SMS!

Quelle: Slightly Mad Studios Welcomes Nicolas Hamilton – WMD Portal


----------



## 1awd1 (12. November 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> BAC Mono haben sie schon drinnen.
> Jetzt noch die SRT Viper GTS, Toyota LMP1 sowie mehr Grip + weniger Untersteuern und ich bin zufrieden.



noch mehr Grip? Ist doch jetzt schon zu viel! die meisten Autos bekommst ja nur mit Gewalt ins rutschen. Beim Gas geben in Kurven passiert ja fast nix.


----------



## kaepernickus (12. November 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> noch mehr Grip? Ist doch jetzt schon zu viel! die meisten Autos bekommst ja nur mit Gewalt ins rutschen. Beim Gas geben in Kurven passiert ja fast nix.



War vielleicht etwas verallgemeinert und unpräzise ausgedrückt.

Die Hinterachse verliert, wenn das Fahrzeug in Kurven untersteuert, bei weitem zuviel Grip, das hat auch Ben Collins bestätigt. Der bisherige Gripverlust ist dem Theoretischen nachmodelliert, in der Realität ist der Gripverlust weitaus niedriger.

Wobei es scheinbar auch sehr auf Build und Auto ankommt. Aber der BAC Mono hat z.B. enormes Untersteuern und dann einfach kaum Bodenhaftung in Kurven


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. November 2012)

alles ne frage des setups (zweites video) oder wetters (erstes video)^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYGh0KumEJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9UvqtWugZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (13. November 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> noch mehr Grip? Ist doch jetzt schon zu viel! die meisten Autos bekommst ja nur mit Gewalt ins rutschen. Beim Gas geben in Kurven passiert ja fast nix.


 
Dann schalt' mal die Fahrhilfen ab und schnall dir nen Bleifuß an 

kaepernickus hat recht, von Build zu Build kann sich viel ändern. Das Untersteuern-Problem des Mono ist aber (zumindest teilweise) schon adressiert worden, weil es aufgrund einer falschen Modellierung in der Physik zustandekam. 
Desweiteren sollte man nicht vergessen, dass unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge einen unterschiedlichen Fahrstil erfordern. Man kann einen abtrieblosen Caterham R500 nicht so in die Kurve werfen wie den Formula A, dafür aber im Gegensatz zum FA mittels Power Oversteer trotzdem (verhältnismäßig) schnell durch eine Kurve kommen. Alles auch eine Frage des Fahrstils


----------



## 1awd1 (13. November 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schalt' mal die Fahrhilfen ab und schnall dir nen Bleifuß an
> 
> kaepernickus hat recht, von Build zu Build kann sich viel ändern. Das Untersteuern-Problem des Mono ist aber (zumindest teilweise) schon adressiert worden, weil es aufgrund einer falschen Modellierung in der Physik zustandekam.
> Desweiteren sollte man nicht vergessen, dass unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge einen unterschiedlichen Fahrstil erfordern. Man kann einen abtrieblosen Caterham R500 nicht so in die Kurve werfen wie den Formula A, dafür aber im Gegensatz zum FA mittels Power Oversteer trotzdem (verhältnismäßig) schnell durch eine Kurve kommen. Alles auch eine Frage des Fahrstils



Irgendwie fühlt es sich an, als wenn tatsächlich die ganze Zeit Fahrhilfen an wären. Ist aber alles aus. Ausserdem scheint das Gewicht der Autos keine Rolle zu spielen. Man merkt keine Lastwechsel im Fahrverhalten bzw. Gewichtsverlagerungen beim Bremsen oder Beschleunigen. Hier fehlts noch am vielen Ecken....


----------



## TSchaK (13. November 2012)

Wenn die Fahrhilfen richtig aus sind dann merkt man das...
Lastwechsel merke ich auch bei manchen Autos.

Natürlich, ist ja auch erst die Alpha.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. November 2012)

Also ich merke bei jedem Auto ob ich mit Traktionskontrolle,ABS oder Stabilitätskontrolle fahre...
@1AWD1 was nutzt du für ein Wheel?


----------



## 1awd1 (14. November 2012)

Ich fahre CSW mit CSP´s in nem Rig mit triplescreen, Rennsitz usw. Bin also schon recht gut ausgestattet und fahre auch nicht erst seit gestern Rennsims am PC. Tatsache ist, hier besteht noch ne Menge Aufholbedarf, was die Physik betrifft. Ist zwar stellenweise schon besser als z.B. Shift 2 aber halt noch lang nicht auf dem Stand von z.B. iracing. Trail braking funktioniert aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Gewichtsverlagerung halt auch nicht richtig (daher auch das massive Untersteuern am Kurveneingang). Irgendwie ist da halt noch ne Menge im Argen. 

Und ja ich weiß, daß es sich hierbei noch um kein fertiges Spiel handelt (alpha, beta... was auch immer) aber deswegen darf man doch wohl ruhig auch mal Kritik ausüben (auch wenn es diesen ganzen Neusimprofis, die noch nie ne richtige Sim gespielt haben und jetzt auf einmal aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, weil se 10-100€ in ein unfertiges Spiel "investierten" und mit ihrer unglaublich langen Erfahrung alles hochloben, was die Marketingmaschine ihnen vorsingt, nicht passt) .


----------



## kaepernickus (14. November 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> aber deswegen darf man doch wohl ruhig auch mal Kritik ausüben



Ist ja sogar der Sinn an diesem Entwicklungsmodell, dass Fans oder besser gesagt User ihr (kritisches) Feedback zum jeweils aktuellen Build abgeben.

Beim Verhalten der Fahrzeuge muss noch viel geschraubt werden das stimmt. Ich bin aber eigentlich doch halbwegs zuversichtlich, da durch die Eigenfinanzierung (bzw. User-Spenden) kein Publisher wie bei Shift dazwischenfunkt.
Shift (2) soll ja gerüchteweise in internen Builds wesentlich realistischer gewesen sein, aber EA hat dann wohl kalte Füße bekommen und wollte die NfS-Fans und Konsolen-/Gamepad-Zocker nicht (gänzlich) vergraulen. Wobei das bei den NfS-Fans wohl (welch Überraschung) trotzdem nicht wirklich gelungen ist.

Aber an Fahrverhalten (Physik) und KI (wenn auch nicht sooo wichtig) müssen sie noch ordentlich arbeiten.
Ich hoffe mal Collins und Hamilton bringen in dieser Hinsicht was.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. November 2012)

Hmm,so Unterschiedlich ist das empfinden also 
Ich für meinen Teil kann es schwer vergleichen,weil ich das Wheel erst seit Shift 2(drecksspiel) habe und ich die
alten Sims a`la rfactor und Gtr nur immer mit nem Gamepad gespielt habe.
Aber WMD wird das schon machen und ansonsten kommt ja auch noch AC raus


----------



## acti0n (14. November 2012)

Ich hab auch seit rFactor sämtliche Simulationen durch.

Und ich muss sagen, pCars ist auf einem sehr guten weg.

Edit obwohl das F1 Challenge '99-'02 war sogr noch vor rF oder ?!


----------



## kaepernickus (15. November 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum Anti-Aliasing:

Es gibt ja bekanntlich zur Auswahl (die Reihenfolge ist da irgendwie auch seltsam):

MLAA / SMAA 2X: Die bekannten Weichspüler
MSAA 2x/4x/8x: Das altbekannte ordentliche MSAA

... aber was genau ist die "High AA"-Option? MSAA, Eigenentwicklung oder wieder so ein Custom-Weichspüler (würde ich eher ausschließen) wie FXAA, MLAA oder SMAA?


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2012)

Same here...

Ich benutze einfach MSAAx8, weil ich gefühlt die beste Kantenglättung damit bekomme. Zusätzlich habe ich aber auch noch FXAA an.


----------



## Timmynator (15. November 2012)

Newsflash: 

Bereits registrierte Member können jetzt ihre Accounts wieder upgraden, da SMS ihren monetären Anteil gesenkt haben. Nichtregistrierte schauen allerdings weiterhin in die Röhre, da die Sache nur für bereits bestehende Accounts funktioniert.


----------



## rolli (15. November 2012)

Das ist ne vernünftige Sache.
Dann müssen die ganzen Juniors nicht ewig auf ihrem "halben" Account sitzen bleiben.

So gibt es nebenbei auch mehr Tester für die Team Member-Inhalte.

Es wurde ja bestätigt, dass die Entwickler auf ihren Anteil in dem Fall verzichten können und keiner dabei zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. November 2012)

Die Neuen Reifen für die Road und GT Autos fahren sich zwar gut aber dafür habe ich jetzt
keine Chance mehr gegen mein altes Eigenes Ghost Car...eigentlich hätten sie die Zeiten wieder
zurück Setzten müssen


----------



## kaepernickus (16. November 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> Es wurde ja bestätigt, dass die Entwickler auf ihren Anteil in dem Fall verzichten können und keiner dabei zu Schaden kommt.


 
Slightly Mad bekommt, wie auch schon zuvor geplant, weiterhin 30% der eingestreiften Gewinne. Ist auch logisch, die müssen ja auch an zukünftige Projekte denken.

Die neuen Reifen sind wirklich ganz gut gelungen. Das Spiel (vorallem die Fahrphyik) entwickelt sich in letzter Zeit gut.


----------



## almase (17. November 2012)

Irgendwie kann ich mein G25 immer nur 90 Grad einschlagen... 
Habt ihr das auch so, oder mache ich was verkehrt?


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2012)

Wenn du im Treiber 900° wählst und dann in pCars konfigurierst solltest du(Fahrzeug abhängig) den ganzen Bereich nutzen können.


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2012)

Vorausgesetzt man hat den Treiber für das G25 installiert. Der ist nämlich Voraussetzung für 900°.


----------



## almase (17. November 2012)

Jo Treiber war es. Nach dem Update auf Win8 gab es wohl einige Probs. 
Nun läuft es. Danke.


----------



## kaepernickus (21. November 2012)

Zweiter Blog von Nic Hamilton. Vielleicht hat ja wer keinen Zugang zum WMD-Forum und trotzdem Interesse am Input von Hamilton und Collins.



> Ok guys,
> 
> So this is my second blog for PROJECT CARS, I hope you all liked my first one and enjoyed reading what I had to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Das "Bremsproblem" klingt so als müsste sich Herr Hamilton mal nach einer neuen CPU umsehen .


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2012)

> First off, thanks to everyone who tested and gave feedback on the changes in 350+351. One of our better weeks for constructive feedback, IMO. Combined with Nic's results, we've got another round of changes going in for this Friday's build which I think move us even closer to getting the cars dialed in for STM.
> 
> This week's changes:
> 
> ...


_

Cool. WMD Forum_


----------



## der_flamur (21. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

leider konnte ich in der letzten Zeit diesen Thread nicht sorgfältig weiterführen, da ich über See war und deshalb keine Zeit hatte, hier alles genau zu pflegen. Ab sofort wird die Main-Post wieder aktuell gehalten, sofern sehr wichtige Informationen geschehen. Kleinere Updates wie z.B. Reifenpatches oder neue Autos werden nicht hinzugefügt, einfach der Übersicht halber.


----------



## kaepernickus (21. November 2012)

FM100 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> leider konnte ich in der letzten Zeit diesen Thread nicht sorgfältig weiterführen, da ich über See war und deshalb keine Zeit hatte, hier alles genau zu pflegen. Ab sofort wird die Main-Post wieder aktuell gehalten, sofern sehr wichtige Informationen geschehen. Kleinere Updates wie z.B. Reifenpatches oder neue Autos werden nicht hinzugefügt, einfach der Übersicht halber.


 
Aussgezeichnet! 

Ein paar Vorschläge hätte ich für den Startpost:

1. 
Man kann die "Member-Options"-Bereich eigentlich ganz rausnehmen, da eine neue Mitgliedschaft ja jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist.
Würde auch die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen.

2. 
Vielleicht einen aktuelleren Trailer (hier z.B. Project C.A.R.S. trailer - The Five - YouTube ) und ein aktuelles Gameplay-Video (hier z.B. Project CARS - Pagani Zonda R at Eifelwald - single lap (build 351) - YouTube ) einpflegen bzw. die alten ersetzen.

3.
Vielleicht kann man die aktuelle Fahrzeug-Liste sowie eine aktuelle Listen mit den Strecken als Spoiler einbauen, damit würde auch die Übersichtlichkeit erhalten bleiben.
Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht zumindest die Links zu den Quellen einpflegen.

Quellen gibt es hier: 
Strecken - WMD Forum
Fahrzeuge - WMD Forum

Da das WMD-Forum nicht für alle zugänglich ist vielleicht auch noch:
Wikipedia - Project CARS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Vielleicht hilft dir ja einiges davon. Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2012)

BMW Z4 GT3?

Ich hab mir gestern den Build von der HP runtergeladen. Aber bei mir gibts keinen Z4


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2012)

Was für eine Mitgliedschaft hast du denn?


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich glaub, ich hab damals 25 Euro gezahlt. Ich kann wöchentliche Builds runterladen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2012)

Dann solltest du zwei BMWs zur Auswahl haben, einen Z4 und einen M1.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2012)

Heißen die auch BMW? Alle Autos hab ich noch nicht durchgeschaut. Vom Namen her, ist jedenfalls kein BMW dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2012)

Natürlich ist BMW dabei, und zwar mit eigenem Namen und Emblem. Keine Ahnung wo du da guckst.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2012)

Grad nochmal durchgeschaut. Bei mir sind sie 100 % nicht dabei. Vermute mal, ich hab nen alten Build, obwohl ich den die Woche erst von der HP gezogen hab. Ist aber egal. BMW mag ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2012)

Der offizielle Torrent ist antik. Lass einfach mal den Launcher alle Updates installieren.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2012)

Läuft gerade. 
Ich hatte Build 291. Seit ca. nem halben Jahr nicht mehr geupdatet.


EDIT:

So, jetzt läuft garnix mehr. Hat sich kaputtgepatcht. Spiel startet nicht mehr. Ich hab den ganzen Mist erst mal deinstalliert.

EDIT 2: wieder installiert, alles dabei  *Its magic!*


----------



## acti0n (23. November 2012)

Lotus kommt.

WMD Forum


----------



## TSchaK (23. November 2012)

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## acti0n (23. November 2012)

Ja, war wohl leider ein Falschalarm.

Bild wurde gelöscht und dieses Statement hinterlassen:



> Sorry guys, don't get excited, that post with the elise was an old library car I was messing around with due to it having a working env map on my build, which I need to match to my level.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2012)

Kann es sein, dass das Superkart und das Kart vollkommen unfahrbar geworden sind?!? Ich kann noch nicht mal geradeaus fahren.


----------



## Timmynator (24. November 2012)

Ja, die haben arge Probleme mit SETA und fühlen sich an wie auf Schmierseife. Haste es schon geschafft dein Kart auf den Kopf zu drehen?


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2012)

Nein. Ich habs gleich aufgegeben. Heut nacht gabs auch ein Update. Mit dem Lotus Renault gestern über die NOS, äh sorry, Eifelwald war cool. Heute isses viel rutschiger und schwieriger. Oder täusche ich mich da...


----------



## acti0n (24. November 2012)

Was denn für ein Update heute nacht?!


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2012)

Na als ich den Launcher gestartet hab, heut morgen, hat er was gezogen und dann gepatcht. 
Und gestern hat er das nicht gemacht. Also muss was neu sein.


----------



## kaepernickus (24. November 2012)

Jup, freitags kommt immer der wöchentliche Build für alle "Team Member" oder höher.
Diesmal von Build 351 auf 355 geupdatet.

Siehe auch der offizielle "Build Release Notes"-Thread: WMD Forum


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2012)

Genau...


----------



## acti0n (24. November 2012)

Achso. Ich dachte du meintest noch ein zusätzliches Update ^^


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2012)

Wie können denn die Ghostcars so schnell sein?!? 

Ich hab mir mal einen von den Schnellsten geladen und fahre Badenring GP. In den Kurven bin ich garnicht so schlecht. Das Ghostcar hängt mich aber in der Parabolica ab. Beschleunigt mich einfach aus, als ob wir unterschiedliche Autos hätten. Selbst mit Minimum Downforce habe ich auf der Gerade keine Chance dranzubleiben. Wie soll das gehen, bei identischen Autos?  Kann doch was nicht stimmen.


----------



## kaepernickus (25. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie können denn die Ghostcars so schnell sein?!?
> 
> Ich hab mir mal einen von den Schnellsten geladen und fahre Badenring GP. In den Kurven bin ich garnicht so schlecht. Das Ghostcar hängt mich aber in der Parabolica ab. Beschleunigt mich einfach aus, als ob wir unterschiedliche Autos hätten. Selbst mit Minimum Downforce habe ich auf der Gerade keine Chance dranzubleiben. Wie soll das gehen, bei identischen Autos?  Kann doch was nicht stimmen.


 
Ich habe Ghosts noch nicht probiert. Könnte aber sein, dass die Ghost-Zeiten nach dem Reifenmodell-Wechsel nicht zurückgesetzt worden sind. Mit BTM war man deutlich (unrealistisch) schneller als mit STM.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2012)

Naja, aber die Fahren ja auf der Geraden schneller als ich. Das dürfte mit den Reifen wenig zu tun haben. 

Wurden die Leaderboards zurückgesetzt? Ist schon frustierend, wenn man sich den Arsch abfährt und dann immernoch 9 Sekunden hinter dem Besten liegt.


----------



## mOnsta89 (25. November 2012)

Evtl andere Übersetzung. Weniger Abtrieb. Vielleicht fahren die halt mit anderen Settings.


----------



## acti0n (25. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Fahren ja auf der Geraden schneller als ich. Das dürfte mit den Reifen wenig zu tun haben.
> 
> Wurden die Leaderboards zurückgesetzt? Ist schon frustierend, wenn man sich den Arsch abfährt und dann immernoch 9 Sekunden hinter dem Besten liegt.


 
Wenn die in Kurven mehr Beschleunigen, sind die auch auf Geraden schneller. Viele Anfänger fahren viel zu schnell in die Kurven.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

mOnsta89 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl andere Übersetzung. Weniger Abtrieb. Vielleicht fahren die halt mit anderen Settings.



Ich fahre z.B. Badenring GP mit dem geringsten möglichen Abtrieb. Nur um Auszuprobieren, wie schnell ich auf der Geraden bin. Daran kanns nicht liegen, dass das Ghostcar auf den Geraden so schnell ist. 

Und was das Beschleunigen aus der Kurve raus angeht, klar ist man im Endeffekt schneller auf der Geraden, wenn man mit mehr Traktion aus der Kurve rauskommt. Trotzdem dürfte der Effekt nicht so groß sein. Das Ghostcar (Lotus Renault) ist auf dem Badenring schon in der Spitzkehre, wärend ich noch nicht mal ein Drittel der Parabolica hinter mir habe. Und bis zu Beginn der Parabolica kann ich gut mithalten. Zumindest in den Kurven. Geradeaus jedoch nicht. Das wirkt, als ob da zwei Autos unterschiedlicher Leistungsklasse gegeneinander fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2012)

Aber hast du auch die Übersetzung angepasst? Wenn du am Ende der längsten Vollgasstrecke nicht ganz ganz knapp vorm Limiter hängst ist sie garantiert zu hoch.


----------



## Timmynator (26. November 2012)

Die Spritmenge hat auch viel mit den Zeiten zu tun. Die schnellsten Runden werden normalerweise mit minimalem Sprit gefahren, d.h. geringste Menge oder gerade soviel, dass es für eine schnelle Runde reicht. IIRC ist die Faustregel, dass je 10kg Sprit ~1 Sek verloren geht.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

Getriebeabstimmung hab ich angepasst, könnte aber natürlich noch verbesserungswürdig sein. Mit Sprit muss ich mal austesten. Abgetankt habe ich nämlich noch nicht. Wie wirkt sich der Reifenverschleiß aus?


----------



## Timmynator (26. November 2012)

Reifenverschleiß ist noch nicht (richtig) implementiert, daher müsste der sich nicht auswirken. Was sich wohl auswirkt, ist die Reifentemperatur. Zu kalt oder zu warm sorgt nämlich für ordentlichen Haftungsverlust  Die Optimaltemperatur liegt (momentan für alle Reifen) um die 90°C, je nach Fahrzeug sind die Reifen aber schonmal schwierig auf Temperatur zu bekommen/halten.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

Ok, ich hab bei nem Rennen über 35 Runden keine Verschlechterung der Reifen bemerkt. ;0)


----------



## 1awd1 (26. November 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Die Spritmenge hat auch viel mit den Zeiten zu tun. Die schnellsten Runden werden normalerweise mit minimalem Sprit gefahren, d.h. geringste Menge oder gerade soviel, dass es für eine schnelle Runde reicht. IIRC ist die Faustregel, dass je 10kg Sprit ~1 Sek verloren geht.



Du meinst wohl eher je 10kg Sprit verliert man ungefähr 0,1 Sekunden. 1 Sekunde wäre ja nen bissl arg viel.


----------



## Triniter (26. November 2012)

Schade das man sich nicht mehr für das Projekt registrieren kann, ich hätte es gerne mal getestet.


----------



## acti0n (26. November 2012)

Wird vielleicht doch noch möglich


----------



## mOnsta89 (26. November 2012)

Naja es gab ja eigendlich genügend Zeit sich zu reg. Ich bin jetzt auch schon seit Feb. dabei und die Zeit is wie im Flug vergangen.


----------



## rolli (26. November 2012)

Das stimmt, ich hab eben mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich seit Dezember 2011 dabei bin.

Echt unglaublich, wie die Zeit rennt. 


Ich bin gespannt, was bei dieser Umfrage rauskommt, ob wieder Neuzugänge erlaubt werden.
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Triniter (27. November 2012)

Ja klar war genügend Zeit, lag ja auch an mir das ich irgendwie nicht so richtig danach geschaut habe. Aber egal, wenn es dann mal erscheint kann ich es mir ja auch zulegen ohne jetzt Teil des Projekts geworden zu sein. Von dem her alles kein Beinbruch.


----------



## kaepernickus (27. November 2012)

Neuer Build 357 ist heute, Dienstag, ausnahmsweise für alle Team Member (und höher) verfügbar.


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2012)

Ok. Heute nach der Arbeit mal ziehen.


----------



## Modmaster (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal wieder etwas neues von mir. Es gab mit dem Build 360 eine neue Strecke = Emirates Raceway !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOxRQnusPZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTuhenJzPtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedBrain (3. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSiy1_fAJWA
Mein Hotlap-Video mit Rundenrekord!

Belgian Forest Circuit - Asano X4 Touring


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin den Emirates Raceway jetzt auch mal gefahren. Macht Spaß. Viel Grip und man kann gut von der Strecke runterfahren ohne gleich ne Strafe zu bekommen.


----------



## Modmaster (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Emirates Raceway ist eine tolle Strecke. Schöne Kurvenkombinationen bei dem das FFB richtig gut rüberkommt.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

FFB?!?

EDIT: Achso "Force Feedback"


----------



## fulldriver (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu dabei und habe mal 2 Fragen:

Ich habe ein Thrustmaster Ferrari f430-Lenkrad, sobald ich an der Lenkrad-Belegung bzw Kalibrierung etwas änder, habe ich keine Kontrolle mehr über Links und Rechts beim Fahren -> beim kleinsten Lenkeinschlag nach links oder rechts schlägt es sofort 100% ein.

Desweiteren habe ich Aufschaukelprobleme, das heißt, wenn ich das Lenkrad bei leichten Lenkeinschlag loslasse pendelt es zurück über die Nullstellung und schaukelt sich auf, so, dass es den Wagen nach 3 oder 4 Pendlern verreisst.


Mich würd auch interessieren, welche Grafikeinstellungen nicht sinnvoll sind und nur Performance fressen, es gibt ja so wahnsinnig viel einzustellen. Bei 20 Gegnern komme ich nur noch auf ca. 20 Frames.. (habe ne GTX 560Ti und AMD 4x 3,2Ghz).

Viele Grüße


----------



## nasenmann (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute 18.00 30 Runden Stockcar @ Harrison Pike Raceway.
Wenn es jemanden freut.

grüße


----------



## Modmaster (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Multiplayer Video von mir : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7fWAYpk63c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist das im Multiplayer so? Gibt es öfters mal Lobbys wo Idioten einen immer wegrammen oder gibt es diese üblen Lags wie in vielen anderen Spielen ?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie ist das im Multiplayer so? Gibt es öfters mal Lobbys wo Idioten einen immer wegrammen oder gibt es diese üblen Lags wie in vielen anderen Spielen ?



Meine Erfahrungen sehen so aus: Grundsätzlich bemühen sich die Leute, sauber zu fahren, es gelingt aber nicht immer. Lags konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sehen so aus: Grundsätzlich bemühen sich die Leute, sauber zu fahren, es gelingt aber nicht immer. Lags konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


 
Hört sich ja schonmal gut an  

Btw mir ist grad aufgefallen das unser System fast identisch ist. Die selbe Graka und SSD will ich mir auch noch kaufen


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schonmal gut an
> 
> Btw mir ist grad aufgefallen das unser System fast identisch ist. Die selbe Graka und SSD will ich mir auch noch kaufen


 
Naja, mittlerweile würde ich wohl eher zu einer 7970 greifen, aber wer konnte damals schon wissen, dass da noch so ein Treiber-Hammer kommt. Mit der SSD bin ich aber top zufrieden


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2012)

Najaa ich hab von AMD ehrlich gesagt genug und außerdem will ich die Physx Unterstützung.


----------



## acti0n (11. Dezember 2012)

Die man nirgendswo braucht.

Und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit meiner AMD Grafikkarte.


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Die man nirgendswo braucht.
> 
> Und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit meiner AMD Grafikkarte.


 
Batman, Borderlands, Mafia... zocke ich alles gern und würd ich auch mal ganz gern mit Physx sehen ^^


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Die man nirgendswo braucht.
> 
> Und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit meiner AMD Grafikkarte.



hier das selbe. die 7970 ist meine erste AMD, nach Jahren mit Nvidia. Die Probleme halten sich in Grenzen, einzig die Einrichtung des Triplescreens war nen bissl umständlich (aber das liegt eher daran, dass ich noch nen 4. Monitor am laufen habe). Sonst habe ich keinerlei Nachteile im Vergleich zu meinen Nvidia Karten, die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## norse (15. Dezember 2012)

ich will auch  so ein mist.... hat nicht jmd ein acc übrig oder so?


----------



## Modmaster (19. Dezember 2012)

@norse, ist leider nicht so einfach jemanden zu finden, der einen Account übrig hat.

Hier mal wieder was von meinem Kanal : 

[132] Project CARS - Build 370 | Formula Rookie @ Azure Circuit ( Monaco )

[133] Project CARS - Build 370 | BMW M1 Procar @ Northampton ( Silverstone )


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2012)

Mit was machst du die Videos?


----------



## Modmaster (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme mit Fraps auf und rendere dann mit Sony Vegas 8 Pro.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2012)

Ah, ok. Ergebnis is gut!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2012)

Der neue Ford fährt sich ja mal grauenhaft 

Ford kaufen,Ford fahren und am besten Ford werfen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Dezember 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ford kaufen,Ford fahren und am besten Ford werfen


 Fahre (hin)Ford und komm' nie wieder.  _Hmmm_, Ford (*F*ür *O*ssis *r*eicht *d*as )


----------



## Timmynator (21. Dezember 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Der neue Ford fährt sich ja mal grauenhaft



Was willst du von einem Rennwagen auf Straßenreifen verlangen, der mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit Auftrieb(!) produziert?
Macht trotzdem unglaublich Spaß und mit ein wenig Übung lässt der sich schön durch die Kurven driften


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde, das einzige Fahrzeug, welches sich zur Zeit gut fahren lässt, ist der Open Wheel Lotus von 77. Alle anderen Autos mag ich nicht so.


----------



## acti0n (21. Dezember 2012)

Der DTM Audi ist aber auch verdammt gut


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2012)

Mal austesten. Schon lange nicht mehr damit gefahren.


----------



## Timmynator (22. Dezember 2012)

Der X4 soll besser geworden sein. Dass der 77er Lotus im Moment so 'ne Pracht ist, liegt daran, dass der auf dem modernen F1-Reifenmodell fährt, bis er seine eigenen kriegt. Dann wird's auf jeden Fall wieder schwieriger 

Zum Spaß sollte man dem GT40 aber mal ne Chance geben. Ist wirklich ne Herausforderung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2012)

Wieder schwieriger? Die Autos sollten lieber einfacher zu fahren sein. So machts wenig Spaß.


----------



## Modmaster (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd morgen mal den neuen Patch anzocken und wieder ein paar Videos machen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2012)

Grad den GT 40 gefahren aufem Badenring. Das ist ein Witz. Wenn früher so ein Ding in Le Mans so ein Fahrverhalten gehabt hätte, wären die nicht mal durch den Startturn gekommen. Ich hoffe, das wird sich alles noch stark verbessern.


----------



## Timmynator (22. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieder schwieriger? Die Autos sollten lieber einfacher zu fahren sein. So machts wenig Spaß.


 
Alte Wagen sind aber nicht leicht zu fahren  Mit "schwieriger" meinte ich, dass dem Wagen noch die entsprechenden Reifen fehlen, mit den modernen Reifen hat er einfach mehr Grip als "damals"



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Grad den GT 40 gefahren aufem Badenring. Das ist ein Witz. Wenn früher so ein Ding in Le Mans so ein Fahrverhalten gehabt hätte, wären die nicht mal durch den Startturn gekommen. Ich hoffe, das wird sich alles noch stark verbessern.



Das ist die erste Iteration des GT40 mit Platzhalter-Physik und -Reifen. Da wird sich auf jeden Fall noch was ändern (aber ein moderner Rennwagen wird's nie werden, vgl. Auftrieb bei Geschwindigkeit).


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Alte Wagen sind aber nicht leicht zu fahren  Mit "schwieriger" meinte ich, dass dem Wagen noch die entsprechenden Reifen fehlen, mit den modernen Reifen hat er einfach mehr Grip als "damals"


 
Der Formel A und Formel B haben mir immer noch zu wenig Grip. Besonders an der Hinterhand. Oder haben die zur Abwechslung die Reifen von "damals" drauf?!?


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Zu wenig? Die haben noch zuviel Grip! Um da mal nen Auto zum ausbrechen zu bekommen, muss man ja schon richtig was für tun. Auch beim bremsen ist viel zu viel Grip da. Hier blockiert so gut wie nie mal nen Rad. Wenn du was mit noch mehr Grip haben möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir das Eisenbahn-Simulator 2012: Amazon.de: Games

 da bricht dann das Heck auch nciht mehr aus.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann Formula A und B nur mit eingeschalteter Traction Control fahren. Sonst geht das garnicht. Und die Räder blockieren beim Anbremsen ständig. Kaum zu dosieren.


----------



## Timmynator (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann schalte mal TC ab, reduzier' den Bremsdruck und gewöhn' dir den Bleifuß ab. Dann klappt's auch mit nichtblockierenden Reifen beim Bremsen und weniger Drehern beim Gas geben...

Wie die Kisten mit TC noch zu wenig Grip haben sollen, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne frage, undzwar wird es irgentwann nochmal die Möglichkeit geben einzusteigen? Denn ich habe auf der Website gesehen, dass das Zeil von 3,5 Mio. nun doch noch nicht ganz erreicht wurde, es fehlen ca. 250k


----------



## Timmynator (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Finanzierungsziel ist erreicht, es wurde seitens SMS lediglich Geld entnommen, um den Mitgliedern zu ermöglichen, weiterhin ihre Toolpacks upzugraden. Das entnommene Geld dient als Kontingenz falls doch nicht alle zusätzlichen Geldmittel in Höhe der entnommenen Menge zusammenkommen. 

Ein Neueinstieg für Nichtmitglieder wird momentan diskutiert, da gibt's aber keinen Zeitrahmen zu.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre mit Tastatur. Das geht nicht ohne TC


----------



## Timmynator (23. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt einige, die mit Tastatur unglaubliche Zeiten hinlegen. Trotzdem behaupte ich, die nächste Anschaffung wäre ein Gamepad mit analogen Triggers oder idealerweise direkt ein Lenkrad. Das Logitech DFGT kostet ~100€ und bietet für den Einstiegn Funktionalität genug. Mit ein wenig Schaumstoff kriegt man auch die Pedale einigermaßen hin...


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Sagt ja auch niemand, dass ich keine schnellen Zeiten fahre. Zumindest, was ich so am Leaderboard sehe...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Wäre aber schön für die, die keinen Account haben, wenn SMS wieder Accounts zulässt. 

Grad mit der Formula A ein paar stimmungsvolle Runden im Eifelwald gedreht. Macht einfach unglaublich Spaß. Die Atmosphäre ist sehr toll! 

Muss man erlebt haben! Grafisch ne Wucht!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (23. Dezember 2012)

Möchte vielleicht jemand seinen Account loswerden? Könnte einen gebrauchen


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich nicht


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich bleibe meinem Acc auch treu


----------



## Loll (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich blick da nicht ganz durch 

Zahle ich jetzt als Full Member 1 mal 40€ und dann nie wieder, oder 1 mal im Jahr?
Kann man das Spiel auch via Paysafecard bezahlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Man kann leider nicht mit Paysafecard zahlen  Man kann aber mit Lastschrift bezahlen, was aber bei mit auch nicht funktioniert hat  jetzt muss ich bis zu Release warten.


----------



## Loll (25. Dezember 2012)

Das ist schade, hmm irgendwie muss ich an dieses Game kommen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Das wird schwierig. Wenn dus doch irgendwie bekommst kannste mir ja sagen wie oder woher


----------



## acti0n (25. Dezember 2012)

PC Games HW hat aber oft genug News zu dem Spiel veröffentlicht.

Wundert mich also das einige immer noch zu spät kommen.


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja stimmt schon. Sie haben ja auch mal einen Artikel im Heft gehabt.
Ich hätte das Spiel auch, wenn das Bezahlen per Lastschrift geklappt hätte.


----------



## kaepernickus (25. Dezember 2012)

Loll schrieb:


> Ich blick da nicht ganz durch
> 
> Zahle ich jetzt als Full Member 1 mal 40€ und dann nie wieder, oder 1 mal im Jahr?
> Kann man das Spiel auch via Paysafecard bezahlen?
> ...



Punkt A)
... gibt es aktuell keine Aufnahme neuer Mitglieder mehr

Punkt B)
Paysafe Card gab es nicht als Zahlmöglichkeit

Punkt C)
"World of Mass Development" ist die "Kickstarter-Plattform" von Slightly Mad Studios

Man bezahlt *einmal* den gewünschten Betrag (man kauft sogenannte Toolpacks) und erhält damit diverse Rechte und Belohnungen. 
Zum Beispiel: 
- Zugang zu monatlichen/wöchentlichen/oder ca. zweitägigen Entwicklungs-Builds zum testen und ausprobieren. 
- Erhält Rabatte auf bzw. das komplette Spiel bei Release (je nachdem welches Tool-Pack man gekauft hat)
- eine Plakatwand am Streckenrand zur eigenen Verfügung
- ...

Der große Unterschied zu Kickstarter ist: Falls das Spiel später erfolgreich ist und damit Gewinn gemacht wird, so werden die Member an diesem Gewinn beteiligt.

Sprich, das Spiel hat ein Entwicklungs-Budget von 3,75 Millionen Euro, welches aus Geld von Slightly Mad und dem Geld der Mitglieder besteht. 
Sobald mit dem Spiel Gewinn gemacht wird, wird dieser an Slightly Mad (30% des Gewinnes) und die Mitglieder (70%) ausgeschüttet.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (25. Dezember 2012)

An alle Mitglieder, oder nur an die, welche ein paar tausend investiert haben?


----------



## DrDave (25. Dezember 2012)

Alle, anteilig zu ihren Investitionen.


----------



## Loll (25. Dezember 2012)

Das Vertriebssystem ist zwar cool (Danke für die kurze Erklärung, heute ist nicht so mein Tag, deshalb die Frage), aber warum kann man zur Zeit nicht mehr aufgenommen werden?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## acti0n (25. Dezember 2012)

Weil die Invest-Summe schon erreicht wurde


----------



## RedBrain (25. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps3EuETHgko
Am Ende wurde ich Achter. Ein sehr gute Ergebnis für mich. Ohne Unfälle am Start wäre ich Sechster oder besser gewesen, aber naja!


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Fahrt, da macht das Zusehen Spaß. Leider kann ich mit meinem (PS2-)Pad nicht konstant gut fahren...


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mein Toolpack aufstocken soll. Dann kann ich auch den GP Kurs vom Nürburgring fahren und nicht nur die Nordschleife...


----------



## KaterTom (26. Dezember 2012)

Und wegen dieser _einen Streckenvariante_ willst du 55 € ausgeben? Wenn das Spiel fertig ist, hast du die Strecke sowieso.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Investier die 55€ lieber in nen gebrauchtes Lenkrad, dann musst du nicht mehr mit Tastatur fahren...


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Und wegen dieser _einen Streckenvariante_ willst du 55 € ausgeben? Wenn das Spiel fertig ist, hast du die Strecke sowieso.



ja, warum nicht?


----------



## kaepernickus (26. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, da ist doch anscheinend wirklich am 24.12. ein neuer Build (375) rausgekommen.

Ich glaube ich riskiere mal wieder ein paar Runden und einen Blick auf den aktuellen Stand...


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Bei mir hats heut morgen geupdated.


----------



## Modmaster (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute, hier mal wieder ein Video aus dem Multiplayer : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEq1khkT3_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hier mal wieder ein Video aus dem Multiplayer :
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEq1khkT3_A



Macht immer wieder Spaß, dir zuzusehen. Wie oft/lange fährst du denn pro Woche/Tag?


----------



## kaepernickus (27. Dezember 2012)

Nettes Rennen Modmaster 

Mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage an alle die Project C.A.R.S. zocken bzw. mal angezockt haben:
*Bin ich der einzige, der das Quietschen der Reifen in praktisch jeder Kurve im Spiel extrem übertrieben findet?*


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Nettes Rennen Modmaster
> 
> Mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage an alle die Project C.A.R.S. zocken bzw. mal angezockt haben:
> Bin ich der einzige, der das Quietschen der Reifen in praktisch jeder Kurve im Spiel extrem übertrieben findet?



Ist mir bisher nicht störend aufgefallen. Werde heute Nachmittag nochmal drauf achten.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist mir auch noch nicht so aufgefallen, dass die Reifen quietschen. Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht schnell genug!


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Wer weiß 

Bin gerade eine 1:03:299 beim aktuellen Event, war ne richtig schöne Runde


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin so bei 1:09 oder so. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin für meine Bestzeit gestern und heute aber bestimmt auch 30 Runden gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub, ich bin zwei gefahren. Dann hats keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich bin zwei gefahren. Dann hats keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.



Ich brauche schon mindestens 2 Runden, um mich an die Kombination Auto/Strecke zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2012)

Deswegen bin ich ja auch nur 1:09 gefahren!


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Damm raff dich mal auf


----------



## Modmaster (27. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Macht immer wieder Spaß, dir zuzusehen. Wie oft/lange fährst du denn pro Woche/Tag?



Schön zu hören das es dir Spaß macht meine Videos anzuschauen. Mit dem Videos will ich der Community das Spiel ein wenig näher bringen.

Also Project CARS fahre ich seit dem Build 160 oder so. Meistens spiele ich an Sonntagen und an freien Tagen in der Woche. Da ich im Einzelhandel tätig bin ( Arbeitszeiten 9 - 18 Uhr oder 11 - 20 Uhr ), bleibt abends kaum noch Zeit zum zocken. Fahre meistens so 2 -3 Stunden und nebenbei nehme ich dann die Videos auf.


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. Dezember 2012)

Wo genau könnte ich den n das Spiel bzw die beta kaufen? Auf der Seite finde ich nichts?

ARGH. Jetzt wo wir uns n Lenkrad gegönnt haben kann man da nicht mehr zusteigen grml.


----------



## rolli (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, richtig.
Kaum vergeht über ein Jahr, in dem fleißig in allen Kanälen über das Projekt berichtet wird, ist schon Schluss.
Bei dem Tempo kommt doch keiner mit. 

Spaß beiseite, nehmt's einfach locker und vertreibt euch die Zeit bis zum Release mit anderen Spielen.
Es gibt so viel auf dem Markt, und ein Real Life gibt's ja auch noch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> *Bin ich der einzige, der das Quietschen der Reifen in praktisch jeder Kurve im Spiel extrem übertrieben findet?*


 Nein! Ein Dejá vú, welches nicht von _irgendwoher_ oder _ungefähr_ kommt.  Aber ist ja alles noch pre-_sonstwas-_alpha...


----------



## Modmaster (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLW5y6U1cPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CS1x (2. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute halte euch fest. .-)

Ich habe mir viele pCars Videos angeschaut, und jedes mal Kamm mir das ganze sehr komisch vor.
Was ist mit der Physik los? Dass kann doch nicht real sein, es versucht es nicht mal. Wie schnell fahrend die durch die kurven, und noch schlimmer, wie schnell wird denn abgebremst?

Wer komplett pCars verrückt ist sollte das sich nicht anschauen, solche Menschen sind sowieso nicht zu überzeugen 

Dass abbremsen vor der Harnadelkurve in DTM auf Hockenheim: 

Realität ab 0:40
DTM On-Board Hockenheim 2011 - YouTube

pCars  ab 0:50 Anker geworfen? .-)  
[49] Project CARS - Build 202 | 5 Runden auf dem Hockenheimring - YouTube

Ich habe Simbin Zeugs satt, ich möchte was geiles zucken Grafik+Physik egal was, hatte Hoffnung auf pCars, rF2 und AC
bleiben nur noch zwei schade.


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Realität ab 0:40
> DTM On-Board Hockenheim 2011 - YouTube
> 
> pCars  ab 0:50 Anker geworfen? .-)
> ...



Grundsätzlich durchaus richtig, aber wenn du Vergleiche anstellen willst nimm einen aktuellen Build von PCars. Aktuell ist 375 in deinem Video ist es Build 202 (von Ende April 2012).
In Build 202 wurde noch ein abgewandeltes Shift 2-Reifenmodell (BTM) verwendet, in neuen Builds (ab 346) glaube ich) ist ein von Grund auf neue-entwickeltes Reifenmodell (STM) enthalten, welches wesentlich früheres Bremsen erfordert und die Rundenzeiten durchwegs etwas erhöht hat.

Bei solchen Work-in-Progress Builds ist es bei Videos wichtig auf die Aktualität des Builds zu achten.

Womit ich aber nicht sagen will, dass es nicht noch genug Baustellen gibt.


----------



## CS1x (2. Januar 2013)

hm dann liegt der Fehler bei Programierer, Sim Lebt in erster Linie von Physik, also Programmiert man zuerst Physik, Schaft man es nicht, lässt man es ganz sein.

Anscheint war die Grafik wichtiger, das ist für ein sim racer eine schlechte Nachricht.

Ich hoffe die kriegen die kurve noch rechtzeitig, denn ich kann mir vorstellen das die heimlich das zeug fertig stellen, und rausbringen (wenn bei denn die Physik erst an der zweite stelle steht)

Hast du für mich ein Video was mich überzeugt?

Viele sagen nicht meckern denn das ist nur Pree Beta, aber wann soll man meckern wenn nicht jetzt? Denn wenn es fertig ist, ist es zu spät!!


----------



## acti0n (2. Januar 2013)

Öhm du weist schon, dass komplett andere Leute an der Grafik und an der Physik sitzen?

Das heißt es wird an mehreren Bereichen parallel und unabhängig gewerkelt.

Bitte mal vorher informieren bevor du so einen Müll hier schreibst.

Und das Video ist wie gesagt schon ziemlich alt, nicht mehr aktuell.

Pcars ist außerdem noch voll in der Entwicklung, es sind nichtmal alle Features fertig gestellt! (Reifenwärme-Modell, Reifenabnutzung usw.)

Wenn das Spiel Feature-Complete ist und dann immer noch Baustellen hat, ja dann kann man zurecht meckern.


Meinst du denn, dass bei AC oder rFactor in der Entwicklung immer alles von Anfang an perfekt ist? Lach.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Ich habe Simbin Zeugs satt, ich möchte was geiles zucken Grafik+Physik egal was, hatte Hoffnung auf pCars, rF2 und AC
> bleiben nur noch zwei schade.



Also als reine Sim mit guter Grafik bleibt da nur noch AC übrig!rFactor 2 hat zwar was die Physik angeht ein gutes Grundgerüst aber wir sind im jahre 2013
und da erwarte ich schon eine halbwegs vernünftige Optik...das kann rf2 leider nicht bieten und von dem vorhandenen Content fang ich gar nicht erst an.
pCars sehe ich als vernünftigen Allrounder was die Klassen und die Handhabung angeht aber das es eine richtige Sim werden wird kann ich mir alleine aus
dem Grund nicht vorstellen weil es auch für die Konsolen auch rauskommt 
Nichts desto trotz ist mir pCars jeden Cent wert gewesen


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Viele sagen nicht meckern denn das ist nur Pree Beta, aber wann soll man meckern wenn nicht jetzt? Denn wenn es fertig ist, ist es zu spät!!


 
Pre Alpha! 

Das Spiel wird wohl Mitte 2014 rauskommen. Warum sollte jetzt schon alles perfekt sein? 

Viele denken wohl, Sie laden mit jeder neuen Version eine gepatchtes perfektes Produkt runter.  

Pre Alpha. Meckern kann man dann, wenns für 50 € im Laden steht!


----------



## CS1x (3. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Öhm du weist schon, dass komplett andere Leute an der Grafik und an der Physik sitzen?
> 
> Das heißt es wird an mehreren Bereichen parallel und unabhängig gewerkelt.


  Das macht nix, und das heißt nicht das die eine Hand nicht weißt was die andere tut .
und was meinst du mit Müll? fragen oder nicht wissen bezeichnest du mit Müll?

Bin ich im jetzt Garten gelandet KG?
schnell wider raus lol


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meckern kann man dann, wenns für 50 € im Laden steht!


 Ich hab' zwei wache Augen auf _*Dem Projekt*_. 
So wie es sich nach wie vor abzeichnet, wird's -auch entsprechend der Konsolero-Zielgruppe- irgendwas zwischen einem besseren Shift (3 Unbounded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Race Driver Grid, Gran Tourismo geschüttelt & gerührt mit einer gut gemeinten Prise Sim...


----------



## CS1x (3. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Pre Alpha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es dann zu spät sein wird.

ich binn raus hier


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> ...ich binn raus hier


Déjà-vu... 


acti0n schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endgültig hier raus.


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Januar 2013)

Mich dünkt dem Thread hier würde etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Objektivität in beide Richtungen gut tun. 

Ich sehe das Ganze ja so:

A) Es wird großartig
Dann ist ohnehin alles wunderbar

B) Es wird okay bis gut
Dann ist auch noch alles in Ordnung

C) Es wird mäßig bis mies
Dann hat es zumindest Spaß gemacht ein Projekt mal in der Entwicklung zu begleiten. Dank des WMD-Prinzips bekomme ich bei kommerziellen Erfolg vielleicht sogar mein Geld (zumindest einen Teil davon) zurück und wenn nicht habe ich auch schon früher Fehleinkäufe getätigt.

Man sieht also, so richtig schlimm kann es kaum werden, außer natürlich für Leute die 1000 Euro und mehr reingesteckt haben.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es dann zu spät sein wird.
> 
> ich binn raus hier


 
Dann meld dich doch bei WMD im Form an und mecker dort. Dafür ist das Forum da und bringt dann (hoffentlich) was für die Entwicklung. 







brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab' zwei wache Augen auf _*Dem Projekt*_.
> So wie es sich nach wie vor abzeichnet, wird's -auch entsprechend der Konsolero-Zielgruppe- irgendwas zwischen einem besseren Shift (3 Unbounded
> 
> 
> ...




Ist doch super, wenn es so werden würde. Geile Grafik, leicht zu fahren und bitte nicht zuviel Sim. Ich hab nen Job und will abends zur Entspannung drei bis vier schnelle Runden drehen und nicht stundenlang Autos abstimmen.


----------



## acti0n (3. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Déjà-vu...


 
Der meister Troll schlägt wieder zu


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Der meister Troll schlägt wieder zu


 Ich vergesse nichts, bin aber auch nicht nachtragend.  Immer schön fluffig bleiben und _gaaanz _entspannt durch die Hose atmen...  Ist doch ein guter Vorsatz für's neue Jahr.


----------



## Andregee (4. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dann meld dich doch bei WMD im Form an und mecker dort. Dafür ist das Forum da und bringt dann (hoffentlich) was für die Entwicklung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann auch mit einer sim kurzzeitigen rennspaß haben. es wäre schon traurig wenn das konzept auf die 10 minuten nutzer zugeschnitten wird, während die interessen der intensivnutzer dafür außer acht gelassen werden würden.
ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht so ein spiel wird, wie du es dir wünschst, weil dann schrotte ich meinen account, wobei ich eine reale gefahr darin sehe, weil sich viel zu viele genau das wünschen wie du und denen muß man nur erzählen wie real das doch alles ist und schon flippen sie vor freude aus. würde man die jedoch mit wirklich guter physik konfrontieren. würden die ihre gamepads im tränenfluss durch kurzschluss zerstören. weil sie keine gescheite runde gebacken bekommen würden.
ich kann ja nach wie vor garnicht begreifen, wie man beim aktuellen angebot guter physiksims, sich als wirklicher simanhänger so einen physikunfall wie cars antun kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Der meister Troll schlägt wieder zu





acti0n schrieb:


> Ups. Jetzt hab ich doch hier wieder was gepostet


Yup. 
Dein verbales Portefeuille an persönlichen Anmaßungen ist bezeichnend. Jetzt bleib' mal schön locker auf'm (Rennstuhl-)Hocker- so Du einen Dein Eigen nennen kannst.
Es dreht sich doch letztendlich -nur- um ein paar Zeilen Programmcode, welche eine virtuelle Realität, gleichwohl letztendlich in welcher _Qualität_ auch immer, simulieren _sollen_.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> man kann auch mit einer sim kurzzeitigen rennspaß haben. es wäre schon traurig wenn das konzept auf die 10 minuten nutzer zugeschnitten wird, während die interessen der intensivnutzer dafür außer acht gelassen werden würden.
> ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht so ein spiel wird, wie du es dir wünschst, weil dann schrotte ich meinen account, wobei ich eine reale gefahr darin sehe, weil sich viel zu viele genau das wünschen wie du und denen muß man nur erzählen wie real das doch alles ist und schon flippen sie vor freude aus. würde man die jedoch mit wirklich guter physik konfrontieren. würden die ihre gamepads im tränenfluss durch kurzschluss zerstören. weil sie keine gescheite runde gebacken bekommen würden.
> ich kann ja nach wie vor garnicht begreifen, wie man beim aktuellen angebot guter physiksims, sich als wirklicher simanhänger so einen physikunfall wie cars antun kann.


 
Es ist nicht fertig. Soviel zum Physikunfall. Punkt. Immer dieses Gejammere. 

Nächster Punkt, wenn SMS es gut hinbekommen, bedienen sie die Simfreaks und die Feierabenddaddler. Wartens wirs ab. 

Wäre das Spiel jedoch zu simlastig und ich hätte nicht die Option den Realismus zurückzuschrauben, würde es von meinem Rechner fliegen, da ich einfach keine Zeit für sowas habe. Wenn Sie ein Shift 3 hinbekommen würden, wäre das super. Zumindest für mich.


----------



## Andregee (4. Januar 2013)

Das Grundgerüst der Physik läßt sich bestens erahnen, da es in seinen grundzügen feststeht. Da kann noch soviel an an den SLip Angles und Gripwerten des Reifenmodell gearbeitet werden. Die Basis wurde bei der Konzeptionierung des SPiels fesgelegt und das modelt man nicht mal so einfach in einer endphase der entwicklung um, genau wie es isi nicht mehr gelingen wird, aus rfactor2 ein grafiklastiges dx11 spiel zu zaubern.
Es gibt ein paar stellschrauben an denen man drehen kann und das war es.
und mir fehlt bei cars physiktechnisch noch weitaus mehr als nur passender grip der reifen. Die Bodyphysics samt gewichtsverlagerung, woraus die nick und rollbewegungen resultieren fühlen sich total komisch an und selbst wenn die physik dahinter halbwegs akkurat arbeitet ist die grafische darstellung welche letztendlich das feeling vermittelt einfach komisch und erinnert immernoch an shift.


----------



## acti0n (4. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Yup.
> Dein verbales Portefeuille an persönlichen Anmaßungen ist bezeichnend. Jetzt bleib' mal schön locker auf'm (Rennstuhl-)Hocker- so Du einen Dein Eigen nennen kannst.
> Es dreht sich doch letztendlich -nur- um ein paar Zeilen Programmcode, welche eine virtuelle Realität, gleichwohl letztendlich in welcher _Qualität_ auch immer, simulieren _sollen_.


 
Würdest du nicht immer überall in jedem Thread nur dein negatives Zeug ablassen hätte ich gar nicht erst damit angefangen. Denk mal drüber nach. (Ich kann mich an keinen positiven Beitrag was pCars angeht von dir erinnern). Und das beihaltet auch deinen ach so lustigen Sarkasmus/Humor...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach.


 Ich kritisiere _Programmcode_, Du greifst -verbal- _Menschen _an.
Denke mal _darüber _nach.


----------



## acti0n (5. Januar 2013)

Wo greife ich dich denn an?

Ich sag doch nur dass du schon seit Monaten nur schlechte Stimmung machst.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere _Programmcode_, Du greifst -verbal- _Menschen _an.


 


acti0n schrieb:


> Wo greife ich dich denn an? Ich sag doch nur dass du schon seit Monaten nur schlechte Stimmung machst.


 ​_Ich _sprach _nicht _von _mir_... 
Also als wenn '*Das Projekt*' bislang Anlass zur ungetrübten Freude geben würde...


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2013)

Naja, der Anlass für die _getrübte_ Freude hier bist *DU!!* Dein dauerndes gebashe hier ist unerwünscht! Und bei der Entwicklung des Projekts kann es natürlich keine ungetrübte Freude geben, da muss man auch mal temporäre Rückschläge hinnehmen.


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

Wie gut das du das nicht entscheidest. Hier können sich die Glücksseeligen und Kritiker untereinander austauschen. 
Einige tun bei Hard- und Softwareangelegenheiten mit ihrem infantilen Fanboytue immer so als hätte man ihre Muddda beleidigt, anstatt einfach mal zu akzeptieren das es kontraire Meinungen, abseits des zu Allgemeingut erklärten eigenen Gedankenganges gibt.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2013)

Was der Brennmeister macht ist aber kein Austausch sondern immer nur ewig und ewig das gleiche gebashe.


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

Nun da hat jeder seine Ansichten zu. Es gibt auch menschen die deine Meinung darüber eben nicht teilen,


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2013)

Ist mir bewuust und akzeptiere ich auch.


----------



## acti0n (5. Januar 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Nun da hat jeder seine Ansichten zu. Es gibt auch menschen die deine Meinung darüber eben nicht teilen,


 
Kann er auch gerne haben aber man muss nicht jeden Thread zu pCars über Monate endlos mit seiner (stets negativen) Meinung zuspammen.

Oder soll ich jetzt zu Game xyz gehen und auch die ganze zeit schreiben ist doof weil es mir nicht gefällt? Macht keinen Sinn oder?

Und pCars ist um längen besser als es manche hier hinstellen...


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und pCars ist um längen besser als es manche hier hinstellen...


 
Und einfach noch nicht fertig!


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Kann er auch gerne haben aber man muss nicht jeden Thread zu pCars über Monate endlos mit seiner (stets negativen) Meinung zuspammen.
> 
> Oder soll ich jetzt zu Game xyz gehen und auch die ganze zeit schreiben ist doof weil es mir nicht gefällt? Macht keinen Sinn oder?
> 
> Und pCars ist um längen besser als es manche hier hinstellen...



DAs ist Ansichtssache. JEder kann seine Meinnug dazu kundtun und da es soviele neue Builds gab, kann man ruhig weiterhin seine meinung dazu kundtun das es noch immer nicht paßt.


----------



## acti0n (5. Januar 2013)

Mehr als "Ist Arcade", "Da fehlt noch einiges" usw kommt aber meist auch nicht rum bei diesen Meinungen.

Sagt doch mal klipp und klar was genau für euch pCars in welchen Situation Arcade/falsch macht und warum...

Vielleicht kann man so den Thread mal endlich konstruktiv benutzen.


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal einige Seiten überflogen von den Thread, die positiven STimmen bringen hier absolut keine konstruktiven Beiträge. Hier wird über Rundenzeiten palavert, über Videos schwadroniert und allgemein für ausstehende total nutzloser Inhalt dargeboten der mit der Pre Alpha und ihrem Entwicklungsstatus so gut wie nichts zu tun hat und wenn jemand sich über die aktuelle Qualität informieren möchte darf bloß keine kritische Stimme erscheinen, denn dann wird sofort losgewettert, während man demjenigen der fragt ob man noch einsteigen kann, noch vorwirft das er sich nicht eher ausgesc...... hat.
Na wenn das konstruktiv ist. 

Cars macht so vieles falsch, das FFB ist katastrophal, dieses eigenständige einlenken des wheels wenn man beim einlenken bremst so das man entgegen der kurve lenken muß damit das wheel nicht zu weit einlenkt ist einfach sowas von nervig, so kann ich nicht fahren. Das wurde seitens sms schonmal beseitigt doch da schrie die community auf, die wollten das wieder so haben, da frage ich mich wirklich ob die jemals schon anständiges ffb hattem oder ob nicht ein großteil von shift abgewandert ist, der nur effekte haben möchte ohne realen bezug. abseits der reifenphysik sind die gewichtsverlagerungen total ulkig, das fühlt sich überhaupt nicht nach autofahren an, mit einer exakt sauberen linie ist man nicht am schnellsten, das ganze feeling ist komisch.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Januar 2013)

Ist doch schon öfter mal gesagt worden. Ich bin z.B. der Meinung, dass das FFB nichtmal ansatzweise zu gebrauchen ist. Die Autos geben keine Rückmeldung ans Lenkrad. 
Außerdem passen diverse Sachen in der Physik nicht. Da wären z.B. die Reifen, die viel zuviel Grip haben. Dann gibt es da noch die nicht vorhandene Fahrzeugmasse. Die Autos scheinen keinerlei Nick- oder Wankbewegungen zu machen (zumindest verlagert sich die Fahrzeugmasse nicht spürbar).

Desweiteren ist die Gesamtperformance recht bescheiden. Für das was aus der Cockpitansicht (!!!!) zu sehen ist, performt die Engine recht bescheiden. Ich habe hier Sims, die in besagter Perspektive nicht wirklich schlechter aussehen als cars aber deutlich besser laufen. Allgemein lässt die Streckenqualität doch sehr zu wünschen übrig, grad im Vergleich mit den wirklich tollen Autos.

Seit fast einem Jahr wartet man nun auf Triplescreen Support aber es passiert nichts. Sehr schade, viele Simracer fahren nämlich so aber hier sieht man sehr deutlich, wo die wahre Zielgruppe ist. Der Simracer ists definitiv nicht auch wenns mal anders gesagt wurde. Und genau das ist auch der Grund warum hier immer wieder gemosert wird. Von der versprochenen Simulation ist cars noch weit entfernt und wird meiner Meinung nach auch keine mehr werden. 

Und bevors nen anderer wieder sagt: ist doch noch Pre Alpha.....


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

Die GEsamtperformance ist frametechnisch gesehen garnicht so schlecht, allerdings sieht das ganze so aus als würden streckendetails mit 15 trotz 70 fps an einem vorbeiruckeln.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2013)

Ihr wollt mal was positives hören? Kein Problem: Mit den letzten Builds wurde die VRAM nutzung deutlich verbessert. Bisher wurden immer die ganzen 2 GB meiner Karte genutzt, das hat sich mittlerweile auch in detailreichen Streckenabschnitten auf ca. 1,3 GB reduziert. Die gelegentlichen Performance-einbrüche bekommen die mit der Zeit auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2013)

vram auslastung ist mir egal, ich habe mehr als genug.
ich bemerkte auch keine gelegentlichen einbrüche, sondern ein konstantes gehakel trotz ausreichender fps zahlen. flüssig ist was anderes


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Und bevors nen anderer wieder sagt: ist doch noch Pre Alpha.....



Na also, es geht doch. So langsam hast du es wohl dann auch kapiert. 


Was mir aufgefallen ist, man kann mit voll blockierten Bremsen noch ein wenig lenken. Quasi ABS, nur ohne jedwede Rückmeldung vom Auto. Nicht realistisch aber trotzdem sehr nützlich.   

Mich nervt jedoch, dass das Setup-Menü zu umfangreich ist. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass dies noch reduziert oder vereinfacht wird. Wenigstens sollte die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, Setups aus dem Internet runterzuladen.  

Weiterhin bemängele ich, dass kleinste Ausrutscher neben die Strecke bereits geahndet werden, in dem die gefahrene Zeit gestrichen wird. Geschickt abkürzen und mal eben ein paar Sekunden pro Runde zu sparen, ist so leider nicht möglich. Schade, auch darin liegt der Reiz bei nem Rennspiel.  

Grafisch kommt meine GTX 470 so langsam an ihre Grenzen. Flüssig ist anders. Aber, wie schon oben geschrieben, vielleicht liegts auch am Spiel und weniger an der Hardware. Auch hier gilt es abzuwarten und der Dinge zu harren. Das Spiel ist ja noch in nem frühen Entwicklungsstadium.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Januar 2013)

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Das Spiel ist am Ende genau auf Leute wie dich zugeschnitten. Nen spaßiger Arcaderacer halt. Setups wirds im Netz genug geben, wobei ich mich frage, was du damit willst? Macht beim fahren mit Tastatur eh keinen Unterschied... 
Und meine beiden GTX470 sind schon vor 2 Jahren an ihre Grenzen gekommen und mussten was schnellerem weichen...


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Oh, ich mache mir keine Sorgen. Ich finde, das Spiel ist auf nem guten Weg. Kein Grund zum Jammern. Was die Setups angeht, bis zum Release hab ich mir vielleicht nen X-Box Controller zugelegt. Für die Graka gilt das Gleiche. Zwei Jahre muss sie aber noch halten.


----------



## Andregee (6. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na also, es geht doch. So langsam hast du es wohl dann auch kapiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Weiterhin bemängele ich, dass kleinste Ausrutscher neben die Strecke bereits geahndet werden, in dem die gefahrene Zeit gestrichen wird. Geschickt abkürzen und mal eben ein paar Sekunden pro Runde zu sparen, ist so leider nicht möglich. Schade, auch darin liegt der Reiz bei nem Rennspiel.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder.

Versuche doch mal dein Glück mit Codesmasters F1 Stars.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2013)

"Geschicktes Abkürzen" ist natürlich quatsch.
Was ich aber auch ziemlich nervig finde ist die ausdrückliche Ermahnung nicht die Strecke ab zu kürzen wenn man gerade nach außen aus der Kurve gedrängt wurde und die Rundenzeit eh im Eimer ist. Da komme ich mir immer etwas verarscht vor, auch wenn aus Programmsicht absolut nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Doch, natürlich ist das mein Ernst mit dem Abkürzen. Das ist ein Spiel, nicht die Realität. Warum sollte man das nicht ausnützen? Aber Project verhindert das ja gekonnt. Nervig ist das besonders im Eifelwald. Einmal kurz neben die Strecke und zig Minuten umsonst gefahren. Da wünschte ich mir doch etwas mehr Toleranz, die man dann natürlich auch positiv für ne gute Rundenzeit nutzen könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2013)

Man muss aber mal in realen Rennen schauen, da fahren Tourenwagen teilweise auch meterweiter neben der Streckenmarkierung, vor allem an den Kurvenausgängen.
Sieht man in einigen DTM rennen ganz gut.


----------



## rolli (6. Januar 2013)

Naja, die DTM ist aber wirklich keine Referenz.
Bei der Serie scheinen Streckenbegrenzungen nicht mehr als ein "Vorschlag" zu sein. 
Und "Tourenwagen" in einem Atemzug mit "DTM" zu nennen, ist auch sehr fragwürdig. 

Klar muss das Straf-System bei pCars noch intelligenter werden, aber normalerweise darf man in der Realität maximal mit zwei Rädern die Strecke verlassen.
Je nach Rennserie wird das eben mehr oder weniger streng betrachtet.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man muss aber mal in realen Rennen schauen, da fahren Tourenwagen teilweise auch meterweiter neben der Streckenmarkierung, vor allem an den Kurvenausgängen.
> Sieht man in einigen DTM rennen ganz gut.


 
Es geht mir ja nicht darum, dass halbe Motodrom aufem Badenring GP quer abzukürzen. Lediglich mal bissel Kurven räubern übers Grün oder so. Aber das Spiel ist mir da zu rigide. Genauso nerven die Kiesbetten. Wenn man da reingerät, wird auch die Rundenzeit gestrichen. Wobei die dann ja eh schon am Arsch ist. Wirkt nicht sehr intelligent gemacht von den Entwicklern. Wer fährt schon mit Absicht durchs Kiesbett?


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es ja im fertigen Spiel im Singleplayer die Möglichkeit, die Bestrafung beim verlassen der Strecke zu deaktivieren?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Naja, die DTM ist aber wirklich keine Referenz.
> Bei der Serie scheinen Streckenbegrenzungen nicht mehr als ein "Vorschlag" zu sein.
> Und "Tourenwagen" in einem Atemzug mit "DTM" zu nennen, ist auch sehr fragwürdig.


Da ich auch von der alten DTM Videos gesehen habe kann ich sagen das es dort auch so war und es waren eindeurig Tourenwagen.
Aber in allen Rennserien sind ab und zu mal auch mal alle Reifen neben der Strecke oder das Auto wird nur aut auf 2. um die Kurve
Auch die und die NASCAR auf Rundkrursen fahren zT neben der Streacke aber nicht so exterm.


----------



## kaepernickus (6. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geschickt abkürzen und mal eben ein paar Sekunden pro Runde zu sparen, ist so leider nicht möglich. Schade, auch darin liegt der Reiz bei nem Rennspiel.


 
Wo liegt darin bitte der Reiz?
Leute die ordentlich und korrekt fahren hätten dann wesentlich langsamere Rundenzeiten als solche, die einfach jede Kurve geradeaus durchs Kiesbett fahren.
Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Realismusgrad der Fahrphysik (und ich klammer das Thema hier bewusst aus) geht es in PCars immer noch darum sein Auto möglichst flott und fehlerfrei auf einer vorgegebenen (begrenzten) Strecke zu bewegen. Wenn dann jeder quer durchs Gemüsebeet fahren kann anstatt eine Schikane zu meistern geht da jeglicher Spielspaß relativ schnell verloren.

Project Cars wird eine Renn-Spiel/(Semi-)Simulation (was auch immer am Ende dabei rauskommt, mit der Bezeichnung kann man die Fahrphysik schön außen vorlassen  ) und kein Action-Racer.
Für so etwas gibt es Mario Kart, Ridge Racer, Split/Second, Blur, NfS und Co.


Allgemein muss man hier mal darauf achten wo bzw. in welcher Situation man neben der Strecke fährt.
A)
Wenn man eine Kurve einfach durchs Kiesbett schneidet kann man je nach Art der Kurve/Schikane viel Zeit und Meter gut machen. *=> klarerweise strengstens verboten*
B)
Wenn man aus einer Kurve rausgetragen wird verliert man Zeit und daher sind auch vier Räder neben der Strecke kein Problem.
C)
Die einzigen Situationen wo die "2 Reifen auf der Strecke"-Regel eigentlich wirklich greift ist in Zweikämpfen bzw. bei Überholmanövern oder (seeeehr strittig) wenn jemand in Zeit-Trainings wiederholt an einer bestimmten Stelle (z.B. Eau Rouge) mit allen vier Reifen neben der Strecke ist.


Ein klassisches Beispiel ist in Monaco die Schikane nach dem Tunnel.
A)
Man fährt gerade aus und überholt damit jemanden => man muss den Überholten wieder vorlassen ansonst Strafe (Durchfahrt, Stop-N-Go, ...)
B)
Man fährt EINMAL (verbremst, ...) geradeaus und am Klassement ändert sich dabei nichts => kein Problem
C)
Man kürzt die Schikane wiederholt ab => Strafe (Durchfahrt, Stop-N-Go, ...)

Im Zeit-Training gibt es dafür natürlich keine Toleranz.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Du hast ja grundsätzlich recht. Ich kann dazu jedoch nur sagen, dass es ein Computerspiel (PCars) und nicht die Realität. Ich sehe es deswegen durchaus als legitim an, vorhandene Vorteile (Abkürzen) zu nutzen. Schließlich sind die ja für alle gegeben, jeder kann es so machen. 

PCars reguliert gut im Multiplayer. Bedeutet, dass die Motorleistung kurzzeitig gedrosselt wird, wenn man z.B. ne Schikane auslässt, abkürzt. Das gefällt mir. Trotzdem finde ich, dass das Spiel das Abkommen von der Strecke zu schnell bestraft. Mich hindert das irgendwo am Pushen. Grade Eifelwald fahre ich viel zu vorsichtig, weil ich mir nicht beim übers Bankett räubern ne Zeitstrafe einhandeln will und dann die ganze lange Runde beim Teufel ist. Man könnte es bei passenderen Gegenbenheiten viel mehr fliegen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2013)

Es ist aber eine Sim und kein Arcade Spiel!


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Das bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## nasenmann (6. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das bleibt abzuwarten...



Hat nix mit dem Tread zu tun, aber ich muß jedesmal grinsen wenn ich deinen Avatar seh......
Wollt ich nur mal kurz anmerken....
Was für einen Namen hast du in Pcars? (wenn du es schreiben magst!?)


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Januar 2013)

Fahr doch einfach sauber und gut ist. Versteh das Gejammer nicht. Ob ich nun auslote, wie weit ich neben der Strecke sein kann bis das Spiel meckert oder ob ich auslote, wie weit ich mich auf der Strecke bewegen kann macht ja wohl keinen Unterschied. Außer vielleicht, dass ich auch mal bremsen muss, wenn ne Schikane kommt. 

Wenn ich sowas höre bin ich ganz froh, dass iracing für die meisten zu teuer ist und solche Typen da nicht rumgurken... Da reicht übrigens schon ein Rad neben der Streckenbegrenzung und die Runde zählt nicht mehr (nicht das du doch noch auf die Idee kommst dich da anzumelden).


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

nasenmann schrieb:


> Hat nix mit dem Tread zu tun, aber ich muß jedesmal grinsen wenn ich deinen Avatar seh......
> Wollt ich nur mal kurz anmerken....
> Was für einen Namen hast du in Pcars? (wenn du es schreiben magst!?)


 
1. Danke
2. Nein, mag ich nicht. Könnte ja jeder sehen, wie langsam ich bin!


----------



## nasenmann (6. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Könnte ja jeder sehen, wie langsam ich bin!



du kürzt eh ab....


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Januar 2013)

Cutten zu legitimieren ist ja nun mal völliger Schwachsinn. Fahrt am besten Ovalkurse ala Nascar oder Indycar. Da gehts nur gradeaus. Wenn das Cutten gewollt wäre, frag ich mich warum bewußt Schickanen und Kurven (enge, schnelle, Kehren) eingebaut werden wenn man doch nur gradeaus fahren will. Überdenkt mal bitte, ob ihr Rennspiele (Sims) spielen wollt und euch durch cutten einen Vorteil erfahren wollt. Zum Glück werden in der Simgemeinschaft solche Fahrer bewußt aus Rennserien und Events entfernt bzw. nicht gewertet. Und das ist gut so. Als nächstes wird bemängelt, das man ne Strafe wegen Abdrängen bekommt oder bewußtes Anschieben vor Kurven und Schikanen bekommt. Junge, Junge. Solche Diskusionen überhaupt zu starten ist ja schon Strafbar.


----------



## acti0n (6. Januar 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn man Cutten will und Arcade gibt es ja auch genug Auswahl (NFS und GRID z.B)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Naja, die DTM ist aber wirklich keine Referenz...Und "Tourenwagen" in einem Atemzug mit "DTM" zu nennen, ist auch sehr fragwürdig.


 Du meinst das 'Gleichteile-Prinzip' der aktualisierten Reglements mit Großserienferner Technik? Darüber kann man(n) gewiss verschiedener Meinung sein. Aber immerhin sehen die Autos noch wie ein solches aus. Nicht wie in der Formel 1, bei der die Wagen eher überspoilerten Boden-Boden Raketen ähneln.
Wenn die DTM in Sachen Tourenwagen _nicht_ die Referenz ist, _welche_ Rennserie soll's denn sein- und _warum_?!
Wenn's SlightlyMad insbesondere unter dem Aspekt 'Tourenwagen' ordentlich hinbekommt, wäre es durchaus reizvoll. Der Sound hat durchaus -auch- noch Potential, klingt mir derzeit noch zu synthetisch- und dieses ewige gleiche 'Turbopfeifen'.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

BTCC, Nascar, V8 Supercars, DTM und WTCC
Das sind so imho die weltweit besten Tourenwagenserien, zu der BTCC habei ich oben schon eine Video verlinkt.


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand das Phänomen, dass bei Onlinerennen das hinterher fahrende Auto unsichtbar ist und nur der Fahrer sitzend über den Asphalt schwebt? Sieht lustig im Rückspiegel aus. Bin gestern den Badenring bei hereinbrechender Dämmerung (phantastische Atmosphäre ) gefahren und dachte im ersten Augenblick da sind diese Moto Droiden aus Star Wars im Rennen. Bis ich gecheckt hab, dass das der Pilot in nem dunklen Rennanzug ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ...Moto Droiden aus Star Wars im Rennen...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Januar 2013)

wann kann man denn eigentlich mit dem Release Rechnen?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Steht im Startpost.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Januar 2013)

Oh garnicht gesehen.. Danke.. Dauert ja noch ewig


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=614872"/>



Droideka. So ist der richtige Name. Grad gegoogelt. Ich mach ma nen Screenshot bei Gelegenheit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (7. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Phänomen, dass bei Onlinerennen das hinterher fahrende Auto unsichtbar ist und nur der Fahrer sitzend über den Asphalt schwebt? Sieht lustig im Rückspiegel aus. Bin gestern den Badenring bei hereinbrechender Dämmerung (phantastische Atmosphäre ) gefahren und dachte im ersten Augenblick da sind diese Moto Droiden aus Star Wars im Rennen. Bis ich gecheckt hab, dass das der Pilot in nem dunklen Rennanzug ist.



Ja. Ist auch schon im WMD Forum als Bug bekannt.


----------



## rolli (7. Januar 2013)

@brennmeister0815
Richtig, das Hauptproblem bei der DTM ist doch, dass die Karren bei der kleinsten Berührung schon zerbröseln.
Was unter der Haube steckt, ist für die Rennaction dann doch eher nebensächlich.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (8. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du hast ja grundsätzlich recht. Ich kann dazu jedoch nur sagen, dass es ein Computerspiel (PCars) und nicht die Realität. Ich sehe es deswegen durchaus als legitim an, vorhandene Vorteile (Abkürzen) zu nutzen. Schließlich sind die ja für alle gegeben, jeder kann es so machen.
> 
> PCars reguliert gut im Multiplayer. Bedeutet, dass die Motorleistung kurzzeitig gedrosselt wird, wenn man z.B. ne Schikane auslässt, abkürzt. Das gefällt mir. Trotzdem finde ich, dass das Spiel das Abkommen von der Strecke zu schnell bestraft. Mich hindert das irgendwo am Pushen. Grade Eifelwald fahre ich viel zu vorsichtig, weil ich mir nicht beim übers Bankett räubern ne Zeitstrafe einhandeln will und dann die ganze lange Runde beim Teufel ist. Man könnte es bei passenderen Gegenbenheiten viel mehr fliegen lassen.



Also wenn du so denkst dann gehörst du in Sachen Multiplayer auf die Blacklist!Irgend etwas muss sich da WMD einfallen lassen...ich habe keine Lust im MP gegen solche Lappen zu fahren wo meinen sie müssen die Kurven abkürzen oder sonst irgend welche waghalsige Aktionen liefern!
Im WMD Forum wird eh schon darüber Diskutiert...z.B. das nur Leute mit ähnlichen Runden Zeiten mit einander fahren dürfen 
Und wer es nicht schafft ne gültige Runde zum aufstellen der soll entweder Üben Üben Üben oder ein richtiges Acarde Game spielen wo es keine Regeln gibt!


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Januar 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Also wenn du so denkst dann gehörst du in Sachen Multiplayer auf die Blacklist!Irgend etwas muss sich da WMD einfallen lassen...ich habe keine Lust im MP gegen solche Lappen zu fahren wo meinen sie müssen die Kurven abkürzen oder sonst irgend welche waghalsige Aktionen liefern!
> Im WMD Forum wird eh schon darüber Diskutiert...z.B. das nur Leute mit ähnlichen Runden Zeiten mit einander fahren dürfen
> Und wer es nicht schafft ne gültige Runde zum aufstellen der soll entweder Üben Üben Üben oder ein richtiges Acarde Game spielen wo es keine Regeln gibt!



Die sollen es doch einfach ähnlich wie bei iracing machen. Fahrzeuge/Rennserien nur über ein Lizenzsystem zugänglich machen (bei zu vielen Fehlern verliert man diese auch wieder) und für die Fahrer nen dauerhaftes Rating/Punktesystem nachdem sie gleichstarken Fahrern zugeordnet werden in den Rennen. Das System funktioniert bei iracing zwar nicht perfekt aber ermöglicht die saubersten, spannensten und fairsten Rennen, die man Abseits von Ligen public fahren kann!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (8. Januar 2013)

Das wäre natürlich ne gute möglichkeit!Es muss auf jeden Fall was gegen die Crasher usw gemacht werden!


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Januar 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich ne gute möglichkeit!Es muss auf jeden Fall was gegen die Crasher usw gemacht werden!



Sowas gibts halt bei iracing fast gar nicht. In den rookie Klassen vereinzelt aber in den höheren Klassen gubts die nicht mehr. Da funktioniert das System echt gut. Allgemein wird halt viel sauberer gefahren. Man überlegt sich halt zweimal ob man irgendwo knapp reinsticht und dafür die Strafpunkte riskiert.


----------



## TSchaK (9. Januar 2013)

Die Fahrer in Klassen einzuordnen hat aber auch 2 Seiten, ich z.B. mag es von hinten mich nach vorn zu arbeiten, dazu sollte es aber nicht wieder eine Riesen Karambolage geben... 

PS:
Ich habe mal den Shift-Mod für G27/G25 ausprobiert.
Zuerst hatte ich einen 6mm Abstandhalter was für mich zu stark war. Mit 3mm bin ich jetzt aber super zu Frieden.
How to increase G25 shift resistance


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Januar 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Die Fahrer in Klassen einzuordnen hat aber auch 2 Seiten, ich z.B. mag es von hinten mich nach vorn zu arbeiten, dazu sollte es aber nicht wieder eine Riesen Karambolage



Das kannst du ja auch weiterhin machen, du musst halt nur gut genug sein. Gegen schwache Gegner ist da ja keine Herrausforderung


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2013)

Neue Strecke ist da: Solitude. (Historische Strecke bei Stuttgart) Google-Ergebnis für http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3a/Solitude1935-1965layout.png/220px-Solitude1935-1965layout.png. Aber erstmal nur die Strecke mit etwas Grün daneben und ohne weitere Objekte. Für eine Runde braucht man ungefähr 3:40 min. VRAM-Verbrauch ca. 1100 MB.  

Edit: Für alle Besitzer des Fanatec GT3V2: Die neue FW 756 ist jetzt auch für dieses Wheel verfügbar (keine Beta!). Info und Download: Firmware 756 now available for PWGT3RS V2 | Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel Die FW sollte aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Treiber 144 verwendet werden. Habe das Update schon durchgeführt und kurz mit cars getestet. Alles funktioniert so wie es soll und ich kann das Update empfehlen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Januar 2013)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Edit: Für alle Besitzer des Fanatec GT3V2: Die neue FW 756 ist jetzt auch für dieses Wheel verfügbar (keine Beta!). Info und Download: Firmware 756 now available for PWGT3RS V2 | Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel Die FW sollte aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Treiber 144 verwendet werden. Habe das Update schon durchgeführt und kurz mit cars getestet. Alles funktioniert so wie es soll und ich kann das Update empfehlen.


 Danke für den Hinweis !  War schon _länger_ nicht mehr auf Thomas' Seite...


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Neue Strecke ist da: Solitude.
> 
> .


 
Nicht so spaßig...


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2013)

Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Nein, aber ich kanns dir gerne übersetzen. 

_"Ich finde die Strecke nicht spaßig!"_.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2013)

Siehste, was _ganze Sätze_ doch ausmachen. Veilleicht kommt der Spass noch wenn die Strecke fertig ist. Oder sind nicht genug Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen vorhanden?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Du es erkannt!


----------



## _VFB_ (11. Januar 2013)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Neue Strecke ist da: Solitude. (Historische Strecke bei Stuttgart) .



Wie geil ist das denn ! Bin da schon mehrmals langgefahren (Ok. Ich bin nur mitgefahren ) Wie findet ihr die Strecke bis jetzt ?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Naja, ein Asphaltband in den Wolken. Die Solitude braucht noch...


----------



## Timmynator (11. Januar 2013)

Was meinste, wie die Nordschleife angefangen hat?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Was meinste, wie die Nordschleife angefangen hat?



"1925 begannen die Bauarbeiten an einer*Ersten Gebirgs-, Renn- und Prüfungsstrecke*in der strukturschwachen Eifelregion..."


----------



## Modmaster (12. Januar 2013)

Neues aus dem Multiplayer  War zwar nicht das beste Rennen aber mal was anderes als immer nur den Asano.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JVFDkxUqRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1R_z_B7hdXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2013)

So, ich hab auch mal ein Video von mir bei Youtube hochgeladen. Und zwar 8 Runden "Badenring GP" bei 60 fachem Zeitraffer. Das Rennen beginnt um 18 Uhr und geht quasi von der frühen Abenddämmerung durch die Nacht bis zum frühen Morgen. Einfach mal um zu zeigen, wie stimmungsvoll und unglaublich geil die Atmosphäre und die Beleuchtung bei Project CARS rüber kommt. Die Rennen in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden hauen mich jedesmal wieder um. Zumindest dann, wenn die Strecke schon relativ weit fertig gestellt ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nflnK3FSCfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (15. Januar 2013)

Warum machst du dir kein licht an?


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2013)

Damit man die Sterne besser sieht


----------



## CS1x (15. Januar 2013)

Badenring GP?? HOCKE!! .-)


----------



## kaepernickus (15. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Badenring GP?? HOCKE!! .-)


 
Ohne Lizenz ist und bleibt es der Badenring GP, wie auch der Audi ein Asano bleibt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Badenring GP?? HOCKE!! .-)



Hocke! ;0)


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So, ich hab auch mal ein Video von mir bei Youtube hochgeladen. Und zwar 8 Runden "Badenring GP" bei 60 fachem Zeitraffer. Das Rennen beginnt um 18 Uhr und geht quasi von der frühen Abenddämmerung durch die Nacht bis zum frühen Morgen. Einfach mal um zu zeigen, wie stimmungsvoll und unglaublich geil die Atmosphäre und die Beleuchtung bei Project CARS rüber kommt. Die Rennen in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden hauen mich jedesmal wieder um. Zumindest dann, wenn die Strecke schon relativ weit fertig gestellt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Was mir auffällt ist der Name in der 3. Runde nach der 1. Sektorzeit. Ralf Hummerich. Der hat doch für F1 Challenge damals den RH 2005 Mod gemacht oder nicht? Ist der jetzt bei PCars?


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2013)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## acti0n (15. Januar 2013)

Ja ist der


----------



## Modmaster (16. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muRRGKscEvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CS1x (16. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich mir Videos mit alten Fahrzeugen anschaue, dann wirkt die Physik viel glaubhafter als z.B mit DTM autos
Früher bremsen langsamer durch die kurven, so stelle ich mir eine Sim vor, halt wie in dem Video von *User "Modmaster"*


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch nochmal ein Video bei Youtube hochgeladen. Ne Runde im Eifelwald bei Starkregen und Nacht mit dem Chaterham SP/300.R. Ich war nicht wirklich schnell, aber es hat geregnet und war dunkel wie in nem Bärenarsch. Ich hab nur versucht, die Runde hinzubekommen ohne irgendwo durchs Grüne zu segeln. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die schnappmesserartigen Lenkradbewegungen sind richtig schlecht... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvDiELcotyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die schnappmesserartigen Lenkradbewegungen sind richtig schlecht...


 
Ein leidiges Controller-Problem. Leider hab ich kein passendes Lenkrad zur Hand...


----------



## Modmaster (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xlnNyvU9f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. Januar 2013)

Könntet ihr das Youtube Video nochmal so Posten, dass es nicht direkt eingebettet wird? Würde es mir gerne mitm iPad ansehen und so sehe ich nur leere Posts


----------



## Timmynator (17. Januar 2013)

Am Freitag gibt's gleich zwei neue BMW: Den 1991 BMW E30 M3 Gruppe A und den 2012 M3 GT.

Allerdings fahren beide noch auf modifizierten Platzhaltermodellen, die anderen Fahrzeugen entliehen sind.


----------



## Modmaster (17. Januar 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Könntet ihr das Youtube Video nochmal so Posten, dass es nicht direkt eingebettet wird? Würde es mir gerne mitm iPad ansehen und so sehe ich nur leere Posts



Für dich und dein iPad 

[140] Project CARS - Build 382 | Multiplayer Impressions ( WIP )



Timmynator schrieb:


> Am Freitag gibt's gleich zwei neue BMW: Den 1991 BMW E30 M3 Gruppe A und den 2012 M3 GT.
> 
> Allerdings fahren beide noch auf modifizierten Platzhaltermodellen, die anderen Fahrzeugen entliehen sind.



Ich freu mich total auf morgen. Bin mal gespannt wie die beiden Modelle Ingame aussehen.


----------



## TSchaK (17. Januar 2013)

da freue ich mich schon auf morgen 

besonders der 91er


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2013)

So, ich hab den ersten Rollout mit dem neuen BMW M3 GT gemacht. Die Physik ist noch schrecklich. Selbst mit eingeschaltetem ESP schwer zu beherrschen. So kommt kein Fahrvergnügen auf. 

Hier ist das Video vom Rollout. Es gibt für die M3s keine Rennlackierungen. Eigentlich schade.  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BPYAAd3UxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (18. Januar 2013)

Und hier mal der 1991 M3 E30 GroupA, den finde ich persönlich echt Hammer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUCkIklmtq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2013)

Lässt sich besser fahren als der 2012er. Der Klang ist auch gut. Wobei ich nur eine Installation Lap gefahren bin. Lad das Video bei YT gard hoch. Kommt später auch noch.

EDIT: 

et voilà





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZCB4UD7nrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (18. Januar 2013)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen oder mitbekommen hat ! -> Klick mich


----------



## 3Vortex3 (18. Januar 2013)

Hey Leuts
Ich verfolge PCars jetzt schon länger und habe verpasst mich bei der Alpha (ich nenns jetzt einfach mal so) anzumelden und will unbedingt dieses Spiel spielen! Kennt ihr jemanden der seinen Account verkauft? 
Beschimpft bitte nicht sofort falls ich was falschgemacht habe


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2013)

Zum einen darfst du hier nur im Marktplatz handeln, zum anderen hab ich eh noch niemanden gesehen der seinen Account los werden wollte.
Ob das nach AGB überhaupt erlaubt ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es gibt für die M3s keine Rennlackierungen. Eigentlich schade.



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist  das ist bei jedem Auto so das es neu ins Game schafft.
Die Rennlackierungen und das freischalten der Eigenen Designs kommt erst nach und nach


----------



## NiCo-pc (18. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Hat jemand schon den AMD Catalyst 13.1 WHQL mi Pcars getestet?


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2013)

3Vortex3 schrieb:


> Hey Leuts
> Ich verfolge PCars jetzt schon länger und habe verpasst mich bei der Alpha (ich nenns jetzt einfach mal so)



Pre-Alpha!


----------



## Timmynator (18. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So, ich hab den ersten Rollout mit dem neuen BMW M3 GT gemacht. Die Physik ist noch schrecklich. Selbst mit eingeschaltetem ESP schwer zu beherrschen. So kommt kein Fahrvergnügen auf.
> Es gibt für die M3s keine Rennlackierungen. Eigentlich schade.


 
Nimm mal ein wenig Bremsdruck heraus, die steht beim M3 nämlich bei 100%. Dann blockieren die Reifen nicht mehr bei jedem Bremsen. Das LSD ist auch eher suboptimal eingestellt und reißt den Wagen herum, wo es nicht soll. Allerdings ist der Wagen grundsätzlich tailhappy...

Die Liveries für den M3 kommen noch, die momentan verfügbaren Farben sind zugleich Platzhalter und (Ersatz-)Standardfarben.

Der E30 ist ne involvierte Rennmaschine, da muss man schon häufiger am Steuer drehen, damit der auf Kurs bleibt. Macht aber einen Heidenspaß, wenn man ein wenig Abtrieb herausnimmt


----------



## mOnsta89 (19. Januar 2013)

Ekelhaft, wenn ich die Movies sehe in denen mit Gamepad gefahren wird. Das kann doch garkein Spaß machen...


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Nimm mal ein wenig Bremsdruck heraus, die steht beim M3 nämlich bei 100%. Dann blockieren die Reifen nicht mehr bei jedem Bremsen. Das LSD ist auch eher suboptimal eingestellt und reißt den Wagen herum, wo es nicht soll. Allerdings ist der Wagen grundsätzlich tailhappy...



Ich wollte lediglich den Wagen zeigen. Keinerlei Interesse an ner Rundenzeit. Auto war praktisch Out Of The Box. Und LSD nehm ich keines 



mOnsta89 schrieb:


> Ekelhaft, wenn ich die Movies sehe in denen mit Gamepad gefahren wird. Das kann doch garkein Spaß machen...



Ja. Es kotzt mich auch immer wieder an!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt,ich bin gerade Umgezogen und habe mein g27 momentan noch in nem Karton verstaut 
Deshalb habe ich gestern mal die neuen Bmw`s mit dem XboxPad ausprobiert und bekam fast die Krise!
Es ist kaum Fahrbar...an stellen wo mann mit dem Wheel easy durchfahren kann hat mann mit dem Pad
die grössten Probleme das Auto auf der Strasse zu halten.
Respect an die Fahrer wo mit dem Pad Top 10 Zeiten in den Events fahren


----------



## Timmynator (19. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich den Wagen zeigen. Keinerlei Interesse an ner Rundenzeit. Auto war praktisch Out Of The Box. Und LSD nehm ich keines



Dann darfst du aber auch nicht über das Fahrverhalten meckern, wenn du nicht bereit bist, das Fahrzeug deinem Fahrstil (und offensichtlich den Grenzen deiner Hardware) anzupassen. Dass die Standard-Setups bisweilen fern der Brauchbarkeit erscheinen, ist auch hinreichend bekannt...

Zurück zu Veränderungen: Der Racer L4 hat ebenfalls eine leichte Überarbeitung bekommen, was sich in einem spürbar anderen (m.E. besseren) Fahrverhalten niederschlägt. Hat irgendjemand den schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Dann darfst du aber auch nicht über das Fahrverhalten meckern, wenn du nicht bereit bist, das Fahrzeug deinem Fahrstil (und offensichtlich den Grenzen deiner Hardware) anzupassen. Dass die Standard-Setups bisweilen fern der Brauchbarkeit erscheinen, ist auch hinreichend bekannt...



Ich passe die Setups eigentlich nie an. Lediglich Benzin nehm ich raus und  die Gänge stimme ich auf die Strecke ab. Wenn dass Auto dann nicht taugt, isses erstma kacke (also das Auto). Ich bin ja pro Casual Gaming, also gegen zu intensive Setuparbeit. Mit den Updates werden die Karren mit der Zeit auch besser. Dann würde sich vielleicht auch meine Meinung zum M3 GT ändern. So jedoch erst mal nicht... 

Wobei, die Autos haben zur Zeit ja eh nur ne Platzhalterphysik. Da die Physik also garnicht zum Auto passen kann, muss sie einfach als Murks bezeichnet werden. Wenn auch als beabsichtigter Murks. Meine Aussage stimmt also 100 %!


----------



## Timmynator (19. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich passe die Setups eigentlich nie an.



Casual Gaming oder nicht, ich rate dir, es auszuprobieren. Ein brauchbares Basis-Setup gegen Über- oder Untersteuern ist in 5 Minuten gemacht, wenn man sich einmal mit den wesentlichen Aspekten auseinandergesetzt hat (Sturz, Spurwinkel, Aufhängungshöhe und -härte, Bremsdruck und -balance, Abtrieb; kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit). 

Da macht auch die Platzhalterphysik dann nicht mehr so viel aus. Die vom GT ist sowieso dem ähnlichen Z4 entnommen (minus Frontabtrieb und angepasst auf Gewicht, Reifentyp, Aufhängung; auch hier kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit), von daher ist es auch nicht so, als wären da irgendwelche Mondwerte auf den neuen Fahrzeugen...


----------



## Modmaster (20. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwJc4FIt1YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (20. Januar 2013)

Bei der Perspektive muss ich immer an Mr. Bean denken, der im Sessel auf seinem Mini sitzend das Auto mit Besen- und Lampenstiel durch die Gegend fährt...


----------



## norse (20. Januar 2013)

oh man *sabber* wie dringend ich das spiel haben will  verdammt!


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr auch manchmal den Bug, dass ihr im Scheinwerferkegel solche Linien bekommt, an der sich die Helligkeit ändert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modmaster (20. Januar 2013)

Ja, das mit dem Licht ist derzeit so eine Sache. Schau dir mal mein Multiplayer Video an was ich vorhin gepostet habe. Dort sieht man das auch.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2013)

Hat man das Problem schon im WMD Forum gepostet? Ich finde nämlich keinen passenden Thread/Post.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2013)

Der Bug ist im DX11 Modus immer mal wieder aufgetaucht und auch berichtet worden. Aber lieber ein mal zu oft als garnicht .


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2013)

Wo findet man denn den Thread zu dem Thema im WMD Forum?


----------



## Timmynator (20. Januar 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall "Bug Reports", das spezielle Problem wurde aber auch schon häufiger in den entsprechenden Build-Threads angebracht.

Stell' dich aber darauf ein, dass das nur mit einem Post à la "ist bekannt" bedacht wird


----------



## Modmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*Multiplayer Funrennen pcars-forum.com 20.01.2013*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zoffzeitHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal ne Runde Eifelwald in die verkehrte Richtung gefahren. Wollte ich immer schonmal machen. Und es macht auch eigentlich ziemlich Spaß, auch wenn man sich mächtig konzentrieren muss. Was erstaunlich ist, bei Project CARS kommt beim Verkehrtherumfahren das Gefühl für das Gefälle und die Steigungen der Nordschleife viel besser rüber, als wie wenn man richtig herum rum über die Strecke brettert.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DZOZVlKP_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (23. Januar 2013)

Hier das 2. Multiplayer Funrennen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDJeDS5qi1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gangville (23. Januar 2013)

weiß vill jemand, wann es wieder möglich ist sich zu registrieren und das spiel schonmal zu kaufen?


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Januar 2013)

erstmal gar nicht und bevor SMS nicht den Segen der Finanzbehörde hat, steht selbst die bisherige Investition der User auf wackeligen Beinen.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

Echt, für meine fufzich Euro oder was ich investiert hab, bekomm ich vielleicht noch was zurück?!? Geile Kaxxe!


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Echt, für meine fufzich Euro oder was ich investiert hab, bekomm ich vielleicht noch was zurück?!? Geile Kaxxe!


 
Das bedeutet investieren! Und da sag nochmal einer, Internet macht doof.


----------



## Timmynator (23. Januar 2013)

Hat euch keiner gesagt, dass die Memberships ausdrücklich keine Investition sind?


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Hat euch keiner gesagt, dass die Memberships ausdrücklich keine Investition sind?



Ich wusste es. Aber User 1awd1 anscheinend nicht. Sonst hätte er vielleicht meine Ironie verstanden.


----------



## mOnsta89 (23. Januar 2013)

Gibts überhaupt Gewinnbeteiligung? Mit nämlich Senior. Aber bis jetzt ging ich immer nicht davon aus.


----------



## ThePapabear (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Das Spiel interessiert mich eigentlich immer mehr, je länger ich mich damit beschäftige. Ich bin zwar kein guter Fahrer, aber ich fahre gerne und das Spiel scheint das zu haben, was ich bei einem Rennspiel gerne habe. Einiges an Abwechslung und nicht komplett fernab der Realität. Die Videos sehen ja für das Stadium der Entwicklung schon super aus und wecken ein wachsendes "Haben will" Gefühl in mir.

Nun ist ja leider die Anmeldung und somit der Erwerb des Spiels derzeit nicht möglich. Sollte diese Möglichkeit wieder aufgehen, hätte ich eine kurze Frage zum System:

Wenn ich in dem Fall als Junior einsteige um für einen "Test" des Spiels auf Tauglichkeit für mich und meine Tauglichkeit für das Spiel  eine Version zu erhalten, kann ich danach immer noch auf Full Member upgraden, was mir dann auch den Erhalt der Voll Version sichert. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, an dem bisherigen Modell wird keine Änderung vorgenommen.

Wenn das Spiel nämlich nur annähernd so viel Spaß bereitet, wie die Filmchen suggerieren, wäre ich nur zu gerne bereit, denen mein Geld schon jetzt zu überlassen um das Spiel "perfekt" fertig stellen zu können. 

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

Als aktuelles Mitglied des Projektes kannst du jederzeit upgraden. Nur, ob nochmal neue Mitglieder zur Pre-Alpha aufgenommen werden, kann nur der Entwickler sagen. Meines Wissens nach, gibt es dazu zur Zeit keine Aussage. Also abwarten. Wenn du Pech hast, bis zum Release, was vermutlich so Mitte/Ende 2014 sein wird. Dafür erhälst du dann ein, wohl in allen Belangen, überzeugendes Produkt.


----------



## rolli (23. Januar 2013)

Das Upgraden sollte nicht das Problem darstellen.

Nur ist es so, dass die geplante Gesamtsumme bereits erreicht wurde.
Daher ist es aus jetziger Sicht nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Neuanmeldungen wieder zugelassen werden.

Aber das sind ungelegte Eier.
Wir müssen einfach abwarten, was das Entwicklerteam (mit der Community) dahingehend entscheiden wird.

Edith sagt:
Scholle war schneller.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich wusste es. Aber User 1awd1 anscheinend nicht. Sonst hätte er vielleicht meine Ironie verstanden.



da wurde seitens sms aber mal was ganz anderes erzählt. ich kann mich noch an Sprüche erinnern wie "get money back, when the game is released" und sogar vorgerechnet wurde es schon, was du mit welcher Mitgliedschaft an Gewinn machen kannst. Wenn ich mir dann kurz überlege, was eine Investition/Investment ausmacht, dann hab ich hier ne gute Trefferquote. Aber schön, dass ihr euer Geld auch ohne zu überlegen ausgebt. Leute wie euch braucht die Wirtschaft. Danke!


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist es mir doch vollkommen egal, ob da Kohle rum kommt, oder nicht. Die Entwicklung des Projekts, vom ersten bis zum letzten Build, miterleben zu dürfen, ist mir beileibe Rendite genug.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2013)

Aber so als Investor fände ich es cool wenn einfach ab jetzt "Vollversionen mit Alpha/Beta Zugang" verkauft würden. Sprich wer sich ab jetzt einkauft ist eben kein Investor sondern pre Release Käufer.


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2013)

Genau. Jetzt Zugang kaufen und das fertige Spiel später erhalten. Bezahlt isses ja schon. Wäre ne gute Regelung.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> da wurde seitens sms aber mal was ganz anderes erzählt. ich kann mich noch an Sprüche erinnern wie "get money back, when the game is released" und sogar vorgerechnet wurde es schon, was du mit welcher Mitgliedschaft an Gewinn machen kannst. Wenn ich mir dann kurz überlege, was eine Investition/Investment  ausmacht, dann hab ich hier ne gute Trefferquote. Aber schön, dass ihr  euer Geld auch ohne zu überlegen ausgebt. Leute wie euch braucht die  Wirtschaft. Danke!



Kein Grund, herablassend zu werden. 

Es stimmt zwar, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, seinen Anteil am Funding zurückzubekommen (je nach Verkaufszahlen u.U. mit Aufwandsentschädigung), aber die Jungs von WMD/SMS haben immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass es ausdrücklich keine Investition ist, die dort getätigt wird. Viel mehr ist es die anteilige (Außen-)Finanzierung des gesamten Projekts. 

Nebenbemerkung: Da zur Zeit die britische Finanzaufsicht das Modell von WMD prüft, ist auch bei bestehenden Members das Upgrading des Member Status im Moment ausgesetzt. Bis die zu einem Ergebnis gekommen sind, liegen jegliche weiteren Einstiegsmöglichkeiten auf Eis. Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, als hätte man dazu nicht genug Zeit gehabt...


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> ist auch bei bestehenden Members das Upgrading des Member Status im Moment ausgesetzt.



Wenn ich richtig gekuckt hab, wird aber im Spiel die Möglichkeit zum Upgraden noch angeboten. Zumindest bei Build 387.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Januar 2013)

Das liegt nur daran, dass im Spiel die entsprechende Funktionalität aus vorherigen Builds implementiert ist und nicht rausgenommen wurde, weil SMS davon ausgeht, dass die Aussetzung nur temporär ist. 

Mehr Details zur Aussetzung hier


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja doof, ich wollte eventuell nochmal nachlegen...


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Das liegt nur daran, dass im Spiel die entsprechende Funktionalität aus vorherigen Builds implementiert ist und nicht rausgenommen wurde



Hab nie draufgeklickt.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Es stimmt zwar, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, seinen Anteil am Funding zurückzubekommen (je nach Verkaufszahlen u.U. mit Aufwandsentschädigung), aber die Jungs von WMD/SMS haben immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass es ausdrücklich keine Investition ist, die dort getätigt wird.



Was ist es denn dann? SMS stellt eine Vermehrung der eingesetzten Summe in Aussicht, was im Kern einer Investition entspricht. Da kann man seitens SMS drauf hinweisen wie man will, das ändert nichts an den Fakten.
Und mal ehrlich, wer ist bereit die teuren Mitgliedschaften zu kaufen (da gehts ja schnell in den vier und fünfstelligen Bereich) ohne sich einen Erlös zu erhoffen oder gar zu sichern. Niemand ist doch so doof, irgendeiner Firma tausende Euro zu überweisen, nur damit die damit was entwickeln und sich den Gewinn einheimsen.


----------



## kaepernickus (25. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wer ist bereit die teuren Mitgliedschaften zu kaufen (da gehts ja schnell in den vier und fünfstelligen Bereich) ohne sich einen Erlös zu erhoffen oder gar zu sichern. Niemand ist doch so doof, irgendeiner Firma tausende Euro zu überweisen, nur damit die damit was entwickeln und sich den Gewinn einheimsen.


 
Doch diese Leute gibt es. Sieh dich bei Kickstarter um da investieren Leute auch tw. mehrere tausend Euro/Dollar.
Gibt halt auch Leute, bei denen ein paar tausend Euro keine Rolle spielen und die investieren sie in ihr Hobby.

Ein Auto für 100.000 kaufst du ja auch nicht als Geldanlage, sondern weils dir gefällt und du es dir leisten kannst.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Was ist es denn dann?



Immer noch Finanzierung. Ich lege dir die Definitionen der Begriffe Finanzierung und Investition ans Herz, insbesondere diesen Auszug aus der Definition von Finanzierung: "Maßnahmen der Mittelbeschaffung und -rückzahlung". 
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, stellen die Members SMS Geld zur Finanzierung des Project CARS zur Verfügung, was je nach Verkaufszahlen entweder in der Rückzahlung der Einlage oder der Rückzahlung der Einlage + Aufwandsentschädigung kulminiert. 
Investition kommt bestenfalls ins Spiel, wenn man betrachtet, was SMS mit dem Geld macht, und selbst dann wird's schwierig, weil die "umfangreichen und langfristigen Kapitalbindungen" nicht offengelegt und damit nicht nachvollziehbar werden. Genauso gut ist es möglich, dass vom Funding das Tagesgeschäft (z.B. Erwerb von Lizenzen) bezahlt wird.

Quelle: 
Gabler Wirtschaftslexikon
zitierfähige URL (/Archiv/71583/investition-sachgebietstext-v6.html) für Investition (Version: 6)
zitierfähige URL (/Archiv/476/finanzierung-v8.html) für Finanzierung (Version: 8)


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2013)

@Timmynatr:

Du hast recht, ich habs falsch definiert. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es massig lange Gesichter geben würde, wenn die Kohle bzw der in Aussicht gestellte Gewinn futsch ist. Und wer tatsächlich glaubt, jemand überweisst einer Firma mal eben aus reiner Großzügigkeit mehrere 1000 Euro (oder welchen Betrag auch immer) ist ja mal total blauäugig. Sollten sich doch welche finden, gibts gern per pm meine aktuelle Kontonummer. Ich kann auch immer mal nen Taler extra gebrauchen um das ein oder andere kostspielige Hobby damit zu finanzieren.

@Kapern.:

merkwürdiger Vergleich. Das Auto gehört mir, wenn ich es kaufe. Bei cars gehört das Produkt nicht dir, du darfst es nur eingeschränkt nutzen solange es SMS erlaubt und bekommst evtl. irgendwann mal ne funktionierende Vollersion oder einen Preisnachlass auf diese. Das wäre so, als würdest du beim Autohändler das Auto bezahlen und dürftest dann ab und zu mal mit fahren, aber immer nur nen bisschen und der Kofferraum kann noch nicht genutzt werden. Aber dafür vielleicht nächste Woche der linke Gurt, der rechte kommt irgendwann mal... versprochen. Wann???? Keine Ahnung, warts ab es gibt erst andere wichtigere Sachen die angebaut werden müssen...


----------



## ThePapabear (25. Januar 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, als hätte man dazu nicht genug Zeit gehabt...


 
Nicht, wenn man neu im als "PC-Zocker" ist und grad vor einer guten Woche überhaupt erst mal was von dem Projekt mit bekommen hat. Aber da bin ich ja wohl eher ein Einzelfall und habe schlicht Pech. Ich bin nicht glücklich darüber, aber das ändert auch nichts an den Tatsachen. 

Bei einer Regelung "jetzt kaufen - Beta spielen und später Vollversion erhalten" wäre ich sogar dabei.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2013)

Kostet das Spiel im Monat Geld? Ich steige durch den Startpost nicht durch und was es mit den Abo´s auf sich hat. Vor weg, ich habe noch NIE so ein Spiel in der Simulationsklasse gespielt. 

Wollte mich gerne jetzt mal vorher informieren, denn ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel nicht sogar kaufen werde.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2013)

Das Spiel wird(Stand heute) keine monatlichen Beiträge kosten. Stattdessen wird ein mal gekauft und später gibt es Content-Updates für Geld.

Aktuell gibt es leider überhaupt keine Möglichkeit an das Spiel zu kommen, da das Investitionsvolumen für die Entwicklung erreicht wurde und es noch keinen "normalen" Vorverkauf gibt.


----------



## kaepernickus (26. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> @Kapern.:
> 
> merkwürdiger Vergleich. Das Auto gehört mir, wenn ich es kaufe. Bei cars gehört das Produkt nicht dir, du darfst es nur eingeschränkt nutzen solange es SMS erlaubt und bekommst evtl. irgendwann mal ne funktionierende Vollersion oder einen Preisnachlass auf diese. Das wäre so, als würdest du beim Autohändler das Auto bezahlen und dürftest dann ab und zu mal mit fahren, aber immer nur nen bisschen und der Kofferraum kann noch nicht genutzt werden. Aber dafür vielleicht nächste Woche der linke Gurt, der rechte kommt irgendwann mal... versprochen. Wann???? Keine Ahnung, warts ab es gibt erst andere wichtigere Sachen die angebaut werden müssen...



Der Vergleich ist nicht merkwürdig.... du interpretierst nur wieder viel zu viel und vor allem Falsches hinein. 
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Leute bereit sind für ihr Hobby (viel) Geld auszugeben. Der eine fährt halt gerne teure Autos, der andere investiert sein Geld in Videospiele ein Dritter geht ins Casino.
Ist nichts verwerfliches daran. Ich persönlich würde in ein Videospiel-Crowdfunding auch nie mehr als vll 100€ (wenn es ein Projekt ist, welches unbedingt realisiert sehen möchte) investieren oder 1 Million Euro in einen Bugatti stecken. Aber wenn jemand den Schotter hat soll er doch wie er will.


... und wenn du schon so weitgehend interpretieren willst... deine Ausführung ist es, welche falsch ist.
Ich bekomme ein fertiges Spiel dafür, falls nicht bricht SMS den Vertrag und muss mir mein Geld zurückerstatten. Also nichts mit ich gebe Geld und vielleicht bekomme ich etwas dafür.
Wenn du dein Auto bezahlst und der Händler liefert nicht muss er dir dein Geld auch zurückgeben.
Wo ist also die Logik in deiner Ausführung meiner Aussage? 

SMS hat mir Zugang zu Entwicklungsbuilds und ein fertiges Spiel zugesichert, wenn sie das nicht einhalten ist der Vertrag (wie in unserer Wirtschaft üblich) hinfällig und das ist beim Autokauf genauso der Fall wie wenn ich PCars (halt vorab) kaufe.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, bezahle ich den Wert des Autos und nehme es mit. Ich zahle nicht für nen Auto, welches 5.000€ kostet 10.000€ und erst recht zahle ich nichts, wenn sich das Auto noch in der Entwicklung befindet. Ich bezahle ein fertiges Produkt, welches ich uneingeschränkt nutzen kann. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen zum nächsten Hersteller zu rennen und dem mein Geld zu schenken, weil er ja so tolle Autos baut und ich von der Marke so überzeugt bin (es sei denn, ich verspreche mir einen Vorteil dadurch, wie z.B. eine Rendite/Gewinn). Wenn ich für meine Hobbys Geld ausgebe, bekomme ich immer einen Gegenwert, der fehlt hier ab einer gewissen Summe einfach bzw. passt in der Relation nicht mehr zu den Kosten. Ich rede hier nicht von den popligen 10, 25 oder 50€ (selbst die wären mir schon zuviel aber da bekommt man wenigstens noch halbwegs Gegenwert), es geht um die größeren Summen (Leute die da wohl auch schon 6-stellige Beträge gezahlt haben). Das mache man nicht aus Jux und Dallerei. Da steckt mehr dahinter.
Das du irgendwann mal deine Spiel bekommst, bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Der Zeitpunkt ist zwar ungewiss aber er wird kommen. Was ich aber anzweifle ist die Gewinnbeteiligung (wegen mir auch Aufwandsentschädigung, egal welchen Namen man dem Kind gibt es kommt aufs selbe raus). Und sollte die tatsächlich nicht wie versprochen ausfallen gibt es lange Gesichter bei einigen.


----------



## acti0n (27. Januar 2013)

Und? Es gibt eben verrückte Fans die zu viel Kohle haben und sie für sowas raushauen. Guck dir auch mal Kickstarter an, dort ist es doch genau so.

Und Leute die viel Investiert (ja, Investiert) haben, haben auch gesonderte Verträge, die normale Mitglieder nicht haben. Also ja, es geht dort auch um Kohle.

Und jeder der nicht einen gesonderten Vertrag hat, und sagen wir mal 3000 Euro einbezahlt hat hofft natürlich auf einen Gewinn. Aber jedem ist das Riskiko, dass dabei nix rumkommt sehr wohl bewusst. Sind wohl kleine Zocker hehe


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2013)

Alleine, dass man ab ner bestimmten Summe im Spiel auch Werbefläche bekommt, dürfte für Firmen ein guter Grund sein, sich einzukaufen.


----------



## 3Vortex3 (28. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hast, bis zum Release, was vermutlich so Mitte/Ende 2014 sein wird.


 Auf einer Facebook Fan-Seite wurde geposted, dass der "offizielle" Release vorerst im November (Thanksgiving) diesen Jahres ist! Mal sehen ob der Termin eingehalten wird...


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2013)

3Vortex3 schrieb:


> Auf einer Facebook Fan-Seite wurde geposted, dass der "offizielle" Release vorerst im November (Thanksgiving) diesen Jahres ist! Mal sehen ob der Termin eingehalten wird...


 
Da sich das Spiel noch nicht (und in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht) in der Beta-Phase befindet, schätze ich mal, du wirst warten müssen.

EDIT: 

Muhaaa, so kann man sich täuschen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-rennspielen/257819-project-cars-rennspiel-erscheint-ende-november-release-auch-fuer-ps4-und-xbox-720-a.html#post4941700

Warten wirs ab.

Meine Meinung, wenns wirklich November kommt, kommts zu früh!


----------



## 3Vortex3 (28. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Muhaaa, so kann man sich täuschen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-rennspielen/257819-project-cars-rennspiel-erscheint-ende-november-release-auch-fuer-ps4-und-xbox-720-a.html#post4941700
> 
> Warten wirs ab.
> 
> Meine Meinung, wenns wirklich November kommt, kommts zu früh!



Mir iss das auch zu früh. Lieber später und dafür besser, als noch kurz vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft 'reingepresst' und dann unvollständig oder voller Bugs.
Autos können sie aber später auch noch nachliefern...
Naja, ich denke sowieso nicht, dass der Termin eingehalten wird!


----------



## kalkone (30. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es leider überhaupt keine Möglichkeit an das Spiel zu kommen, da das Investitionsvolumen für die Entwicklung erreicht wurde und es noch keinen "normalen" Vorverkauf gibt.


 
das wird dann wohl auch der grund sein, dass ich mich nicht registrieren kann...


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2013)

Hab nu einiges verpasst und das ganze nicht mehr aktiv mitverfolgt aber: Kann man das Game noch kaufen ?


----------



## TSchaK (30. Januar 2013)

Siehe über dir


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> das wird dann wohl auch der grund sein, dass ich mich nicht registrieren kann...


 
Ja, das ist der Grund! 




Robonator schrieb:


> Hab nu einiges verpasst und das ganze nicht mehr aktiv mitverfolgt aber: Kann man das Game noch kaufen ?



Zur Zeit nicht. Wenn das Spiel wirklich im November 2013 veröffentlich wird, gibts bestimmt auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich nochmal in die Beta einzukaufen. Leider leider...


----------



## Modmaster (1. Februar 2013)

Föhrt sich noch wie ein Boot aber das wird noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ManBVPPYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Februar 2013)

Bin leider schon lange nicht mehr zum Fahren gekommen...


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Hier mein erster Rollout mit dem Ford Focus RS. Machts Spaß, das Auto. Auch wenn der Sound Meilen vom Original weg ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REf19IbSnlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2013)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Föhrt sich noch wie ein Boot aber das wird noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei dem Video wirkt das irgendwie gar nicht so als würdest du da mit über 100 fahren. Ich weiß nicht, wirkt einfach irgendwie so langsam


----------



## Modmaster (1. Februar 2013)

Hat sich auch wirklich komisch angefühlt.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2013)

Das Teil fährt sich auch wie ein Boot.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Erster Rollout (zwei Runden auf Milan GP) mit dem Staro-Motors SRS 6.3. Fährt sich furchtbar, die Schüssel. Am Besten hat mir noch der bewegliche Heckflügel gefallen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2sPlM0Hde8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mOnsta89 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich find das Ding geil. Gut zum driften. Und von Leuten die Gamepad fahren, braucht man sich sowieso nichts über Fahrverhalten sagen lassen...


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

mOnsta89 schrieb:


> Ich find das Ding geil. Gut zum driften. Und von Leuten die Gamepad fahren, braucht man sich sowieso nichts über Fahrverhalten sagen lassen...



...weil sie es besser wissen. Das Ding fährt wie ne besoffene Bleiente. Absolut Kacke, um ehrlich zu sein. Aber vermutlich bist du einfach nicht schnell genug um qualifizierte Aussagen zum Fahrverhalten treffen zu können oder hast einfach noch keinen Führerschein. Das würde dann auch erklären, warum du "das Ding geil" findest. Du hast schlicht keinerlei Ahnung vom Autofahren.


----------



## 10203040 (2. Februar 2013)

mOnsta89 schrieb:


> Ich find das Ding geil. Gut zum driften. Und von Leuten die Gamepad fahren, braucht man sich sowieso nichts über Fahrverhalten sagen lassen...


 
Aber von Leuten die mit Pfeiltasten fahren oder was du Held....


----------



## mOnsta89 (2. Februar 2013)

Hahaha. Ihr seid ja richtige Witzbolde. Ich fahre seit knapp 7 Jahren Auto. Und ich würde sogar behaupten das ich ein ziemlich guter Fahrer bin. Am Pc zock ich ausschließlich mit Lenkrad. Also braucht ihr Taucher mir hier nix erzählen. Klar fährt sich das Ding noch etwas Schwerfällig. Aber so ******* wie ihr es beschreibt find ich den jetzt nicht. Kommt mal wieder runter hier. Ich würde euch vermutlich locker abziehen. Aber pssst!


----------



## nasenmann (2. Februar 2013)

Hab ein Logitech Driving Force GT Lenkrad und mit dem neuen Build zieht es auf der geraden manchmal bisl in eine Richtung, dann halte ich dagegen, plötzlich ist der Widerstand weg und ich eck in die andere Richtung weiter.... schon mehrmals neu konfiguriert und mit den Einstellungen herum probiert...
Die Zeit Strafe kommt mit dem neuen Build auch wo vorher noch nix war.....
Das Fahrverhalten der neuen Karren treibt einen in die Alkoholsucht.....
Grundsätzlich mag ich das Spiel sehr aber die Baustellen werden immer mehr anstatt das was fertig gemacht wird ....
Platzhalter da, Platzhalter dort, Fahrphysik einmal schlecht, einmal so lala....


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Februar 2013)

Mein erstes Video von mir gefahren mit Logitech G27 
pCars: Asano LM11 TDX @ Rouen. Build 397. - YouTube


----------



## Modmaster (3. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhGq_g5FvI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (3. Februar 2013)

Schönes Video. 

Mal gucken, wann die ersten Sprüche à la "ey, voll der Spiegel auf dem Boden, wie unrealistisch, da kannse gleich NFS zocken" kommen...


----------



## 10203040 (3. Februar 2013)

mOnsta89 schrieb:


> Hahaha. Ihr seid ja richtige Witzbolde. Ich fahre seit knapp 7 Jahren Auto. Und ich würde sogar behaupten das ich ein ziemlich guter Fahrer bin. Am Pc zock ich ausschließlich mit Lenkrad. Also braucht ihr Taucher mir hier nix erzählen. Klar fährt sich das Ding noch etwas Schwerfällig. Aber so ******* wie ihr es beschreibt find ich den jetzt nicht. Kommt mal wieder runter hier. Ich würde euch vermutlich locker abziehen. Aber pssst!


 
Du bist der einzige Witzbold hier.


----------



## mOnsta89 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab hier nich rumgejammert


----------



## CS1x (3. Februar 2013)

interessantes Thema bei euch hier, pCars zieht alles an wa? .-)


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2013)

Februar. Abendstimmung im Eifelwald. Die Enginge von CARS ist echt gut. Im Winter reduziert sie auch etwas das Blattwerk, so dass die Bäume kahl aussehen. Richtig bezaubernd, mit dem warmen Abendlicht. Die GTX 470 kommt mit max. Einstellungen jedoch arg an ihre Grenzen. Deswegen hatte ich zwei Fastabflüge, weils zeitweilig echt heftig geruckelt hat. Auto ist der Caterham Seven Classic. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA2pNyueYh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2013)

Der Mégane RS Cup ist im Spiel. Pirault Mega RS Cup 265. Viele Optionen beim Setup gibts noch nicht. Ich bin ma ne erste Rolloutrunde auf dem Badenring gefahren. Die Grafik wurde nochmals verbessert. Echt cool gemacht, wie sich das Dashboard in der Windschutzscheibe spiegelt. Ist mir so bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Eifelwald wurde mit dem neunen Build auch aufgewertet. Die Zuschauerpunkte am Brünchen und Pflanzgarten sind nun belebt und nachts sind viel mehr Lichter zu sehen. Richtig geil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esNtxeanUQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gangville (8. Februar 2013)

hi,

ich hab mal eine kurze frage.
fängt die jahreslaufzeit direkt an, oder erst, wenn das spiel keine beta mehr ist?


----------



## mOnsta89 (8. Februar 2013)

Was genau meinst du?


----------



## gangville (8. Februar 2013)

sry bin im falschem thread gelandet.
ich meinte rfactor2


----------



## mOnsta89 (8. Februar 2013)

haha okey


----------



## Modmaster (9. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0jXrbHiIhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Danger23 (13. Februar 2013)

So nach langem wieder ein paar Runden gedreht. Also der Staro Motors ist echt noch sehr eigenwillig zu fahren. Der Focus RS fährt sich aber schon sehr gut. Der macht viel Spaß.


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2013)

Ein paar Screenshots mit dem neu installierten SweetFx:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim_i5 (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, dass der neue Pirault Mega echt Laune macht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBeg09zjx_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jh-IQzZyGlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## Danger23 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja der Pirault Mega ist sehr angenehm zu fahren. Lässt sich auch sehr präzise steuern.


----------



## RedBrain (14. Februar 2013)

Tolle Neuigkeiten! 
  (Sie müssen eingeloggt sein, um diese Seite anzuzeigen!)

WMD Forum
(Ein kleiner Hinweis von Programmierer)

WMD Forum
(Screenshot-Beweis)

WMD Forum
(Ab Build 405 kann dieses Feature genutzt werden.)

Finde ich Top!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2013)

Bevor die Titan raus kommt macht das auf nem Triplemonitor System wohl eh keinen Sinn. Trotzdem eine nette Spielerei.


----------



## norse (14. Februar 2013)

tja.... wäre toll wenn es auch nciht mitglieder lesen dürften, könnt doch einfach mal zitieren, weil sonst macht das keinen sinn hier....


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2013)

Es wird Ingame Downsampling(~= SSAA, nur weniger ausgefeilt) Support geben.


----------



## KaterTom (14. Februar 2013)

norse schrieb:


> tja.... wäre toll wenn es auch nciht mitglieder lesen dürften, könnt doch einfach mal zitieren, weil sonst macht das keinen sinn hier....


 
Richtig, wir sollten auch die Leute mit einbeziehen die noch keinen Zugang zu cars haben, um die Spannung hoch zu halten.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2013)

norse schrieb:


> tja.... wäre toll wenn es auch nciht mitglieder lesen dürften, könnt doch einfach mal zitieren, weil sonst macht das keinen sinn hier....


 
Bald isses ja wohl soweit und alle können zocken.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Februar 2013)

Bald ist relativ.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2013)

November, oder? Is doch nicht mehr so lange hin. Freu mich schon. Endlich keine elitäre Pre-Alpha-Phase mehr...


----------



## Modmaster (18. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USAhoHJAzWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjeOqfzoJf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (19. Februar 2013)

Sorry, ich mag nicht extra 133 Seiten lesen, tut mir leid wenn es schon genannt wurde. Wie sieht es mit Mods aus? Und wird es eine Art "Karriere" geben?

Ps: Wenn jemand seinen Zugang loswerden möchte,......


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Februar 2013)

3 fragen 
ist das game hardwarehungrig? 
Wann ist eigentlich release?
Wieviel punkte würdet ihr geben von 1-10


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (19. Februar 2013)

1 Ja,
2 Wahrscheinlich November/Ende 2013
3 Keine Ahnung, ich darf nicht spielen :'(


----------



## Modmaster (19. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pyuso3JyarU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist, würde dem derzeitigen Content 7 Punkte geben.


----------



## TSchaK (19. Februar 2013)

Auf meinem Rechner läuft es nicht auf höchsten einstellungen, aber es sieht trotzdem gut aus.
Auf jeden halbwegs aktuellen Sys dürfte es laufen.

Bei den Punkten würde ich momentan auch 7geben , weil es an einigen Ecken noch klemmt. Aber das wird hoffentlich noch.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Februar 2013)

Kann man denn schon richtig rennen fahren bzw. Eine Karriere anfangen?
Wo bekomme das vorläufige game her und wie bezahlt man , ist es nach bezahlen sofort spielbar?


----------



## TSchaK (19. Februar 2013)

Eine Karriere gibt es noch nicht aber alleine oder Online kann man Rennen fahren...

Dazu kommst du zu spät. Die Anmeldung ist schon lange vorbei. 
Wenn du es im November kaufst kannst du gleich spielen.


----------



## rolli (19. Februar 2013)

Die sollten das bei WMD echt mal ganz groß auf die Startseite schreiben, dass die Kohle schon beisammen ist...

Am meisten stören mich momentan die seltsamen Mikroruckler, hab aber aktuell über zwei Wochen nicht mehr gespielt.
Vielleicht ist es schon behoben?

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2013)

Seltsame Ruckler kenn ich eigentlich nur bei zu schwachen Prozessoren. Da kommt dann die Physiksimulation nicht nach.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Ruckler auch.
Kommen sehr unregelmäßig.


----------



## Modmaster (20. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9r9eIA1opM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (21. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Seltsame Ruckler kenn ich eigentlich nur bei zu schwachen Prozessoren. Da kommt dann die Physiksimulation nicht nach.


 
Gut, dass da mein Xeon E3-1230 (Sandy) nicht drunter fällt.
Die Ruckler haben definitiv andere Ursachen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Februar 2013)

mOnsta89 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit knapp 7 Jahren Auto...ich würde sogar behaupten das ich ein ziemlich guter Fahrer bin. Also braucht ihr Taucher mir hier nix erzählen. Ich würde euch vermutlich locker abziehen. Aber pssst!


 
Angeber!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. Februar 2013)

Sind schon Karts in der Beta enthalten? wenn ja, könnte dann jemand eine Video davon machen?


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2013)

Ja
2 unterschiedliche
Video kann ich aber erst Sonntag machen


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Karts gut umgesetzt werden. Ist leider recht schwer, da sich die Teile ja komplett anders fahren.


----------



## rolli (22. Februar 2013)

Aber nicht vergessen: Ist noch preAlpha... 
Also nix mit Beta.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (22. Februar 2013)

Sorry, hab mich vertan


----------



## Own3r (22. Februar 2013)

Bald wird der RUF ins Spiel kommen. Vermutlich wird nächste Woche das erste Build mit dem RUF erscheinen.

WMD Forum


----------



## 10203040 (22. Februar 2013)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bald wird der RUF ins Spiel kommen. Vermutlich wird nächste Woche das erste Build mit dem RUF erscheinen.
> 
> WMD Forum


 
_xxx, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
The forum access and the Builds downloading is restricted to the Members. You may participate to the Project clicking on the banner above or by using the following link: 

Join Now! 

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._


----------



## Own3r (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn du dich bei WMD nicht angemeldet hast, dann kannst du das natürlich nicht sehen. 

Aber das Bild wird man doch sehen können, oder!?

http://forum.wmdportal.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71036&d=1361494577


----------



## rolli (22. Februar 2013)

Nein, geht leider nicht ohne Anmeldung.

Schickes Bild, ich freu mich!


----------



## 10203040 (23. Februar 2013)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bei WMD nicht angemeldet hast, dann kannst du das natürlich nicht sehen.
> 
> Aber das Bild wird man doch sehen können, oder!?
> 
> WMD Forum


 


rolli schrieb:


> Nein, geht leider nicht ohne Anmeldung.
> 
> Schickes Bild, ich freu mich!


 
Das xxx steht für meinen Namen den ich rausgenommen habe, ich bin dort registriert. Überhaupt gelesen was dort steht?(Das ich mir das Build holen soll(Die Mietgliedschaft wohl)) Nein.

Ich habe mir keine Mitgliedschaft gekauft damals und jetzt geht es ja nicht mehr was bedeutet ich kann dort nichts lesen.


----------



## rolli (23. Februar 2013)

Achso. Das ist so gewollt.
Ich hatte auch erst Zugriff auf das Forum, nachdem ich ein Toolpack erworben hatte.


----------



## MatMade142 (23. Februar 2013)

Für die, die zu spät aufgestanden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (23. Februar 2013)

Will auch endlich :/.


----------



## norse (23. Februar 2013)

hammer, die grafik!


----------



## coolbigandy (23. Februar 2013)

da könnte man meinen es ist ein Renderbild


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

MatMade142 schrieb:


> Für die, die zu spät aufgestanden sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die Felgen von RUF sind einfach Hammer. Schlicht, schick, toll!




coolbigandy schrieb:


> da könnte man meinen es ist ein Renderbild



Könnte man! Ist aber Ingamegrafik!


----------



## BartholomO (23. Februar 2013)

Wo kann man sich da denn noch als Junior oder so einbringen? Möchte dass Game unbedingt mal zocken.


----------



## 10203040 (23. Februar 2013)

Nirgends.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Februar 2013)

Mußte auf ne open Beta warten.


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2013)

Eventuell kann man sich später noch mal bei WMD einkaufen. Das ist aber noch nicht sicher, daher bleibt Usern ohne Toolpack bisher nichts anderes übrig, als auf den offiziellen Release zu warten.


----------



## TSchaK (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es nur noch Innenperspektiven?
Ich fahre eigentlich am liebsten auf dem Dach, aber das gibt es nicht mehr?!


----------



## rolli (24. Februar 2013)

Da scheint es momentan ein paar Probleme zu geben.
Sobald die gelöst, kommen die Perspektiven sicher wieder zurück.

Hab die Release-Notes nur überflogen, daher weiß ich nix genaueres.


----------



## nasenmann (24. Februar 2013)

Nein, sind sogar neue dazugekommen.
Bleib länger auf dem Knopf zum Ansichten umstellen drauf.
Cockpit - neue Aussenansichten - Motorhaube
mit einem kurzem druck kannst dann von der Motorhaube zum Dach umstellen.


----------



## TSchaK (24. Februar 2013)

Danke 
finde ich jetzt aber sehr umständlich...


----------



## nasenmann (24. Februar 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Danke
> finde ich jetzt aber sehr umständlich...



ja, ich auch..... vorher hab ich oft schnell hin und her geschalten..... das geht jetzt (bei mir) nicht mehr ohne irgendwo gegen zu brettern.....


----------



## TSchaK (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, da man zwischendurch in diese schräge Perspektive wechselt...


----------



## KaterTom (25. Februar 2013)

Im Controller-edit Menü der Funktion "Change View Set" eine Taste zuweisen. Dann hat man eine Taste für das Set und eine für den Kamerawechsel innerhalb des ausgewählten Sets.


----------



## Soldyah (25. Februar 2013)

Moin, wollt mal wieder nach längerer Zeit ne Runde fahren,
Patch Error: 
Old File not found. However, a file of the same name was found. No update done since file contents do not match.

Installed game version: 272 (latest 423). Launcher version 6.

An error occurred. the patch process has failed.
The game patch 'C:\users\....\..\.\pCARS_0296_0272_patch_10_pre-alpha_PC-EXT_Inc.exe' returned an error code. Most likely the game patch displayed its own error message.


Kann mich jmd retten?
Habs schon einmal komplett Deinstalliert und mit der neuen exe über WMD versucht zu installieren


----------



## TSchaK (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du das schon komplett deinstalliert hast ist das schon merkwürdig...
hast du auch die Patch Dateien gelöscht?

Sind unter "C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\CARS\Patches

Lösche ich sowieso immer wieder weil das mal schnell ein paar GB werden...


----------



## Soldyah (25. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich, 
Versuchs grad nochmal komplett

edit:

Läuft wieder 
Mim Revo Uninstaller nochmal alles platt gemacht

Dann kanns wieder los gehen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Februar 2013)

Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd wie steht es mit dem projekt, wann ist release und gibt es nee demo?


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Februar 2013)

Gut, ende 2013 / anfang 2014, nein.


----------



## Timmynator (26. Februar 2013)

Ruf RGT-8 und BMW M3 GT4 im heutigen Manager-Build, ab Freitag dann auch für normale Team Member.


----------



## TSchaK (26. Februar 2013)

Super

konntest du denn heute schon Spielen?


----------



## TSchaK (1. März 2013)

Also der RUF macht echt Laune


----------



## Own3r (1. März 2013)

Die Autos rutschen im aktuellen Build im stehen einfach auf der Strecke hin und her. 
Ziemlich viele Bugs in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## TSchaK (1. März 2013)

Bin bis jetzt nur den RUF gefahren.
Mit dem ist man eigentlich nur am Driften, eine gute Runde Glückssache.


----------



## Timmynator (1. März 2013)

Stimmt nicht, zumindest nicht auf glatten Rennstrecken. Der RGT-8 hat momentan seine Problemchen mit unebener Strecke, aber auf glatter Piste (z.B. Belgian Forest, Moravia) lässt der sich gut um die Kurven zirkeln, wenn man weiß, was man macht. 
Erstmal ist die Kiste viel schneller, als man glaubt, daher überschätzt man sich schnell in der angepeilten Kurvengeschwindigkeit. Dazu kommen ein paar Porsche-eigene Marotten, z.B. das Ausbrechen des Hecks bei falschem Bremsen (da sich dank des Motors ein großer Teil der Masse hinter dem Fahrer/über der Hinterachse befindet). Wenn man sich ein wenig auf das Auto eingestellt hat, lässt der sich ziemlich flott um die Kurse ziehen. Und besser driften als der olle SLS lässt er sich übrigens auch


----------



## Modmaster (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVvuVSKvVkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und hier der RUF ! Absolut geiler Sound !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZK-Iz44Ymg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. März 2013)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Und hier der RUF ! Absolut geiler Sound !


 Yep, der Sound kommt prima, gefällt mir bislang am besten. Über die Grafik wurden schon genug Lobeshymnen abgehalten. Über's Weitere lege man besser den Mantel des _pre-Alpha_-Schweigens...


----------



## Modmaster (4. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eXafKVbARQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCEFfMXS2fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CS1x (6. März 2013)

hm selbst bei GTR2 früher hat sich der wagen im Regen Gewehrt, der hier lässt alles über sich ergehen. Oder der Fahrer ist sehr gut gefahren 
aber so zu fahren. dass man nicht mal mit dem Wagen kämpfen muss, ist auch irgendwie nur halbe Sache, finde ich.

Der kluge lässt nach? wenn der kluge immer nach lässt, regiert der dumme irgendwann die Wellt


----------



## steffen0278 (7. März 2013)

Ja, GTR2 ist immer noch ne Referenz. Spiele ich noch immer gern.


----------



## tonyx86 (8. März 2013)

Und wie fühlt sich CARS verglichen zu GTR2 an? Ich dreh auch noch gern ne RUnde damit auf der PBB. Suche aber bald einen grafisch ansprechenderen Ersatz. Mit rFactor bin ich nie richtig warm geworden


----------



## KaterTom (8. März 2013)

Heute gibts neuen Physik Stoff: Die optionalen Reifen (A, B, C) die es schon für den Formel B gibt kann man dann auch mit dem BMW Z4 GT3 und dem BMW M3 GT fahren. Diese neuen Reifen haben mir schon beim Formel B riesen Spass gemacht. Man kann nun genau fühlen was der Wagen macht. Man bekommt eine gute Rückmeldung darüber, wie weit man noch pushen kann und wann der Wagen den Grip verliert. Das gibt einem die Möglichkeit zu reagieren und den Wagen abzufangen.
Um die Reifen kurz zu beschreiben: Reifen A verhält sich wie der weiche Reifen, gutmütig und in der Reaktion etwas weniger direkt als der B-Reifen.
Reifen B wie der harte Reifen. Der Bereich bis zum Limit deutlich kleiner, in der Reaktion direkter als der A-Reifen aber immer noch gut beherrschbar. Erfordert allerdings mehr Aufmerksamkeit und einen sensibleren Umgang mit Gas und Bremse.
Das Feedback von Berater Nicolas Hamilton zu den optionalen Reifen war übrigens sehr positiv.
Reifen C: Mhm, wie soll ich sagen; fühlt sich irgendwie "nicht richtig" an. Kaum Rückmeldung, unverhofftes ausbrechen und schlecht beherrschbar. Wird auch von den meisten Usern im WMD Forum als der schlechteste Reifen beschrieben.
Das bezieht sich jetzt alles auf den Formel B. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die BMWs mit den Reifen verhalten. Viel Spass beim testen!


----------



## Timmynator (8. März 2013)

@ KaterTom: Kommando zurück. Die neuen Reifentypen für Z4/M3 sind im heutigen TM+ Build nicht enthalten, da vorher ein in der Woche aufgetretenes Problem mit im Stillstand "wandernden" Autos behoben werden muss.


----------



## KaterTom (8. März 2013)

Och nöö. Sowas passiert mir nicht nochmal. In Zukunft poste ich erst wenn das neue Build draussen ist.

Edit: Scheint aber doch drin zu sein (Bild). Mal schauen,bin grad am patchen.


----------



## Timmynator (8. März 2013)

Jetzt muss ich zurückrudern. Es gibt doch grünes Licht für A/B/C Compound Testing, anscheinend hat Casey doch noch einen Fix zum "Ameisensyndrom" eingebaut. 

Viel Spaß beim Testen


----------



## PornoStyle (8. März 2013)

Hey jungs ich hab die clips gesehen und ich sabber schon 

wo kann ich da mitspielen hab etwas gesucht aber nichts gefunden hilfe mir ist grad langweilig da ich krankgeschrieben bin und n G27 hab ich auch


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2013)

Diese Frage haben wir jetzt schon oft genug besprochen! Wenn mann sich den Thread mal ein bisschen durchließt, dann sollte das auch auffallen.

Es ist (im Moment) *nicht möglich* sich bei WMD/CARS zu registrieren und es damit das Spiel *zu spielen*. Dafür müsste man bis zum offiziellen Release warten.

Vielleicht wäre es angebracht, wenn der TE mal im Startpost mit großer roter Schrift diese Tatsache vermerkt, um die häufigen Fragen zu verhindern...


----------



## rolli (8. März 2013)

Am besten dem Kollegen FM100 ne PN schicken, dann sollte das schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## 3Vortex3 (9. März 2013)

Wisst ihr eigentlich, ob man die Autos im fertigen Spiel noch tunen/ändern kann? z.B. Spoiler verändern usw.


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2013)

Nein. Bestenfalls kann man die Reifenmischung und das Setup verändern, sonstiges Tuninggerümpel wird es nicht geben.


----------



## Andregee (10. März 2013)

den winkel vom spoiler wird man zur anpressdruckoptimierung schon verstellen können. aber eine hobbybastelbude für bierthekenmonteure wirds nicht nein.


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2013)

Ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage wie das mit der Optimierung ist.

Im Moment läuft das Spiel nicht so berauschend auf meiner HD5850.
Wie viel besser (wird wahrscheinlich schwer in Zahlen zu sagen) wird das Spiel beim Release laufen?

Oder Optimieren die zwischendurch schon und da wird nichts mehr groß sich bessern? 
Keine Ahnung davon


----------



## KaterTom (12. März 2013)

Da wird schon zwischendurch optimiert, kann man z.B. am gesunkenen VRAM Verbrauch durch LOD Anpassungen erkennen. Andererseits werden besonders bei den Strecken laufend neue Details hinzugefügt, was wieder mehr Performance braucht. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist es schwierig abzuschätzen, wie das Spiel zum Release performen wird.
Aber aufgrund des Detailreichtums der Autos und der Strecken wenn diese fertig sind wage ich mal die Prognose dass die Graka mindestens 1,5 GB VRAM haben sollte wenn man das Spiel in maximaler Qualität und flüssigen FPS geniessen will.


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2013)

Das mit dem Vram ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Zwischendurch konnte ich keine Builds spielen weil der Ram Voll war und ich Diashow hatte...

Für maximale Qualität ist die Graka sowieso zu schwach.
Werde ich mich wohl doch Bald von ihr trennen müssen...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. März 2013)

Sogar meine Combi geht bei gewissen Settings in die Knie (25fps) dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie es mit einer 5850 läuft  Da pCars auch noch Intel Cpu`s bevorzugt ist es verständlich das es bei dir nicht wie gewünscht läuft Was den Vram angeht der ist bei mir auch bis zum Anschlag ausgelastet!


----------



## TSchaK (13. März 2013)

meine min. Frames sind auch bei 25 und avg. bei ca.50.

Die Qualität ist eben runter geregelt und meine Graka läuft auf 923/1250

Ich werde mir aber vor ende diesen Jahres keine neue Leisten können, also muss ich solange noch so aushalten...


----------



## HanexD (13. März 2013)

Hey wie denkt ihr wird die Grafik auf den Konsolen so werden. Weil die screenshots vom PC sind schon echt krass


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (13. März 2013)

Schlecht.


----------



## 3Vortex3 (13. März 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Schlecht.



Ich denke auf den Next-Gen Konsolen wird die Grafik ähnlich zum PC sein. Die aktuellen Konsolen kann man ja sowieso vergessen!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (13. März 2013)

Ja, mein Beitrag bezog sich auch auf die Current-Gen


----------



## 1awd1 (14. März 2013)

3Vortex3 schrieb:


> Ich denke auf den Next-Gen Konsolen wird die Grafik ähnlich zum PC sein. Die aktuellen Konsolen kann man ja sowieso vergessen!



Im Vergleich zum PC wird die Konsolengrafik schlechter sein. Es ist ja mittlerweile recht genau bekannt, was die neuen Konsolen können und mein PC kann jetzt schon mehr als das, was da demnächst in den Konsolen verbaut wird. Nur bei Titeln, die auf Konsole optimiert werden und den PC aussen vor lassen, wirds ne ähnlich gute Grafik geben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. März 2013)

Warum ist, im Zusammenhang mit P-Cars, mal wieder vordergründig '_nur_' von der Grafik die Rede?


----------



## Timmynator (14. März 2013)

Weil _das_ die letzte gestellte Frage vor deinem Einwurf war.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. März 2013)

Ach was.
Dieses _oh-wie-geil-ist-die-Grafik-Geseier_ zieht sich wie ein nicht endend wollender Speichelfaden durch den Thread. Als wenn's bei 'ner Sim ausschließlich auf 'ne _oh-wie-hammergeile-Grafik_ ankäme. Nicht das P-Cars ein spielbarer Grafik-Benchmark wird... 
Und jetzt bitte keine eindeutig zweideutigen Kommentare zum ersten Satz dieses Posts, danke.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (14. März 2013)

Sehe ich genauso, habe mit rFactor 2 mehr Spaß, trotz schlechter Grafik. Wieso? Weil die Physik einen einfach umhaut!


----------



## tonyx86 (15. März 2013)

> Ach was.
> Dieses _oh-wie-geil-ist-die-Grafik-Geseier_ zieht sich wie ein nicht enden*(d)* wollender Speichelfaden durch den Thread. Als wenn's bei 'ner Sim ausschließlich auf 'ne _oh-wie-hammergeile-Grafik_ ankäme. Nicht das P-Cars ein spielbarer Grafik-Benchmark wird...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deine ständig wiederkehrenden Kommentare ziehen sich ähnlich wie ebendieser Speichelfaden durch den Thread! Wenn dich das Thema so anekelt, dann geh doch nur in deinen rFactor2 oder AC-Thread und versau uns nicht die Vorfreude.

ps: Einen Kommentar zu deinem Anfangssatz konnte ich mir dennoch nicht ersparen. Liest sich einfach nur doof


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. März 2013)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> Deine ständig wiederkehrenden Kommentare...


Deine bzw. Eure Kommentare glänzen auch nicht gerade durch Abwechslungsreichtum, eben stereotyp.  In Sachen schöne Grafik sind wir ja auf einer Wellenlänge... 



tonyx86 schrieb:


> ps: Einen Kommentar zu deinem Anfangssatz konnte ich mir dennoch nicht ersparen. Liest sich einfach nur doof


Dito.


----------



## TSchaK (17. März 2013)

Hi

seit dem letzten Build sehe ich nichts mehr im Rückspiegel bzw. manchmal etwas am oberen Rand.
Habt ihr auch das Problem.

Tritt nur im MP auf.


----------



## nasenmann (17. März 2013)

Ja, hab ich auch....
Ist ziemlich blöd...


----------



## rolli (17. März 2013)

Und wie funktionierts in der Innenansicht?

Weil da wäre man ja nicht auf den virtuellen Spiegel angewiesen.


----------



## nasenmann (17. März 2013)

Es ist leider beim Innenspiegel und den Seitenspiegeln genau so.....


----------



## rolli (17. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, weil ich meist alleine spiele.

Wird aber bestimmt so bald wie möglich repariert.


----------



## 10203040 (17. März 2013)

Will es auch endlich :/.


----------



## Modmaster (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcvdT-UyEcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (18. März 2013)

bitte etwas härter  das ganze kommt so weich daher, als wenn das auto unglaublich komfortabel gefedert ist und die strecke aalglatt. ihc hoffe die machn das ganze noch deutlich härter und nciht so schwammig. bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Timmynator (19. März 2013)

Das dürfte in Modmaster's Fall aber eher an den Kameraeinstellungen liegen. Das Auto hoppelt nämlich stellenweise doch ein wenig, allerdings wird das nicht direkt an die Spielerkamera weitergegeben. Wenn man die "World Movement" Einstellung weiter hochdreht, wirkt es ungleich hektischer, weil damit genau der "Schütteleffekt" simuliert werden kann.


----------



## norse (19. März 2013)

ok? kannst du bzw jmd vlt mal diesbezüglich ein Video machen? Wäre echt super nett!   das man mal vlt so die Vergleiche sieht zw den verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 
mir würde ja auch mal reichen Vergleich Helm-Kamera und normale Innen ansicht und dann mit dieser angepassten Einstellung;


----------



## Timmynator (19. März 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen Helm-Kamera und normaler Innenansicht kann von reinem Helm-Effekt-Overlay bis signifikant ausfallen. Dafür hat man nochmals 2 Einstellungen, einmal "Helmet Lean" und "Look to Apex". Damit kann man beeinflussen wie stark der virtuelle Fahrer bspw. in Kurven seinen Kopf "schräglegt" bzw. wie stark er beim Anfahren einer Kurve zum Kurvenscheitelpunkt guckt. Das Ganze ausgehend von "stur geradeaus" wie es bei der normalen Cockpitperspektive ausfällt, man guckt bei dieser also genau dahin, wo das Auto hinzeigt. 

Vllt. kriege ich die Tage ein Video dazu auf die Beine, aber versprechen kann ich nichts.  Aber einen Vorgeschmack basierend auf einem alten Build kann man hier von Ben Buja finden, der iirc das Vid mit ziemlich starken Einstellungen der drei oben genannten Optionen gemacht hat. Man sieht aber doch ganz gut, wie stark die Welt "wackeln" kann. (Am besten Fullscreen und in hoher Auflösung angucken)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmpRDnbkPYw


----------



## HanexD (20. März 2013)

Gibts eigentlich schon Informationen zu den Konsolenversionen ?


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2013)

Die sind die ganze Zeit parallel in Arbeit. Im Changelog findet man gelegentlich fixes für die Versionen.


----------



## norse (20. März 2013)

das vid war mal sehr toll, danke!  bin ja gespannt wie das in verbindung mit LMP o.Ä. ausschaut, denn vom feeling her...fand ich iRacing bisher echt krass, aber Project Cars hat gute chancen!


----------



## 1awd1 (21. März 2013)

norse schrieb:


> bin ja gespannt wie das in verbindung mit LMP o.Ä. ausschaut, denn vom feeling her...fand ich iRacing bisher echt krass, aber Project Cars hat gute chancen!



glaube nicht, dass cars jemals an iracing ran kommt. Dafür müsste man ein ähnliches Strafsystem einführen und die Kosten vervielfachen um die ganzen Crashkids schon wegen der mangelnden finaziellen Möglichkeiten fernzuhalten. Solche Rennen wie in iracing hab ich nirgendwo anders bisher gefahren, nichtmal bei Ligarennen mit anschliessender Reco (also mit Strafensystem)  Und auch die Fahrphysik hinkt hinter iracing her (auch wenn die iracing Physik nicht perfekt ist) und wird wohl nie an diese rankommen, wenn sich da nichts gravierendes mehr tut. Genauso beim FFB, da ist iracing das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Um aber auch mal was positives zu sagen, ich meine festgestellt zu haben, dass sich im Bereich der Steuerung etwas verbessert hat in irgendeiner der letzten Builds. Man kann jetzt endlich mal Kurven ohne ständiges korrigieren fahren. Vorher ging das nicht, da musste man ständig einlenken und wieder aufmachen, einlenken und wieder aufmachen usw. um ne lange Kurve zu fahren. Das ist jetzt besser. Was nachwievor fehlt ist die Rückmeldung vom Auto. Es kommt irgendwie nur Gütze am Lenkrad an. Wenn das Auto anfängt über die Vorderräder zu schieben, bekomm ich nen Rütteln am Lenkrad... Wasn Unsinn. Vielleicht ists ja auch ne Einstellungssache? Hab schon viel probiert, aber es wird nicht besser.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. März 2013)

Das ein Auto beim Untersteuern anfängt, stark zu vibrieren ist kein Unsinn.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. März 2013)

Na klar ist das Unsinn. Ich hab noch nie nen Auto gefahren, das vibriert, wenn es untersteuert (weder bei Front-, Heck- oder Allradantrieb). Wo soll das auch herkommen?


----------



## norse (21. März 2013)

Also wenn ich mit meinem allradler untersteueuer rüttelt es  das merkst du im lenkrad! Und das kommt daher das er über die vorderachse schiebt. Gerade wenns im gewnzberich zw grip und keinem ist, ists doch verständlich das das rüttelt ^^


----------



## TSchaK (21. März 2013)

Ich kenne dieses rütteln auch von einem front angetriebenen Auto.
Aber auch andere wo es nicht so ist...

Aber bei mir rüttelt nichts in Spiel


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (21. März 2013)

Fahr mal Kart, wenn du einmal über ne Bodenwelle schiebts rüttelt es nicht, sondern du steigst vorne auf


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Na klar ist das Unsinn. Ich hab noch nie nen Auto gefahren, das vibriert, wenn es untersteuert (weder bei Front-, Heck- oder Allradantrieb). Wo soll das auch herkommen?


 
Komisch das alle Autos die ich ( in echt ) gefahren bin beim Über- und Untersteuern, vibrieren 
Die Reifenflanken fangen beim Rutschen an zu schwingen, ganz einfach. Das kann im Inneren vom Auto auch recht laut werden.
Wenn ich mit dem Auto auf dem Track unterwegs bin, weiß ich dann immer, dass ich im Grenzbereich agiere. 
Dank des Popometers () merkt man das früh und deutlich genug


----------



## Timmynator (21. März 2013)

Es gibt eine erste Fassung des Mustang Boss 302R1 für TM+. Und der Sound sorgt jetzt schon für Gänsehaut.

Bin schon gespannt, wieviele Leute aufgrund der Starrachse wieder wegen vermeintlich falscher Fahrphysik rumschreien 

Ach ja, der Evo X FQ400 ist auch in einer frühen Version drin.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. März 2013)

Ich hab mich glaub ich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Das man es im Auto merkt, wenn man rutscht ist klar. Aber ich hab bei cars sobald das Auto anfängt über die Vorderräder zu schieben ein monotones Vibrieren im Lenkrad. Fühlt sich an, wie der Vibrationsalarm bei meinem Telefon, nur halt stärker.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, wieviele Leute aufgrund der Starrachse wieder wegen vermeintlich falscher Fahrphysik rumschreien


 Die Kritik mit 'falscher' Fahrphysik kam und kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Von Eisenbahnschienen bis Seifenkistenschleuder war schon so ziehmlich alles dabei. Aber es wird, _richtig_?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich glaub ich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Das man es im Auto merkt, wenn man rutscht ist klar. Aber ich hab bei cars sobald das Auto anfängt über die Vorderräder zu schieben ein motones Vibrieren im Lenkrad. Fühlt sich an, wie der Vibrationsalarm bei meinem Telefon, nur halt stärker.


 
Über die VA schieben ist untersteuern -> Gripverlust (rutschen) der VA


----------



## Timmynator (22. März 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Die Kritik mit 'falscher' Fahrphysik kam und kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Von Eisenbahnschienen bis Seifenkistenschleuder war schon so ziehmlich alles dabei. Aber es wird, _richtig_?!


 
Es geht mir um die Leute, die eine unabhängige Hinterradaufhängung erwarten "wegen Motorsport und so" und sich dann über die Eigenheiten einer starren Hinterachse auslassen 

Ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf dich bezogen, weil ich dir zutraue, dich über solche Sachen zu informieren bevor du _'Arcade_' schreist 

@ Rutsch-Vibrator-Diskussion: Es geht 1awd1 um den FFB-Effekt, den sein Lenkrad bei Untersteuern produziert. Nicht darum, dass er Untersteuern nicht versteht  @ 1awd1: Hast du deine FFB-Stärke mal kontrolliert (HUD Main & Sub durchschalten, bis du bei dem FFB Graphen ankommst)? Wenn die zu hoch ist und ins Clipping gerät, kommen schonmal Effekte durch, die mit der Situation nicht viel zu tun haben. 
Davon abgesehen hängt die Rückmeldung durch das Lenkrad immer von der Art der Lenkung ab: Bei hydraulischer Lenkung kommt mehr "Gefühl" von den Reifen an, elektrische (iSv elektromechanisch natürlich) Lenkungen würgen das meist im Sinne des "Fahrkomforts" ab. Man schaue sich dazu mal die Diskussionen zur letzten 911er Generation vs. aktuelle 911er Generation an, die beim Modellwechsel von hydraulisch auf elektrisch umgestellt wurden. 
Je nachdem, wie das in der Simulation der Lenkung berücksichtigt wird, kann und sollte das Feedback durchaus unterschiedlich ausfallen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, wieviele Leute aufgrund der Starrachse wieder wegen vermeintlich falscher Fahrphysik rumschreien


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Die Kritik mit 'falscher' Fahrphysik kam und kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Von Eisenbahnschienen bis Seifenkistenschleuder war schon so ziehmlich alles dabei. Aber es wird, _richtig_?!


 


Timmynator schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die Leute, die eine unabhängige Hinterradaufhängung erwarten "wegen Motorsport und so" und sich dann über die Eigenheiten einer starren Hinterachse auslassen
> Ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf dich bezogen, weil ich dir zutraue, dich über solche Sachen zu informieren bevor du _'Arcade_' schreist


 Ach so.
Aus der _Ausnahme _kann gerne _die Regel_ werden.  Und das mit dem 'Arcade' bitte nicht überbewerten. Hab' aus Jux & Dollerei _*DiRT Showdown*_ 'rausgekramt, *das *ist Arcade @ it's Best.  Bei P-Cars stört mich derweil die Unausgewogenheit zwischen Hammergrafik (Autos) und -vergleichsweise- _vorhandene _Fahrphysik. Aktuell haben die Jungs, Entwicklungsabteilung Grafik, die Nase klar vorn.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. März 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die Leute, die eine unabhängige Hinterradaufhängung erwarten "wegen Motorsport und so" und sich dann über die Eigenheiten einer starren Hinterachse auslassen
> 
> Ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf dich bezogen, weil ich dir zutraue, dich über solche Sachen zu informieren bevor du _'Arcade_' schreist
> 
> ...


 
Schön mal nen vernünftigen Kommentar zu lesen.  Ich schau mir das mal an. Wo finde ich denn den FFB Graphen? Einfach durchs HUD schalten?
Und ja, ich weiß was über und untersteuern ist. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass cars das erste Rennspiel ist, welches ich spiele. Daher weiß ich halt auch, dass es besser geht. Bei iracing bekomm ich so detailierte Rückmeldung, die auch absolut nachvollziehbar ist. Das fehlt mir halt bei cars. Hier muss ich mehr auf Sicht fahren, als nach Gefühl. Dadurch wirds sehr unsauber. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch durch iracing zu verwöhnt und hab zu hohe Ansprüche....
Hat denn mal jemand brauchbare Settings fürs CSW?

Edit sacht: Starre Achse ist nichts schlimmes, auch bei Rennautos. Bei iracing ist die Corvette mein Lieblingsauto, trotz völlig überholter Blattfedern.


----------



## Timmynator (22. März 2013)

Für CSW-Settings schaust du am besten ins WMD-Forum, da gibt's nen ganzen Thread zu. iirc sollte das aber erstmal laufen, solange du nicht im Driftmodus bist. Zu allem anderen kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich auf einem DFGT sitze 

Zum FFB-Graphen: Man kann in den Einstellungen zwei Hotkeys für das HUD festlegen, einmal HUD Main Mode und einmal HUD Sub Mode. Mit dem Main Mode schaltest du durch bis du das Overlay hast, was dir in der Standardeinstellung die Reifenlast in % anzeigt (das mit den farbigen, größer und kleiner werdenden Kreisen). In dem HUD schaltest du dann mit HUD Sub durch, bis du den FFB Graphen siehst. Steht auch oben im Bildschirm als jeweilige Überschrift, müssten 4 Stück sein, die man durchschalten kann: Reifenlast, Reifen- und Bremsentemps (die allerdings die falschen Werte anzeigen, da sie noch vom alten Modell Daten bekommen!), Fliehkräfte und schlussendlich FFB. FFB ist unterteilt in Constant Mixer und Non-mixed, Constant ist hier aber ausschlaggebend. Wenn Constant keine Kurve mehr ist, sondern oben (oder unten) zum Plateau wird, übersteuert das FFB und Effekte werden nicht mehr oder nicht mehr richtig ausgegeben (Ab und zu Clipping ist kein Problem, idealerweise ist es aber dauerhaft eine variierende Kurve). Um das zu beheben kann man dann in den Einstellungen FFB Strength oder Tire Force (weiß es gerade nicht genau) herunter- bzw. das jeweils andere hochsetzen um die Verringerungen wieder auszugleichen. Je nach Auto ist es aber unterschiedlich, d.h. die angepassten FFB-Einstellungen für ein Auto können beim anderen wieder nicht passen. Genauso kann die Stärke des FFB je nach Auto wieder variieren. 
Es ist im Moment viel Fummelei, das FFB richtig hinzubekommen, daher versucht man sich am besten nacheinander mit verschiedenen Autos. Das variierende FFB ist auch bekannt und soll (vielmehr: muss) noch behoben werden.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. März 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Klingt ja fummelig...  Ich werds bei Gelegenheit mal testen und berichten.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2013)

Bei meinem DFP ist (ohne mein zutun) das Hud durchschalten auf "Unten" am Steuerkreuz und mit Rechts schaltet man durch. Fummelig ist das eigentlich nicht. Bei dir kenn ich die Belegung natürlich nicht.


----------



## Modmaster (23. März 2013)

Mustaaaang 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PkkMkZ87i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (26. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gzJJNYRg8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s34f-YSagXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mOnsta89 (27. März 2013)

Du fährst ja langsam wie ne XXXXX.


----------



## Danger23 (27. März 2013)

@mOnsta89: Ein sehr sinnvoller Kommentar. Wenn du es so viel besser kannst, kannst ja gerne ein Video hochladen. Ich warte gespannt darauf.

@modmaster: Wie immer ein sehr gutes Video. Mir persönlich gefällt vom fahren her der Mitsubishi sehr gut. Der Mustang ist doch etwas anspruchsvoller zu fahren.

Funktioniert bei euch eigentlich das FFB? Ich hab das Logitech Momo und nur in diesem Game will das FFB überhaupt nicht. Da ist genau nichts zu spüren.


----------



## TSchaK (27. März 2013)

Bei meinem G27 funktioniert das FFB schon, muss aber auf jeden Fall noch überarbeitet werden...

In den Einstellungen alles aktiviert?


----------



## Phil00r (27. März 2013)

*ACHTUNG BETRUG!!!!!* Mein Account wurde ohne Angabe von Gründen gebannt. Ich habe nicht gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen. Kontakt kann nicht aufgenommen werden. Habe rausgefunden, dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so geht. Kann weder ins Forum, noch ins Spiel und mein Geld ist futsch!!!!!!!


----------



## TSchaK (27. März 2013)

Hast du denn eine Mail bekommen oder so?
Wer sagt das es betrug ist und kein Fehler oder ähnliches?

Und warnen bringt auch nicht mehr


----------



## acti0n (27. März 2013)

Phil00r schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG BETRUG!!!!!* Mein Account wurde ohne Angabe von Gründen gebannt. Ich habe nicht gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen. Kontakt kann nicht aufgenommen werden. Habe rausgefunden, dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so geht. Kann weder ins Forum, noch ins Spiel und mein Geld ist futsch!!!!!!!


 
Hast du im Forum herumgetrollt und wurdest deshalb gebannt?

Oder hast du nichts schlimmes gemacht? Dann ist es vielleicht ein Versehen und ich würde an deiner Stelle mal eine Mail schicken.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. März 2013)

Nanana lieber Phil  ohne Grund wird niemand bei WMD gebannt und davor gibt es sowieso eine Verwarnung die eine Woche sperre im Forum und im Game beinhaltet.
Ein TS Freund wurde auch verwarnt und gebannt wegen Regel Missachtung im Forum...

Also Phil,was war`s bei dir?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2013)

Seit wann ist Kritik verboten? Ach ja, sowas gibt's ja auch- nennt sich _Zensur_. Auch wenn diese unter dem Schleiermantel von 'Forumsregeln' fungieren...


----------



## TSchaK (28. März 2013)

Warum sollte Kritik verboten sein?


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2013)

Zwischen Beleidigung und Kritik besteht ein großer Unterschied. Man darf Kritik äußern, aber nicht rumtrollen bzw. flamen (was ansich klar sein sollte). Dies führt zu Recht zu einer Verwarnung oder (schlimmstenfalls) zu einem Ban aus dem WMD Portal.

Aber dieses ständige gebashe gegen pCARS geht mir langsam auf den Keks.


----------



## acti0n (28. März 2013)

Wir sind eben alle dumm und haben keine Ahnung weil wir pCars nicht hassen.

So einfach ist das.

Lohnt sich gar nicht mehr darauf zu reagieren weil es einfach nur stumpfe hass-vorurteile sind siehe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mmt-gtr-3-und-peoject-cars-3.html#post5124753

Geht wohl über den Horizont von ein paar Leuten, dass man A + B + C mögen kann und nicht nur eins...

Und zu dem Ban: Wenn jemand beleidigt und das Forum-Klima massiv stört und nach Verwarnungen (die es bis jetzt immer gab soweit ich das Beurteilen kann) immer noch nicht aufhört bekommt eben einen Ban. Ist in anderen Foren auch so. Und von Betrug kann auch keine Rede sein, da jeder selbst schuld ist, wenn er sich so benimmt. Und gegen Kritik haben die nichts - das wird sogar gerne gesehen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. März 2013)

Nichts neues hier...ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Spaß mit dem Spiel und freue mich z.B. dennoch auch auf AC!Aber nur weil mir rFactor 2 z.B. nicht gefällt gehe ich doch auch nicht in deren Thread und Trolle da rum!

Alleine wegen California Highway liebe ich das Game


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Wir sind eben alle dumm und haben keine Ahnung weil wir pCars nicht hassen.


 Das ist der '_Schuh_', welchen ihr euch selber '_anzieht_'. So einfach ist das.


----------



## acti0n (29. März 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Nichts neues hier...ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Spaß mit dem Spiel und freue mich z.B. dennoch auch auf AC!Aber nur weil mir rFactor 2 z.B. nicht gefällt gehe ich doch auch nicht in deren Thread und Trolle da rum!
> 
> Alleine wegen California Highway liebe ich das Game


 
Oh ich glaub ich muss mal California Highway besuchen gehen ... 

Deine Plätze gehen SO nicht


----------



## Modmaster (29. März 2013)

Old Spa 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhfCg7I2XLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. März 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Oh ich glaub ich muss mal California Highway besuchen gehen ...
> 
> Deine Plätze gehen SO nicht


 
Na dann mach mal


----------



## RedBrain (1. April 2013)

Alles auf Ultra außer Blur; kein FXAA und SMAA, Hable Filmic, GSA off.

6400x3600 (DS4X im Spiel) > 3200x1800 (Treiber) > 1920x1080 (Verkleinert via Irfan View)
Ca. 25-30 Fps auf der Rennstrecke.

Hier sind die Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fabulous
Ich war mit meinem Ariel Atom V8 auf California Highway unterwegs und habe deine Platzierung in Leaderboards geklaut.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. April 2013)

RedBrain schrieb:


> @Fabulous
> Ich war mit meinem Ariel Atom V8 auf California Highway unterwegs und habe deine Platzierung in Leaderboards geklaut.


 
Neee  wo denn...wie heißt du bei pCars?
California Highway Full - Ariel Atom 500 V8


----------



## RedBrain (1. April 2013)

@Fab
Sie haben Post!


----------



## Modmaster (2. April 2013)

Multiplayer Stuff ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGpSj_38PD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (2. April 2013)

Da hat sich wohl jemand mit dem Sprit verrechnet 

Ist mir aber auch schon passiert


----------



## Modmaster (2. April 2013)

Ich dachte auch : "Wasn da jetzt los ?"


----------



## faro06 (2. April 2013)

mittlerweile wurde ja auch die API bereitgestellt und somit gibt es auch Motion, hab das mal kurz getestet und es funktioniert schon richtig gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6l95QE-o23M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (2. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus  was hat dein Rig so gekostet ?

Ich fahre an meinen GT3 RS V2 mit Fanaleds. Macht auch gut Spaß. Hab den Speedgear Modus eingeschalten. Kurz vorm roten Bereich vibriert das Lenkrad und signalisiert, das man schalten muss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRG5hJvQbK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## faro06 (2. April 2013)

Naja, sag ich nicht gerne, aber alles insgesamt bin ich über 5 stellig, aber ist mein grösstes Hobby halt.

Jio macht das CSW auch.


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

hi leute. wie kann ich km/h einstellen, finde nichts dazu. und wie kann man komplette replays anschauen? da kommen immer nur die letzten 30sek. danke schon mal


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. April 2013)

Hi,also die Metrische Anzeige lässt sich unter Visuals auf der linken Seite einstellen und die kompletten Replays kann mann am Ende des Rennens ansehen


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

danke für die schnelle antwort. ist das ein bug oder warum seh ich bei manchen autos den tacho nicht richtig? also der zeiger bewegt sich, es sind aber keine zahlen zu lesen, weder kmh noch drehzahl


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

ok danke. nächste frage. ist das ein bug das man bei manchen autos keine zahlen von den tachos ablesen kann?
und warum sind autos auf 10m entfernung komplett undetailliert und auf einen schlag detailliert und scharf?
kann man iwo daten wie ps, gewicht, vmax etc nachlesen?
hab es jetzt schon ne weile nicht mehr gespielt.
sorry, doppelpost


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. April 2013)

Ähh  weißt du aber schon das du da kein fertiges Spiel zockst sondern ne PreAlpha  Von Build zu Build kommen Erneuerungen dazu z.B. Tacho,Physic,Grafik usw...

Edit:das mit den Wagen Details kommt auf den Status des einzelnen Autos an(ob Alpha oder Beta).


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

ja weiß ich. ok passt


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. April 2013)

Gut  Die Daten kannst du z.B. auf der Strecke unterm fahren durchschalten...kommt halt drauf an mit was für einem Eingabegerät du zockst?


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

G27. muss mich dort vllcht au mal n bissel durchlesen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. April 2013)

Beim G27 ist es glaub ich bei der H-Schaltung das Steuerkreuz...nach Links,ansonsten einfach mal die anderen Richtungen durch probieren.


----------



## rolli (9. April 2013)

Habt ihr schon die aktuelle PCGH 5/2013 gelesen?

Dort werden ab Seite 88 21:9-Displays getestet.
Project CARS kommt dort nicht so gut weg, weil hier das Bild oben und unten beschnitten wird.

Und der eigentliche Knaller: Die Redaktion hatte die Beta-Version von pCars zur Verfügung. Wie haben sie das nur gemacht?


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2013)

Dass man durchaus das FoV ändern kann hab ich schon kommuniziert. Die Aussagen dazu waren nämlich nicht nur bei pCARS falsch.


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

weiß jmd wie ich zur stoßstangensicht oder ähnliches wechsle? der switcht immer nur zur helmkamera. finde absolut nix im controls menu


----------



## rolli (9. April 2013)

Knopf lang gedrückt halten oder den entsprechenden Befehl im Menü mit einer Taste belegen.


----------



## Dedde (9. April 2013)

na das muss man auch erst wissen 
boa, das geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist der hammer. ich liebe den zakspeed capri auf der nordschleife 
jetzt hab ich iwie das replay deaktiviert. weiß jmd wie ich das wieder einschalte??


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2013)

Jaa,wobei ich finde das das Tempo erst so richtig rüber kommt wenn mann die Speed Sensitivity einschaltet!


----------



## Dedde (10. April 2013)

auf wieviel % hast du das eingestellt? und welches speed sensitivity genau?
weißt du wie ich replays wieder aktiviere? iwie kann ich grad keine replays mehr anschauen.
mit knapp 100fps kommt echt mega gefühl auf )


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2013)

Die Speed Sensitivity Einstellungen findest du unter Camera auf der linken Seite  hab sie nur aktiviert nichts umgestellt!
Und Bitte was meinst du mit Replays aktivieren!?Sobald das Rennen vorbei ist kann mann sich die Replays anschauen...warum soll das nicht gehen? 
100Fps  spielst es aber nicht auf Max Einstellungen....


----------



## Dedde (10. April 2013)

das war wohl ein fehler, jetzt gehts wieder. ich hab alles auf max. wenn ich alleine bei schönem wetter auf der nordschleife fahre hab ich zwischen 97 und 115 fps. kein witz. beim replay sind es dann ca 80


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2013)

Ok ohne Vsync hab ichs noch nicht probiert,ich habe auf Ultra Settings + MSAA,FXAA und Vsync meistens konstante 60 fps.Im vollem Rennen + Sonnenuntergang kann es dann aber auch auf 45fps runtergehen


----------



## Dedde (10. April 2013)

bei mir greift vsync erst bei 144fps ;P
wenn ich du wäre würd ich fxaa abschalten. macht nur das bild unscharf. nur mit msaa. fxaa ist eher was für schwache grakas wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 
ja wenn es regnet hab ich fast 50% fps einbruch


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2013)

Fabulous sollte mal lieber das SMAA verwenden, denn FXAA ist wirklich nur was für schwache Grafikkarten.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2013)

Aber echt...ne zweite gtx 670 muss her


----------



## Modmaster (12. April 2013)

Formula Gulf 1000  Geiles Gefährt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxwxflfHYSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZVDwvGf3O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qapODHKAguk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonKAY (17. April 2013)

Man kann sich nicht mehr registrieren.


----------



## _VFB_ (17. April 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht mehr registrieren.



jap. ist aber schon länger so. Man kann auch nicht mehr einsteigen


----------



## Modmaster (18. April 2013)

Full HD Testrecording 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8_Eeb-N_Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (19. April 2013)

Schade, dass viele wohl im MP immer noch nicht richtig fahren können oder wollen ...

(Meine, dass die sich andauernd verbremsen, drehen, über den Rasen fahren, Rammen usw - nicht wie schnell die sind)


----------



## Tequilaomega (19. April 2013)

@Modmaster: Mit was zeichnest du deine Videos auf? Suche noch immer ein Programm was die Leistung in Game nicht zu stark einschränk. Zocke halt mit 3 TFT da ist meine 7970 dann schon an ihren grenzen. Bei den Videos mit 5780x1080 schneide ich ihm nachhinein etwas die Seitenränder ab. So sieht das dann auf einen TFT wieder gut aus und hat trotzdem genug Sicht vom Cockpit aus. Was das einzig Wahre ist 

@Action: Das mit den Multiplayer wird es in jeden Spiel noch so geben, das manche sich überschätzen und es mit der Brechstange probieren. Ich finde es ist momentan noch nicht so leicht, den man hat kein Training, noch keine Quali und dann wechselt man im MP meist immer die Strecken und Klassen quer durch die Bank da brauch man schon arg viel Übung mit speziell CARS das man da zu 90% ohne Fehler auskommt. 

Fahre ohne Sämtlichen Unterstützungen, was das Bremsen ohne ABS in paar Kurven richtig tricky macht. Jedoch ist man viel schneller als mit ABS unterwegs ist.


----------



## Dedde (19. April 2013)

muss man eig nach dem update sein profil löschen? ne oder?
kann man sehn was für änderungen vorgenommen wurden?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. April 2013)

Mann kann,muss aber nicht...wobei es aber zu Fehlern kommen kann!Und die Patch-Notes stehen im

WMD Forum.


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

ahh. ok.
eine kleinigkeit stört mich noch. also ich fahre meistens mit h schaltung, außer die autos mit schaltwippen. und zwar kann man nicht schneller schalten als das spiel erlaubt. wisst ihr wie ich meine? bei rfactor 2 oder lfs schaltet man so schnell wie man auch wirklich ist, hier gehts nicht schneller, eben nur so wie es das spiel vorgibt


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. April 2013)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht?Meinst du die Reaktion oder was?


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

eben das spiel zwischen gas und kupplung. weiß nicht genau wie ich es erklären soll  spielst du mit kupplung und h schaltung?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. April 2013)

Im Moment leider nicht...ich hab mein g27 noch nicht aufgebaut und deshalb Gurk ich mit dem XboxPad und Halbautomatik rum


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

du hast ein g27 und zockst mit controller? xD hab au des g27


----------



## 1awd1 (20. April 2013)

Ich weiß glaub ich, was du meinst. Wenn man Autokupplung aus hat und manuell schaltet und kuppelt, dann dauert der virtuelle Schaltvorgang länger als der reale. Anders ausgedrückt ist der Fahrer am Lenkrad noch vor dem Spiel fertig. Fand das sehr irritierend und bin wieder auf Autokupplung zurück.


----------



## acti0n (20. April 2013)

Ich glaube die Kupplung usw haben die sowieso noch nicht so ganz eingebaut weil es eigentlich völlig egal ist wie schnell man runterschaltet oder ob man beim Kuppeln zum nächst höheren Gang einfach auf Full-Speed bleibt...


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß glaub ich, was du meinst. Wenn man Autokupplung aus hat und manuell schaltet und kuppelt, dann dauert der virtuelle Schaltvorgang länger als der reale. Anders ausgedrückt ist der Fahrer am Lenkrad noch vor dem Spiel fertig. Fand das sehr irritierend und bin wieder auf Autokupplung zurück.


 ja genau das meine ich. ich hoffe das wird noch gepatcht. spielst du nun ohne kupplung? auch wenn ich autoclutch aus habe kann man ohne kupplung die gänge reinhauen ;P


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2013)

Je nach Version war schon mal die Variante ohne Zeitverzögerung bei voll manuellen Schalten und die mit drin. Das Problem ist halt dass man mit dem Plastik Knüppel die Gänge deutlich schneller rein pfeffern kann als es das reale Getriebe zulassen würde.

Ist die Verzögerung drin beschweren sich die mit H-Schalter und Kupplung, ist sie nicht drin beschweren sich die ohne eine solche Ausstattug, dass Erstere schneller schalten können.


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

ich finde trotzdem das es so sein sollte. ist ja auch bei jedem rennspiel so das kupplung unterstützt


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. April 2013)

@Dedde meinst du jz beim schalten nur die Visuelle oder auch den Technischen Vorgang beim schalten. Visuell is ja logisch das die Animation erst kommt wenn du zb den Gang in der H-Schaltung schon eingelegt hast, eben verzögert. Doch die Zeit was man zum schalten benötigt wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 

Werde das ganze aber jetzt gleich mal testen. Nice wäre ja wenn das Spiel jetzt noch direkt angibt in welchen Autos man jetzt alles ein Sequentielles Getriebe hat.

Wo mir aufgefallen ist wo das schalten generell lange dauert ist beim BMW M1 procar und E30 M3 das ist aber Reallive auch so. War gerade voriges Wochenende am RedBull Ring (A1 Ring, Österreich  ), Histo Cup ansehen wo beide erwähnten Autos am start waren. Da ist mir das auch aufgefallen vor allen der M1 brauch da schon etwas  

Jz mal ins Game ...


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

weiß jmd wie ich ein framerate limiter machen kann? bei nv inspector ist cars no nicht gelistet und bei der config hab ich au nix gefunden


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. April 2013)

Vsync gibts im Spiel mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## RedBrain (20. April 2013)

Versuche es mal mit Adaptiver Vsync bei halber Bildwiederholrate in Nvidia Systemsteuerung zu forcieren.

Nicht aufgelistet im Nvidia 3D-Einstellungen?
3D Einstellungen verwalten -> Tab: Programmeinstellungen -> Einfügen -> *Aries* von der Liste nehmen (muss pCars.exe im Verzeichnis stehen) -> dann auf "Ausgewähltes Programm hinzufügen".


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2013)

stimmt. das gibts ja auch  noch, danke


----------



## acti0n (23. April 2013)

Wird immer geiler mit pCars:

1952 300 SL W194
1971 300SEL 6.8 AMG 'Rote Sau'
1989 Sauber C9
1990 190E 2.5-16 Evolution 2 (DTM racing version)
1998 CLK-LM
2012 SLS AMG GT3
2012 C-Class Coupe DTM
2013 A45 AMG
2010 SLS AMG Coupé

Diese Autos kommen bald zu uns 

Eine erste version vom GT3 soll nächste Woche wahrscheinlich schon im Spiel sein.


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2013)

Geil. Ich freu mich 
190er dtm 2,5l. Ja geiiil


----------



## TSchaK (23. April 2013)

Klasse 
Besonders freu ich mich auf "1971 300SEL 6.8 AMG 'Rote Sau'" und "1998 CLK-LM".

Den 2013 A45 AMG hätten die auch weglassen können, die neue A-Klasse finde ich schrecklig.
Da wäre mir z.B. ein Heico (Volvo 240) lieber. In den hab ich mich  bei "Volvo the Game" verliebt.


----------



## Tequilaomega (23. April 2013)

Da kommen ja noch richtige nette Autos  

Aber der neue A45 muss wohl sein. Ich denke auch das es das 2. Auto wird was vom Mercedes ins Spiel kommt.
Müssen ja noch fleißig Werbung damit machen.


----------



## Own3r (23. April 2013)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Bestätigung der Audi-Lizenz. 
Der Umfang von Cars wird immer größer, was ich zuerst nicht gedacht hatte.


----------



## mOnsta89 (23. April 2013)

Der Umfang sollte auch unbedingt größer werden. Man hat zwar schon viele Fahrzeuge. Bloß was bringt mir das wenn diese auf 15-20 Klassen verteilt sind und ich für jede Klasse nur noch 2-3 Autos habe. Das ist dann doch ein wenig langweilig.


----------



## acti0n (23. April 2013)

Wir haben nun DTM Audi, DTM Mercedes wie sieht es denn mit BMW aus? ^^


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2013)

Hat wer nochmal den Link wo man sich einkaufen kann bei pCars..? Soll ja jetzt wieder gehen oder nicht..?


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2013)

http://www.wmdportal.com/projects/cars/

Dort habe ich es mal iwo gekauft


----------



## TSchaK (23. April 2013)

Wo hast du das gelesen?
Meiner Meinung nach geht das nicht...


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2013)

Hier waer das > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...s-slightly-mad-holt-mercedes-benz-bord-2.html

Aber wohl nur für die neuen Konsolen..? Hmm abwarten wenns was genaueres gibt...


----------



## acti0n (23. April 2013)

Kommt auch für Xbox 360 und PS3 und Wii U


----------



## Tequilaomega (24. April 2013)

Das mit den vielen verschiedenen Autos, ist kaum Realisierbar in der Phase wo sich das Spiel gerade entwickelt. 

Erstmal muss pro geplante Klasse ein Auto rein. Das sollte dann zumindest zu Hausnummer 90% fertig sein und ausgereift. Das es Sinn macht ein 2. Auto in die selbe Klasse zu werfen und dann wieder beide aufeinander anzupassen. Das nächste sind Spielmodi, wie Rally wozu es noch nichts gibt. Allrad Fahrzeuge oder Strecken mit den verschiedensten Untergründe. Die Engine für die Konsolen anpassen und und und... 

Was ich aber gehört habe das CARS auch in Zukunft offen für Mods sein soll. Also kommt dort aus der Community dann wieder "Hammer"-Mods nachträglich. Wo dann sicher für jeden etwas dabei ist. 

Hoffe nur das sie nützliche Tools einfügen, wie anno Counterstrike Source, alle Daten vom Server also Maps und Soundfiles direkt von jeweiligen Server gezogen worden sind. Man dadurch ohne lästig Mods zu installieren gleich loslegen kann.  Wäre halt ein Wunsch meiner seits. Sind noch etliche andere Wünsche auf meiner Liste was für so ein Simrace Project dazu gehören. 

Aber jz muss ich erstmal meinen Racingseat weiter planen und fertig bauen.


----------



## Andregee (25. April 2013)

Die Community hat abgestimmt das es für Cars keine Mods geben wird. Nur original Dlc


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2013)

Auch lustig... 

Überall regen sich alle über gestrichene Mod Fähigkeit und DLC auf, dann wird die Community sogar noch gefragt und was kommt dabei rum..? DLC^^


----------



## 1awd1 (25. April 2013)

Ist doch auch gut so. Mich nervt das mit den Mods ziemlich an. Ohne haben alle das gleiche und man muss nicht stundenlang Server suchen, wo zufällig mal ne Mod läuft, die man selber auch hat. Fand das bei Race immer nervig, entweder waren die Rennen mit PW, weil irgendwelcher illegal konvertierter Kram lief oder man kam nicht drauf, weil grad die Mod fehlte. Rennen außerhalb einer Liga fahren war so immer schwer. Ich persönlich brauche auch keine 500 Autos, lieber wenige richtig gute und damit dann vernünftig fahren können als ständig irgendwas anderes.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. April 2013)

Bei rFactor 1/2 läuft's dagegen prächtig mit den Mods.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Community hat abgestimmt das es für Cars keine Mods geben wird. Nur original Dlc



Find ich besser als rumgestümperte Mods! Daumen hoch!


----------



## TSchaK (26. April 2013)

Hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...
Gegen ein paar schöne Mods hätte ich nichts gehabt, wenn allerdings nur so halbfertiger Mist Vorhanden ist, kann ich gern darauf Verzichten. ..


----------



## Andregee (26. April 2013)

Von Mods kann man halten was man möchte. Die Möglichkeit hätte man bieten können. Öffentliche Server mit 5 Runden Crashderby interessieren mich eh nicht aber für den Liga Betrieb mit umfassenden Serien bleibt oft nichts anderes übrig als Mods. Man sieht ja was die Original Autos bieten. Alles wild durcheinandergewürfelt und nichts was man als Serie ansehen könnte. Ein Großteil der Community fährt ja nur. Die die sich im Forum aktiv beteiligen, sind vermehrt diejenigen die wohl etwas mehr investiert haben von daher sind die Dlc Absichten klar


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. April 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> ...diejenigen die wohl etwas mehr investiert haben von daher sind die Dlc Absichten klar


 ...tja der schnöde Mammon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...wo bleibt da das Herzblut der 'Homebrewer'... Man(n) sollte _nicht_ die 'Macht' der Mod's unterschätzen.


----------



## Andregee (26. April 2013)

Den Gutmenschgedanken der abstimmenden Personen im Sinne von Mods sind alles Schrott und wir wollen die armen User davor bewahren glaube ich jedenfalls kein Stück. Wie du schon sagst, es ging einzig um wirtschaftliche Interessen, denn niemand wäre gezwungen worden, Mods zu nutzen auch wenn die Möglichkeit bestünde. Aber mit DLC kann man halt Geld verdienen. Ich habe da gewissermaßen Verständnis für, ich finde DLC selbst auch garnicht schlecht, nur sehe ich halt bezüglich Artenvielfalt etwas schwarz. So eine ADAD GT Masters Serie z.b wird es dann nicht geben, da kann man schon froh sein, wenn es 3 GT´s verschiedener Hersteller gibt.


----------



## CS1x (26. April 2013)

Tja wenn sie die Lizenz z.B für WTCC nicht bekommen, wird es auch keine WTCC geben, und so weiter.

in Multiplayer fahren alle die gleichen Autos, nur die Farbe ist halt anderes.


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2013)

Ist WTCC überhaupt vorgesehen? Bisher wollten sie noch einen Rally-Part einbringen, bisher sind aber noch keine passende Strecken und Autos (bis auf den Mitsubishi) vorhanden.

Der Multiplayer macht schon Spaß, wenn man eine ordentliche Session findet. Man kann auch verschiedene Autos wählen, allerdings geht das nur gut, wenn man sich vorher abspricht, denn sonst fahren alle Leute irgendwelche Autos...


----------



## TSchaK (26. April 2013)

Ich hab im Forum nur einen Pool dazu gefunden wie viel man für DLCs bezahlen würde, aber keinen zum Thema Mods.

@*Andregee
*Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2013)

Rallye ist schon lange auf "wenn dann als DLC" raus geschoben.
Mod Support war nie angekündigt, eine ausdrückliche Absage kenne ich aber auch nicht.

@ADAC GT Masters:
Gerade die Serie kann ich mir gut vorstellen, da dort eben nicht soo viele Marken fahren und die Serie an sich nicht zu den bekanntesten zählt.


----------



## mOnsta89 (26. April 2013)

ADAC GT Masters wäre geil und wird immer bekannter. Nicht viele Marken? Porsche, BMW, Ford, Audi, Lambo, Ferrari, Mercedes, Dodge, Nissan sind mir gerade eingefallen die man normalerweise bei den Events findet.


----------



## rolli (26. April 2013)

Die Starterliste für das morgige Rennen in Oschersleben ist leider nicht ganz so vielfältig...

@Topic
Ich weiß auch nichts von generellem "Mod-Verbot", also mal abwarten.


----------



## Andregee (27. April 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Ich hab im Forum nur einen Pool dazu gefunden wie viel man für DLCs bezahlen würde, aber keinen zum Thema Mods.
> 
> @*Andregee
> *Wo hast du das her?




Von jemanden der etwas mehr investiert hat und der bei der Entscheidungsfindung wohl dabei war. Ich selbst bin da uch nicht aktiv. Hab keine Lust dazu. Übrigens meinte der Herr auch das Rally nicht als DLC kommen soll, sondern als separates Game, weil die Engine darauf nicht ausgelegt ist, bei Bodensprügen über 20cm soll das wohl mit der Cars engine nicht mehr korrekt simuliert werden


----------



## sycron17 (27. April 2013)

Der einzige racing game auf ich schon lange warte
Das wird sicher der wahnsin sein


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. April 2013)

Jetzt erstmal schön den Abend mit einer guten Runde Cars ausklingen lassen. Hab gerade so lust auf etwas mit Turbo zu fahren, da hier am Wörthersee schon die Hölle lost ist.


----------



## Modmaster (30. April 2013)

Mal wieder was aus dem Multiplayer  Diese Kombination rockt einfach nur.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHS33odWhcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonyx86 (1. Mai 2013)

Sehr nett anzuschauen: sowohl grafisch, als auch gameplaytechnisch und fahrerisch. Was macht die Fahrphysik? Das sieht mir sehr beherrschbar aus oder bist du professioneller Simracer?^^


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Mai 2013)

Die Physik ist relativ überschaubar. Die meisten Autos fahren sich recht leicht, keine wirklich Herausforderung. Nicht richtig Sim aber auch kein reiner Arcaderacer. Irgendwo in der Mitte. Manche Autos machen schon richtig Spaß, manche fahren sich fürchterlich. Ich mag zum Beispiel den M1 gern. Der fährt sich relativ gut und nachvollziehbar. Ist aber halt alles noch nicht fertig und wenn die so weitermachen, wird ja vielleicht mal was draus.


----------



## fuzba (1. Mai 2013)

War ein nettes Rennen und schön anzuschauen.
Ich hoffe nur, Sie machen noch was bei Fahrten abseits der Strecke. Teilweise hat man das Gefühl, da kann ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust wieder auf den Asphalt gezogen werden.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Mai 2013)

das ist zumindest im Kiesbett nicht so. da wird man schon relativ stark gebremst. Auf Wiesen aber hat man noch deutlich zuviele Möglichkeiten. Da fährt das Auto fast normal weiter und kann auch fast normal gelenkt und gebremst werden.


----------



## Modmaster (2. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ib9rW9S1His

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jp4jLqBhnYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (2. Mai 2013)

Warum fährst du nicht im Cockpit? Macht doch viel mehr spaß


----------



## TSchaK (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich schon so drauf gefreut heute mal wieder ein paar Runden zu drehen, aber:
-Ich kann kein Mercedes auswählen
-egal welches Auto und Strecke geht der Motor nach 1sec. aus, auch bei getretener Kupplung, im Leerlauf und mit Automatik Schaltung/Kupplung
Auch wenn der Motor dann neu gestartet wird, geht er gleich wieder aus
-Gas wird beim "Rennen" gar nicht mehr erkannt (Erkennbar im "Friction" Monitor)


So ist nichts mit Fahren...

Kann einer von euch die Probleme bestätigen?

EDIT:
Bei Online-Race Crasht pCars -.-


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2013)

das ist halt realistik pur, musst mal inne Werkstatt mit deinem Autochen


----------



## KaterTom (3. Mai 2013)

Mercedes nicht auswählbar und MP crash kann ich bestätigen. Das mit dem Motorstart nicht. Bei mir geht der Motor nicht aus, egal ob mit oder ohne "Autostart Engine". Ich kann den Motor auch selbst stoppen und wieder starten ohne dass er von selbst ausgeht.


----------



## TSchaK (3. Mai 2013)

wenn ich ihn selber wieder Starten will geht er gleich wieder aus


----------



## KaterTom (3. Mai 2013)

Du musst die "Ignition" Taste ein paar sekunden gedrückt halten. Der Sound dazu stimmt aber noch nicht, man hört den Motor erst wieder wenn man Gas gibt. Das Mercedes Problem hat sich nach einem Neustart des Spiels auch erledigt. Ich denke dass es heute noch ein Update von SMS geben wird wegen der MP crashes.


----------



## TSchaK (3. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Tipp
muss ich im Moment bei jedem Rennstart machen...

Hoffen wir mal, können die ja nicht der Comunity eine Woche lang antun


----------



## RedBrain (9. Mai 2013)

2 aktuelle Videos von Jonz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-drjf517tY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1gUPfhBt94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (14. Mai 2013)

Stürzt das Spiel bei euch auch sofort ab, sobald man ein Rennen fahren möchte, egal welche Strecke oder welches Auto.

Build 469.


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2013)

Ein Clankollege hat das gleiche Problem mit CARS. Ich hingegen habe keine Probleme. Wahrscheinlich wird das Problem bald gefixed.


----------



## Tequilaomega (14. Mai 2013)

Hatte noch nie einen Crash. Oder das ein Auto rum gestreikt hätte. 

Jedoch 1 mal vergessen das Lenkrad anzuschließen 

Ot: am Wochenende findet ein 24h Online-Rennen auf der nordschleife statt. Spiel ist aber Gtr-evolution. Wer Interesse daran hat kann per pn für genauere Infos anfragen.


----------



## RedBrain (15. Mai 2013)

dauerzocker1989 schrieb:


> Stürzt das Spiel bei euch auch sofort ab, sobald man ein Rennen fahren möchte, egal welche Strecke oder welches Auto.
> 
> Build 469.


 


Own3r schrieb:


> Ein Clankollege hat das gleiche Problem mit CARS. Ich hingegen habe keine Probleme. Wahrscheinlich wird das Problem bald gefixed.


 
Mit Build 471 ist das Absturzproblem behoben.

Ein Video von mir:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpxNzarVfyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2013)

Bei mir spielt der Updater seit ein paar Wochen verrückt. Ich werd wohl nochmal von 0 laden müssen  .


----------



## Soldyah (15. Mai 2013)

Geht mir genauso, fast schon jedes mal wenns n update gibt


----------



## RedBrain (16. Mai 2013)

Bei mir lief alles einwandfrei. :|


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2013)

Dito!Keine Probleme,sogar als letzte Woche der MP Bug war hat es alle immer rausgeschmissen außer mich 
Das einzige was mich stört das der Launcher immer auf Standart Setting steht,mann muss immer manuell auf Dx11 Modus umstellen...


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Mai 2013)

Was sagt ihr zu meinen Screenshots? Kann ich leider nur schwer selbst beurteilen 
Alles ohne FXAA Injector (also @Stock) FXAA Hoch, DSX9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG IJOJOI


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2013)

Nr.4 & 5 hab ich in meinem pCars Wallpaper Ordner gepackt


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut Project Cars aussieht   Slightly Mad


----------



## CS1x (19. Mai 2013)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Mit Build 471 ist das Absturzproblem behoben.
> 
> Ein Video von mir:
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Video, wolte schon immer mal sagen das jemand sowas mal machen sollte

Kleine Kritik an pCars: die Lautstärke nimmt viel zu schnell ab, die Release Kurve ist zu steil am Ende, und somit fehl auch ein wenig der Hall, der das ganze Realistischer macht.
Wenn ich z.B ein Farrari auf der Strasse sehe der an mir vorbei fährt am Sonntag , dem höre ich noch Kilometer weit, was hier leider nicht der Fall ist.
naja die werden das schon irgend wann merken hoffe ich.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2013)

Ja ich muss sagen so schön die Texturauflösung bei pCars auch ist aber am Sound müssen sie noch sehr sehr viel machen...


----------



## Iro540 (20. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt. Finde, das sich z.b. die bmw's alle ziemlich gleich anhoeren. Der e30 und der e90 (alle versionen). Obwohl der e30 nen 4 zylinder ist und der e90 nen 8 zylinder ist... Die e90 untereinander hoeren sich alle gleich an obwohls da enorme unterschiede in der realitaet gibt... Und der e90er und der mustang sind auch akustische zwillingsbrueder...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt die Kombinationen nicht auswendig, aber wenn Autos gleich klingen liegt das in der Regel daran, dass der Sound als Platzhalter von einem der Kandidaten übernommen wurde.


----------



## RedBrain (21. Mai 2013)

@CS1x
Das gefällt mir! Keine Sorge! Stephen Baysted kriegt alles hin! 

@Alle
Wie wäre es ein paar Wallpapers für dein Smartphone? 

Vorschau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings: 1080x1920@144Hz; DS9X, FXAA High, alles auf Ultra, kein Blur. Build 475


Download (als PNG-Dateiformat): Mordekai's Project Cars Smartphone Wallpapers


----------



## rolli (21. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt! Stephen Baysted gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den Besten, was Sound und Musik in Rennspielen angeht. 
Wer's nicht glaubt, soll einfach mal GTR (2) oder GT Legends entstauben.


----------



## Andregee (22. Mai 2013)

Ach der ist auch für die Sounds verantwortlich. Von dem ist ja auch der Song SPA 24 Hours Dr Stephen Baysted - Spa 24 hours - YouTube den man in GTR2 schon hören konnte, der befindet sich da sogar als MP3 Datei im SPieleverzeichnis. Bei Cars läuft der ja auch im Vordergrund, ab minute 1:55 im Video wiedererkennbar. Genialer Song, ziehe ich mir oft einfach so rein.


----------



## mOnsta89 (22. Mai 2013)

Das is mir auch schon zum Anfang aufgefallen das die Hintergrund Musik fast die gleiche is wie bei GTR2.


----------



## acti0n (22. Mai 2013)

Das Core-Team besteht auch zu 99% aus GTR 2 Leuten


----------



## Iro540 (23. Mai 2013)

Bin heute mal wieder ein paar runden gefahren.
Irgendwie finde ich, dass das lenkgefuehl etwas komisch ist. Z.b. Kann ich nicht schoen durch ne kurve fahren; d.h. das auto vor der kurve leicht anstellen und dann schoen rund rum, sondern ich fahre die irgendwie "digital"; wie mit ner tastatur. Da kannst ja auch nicht schoen rund fahren sondern musst immer "nachlenken". So aehnlich fuehlt sich das an. Kann irgendwie nicht zielgenau steuern...

Liegt das an den lenkradeinstellungen oder am spiel????

Wenn das an den lenkradeinstellungen liegt, koennt mir dann mal jemand gute einstellungen verraten?

Schon mal vielen dank !

Btw. Ich spiele mit wheel (logitech g25).


----------



## acti0n (24. Mai 2013)

Oder du fährst einfach viel zu schnell in eine Kurve weil ich hab diese Probleme nicht (Fanatec CSR)


----------



## Iro540 (24. Mai 2013)

Hm, muss ich mal probieren. 

Kannst du mir mal deine ingame lenkradeinstellungen verraten?
Was ich schon oben geschrieben habe: ich kann nicht zielgenau steuern. Ist eher so ein gerate wo ich hinfahren will. Und geradeausfahren ist auch schwer.

Bin frueher oefters raceon und race07 gefahren. Da wars perfekt.

Danke und bis dann


----------



## Iro540 (24. Mai 2013)

Sorry, doppel-beitrag.


----------



## acti0n (24. Mai 2013)

Also habe die kompletten Standard-Einstellungen wenn man ein neues Profil macht.

Ich belege nur Hoch/Runterschalten und Gas/Bremse/Kupplung neu da die sonst dank neuer Firmware falsch belegt sind.

Ist dies fertig, Kalibriere ich das Lenkrad auf 900 grad im Spiel und das war es eigentlich.

(Treiber auch 900 Grad)

Ps: Es gibt eine neue Strecke Silverstone History oder sowas


----------



## Modmaster (25. Mai 2013)

Silverstone Classic und der neue Pagani Sound 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1MjVAW2HoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DX_CAhk_bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Mai 2013)

Der neue Sound...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Der neue Sound...


  Mit welcher Hardware hast Du Dir das angehört? Klingt m.E. nach wie vor _zu_ synthetisch, da ist noch _viel_ "Luft".


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Mai 2013)

Dat Sound Wisst ihr, ich bereue es immer wieder, dass ich damals die paar Kröten nicht investiert(?) hab


----------



## _VFB_ (27. Mai 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dat Sound Wisst ihr, ich bereue es immer wieder, dass ich damals die paar Kröten nicht investiert(?) hab


 Ich auch... Allerdings hab ich im Luxx jemand gefunden der seinen Acc verkaufen wollte. Jo und jetzt hab ich auch endlich zugang zu Project Cars. Muss nur noch runterladen.


----------



## Modmaster (28. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2H1Pk4s2cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage. Wie groß sind den so die Builds die jede Woche rauskommen ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2013)

Das hängt stark vom Inhalt ab. Programmcode etc. braucht halt kaum Speicher, Texturen und Polygonmodelle dafür um so mehr. Wenn eine Strecke und ein Auto dazu kommen sind es auch mal mehrere 100 MB, sind es nur ein paar Anpassungen und mehr Code auch mal nur 10.


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Mai 2013)

Ok danke.  
Bin immernoch am runterladen vom Game. Es ist immer extremst nervig denn man denkt immer: Jetz gleich ist der Download fertig und dann kommen nochmal 500mb dazu. Bei 120kb/s dauert das dann immer ne ganze,weile. Das geht schon seit gestern mittag so -.-


----------



## TSchaK (28. Mai 2013)

Als ich alles neu installieren musste ging es mir nicht anders 
Aber du siehst ja bei welchem Build du bist und die aktuelle kannst du auf der Internetseite gugen. So kannst du abschätzen wie lange es noch dauert...


----------



## acti0n (28. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das hängt stark vom Inhalt ab. Programmcode etc. braucht halt kaum Speicher, Texturen und Polygonmodelle dafür um so mehr. Wenn eine Strecke und ein Auto dazu kommen sind es auch mal mehrere 100 MB, sind es nur ein paar Anpassungen und mehr Code auch mal nur 10.


Polygonmodelle brauchen kaum Speicher, es sind nur Texturen, Sounds die so groß sind.


----------



## 10203040 (29. Mai 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dat Sound Wisst ihr, ich bereue es immer wieder, dass ich damals die paar Kröten nicht investiert(?) hab


 
Bereue es auch :<


----------



## _VFB_ (29. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein Problem und zwar kann ich irgendwie nicht die Außenansicht auswählen. Geht das seit neustem nicht mehr oder hab ich nur etwas in den Einstellungen verdreht. 
Sorry falls das schon mal hier gefragt wurde...


----------



## nasenmann (29. Mai 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab ein Problem und zwar kann ich irgendwie nicht die Außenansicht auswählen. Geht das seit neustem nicht mehr oder hab ich nur etwas in den Einstellungen verdreht.
> Sorry falls das schon mal hier gefragt wurde...



Bleib länger auf dem Knopf drauf mit dem du die Ansicht umstellst.
Reihenfolge: Cockpit -> Aussen von vorne gesehen -> Motorhaube
mit kurzem Druck stellst du dann in den jeweiligen Ansichten umstellen, Motorhaube -> Dach


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Mai 2013)

GameStar berichtet über Project Carshttp://www.gamestar.de/spiele/project-cars/artikel/project_cars,47303,3012667.html.


----------



## _VFB_ (29. Mai 2013)

nasenmann schrieb:


> Bleib länger auf dem Knopf drauf mit dem du die Ansicht umstellst.
> Reihenfolge: Cockpit -> Aussen von vorne gesehen -> Motorhaube
> mit kurzem Druck stellst du dann in den jeweiligen Ansichten umstellen, Motorhaube -> Dach


Darauf muss man auch erst mal kommen. Danke funktiniert jetzt.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Mai 2013)

Richtig gut der Artikel bei Gamestar und was die Verschiebung des Titels angeht...von mir aus gerne  wenn das Ergebnis stimmt ist die (Warte)Zeit ja kein Problem zumal mann`s ja eh spielen kann


----------



## Dedde (30. Mai 2013)

hi leute. ich suche freunde mit denen man mal ein paar runden online drehen kann, wer möchte kann mich mal adden: DD666


----------



## 10203040 (30. Mai 2013)

"We're close to opening the new funding system guys. You'll hear about it first."
WMD Forum

Ich kann auf das Forum leider nicht zugreifen da man sich ja nicht registrieren kann, aber wurde wohl gestern gepostet in einem F1 Forum  pCars-Kauf bald wieder möglich!


Kann jemand vielleicht wichtige Infos(Falls es welche gibt aus dem Forum) hier posten? Was steht da so? Oder noch nix irgendwie interessantes?


Sobald es geht, kauf ich mir die Lizens oder was auch immer damit ich schon testen kann.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Mai 2013)

Cool


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (30. Mai 2013)

Wird instant gekauft


----------



## 10203040 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe es dauert nicht Wochen oder Monate. Kauf es auch sofort, hab jetzt immer den Tab offen von der Seite.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (30. Mai 2013)

Dedde schrieb:


> hi leute. ich suche freunde mit denen man mal ein paar runden online drehen kann, wer möchte kann mich mal adden: DD666



Kannst mich gerne adden aber dann auch bitte mit TS  wenn Ja schick ich dir die Ip....


----------



## BartholomO (30. Mai 2013)

Kaufe es mir wenn es wieder möglich ist auch sofort, danke für die News . Habe es bisher so bereut es noch nicht gekauft zu haben..


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werd es mir auch die Tage zulegen!


----------



## 10203040 (30. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich werd es mir auch die Tage zulegen!


 
Falls es die Tage zum kaufen freigegeben wird.



Es soll übrigens nur der 45EUR Membership für kurze Zeit freigegeben werden. Passt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Lizenzen aus? Kommen noch mehr Marken hinzu, gibt es dazu schon Informationen? 
Ich hab mir nämlich einige Videos angeschaut und viele Fahrzeuge sind ja leider noch ohne Lizenz, was ich bei so einem Spiel wirklich nicht verstehe.. Besonders weil es der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Shift 2 ist..


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist ja gerade, dass es nicht der offizielle Nachfolger ist. Mit EA im Rücken verhandelt es sich schon etwas anders.

Im Grunde wird aber schon versucht alles was man so an Autos hat auch zu lizenzieren. Abgesehen von F1 könnte das auch was werden.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Mai 2013)

EA immer EA.. das dachte ich mir irgendwie schon.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Multiplayer aus? Mit bis zu wie vielen anderen Spielern kann man gleichzeitig fahren? 

Mein Traum wäre ja ein richtiges Online 24H Rennen (natürlich auf dem Nürburgring) mit wochenlanger Qualifikation und mehreren Fahrern je Team. Über 150 verschiedene Fahrzeugen verschiedener Klassen und und und..


----------



## norse (30. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> EA immer EA.. das dachte ich mir irgendwie schon.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Multiplayer aus? Mit bis zu wie vielen anderen Spielern kann man gleichzeitig fahren?
> 
> Mein Traum wäre ja ein richtiges Online 24H Rennen (natürlich auf dem Nürburgring) mit wochenlanger Qualifikation und mehreren Fahrern je Team. Über 150 verschiedene Fahrzeugen verschiedener Klassen und und und..



Dafür benötigt man aber ein ausgeklügeltes Strafensystem und genug aufsichts-moderatoren  sonst endet sowas in einem 10min massen crash


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Mai 2013)

norse schrieb:


> Dafür benötigt man aber ein ausgeklügeltes Strafensystem und genug aufsichts-moderatoren  sonst endet sowas in einem 10min massen crash



Ja stimmt. Wenn so ein Event von Slightly Mad Studios aufgezogen wird, könnte man es im kleinen Rahmen testen..
Es wäre einfach so genial wenn man sich mit seinem selbst designten Fahrzeug dafür bewirbt, wochenlangen Qualifikationen ausgesetzt ist und geschaut wird ob man für so ein Event geeignet ist.. Dann wird man genommen fährt gegen 200 andere Teams im Qualifying um die Startpositionen und und und..


----------



## 10203040 (30. Mai 2013)

Erst einmal das Spiel bitte relasen ;D.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2013)

Ligen die sowas veranstalten gibt es schon ewig. Die kontrollieren dann auch ob die Teilnehmer geeignet sind etc. .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2013)

Helau liebe PCars-Fans,

hätte nicht einer von euch mal Lust, den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand des Spiels in einem Special als Userartikel auf der Startseite vorzustellen? Mit eurem Wissen können wir es ja nicht ansatzweise aufnehmen. 

Beste Grüße, Thilo


----------



## 1awd1 (31. Mai 2013)

Sollte dann aber jemand machen, der auch die Möglichkeit hat mit den anderen Sims zu vergleichen. Der größte Teil hier sind doch eher die 0815 Padfahrer, die keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit den anderen schon fertigen Sims haben. Cars möchte sich mit Sims wie z.B. iracing messen und sollte daher auch mit solchen verglichen werden. Die Grafik ist toll aber spätestens bei der Fahrphysik merkt man recht deutlich, wo Cars zur Zeit noch steht. Sowas merkt man aber erst, wenn man sich mit beidem lang genug beschäftigt und das auch mit dem passenden Equipment. Muss ja nicht gleich nen CSW sein aber nen Lenkrad wie z.B. nen G27 (oder sonst irgendeins mit halbwegs brauchbarem FFB) braucht man schon.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das Logitech Driving Force GT. Für ~120€ kann man echt nicht mehr erwarten, ich bin damit echt zufrieden


----------



## rolli (31. Mai 2013)

Ich stimme 1awd1 vollkommen zu.
iracing als Vergleichskandidat ist sicher wichtig, nur wer hat das schon?
Freiwillige vor!


----------



## barbarendave2211 (31. Mai 2013)

pCARS Build 484 #BMW M3 GT @Eifelwald #Nordschleife - YouTube
Gefahren mit G27


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab iRacing, allerdings kein pCars


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe beides aber keine Zeit mich hier für einen solchen Artikel hinzusetzen. Vermutlich würde der eh recht viele Gegenstimmen bekommen, da cars bei mir nicht so gut abschneiden würde, wie bei den meisten anderen.  Ich bekomm schon das erste mal nen Anfall, wenn ich sehe (oder wenn ich nicht sehe), wie meine 3 Monitore unterstützt werden.  Da wird seit Anfang letzten Jahres regelmäßig im Forum drum gebeten das endlich mal zu implementieren und nix passiert.


----------



## 10203040 (1. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich habe beides aber keine Zeit mich hier für einen solchen Artikel hinzusetzen. Vermutlich würde der eh recht viele Gegenstimmen bekommen, da cars bei mir nicht so gut abschneiden würde, wie bei den meisten anderen.  Ich bekomm schon das erste mal nen Anfall, wenn ich sehe (oder wenn ich nicht sehe), wie meine 3 Monitore unterstützt werden.  Da wird seit Anfang letzten Jahres regelmäßig im Forum drum gebeten das endlich mal zu implementieren und nix passiert.


 
Das Spiel ist noch in der mache, die können ja auch nicht sofort alles einfügen was die Community gerne hätte. Das Spiel braucht auch so noch viel feinschliff was man so liest...


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch in der mache, die können ja auch nicht sofort alles einfügen was die Community gerne hätte. Das Spiel braucht auch so noch viel feinschliff was man so liest...



Sofort verlangt ja auch keiner. Aber nach gut 1,5 Jahren warten und ständigem Vertröstet werden, darf man dann doch mal meckern.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm schon das erste mal nen Anfall, wenn ich sehe (oder wenn ich nicht sehe), wie meine 3 Monitore unterstützt werden.  Da wird seit Anfang letzten Jahres regelmäßig im Forum drum gebeten das endlich mal zu implementieren und nix passiert.


FOV verstellen ist kein Problem und mittlerweile kann man auch das HUD verschieben. 
Also mir reicht das vorerst.


----------



## 10203040 (1. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Sofort verlangt ja auch keiner. Aber nach gut 1,5 Jahren warten und ständigem Vertröstet werden, darf man dann doch mal meckern.


 
Ich finde das eben doof . Es gibt wohl wichtigeres als einen perfekten drei Bildschirmsupport(Da sowieso nur die wenigsten auf drei Monitoren zocken), bzw. dinge die Vorrang haben, das sehen die wohl auch so.


Aber das es dich stört versteh ich natürlich auch . Nur seh ich das nicht ganz oben auf der muss gemacht werden Liste.

Naja bin gespannt wann Sie die Möglichkeit zum zugang kaufen eröffnen.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> FOV verstellen ist kein Problem und mittlerweile kann man auch das HUD verschieben.
> Also mir reicht das vorerst.



Das FOV verstellen ist ja auch nicht das Problem. Doof ist halt, dass ich für cars jedesmal meine Monitore verstellen müsste. Da hier kein Support für Tripple Screen vorhanden ist, müsste man die 3 Monitore in einer Reihe nebeneinander aufstellen, was ja den Vorteil der 3 Monitore wieder nahezu aufhebt.



10203040 schrieb:


> Ich finde das eben doof . Es gibt wohl wichtigeres als einen perfekten drei Bildschirmsupport(Da sowieso nur die wenigsten auf drei Monitoren zocken), bzw. dinge die Vorrang haben, das sehen die wohl auch so.
> 
> 
> Aber das es dich stört versteh ich natürlich auch . Nur seh ich das nicht ganz oben auf der muss gemacht werden Liste.
> ...



Da man mit cars ja den Simracer ansprechen möchte ist es schon wichtig. Bei den Konsolenkids ists egal aber bei den Simracern sind 3 Monitore ziemlich häufig vertreten. Im iracing Forum gabs mal ne Umfrage zu dem Thema, da haben über 750 Leute teilgenommen und von denen sind immerhin 45% mit Tripple Screen unterwegs. Und das soll ja nunmal auch die Zielgruppe für cars sein, daher halte ich es schon für wichtig das zeitnah mit einzubauen. Das man das mal nebenbei machen kann, haben die Jungs von Kunos ja bei AC bewiesen.


----------



## 10203040 (1. Juni 2013)

Aber man liest ja, das dass Spiel noch viel Feinschliff benötigt bezüglich Physik, findest du es nicht wichtiger das da alles passt? Statt schon in der Alpha(Beta Phase?) auf drei Monitoren zu fahren? Weiß nicht^^

Und bei so spielen wie iRacing glaub ich schon das da dann natürlich viele aus dem Forum auf drei Monitoren fahren.


----------



## Dedde (1. Juni 2013)

seit heute stürzt beim laden der nordschleife immer das spiel ab. wem gehts noch so


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Aber man liest ja, das dass Spiel noch viel Feinschliff benötigt bezüglich Physik, findest du es nicht wichtiger das da alles passt? Statt schon in der Alpha(Beta Phase?) auf drei Monitoren zu fahren? Weiß nicht^^
> 
> Und bei so spielen wie iRacing glaub ich schon das da dann natürlich viele aus dem Forum auf drei Monitoren fahren.



Aber auch die 3 Monitore gehören dazu. Allein um Rückschlüsse auf die Performance ziehen zu können gehört es dazu. Und klar, gibt es überall noch Baustellen aber die Jungs, die mir der Fahrphysik beschäftigt sind, haben mit der Grafiksparte ja nichts zu tun (so wird es zumindest immer wieder gesagt). Aber letztendlich hilft das Jammern ja auch nix. Für mich bedeutet das nur, dass ich hin und wieder mal anteste aber nie länger als ne halbe Stunde fahre, da alles halt noch unfertig ist und nichts richtig funktioniert.


----------



## KaterTom (1. Juni 2013)

Steht doch in den Release Notes zum Build 484! Eifelwald, Saikitto und der Test Track lassen sich nur in DX 9 fahren. In DX 11 crasht das Spiel bei diesen Tracks.
Und zum Thema Triple Screen: Die Entwickler haben sicher ihre Prioritätenliste an die sie sich halten und das ist auch gut so! Wichtig ist nur, dass der Triple Screen Support beim fertigen Spiel funktioniert.
Ich verstehe auch nicht was manche hier für Ansprüche an ein Spiel haben dass sich noch in mitten in seiner Entwicklung befindet. Der Vergleich mit iRacing ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch unnötig, zumal sich alle Wagen in pcars in unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstadien befinden und es noch viele Platzhalter in Bezug auf Sound und Physik gibt.


----------



## TSchaK (1. Juni 2013)

Nicht nur bei der Nordschleife...
Aber nicht immer, allgemein sehr instabil...


----------



## Timmynator (1. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das FOV verstellen ist ja auch nicht das Problem.  Doof ist halt, dass ich für cars jedesmal meine Monitore verstellen  müsste. Da hier kein Support für Tripple Screen vorhanden ist, müsste  man die 3 Monitore in einer Reihe nebeneinander aufstellen, was ja den  Vorteil der 3 Monitore wieder nahezu aufhebt.



Die  Idee bei Triple-Screen ist doch eben, dass man drei Monitore  nebeneinander stehen hat um darauf einem "natürlichen" FOV gerecht zu  werden. Oder meinst du mit "nebeneinander" tatsächlich parallel zu  einander auf der selben Ebene im Gegensatz zu angewinkelten Monitoren  links und rechts. 
Aber wo du es gerade sagst, ein Bezel Correct  fehlt in der Tat, das muss man afaik über den entsprechenden  Grafiktreiber realisieren. 



KaterTom schrieb:


> es noch viele Platzhalter in Bezug auf Sound und Physik gibt.


 
Was von den Meisten ebenso vergessen wird ist, dass es (gerade) bei der Reifenphysik ein längerer Prozess ist, um zum gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen. Wenn man sich allein mal anschaut, wieviele verschiedene Karkassen mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften Casey mittlerweile entwickelt hat (und zusätzlich die dafür nötige Mathematik durchblickt), bekommt man durchaus den Eindruck, dass die Physikentwicklung parallel auf Hochtouren läuft. Dass nicht jedes neue Zipfelchen, was aus Casey's virtueller Feder stammt, direkt in den Builds landet sondern erstmal zu einer gewissen Serienreife gebracht werden muss, sollte vor dem Hintergrund der "Eeeeh, alles anders, alles kaputt, warum geht das nicht"-Fraktion auch einleuchten.


----------



## BleifussF1 (1. Juni 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Multiplayer aus? Mit bis zu wie vielen anderen Spielern kann man gleichzeitig fahren?
> 
> Mein Traum wäre ja ein richtiges Online 24H Rennen (natürlich auf dem Nürburgring) mit wochenlanger Qualifikation und mehreren Fahrern je Team. Über 150 verschiedene Fahrzeugen verschiedener Klassen und und und..



Bis zu 64 Fahrer gleichzeitig ist möglich! Nordschleife ist enthalten  Selber schon gefahren dort (pCARS)


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2013)

Paar Leute haben einfach eine Kampagne gegen pCars und es ist völlig egal wie es wirklich ist. Denen kann man erzählen und zeigen was man will, ignorieren die einfach.

Man kann nicht nur blind vor Liebe sondern auch blind vor Hass (woher das auch immer kommen mag) sein.

Und ich will nicht wissen wie Iracing in der Entwicklung war. Oder meinen hier die "Sim-Profis" dass da alles sofort richtig war? lol.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. Juni 2013)

pCars ist immer noch in der Pre Alpha.. Was manche denken versteh ich auch nicht, wenn dass Ding kurz vor Release ist, okay.. Aber jetzt doch noch nicht.. Jetzt kann man doch nicht erwarten das dass Spiel wie ein fast fertiges Spiel ist..


----------



## rolli (1. Juni 2013)

@KaterTom
Endlich mal einer, der "Triple" richtig schreibt. 
Wobei, eigentlich müsste es doch mit drei p geschrieben werden, wegen dem "dreifach". 

Spaß beiseite, ich finds auch bisschen schade, das an dieser Stelle noch nicht viel passiert ist.
Aber mir ist die Performance derzeit zu schwach (ja ich hab keine Highest End-Grafikkarte, nur "High End"), daher bleibts grade bei FullHD...
Und immer dieses Umstellen, wenn man grad was Anderes zwischendurch spielen will, ist echt unbequem.
Dass das bei AMD nicht mit einem Tastendruck geht, also von drei Monitoren auf den mittleren umzustellen, ist schade. Aber ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Dass nicht jedes neue Zipfelchen, was aus Casey's virtueller Feder stammt, direkt in den Builds landet sondern erstmal zu einer gewissen Serienreife gebracht werden muss, sollte vor dem Hintergrund der "Eeeeh, alles anders, alles kaputt, warum geht das nicht"-Fraktion auch einleuchten.


Genau da sehe ich das Hauptrisiko bei der Entwicklung mit so vielen "Zuschauern":
Es kann passieren, dass an manchen Stellen der Mut fehlt etwas für ein paar Builds richtig zu zerhauen um dann schlussendlich zu einem besseren Ergebnis zu kommen. Eben weil dann wieder alle meckern weil es ja "vorher schon funktioniert hat".


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es als Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor sehen. Wenn man sich ein paar Builds wegen eines einzigen unausgegorenen Features richtig zerschießt (was bei den SM und M Builds durchaus häufiger vorkommt) geht einem gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit verloren, die anderen neuen Features von der Masse testen zu lassen. 
In gewisser Weise sind die SMs und Ms also die (kleinere) Gruppe, die auch kaputte Sachen zum Testen bekommt, um den wöchentlichen Massentest halbwegs reibungslos zu gestalten.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juni 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> @KaterTom
> Endlich mal einer, der "Triple" richtig schreibt.
> Wobei, eigentlich müsste es doch mit drei p geschrieben werden, wegen dem "dreifach".
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne 7970 und kann mit einem Tastendruck von den 3en am Rig auf den einzelnen am Schreibtisch oder den mittleren am Rig umstellen. warum das bei dir nicht geht weiß ich nicht. Hat aber nichts mit AMD zu tun.

@Timmynator:

Das ist genau das, was ich meine. Man müsste die Monitore in einer Reihe parallel aufstellen, da bei cars keinerlei Winkelkorrektur möglich ist und grade das macht ja Triple Screen erst so interessant. Kostet aber auch nicht unerheblich Leistung, daher ist es für den Entwickler doch eigentlich auch schon in der Beta Phase von Interesse, dass vernünftig zum laufen zu bekommen und nicht irgendwann festzustellen, dass hier etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass wir da vergebens drauf warten.

@Action:

Was blubbst du denn hier wieder rum? Ich habe doch nur geschrieben, dass cars bei mir nicht so gut wegkommt wie bei anderen. Setz mal deine rosarote Cars Brille ab und halt mal den Ball flach...


----------



## Dedde (2. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr Lieblings Autos?  Meiner ist der lotus 78 cosworth. Super kutvenlage und der geilste Sound.  Außerdem hat er ne h schaltung


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was ich meine. Man müsste die Monitore in einer Reihe parallel aufstellen, da bei cars keinerlei Winkelkorrektur möglich ist und grade das macht ja Triple Screen erst so interessant. Kostet aber auch nicht unerheblich Leistung, daher ist es für den Entwickler doch eigentlich auch schon in der Beta Phase von Interesse, dass vernünftig zum laufen zu bekommen und nicht irgendwann festzustellen, dass hier etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass wir da vergebens drauf warten.


 
Hoffentlich nicht und erst gegen Ende.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juni 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht und erst gegen Ende.



 Solltest deinen Satzbau vielleicht nochmal überdenken.


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Solltest deinen Satzbau vielleicht nochmal überdenken.


 
_Hoffentlich nicht, und erst gegen Ende._

Nein, passt alles so wie es ist auf den zitierten Abschnitt.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juni 2013)

Dann bleibt nur Rätselraten, worauf du hinaus willst. Vermutlich willst du sagen, dass du hoffst die Entwickler würde es nicht interessieren, wie ihre Engine auf mehr als nur einen Monitor performt und dieses Feature erst gegen Ende der Entwicklung eingebaut werden solle. Sehr engstirnige Ansicht hast du da. Du solltest vielleicht auch mal bedenken, dass manch einer von uns willens und in der Lage ist mehr als die 500€, die dein Rechner gekostet hat, in sein Hobby und sein Equipment zu investieren. Grad im Simracing Bereich ist es nicht ganz unüblich mehrere tausend Euro für Hardware auszugeben. Und für all die Leute spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle, wie das Spiel damit funktioniert. Und da grad auch diese Leute Zielgruppe von Cars sind, macht es m.M.n. natürlich auch Sinn in diese Richtung zu entwickeln.


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur Rätselraten, worauf du hinaus willst. Vermutlich willst du sagen, dass du hoffst die Entwickler würde es nicht interessieren, wie ihre Engine auf mehr als nur einen Monitor performt und dieses Feature erst gegen Ende der Entwicklung eingebaut werden solle. Sehr engstirnige Ansicht hast du da. Du solltest vielleicht auch mal bedenken, dass manch einer von uns willens und in der Lage ist mehr als die 500€, die dein Rechner gekostet hat, in sein Hobby und sein Equipment zu investieren. Grad im Simracing Bereich ist es nicht ganz unüblich mehrere tausend Euro für Hardware auszugeben. Und für all die Leute spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle, wie das Spiel damit funktioniert. Und da grad auch diese Leute Zielgruppe von Cars sind, macht es m.M.n. natürlich auch Sinn in diese Richtung zu entwickeln.


 
Hoffentlich nicht, und erst gegen Ende.

Hoffentlich konzentrieren die Entwickler nicht jetzt nur auf das solange der Rest noch nicht gut läuft. Sondern erst gegen Ende zum Relase hin wenn der Rest steht.

Es ist immernoch eine Pre-Alpha...

Was hat das jetzt angesprochene mit meinem Rechner oder meinem Willen etc. zu tun? Gar nichts.

Die Zielgruppe sind anscheinend auch Konsolenspieler mit nur einem Monitor, also seid Ihr die wenigsten die mit den mehreren Monitoren und dem mehrere Tausend EUR Ausrüstung zocken. Keine Ahnung wieso Ihr jetzt unbedingt schon eine stabile Lösung wollt um auf drei Monitoren zu spielen, solang der Rest sowieso nicht passt...


----------



## Iro540 (2. Juni 2013)

Muss auch mal wieder meinen senf dazu geben   Genau. Sehe ich auch so. Erstmal die physik, sound etc. gescheit implementieren und programmieren, dann den rest. Ist wie mit den ersten schritten. Erst mal ein bein vors andere setzen und wenn man das hat, kann man mal schaun, wies mit schnell laufen geht oder mit hochspringen. Die basis muss stehen und gut ists.

Ich finde pcars ganz cool (grafik, streckenauswahl und autoauswahl etc) aber wenn ich echtes rennfeeling haben moechte, greife ich auf race on / gtr eco zurueck.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juni 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe sind anscheinend auch Konsolenspieler mit nur einem Monitor, also seid Ihr die wenigsten die mit den mehreren Monitoren und dem mehrere Tausend EUR Ausrüstung zocken. Keine Ahnung wieso Ihr jetzt unbedingt schon eine stabile Lösung wollt um auf drei Monitoren zu spielen, solang der Rest sowieso nicht passt...



Von einer stabilen Lösung kann ja gar nicht die Rede sein, es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine instabile..... Und das ich nicht ganz allein mit der Forderung dastehe zeigen ja die regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Fragen im WMD-Forum. Was für den einen wichtig, ist für den anderen halt unwichtig. Mich persönlich interessiert der Replay/Fotomodus z.B. nicht die Bohne (ich will fahren und nicht Screenshots machen) und  finde ihn extrem unwichtig aber der ist schon mit allem was man braucht drin. Wozu, wenn doch andere Sachen soooo wichtig sind? Für so einen Unsinn war ja auch Zeit, warum dann nicht mal kurz einen der Grafikjungs abstellen, der mal just die Winkelkorrektur einbaut? 

@Iro540: 

Die Grafiksparte hat nichts mit Physik oder Sound zu tun, das machen wohl andere.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juni 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> @KaterTom
> Endlich mal einer, der "Triple" richtig schreibt.
> Wobei, eigentlich müsste es doch mit drei p geschrieben werden, wegen dem "dreifach".
> 
> ...


 

dann solltesst du mal die windows und p taste gleichzeitig drücken, dann kannst du zwischen , eyefinity alias doppelt, erweitert für drei einzelmonitore und eben nur projektor als einzelmonitor hin und herschalten. Das ist eine Windowsfunktion und vom gpu hersteller unabhängig.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juni 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> dann solltesst du mal die windows und p taste gleichzeitig drücken, dann kannst du zwischen , eyefinity alias doppelt, erweitert für drei einzelmonitore und eben nur projektor als einzelmonitor hin und herschalten. Das ist eine Windowsfunktion und vom gpu hersteller unabhängig.



genau so ist es.


----------



## rolli (6. Juni 2013)

Danke Kollegen, funktioniert!


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2013)

Dedde schrieb:


> Habt ihr Lieblings Autos?  Meiner ist der lotus 78 cosworth. Super kutvenlage und der geilste Sound.  Außerdem hat er ne h schaltung



Den mag ich auch!


----------



## infantri (7. Juni 2013)

Das Game sieht klasse aus


----------



## Dedde (7. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute.  Kommen die updates fur alle spieler gleichzeitig? Weil gestern oder vorgestern hatte ich immer noch Version 484 da sind ja schon neuere draußen.


----------



## Modmaster (8. Juni 2013)

Welchen Toolpack hast du denn ? Der Build von gestern kam ziemlich spät. Und jenachdem was man für einen Toolpack hat, bekommt man entweder jeden Tag oder jeden Freitag bzw. jeden esten Freitag im Monat ein update. 

Hier mal die neue Strecke ( Fort Felix ) und der neue Capri Sound.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1juGyM8GEOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7At77zYKH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (8. Juni 2013)

Ich komme seit über einer woche kaum mehr ins spiel. Erst nach 5-6 versuchen. Des hängt immer beim start wenn man die automarken sieht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## norse (8. Juni 2013)

Der Capri ist ja schon echt krank  gefällt mir sehr gut ^^ Sound und Auto, einfach hammer


----------



## Andregee (9. Juni 2013)

dann höre dir den capri mal im original an

Zakspeed Ford Turbo Capri - YouTube!

ab minute 6. Finde den sound in cars ziemlich mau, klingt wie ein platzhalter.


----------



## 3Vortex3 (9. Juni 2013)

Da ich ja leider kein Member bin, frage ich einfach mal hier nach: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit SafetyCars, Boxenstops, Abschleppwagen und Streckenposten, wird was davon kommen und wann? Wenn z.B. nach einem Crash das SafetyCar rauskommt und dann die Streckenposten die Teile aufkehren und der Unfallwagen abgeschleppt wird, würde das einiges zu Feeling beitragen...


----------



## tonyx86 (11. Juni 2013)

Boxenstopps? Nein, man wird komplette Renndistanzen durchfahren 

Zum Rest: Stichwort "pre-alpha"


----------



## _VFB_ (11. Juni 2013)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> Boxenstopps? Nein, man wird komplette Renndistanzen durchfahren



Ernsthaft ???


----------



## TSchaK (11. Juni 2013)

Bei 24Stunden Rennen wird es dann danach gehen wer am sparsamsten fährt 

Hoffentlich hab ich am WE mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit zum fahren. Das letzte mal ist schon 2 Wochen her...


----------



## 3Vortex3 (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut und ich glaube Pit Stop heißt Boxenstopp.


----------



## Dedde (11. Juni 2013)

Klar kommen boxen stops noch dazu


----------



## Interceptorvtec (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Bin neu hier im Forum und bin auch im Besitz von PCars.
Mein Name im Spiel ist der gleiche wie hier. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## rolli (12. Juni 2013)

Ist ja ne nette Idee, dass sie Misty Loch (Fort Felix) aus Test Drive Ferrari eingebaut haben.
Sieht man aber sofort, dass die optische Qualität nicht so ganz mit den anderen Strecken mithalten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2013)

Ist halt längst nicht fertig. War ja zuletzt mit Solitude auch nicht anders.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (13. Juni 2013)

Sollte es nicht "soon" wieder pCars zu erwerben geben?


----------



## Interceptorvtec (13. Juni 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht "soon" wieder pCars zu erwerben geben?



Bei Steam demnächst wieder soweit ich weiß. Wann genau steht wohl noch nicht fest.


Version 494 ist da


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bL4dkU6Ji4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2013)

Ich finde den Ford Capri seit dem letzten Update ziemlich schwer zu fahren. Er rutscht irgendwie zu schnell weg. Vielleicht liegt es an den Reifen, welche noch kein fertiges Physikmodell haben.


----------



## Modmaster (19. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6ROT-HE_PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edLnXEake1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (19. Juni 2013)

Ach ja, die Strecke hat schon wieder einen neuen Namen.
Weiß einer, warum? 
Ist doch eh fiktiv.


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2013)

Da stand irgendwie, dass sich ein User beschwer hat und deshalb hat die Strecke jetzt einen unaussprechbaren Namen.


----------



## rolli (20. Juni 2013)

Aha, so ist das also.
Soll wohl jetzt ein schottischer Name sein. So wie vorher Misty Loch (Test Drive) vermutlich auch auf Schottland anspielte.


----------



## maxscmitz (21. Juni 2013)

wer hat eigentlich wem nachgemacht? hat Raceroom racing experience project cars nachgemacht, oder andersherum? - Ich meine ein Ford Capri ist ein recht außergewöhnliches Fahrzeug; Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass beide Programmentwickler zur selben Zeit den Gedanken eines Ford Capri haben  


Ps: Weiß man eigentlich schon genaueres über das bald "wiedereröffnete" crowd-funding von Project CARS? :o


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. Juni 2013)

Warum nachgemacht?Gibt es bei dem F2GG etwa auch nen Capri...bei pCars ist der sicher schon seit ca.3 Monaten On Board 

Und was das neu einkaufen angeht dann allerhöchstens wenn alles über Steam läuft...aber ich denke nicht das da noch was wird!
Aber bis 2014 ist ja nicht mehr lange


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2013)

Am 14. März wurde der Capri für R3E bekanntgegeben und seit dem gibt es auch die G5 Classics Wagenklasse die auch itlerweile den BMW 320 Gruppe 5 beeinhaltet...

Btw: Nachmachen wird hier keiner was, ist ja oft so das es die gleichen Wagen in verschiedenen Racing Games gibt...

Kommen denn bei pCars auch noch mehr Gruppe 5 Wagen oder was ist das dort für ne Klasse..?


----------



## Modmaster (22. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mit neuer Helmkamera 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L61yZ1kXkqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Own3r (22. Juni 2013)

Da hast du aber eine der am wenigsten fertiggestellten Strecken für das Video ausgewählt. Fahr mal auf Monza mit der neuen Helmkamera. Da kommt das DOF mehr zur Geltung.


----------



## Modmaster (22. Juni 2013)

Willow Spring sieht Real auch nicht gerade besser aus


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2013)

warum verschwimmt denn das Bild in Kurven? Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juni 2013)

Willow Springs wirkt rieeesig in pCars...

Sieht hier viel kompakter aus...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tz_JZKpqmg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Invisiblo (23. Juni 2013)

Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Bei Steam demnächst wieder soweit ich weiß. Wann genau steht wohl noch nicht fest.


 
Oh, das wäre klasse. Ich war (als es noch ging) schon im Menü, um ein Tool-Pack zu kaufen, dann ist was dazwischen gekommen und ich hab einfach gedacht "mach ich wann anders". Als ich dann nach einiger Zeit wieder reingeschaut habe war es gesperrt und ich beiße mir bis heute in den Ar***.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2013)

Mal ein Replay vom SLS AMG. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maQyuFYATLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedBrain (25. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWc-cxxDMm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2013)

Soundtechnisch ist das Spiel ja fast gleichauf mit Granturismo 1 damlas auf der Playsation 1. Sowas heute noch zu bringen ist echt ein NoGo Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt......


----------



## rolli (26. Juni 2013)

Wer glaubt allen Ernstes, dass der Sound bereits final ist?
Das Projekt ist immer noch preAlpha.
Und außerdem sitzt da Dr. Stephen Baysted dran, der weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juni 2013)

Newsflash:

Um den Anforderungen der Financial Services Authority / Financial Conduct Authority in UK zu genügen, wird SMS die Aufnahme neuer Members nicht wieder eröffnen und keine Upgrades bestehender Accounts mehr durchführen. Für bestehende Accounts kann das eingelegte Geld jedoch rückerstattet werden. 

Dies geschieht vor dem Hintergrund dass die ehem. FSA, jetzt FCA der Ansicht ist, dass das ursprüngliche WMD-Modell von SMS einer kollektiven Kapitalanlage (collective investment scheme) entspricht, was entgegen dem ausdrücklichen Wunsch von SMS einer Investition seitens der Members gleichkäme. Dementsprechend wird das Modell für pCARS in o.g. Weise angepasst und für künftige Projekte ebenfalls entsprechend angepasst werden. 

Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit mehr noch neue Member-Accounts zu bekommen und aktiv an der Entwicklung teilzuhaben. Alle Interessenten müssen jetzt bis zum Release des Spiels warten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2013)

Toll


----------



## acti0n (29. Juni 2013)

So ein Quatsch. Es wird möglich sein, indem man sich in die PS4/Xbox One-Fassung ein äh NICHTinvestiert 

Da man natürlich keinen Zugriff auf die Konsolen DEV-Kits hat wird man die PC-Version spielen können.

Zum Zeitpunkt wurde aber nichts gesagtl

Quelly? Ian Bell,  Slightly Mad Studios Boss.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. Juni 2013)

Wie jetzt...konsolen Spiel kaufen und am Pc dann die Alpha spielen?Naja als notlösung Ok aber dann hat mann beim fertigen Release ein Konsolengame  

Der neue Z4 Sound ist ist ja mal brutal geworden


----------



## kaepernickus (29. Juni 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Soundtechnisch ist das Spiel ja fast gleichauf mit Granturismo 1 damlas auf der Playsation 1. Sowas heute noch zu bringen ist echt ein NoGo Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt......


 
ähhh nein. Das stimmt einfach nicht.
Klar haben in einer Alpha-Version einige Autos noch Platzhalter-Sounds/Grafiken..., aber viele Autos haben schon richtig gute Motorensounds.

Wenn es an dem Spiel etwas gibt, wo man sich noch berechtigt echte Sorgen machen sollte/darf, dann ist das die Fahrphysik.


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Juni 2013)

Wobei mich die Sounds auch nicht überzeugen. Grade die Cockpitsounds vom Motor sind mitunter sehr nervig.


----------



## Macs344 (29. Juni 2013)

Die Sounds der Autos sind zum Teil schon realistisch und passend zu mAuto doch dürften sie sich in der Lautstärke noch mehr underscheiden! Denn ein f1 auto ist wesentlich lauter als ein ford capri.. Und die Sounds dürften noch wesentlich aggressiver klingen! Der aktuelle Simbin F2p racing Simulator ist da noch um einiges vorraus !


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2013)

Sooo, hab nach gefühlten 50GB Patches und ein paar Monaten Auszeit mal PCars wieder angemacht und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass es nur noch Cockpit-Ansichten gibt  Was soll das denn bitte? Gleich mal GRID2 kopiert oder was...


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2013)

Es gibt jetzt eine Taste um zwischen "Kategorie" der Kameraeinstellung um zu stellen und eine für die genaue Kameraposition. Verloren gegangen ist überhaupt keine Perspektive.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt eine Taste um zwischen "Kategorie" der Kameraeinstellung um zu stellen und eine für die genaue Kameraposition. Verloren gegangen ist überhaupt keine Perspektive.


 
Freut mich, das zu hören. War mächtig verärgert, aber wenn es doch geht, ists ja ok. Aber wieso muss man das ganze wieder umständlicher machen?


----------



## Timmynator (30. Juni 2013)

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten: Einmal um die grundlegende Art der Kamera zu wählen (Aussen-, Innen-, Motorhaubenansicht etc) und dann gewisse Variationen innerhalb der jeweiligen Position. Die entsprechenden Funktionen in den Optionen heißen glaub ich "Change View Set" und "Change Camera" oder so ähnlich. 

Ich find's eigentlich ganz sinnvoll, so muss man (gerade wenn man versehentlich den Knopf drückt) nicht erst durch die gesamte Sammlung von Kamerapositionen klicken sondern nur durch die paar für die gerade gewählte Position, z.B. die drei Innenraumkameras statt insgesamt 8 oder 10 globalen Einstellungen. Richtig kompliziert wird's erst, wenn man seine eigenen Kamerapositionen auf den dafür vorgesehenen Slots speichert


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke dir für die Info.

Muss nun mal nen Doppel verursachen, sonst kommt der Thread nicht nach oben  Kann mir jemand sagen, ob PCars von SMT profitiert oder nicht?


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Juli 2013)

Hier steht alles soweit: Project Cars: Entwickler-Interview zu DX11 samt Benchmarks plus die besten Screenshots - Project Cars: Multicore, DirectX 11, Benchmarks und Sound Kann sich ja noch vieles ändern


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2013)

naja, mal davon abgesehen, dass der Test uralt ist  Trotzdem danke. Könnte jemand mit einem i7 das mal in der aktuellen Built testen?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Juli 2013)

Läuft wie geschmiert mit meinem alten i7.Wieso,was soll damit sein?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

Bei einem i7 kann man ja SMT abschalten, womit man quasi einen i5 hat. Dann mal schauen, wie sich die fps verhalten.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Juli 2013)

Ok,da wir beide fast das selbe Sys haben ist das Easy  nenn mir mal deine Taktrate deiner Gtx,dann stelle ich meine auf die selben werte ein.Und die InGame Settings!?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

ingame läuft sie meist mit 1241MHz. Ingame Settings kann ich dir frühestens heute Abend nachliefern, weiß ich net genau


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Juli 2013)

1241Mhz  bei meiner ollen 670er ist bei 1237Mhz das Limit erreicht


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2013)

Hier mal zu  der aktuellen Physik des Spiels: http://youtu.be/z6i2POO_zlI 

gespielt wird das Spiel vom ihm mit einer GTX 470 ^^
http://youtu.be/z6i2POO_zlI


----------



## Andregee (3. Juli 2013)

smt bremmst Cars aus, habe ich mehrfach probiert indem ich die Funktion im Bios deaktiviert habe. Cars frist CPU eh zum Frühstück, wenn man jegliche Details runterschraubt, sind beim vollem STarterfeld 60fps kaum möglich. Richtig übel wird es in Regenrennen, da könne man schon 8GHZ oder 8 echte Kerne gebrauchen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> smt bremmst Cars aus, habe ich mehrfach probiert indem ich die Funktion im Bios deaktiviert habe. Cars frist CPU eh zum Frühstück, wenn man jegliche Details runterschraubt, sind beim vollem STarterfeld 60fps kaum möglich. Richtig übel wird es in Regenrennen, da könne man schon 8GHZ oder 8 echte Kerne gebrauchen.



Man entwickelt kein Spiel was nicht auf jedem gamer PC laufen kann, hat SmS kein interesse am Gewinn? 
Achtkerner für ein Videospiel? Heute werden nichtmal 4 Kerne richtig genutzt Das Spiel befindet sich in einer Alpha, ganz klar das es beschissen läuft. 
Angeblich startet bald auf Steam die Open Beta, freue mich drauf!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Juli 2013)

Was heißt denn hier "läuft beschissen"  Wenn ich mich an den Frames von Grid 2@Max orientiere und das dann mit pCars vergleiche muss ich Lachen!
pCars läuft für die gebotene Optik Hervorragend solange mann nicht über DSx2 hinausgeht.


----------



## rolli (4. Juli 2013)

"Open Beta", ist das sicher?
Nach der "preAlpha" sollte doch eher eine Alpha folgen; zudem ist der Release noch viele Monate entfernt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (4. Juli 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> "Open Beta", ist das sicher?
> Nach der "preAlpha" sollte doch eher eine Alpha folgen; zudem ist der Release noch viele Monate entfernt.


 Sicher ist es nicht, Gerüchteküche hat das gekocht^^. Der aktuelle Build des Clients ist ja 505, für mich schon Betastatus^^


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2013)

Die Buildnummern sind einfach nur hoch gezählt. Das hat nichts mit Alpha, Beta o.Ä zu tun.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Aus welchem Grund sollte es ne open Beta geben, bei so vielen, die für die closed Alpha bezahlt haben?


----------



## TSchaK (4. Juli 2013)

Für mich das erste mal das ich was von einer open Beta höre.
Macht auch kein Sinn...
Wo hast du das den her?


----------



## acti0n (4. Juli 2013)

Wird garantiert zu 100% sicher keine open Beta geben.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Könnte jemand mit einem i7 das mal in der aktuellen Built testen?



Hab mal zwei Run`s (FrapsBench) mit dem Formel A auf Spa gemacht. 

Mit SMT       Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
                  6245,   120000,    28,  62, 52.042 

Ohne SMT     Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
                  6615,    120000,   35,  62, 55.125

Schwarz auf Weiß ist`s zwar ohne SMT besser aber unterm zocken habe ich keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Juli 2013)

selber gefahren oder ein Replay lauen lassen?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (5. Juli 2013)

Die Frames stammen aus dem Rennen


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2013)

Ich finde, dass Cars im Moment ziemlich unfahrbar ist, denn das neue Reifenmodell hat nicht wirklich mehr Grip, sodass beim Beschleunigen das Heck viel zu schnell wegrutscht.


----------



## Soldyah (5. Juli 2013)

Grade zufällig drüber gestolpert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6i2POO_zlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz lustig in "Monaco"


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2013)

Mit welchem Auto denn? Hab gestern mal wieder getestet und keine Probleme gehabt. Man kann halt seit ein paar builds kein Vollgas mehr aus jeder Kurve geben aber das ist ja auch richtig so.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. Juli 2013)

Hmm,gestern noch mit dem Xbox Pad das selbe gedacht!Aber als ich heute mein G27 entstaubt hatte ich gar keine Probleme...ganz im gegenteil,es geht langsam in die richtige Richtung!

Edit: Owner meint damit mehrere Autos...z.B. M3 Gt oder Z4


----------



## Own3r (6. Juli 2013)

Genau die Autos bzw. deren Reifen (z.B. auch der Zonda) haben ziemliche Probleme. Wahrscheinlich ist es wie bei NFS Shift, sodass man das Spiel nur mit Lenkrad ordentlich fahren kann. Dann muss ich es wohl demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2013)

Shift kann man auch mit Lenkrad nicht ordentlich fahren.....


----------



## Own3r (6. Juli 2013)

Im Vergleich zwischen Controller und Lenkrad ist das Lenkrad für mich viel besser geeignet. Cars kann man im Moment nicht mehr mit Controller fahren...mal sehen, in wie weit man da noch was verändert.
Und diese "Probleme" mit den Reifen habe nicht nur ich, sondern auch andere im WMD Forum. Aber wie gesagt - ist noch ne Alpha.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Man entwickelt kein Spiel was nicht auf jedem gamer PC laufen kann, hat SmS kein interesse am Gewinn?
> Achtkerner für ein Videospiel? Heute werden nichtmal 4 Kerne richtig genutzt Das Spiel befindet sich in einer Alpha, ganz klar das es beschissen läuft.
> Angeblich startet bald auf Steam die Open Beta, freue mich drauf!


 
Es ging um nichts weiter als den aktuellen Status. Eine Glaskugel für zukünftige Verhältnisse habe ich nicht


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Shift kann man auch mit Lenkrad nicht ordentlich fahren.....



Mit den richtigen Mods geht`s ganz gut  ansonsten war es grausam...


----------



## RedBrain (7. Juli 2013)

Neue Trailer von JonZ




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6X2Q6xFSF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Original = 2560x1080


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte zugerne mal ein Nachtrennen bei Regen und wenn möglich mit Blitz und Donner sehen.


----------



## rolli (8. Juli 2013)

Haben wir mittlerweile eigentlich Regenreifen?

Hab mich nicht drum gekümmert, ich fahr lieber bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2013)

Hab mich bisher noch gar nicht um Reifen, Flügel geschert. Einfach Multiplexer an und los


----------



## FabulousBK81 (9. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du aber meistens das nachsehen...im MP fahren die meisten mit angepasstem Setup so das die Einstellungen wie Reifen,Flügel,Gänge etc. schon wichtig sind


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Juli 2013)

Ich komme meist mit (vordere Hälfte), aber das lässt sich natürlich nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre dafür, dass der Host auch auswählen kann, das nur das default-Setup gefahren werden kann. Dann hat wenigstens jeder (fast) gleiche Chancen.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber meistens das nachsehen...im MP fahren die meisten mit angepasstem Setup so das die Einstellungen wie Reifen,Flügel,Gänge etc. schon wichtig sind


 
Lame. Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe, das Auto anzupassen. Sowas ersetze ich mit Aggressivität. Kommt zwar kein Sieg dabei rum, aber das Rennen wird garantiert immer lustig.  Zumindest für mich.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lame. Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe, das Auto anzupassen. Sowas ersetze ich mit Aggressivität. Kommt zwar kein Sieg dabei rum, aber das Rennen wird garantiert immer lustig.  Zumindest für mich.



"Lustig"  Wenn ich das schon höre... Bleib mal lieber bei NfS,Grid2 etc. wenn du das Einstellen des Wagen als "Lame" bezeichnest!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lame. Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe, das Auto anzupassen. Sowas ersetze ich mit Aggressivität. Kommt zwar kein Sieg dabei rum, aber das Rennen wird garantiert immer lustig.  Zumindest für mich.


 Bei allem Respekt, aber _dazu _fällt mir nur _eines _ein: Soziopath.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lame. Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe, das Auto anzupassen. Sowas ersetze ich mit Aggressivität. Kommt zwar kein Sieg dabei rum, aber das Rennen wird garantiert immer lustig.  Zumindest für mich.



Kannst du mir deinen Namen bei pcars sagen damit du auf meine schwarze Liste kommst?
Bei solchen Leuten bekomm ich nämlich das Kotzen!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe WMD führt irgendein Lizens System ein...denn,Fische haben auf der Rennstrecke nichts verloren


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juli 2013)

Wir sind ja solche Angeber:

Edit: Embeddings gehen iwie nicht:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Proje...ernseher-mit-85-Zoll-fuer-35000-Euro-1078070/


----------



## TSchaK (10. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir sind ja solche Angeber:
> 
> [ctecvideo]52783[/ctecvideo]


 ich sehe kein Video

EDIT: Ok, dann jetzt so.
EDIT2: jetzt ist es auch hier wieder da...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lame. Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe, das Auto anzupassen. Sowas ersetze ich mit Aggressivität. Kommt zwar kein Sieg dabei rum, aber das Rennen wird garantiert immer lustig.  Zumindest für mich.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juli 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe WMD führt irgendein Lizens System ein...denn,Fische haben auf der Rennstrecke nichts verloren



Genau, denn irgendwann müssen dieses Startchaos mal aufhören, denn es gibt immer welche, die es einfach nicht können und die andren Spieler müssen es ausbaden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Juli 2013)

Gott wie ich es bereuhe, mir keinen FUll Member Pass geholt zu haben.... mittlerweile bin ich verdammt scharf auf das Spiel... 
muss mich wohl bis 2014 gedulden :/


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. Juli 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Gott wie ich es bereuhe, mir keinen FUll Member Pass geholt zu haben.... mittlerweile bin ich verdammt scharf auf das Spiel...
> muss mich wohl bis 2014 gedulden :/


 
Kann ich gut verstehen...zum Glück bin ich gleich am Anfang mit eingestiegen,ich wüsste sonst nicht welches andere Aktuelle Rennspiel mir soviel Freude bereitet!
Und der Umfang ist verglichen mit so anderen Fertigen oder auch Beta RacingGames schon mal ne Nr. für sich...ca. 36 verschiedene Strecken,41 Autos und da kommt noch mehr


----------



## TSchaK (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir pCars jetzt bei Steam runter geladen, aber der Startet nur mit DX9...

Wie bekomm ich den dazu überredet mit DX11 zu starten?

EDIT: Hab´s.
Für die die es noch interessiert: auf das Spiel Rechtsklick->Eigenschaften und bei "Start-Optionen Festlegen" "-dx11" eintragen.


----------



## rolli (11. Juli 2013)

Und hier noch ein Hinweis für Steam-Nutzer:
Unter dem Reiter "Betas" lässt sich einstellen, wie oft man die Updates bekommen möchte.
Standardmäßig ist monatlich eingestellt, also für Junior-Member.
Natürlich kann man nur die Builds starten, die einem zustehen.


----------



## Macs344 (12. Juli 2013)

Weiß hier jemand ob es den Audi R8 LMS Ultra in pCars jemals geben wird ? Wäre echt entäuscht wenn nicht.. Bin ein Audi Fan und dieses auto zählt nunmal aktuell in der GT3 Klasse zu den schnellsten..! Also hat da jemand infos ?


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, hat SMS keine Audi Lizenz. Daher wird's wohl auch keinen R8 geben.


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juli 2013)

Und was passiert mit den "Asano", was ja sozusagen Audi ist?
Bleiben die so im Spiel ,wenn keine Lizenz mehr kommt?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Juli 2013)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Audi nicht kommt...wie schon gesagt...was passiert dann mit dem Asano,der basiert ja auf nem Audi  Audi muss kommen!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, hat SMS *noch* keine Audi Lizenz.


Hab die Aussage mal korrigiert .
SMS wird alles daran setzen die "Asanos" offiziell zu machen. Nur gibt es halt aktuell keine Einigung.


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juli 2013)

Die hätten die zwei Autos zumindest nicht gemacht, wenn sie nicht Vor hätten Audi ins Boot zu holen.


----------



## Andregee (12. Juli 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Hinweis für Steam-Nutzer:
> Unter dem Reiter "Betas" lässt sich einstellen, wie oft man die Updates bekommen möchte.
> Standardmäßig ist monatlich eingestellt, also für Junior-Member.
> Natürlich kann man nur die Builds starten, die einem zustehen.



muss man dazu uach den betacode eingeben? mein mir zugewiesener Key funktioniert da nämlich nicht


----------



## Andregee (12. Juli 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen...zum Glück bin ich gleich am Anfang mit eingestiegen,ich wüsste sonst nicht welches andere Aktuelle Rennspiel mir soviel Freude bereitet!
> Und der Umfang ist verglichen mit so anderen Fertigen oder auch Beta RacingGames schon mal ne Nr. für sich...ca. 36 verschiedene Strecken,41 Autos und da kommt noch mehr



Für GTR2 wie für RAce und GTL habe ich gut je 500 Strecken, die Autos habe ich noch nicht gezählt, es sind aber einige.
Dazu gibt's Boxenstops, volle Rennen und alles was dazugehört


----------



## Krasus (12. Juli 2013)

Mal eine dumme Frage: Wie wechsele ich in die verschiedenen Kameramodi außerhalb des Cockpits?


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juli 2013)

lange den Knopf drücken für die Kameraeinstellungen oder in den Einstellungen umstellen.


----------



## Krasus (12. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## Macs344 (12. Juli 2013)

Also kurz um, hier weiß auch niemand mehr zum Thema Audi in pCars als ich schon wusste.. !?


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juli 2013)

Im Forum finde ich zumindest nichts zu dem Thema...


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Juli 2013)

Im Forum findet man folgendes zu den beiden Asano:

- Asano LM11 replaced with 3 SMS Le Mans Prototypes. 
- Asano X4 replaced with SMS Equivalent. Bodywork change only

Klingt für mich so, als ob es keine Lizenz geben wird.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2013)

Ich müsste mal wieder updaten. Ich fahr noch mit Build 382 oder so...


----------



## rolli (12. Juli 2013)

@Andregee
Ich musste den Code nicht nochmal eingeben.
Einfach nur z.B. "weekly" auswählen und fertig.


----------



## Dedde (12. Juli 2013)

weiß jmd wie ich pCars mit steam verknüpfen kann? also nicht nur die exe, sondern richtig


----------



## rolli (12. Juli 2013)

Ist doch alles im Forum beschrieben:
In deinem Profil im WMD-Forum ist dein Steam-Key hinterlegt.
Den einfach bei Steam aktivieren und fertig.


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Juli 2013)

Es besteht wohl auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, irgendwie an einen Member Account zu kommen ?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (13. Juli 2013)

Genau jetzt entdecke ich das Spiel, genau jetzt kommt man nicht mehr mit auf's Boot


----------



## Macs344 (13. Juli 2013)

Weiß jeman warum die autos (Build 515) in den auslaufzonen so extrem rutschen ? Wenn man zb. In Spa mal auf die 50m breite Auslaufzone kommt rutscht man drehend mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit weiter bis zur bande. Und will mannzurück zu strecke, dreht man sich einfach nur noch im kreis.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist, das alles neben der Strecke wie Eis ist. Besonders der Rasen ist so glatt, dass man nicht mehr davon wegkommt. Ich habe das mal in der Telemetrie beobachtet und gesehen, dass die Reifen überhaupt keine Reibung neben der Strecke haben und folglich damit auch einen Grip. Aber ich denke SMS wird da schon nachbessern, denn die neuen Reifenmodelle sind ja noch nicht fertig.
Über Steam habe ich es jetzt auch installiert und ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Macs344 (13. Juli 2013)

Ja steam läuft top nur wo kann man da das aktuelle build sehen ??? Und mir ist noch was zum thema Audi aufgefallen die Autos welche im publikum herrumstehen sind alles neue und alte Audis..


----------



## Dedde (15. Juli 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Ist doch alles im Forum beschrieben:
> In deinem Profil im WMD-Forum ist dein Steam-Key hinterlegt.
> Den einfach bei Steam aktivieren und fertig.



Aso. Hab dort nicht geschaut.  Danke


----------



## Dedde (16. Juli 2013)

Also der ariel atom v8 ist derzeit unfahrbar. Bei der kleinsten lenkbewegung dreht er sich sofort.  Allgemein machen autos zur zeit unvorhersehbare Dinge.  Hoffe da ändert sich noch einiges. Vllcht wird auch assetto corsa besser. Bin gespannt


----------



## kingkoolkris (16. Juli 2013)

Also Stand jetzt bin ich noch wenig zufrieden mit der pCars-Fahrphysik. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen Assetto Corsa wird das Rennen machen.


----------



## Dedde (16. Juli 2013)

Manche autos sind echt gut und realistisch zufahren. Andere hingegen eine Katastrophe


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2013)

Was eigentlich nur zwei Schlüsse zulässt:
1. Das Physikmodell ist schlecht
Oder
2. Die Leute die die Autos designen haben keine Ahnung wie sie das Physikmodell für ihr Auto parametrieren müssen.

Hoffentlich ist es "nur" Nr 2.

Manchmal ist aber auch schlicht das Standardsetup so bescheiden, dass das physikalisch korrekte Verhalten einem nicht wie ein solches vor kommt.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juli 2013)

3. Viele Physikmodelle sind noch Platzhalter


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2013)

Solche Diskussionen sind in allen pCars Threads sinnlos da immer das gleiche als Antwort kommt: pre Alpha und Platzhalter... lol

Und wenn man sich damit nich zufrieden gibt is man gleich der unwissende Noob... lol²


----------



## rolli (17. Juli 2013)

Gut erkannt.

Leider ist pCars noch lange nicht soweit fortgeschritten, dass man es mit bereits erhältlichen oder fast fertigen Simulationen (AC) vergleichen könnte.

Hoffentlich verzetteln sich die Entwickler nicht zu sehr.
Sonst erscheint pCars 2015.


----------



## Dedde (17. Juli 2013)

Ist aber noch nicht für jedermann erhältlich oder? Würde ac so gern probieren


----------



## rolli (17. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar offtopic:
Wenn du NetKar Pro hast, kannst du die Tech-Preview testen.
Ansonsten auf die offizielle Demo warten.


----------



## Dedde (17. Juli 2013)

Aso. Hab ich im ac thread schon gelesen. Danke


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 3. Viele Physikmodelle sind noch Platzhalter


Die Platzhalter sind dann aber Modelle von Autos die schon funktionieren und haben ergo auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Timmynator (18. Juli 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Sonst erscheint pCars 2015.



pCARS Nukem Edition?


----------



## Macs344 (18. Juli 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> pCARS Nukem Edition?



Mich würds nicht stören  je umfangreicher und ausgereifter desto besser  ubd ich mein ich kanns ja schon fahren


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P19hr2j_Q0E&feature

Der AMG mit (endlich) detailiertem cockpit


----------



## rolli (22. Juli 2013)

Der normale SLS hatte doch im Gegensatz zum SLS GT3 schon lang ne brauchbare Innenansicht.
Ist da jetzt noch was neu?
Ich glaub, beim Sound hat sich auch was getan.

Der Typ fährt übrigens ein bisschen zu schnell in der Boxengasse.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Juli 2013)

Seitdem ich auf Steam ummgestiegen bin, startet das Spiel nicht mehr


----------



## Dedde (22. Juli 2013)

Hab au manchmal das prob. Versuch mal zu minimieren.  Manchmal geht's dann auf einmal


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Juli 2013)

Ich komme gar nicht zum minimieren. Ich starte Steam, dann PCars und dann sofort keine Rückmeldung mehr...


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Juli 2013)

Kann man denn schon, wenn es denn mal läuft, bei Gewitter fahren? Möchte immer noch zugerne ein Rennen bei Gewitter sehen und hören, das ganze am besten bei N8


----------



## Stephan79 (22. Juli 2013)

@Klarostorix

das Problem hatte ich auch, habe das Spiel gelöscht alles neu gezogen und dann bei Steam nur eingestellt das das Game auf aktuellen stand gehalten werden soll,beim Reiter Beta habe ich keine ausgewählt seitdem kann ich es wieder daddeln.


Update: bei Beta mal wieder Weekly builds ausgewählt ,dann ein 2Gb großes Update gezogen und danach startet Cars nicht mehr , ist im Taskmanager drin mit 13% CPU Auslastung aber kann ewig warten startet nicht.

Update 2: jetzt startet es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## rolli (22. Juli 2013)

Bei mir klappts in den meisten Fällen.

Es wird grad hart dran gearbeitet, soweit ich das im Forum mitbekommen habe.
Also Geduld, das wird schon wieder...


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfQVxIu1KPo Ab der 9en Minute gibts ein Rennen bei Gewitter


----------



## Stephan79 (23. Juli 2013)

dann warte ich mal den Freitag ab , hoffe es tut sich dann was...


----------



## zobl93 (24. Juli 2013)

Schaut mal auf der deutschen Facebook Seite von Project Cars vorbei.... 
www.facebook.com/projecars 

Da sind oft ganz gute Beiträge drinnen.  Einmal gab's schon ein Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Stephan79 (25. Juli 2013)

so ...update auf Build 525 und es läuft wieder juhu


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juli 2013)

Stephan79 schrieb:


> so ...update auf Build 525 und es läuft wieder juhu


 Und bei mir wurde es wieder kaputtgepatcht


----------



## Stephan79 (25. Juli 2013)

@klarostorix 

das doch alles blöde!!!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ab der 9en Minute gibts ein Rennen bei Gewitter


 Ich erinnere mich an meine Zeit in der Fahrschule, ja es war noch im letzten Jahrtausend, immer wenn's auf die Autobahn ging, sagte mein Fahrlehrer lautstark: "...* und ab geht das Gewitter* !" Und dies auch bei schönsten Sonnenschein. 
Hm, _déjà-vu_, P-Cars mit _dynamischen _Wetter wird vielleicht _doch _interessant...


----------



## Modmaster (30. Juli 2013)

Neue BAC Mono Sound 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SicCMOG2xD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (30. Juli 2013)

Klingt ganz cool.
Ist das realistisch? Ich hab so ne Seifenkiste noch nie in echt gesehen.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmzoWc--1pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Btw: das Einbetten von Videos hier is echt mal sehr verbesserungswürdig !!


----------



## rolli (30. Juli 2013)

Danke für das Vergleichsvideo!


----------



## Macs344 (1. August 2013)

An den videos sieht man es mal wieder, das pfeifen des getriebes fehlt bei den pcars autos :/


----------



## Dedde (1. August 2013)

Wird bestimmt noch nachgepatched.


----------



## Modmaster (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ep6wBzcOYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## P0werp1ay (8. August 2013)

Hey habe grade mal Sweetfx angepasst so das das Game Realistischer aussieht.

Bitte testet das mal und sagt mir eure meinung dazu 

pCARS SweetFX 1.4 Realistic.rar

-HDR effect im spiel deaktivieren 
->SweetFX an/aus F12

Hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2013)

Mach mal nen Video pls...


Btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pOBMtMoVLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## P0werp1ay (9. August 2013)

Naja ich habe kein plan womit ich ein video machen soll weil Fraps hat bei mir den Ton nicht mit aufgezeichnet... Dann sind die Videos auch extrem groß..

Bilder zum SweetFX gibt Hier KLICK


----------



## TSchaK (9. August 2013)

Am besten geht aufnehmen mit Afterburner...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> ...Afterburner...


 Passt ja zu einem _Renn_spiel... 
[Jaja, ich weiß, in P-Cars gibt's _keinen_ Lachgas-Kick auf Knopfdruck. ]


----------



## 10203040 (9. August 2013)

Sieht nach dem Battlefield 3 Blaustich aus...


----------



## P0werp1ay (9. August 2013)

Das ist halt je nach sonne mal mehr mal weniger wahrnehmbar wobei ich finde in Bewegung sieht das so natürlicher oder echter aus


----------



## zobl93 (9. August 2013)

Hab heut seit knapp einem Monat mal wieder in das Spiel geschaut....
Der Klang vom Z4 ist ja nur noch brutal 
haben die echt gut hinbekommen

Und die Gewitter sehen ebenfalls verdammt gut aus, frisst aber auch ziemlich viel Leistung -.-
Aber es ist ja noch eine Alpha/Beta


----------



## P0werp1ay (9. August 2013)

Alter der Pagani Huayra ist echt ein mistbock und zickt ganz schön rum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. August 2013)

Ich warte immer noch drauf, dass meine Steam-Version endlich mal ordentlich startet und sich nicht immer sofort aufhängt


----------



## P0werp1ay (10. August 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch drauf, dass meine Steam-Version endlich mal ordentlich startet und sich nicht immer sofort aufhängt


 
auf fehler überprüfen oder neu laden! War bei mir auch defekt!


----------



## Klarostorix (10. August 2013)

Hab schon 2x neu heruntergeladen...


----------



## zobl93 (12. August 2013)

Ich hatte keine Probleme beim Umzug auf Steam. 

Musste es jedoch dann nochmal laden,  da es mir die ganze Steam Bibliothek abgeschossen hat. Weiß bis heute nicht warum

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit Lenkrädern von Fanatec und Project Cars machen können?


----------



## KaterTom (13. August 2013)

Ja und zwar gute! Das, was vom Spiel an FFB und Fahrgefühl angeboten wird, setzt das Wheel auch gut um. Bei den Fahrzeugen, bei denen die Physik-speziell das Reifenmodell- schon weiter fortgeschritten ist (hierzu besonders die CPFT-Threads verfolgen) erhält man eine gute Rückmeldung über Gripniveau und Fahrverhalten. Wenn man das Gefühl hat, das etwas fehlt oder nicht stimmt liegt das eher am Fahrzeug als am Lenkrad.
Ich habe das GT3 RS V2 und die CSP V1.


----------



## zobl93 (14. August 2013)

Ok. 
Möchte mir auch ein Fanatec zulegen,  weiß aber noch nicht welches. 
Aber auf jedenfall die CSP V2
Die sind nur noch Bombe :p


----------



## acti0n (14. August 2013)

Ich habe das CSR und bin total zufrieden. Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst geht kein Weg am CSW vorbei


----------



## Modmaster (14. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Og73QgIzGlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (17. August 2013)

Gutes Video


----------



## Modmaster (19. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

 da es in unserer Community bzw. in unserem Forum "pcars-forum.com" Streitigkeiten mit dem Betreiber gab, haben wir ein neues Forum "pcars-forum.de" eröffnet.

 Wer also weiterhin unsere Events besuchen möchte, kommt einfach auf unser neues Forum. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.

 PS: Ich hoffe, diese Art von Werbung ist nicht verboten.


----------



## Modmaster (21. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U9MD4OR5HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. August 2013)

Wird auch mal Zeit das man Videos und Bilder der Konsolenfassung veröffentlicht.


----------



## zobl93 (26. August 2013)

@Modmaster
Die deutsch Facebook Seite nicht vergessen  
www.facebook.com/projecars


----------



## Modmaster (27. August 2013)

@zobl93, bist du da etwa der Admin ?

Hier mal der neue Sound vom BMW M1 Procar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCrTZ7vXuJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (27. August 2013)

Ja bin ich


----------



## zobl93 (28. August 2013)

Sooo. 
Heute fand das erste Funrennen statt. Wahr eine nette Runde. 
Schaut doch bei uns vorbei,  und seit nächstes mal selbst dabei


----------



## Modmaster (7. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ujAKMpSSPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (7. September 2013)

Was soll denn dieser Rauch? Wirft da einer in jeder Kurve Rauchgranaten vor dir ab? Auch find ich die Fahrzeugbewegungen sehen teilweise immer noch sehr unrealistisch aus. So abgehackt und unrund.


----------



## RedBrain (7. September 2013)

Pre-Alpha halt.


----------



## Modmaster (9. September 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser Rauch? Wirft da einer in jeder Kurve Rauchgranaten vor dir ab? Auch find ich die Fahrzeugbewegungen sehen teilweise immer noch sehr unrealistisch aus. So abgehackt und unrund.



Entweder ein Smoke Bug oder es liegt daran, das er mit Tastatur fährt.

Ein Video mit BAC Mono. War eines der letzten Rennen bei unseren Sommerevent.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3nhASTgnos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (13. September 2013)

Bei mir stimmt irgendwas mit dem Licht nicht.
Es wird bei alles Autos irgendwo nach oben geleuchtet. Macht sich bei Nachtrennen recht blöd.
Habt ihr das selbe?


----------



## Dedde (13. September 2013)

ich hab schon lange startschwierigkeiten von pcars, mittlerweile hab ich es über steam laufen, manchmal brauchts 10 versuche bis ich endlich im spiel bin, es legt sich immer auf die taskleiste (also minimiert) und startet eben nicht. sonst noch wer das problem?


----------



## TSchaK (13. September 2013)

Über steam läuft soweit alles problemlos bei mir...


----------



## Dedde (14. September 2013)

Also och muss sagen der capri zakspeed fühlt sich mittlerweile dermaßen geil an. Das ist echt meine Lieblingskarre. Das spiel wird aucj von der physik immer besser. 
Welche autos sollen eig noch kommen?
Ach. Grad ne liste gesehen.
Hat von euch jmd tipps für den bmw m3 e30. Das heck überholt mich laufend. An die settings trau ich mich net ran weil ich von den engl Fachbegriffen kein Wort verstehe. Kann man Getriebe schon einstellen?


----------



## TSchaK (14. September 2013)

Oh ja das stimmt. Der Capri auf der Nordschleife, eine Kombination die ich schon unzählige male gefahren bin...

Hier hast du einiges zu den Autos.


----------



## Dedde (14. September 2013)

Hast lust mal mit mir auf der Nordschleife zu fahren? 
Oder wer sonst lust hat, addet mich doch bitte bei steam. acc: DD122 alias Johnrambo


----------



## TSchaK (14. September 2013)

Wird gemacht...


----------



## Modmaster (14. September 2013)

Part 1 und 2 unseres letzten Rennens des Sommerevents. Nächste Woche geht es mit der BMW M1 Procar Series weiter.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyGOKe7hwo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqxln3DfF0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (15. September 2013)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Entweder ein Smoke Bug oder es liegt daran, das er mit Tastatur fährt.
> 
> Ein Video mit BAC Mono. War eines der letzten Rennen bei unseren Sommerevent.
> 
> ...


 nein ich habe das problem nicht, aber bei 30 fps fährt sich es auch nicht so gut gell


----------



## Dedde (15. September 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt irgendwas mit dem Licht nicht.
> Es wird bei alles Autos irgendwo nach oben geleuchtet. Macht sich bei Nachtrennen recht blöd.
> Habt ihr das selbe?


 nein ich habe das problem nicht, aber bei 30 fps fährt sich es auch nicht so gut gell


----------



## Dedde (15. September 2013)

ich bin team member bei pcars, was seid ihr? welche vorteile hätte es wenn ich full member wäre?
edit: das lässt sich nicht mehr ändern hab ich grad gelesen.
wie kann man eig hier seine eigenen posts löschen?


----------



## TSchaK (16. September 2013)

Dedde schrieb:


> nein ich habe das Problem nicht, aber bei 30 fps fährt sich es auch nicht so gut gell


 Ja das stimmt, es ist mir ein Rätsel wie manche meinen können 30FPS sind flüssig!
Aber bei Regen und Nacht macht meine, in die Jahre gekommene, Graka einfach nicht mehr
Bei schönem Wetter hab ich ja meine 50FPS. 

Da werde ich das Spiel wohl komplett löschen und neu Downloaden müssen 

Nur indem du einen Mod anschreibst...


----------



## Dedde (16. September 2013)

Ok welche graka hast du? Mir ist schon aufgefallen das wettereffekte auch stark cpulastig sind.  Bin mal gespannt wenn ich bald ne neue cpu drin hab


----------



## TSchaK (16. September 2013)

Siehe Sig: HD 5850 @935MHz/1239MHz mit 1,174V @Wakü

Weihnachten kommt eine neue...


----------



## Dedde (16. September 2013)

Ok. Bin grad mit handy online da seh ich es nicht


----------



## TSchaK (16. September 2013)

Deshalb hab ich es ja mit rein geschrieben


----------



## sycron17 (16. September 2013)

Project karrete  warte sehnsüchtig danach

Einziges game das mich zwingen wird den G27 zu holen


----------



## Dedde (16. September 2013)

was kann man mit der F1 taste machen? da ging bei mir ein menü auf, kam dann aber nicht mehr zurück


----------



## IJOJOI (18. September 2013)

Wegen des Minimirens... 
MSI Afterburner/Rivatuner am laufen? Dann ist das dass Problem. 
Wenn du sie nicht beenden willst, dann nach dem Start ein paar mal klicken, dann macht sich das Fenster gleich wieder auf


----------



## Dedde (18. September 2013)

Klicken ging nicht.  Ja habe immer afterburner laufen.  Mal probieren,  danke für den tip


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. September 2013)

Steht schon irgendwo geschrieben, wann das nächste mal gekauft werden kann ?


----------



## TSchaK (18. September 2013)

Dedde schrieb:


> was kann man mit der F1 taste machen? da ging bei mir ein menü auf, kam dann aber nicht mehr zurück


 mit F1 kommst du aus dem Menü wieder raus und da kann man manche Sachen ändern, Hauptsächlich für Entwickler.

Das letzte Datum war glaube Anfang 2014, aber das dass gehalten wird bezweifel ich...


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. September 2013)

Also nicht releasedatum sondern wieder das wo man kaufen kann zur Unterstützung also mit Senior .. Hab ich letztes mal gekonnt verpasst


----------



## TSchaK (18. September 2013)

Glaube nicht das dass nochmal möglich sein wird.



			
				Offizielles Project CARS Forum schrieb:
			
		

> *Tool Pack Purchase Closed*
> 
> Dear Members and Visitors,
> 
> ...


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. September 2013)

mhh schade war ja auch das, was ich gelesen habe


----------



## TSchaK (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab immer noch das selbe Problem wie in Post #1839 mit dem Licht.
Hab bereits pCars Deinstalliert und wieder neu gemacht. Hat nicht geholfen.

Heute hab ich wieder alles Deinstalliert und dann alles von der Platte gelöscht was von pCars ist. Immer noch.
Auch in Steam hab ich nichts gefunden wo ich noch irgendwelche einstellungen löschen könnte.

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2013)

Seit wann läuft das Spiel denn über Steam? Schon ewig her, dass ich das letzte mal gezockt habe. Hat mich etwas verwundert, als ich heute den Launcher gestartet hab und musste dann auf Steam umsteigen.


----------



## TSchaK (6. Oktober 2013)

schon eine Weile 

EDIT: 5. Juli


----------



## Macs344 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist ja garnichts mehr los... Gibts nix neues ?


----------



## tonyx86 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir mal die Demo zu DTM experience gezogen und finde die Autos ehrlich gesagt zu leicht handelbar. Wie kann ich mir den Vergleich zu Project Cars vorstellen? Da gibt's ja auch den Audi A5 DTM.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Oktober 2013)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Demo zu DTM experience gezogen und finde die Autos ehrlich gesagt zu leicht handelbar. Wie kann ich mir den Vergleich zu Project Cars vorstellen? Da gibt's ja auch den Audi A5 DTM.



Bei cars ist es der A4 und fahrerisch nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Grafisch liegen da natürlich Welten zwischen den beiden Spielen.


----------



## 10203040 (26. Oktober 2013)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja garnichts mehr los... Gibts nix neues ?


 
Ich warte bis ich es wo kaufen kann Will...


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2013)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Demo zu DTM experience gezogen und finde die Autos ehrlich gesagt zu leicht handelbar. Wie kann ich mir den Vergleich zu Project Cars vorstellen? Da gibt's ja auch den Audi A5 DTM.


 
Welche Zeit bist du gefahren. Bruno Spengler ist zuletzt eine 1:33:449 gefahren auf Hockenheim. Wenn du die Zeit nicht erreicht hast, hast du das Auto nicht standesgemäß bewegt, da musst du dich nicht Wundern das es sich zu leicht fährt. Oder mit anderen Worten. Wenn man beim fahren Alles unter Kontrolle hat, ist man nicht schnell genug


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrN2PIJf5sM


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. November 2013)

McLaren ist jetzt auch mit an Board


----------



## Modmaster (1. November 2013)

Hier der McLaren MP4-12C GT3  Das Auto ist der Hammer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJlN5G9VvvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Gibts auch nen McLaren P1?


----------



## rolli (1. November 2013)

Bislang sind nur der F1 (Straßenversion) und der MP4-12C GT3 fahrbar.
Der P1 ist aber in Planung.

Project CARS Welcomes McLaren Automotive – WMD Portal


----------



## ak1504 (2. November 2013)

Das war es mit pCars...

Und zack veraltet 

Der Preis für den realistic look geht ab heute an Forza 5...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFEdHskMkq4


----------



## TSchaK (2. November 2013)

Ich bin gerade mal eine Runde mit dem F1 in Eifelwald gefahren: KRANK!

Macht Spaß das Ding aber ist auch noch bisschen was zu tun...


----------



## Modmaster (2. November 2013)

Das Auto ist schön zickig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZBBhR52PD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Timmynator (2. November 2013)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mal eine Runde mit dem F1 in Eifelwald gefahren: KRANK!
> 
> Macht Spaß das Ding aber ist auch noch bisschen was zu tun...



Das ist eines der Autos, die man mit dem Fuss durch die Kurve bringen muss  Finde den Spagat zwischen Sport- und Straßen(super)wagen schon ganz gut gelungen.

@Modmaster: Ach was, zickig. Das nennt man Charakter . Und wenn im 2. Gang bei Vollgas die Reifen immer noch durchdrehen können/wollen merkt man auch, auf was für einer Kanonenkugel man da reitet...


----------



## TSchaK (2. November 2013)

Timmynator schrieb:


> @Modmaster: Ach was, zickig. Das nennt man Charakter . Und wenn im 2. Gang bei Vollgas die Reifen immer noch durchdrehen können/wollen merkt man auch, auf was für einer Kanonenkugel man da reitet...


Das geht auch noch im 3ten 
Macht echt Spaß


----------



## Timmynator (2. November 2013)

Hab ich auch eben festgestellt  

Nur die Reifen bedürfen einer Überholung (ist eh nur ein erster Versuch der Devs), die überhitzen zu schnell. Auf'm 'Ring geht's noch, aber sobald man auf "normaleren" Strecken ein wenig Renntempo macht, sind die spätestens in der zweiten Runde zu heiß...


----------



## Iconoclast (2. November 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das war es mit pCars...
> 
> Und zack veraltet
> 
> Der Preis für den realistic look geht ab heute an Forza 5...


 
Naja.


----------



## rolli (3. November 2013)

Wie kann man nur Forza Motorsport mit pCars vergleichen?

Ich glaube kaum, dass Ersteres jemals für PC erscheinen wird. Also ist es für uns "PC"GH-Leser nicht relevant. 

Ansonsten hätte ich mir jedes Gran Turismo und Forza selbstverständlich gekauft.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. November 2013)

Es ging ja nur darum, dass Forza in dem Youtube Video ne Ecke realistischer aussieht als cars und da muss ich ihm auch recht geben. Cars ist allgemein zwar hübsch aber meist viel zu überzeichnet, bunt und glänzend.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. November 2013)

SweetFX regelt. Einer der vielen Vorteile des PC's. Was mich bei Forza immer massiv gestört hat, sind die arschdunklen Cockpits. Die hätten genauso gut 'ne schwarze Textur ins Cockpit knallen können, man sieht eh kaum was. Und der Aphalt glänzt im Sonnenlicht wie poliert. Gefiel mir noch nie.
Ansonsten ein ganzes nettes Spiel, auf jeden Fall besser als Gran Turismo.


----------



## mikee (24. November 2013)

Man kann sich nicht registrieren um einen Pass zu erwerben.
Die Mitglieder wären erreicht, wie dämlich ist dass denn?


----------



## 1awd1 (24. November 2013)

Dämlich ist, das erst jetzt zu merken....


----------



## tonyx86 (27. November 2013)

DÄMLICH ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, aber vorallem auf pcgh.de kann man Project CARS bisher eigentlich nicht übersehen haben^^


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Project CARS – Renault License Signed — VirtualR – Sim Racing News

*Renault in Project CARS*
 2014 Mégane RS
2013 Clio IV RS Cup
2013 Alpine A450
1999 Laguna BTCC
2009 Mégane Trophy II
1978 Alpine A442B


----------



## rolli (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Information.

Wirklich überrascht bin ich nicht, dass wir Renault bekommen, da schon seit langer Zeit der "Pirault Mega RS" im Spiel enthalten ist.


----------



## kaepernickus (18. Dezember 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Wirklich überrascht bin ich nicht, dass wir Renault bekommen, *da schon seit langer Zeit der "Pirault Mega RS" im Spiel enthalten ist*.


 
Was aber nie eine Garantie dafür ist, dass es auch wirklich ein Lizenzabkommen geben wird.

Der *Audi R18* und *Audi A4 DTM* sind seit Ewigkeiten im Spiel und da ist eine Lizenzierung aktuell sogar sehr unwahrscheinlich, sodass SMS wohl das Design abändern und sie als "Asano LM11 TDX" bzw. "Asano X4 Touring" drinnen behalten wird.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2013)

Renault ist mit seinen Sportmodellen aber eher auf einem Bekanntheitsgrad, wo man froh ist wenn jemand in einem Rennspiel kostenlose Werbung macht. Ähnliches kann man von Audi nicht behaupten.


----------



## Own3r (18. Dezember 2013)

Wieso sieht die Lizenzierung von Audi nicht gut aus? Wenn die schon zwei Modelle von denen im Spiel haben, wollen sie wohl auch, dass der Hersteller in das Spiel kommt. Es wäre zumindest wünschenswert. Genauso ist es mit den versprochenen Rally-Part. Sie habe ja den Mitsubishi Evo X drin, aber die passende Offroad-Strecke haben sie teilweise fertiggestellt, letztlich dann aber wieder gestrichen - warum auch immer...


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Dezember 2013)

Audi will das aber vielleicht nicht Das kommt nicht nur drauf an ob SMS die Marke haben will oder nicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sie die Audi Lizenz nicht bekommen und demnach auch keine weiteren Fahrzeuge kommen, die wie Audi´s aussehen. Auch die vorhandenen werden wohl nie die 4 Ringe bekommen, sondern weiter Asano oder wie Teile heißen genannt werden.


----------



## rolli (18. Dezember 2013)

Naja, Audi ist halt schon was "Besonderes".
Die wollen sich eben richtig "bitten" lassen.

Ich kann drauf verzichten; sollen die Herren der Ringe eben mit "EA"nderen kooperieren.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

Überraschender Patch heut abend von Project CARS !!! 
beinhaltet 4 neue Fahrzeuge und die Strecke Brands Hatch !!!

Ginetta G55
Ford Sierra RS500
MB 500 SEL
Sauber C9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (19. Dezember 2013)

nice, aber die sollten lieber in den open-beta-status gehen


----------



## barbarendave2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

wird schon....irgendwann


----------



## acti0n (19. Dezember 2013)

Is die Strecke Lasergescannt?


----------



## Ralf345 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja, allerdings müssen die Daten noch ausgewertet werden. Die haben erst angefangen mit der Auswertung.


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Dezember 2013)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> nice, aber die sollten lieber in den open-beta-status gehen


 


barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> wird schon....irgendwann


 
Würde ich mal ganz stark bezweifeln. Die haben über 80.000 Mitglieder (Alpha-/Beta-Tester). Bei so vielen Leuten, die das Spiel regelmäßig spielen/testen wird es wohl kaum eine frei zugängliche Beta geben.

Das fette Update von gestern ist aber sehr nett.


----------



## Scalon (20. Dezember 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Is die Strecke Lasergescannt?


Sind wirklich alle Strecken bei Project CARS lasergescannt? Ich habe gedacht das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Assetto Corsa?


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Dezember 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Sind wirklich alle Strecken bei Project CARS lasergescannt? Ich habe gedacht das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Assetto Corsa?



"Ist die Strecke ..." ist bitte eindeutig singular.

Nein es sind klarerweise nicht alle Strecken lasergescannt, aber für diverse Strecken (darunter eben auch das hier gemeinte Brands Hatch) konnte man Deals für eine Laserscannung aushandeln.


----------



## Scalon (20. Dezember 2013)

okay, jetzt weiß ich auch bescheid  Den Singular habe ich dezent überlesen, sorry


----------



## Andregee (20. Dezember 2013)

Werden Phantasiestrecken auch gescannt


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Dezember 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Sind wirklich alle Strecken bei Project CARS lasergescannt? Ich habe gedacht das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Assetto Corsa?



Das war bisher nur bei iracing so, das alle Strecken und Fahrzeuge gescannt sind. Assetto Corsa macht es zumindest bei den Strecken wohl auch so, allerdings (so habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen) in einer vereinfachten Variante und nicht so aufwendig wie iracing (verbessert mich, wenn das nicht stimmt). Wenn man den Jungs von iracing glauben kann, können wir im kommenden Sommer diverse Strecken bei AC und iracing miteinander vergleichen (Spa, Silverstone, Monza, Imola). Ick freu mir!


----------



## zobl93 (25. Dezember 2013)

Soo
Heute morgen seit langem mal wieder ne Runde gedreht...
Seit wann klingt der Pagani Huayra denn so geil?


----------



## barbarendave2211 (25. Dezember 2013)

keine Ahnung...bin auch erst seit ner woche wieder dabei  
nach langer Pause


----------



## zobl93 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich sollte mich eigentlich schämen, eine so lange pause eingelegt zu haben, 
da ich ja
www.facebook.com/projecars leite
Aber es gab immer Patchnotes


----------



## barbarendave2211 (26. Dezember 2013)

Nette Facebook Seite die du das hast


----------



## zobl93 (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke; )
Ist laut den Slightly Mad Studios die größte deutschsprachige die ihnen bekannt ist.
Haben sich auch schon mal auf ihrer Pinnwand bei mir bedankt.
YouTube Channel gibts auch

Habe so eben neue Videos hochgeladen.
Fahrerisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei,  jedoch sollte auch der Spaß in einer Simulation nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## barbarendave2211 (26. Dezember 2013)

fährst du mit wheel ?


----------



## zobl93 (26. Dezember 2013)

Jap
Aber ist schon länger her das ich dieses genutzt habe...


----------



## silent-hunter000 (27. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich an das Spiel komme, sodass ich sofort loszocken kann.
Ausserdem wollte ich fragen über was das ganze veröffentlicht wird.
Steam?

(habe die erste Seite gelesen, bin daraus aber nicht schlau geworden.)


----------



## Macs344 (28. Dezember 2013)

Project cars ist seid einiger zeit in Entwiklung. Zunächst hat sich slightly Mad Studios, Unterstützer gesucht welche sich, mithilfe von Packeten in die Enwicklung einkaufen konnten und so Pre-Alpha-Zugänge bekommen haben. Als das Ziel von ca. 3,5 Millionen Dollar erreicht war, konnte man sich nichtmehr neu zur Pre-Alpha Phase zustoßen. Nun wurde pCars auf steam umgestellt und ist auch dort nicht vor release im Herbst 2014 käuflich.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Dezember 2013)

Schade.
Dann muss ich mich wohl leider nach einer anderen Rennsimulation umsehen, denn das dauert mir zu lange.


----------



## acti0n (28. Dezember 2013)

Guck dir Assetto Corsa an


----------



## rolli (28. Dezember 2013)

Genau, Assetto Corsa verkürzt die Wartezeit auf jeden Fall erheblich. 
Wer weiß, ob du danach pCars überhaupt noch haben willst. 

(Bitte erst steinigen, wenn beide Produkte fertiggestellt sind, also Version 1.0! )


----------



## KornDonat (29. Dezember 2013)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Project cars ist seid einiger zeit in Entwiklung. Zunächst hat sich slightly Mad Studios, Unterstützer gesucht welche sich, mithilfe von Packeten in die Enwicklung einkaufen konnten und so Pre-Alpha-Zugänge bekommen haben. Als das Ziel von ca. 3,5 Millionen Dollar erreicht war, konnte man sich nichtmehr neu zur Pre-Alpha Phase zustoßen. Nun wurde pCars auf steam umgestellt und ist auch dort nicht vor release im Herbst 2014 käuflich.


 
Verdammt, hätte ich mir es damals bloß doch gekauft -.-


----------



## Dedde (30. Dezember 2013)

Eiei. Der sierra cosworth ist mal ein biest. Wenn da der turbo einsetzt ist er kaum zu bändigen. Das ist echt geil gemacht. Wieviel ps hat der? Geht schon richtig gut.  
Das altmodische turboloch ist echt gut umgesetzt


----------



## TSchaK (30. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst dir im Spiel die ps, Drehmoment, Reifen Temperatur usw. Anzeigen lassen...

Mit dem g27 Pfeil nach links.

Waren Glaube irgendwas um 400


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Januar 2014)

Vorhin mal auf der Nordschleife gedriftet.


----------



## Dedde (1. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja die grafik ist einfach der Wahnsinn, hatte die Bilder mal aufs Handy gezogen


----------



## xzak (1. Januar 2014)

Mal ein paar Bilder mit 6 fach Downsampling.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (1. Januar 2014)

6fach? Stellst du ingame dieses dx.. ein? Welche karte hast du?


----------



## Modmaster (1. Januar 2014)

DX6 ist Downsampling und wenn du in seine Signatur schaust, siehst du das er 2 R9 290 im Crossfire hat


----------



## Dedde (1. Januar 2014)

mit m handy sieht man das nicht 

Wer will kann meine zeit schlagen. 
setup: Stock
Fahrhilfe: nur abs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

Musste mein Windows zurücksetzen.  Nun sind alle settings in pcars weg (
Könnt ihr bitte mal posten was ihr dort eingestellt habt? Im Idealfall jmd mit g27. Iwie stimmt gar nix mehr beim ffb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phaYne (2. Januar 2014)

Also das ist bei mir eingestellt. Hab da aber auch noch nie groß was verändert, hoffe es hilft:


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Januar 2014)

Hier meine Settings vom G27....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

Danke. Hat bei euch der m3 gts auch so ein komisches ffb? Wenn ich das lenkrad los lasse zieht er voll nach links. Aber nur bei diesem auto


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Januar 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte die Empfohlenen Systemanforderungen nennen? Google spuckt nur die minimalen und die sind von 2011.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

Di sind nicht viel anders denkr ich. Mit einet gtx 670 und ein quad core kannst schon gut zocken.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Januar 2014)

Sicher? Würde mich wundern denn das Spiel sieht zu gut aus.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

Hat mich auch gewundert.  Habe damals mit i7 ca 3 ghz und gtx 680 auf ultra mit msaa gezockt und lief sehr ordentlich


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Januar 2014)

Meinst du die Beta? War die Beta nicht 2011? Seit dem wurde das Spiel aber ordentlich überarbeitet und braucht bestimmt jetzt mehr Power oder nicht?


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Januar 2014)

@Thyphon benutze fast die gleiche Hardware wie du  Und ich bin bei Hohen Details mit 40-50 FPS unterwegs...


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Januar 2014)

Meinst du mit Hoch das Höchste also Ultra? Was heißt noch unterwegs? Läuft die Beta noch? Wie kann ich bei der Beta mitmachen? Geht es überhaupt noch? Würde gerne meinem Rechner testen.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

Man kann schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr teilnehmen. Ih weiß nicht ob es eine open beta geben wird vor Release


----------



## IJOJOI (2. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Danke. Hat bei euch der m3 gts auch so ein komisches ffb? Wenn ich das lenkrad los lasse zieht er voll nach links. Aber nur bei diesem auto


 
ist ein bekannter Bug, der wird beim nächsten Update gefixt


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Januar 2014)

@Typhon...ja mit Hoch Meinte ich Ultra  Leider ist eine jetzige Teilnahme nicht mehr Möglich  wirst wo bis Release warten müssen...Vorrausichtilch 4. Quartal 2014




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zobl93 (2. Januar 2014)

Also mit meinem i5 und einer GTX 670 läuft es echt super.
Kein Vergleich zu dem FX 8120 den ich zuvor verwendete.
Habe mittlerweile aber 2 GTX 670 drinnen, da ich Gameplay Videos mache, da kann ich dann die Framerate schön konstant und hoch halten, spiele jedoch mit V Sync und habe so gut wie immer 60FPS.


----------



## rolli (2. Januar 2014)

...und nicht vergessen: Ist noch alles pre-Alpha, nix Beta.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Januar 2014)

Das Spiel läuft aber auch auf Nvidia Karten bedeutend besser als auf AMD.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Januar 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> ...und nicht vergessen: Ist noch alles pre-Alpha, nix Beta.



Richtig....da kann und wird noch viel passieren!!!


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> @Typhon...ja mit Hoch Meinte ich Ultra  Leider ist eine jetzige Teilnahme nicht mehr Möglich  wirst wo bis Release warten müssen...Vorrausichtilch 4. Quartal 2014
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=707038"/>



Textur Filter aus 2x? Warum nicht 16x. Trägt deutlich zur grafik Verbesserung bei


----------



## barbarendave2211 (2. Januar 2014)

Das weiß ich auch nicht  wahrscheinlich immer Übersehen 
Aber danke Dedde für den Hinweiß


----------



## Dedde (3. Januar 2014)

Der wäre auch geil in pcars. 190er v8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Welche Autos gibts denn aktuell in pCars? Mittlerweile paar Japaner drin oder auch sowas wie GTI und Co?
Hab keinen Bock auf diese Urhässlichen Pagani und McLaren sinnlosautos...


----------



## TSchaK (3. Januar 2014)

Hier mal eine Übersicht.*




Driveable cars: Beta2
Damage setup, 1st person cockpit abient occlusion,  external ambient occlusion, cockpit animations finished, suspension  animations finished, body animations finished, physics finished, sound  finished

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- Ariel Atom 300 supercharged | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Ariel Atom 500 V8 2011 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Ariel Atom Mugen | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Asano LM11 TDX (Audi R18 TDI) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Asano X4 Touring (Audi A4 DTM 2011) | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- BAC Mono 2011 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- BMW M1 Procar 1981 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 
- 1991 BMW M3 E30 GroupA | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Caper Stock Car (Oval 1990) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Caper Stock Car (Road 1990) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Caterham SP/300.R | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Caterham Superlight R500 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Ford Focus RS 2009 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion 
- Formula A (Formula 1 2011) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 
- Formula B (Generic GP2) | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Gumpert Apollo S | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Lotus 49 Cosworth V8 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Lotus 78 Cosworth | custom paints | physics discussion |   |art discussion
- Lotus 98T Renault Turbo | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Mercedes SLS AMG | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Mitsubishi Evo X FQ 400 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion 
-  Palmer Jaguar JP-LM | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion 


Driveable cars: Beta1
20 AI liveries finished, gearstick animations finished, windscreen reflection, cockpit display

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- BMW Z4 GT3 2012 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Formula Gulf 1000 2012 | custom paints | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Formula Rookie (Formula Ford 1600 2011) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Mercedes 190E 2.5-16 Evolution 2 '90 (DTM racing version) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
-  Pagani Zonda R | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Racer L4-RS (Radical SR-3) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Racer V8-RS (Radical SR-8) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 



Driveable cars: Alpha2
LODA/LODB/LODC setup complete, 1st person cockpit  meshes finished, 3rd person cockpit textures finished, ambient shadow  added, full LOD export

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- Ford Capri Zakspeed Group 5 1980 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- Ford GT40 MK IV 1967 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 
- Pagani Huayra | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion




Driveable cars: Alpha1
Tyres and wheels finished, chassis textures/materials  finished, 1st person cockpit textures/materials finished, paint material  UVs finished, physics 1st draft, sound 1st draft, LODX as LODA meshes,  finished materials/textures

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- BMW M3 E92 GT 2012 | custom paints | physics discussion | Art Discussion 
- BMW M3 E92 GT4 2012 | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 
- Caterham Classic (driveable for Team Member+) | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 
- 2012 Mercedes SLS AMG GT3 | physics discussion |  art discussion
- Pirault Mega SR Cup 265 '11 (Renault Megan) | custom paints (NA) | physics discussion | art discussion 
- RUF RGT-8 2012 | physics discussion | art discussion
- Shifter Kart 125cc | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion
- SuperKart 250cc | custom paints | physics discussion | art discussion 



Driveable cars: preAlpha
LODX meshes finished, collision export, placeholder  physics, placeholder sound, LODX as LODA meshes, placeholder  materials/textures

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- Ford Mustang Boss 302R1 | physics discussion | art discussion
- Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth Group A 1988 |  Art discussion (NA)
- SMS Formula C | physics discussion |  art discussion
- LMPrototype - RWD P30 *Community Designed* |  physics discussion (NA) | Art Discussion
- McLaren F1 '94 |  physics discussion | art discussion
- McLaren MP4-12C '13 |  physics discussion | art discussion 
- McLaren MP4-12C GT3 '13 | physics discussion | art discussion
- 1971 Mercedes 300SEL 6.8 AMG | art discussion
- 1989 Sauber C9 | art discussion 



Work in progress
Some work has been done on these cars but they are not  currently at a state where they could be included in the development  builds

Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
Red: Released as DLC (unconfirmed)
Blue: Unknown

- Lotus 72D Cosworth (Formula 1 1970) | Art discussion (NA)
- Pagani Zonda Cinque |  Art discussion (NA)
- 2012 Mercedes C-Class Coupé DTM | art discussion

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*und die geplanten



> *Not started yet*
> _These cars have been confirmed by the developers that  they are planned to be in the core release or included as DLC, but there  has not been any work done on these cars publicly_
> 
> Black: In core release (unconfirmed)
> ...


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welche Autos gibts denn aktuell in pCars?



Guckst du hier oder im Post über dem meinen. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Mittlerweile paar Japaner drin oder auch sowas wie GTI und Co?
> Hab keinen Bock auf diese Urhässlichen Pagani und McLaren sinnlosautos...


 
 Ja machen wir es lieber wie GT und stopfen ein paar Reiskocher und GTIs rein... 
Ich bin heilfroh, dass es in pCARS praktisch nur renntaugliches Material und Supercars gibt.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich kann halt mit solchen Autos absolut nichts anfangen und es macht mir auch 0 Spaß mit solchen zu fahren.


----------



## TSchaK (3. Januar 2014)

GTI und das zeug können die von mir aus lassen, Frontkratzer fahre genug real...
Da gibt es andere Autos...


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir sicher er meint renntaugliche Wagen aus Japan und nich nen Corolla in 14 Versionen.

Es gibt so viele geile Kisten aus der Region und wenn da nix kommt ausser von Nissan und 2 Evo wär das echt nen Armutszeugnis für diese ach so tolle Sim wie sie behaupten.


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Januar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher er meint renntaugliche Wagen aus Japan und nich nen Corolla in 14 Versionen.
> 
> Es gibt so viele geile Kisten aus der Region und wenn da nix kommt ausser von Nissan und 2 Evo wär das echt nen Armutszeugnis für diese ach so tolle Sim wie sie behaupten.


 
Sry, aber ein Armutszeugnis ist schon das aktuelle, unvollständige Line-Up mit Sicherheit nicht.
Abgesehen von den Cash-Königen Forza und GT mit astronomischen Budgets gibt es nirgendwo eine vergleichbare Vielfalt und bei 3.5-4 Millionen Gesamtbudget muss man halt Kompromisse (Lizenzkosten + Entwicklungskosten) eingehen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2014)

Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Mod Support bei pCars ?

Und btw: Das "Armutszeugnis" war auf Marken/Wagen aus Japan bezogen. Guten Morgen.


----------



## norse (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich kann halt mit solchen Autos absolut nichts anfangen und es macht mir auch 0 Spaß mit solchen zu fahren.


 
dämm muss ich beipflichten, keine gescheiten Wagen, nunja... trotzdem ein sehr gutes Spiel


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre in Cars am liebsten den Focus RS.
Ansonsten reizt mich da nur noch der 76er Lotus. 
Alles andere ist mir zu sehr im Renntrim oder gefällt mir einfach nicht.

Ich meine Autos wie n AE86, GTR, ein paar Sky, ne Silvia, Supra, Impreza und so.


----------



## Dedde (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich fahre in Cars am liebsten den Focus RS.
> Ansonsten reizt mich da nur noch der 76er Lotus.
> Alles andere ist mir zu sehr im Renntrim oder gefällt mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich meine Autos wie n AE86, GTR, ein paar Sky, ne Silvia, Supra, Impreza und so.



Dann spiel lieber gt6. Ich find die Auswahl super. Die formel autos. Gt autos. Einfach klasse. Der z4 gt3 zb. Oder Mercedes 190 2.5.


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Januar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Mod Support bei pCars ?


 
Zum Thema Mod-Support gibt es lnoch keine offizielle Stellungnahme des Entwicklers.
Ian Bell möchte Mod-Support einbauen. Wie weitgehend dieser sein wird, will man wohl erst in der Beta-Phase (wenn Engine und Physik fertig gestellt sind) festlegen und bekanntgeben.



Auch dann ist das kein Armutszeugnis, sondern schlicht ein notwendiger und natürlich für manche unerfreulicher Kompromiss.

Grundsätzlich halte ich es bei solchen Fragen ähnlich wie Marco Massarutto vom AC-Team.
Gerade bei einem so weitläufigen Thema wie Autos (Straßen- als auch Renn-) kann man es nie allen recht machen.

Mir persönlich als großer GT- und WEC-Fan gefällt die Wagenauswahl in pCARS sehr gut und dieser Einschlag war bei pCARS auch zu erwarten. Gab zu GTR-Zeiten (glaube ich) mal ein Interview mit Ian Bell, wo er sich als großer Fan der damaligen GT-Rennserie und von Le Mans geoutet hat.
Dass Fans von Toyota AE86, Nissan Skyline, ... z.B. bei Gran Turismo besser aufgehoben sind steht da natürlich außer Frage.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2014)

Thema Mods: Wurde mir woanders gesagt es gibt keinen Support. Naja warten wir mal ab.

Wenn es keinen geben sollte und auch nach Release nix mehr nachkommt von SM dann wär es echt lame.


Ja GT schön und gut aber bekommen wird denn überhaupt ne GT2 oder GT3 voll ? Wie es aussieht nicht dank fehlender Lizenzen. 

Das gleiche mit den Prototypen zu wenig und auch keine originale.

Klar kosten Lizenzen Geld aber glaube nich das Toyota z.b unbezahlbar ist.

Und diese Sprüche von wegen spiel GT wenn Japanische Wagen haben willst sind auch echt LOL.

Und von Nissan gibts ne gute Auswahl und von Mitsubishi nur 2 Evo..?

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht gibts von allem ein bischen aber nix ganzes. 

Aber Hauptsache 3 mal Ariel Atom.


Also für ein Game von dem behauptet wird es soll "Das Game" werden und ne umfangreiche Karriere mit zig Klassen bieten soll wirds dann ziemlich eintönig auf der Strecke aussehen.

Die Fahrphysik bleibt für mich eh das größte Fragezeichen bis man selbst ein paar Runden drehen konnte.


----------



## zobl93 (3. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde die Fahrphysik mittlerweile echt klasse.
Besonders mit Wheel


----------



## Dedde (3. Januar 2014)

Ich find sie mittlerweile auch super


----------



## Dedde (4. Januar 2014)

noch ein paar screens


----------



## barbarendave2211 (4. Januar 2014)

@ak1504...das Spiel ist noch in der pre-alpha! Du kannst dir noch gar kein Urteil bilden, zumal du es scheinbar selbst noch nie gespielt hast! Jede Woche kommen neue builds, die das Spiel in Sachen Fahrphysik und Umfang von Fahrzeugen und strecken erweitern! Releas ist erst für das 4. Quartal 2014 angesetz. Bis dahin wird sich noch so einiges tun!


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> noch ein paar screens



Der mit dem BMW in der Boxengasse sieht genial aus! Sehr schick. Leider fehlte mir bisher auch das "Aha" Erlebnis bei cars. Man kann zwar ganz tolle Screenshots machen aber für mehr taugt das Spiel zur Zeit für mich irgendwie nicht. Weder Fahrphysik noch die Fahrzeugauswahl kann mich so richtig überzeugen. Auch die Strecken fahren sich im Vergleich zu anderen Sims nicht so gut bzw. vermitteln ein anderes Gefühl. Irgendwie fehlt da was. Vielleicht liegt es am laserscan aber z.B. Bathurst in iracing ist auch nach der 200. Runde ein Ritt durch die Hölle, in cars ist´s ne Strecke wie jede andere auch.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> @ak1504...das Spiel ist noch in der pre-alpha! Du kannst dir noch gar kein Urteil bilden, zumal du es scheinbar selbst noch nie gespielt hast! Jede Woche kommen neue builds, die das Spiel in Sachen Fahrphysik und Umfang von Fahrzeugen und strecken erweitern! Releas ist erst für das 4. Quartal 2014 angesetz. Bis dahin wird sich noch so einiges tun!


 


Muss ich es spielen um mir die Liste auf der vorangegangenen Seite anzusehen und Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen ? LOL

Wir werden sehen wie lange es noch als Pre Alpha rumgurkt...


----------



## Dedde (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab es jetzt ne weile nicht mehr gespielt,  aber sie fahrphysik wird jedes mal besser.


----------



## Timmynator (4. Januar 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> in cars ist´s ne Strecke wie jede andere auch.



Dann fährst du nicht am Limit  

Und das ist kein Machismo a là "Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach", sondern meine Erfahrung mit diversen Autos aller Klassen auf den meisten Strecken. Es gibt sicherlich noch Nachholbedarf was die Streckenstruktur und das Straßengefühl einiger Strecken angeht, aber man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass sich jede Strecke wie jede andere fährt, wenn man sie im Renntempo nimmt. Gerade die nicht mit Aerodynamikteilen überzogenen Autos wie Caterham, Atom sind durchaus ein Ritt auf der Messerklinge, wenn man versucht sie auszureizen. 

Mag aber auch stark subjektiv sein, ich finde nämlich die FWD-Autos, die einer meiner Vorredner so grandios findet, zum Gähnen langweilig


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Januar 2014)

Ich Finds schade, dass in der geposteten Liste weder der Camaro noch ein Wägelchen von Lamborghini auftaucht


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Januar 2014)

Das hat nichts mit am Limit fahren zu tun, sondern mit der Strecke an sich. In iracing ist die Strecke eine einzige Herausforderung, egal mit welchem Auto. Die Version aus cars ist dagegen rotzlangweilig. In einem anderen Forum hat das mal jemand recht treffend formuliert: "Vor allem fahre danach mal project cars die gleiche Strecke. Das wirkt dann irgendwie unfreiwillig komisch  "
Klingt hart aber trifft es in etwa.


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Januar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja GT schön und gut aber bekommen wird denn überhaupt ne GT2 oder GT3 voll ? Wie es aussieht nicht dank fehlender Lizenzen.
> 
> Das gleiche mit den Prototypen zu wenig und auch keine originale.



Ich weiß nicht was du unter "voll" verstehst. Denn das volle GT3-homologierte Feld wirst du dank teilweise schwieriger Lizenzierungsbedingungen (Porsche, Lamborghini, Ferrari, ...) und vor allem enormer Kosten (aktuell gibt es glaube ich 30-40 GT3-homologierte Fahrzeuge) nie in *einem* Spiel finden.

GT1/GT2 sind im Grunde tot. 
Egal ob ALMS, WEC, Blancpain, GT Masters ... man greift praktisch überall auf GT3/GTE Autos zurück

GT3 ist doch schon sehr gut bestückt.
2x BMW, McLaren, Ginetta, Mercedes bereits fix und dazu noch aktuelle Verhandlungen mit Bentley, Aston Martin, Chevrolet und Nissan.
Wenn man daraus noch 2 Deals fixieren kann, wäre hier schon ordentliche Auswahl vorhanden.
Porsche ist dank EA kein Thema, Lamborghini anscheinend zu teuer und Ferrari weiß man außer Gerüchten nichts.

Bei den LMPs ist die Auswahl schon per se nicht sehr groß. 
Man hat immerhin den LMP1 Audi R18, halt ohne Lizenz (Asano) und mit leicht abgeänderter Optik. In der LMP2 den Oreca 03 und den Alpine A450.

Hier mal ein Überblick wie es relativ aktuell mit Autos nach Kategorien aussieht. Wie gesagt gerade GT3/GTE ist schon sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Timmynator (4. Januar 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit am Limit fahren zu tun, sondern mit der Strecke an sich. In iracing ist die Strecke eine einzige Herausforderung, egal mit welchem Auto. Die Version aus cars ist dagegen rotzlangweilig. Klingt hart aber trifft es in etwa.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das "Streckengefühl" meinst, also z.B. wechselnde Untergründe (vor allem Strecken in den USA, zB Connecticut Hill mit den Betonplatten in der Strecke), die Entwicklung über die Distanz (Ideallinie, Abrieb ausserhalb davon, "Pickup") und sowas. Daher ja auch meine Äußerung, dass da noch Nachholbedarf ist. 
Ansonsten verstehe ich nämlich nicht ganz, was für dich "eine einzige Herausforderung" in Bezug auf die Strecke bedeutet. Ausschlaggebend ist da doch vor allem auch das verwendete Fahrzeug, Reifen, Setup. Um's mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: Wenn ich mit einem Oval-Setup und 2t Nascar in einem Langstreckenrennen antrete, dürfte jede Piste ziemlich herausfordernd werden.

@FrozenEYZ: Die GT-Version vom Camaro oder das Straßenfahrzeug? Unter Z/28 taugt nämlich kein Camaro wirklich für längere Ausfahrten... 
Was Lamborghini angeht: Die dürfen dann ins Boot kommen, wenn Mama Audi das OK gibt 

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind im Moment die normaleren Track Cars wie Atom und Caterham. Leider überhitzen da je nach Strecke und Fahrzeug schnell mal die Reifen, aber die Testreifen bzw. verfügbaren Varianten fühlen sich doch alle ganz gut an, wenn auch stellenweise sehr unterschiedlich (eher hart/eher weich, mehr/weniger Grip)


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2014)

die reichen: FIA GT Series - The Official FIA GT Series Site


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Januar 2014)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das "Streckengefühl" meinst, also z.B. wechselnde Untergründe (vor allem Strecken in den USA, zB Connecticut Hill mit den Betonplatten in der Strecke), die Entwicklung über die Distanz (Ideallinie, Abrieb ausserhalb davon, "Pickup") und sowas. Daher ja auch meine Äußerung, dass da noch Nachholbedarf ist.
> Ansonsten verstehe ich nämlich nicht ganz, was für dich "eine einzige Herausforderung" in Bezug auf die Strecke bedeutet. Ausschlaggebend ist da doch vor allem auch das verwendete Fahrzeug, Reifen, Setup. Um's mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: Wenn ich mit einem Oval-Setup und 2t Nascar in einem Langstreckenrennen antrete, dürfte jede Piste ziemlich herausfordernd werden.



Es geht mir um die Umsetzung der Strecke. In cars ist alles relativ glatt gebügelt und nicht immer ganz genau umgesetzt. Das entschärft die Strecke extrem und mach es relativ einfach am Limit zu fahren. Dazu die noch recht gutmütige Fahrphysik sorgen für eine ziemlich langweilige Kombination (im Vergleich zu der iracing Variante). Das ganze hat halt eindeutigen Videospiel Charakter. In iracing ist die Strecke mit deutlich mehr Unebenheiten versehen und entspricht von der Streckenführung und den Abmessungen dem Original, allein das macht es bedeutend anspruchsvoller. Wenn man dann noch mit dem V8 Supercar da fährt, ist die Immersion ne ganz andere als bei cars.

 Was ist denn an Fahrzeug bei cars zur Zeit zu empfehlen in Hinblick auf gute Physik? Hab schon nen Weilchen nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## Dedde (4. Januar 2014)

apropos reifen. bin bisher alles stock gefahren, woher weiß ich ob ein "default" reifen besser oder schlechter ist als zb. slick medium oder so?


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Januar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> die reichen: FIA GT Series - The Official FIA GT Series Site


 
Würden reichen  ... weißt du was alleine diese Lizenzen kosten würden?
Wie gesagt ist schon mal unmöglich, da etwa Porsche (was auch immer die dabei geritten hat) nur von EA verwendet werden darf und Audi/Lamborghini mit 6-stelligen Lizenzkosten bei knapp 3.8 Millionen Entwicklungsbudget nicht machbar sind.
Studios wie SMS oder SimBin können halt Lizenzen für Inhalte nicht einfach in der Masse kaufen, da muss man auf unbekanntere Alternativen (Ginetta) ausweichen oder eben unlizenzierte ("Phantasie-") Autos einsetzen.

Das *war* nur eine von vielen GT-Serien und offizielle Serien wird es aus Kostengründen ohnehin nicht geben. Insofern ist es wirklich völlig egal wenn etwa statt Porsche, ein Ginetta vorhanden ist, welcher nach den selben GT3-Vorgaben gebaut wird.
*Eine offizielle FIA GT-Serie gibt es ab 2014 außerdem nicht mehr.*


----------



## Timmynator (4. Januar 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die Umsetzung der Strecke. (...)
> 
> Was ist denn an Fahrzeug bei cars zur Zeit zu empfehlen in Hinblick auf gute Physik? Hab schon nen Weilchen nicht mehr getestet.



Dann hab' ich ja gar nicht so falsch gelegen mit meiner Vermutung. Physik ist immer so 'ne Sache, das kann sich ja mit jedem Dev-Patch wieder ändern. Ich finde die CPFT (Car Physics Focus Testing) Varianten immer ganz brauchbar, weil die Entwickler ja genau dort Feedback zur Physik für ein bestimmtes Auto / Strecke haben wollen. 
Tendenziell würde ich aber sagen dass alle Autos ohne (viele) Aerodynamikteile und mit etwas Entwicklung (also eher die älteren "gereiften" Modelle)  sich am fidelsten Verhalten. Die Aero drückt die Maschinen halt bei Geschwindigkeit auf die Straße und hält sie da (ist ja auch Sinn der Sache), aber ohne diese ganzen Teile kann man mMn die Charakteristik eines Fahrzeugs eher ertasten. Im Moment machen mir die Track Cars am meisten Spaß (Atom in allen Varianten, Caterham, Mono). Als Bsp: Atom 300 auf Azure Coast / California Highway, dort sind ja viele Kurven und Buckel in der Strecke, aber mit ein wenig Einarbeitung kann man das Auto dann dank "Gefühl" vor einer Kurvenkombi oder einem Sprung so positionieren, dass man recht genau weiß, was beim Aufsetzen passiert oder wie man vor der nächsten Kurve einlenken muss. Irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben, wenn man nicht gerade selber ins Lenkrad greift...

Was beim "Erfühlen" eines Autos auch hilft, ist über das F1 Menü (-> Input -> Force Mask iirc) das FFB so einzustellen, dass z.B. nur noch das Feedback der Reifen im Lenkrad ankommt. Das nimmt zwar ein wenig Schmackes aus dem Gesamtfeedback (klar, wenn Rumble Strips oder sowas nicht mehr ins FFB gemischt werden), aber man kriegt eher ein Gefühl für den Reifen selber - nicht ganz realistisch, aber hilfreich 

@Dedde: Da hilft nur ausprobieren  Es ist leider bei den Fahrzeugen nicht einheitlich, gerade wenn Testreifen eingebaut werden (beim Atom im Moment glaube ich FlexiTest als Test für eine simulierte Karkasse, die in sich ebenfalls verformbar ist). Tendenziell ist die Abstufung Hard-Medium-Soft, sofern vorhanden, in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Grip aber so wie immer: Hard hält länger während Soft mehr Grip bietet. Dann gibt's u.U. noch Option Reifen verschiedener Art, die ebenfalls unterschiedliche Griplevel bieten, ähnlich wie Hard-Medium-Soft. 
Aber eigentlich hat so ziemlich jedes Auto mindestens einen Alternativreifen neben "Default". Wenn man sich dann auf dem Bildschirm noch die Telemetrie anzeigen lässt für Reifentemperaturen, kann man auch recht schnell sehen, wie ein Reifen für die eine oder andere Strecke taugt (Überhitzung? Bleibt er kalt?).


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2014)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Würden reichen  ... weißt du was alleine diese Lizenzen kosten würden?
> Wie gesagt ist schon mal unmöglich, da etwa Porsche (was auch immer die dabei geritten hat) nur von EA verwendet werden darf und Audi/Lamborghini mit 6-stelligen Lizenzkosten bei knapp 3.8 Millionen Entwicklungsbudget nicht machbar sind.
> Studios wie SMS oder SimBin können halt Lizenzen für Inhalte nicht einfach in der Masse kaufen, da muss man auf unbekanntere Alternativen (Ginetta) ausweichen oder eben unlizenzierte ("Phantasie-") Autos einsetzen.
> 
> ...






Hast du auch was beizutragen was ich noch nicht weiß ?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Lizenzen. 

Der leitende Direktor von Polyphony Digital, Kazunori Yamauchi hat mal in einem Interview erwähnt das für die Entwicklung von GT6 um die 40 Mio € rein flossen.. 
Das erklärt einiges..


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich bin vorhin Azure Coast gefahren, die Strecke wurde augenscheinlich stark ausgebaut in letzter Zeit. Im internen Forum werden zu der Strecke komischerweise keine Fortschrittsmeldungen gepostet.


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Januar 2014)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin Azure Coast gefahren, die Strecke wurde augenscheinlich stark ausgebaut in letzter Zeit. Im internen Forum werden zu der Strecke komischerweise keine Fortschrittsmeldungen gepostet.


 
Doch doch, nur ist das schon wieder einige Builds her.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Januar 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Doch doch, nur ist das schon wieder einige Builds her.


 

Im Progress Thread von Azure Coast gibt es seit Wochen keine Beiträge obwohl die relase notes Dezember bis Anfang Januar regelmäßig Azure Coast Updates beinhalten. Die einzigen Beiträge seit September im Azure Coast Streckenthread sind static viewer betreffend.


----------



## Andregee (6. Januar 2014)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Würden reichen  ... weißt du was alleine diese Lizenzen kosten würden?
> Wie gesagt ist schon mal unmöglich, da etwa Porsche (was auch immer die dabei geritten hat) nur von EA verwendet werden darf und Audi/Lamborghini mit 6-stelligen Lizenzkosten bei knapp 3.8 Millionen Entwicklungsbudget nicht machbar sind.
> Studios wie SMS oder SimBin können halt Lizenzen für Inhalte nicht einfach in der Masse kaufen, da muss man auf unbekanntere Alternativen (Ginetta) ausweichen oder eben unlizenzierte ("Phantasie-") Autos einsetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du konkrete Zahlen zu den Lizenzkosten? Mich würden die wirklich mal interessieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das da Millionenbeträge pro Fahrzeug fließen müssen, dann gäbe es wohl keine Simulation am Markt, GTR2 z.b soll sich nur hunderttausendfach verkauft haben und ich glaube auch nicht das Cars Raceroom oder AC in Millionen Stückzahlen über die virutelle Ladentheke gehen. Wenn ich jetzt mal die fiktive Zahl 50000 Euro pro Auto in den Raum werfe, frage ich mich allen Ernstes was die Automobilhersteller sich von diesen Einnahmen versprechen, das sie es den Simulationsschmieden schwierig machen, Lizenzen zu erwerben, bilanztechnisch betrachtet, fallen Summen dieser Größenordung oder sogar 10 fach höheren Summen, die den Erwerb extrem kostenkritisch würden ließen, in börsennotierten Unternehmen in den Büchern garnicht auf, zumal es erwiesen ist, das sich die Hersteller durch die Präsenz in Spielen die Kundschaft von übermorgen schaffen.
Soll heißen, ob nun 10000 oder 200000 Euo spielt für ein Milliardenschweres Unternehmen keine wirkliche Rolle, für ein Simstudio sehr wohl, darum frage ich wirklich warum es so kompliziert ist, Lizenzen zu erwerben, welchen Sinn sehen die Hersteller in hohen Lizenzkosten, denn der Auftritt ist Games ist wohl als Werbung im eigenen Sinne zu betrachten. Daher wäre es wirklic hinteressant, diesen Spekulationen konkrete Summen zuweisen zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2014)

Das Problem sind meist weniger die Kosten sondern die Exklusivverträge. Der Autohersteller nimmt einfach den der am meisten zahlt, z.B. Porsche hat/hatte dafür aber EA die alleinigen Videospielrechte verkauft.

Bei GT Legends und GTR hat man direkt mit den Veranstaltern der Rennserie verhandelt und die Serie quasi als Paket gekauft. Dass der Veranstalter wirklich die vollen Vermarktungsrechte an der Rennserie inkl. Autos hat ist aber nur selten der Fall und wurde auch schon damals von den Automobilherstellern angezweifelt.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Bitte hört mir auf mit "Spiel doch GT6". 
Mal davon abgesehen das diese Empfehlung etwas hinkt da es das Spiel nicht mal für den PC gibt hat GT6 ja eine ganz andere Auslegung.

Es ist doch wohl meine Sache ob ich auf diese Carbonbomber mit zig Trillionen PS stehe oder nicht.
Ich brauche auch keine 5 verschiedenen Ariel Atom oder Pagani. Da langt doch jeweils einer.
Den SLS gibts doch auch 3 mal glaub ich?

Ich sagte nur das MIR die erwähnten Autos fehlen.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (6. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, unter welchen Ordner ich gespeicherte Rennen finde ?


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2014)

Müsste hier sein: C:\Users\xxx\Documents\CARS\records media


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdXNItCVInU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (6. Januar 2014)

Schönes Video!


----------



## barbarendave2211 (7. Januar 2014)

Vogelscheuche ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2014)

haha 
sitzt im ginetta?


----------



## Timmynator (7. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch keine 5 verschiedenen Ariel Atom oder Pagani. Da langt doch jeweils einer.


 Dasselbe Argument könnte man durchaus auf GT5 und GT6 anwenden  



> Den SLS gibts doch auch 3 mal glaub ich?


Zweimal, einmal als Straßenversion und einmal im GT3-Renntrimm.



> Ich sagte nur das MIR die erwähnten Autos fehlen.


Dann musst du auch allen anderen zugestehen, dass ihnen diese Autos nicht fehlen und sie mit dem aktuellen Mix zufriedener sind als mit einer durchgehenden Ahnenreihe über 20 Jahre.


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2014)

Natürlich kann man das auf GT6 anwenden. Habe ich eigentlich irgendwo gesagt ich würde GT6 mögen oder warum habt ihrs da so damit?


----------



## barbarendave2211 (8. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> haha
> sitzt im ginetta?


 
Ja das ist der Ginetta


----------



## Dedde (11. Januar 2014)

auf bathurst


----------



## Stephan79 (12. Januar 2014)

@Dedde 

das sieht schon richtig klasse aus.


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Januar 2014)

Hier eine Runde mit der neuen Pagani Zonda Cinque @ Wisconsin Raceway
Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich so umherfahre, ich habe das FFB auf den Curbs getestet 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zP8I-jpOaWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


MFG IJOJOI


----------



## Dedde (13. Januar 2014)

Man sollte schalten bevor der Begrenzer kommt xD. 
Zwischengas verhindert beim runterschalten das das heck kommt


----------



## IJOJOI (14. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Man sollte schalten bevor der Begrenzer kommt xD.
> Zwischengas verhindert beim runterschalten das das heck kommt


 
Wie gesagt nur ein ganz kurzer Test, da ich kein FFB über die Curbs habe
Sieh dir die anderen Videos an, dann wirst du sehn, dass ich normalerweise nicht so unfähig fahre


----------



## Dedde (14. Januar 2014)

Welches wheel hast du


----------



## IJOJOI (14. Januar 2014)

G27 aber mit BMW Rad oben drauf, 
CSRs zum Treten


----------



## zobl93 (16. Januar 2014)

Hab wieder 2 neue Videos auf den YouTube Channel der Facebookseite von Project Cars hochgeladen
Mit dem neuen Zonda durch Monaco und der 190E durch die grüne Hölle

www.facebook.com/projecars


----------



## SplitUpTheSun (16. Januar 2014)

Ein Trailer und viele Gameplay Videos:

Alle Settings auf Anschlag in *1440p + Downsampling*
Channel: ExpressionOfNothing - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JuZGOuktrR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJ8dEHAl_IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCy311NtSW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZYoVQ85vsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lwPOPH4UI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Januar 2014)

Servus miteinander,

ich habe schon seit einem Jahr einen pCars Account. Den hab ich mir damals einfach nur so "auf Verdacht" zugelegt weil ich dachte dass das ein gutes Spiel werden könnte (hatte wohl damals nen guten Riecher).

Jetzt habe ich es zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. Alles super, nur mit den Grafikeinstellungen habe ich große Probleme. 
Es gibt ja keine "Automatik" oder "empfohlene Einstellungen"... 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Fundstelle wo Einstellungen für verschiedene Systeme empfohlen werden?

Ich habe derzeit eben das Problem dass ich nur auf 40-50 FPS komme und es sich sehr ruckelig anfühlt.
Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich mit 2560x1440 und 100Hz spiele und eine R9 290x habe.
Aber bei den ganzen erweiterten Einstellungen habe ich jetzt derzeit natürlich (wie ich es gewohnt bin) alles auf "High" oder "Ultra" gestellt...
Das geht wohl bei diesem ECHTEN NEXT GEN TITEL nicht hab ich das Gefühl...

ALSO gibts hier irgendwo ein "How to" für die pCars-Grafikeinstellungen oder was ähnlich brauchbares oder nettes oder wo ihr sagt "das ist eine gute Hilfe"...?

Danke schon mal und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja demnächst mal auf der Strecke (habe ingame gleichen Nickname)


----------



## Dedde (17. Januar 2014)

Hast du spielinternes downsampling an? Zb dsx6? 
Hast du die fps bei regen oder clear? Fährst du alleine oder mit ki gegner? Welche cpu hast du? 100hz kommt mir komisch vor.  
Es gibt ganz neue Monitore mit dieser Auflösung bei 120hz.  Ist das so einer?


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Hast du spielinternes downsampling an? Zb dsx6?
> Hast du die fps bei regen oder clear? Fährst du alleine oder mit ki gegner? Welche cpu hast du? 100hz kommt mir komisch vor.
> Es gibt ganz neue Monitore mit dieser Auflösung bei 120hz.  Ist das so einer?


 
ach dsx  heisst downsampling !!! lol.... DAS könnte einer der gründe sein... 
DANKE FÜR DEN TIPP... war wohl zu blöd zum lesen im menu schätz ich...

die fps habe ich clear ohne ki in brands hatch... also eigentlich sehr anspruchsloses setting...

PC-Daten laut sysprofile (signatur). kurz gesagt   i5 3570k @4 GHZ / R9 290X  @ 1060 MHZ / 16 gig ram... 

Mein Monitor läuft mit 100 Hz. Ich kann aber auch nur auf 60 Hz einstellen. Ich übertakte den von 60 Hz auf 100 Hz (ja das geht mit bestimmten modellen, z.B. QNIX 2710).
Zum sehr interessanten Thema siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


Danke schon mal für den wertvollen Downsampling-Tipp... das könnte einer der Gründe sein...


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Januar 2014)

Das Spiel läuft allgemein auf den AMD Karten auch schlechter als mit Nvidia. Also nicht wundern, wenn du da manchmal Werte siehst die viel besser sind als bei dir.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2014)

Hi, pcars startet bei mir nur noch im Fenstermodus, kann es im Grafikmenü auch nicht mehr umschalten. Windowed Mode steht da dauerhaft auf ,,yes''. Kann da jemand helfen?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (20. Januar 2014)

Öffne die Datei graphicsconfigdx11.xml im ordner \Dokumente\cars und suche dort nach der Zeile prop name="Windowed" windowed="1". Ändere die 1 in 0 und aktiviere nach dem speichern den Schreibschutz für diese Datei.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2014)

Danke KaterTom  Der Fenstermodus ist weg


----------



## Macs344 (22. Januar 2014)

Hat einer von euch ne ahnung ob es die 6-10 Ferraris in pCars wirklich geben wird oder ob die schon vergangenheit sind ?


----------



## acti0n (23. Januar 2014)

Was für Ferraris?


----------



## zobl93 (23. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt auch noch nie was von  einem Ferrari in diesem Spiel gehört. ....


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Januar 2014)

Das wäre mir auch neu, mit den Ferraris...


----------



## Macs344 (23. Januar 2014)

Im Deutsch pCars forum ist eine liste aufgeführt mit allen fahrzeugen und dort steht 6-10 Ferraris


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Januar 2014)

jap steht da wirklich  aber ich glaub nicht daran, zumal die Lizenzen dafür wahrscheinlich das Budget übertreffen


----------



## Own3r (23. Januar 2014)

Es wird sicherlich keine Ferraris für Cars geben. Es sind noch viele Marken angedacht, wo allerdings längst noch nicht alle bestätigt sind. Mal sehen, ob sich da was tut. Meistens passier das ja sehr schnell (s. McLaren).


----------



## KaterTom (23. Januar 2014)

Naja, wer Ferrari fahren will, der muss sich halt Assetto Corsa holen - was an sich keine schlechte Idee ist!


----------



## zobl93 (23. Januar 2014)

Das größte Problem sind die finanziellen Möglichkeiten des Studios


----------



## rolli (23. Januar 2014)

Tja, die italienischen Pferdchen sind eben in echt sowie im Spiel recht teuer.
Dann muss eben ein *F*errari *i*n *a*ußergewöhnlicher *T*arnung herhalten. 
Wobei, so einen haben wir ja auch nicht in pCars...


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich vermisse in pcars absolut kein Ferrari...würde mir lieber noch was von Peugeot wünschen


----------



## zobl93 (23. Januar 2014)

Was würdet ihr von einem Fiat Multipla halten :p
Und den neuen Octavia RS TSI, damit ich meinen echten dann nicht immer so hetzen muss


----------



## barbarendave2211 (25. Januar 2014)

Die Asano´s sind seit dem letzten Build verschwunden...


----------



## Dedde (25. Januar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Die Asano´s sind seit dem letzten Build verschwunden...



Steht auch im Patchlog


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2014)

Gab ja eh keine Lizenz für Audi, daher war das doch eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Teile rausfliegen oder?


----------



## TSchaK (25. Januar 2014)

Die sollten doch als asano drin bleiben dachte ich...


----------



## barbarendave2211 (25. Januar 2014)

Dafür soll wo das DTM Fahrzeug (2012) von Mercedes kommen dafür haben sie ja ne Lizenz.


----------



## zobl93 (25. Januar 2014)

Ist bereits in Entwicklung,  wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis dieser das erste mal fahrbar ist


----------



## Own3r (25. Januar 2014)

Wieso lassen sie die Wagen nicht als unlizensierte drin? Das finde ich jetzt echt schlecht. Die waren nämlich ziemlich gut zum fahren.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es da rechtliche Schwierigkeiten gäbe, wenn sie ein nicht lizensiertes Fahrzeug in der Verkaufsversion von cars hätten. Die Schadensersatzklage von Audi würde wohl dafür sorgen, dass sms umgehend pleite gehen würde.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Januar 2014)

Angeblich sind sie nur erstmal temporär entfernt worden. 

Entweder ist da noch ein Deal mit Audi Motorsport im Gange oder die werden baulich genug verändert, um damit dem Vorwurf der unlizensierten Plagiate entgehen zu können. Wobei es eigentlich nur um den DTM-Audi wirklich schade wäre, der Prototyp war langweilig.


----------



## rolli (25. Januar 2014)

Ein passendes DTM-Auto in Ergänzung zum Mercedes ist sowieso vonnöten.
Daher wird man sich hoffentlich was einfallen lassen.

Und Prototypen entstehen ja bereits neue mithilfe von Community-Mitgliedern.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2014)

Naja, auf diese Fantasiekisten kann ich gut verzichten. Besser ein oder zwei Autos weniger aber dafür vernünftig lizensiert.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (25. Januar 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Naja, auf diese Fantasiekisten kann ich gut verzichten.


 
Was spricht dagegen ?


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2014)

Für mich spricht dagegen, dass ich am liebsten ne Sim fahre und da gehört neben einer möglichst realistischen Fahrphysik halt auch realistische Autos.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (26. Januar 2014)

Mal paar Bilder von mir...Build 648.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Januar 2014)

Coole Motive, haste gut ausgesucht


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2014)

*Project CARS photomode?...NOT! *







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mj3jp96O1WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (1. Februar 2014)

Richtig heftig


----------



## TSchaK (5. Februar 2014)

Hi

ich hab gerade mal wieder das Problem das ich beim Start immer in der Box stehe.
Nun ist ja eigentlich des Problems Lösung: Die Datei in "C:\Users\Name\Documents\CARS\profiles" löschen"

Das sorgt aber dafür das PCars beim Start abstürzt und ich das neu runter laden muss.

Was mach ich Falsch?
Will nicht schon wieder alles runter laden...


----------



## Dedde (5. Februar 2014)

Mach doxh einfach eine sicherung von pcars über steam


----------



## TSchaK (5. Februar 2014)

Das wäre auch eine Lösung 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das das Problem beim Anmelden beheben würde.

Hab aber schon die Datei gelöscht und diesmal hat es funktioniert...


----------



## KaterTom (6. Februar 2014)

Heute gab's die erste x64- Build!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Februar 2014)

Und was verbessert das jetzt alles? Merkt man nen Unterschied?


----------



## KaterTom (6. Februar 2014)

Nein, ich konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen. CPU-, Graka- und RAM Auslastung bleiben gleich. Die FPS natürlich auch.

EDIT: Das FFB und die Rückstellkräfte am Lenkrad sind mit x64 deutlich schwächer aber noch spürbar (Fanatec GT3V2 RS). Und man kann im Setup keine Reifen ändern.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber nicht so toll das man die Reifen nicht ändern kann...


----------



## zobl93 (7. Februar 2014)

Sooo
Das C Klasse Coupe DTM Car ist endlich da


----------



## barbarendave2211 (7. Februar 2014)

ja  und ein komplett neues Menü...


----------



## KaterTom (7. Februar 2014)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Sooo
> Das C Klasse Coupe DTM Car ist endlich da


und fährt sich auch schon ziemlich gut!



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> ja  und ein komplett neues Menü...



sieht aber fürchterlich aus, vor allem die Farben.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (7. Februar 2014)

da gebe ich dir recht! Das menü ist nicht der bringer


----------



## Macs344 (9. Februar 2014)

Wenn man die farbern anpassen könnte wäre es eine top sache! Das design finde ich persönlich im grunde nicht schlecht


----------



## Galford (10. Februar 2014)

Ich will den Thread jetzt nicht aus der Spur lenken, aber war der Community bewusst, dass Slightly Mad mal nebenbei noch ein Rennspiel MMO entwickelt? Nur aus Interesse.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand die Zeit einen Sammelthread zu erstellen. Bin mal gespannt wie viel "heimlich" 1:1 aus pCars übernommen wird, bei den Autos dürfte es ja nicht schwer sein.

World Of Speed: A Racing MMO With Grand Ambitions - GameSpot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kXPH441Hvc


 P.S.: Ich war ca. 14 Minuten_ früher_ dran als die PCGH. Hätte ich gewusst, das es so ein kleiner Zeitunterschied wird, hätte ich nicht gepostet.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Februar 2014)

War vorhin schon ziemlich erstaunt das auf pcgh zu lesen und hatte den selben Gedanken...

EDIT: Wobei das mehr in Richtung Straßenrennen zu gehen scheint und andere Autos dabei sind...


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2014)

Wer es noch nich gesehen hat^^:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_3PKidWNkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Februar 2014)

...brauchts jetzt auch nicht mehr zu sehen, ist schon fast ein Jahr alt.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (11. Februar 2014)

Ja an das Design hab ich mich nun auch gewöhnt  
War nur etwas erschrocken da es ja komplett anders ist als das alte.


----------



## bomber111 (12. Februar 2014)

Ist das Spiel jetzt bis zum Release nicht mehr kaufbar ?
Oder stell ich mich gerade ganz dumm an und finde die Kauf Option einfach nicht ?!

MfG


----------



## Macs344 (12. Februar 2014)

Nicht kaufbar !!!


----------



## barbarendave2211 (12. Februar 2014)

Da musst du wohl bis Herbst 2014 warten müssen


----------



## barbarendave2211 (14. Februar 2014)

Mit heutigen Build 663, kommt eine neue Strecke und ein Fahrzeug hinzu.
Track: Oulton Park
Vehicle: Ginetta G40 Junior


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Da musst du wohl bis Herbst 2014 warten müssen


 
Bei dem jetzigen Stand, glaub ich da nicht dran. Aber ich lass mich gern positiv überraschen. Da muss aber noch einiges kommen...


----------



## barbarendave2211 (14. Februar 2014)

ja so war es mal angedacht  aber das scheint mir auch zu optimistisch  wird wohl eher 2015...


----------



## Macs344 (14. Februar 2014)

Mal angedacht war März 2013 😆


----------



## Scalon (14. Februar 2014)

Wobei sie doch vor kurzem, im ersten offiziellen Trailer coming 2014 geschrieben haben


----------



## ak1504 (14. Februar 2014)

Es kommt nich darauf an was die sagen sondern welchen Eindruck pCars bei dir hinterlässt...

Bei mir auch eindeutig 2015...


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> E
> 
> Bei mir auch eindeutig 2015...


 
wÜRDE ich auch vermuten!


----------



## Timmynator (15. Februar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Vehicle: Ginetta G40 Junior Caterham Classic mit aerodynamischer Verschalung



So sieht's nämlich im Moment aus


----------



## barbarendave2211 (16. Februar 2014)

Das hab ich so nicht geschrieben! 
Der Ginetta G40 Junior ist ein Fahrzeug was von unter 17 jährige in rennen gefahren wird! Daher auch die geringe Fahrleistung! So weit ich weiß hat der nur 100 PS!


----------



## Macs344 (16. Februar 2014)

Dieser "offizielle Trailer" ist von einem youtuber mit sehr gutem händchen für perfekte kamerafahrten und Schnitte hat und stammt nicht von sms! Von daher ist der Release 2014 nicht bestätigt! Ich würde mir zwar ein Release 2014 wünschen doch nach aktuellem entwicklungsstand scheint mir das fast unmöglich, daher hoff ich wiederum auf 2015  damit sie einen vollständigen content liefern können... 
Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sie einiges im hintergrund am laufen haben, was sie im Wmd-forum nicht veröffentlichen und sie es jetzt schlag auf schlag raus bringen.. Wie damals den Mclaren. Wär eine schöne vorstellung... Nur leider glaub ich und sonst auch keiner dran..


----------



## Modmaster (16. Februar 2014)

Der neue Sound vom RGT-8  Klingt garnicht übel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=8hsgkLYs3Tk


----------



## barbarendave2211 (16. Februar 2014)

ja  fährt sich auch um einiges besser


----------



## TeamSnowden (16. Februar 2014)

Ja die Sounds sind gut.

Aber die losen Blätter auf der Strecke und die zu übertriebenen Sonnenblendeffekte lassen es einfach viel zu kitschig wirken, so wird es das Spiel nie in eine Liga schaffen geschweige denn als Simulation ernstgenommen werden.

Außerdem hätte die Physikengine von Anfang an auf Realismus ausgelegt werden müssen, jetzt im Nachhinein die alte Shift2-Engine so hinzufrickeln dass es sich realer anfühlt, da kommt einfach nix gescheites bei raus.

Alleine wenn ich das Video seh kann ich sagen dass sich das Auto 100%ig arcadig fährt, die (wackelige) Lenkradstellung passt nichtmal zum echten Lenkwinkel eines Porsches, der wäre in fast jeder Kurve in die Bande gefahren... Edit: Sehe gerade das ist wohl bei allen Autos in project cars so -> FAIL, in einem Rennauto greift man nie um.

Nur Schade dass das Projekt dann so gefloppt ist, aber denen die sich etwas auskennen war von Anfang an klar dass es an der Physik scheitern wird.

Das dämliche Gerutsche von Shift 2 ist jedenfalls noch mehr als deutlich vorhanden. 
So verhält sich aber kein Rennauto. Ein Rennauto liegt steif wie ein Brett und hat erstmal Grip wie sau und rutscht nicht in jeder Kurve.

Aber jetzt wo sie die Konsoleros und Wii-Spieler als Zielgruppe angepeilt werden ist das eh egal bzw. nicht verwunderlich, Massenmarkt bzw. Profit steht im Vordergrund, da geht nur Arcade.


----------



## rolli (16. Februar 2014)

Mag sein, dass man ein einem Rennauto nicht umgreift.
Der Ruf ist aber doch eindeutig ein Straßenauto, oder nicht?


----------



## Ralf345 (16. Februar 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Dieser "offizielle Trailer" ist von einem youtuber mit sehr gutem händchen für perfekte kamerafahrten und Schnitte hat und stammt nicht von sms! Von daher ist der Release 2014 nicht bestätigt! Ich würde mir zwar ein Release 2014 wünschen doch nach aktuellem entwicklungsstand scheint mir das fast unmöglich, daher hoff ich wiederum auf 2015  damit sie einen vollständigen content liefern können...


 

Es gibt einen offiziellen release Termin-->November 2014. Ich muss dir auch widersprechen, der Termin ist (mittlerweile) realistisch.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Februar 2014)

TeamSnowden schrieb:


> *
> Ja die Sounds sind gut.
> 
> Aber die losen Blätter auf der Strecke und die zu übertriebenen Sonnenblendeffekte lassen es einfach viel zu kitschig wirken, so wird es das Spiel nie in eine Liga schaffen geschweige denn als Simulation ernstgenommen werden.
> ...



Kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen!
Man greift nicht um=> Jein, normalerweise wird der Lenkeinschlag so eingestellt, dass man es in der engsten Kurve nicht muss, dass kommt jedoch auf die Vorlieben des Fahrers an.


----------



## TeamSnowden (16. Februar 2014)

Ja und? In den Kurven wo in Projectcars umgegriffen wird macht man das in echt definitv nicht, wie schon gesagt stimmt der Lenkwinkel da grundsätzlich nicht.
Dass man in einer 180° Haarnadel doch mal umgreift will ich nicht bestreiten, aber nicht in "normalen" Kurven.

Der Rest meines Beitrags ist faktisch trotzdem völlig korrekt. Das könnten die Redakteure so auch mal in ihren Artikeln berichten, aber dazu müsste man ja Ahnung von der Materie haben und mehr können als mit tagelanger Verspätung von anderen Nachrichtenportalen abzuschreiben.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Februar 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Das hab ich so nicht geschrieben!
> Der Ginetta G40 Junior ist ein Fahrzeug was von unter 17 jährige in rennen gefahren wird! Daher auch die geringe Fahrleistung! So weit ich weiß hat der nur 100 PS!


 
Ich weiß  Aber im Moment hängt ziemlich unverändert die Physik des Cat Classic als Platzhalter drunter, daher der Kommentar. Somit ist die Form des G40 drin, aber das eigentliche Fahrverhalten noch nicht wirklich (vgl. auch Release Notes, da steht drin, dass der zu hoch auf seiner Aufhängung sitz, weil das Cat Classic Modell drunter ist). Die Motorleistung kommt im Moment hin, aber der Rest muss noch ein wenig poliert werden. Alles gut


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Februar 2014)

TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Ja und? In den Kurven wo in Projectcars umgegriffen wird macht man das in echt definitv nicht, wie schon gesagt stimmt der Lenkwinkel da grundsätzlich nicht.
> Dass man in einer 180° Haarnadel doch mal umgreift will ich nicht bestreiten, aber nicht in "normalen" Kurven.
> 
> Der Rest meines Beitrags ist faktisch trotzdem völlig korrekt. Das könnten die Redakteure so auch mal in ihren Artikeln berichten, aber dazu müsste man ja Ahnung von der Materie haben und mehr können als mit tagelanger Verspätung von anderen Nachrichtenportalen abzuschreiben.



Ich sage ja nicht dass du im Bezug auf rF2 falsch liegst
Jedoch finde ich, dass du bei pCars ein wenig die falsche Einstellung hast...
Bei Cars kommt es im Moment sehr auf den Status des jeweiligen Wagens an.
Einige sind absolute Schrottkisten, andere fahren sich so, wie man es von einer Sim erwartet.


----------



## Macs344 (16. Februar 2014)

TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Ja die Sounds sind gut.  Aber die losen Blätter auf der Strecke und die zu übertriebenen Sonnenblendeffekte lassen es einfach viel zu kitschig wirken, so wird es das Spiel nie in eine Liga schaffen geschweige denn als Simulation ernstgenommen werden.  Außerdem hätte die Physikengine von Anfang an auf Realismus ausgelegt werden müssen, jetzt im Nachhinein die alte Shift2-Engine so hinzufrickeln dass es sich realer anfühlt, da kommt einfach nix gescheites bei raus.  Alleine wenn ich das Video seh kann ich sagen dass sich das Auto 100%ig arcadig fährt, die (wackelige) Lenkradstellung passt nichtmal zum echten Lenkwinkel eines Porsches, der wäre in fast jeder Kurve in die Bande gefahren... Edit: Sehe gerade das ist wohl bei allen Autos in project cars so -> FAIL, in einem Rennauto greift man nie um.  Nur Schade dass das Projekt dann so gefloppt ist, aber denen die sich etwas auskennen war von Anfang an klar dass es an der Physik scheitern wird.  Das dämliche Gerutsche von Shift 2 ist jedenfalls noch mehr als deutlich vorhanden. So verhält sich aber kein Rennauto. Ein Rennauto liegt steif wie ein Brett und hat erstmal Grip wie sau und rutscht nicht in jeder Kurve.  Aber jetzt wo sie die Konsoleros und Wii-Spieler als Zielgruppe angepeilt werden ist das eh egal bzw. nicht verwunderlich, Massenmarkt bzw. Profit steht im Vordergrund, da geht nur Arcade.



Ich kenn mich zwar nicht im detail aus was man an einer engine verändern oder auch komplett neu machen kann aber ich weiß dass grundlegend andere/neue Physikelemente miteigeflossen sind (zb. Reifenmodell). Ich bin lange Shift 2 gefahren und habe oft geflucht über die schmiererei auf der schtraße daher weiß ich was gemeint ist. In pCars bemerke ich davon eigentlich nichts mehr ! Die autos lenken sich direkt und kontrollierbar und lassen sich auch abfangen wenn sie mal quer gehen. Sie rutschen beim beschleunigen oder abbremsen nicht von der einen zur anderen seite wie es noch in shift der fall war. zB. Der mercedes c klasse dtm liegt wie ein brett auf der schraße und wenn mir jetzt der lenkwinkel nicht passen würde erstell ich ein setup und erledigt ist das "Problem".


----------



## Modmaster (17. Februar 2014)

*pcars-forum.de - DTM '91 Revival - 1. Rennen Heusden Teil 1*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IqmPiOsmqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*pcars-forum.de - DTM '91 Revival - 1. Rennen Heusden Teil 2*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axC9trjdea8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ralf345 (17. Februar 2014)

TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Aber die losen Blätter auf der Strecke und die zu übertriebenen Sonnenblendeffekte lassen es einfach viel zu kitschig wirken, so wird es das Spiel nie in eine Liga schaffen geschweige denn als Simulation ernstgenommen werden.




Der Blendeffekt ist Geschmackssache und lässt sich im Optionsmenü einstellen. 




TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Außerdem hätte die Physikengine von Anfang an auf Realismus ausgelegt werden müssen, jetzt im Nachhinein die alte Shift2-Engine so hinzufrickeln dass es sich realer anfühlt, da kommt einfach nix gescheites bei raus.




Die Physikengine ist komplett neu, da wird nichts rumgefrickelt. 




TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Das dämliche Gerutsche von Shift 2 ist jedenfalls noch mehr als deutlich vorhanden.




Entweder du trollst oder hast es nie ernsthaft gespielt.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Februar 2014)

Er kann eh nicht mehr antworten, also spart euch die Mühe.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (19. Februar 2014)

@ Timmynator....da hab ich dich etwas falsch verstanden ; ) sorry..


----------



## ak1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Project CARS – Radical License Announced

Project CARS – Radical License Announced — VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Februar 2014)

die drei hätte ich mir bei Assetto corsa auch gewünscht...ein schöner leistungs unterschied...


----------



## Macs344 (22. Februar 2014)

So langsam macht fast jedes auto in pcars auf seine eigene art spaß  das game nimmt wirklich form an ! Außer der MP ist fürn a***** !!!


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2014)

Bin gestern seit paar Wochen mal wieder gefahren, Aber nur 3 Rennen.

Hat sich wirklich spürbar etwas getan...
Aber das neue Menü... -.-
Wer kam denn auf diese Vergewaltigung der Augen...


----------



## Ralf345 (23. Februar 2014)

Meinst du die Farben oder das Design? Die Farben gefallen mir auch nicht sonderlich aber das ist sicher keine große Sache später noch zu ändern.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Februar 2014)

Och, es geht. Die Farbgebung ist zugegebenermaßen etwas 80s Revival, aber die Funktionalität ist nicht schlecht. 
Retro ist in, ich finde euren Mangel an Neon beklagenswert


----------



## TSchaK (24. Februar 2014)

Die Farben... 

Was mich jetzt auch im Rennen stört: der Wechsel zwischen Namen und Zeitabstand der anderen Fahrer...
Einfach beides nebeneinander finde ich wesentlich sinnvoller...


----------



## Macs344 (25. Februar 2014)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Die Farben...   Was mich jetzt auch im Rennen stört: der Wechsel zwischen Namen und Zeitabstand der anderen Fahrer... Einfach beides nebeneinander finde ich wesentlich sinnvoller...



Das sind doch alles kleinigkeiten welche ja wöchendlich sich ändern.. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass man die farben im Menü anfassen kann.. Oder farbstile wählen kann..


----------



## TSchaK (25. Februar 2014)

Klar sind das Kleinigkeiten bzw Nebensächlichkeiten, aber deshalb darf man nicht sagen was stört?


----------



## Macs344 (26. Februar 2014)

Nein natürlich darf man das sagen  wollt nur mal verdeutlichen, dass andere sachen zur Zeit höhere prrioriät haben !


----------



## TSchaK (26. Februar 2014)

Richtig 
Warum also haben die schon das dritte (oder vierte) Menü?


----------



## Macs344 (26. Februar 2014)

Das weiß man vielleicht nicht so genau


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2014)

Es macht ja nicht der gleiche Mensch Autos der auch das Menü macht. Vielmehr wird es einen/mehrere UI-Designer geben und die haben halt schon ein paar Versionen getestet. Beim UI ist pro Version der Entwicklungsaufwand auch nicht soo groß, dafür die Freiheitsgrade aber gigantisch. Da ist es nur logisch mehrere Versionen fertig zu machen um sich dann irgendwann für eine zu entscheiden.


----------



## Dedde (4. März 2014)

So ich hab dir letzten Tage auch mal wieder gezockt.  Ich muss sagen es wird immer besser. Bald soll ja der escort rs1600 kommen. Wieviel ps hat der ca?


----------



## Ritz186 (4. März 2014)

schau mal hier Ford Escort RS 1600: Klassiker des Motorsports - AUTO BILD KLASSIK

mfg


----------



## Macs344 (4. März 2014)

Also je nach dem welchen Motor sie da rein setzen hat er 115-270 PS wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Dedde (4. März 2014)

Ich glaube das wird nicht die tc version. Mal abwarten


----------



## TSchaK (5. März 2014)

Wie ist bei euch den die Computerauslastung?

Ich komm, bei 50% CPU-Auslastung, immer wieder an die 30FPS während sich die Graka langweilt...


----------



## Dedde (5. März 2014)

Sag mal Strecke und auto. Fährst du alleine oder mit gegner?


----------



## Macs344 (6. März 2014)

Ich warte auf Audi...


----------



## TSchaK (7. März 2014)

Kannst du lange warten...


----------



## Macs344 (7. März 2014)

Warum ? Woher nimmst du die Info, dass Audi nicht kommen wird ?


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2014)

Es steht irgendwo im CARS-Forum, dass die pseudo Audis jetzt umdesigned werden weil man keine Lizenz dafür bekommt.


----------



## TSchaK (7. März 2014)

Richtig...
Waren ja schon mal drin und wurden dann entfernt...


----------



## KaterTom (7. März 2014)

Wobei ich nicht so richtig verstehen kann, wo jetzt für Audi das Problem ist. WMD hat doch auch die Lizenz von anderen namhaften Herstellern, somit wären sie doch in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2014)

Die Frage ist halt zum einen wie viel Geld sie haben wollten und zum Anderen ob sie nicht irgendwo(lies: "bei EA") Exklusivität verkauft haben.


----------



## Timmynator (7. März 2014)

Bentley ist mit an Bord:

2003 Bentley Speed 8 LMP900
2013 Bentley Continental GT3


----------



## Macs344 (7. März 2014)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Bentley ist mit an Bord:  2003 Bentley Speed 8 LMP900 2013 Bentley Continental GT3



Top  aber wirklich bestätigt wurde bisher nicht, dass es keine Audis geben wird ! Es wurde schon offt gefragt ob Audi kommt und es wurde immer ausweichent geantwortet! Ich hoffe einfach weiter! BMW und mercedes sind an Board ich weiß nicht aus welchen geund Audi fehlen sollte, da sie sowieso in jedem arcade racer davei sind, warum dann also nicht in pCars..


----------



## Timmynator (7. März 2014)

Ach ja, im heutigen Build weiterhin enthalten: 

BMW 1M Coupe in erster Version. Fährt sich schon nicht ganz schlecht...


----------



## SplitUpTheSun (8. März 2014)

Neuer Project CARS Trailer - From The Sky

Wie immer alles auf Anschlag: 1440p + Downsampling





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZMQR-PcbOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (10. März 2014)

Ich hoffe der m3, 190er und der sierra bekommen noch mehr Grip.  Die sind im mom zu rutschig finde ich. Bei ac hat der m3 genauso grip wie ich das von einer dtm Version erwarte.
Aber es fühlt sich alle paar Wochen besser an. Anfangs war der m3 nahezu unfahrbar.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. März 2014)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, es wird immer besser


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

Wie wird eigentlichdas carrieren design? Muss man alle autos kaufen ? Oder wie läuft das ? Oder hat man einfach alle autos und kann von anfang an alles im Multiplayer nutzen ?


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2014)

So wie ich die momentane Übersicht verstehen würde fängt man bei kart an und muss sich hoch arbeiten, wobei ich denke das man die Autos gestellt bekommt...

Ps. Seit dem Update heute geht das Spiel nicht mehr bei mir


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

Soweit war mir das auch schon klar ! nur geht es mir darum ob man Autos verdienen muss also kaufen oder durch punkte freischalten und ob man im MP alles zu Verfügung hat egal wie weit man mit der Karriere ist.
Mein Spiel läuft soweit perfekt...


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2014)

Naja und ich denke das man immer eine Etappe schaffen muss um das nächste machen zu müssen.

Im multiplayer wird sicher alles von Anfang an zur Verfügung stehen...


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

So hab es eben zwar nicht aus erster Hand erfahren, aber Audi wird kommen! 
Ich bete, dass der Audi Quattro IMSA GTO dabei ist!


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2014)

Woher ist denn die Info?


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

pCars-forum.de


----------



## Timmynator (12. März 2014)

Da würde ich mich eher an WMD halten...


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

Die Jungs dort haben wirklich Ahnung! Da sind auch einige Senior Member die wissen sowieso immer früher was es neues gibt.
Naja einfach mal abwarten


----------



## IJOJOI (13. März 2014)

DAS wäre einfach episch!
Es wurde sowieso ein "big announcement" angekündigt. 
Ein R8 LMS wäre für mich persönlich besonder toll 

EDIT: Es sieht mit Audi anscheinend wirklich gut aus (Stand von vor 2 Wochen)
Man darf gespannt sein

Neuer Community Trailer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0oTs_8y9r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (13. März 2014)

Ja wenn audi kommt, dann bestimmt mit dem r18 (villeicht ja sogar etron) rs5 DTM und r8 lms Ultra.. Ich würd mir aber noch gerne den quattro IMSA GTO von 1989 !


----------



## Dedde (13. März 2014)

Ein 5zylinder turbo wäre halt ein traum. Hatte selber schon nen audi s2 <3


----------



## Timmynator (13. März 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Die Jungs dort haben wirklich Ahnung! Da sind auch einige Senior Member die wissen sowieso immer früher was es neues gibt.
> Naja einfach mal abwarten


 
...und WMD hat sämtliche Devs, Manager und Senior Manager. I rest my case. 

Warum sind eigentlich alle auf Audi so heiß?


----------



## IJOJOI (14. März 2014)

Weil Audi im Motorsport gut aufgestellt ist


----------



## zobl93 (14. März 2014)

Wo bleibt Skoda 
Der RS wär eine gute Alternative zun Megane


----------



## IJOJOI (14. März 2014)

Richtig, der neue gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Macs344 (14. März 2014)

Timmynator schrieb:


> ...und WMD hat sämtliche Devs, Manager und Senior Manager.


  Die alle bis zur offiziellen Newsmeldung stumm schweigen.. und keine eventualitäten ausprechen..


----------



## rolli (14. März 2014)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Skoda
> Der RS wär eine gute Alternative zun Megane


 
Warum denkt nur keiner an den Mutterkonzern?
So ein Käfer, Golf GTI oder Scirocco (alt oder neu) hätte doch auch was.


----------



## Timmynator (14. März 2014)

Oder ein Porsche 914...


----------



## Macs344 (15. März 2014)

Wie schon öffters erwähnt, auf Porsche braucht man nicht hoffen, alle rechte liegen bei EA. Aber VW wäre echt toll. Lupo Cup, Golf Cup und Scirocco Cup, das würde bestimmt Laune machen !


----------



## zobl93 (15. März 2014)

Der Audi S1 wäre auch gut


----------



## Macs344 (15. März 2014)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Der Audi S1 wäre auch gut


 
Der S1 ist nur leider kein Rundstreckenfahrzeug von daher kann man glaube nicht damit rechnen.. 
Der Quattro IMSA GTO also quasi der Nachfolger des S1 mit dem gleichen, weiterentwickelten 5 Zylinder Motor des S1 mit 700PS wäre echt klasse !
Einen mörder Sound hat das Teil und vor allem Allrad!


----------



## zobl93 (15. März 2014)

Ich dachte eher an den "neuen" 
Wobei vll kommt ja doch noch ein Rallypart dazu


----------



## rolli (15. März 2014)

Beim 914 bräuchte man doch nur die Porsche-Logos runtermachen und schon haben wir einen Volkswagen.


----------



## McLarenP1 (15. März 2014)

Wir haben gestern mal wieder die aktuelle Version angespielt und was soll man sagen... nach wie vor DER Flop des Jahres.

Erst großspurige Ankündigen machen und danach kommt nix dabei rum, da haben sich viele mal wieder schön verarschen lassen vor lauter Werbung und Trailern.


----------



## TSchaK (15. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern mal wieder die aktuelle Version angespielt und was soll man sagen... nach wie vor DER Flop des Jahres.
> 
> Erst großspurige Ankündigen machen und danach kommt nix dabei rum, da haben sich viele mal wieder schön verarschen lassen vor lauter Werbung und Trailern.



Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag.
Welche Autos wurden getestet? welche strecken? Was ist denn der große Flop?

So wie du?


----------



## IJOJOI (15. März 2014)

Bitte um Erklärung
Die ersten 9 Beiträge und in der Hälfte wetterst du gegen pCars  Weil iRacing ja das heil der Menschheit ist...

Ich spiele sowohl pCars als auch AC und rFactor, iRacing mir auf dauer zu teuer, habe es ein halbes Jahr gespielt, aber so zu tun, als wäre die Grafik ********, (was sie nicht ist) und rFactor in den Himmel zu loben bez. Grafik, das widerspricht sich.


----------



## acti0n (15. März 2014)

Guck einach seine letzten Beiträge (sehr viele Beiträge) an. Dann fällt dir vielleicht auf, dass es einfach nur ein Troll ist. Also am besten gar nicht beachten.


----------



## Timmynator (15. März 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Beim 914 bräuchte man doch nur die Porsche-Logos runtermachen und schon haben wir einen Volkswagen.



War ja auch genau auf die Mutterkonzern-Aussage bezogen  So ein High-Performance-Teil fehlt noch!!!11drölfzig


----------



## 1awd1 (16. März 2014)

Hat mal jemand FFB-Einstellungen fürs CSW? Das fühlt sich bei mir einfach nur nach Zentrierfeder an, der ein paar Effekte zugemischt wurden. Gestern mal diverse Fahrzeuge durchprobiert und bei keinem hatte ich ein halbwegs zufriedenstellendes Feedback. Einzig der Lotus 49 fühlte sich relativ brauchbar an (und machte auch tatsächlich recht viel Spaß auf der NOS).


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Versuche mal den Jack Spade Tweaker (gamecontroller -> Post your ffb Files here)


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.. Das ffb ist zur zeit sehr sehr mau und kaum wahrnehmbar.. Daran lässt sich gerade nichts ändern. Du könntest mal den Formula C testen, an dem wurde letztens gearbeitet und das ffb ist dort besser als an vielen anderen Autos. Es hängt auch sehr von den Strecken ab wieviel ffb man bekommt.


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Versuche mal den Jack Spade Tweaker (gamecontroller -> Post your ffb Files here)



Hm den twaker werd ich dann wohl mal ausprobieren  wenn das ffb dadurch besser werden soll.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## 1awd1 (16. März 2014)

Werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

Scheinbar bin ich nicht fähig.. Wo muss ich denn die ffb Dateien reinschieben ?


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

/Dokumente/CARS/FFB


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

Also mir gefallen diese Tweaks nicht! Das ffb wird unwesentlich stärker dafür wird tire force deutlich erhöht, was wiederum das ffb verschluckt.. Ich hab das darum etwas runtergeregelt. Das altbekannte ruckeln um den Nullpunkt kehrt mit den tweaks zurück, was ich nicht unbedingt schlecht finde aber es fühlt sich einfach unrealistisch an. In AC gibt es dieses rucken auch, doch hört es bei kleinen Lenkbewegungen nicht einfach auf, sondern Simuliert den Straßenbelag und seine unebenheiten weiter. Also bringt mir das geruckel in pCars nichts da es sobald man einlenkt verschwindet und auf der geraden so heftig ist, dass es nerft. Zusätzliche Effekte kommen durch die tweaks nicht hinzu. Es wird dafür der Effekt der leichwerdenden Vorderräder entfernt oder kaum warnehmbar. (Formula c auf mugello short, in der rechtskurve zur start/Ziel geraden wurde die lenkung immer leicht da die räder abgehoben sind, davon war nichtsmehr zu spüren)


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Gegen das Ruckeln: im Tweaker auf 0,5 bei Centerspring..
Welche Wagen bist du denn gefahren?
Ich fahre fast nur GT3, da bin ich relativ zufrieden, aber wiedereinmal schön anzusehen wie da die Meinungen auseinander gehen


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

Ich bin den DTM mercedes, den Formula C und den BAC Mono gafahren wie gesagt das ruckeln ist geschmackssache. Ich finde halt einfach wenn es nichts simuliert wie in diesem fall ist es sinnfrei und dann brauche ich es nicht. Und da keine Effekte hinzukommen sondern einfach etwas stärker werden und andere neu hinzugekommene Effekte wie im falle des Formula C verschluckt werden, werde ich es erstmal wieder weglassen. Die intensität des standard ffb find ich gut nur hätte ich mir eben mehr effekte und präzisere Effekte gewünscht aber das können die Tweaks eben nicht..


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Welche Effekte speziell?


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

Wie oben schon geschrieben.. Das abheben/leichtwerden der Vorderräder.
Formula C auf mugello short in der rechts richtung Start/Ziel. Ab dem knick in der Straße merkt man ohne tweaks wie die Lenkung kurz leichter wird und mit Tweaks mekt man an der Stelle irgendwie nichts :/ Wenn das dort so ist werden warscheinlich auch bei einigen anderen Auto/Strecken kombis Effekte verschluckt. Wie gesagt mir reicht die original intensität des ffb und bevor mir Effekte fehlen lass ich es original und warte ab. Das ffb ist ja noch lange nicht final und bevor die Platzhalter in der Physik nicht durch die finalen parameter ersetzt wurden wird warschenlich auch erstmal nur bedingt am ffb gearbeitet. Man wirds zu Release sehen ob man zusätzliche tool braucht oder nicht.


----------



## McLarenP1 (16. März 2014)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag.
> Welche Autos wurden getestet? welche strecken? Was ist denn der große Flop?
> 
> So wie du?


 
Nö, eher so ein Flop wie dein sinnloser Beitrag.

Meine Güte, das Problem begrenzt sich doch nicht auf einzelne Autos oder Strecken, die gesamte Fahrphysik ist halt Arcadig ausgelegt (ist ja auch logisch, da auch Konsolenkiddys damit zurechtkommen müssen).




IJOJOI schrieb:


> Weil Audi im Motorsport gut aufgestellt ist



Audi LOL - wo lebst du denn?

Diese untersteuernden Fronttriebler haben mit Motorsport soviel am Hut, wie ein Backstein mit einem Raumschiff.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Gaaaanz ruhig mein guter, man muss ja nicht gleich beleidigend werden
Ich meine die GT3 sowie LMS Prototypen


----------



## Dedde (16. März 2014)

Welcher audi hat frontantrieb? Im Motorsport entweder heck oder allrad


----------



## IJOJOI (16. März 2014)

Er ist sowieso nur am haten


----------



## Macs344 (16. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, das Problem begrenzt sich doch nicht auf einzelne Autos oder Strecken, die gesamte Fahrphysik ist halt Arcadig ausgelegt (ist ja auch logisch, da auch Konsolenkiddys damit zurechtkommen müssen).
> 
> Audi LOL - wo lebst du denn?
> 
> Diese untersteuernden Fronttriebler haben mit Motorsport soviel am Hut, wie ein Backstein mit einem Raumschiff.



Bevor du hier so einen Blödsinn postest und die Leute hier verärgerst, solltest du dich erstmal informieren!

Wenn du mal im WMD-Forum unterwegs gewesen wärst und dich informiert hättest (falls du pCars überhaupt besitzt), dann könntest du bemerkt haben, dass die Fahrphysik noch bei weitem nicht final ist und viele Teile der Physik noch überhaupt nicht implementiert sind! Von einer Arcade-Physik kann hier wirklich nicht geredet werden.
Beurteilen ob es deiner Meinung nach nun wirklich "Arcade" ist oder nicht, wirst du erst zu Release können und nicht vorher!

Und wo du bei Audi "Frontkratzer" findest weiß ich auch nicht!

Also halte dich bitte bedeckt und nörgel wo anders rum, aber hier will das niemand hören..


----------



## McLarenP1 (17. März 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal im WMD-Forum unterwegs gewesen wärst und dich informiert hättest (falls du pCars überhaupt besitzt), dann könntest du bemerkt haben, dass die Fahrphysik noch bei weitem nicht final ist und viele Teile der Physik noch überhaupt nicht implementiert sind! Von einer Arcade-Physik kann hier wirklich nicht geredet werden.


 
Und bevor du hier rumstänkerst solltest du dich erstmal informieren. Eine ernsthafte Simulation MUSS von Anfang an auch so programmiert und aufgebaut sein - nachträglich ein Arcadespiel richtung Simulation zu drücken - da kommt einfach nix gescheites bei raus. 

Die audis die ich kenne sind alles Frontkratzer mit Zahnriemen, billigste Bauart halt, aber für Premiumpreis verkauft, ähnlich Vw.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Und bevor du hier rumstänkerst solltest du dich erstmal informieren. Eine ernsthafte Simulation MUSS von Anfang an auch so programmiert und aufgebaut sein - nachträglich ein Arcadespiel richtung Simulation zu drücken - da kommt einfach nix gescheites bei raus.
> 
> Die audis die ich kenne sind alles Frontkratzer mit Zahnriemen, billigste Bauart halt, aber für Premiumpreis verkauft, ähnlich Vw.


 
Jaa was fährst du denn? einen Citroen mit Trommelbremsen? ;DD
DU scheinst keine Ahnung von Motorsport zu haben, mein Guter
Die Physik stimmt soweit, das Reifenmodell sowie das FFB ist noch am Anfang


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2014)

Ist das nicht sowieso noch Größtenteils die Shift Physik, während an der richtigen noch gewerkelt wird? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.

Und der McLaren Typ ist ja mal die Härte. Audi ist mit Fronttrieblern unterwegs und er fährt 'nen M. Klar xD.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. März 2014)

In einigen Wagen (zB Capri) ist die neue Physik schon drin, die fahren sich ausgezeichnet


----------



## Andregee (17. März 2014)

Cars hat mit Arcade lang nichts mehr zu tun. Anfangs gab es halt eine Platzhalterphysik um die Gemeinde überhaupt an der Entwicklung teilhaben lassen zu können. Mittlerweile gibt es längst Autos die sich sehr gut fahren und wer der Meinung ist das Simulation automatisch schwer fahrbar bedeutet, hat wohl einige Zeit im Simsektor verschlafen. MAn muß nur mal aktuelle GT3 Fahrer bezüglich Fahrbarkeit ihrer Dienstgefährte befragen. Ich kenne dazu einige Statements die klar belegen, das die Fahrzeuge mittlerweile brutal hart gefahren werden können weil diese vieles einfach verzeihen.
 Die Kunst besteht eben darin, dennoch schneller als sein Gegner zu sein und nicht das Auto auf der Straße zu halten


----------



## ricoroci (17. März 2014)

Schade das die Anmeldephase vorbei ist 
vor einiger Zeit bin ich darüber hinweg gekommen und jetzt ist es zu spät!


----------



## Macs344 (18. März 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Schade das die Anmeldephase vorbei ist  vor einiger Zeit bin ich darüber hinweg gekommen und jetzt ist es zu spät!



Ja leider kann man sich nicht mehr in die Alpha einkaufen.. Ich war damals zum Glück noch rechtzeitig und konnte mir ein FullMembership sichern. 
Aber vielleicht will ja der völlig abgehobene McLarenP1 seine Acc loswerden ,wenn er denn überhaupt einen besitzt.. Denn so wie er über pCars schimpft und scheinbar keinen blassen Schimmer vom Rennsport hat, braucht er den bestimmt nicht mehr!


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

@McLaren P1: ich kenne einige, die dir den Account um,einen ordentliche Summe abkaufen würden, falls du überhaupt einen hast ^^


----------



## TSchaK (18. März 2014)

So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, hat er keinen
Aber im selben Satz hat er noch genug anderen mist ohne Zusammenhang geschrieben weshalb ich mir nicht sicher bin was er wirklich sagen wollte


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern mal wieder die aktuelle Version angespielt und was soll man sagen... nach wie vor DER Flop des Jahres.
> 
> Erst großspurige Ankündigen machen und danach kommt nix dabei rum, da haben sich viele mal wieder schön verarschen lassen vor lauter Werbung und Trailern.



Seh ich leider ähnlich!


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Seh ich leider ähnlich!


Ich finde, es kommt ganz auf den getesteten Wagen an


----------



## Dedde (18. März 2014)

Ja stimmt. Es variiert noch stark.  Wie gesagt der capri oder m1 zb fühlen sich klasse an. Die radical auch


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Es variiert noch stark.  Wie gesagt der capri oder m1 zb fühlen sich klasse an. Die radical auch


 
Wären auch meine Favoriten 
Der Megane fährt aber noch grausig^^



> Physics:
> * Active Aerodynamics
> * Added debug rendering of per wheel terrain information



Klingt interessant


----------



## Timmynator (18. März 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Der Megane fährt aber noch grausig^^



Ist ja auch ein Frontkratzer  Ich kann bis jetzt den FWDs in CARS nicht viel abgewinnen (ausser Untersteuern), aber der 1M lässt sich richtig gut um die Strecken zirkeln. Auch die kleine Ginetta G40 macht ordentlich Spaß. Und wenn's absolutes Quertreiben sein soll, geht am R500 oder Atom V8 kein Weg vorbei; der "kleine" Atom 300 ist aber auch ganz nett...

€dit: Active Aerodynamics wird noch richtig interessant bei allem was Spoiler ausfährt/einfährt oder Flaps hat (Huayra). Das Sahnehäubchen wäre natürlich noch die Einbeziehung von Gegen-/Rücken-/Seitenwind als Teil der umweltseitigen "Active Aero"...


----------



## KaterTom (18. März 2014)

Hey Leute,* AUDI* ist da! Project CARS Welcomes Audi – WMD Portal


----------



## Macs344 (18. März 2014)

Alter krass jaaa ist das geil !!! <3 und dann auch noch mit den erhofften Autos mega genial !
Nur leider fehlt der DTM..


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

Wie ich mich darüber freue DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Macs344 (18. März 2014)

Es werden immer mehr Autos eben waren es noch 6 jetzt sind es schon 7  der 2014 Audi R18 e-tron quattro kam noch dazu


----------



## Dedde (18. März 2014)

Der audi 90 imsa gto. Alter wie geiiiil


----------



## rolli (18. März 2014)

Tja, und ich hätte gern noch einen RS4 dazu gehabt, am liebsten als Avant.
Damit kann man seinen Kühlschrank um die Nordschleife fahren. 

Aber man will ja nicht meckern, den Geschmack von allen trifft man sowieso nie.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Die sollten lieber mal kucken, dass sie das was sie haben, auf die Reihe bekommen und nicht immer mehr Autos ins Spiel stopfen. Was nützen mir 2-3 Autos, mit "realistischer" Physik, wenn der Rest Schrott ist. Um so länger dauerts bis zum Release vom Spiel. Die Autos könnte man später fertig entwickelt auch per DLC nachschieben.


----------



## Macs344 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Autos könnte man später fertig entwickelt auch per DLC nachschieben.



Genau das wird ja bei vielen Autos der Fall sein !
An der Physik wird gerade noch an vielem neuen gearbeitet und einige Autos lassen sich schon recht gut fahren. Das wird schon werden !
Zum beispiel wird der komplette Ovals Teil nachgereicht, da man das Spiel sonst nicht fertig bekommt.
Außerdem werden viele ältere Autos als Historic DLC nachkommen


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mal kucken, dass sie das was sie haben, auf die Reihe bekommen und nicht immer mehr Autos ins Spiel stopfen. Was nützen mir 2-3 Autos, mit "realistischer" Physik, wenn der Rest Schrott ist. Um so länger dauerts bis zum Release vom Spiel. Die Autos könnte man später fertig entwickelt auch per DLC nachschieben.



In der Milestoneliste ist alles angeführt, ruhigblut, das wird ;D
Einstweilen spiele ich Assetto Corsa


----------



## Modmaster (19. März 2014)

*Audi In Project CARS  
*

 2012 Audi A1 quattro
2013 Audi R8 V10 Plus
2002 Audi R8 LMP900
2011 Audi R18 TDI LMP1
2014 Audi R18 e-tron quattro
2013 Audi R8 LMS Ultra GT3
1989 Audi 90 IMSA GTO


----------



## IJOJOI (19. März 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> *Audi In Project CARS
> *
> 
> 2012 Audi A1 quattro
> ...


 
Da warst du ein wenig zu langsam 

Vom LMS gibt es schon ein fertiges Modell <3


----------



## Modmaster (19. März 2014)

Ich weiß, das es schon gepostet wurde nur wollte ich mal die Modelle aufzählen für die faulen unter uns


----------



## IJOJOI (19. März 2014)

Oh, sorry..
Eine gute Auswahl, hätte nur gern den DTM Audi auch dabei gehabt


----------



## Macs344 (19. März 2014)

Wo sieht man denn das ferige lms Modell ?


----------



## TSchaK (19. März 2014)

*2013 Audi R8 LMS Ultra (PreAlpha) 				*

WMD Forum


----------



## Macs344 (19. März 2014)

Ja cool habs schon gesehen  ich bin mal gespannt wan man den fahren kann. Sie scheinen die Lizenz ja schon länger zu besitzen, das ist ja noch das 2012er Modell mit altem Spioler und Abgasanlage.. 
Da wird  dann sofort ein bilstein skin drauf geschneidert !


----------



## IJOJOI (19. März 2014)

*[INGAME]*
AUDI R8 V10
R8 LMS ULTRA 
R18 TDI 

Sind jetzt im Spiel verfügbar, müssen aber noch für die Server freigeschaltet werden ;D


----------



## TSchaK (19. März 2014)

Das ist echt gemein...

Anschauen erlaubt, fahren nicht


----------



## IJOJOI (19. März 2014)

Sollte ja gleich gehen..


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2014)

jea! audi r8 lms


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2014)

Grml, auf dieser Seite des Nürburgringes würde ich in AC auch gern fahren!


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2014)

haha, kommt ja noch


----------



## TSchaK (19. März 2014)

Mustang Trans Am ist jetzt auch dabei...

Wie konnte das heute eigentlich sein das die Autos ohne Update auf einmal dabei sind?


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2014)

"Zeitbombe" im Code. Ansich kein Problem aber ich glaube trotzdem eher du hast nicht mitbekommen als Steam das Update gezogen hat.


----------



## Timmynator (19. März 2014)

Jein. Die Autos werden serverseitig freigeschaltet, sobald sie freigegeben werden. 

D.h. die _könnten_ schon eine ganze Weile in deiner lokalen Version schlummern, werden aber erst angezeigt + auswählbar, wenn der Wookie sein OK gibt. Hängt aber stark vom jeweiligen Auto ab...


----------



## TSchaK (19. März 2014)

Hast Recht 

15:02 Uhr hat der ein Update gemacht...


----------



## Macs344 (19. März 2014)

So wie es aussieht besteht die Möglichkeit, dass bald noch ein Update für die Audi-Lizenz kommen wird, welches den DTM Audi nachliefert.   
Hier ein Kommentar eines Entwicklers: 
"Guys, please can we stop the whining about the DTM. Nothing has been confirmed either way, but we will have an update further on."

Wie immer einfach mal abwarten


----------



## IJOJOI (19. März 2014)

Alle neuen Wagen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eV2ekrojahA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (20. März 2014)

Was sagt ihr zur Physik des neuen Audi R8 LMS Ultra ?
Ich finde ihn wirklich sehr gelungen ! Man kann ihn fahren wie ein GoKart, immer kontollierbar und dabei hat er nicht zu viel Grip, also wenn man mal nicht aufpasst rutscht man doch weg. Genau wie es sein soll. Einzig das ffb ist wie allgemein in pCars nicht die wucht.. Aber der Sound ist wirklich brachial  
Was sagt ihr zum Audi?


----------



## Dedde (20. März 2014)

Fährt sich mega. Rixhtig geil


----------



## IJOJOI (20. März 2014)

Mir gefällt er auch sehr gut 
Der Sound 

Beim R8 V10 Plus hat es mich etwas irritiert, dass ich den Wagen nicht wirklich zum Übersteuern bringen könnte, 
Quattro hin oder her, es gehen bis zu 75% nach hinten


----------



## KaterTom (20. März 2014)

Die Physik reicht erstmal um die Audis zu Anschauungszwecken über die Piste zu prügeln ohne daß man alle paar meter abfliegt. Wobei mir der R8 LMS etwas zuviel Grip hat. FFB ist eigentlich noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Macs344 (20. März 2014)

Zu viel Grip hat er nicht, so wie ich das bisher gesehen habe. er ist nicht schneller als die anderen GT3 Wagen in den kurven. 
Wenn er denn wirklich zu viel Grip hätte, würde sich das ja auf die top Rundenzeiten auswirken und da bin ich nicht wirklich schneller als in den anderen Autos auf der NS.
Was mir nur auffällt ist, dass er extrem stabil bremst, wie kein anderer der GT3s


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Der neue mustang ist ja mal ein richtig geiles biest. Der sound *__*


----------



## IJOJOI (21. März 2014)

Das stimmt, fährt sich auch, sehr bissig


----------



## zobl93 (21. März 2014)

Gleich reinschauen
Meint ihr den Boss Mustang?


----------



## IJOJOI (21. März 2014)

Nein der neue Transam


----------



## zobl93 (21. März 2014)

Ok Danke


----------



## zobl93 (21. März 2014)

Geile Karre 
Video gibt's dann in 20Minuten auf der Facebookseite


----------



## IJOJOI (21. März 2014)

Hab auch schon ein kurzes gemacht, siehe eine Seite vorher


----------



## zobl93 (21. März 2014)

Video ist auf der Facebookseite


----------



## IJOJOI (23. März 2014)

Ein kurzer Selfmade - Trailer ;D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGBRnmAI9Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Gut geworden!


----------



## IJOJOI (23. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## Dedde (23. März 2014)

Gut. Aber mit ingame Sound zwischendurch wäre es noch besser


----------



## KaterTom (25. März 2014)

Für alle Mustang Fans (wie mich): Dieses Schätzchen hier wird auch mit dabei sein. Der 2015er Mustang. WMD hat gestern den Erwerb der Lizenz verkündet. 2015 Ford Mustang GT Coming To Project CARS – WMD Portal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (25. März 2014)

Ich will aber die alten


----------



## KaterTom (25. März 2014)

Na immerhin haben wir ja die Cobra, auch wenn die jetzt nicht sooo alt ist. Der 66er Mustang soll ja auch dabei sein. Oder ist der wieder gestrichen?


----------



## IJOJOI (25. März 2014)

66 fast back, haben sie aber noch nicht angefangen


----------



## Macs344 (25. März 2014)

Ein mustang als gt3 wär nochmal was gewesen !
Dann hätte man fur Gt Madters fast komplett


----------



## rolli (25. März 2014)

Kann mich jetzt nicht an einen Mustang-Start beim GT Masters erinnern.
Oder meintest du nicht das ADAC Gt Masters, sondern eine andere Meisterschaft?

Falls ich nur vergesslich bin, bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Macs344 (25. März 2014)

ähhhmmmmm das ist richtig... 
Hab das wohl verwechselt mit dem Chevrolet Camaro ! 
Die zwei Autos sind auch schnell zu verwechseln wenn man nicht genau drauf achtet..
Ich schau immer mal die GT Masters und bin da aber nicht soo drin was da jetzt genau für Autos und Fahrer starten.
Naja vielleicht kann man ja noch mit dem Chevrolet Camaro  GT3 rechnen denn der ist ja bereits als Straßenversion in WOS angekündigt.


----------



## rolli (25. März 2014)

Na prima, lässt mich mein Gedächtnis doch nicht im Stich. 
Freu mich schon auf die neue Saison.

Hoffen können wir immer, die Jungs hauen doch immer wieder Überraschungen raus.


----------



## Macs344 (25. März 2014)

Ja find ich klasse wie sie das machen  

Bin gespannt was noch so alles kommt


----------



## Dedde (26. März 2014)

Würde mich total über ne bergrenn Strecke freuen


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2014)

Wär schön jo...


----------



## zobl93 (27. März 2014)

Da kommt bestimmt was in der Richtung.
Ein "Hillclimb" Teil ist ja auf der Teststrecke zu finden.

Und ich hoffe das der neue Skoda Octavia RS auch noch kommt 
Wäre auf einen Vergleich zwischen dem virtuellen und meinem echten gespannt


----------



## Macs344 (27. März 2014)

Aus welchem Grund sollte denn skoda in pCars kommen ? Und hillklimb war doch nie ein Thema ? Und passende Autos gibts doch auch keine ?


----------



## zobl93 (27. März 2014)

1. Was ist an Skoda so verkehrt?
Der Renault hat es ha auch ins Spiel geschafft. 
2.Der Hillclimb teil ist aber bereits vorhanden. 
Und 3. Gibt es spezielle Hillclimb Autos?  
In Österreich und Deutschland gibt es Bergrennen wo sogar Formel Wagen teilnehmen.


----------



## Macs344 (27. März 2014)

Ich dachte nur von skoda gibts jetzt nicht so viel im Rennsport. Da gibts von Renault schon deutlich mehr.. Und bei hillklimb dachte ich, ihr meint das was in Amerika läuft, wie pikes peak. 
Hillklimb wie es in deutschland ist, wäre natürlich möglich.. Da bin ich leider nicht soo der fan von in einem Spiel. Aber im original ist es natürlich super


----------



## rolli (27. März 2014)

Skoda und VW, ach am besten der ganze Konzern inklusive MAN und Scania. 
*träum*


----------



## Dedde (27. März 2014)

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das drifts in der wiederholungs kamera total langweilig aussehen? Außerdem schade das man in diesem spiel nicht richtig driften kann  zumindest sehr schwer
Der lenkeinschlag sieht nämlich beim fahren anders aus als beim stehen. Also die reifen


----------



## IJOJOI (27. März 2014)

Naja, mit dem 1M oder dem Ruf geht es doch sehr gut


----------



## Dedde (27. März 2014)

Ja der 1er oder der 300sl aber trotzdem iwie komisch zu driften


----------



## IJOJOI (27. März 2014)

Ja stimmt


----------



## zobl93 (28. März 2014)

Das mit dem Driften ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Es fühlt sich irgendwie nicht richtig an, aber ich denke das wird bestimmt noch verbessert.


----------



## Dedde (28. März 2014)

Was mir heute au noch aufgefallen ist. Der lotus 98t hat doch normal um die 1000ps oder mehr.  Im spiel zeigt es ca 860 an


----------



## Dedde (28. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. März 2014)

Das ist der 49er


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Was mir heute au noch aufgefallen ist. Der lotus 98t hat doch normal um die 1000ps oder mehr.  Im spiel zeigt es ca 860 an


 Ich hab es so im Kopf, dass man damals nur im Qualifying die 1k PS Schallmauer durchbrochen hat. Die 860PS für das ganze Rennen klingen da durchaus plausibel.


----------



## Timmynator (28. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Außerdem schade das man in diesem spiel nicht richtig driften kann  zumindest sehr schwer


 
Vielleicht ist Driften auch nur nicht so einfach, wie es uns die diversen Ken Blocks + Dirts dieser Welt weismachen wollen. Dazu gehört nämlich eine ganze Menge mehr als nur Lenkeinschlag und Powaaaaaaaaah! Man schaue sich mal die entsprechenden D1-Fahrzeuge an, die sind von vorne bis hinten vom Setup aufs Driften ausgelegt, haben ausgeschnittene Radhäuser um einen Lenkeinschlag weit jenseits des gedachten zu ermöglichen, unglaublich schnelle Lenkungsübersetzung, etc pp. 

Zurück zu pCARS: Es stimmt, dass sich unfreiwillige Heckausbrüche im Cockpit weit spektakulärer anfühlen als sie nachher in der Außenansicht wirken. Ist mir selber auch häufig genug passiert, dass ich einen "geiler Save"-Moment hatte und ihn im Replay durchaus langweilig fand. Es sind jedoch zusätzlich noch Änderungen für die Replay-Cam nötig, zur Zeit wird z.B. die Ride Height nicht richtig dargestellt. Frei nach dem Motto "pre-Alpha"  

Davon abgesehen kann man trotz aller Hinderlichkeiten diverse Autos ganz gut zum Driften überreden, gerade solche, die eben nicht auf Abtrieb ausgelegt und abgestimmt sind. Meine üblichen Lieblingsbeispiele: Atom, R500, die RUFs auch mit ein wenig Arbeit...


----------



## IJOJOI (28. März 2014)

Finde auch, dass es stellenweise garnicht schlecht geht


----------



## Macs344 (28. März 2014)

Ich sag mal in pCars könnte man fast alle Autos driften wenn das ffb mal endlich verbessert werden würden. Man bekommt kaum feedback über das auto und seine G-Kräfte. Und das Griplevel der reifen auf der straße stimmt noch nicht. Das muss alles noch implementiert werden.. 
In real life fällt mir driften wirklich nicht schwer. Man merkt natürlich die wirkenden G-Kräfte und man kann das auto im Drift halten. Aber In pCars fehlt einfach das feedback über den wagen. Klar kann man keine g-Kräfte wirklich simulieren, aber man kann sie ins ffb einbauen und eine illusion von g-kräften erzeugen. Das funktioniert zb in ac schon ganz gut.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade im Forum gefragt, wann das nächste FFB update kommt, das ist mir auch sehr wichtig


----------



## Macs344 (28. März 2014)

Bevor sie es updaten müssen sie erstmal die physik vollständig implementieren! Also zb. lastenwechsel und aerodynamik! An aerodynamik wird gerade gearbeitet.


----------



## Modmaster (28. März 2014)

Das Force Feedback wird wohl einer der letzten Schritte sein. Da fast jeden Tag ein Update für die Reifen kommt, müsste deswegen immer das FFB angepasst werden. Und diese Arbeit macht sich derzeit keiner.


----------



## Macs344 (2. April 2014)

Nix mehr los hier 
Weiß jemand ob es den Ruf RGT-8 GT3 wirklich geben wird ? In offiziellen Posts aus dem März 2013 wird er gelistet !


----------



## Dedde (2. April 2014)

Ka. Aber weiß man iwie welche autos als nächstes kommen? Oder liest man das eben immer in den patch notes?


----------



## IJOJOI (2. April 2014)

Unter vehicles kann man das sehen... Clio rs, Mclaren P1 sind fast fertig


----------



## Stephan79 (2. April 2014)

Hey Jungs...

Habe folgendes Problem, bekomme das Game nicht mehr zum starten bei Steam , sagt mir immer Name oder Key falsch also eins von beiden halt. Habe noch mal bei WMD geschaut nach mein Key wie er drin steht aber er nimmt ihn nicht , spiel auch noch mal neu installiert nix geholfen , hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kann mir helfen.

Mfg Stephan

Edit: musste meine Profildaten löschen weil das Game immer abgestürzt ist , vielleicht ist das ja wichtig aber nun läuft es halt nicht mehr bzw kann mich nicht anmelden.


----------



## Dedde (2. April 2014)

Kannst du dich bei wmd mit den Daten anmelden?


----------



## Stephan79 (2. April 2014)

ja da kann ich mich anmelden, hatte ja noch mal geschaut falls ich den Key falsch aufgeschrieben hab.


Edit: ich bin so ein Depp heute ... steht doch Passwort und was mach ich immer gebe den Key ein man man ... alles gut läuft wieder , aber gut das ich geschrieben hab wer weiß ob ich da sonst heute noch drauf gekommen wer zwecks Passwort und nicht Key ..... hehe muss schon selber lachen jetzt


----------



## Dedde (2. April 2014)

Dann ist ja gut. Lass qualmen


----------



## Timmynator (2. April 2014)

Hat einer von euch mal das FacetrackNOIR ausprobiert? Geht m.E. erstaunlich gut, man muss aber ein wenig mit der Sensibilität der Achsen herumspielen, bis es für die eigene Konfig passt. 
Ausserdem scheint das Facetracking recht sensibel zu sein, was die Position der Kamera angeht, d.h. man kann das Tracking nicht nach Belieben per Knopfdruck "nullen", sondern muss die Kamera dafür bewegen. 

Ein wenig Bastelarbeit, aber dafür weitaus günstiger als TrackIR oder Triple Screens


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2014)

Juju neue autos. Der bmw 320 turbo.  Und der escort? 
Grade gelesen.  Heute abend gleich testen


----------



## Macs344 (3. April 2014)

Jap seid gestern gibts die! Der escort fährt sich furchtbar! Und der bmw fährt auf zwei rädern..


----------



## IJOJOI (3. April 2014)

Die sind eben noch richtig WIP


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2014)

Der bmw wird sich nach einigen updates wahrscheinlich so ähnlich fahren lassen wie der capri. Like 
Wieviel ps hat der escort?


----------



## Macs344 (3. April 2014)

Der bmw hatte 440ps und der capri 600 aso da muss es deutliche unterschiede geben.. Ganso in der Beschleunigung von 60-200kmh beschleunigt der capri in 6,3 und der bmw in 11,2 sec.. Mal sehen wie die das umsetzen.

Edit: der escort hatte zwischen 270 und 109ps alles! das war ein rally auto und da wurde viel geschraubt.. In pCars steht meine ich 119ps


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2014)

In pcars hat der capri ca 480 ps soweit ich das noch weiß oder sogar ca 460.  Schau heut abend


----------



## Modmaster (3. April 2014)

Liest du denn im WMD Forum mit ? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du öfters mal dein Profil löschen oder die Startparameter in den Steam pCars Optionen kontrollieren. Denn bei einigen Builds funktionierte das -x64 und das -DX11MT nicht. Ich lösche zb. fast jeden Tag den ganzen pCars Ordner unter Dokumente. 



Stephan79 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...
> 
> Habe folgendes Problem, bekomme das Game nicht mehr zum starten bei Steam , sagt mir immer Name oder Key falsch also eins von beiden halt. Habe noch mal bei WMD geschaut nach mein Key wie er drin steht aber er nimmt ihn nicht , spiel auch noch mal neu installiert nix geholfen , hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kann mir helfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2014)

Gut zu wissen denn ich habe oft große Probleme pcars zu starten. Wie heißt der parameter um fps beliebig einzustellen?


----------



## Timmynator (3. April 2014)

Es gibt keinen Parameter. Die In-game FPS-Anzeige lässt sich mit CTRL+S anzeigen, glaub' ich. 

Echt keiner mit Headtracking unterwegs hier?


----------



## Dedde (3. April 2014)

Ich bin mit 3d unterwegs.  Aber kein headtracking


----------



## 1awd1 (4. April 2014)

Hatte mich mit dem Thema auch mal beschäftigt und mir die verschiedenen Headtracking Lösungen angeschaut aber für mich war das nichts. Den Kopf drehen aber trotzdem nach vorn gucken ist mir zu unnatürlich. Dann lieber Triple Screen.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. April 2014)

Gibts es eigentlich noch Möglichkeiten an das Spiel zu kommen, ohne bis zum Release warten zu müssen?
Hätte nach langer Zeit doch mal etwas interesse gezeigt^^


----------



## IJOJOI (4. April 2014)

Bei diversen Tauschbörsen werden Accounts um 200€ und mehr gehandelt, da ist warten besser


----------



## Modmaster (4. April 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Gibts es eigentlich noch Möglichkeiten an das Spiel zu kommen, ohne bis zum Release warten zu müssen?
> Hätte nach langer Zeit doch mal etwas interesse gezeigt^^



Wie *IJOJOI* schon sagte, kann man auf diversen Seiten bzw. in manchen Communities noch Accounts erhaschen. Die Preise sind aber dementsprechtend hoch. Zudem sollte gesagt werden, das der Weiterverkauf von Accounts seitens SMS *verboten* ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. April 2014)

Na super, dann verzichte ich lieber.


----------



## Timmynator (4. April 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hatte mich mit dem Thema auch mal beschäftigt und mir die verschiedenen Headtracking Lösungen angeschaut aber für mich war das nichts. Den Kopf drehen aber trotzdem nach vorn gucken ist mir zu unnatürlich. Dann lieber Triple Screen.


 
Triple Screen kostet aber so viel mehr als ne Webcam  Ich hab mein Tracking so weit eingegrenzt und eingestellt, dass es für einen Blick in die Seitenspiegel reicht, aber nicht weiter geht (dementsprechend ist auch nur die Achse Links/Rechts aktiv, sonst ist nämlich Bobblehead-Feeling angesagt  ). Die Sensibilität ist dabei so konfiguriert, dass "geradeaus" (kann man übrigens per Pos1/Home-Taste auf der Tastatur "nullen") annimmt, dass man in die Mitte des Bildschirms guckt, eine leichte Drehung des Kopfs zum linken/rechten Bildschirmrand löst dann den entsprechenden "Blick" in Richtung Seitenspiegel aus. 

Bei wirklich freiem Tracking wird man nämlich schnell seekrank...


----------



## 1awd1 (4. April 2014)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Triple Screen kostet aber so viel mehr als ne Webcam  Ich hab mein Tracking so weit eingegrenzt und eingestellt, dass es für einen Blick in die Seitenspiegel reicht, aber nicht weiter geht (dementsprechend ist auch nur die Achse Links/Rechts aktiv, sonst ist nämlich Bobblehead-Feeling angesagt  ). Die Sensibilität ist dabei so konfiguriert, dass "geradeaus" (kann man übrigens per Pos1/Home-Taste auf der Tastatur "nullen") annimmt, dass man in die Mitte des Bildschirms guckt, eine leichte Drehung des Kopfs zum linken/rechten Bildschirmrand löst dann den entsprechenden "Blick" in Richtung Seitenspiegel aus.
> 
> Bei wirklich freiem Tracking wird man nämlich schnell seekrank...



Natürlich kostet es mehr aber meiner Meinung nach ist es den Aufpreis absolut wert. Und 2 zusätzliche Monitore kosten gebraucht nun auch keine Unsummen.


----------



## Dedde (4. April 2014)

Aber Unmengen an Leistung oder. Pcars ist ja schon anspruchsvoll. Kannst du auf den max settings spielen? Welche graka?


----------



## Modmaster (4. April 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na super, dann verzichte ich lieber.



Bis November ist ja nicht mehr lang


----------



## Deimos (4. April 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Aber Unmengen an Leistung oder. Pcars ist ja schon anspruchsvoll. Kannst du auf den max settings spielen? Welche graka?


Für 3x mal F-HD auf Ultra und AA reicht ein Zweiergespann aus Top-Karten (>290/780) eher schlecht als recht. Dürfte bis zum Release aber (hoffentlich) noch ändern, die SLI/CF-Optimierungen sind eher dürftig bisher afaik.


----------



## Dedde (4. April 2014)

Also der neue bmw ist schon geil. Der sound ist aber fast gleich wie beim capri. Mir gefallen die alten dtm autos wahnsinnig gut.  Die autos mit h schaltung zu fahren ist der hammer


----------



## IJOJOI (4. April 2014)

1.6 GB Update, da kann ich mit 320kb/s lange warten


----------



## Dedde (6. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fwDaozSeyfo

hier mal ein tolles vid vom capri. da hat er aber 6gänge meine ich. der sound ist wahnsinn. würde mich über noch mehr gruppe 5 autos freuen


----------



## Dedde (6. April 2014)

hier mal noch die neuesten autos:
bmw 320 turbo gruppe 5
mercedes A45 AMG
ford escort mk1 RS1600
oreca 03 nissan


----------



## Modmaster (8. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Video zum BMW 320 Turbo Group 5 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iD55V3i7c8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (8. April 2014)

ich habe gar nicht gewusst das man bei rennwagen mit turbo den ladedruck anpassen kann, der capri hat mit vollem druck nun 500 ps, der lotus 98t weit über 1000. der hammer


----------



## IJOJOI (8. April 2014)

Das verändert aber auch die Lebensdauer, wurde heute beim Lotus eingebaut


----------



## Dedde (8. April 2014)

was heißt das genau?


----------



## rolli (8. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich, dass dir die Karre irgendwann um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## IJOJOI (8. April 2014)

Richtig, wenn du ihn immer in den Begrenzer drehst, dann ist früher oder später Schluss


----------



## Dedde (8. April 2014)

ok dann hält er zb nur 2 runden nordschleife, wenn der turbo schrott ist starte ich neu und alles ist gut oder?


----------



## IJOJOI (8. April 2014)

Genau...
Da werden die Setups interessant


----------



## Modmaster (8. April 2014)

Noch ein hinterher 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lr7CcKb3ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. April 2014)

Formula Gulf Racing Simulator 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


www.fg1000.net/formula-gulf-1000-simulator-training/
Seht mal hin, welches Spiel sie nutzen

Asano, Zipanol *hust*


----------



## Dedde (11. April 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video zum BMW 320 Turbo Group 5
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD55V3i7c8c



Wieso hast du schon solche Lackierungen?
Wie ist das eig mit den videos. Wenn ich zb mit shadowplay aufnehme soll ich das video dann erst komprimieren oder so? Wenn ja welches Programm soll ich nehmen?  Habe bald schnelleres inet und möchte dann auch ein paar Runden hochladen


----------



## IJOJOI (11. April 2014)

Das ist eine Custom Lackierung, bekommt man im WMD Forum 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich nehme mit Afterburner unkomprimiert auf eine SSD auf (kein Leistungsverlust beim Spielen) und rendere dann in AfterEffects...


----------



## kingkoolkris (11. April 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Bei diversen Tauschbörsen werden Accounts um 200€ und mehr gehandelt, da ist warten besser



Wie soll das dann gehen? Kann ja nur mit bisher unregistriertem Steamkey gehen.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. April 2014)

Genau, oder es wird der ganze Steamaccount verkauft...


----------



## Modmaster (11. April 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wieso hast du schon solche Lackierungen?
> Wie ist das eig mit den videos. Wenn ich zb mit shadowplay aufnehme soll ich das video dann erst komprimieren oder so? Wenn ja welches Programm soll ich nehmen?  Habe bald schnelleres inet und möchte dann auch ein paar Runden hochladen



Die Custom Lackierungen gibt´s im WMD Portal in der Painting Abteilung. Wenn du aufnehmen möchtest, brauchst du ein Programm wie Fraps, Shadowplay oder MSI Afterburner. Ich nehme zb. mit einer Capture Card auf. Die eine AverMedia Live Gamer Portable leistet bei mir schon seit längerem gute Arbeit. Das aufgenommene Material wird dann in Sony Vegas gerendert.



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Wie soll das dann gehen? Kann ja nur mit bisher unregistriertem Steamkey gehen.


 

Ich kenne zb. genug Leute, die noch einige Accounts in der Hinterhand haben.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. April 2014)

Ja, aber eben nur teuer hergeben


----------



## Dedde (12. April 2014)

Weiß jmd wo die setups gespeichert sind?  Ich will es mal komplett deinstallieren da ich große Probleme mit dem spiel habe


----------



## Macs344 (13. April 2014)

Setups kann man atm nicht als datei speichern ! Da helfen nur screenshots..


----------



## acti0n (13. April 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Das ist eine Custom Lackierung, bekommt man im WMD Forum
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich nehme mit Afterburner unkomprimiert auf eine SSD auf (kein Leistungsverlust beim Spielen) und rendere dann in AfterEffects...


 After Effects? Du meinst nicht Premiere?


----------



## IJOJOI (15. April 2014)

Nein, Adobe After Effects. Habe ich damals zu Photoshop dazubekommen, aber fast nie genutzt... jetzt schon, vorallem, weil es Zeitlupen und Effekte schneller rendert als Vegas Pro

B2T: Na das kann was werden mit dem heutigen Update, da bin ich bis zum Abend nicht fertig


----------



## gamain (15. April 2014)

hab nur ne 384kbit leitung
werde es mir morgen beim bro komplett neu saugen 
sind dann statt 4.6GB zwar 8.7GB aber egal


----------



## Dedde (15. April 2014)

Was ist eig so groß an dem update?  Wurde ordentlich an der physik geschraubt?  Sind keine neuen Autos oder strecken gekommen.


----------



## rolli (15. April 2014)

Scheinbar musste viel umorganisiert werden.
Du siehst die Info gleich beim Anmelden im WMD-Forum. Da gibt's nen gelben Balken mit dem Link.


----------



## Dedde (15. April 2014)

Patch notes hab ich schon gelesen


----------



## IJOJOI (16. April 2014)

Ein Dev hat beschrieben warum, es hat mit dem Management einiger Daten zu tun


----------



## faro06 (16. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZpenI5m_yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (16. April 2014)

Genau, das meinte ich. Nicht die Patch Notes.
Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen: WMD Forum


----------



## Macs344 (21. April 2014)

Hallo,
Da ich im Urlaub war konnte ich die letzten Updates nicht mitverfolgen. Könnte einer mal kurz die Wichtigsten Neuerungen der letzten Woche angeben ? Und was es mit dem rießen Update auf sich hat ?
Das wär wirklich sehr nett !!!

Mfg


----------



## rolli (21. April 2014)

Die Erklärung zu dem großen Update findest du exakt über deinem Post. 
Sonst war glaub ich nix Weltbewegendes.


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2014)

Erster offizieller Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBLMscFP5ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2014)

Neuer Clip von Herrn Rast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCU0z25Gzto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. April 2014)

Ein sehr erfolgreiches Wochenende war das für ihn


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPfOW7C818g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. April 2014)

Sehr interessant, wie spät er bremst, toll!


----------



## gamain (29. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdxmJHMKB3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. April 2014)

Es macht wirklich Spaß Rene dabei zu zusehen!
Besonders die wirklich flüssigen Bewegungen sind nice.


----------



## Macs344 (30. April 2014)

Was sagt ihr zum Design des neuen Ruf RGT-8 GT3 ? Der Heckspoiler geht überhaupt nicht ! 

http://forum.wmdportal.com/showthre...Art-Discussion&p=688959&viewfull=1#post688959


----------



## IJOJOI (30. April 2014)

Darüber wird gerade diskutiert, das Heck ändert sich, der Spoiler soll bleiben...
Mir gefällts eigentlich


----------



## Macs344 (1. Mai 2014)

Der Heckspoiler versaut die ganze Illusion, dass es ein Porsche sein soll..


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Mai 2014)

Es soll eben kein Porsche werden, sondern den RGT 8 widerspiegeln. 
Heute morgen haben sie einen neuen Renderscreen gepostet, der sehr vielversprechend aussieht


----------



## Macs344 (1. Mai 2014)

Ja das Heck sieht top aus ! Nur der Heckspoiler... Der gefällt mir schon nicht am Ginetta.. Er Passt einfach nicht zum design vom Ruf.. Naja ich bin ja nicht der einzige den es stört, mal sehen was sich da noch tut.


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Mai 2014)

PS4 Footage!


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2014)

Rene Rast mit dem Lotus 49 am 'Ring 

*Marcel H: "Sehr geil! das Video mit dem R8 auf'm Ring, wie nah ist das Fahrverhalten denn an der Realität dran?"  

Rene Rast: "Die Bremspunke, Gänge , Kurvengeschwindigkeiten stimmen fast 100% überein. Natürlich fehlen die G-Kräfte aber zur Vorbereitung ist es sehr nützlich "
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=/watch?v=afUkipaL3Z0


----------



## KaterTom (3. Mai 2014)

Sehr interressant, nicht wahr? Es gibt noch mehr solcher Kommentare unter seinen anderen Videos. Da geht es um fast identische Rundenzeiten RL vs. Cars und um die Auswirkungen der Fahrzeugsetups im RL vs. Cars.


----------



## rolli (4. Mai 2014)

Also kann pCars gar nicht so "Arcade-Schrott" sein, wie gerne mal behauptet wird. 

Ich werde mich hüten, dazu etwas zu sagen, denn ich habe (wie vermutlich viele hier) noch nie einen Rennwagen im Grenzbereich auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2014)

Naja was da mit dem R18 abgeht is ganz schön bescheiden... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eX7qYUKEVu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Rene Rast: "Die Bremspunke, Gänge , Kurvengeschwindigkeiten stimmen fast 100% überein. Natürlich fehlen die G-Kräfte aber zur Vorbereitung ist es sehr nützlich "


 

Das ist selbst bei Forza der Fall und hat somit überhautpt keine Aussagekraft über das Fahrverhalten, Simulationsgrad ect...


----------



## Macs344 (12. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das ist selbst bei Forza der Fall und hat somit überhautpt keine Aussagekraft über das Fahrverhalten, Simulationsgrad ect...


 
Das ist einfach ohne Sinn, dass du René Rast kritisierst. Es ist natürlich klar, dass man so kein Fahrverhalten beschreiben kann, aber er wollte eben sagen, dass es sich für ihn sehr nach an der Realität anfühlt.
René fährt seid Jahren SIM-Racing und ist ein sehr erfolgreicher Rennfahrer, da wird er schon wissen von was er redet und wird wohl kaum im Sinn haben uns zu verarschen.

Das mit dem R18 gibt sich auch wieder, vor 2 Wochen war noch alles in Ordnung. Der R8 LMS ist gerade auch sehr unsicher auf der Bremse, außerdem wird gerade am Reifenmodell viel gearbeitet.

Und was die KI angeht, da wird sicher erst wieder in der Beta ab Mitte Juni gearbeitet wenn es ans grobe Feintuning geht


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2014)

Wo kritisiere ich bitte die Aussagen vom Herrn Rast ? Ich glaub ihm schon das Speed, Kurvenspeed, Gänge blakeks stimmen...

Und ja ich kenn die Story von ihm...


----------



## Modmaster (17. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YMUnPZ143Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deserialization (17. Mai 2014)

So hier mal die aktuelle Vehikel Liste (Die im Erstpost ist ja ziemlich alt...): Project Cars Videos: Vehicles Confirmed


----------



## Dedde (20. Mai 2014)

Freu mich totsl auf den audi 90 imsa.  Auf den laguna btcc auch. Aber im mom fahren sich die frontis schrecklich. Beim focus rs lenkt eher das heck. Und wenn man etwas gas gibt in der kurve fährt er nur noch geradeaus. Das tut er in Wirklichkeit gar nicht.  Damit kann man sogar super mit gas aus der Kurve fahren


----------



## IJOJOI (20. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt, soll sich aber mit den geplanten neuen Reifen für die Straßenfahrzeuge ändern


----------



## Macs344 (21. Mai 2014)

Die reifen updaten sie doch andauernd.. In den letzten 3 wochen haben sie schon 3 Updates für die Gt reifen gemacht und wirkliche unterschiede hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt, außer dass manche autos unfahrbar geworden sind wie der r8 LMS.. Ich hoffe das wird mal bald. So dass man mal merkt dass es vorran geht. Immer wenn es den anschein macht, jetzt ist doch der knoten geplatzt, kommt wieder ein Build welches scheinbar alle arbeit wieder zu nicht macht..


----------



## KaterTom (21. Mai 2014)

"Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind". Nach diesem Motto wird die Reifenphysik entwickelt.  Deshalb kommt es vor, dass ein nach unserem Ermessen guter Reifen nochmal überarbeitet wird, weil es nach dem Feedback der Rennfahrer in den Augen der Entwickler noch Optimierungsbedarf gibt. So ein Auf und Ab gehört halt zum Entwicklungsprozess. Am Ende wird sicher der richtige Reifen für eine optimale Physik übrig bleiben.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich auch so!
Nic Hamilton und Ben Collins geben sehr ausführliches Feedback!
Oft kam es schon vor, dass ein Reifen, der für mich gut war für die beiden zu rutschig oder zu "grippy" ist.


----------



## Macs344 (21. Mai 2014)

Ja klar so ist das halt.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Der R8LMS ist wieder fahrbar!! komisch keine Änderungen vorgenommen, fährt sich aber wieder sehr gut
PS: Profil immer löschen


----------



## Macs344 (21. Mai 2014)

Jaklar  mach ich doch immer  benutzt du dazu ein Program ? Weil immer wenn du fährst kommt kurz vorher Joijoi dalate bla bla bla..  oder macht der das automatisch wenn er mekrt die dateien wurden gelöscht ?

Edit: ich meinte natürlich ijojoi


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

WMD Forum
Ein kurzer klick vor dem Start, für Leute wie mich, die sogar schon zu faul werden einen Ordner zu öffen


----------



## Dedde (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn man das Profil löscht sind aber die Einstellungen und setups weg oder nicht?


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber auch ungewollte Bugs / FFB Probleme


----------



## Macs344 (21. Mai 2014)

Cool danke


----------



## Dedde (21. Mai 2014)

Danke. Das mach ich nie wieder.  Da muss ich ja komplett alles frisch einstellen. 
Hab seit ner weile das Problem das pcars uber steam nicht beendet und ich quasi dauernd im spiel bin....


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Solltest du aber, um Probleme zu vermeiden! 
Natürlich muss man alles neu einstellen, aber nach einiger Zeit kommt da Routine hinein


----------



## Dedde (21. Mai 2014)

Also es fühlt sich aber direkt besser an. Mach ich aber trotzdem nicht oft. Camera Positionen, tastenzuweisungen setups... alles. Puh...


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß, aber inzwischen hab ich mich daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Macs344 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich freu mich schon mit der Rennsemmel Clio über die Nordschleife zu knallen  WMD Forum


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Ich mich auch, sieht schon gut aus 

/EDIT:

der neue Reifen für die FC scheint sehr gut zu sein: http://forum.wmdportal.com/showthread.php?11081-Nic-s-Thread&p=702357&viewfull=1#post702357


----------



## Dedde (23. Mai 2014)

neue autos )


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Mai 2014)

Indy 500 kommt in Project Cars!


----------



## gamain (23. Mai 2014)

finde ich sehr geil
das letzte Indy Car spiel was ich gezockt hab war von papyrus
hoffentlich kommen auch Strecken wie Toronto oder Long Beach hinzu^^


----------



## Dedde (25. Mai 2014)

kann man dem heftigen übersteuern der fronttriebler zb clio cup entgegen wirken? wenn man in eine kurve einlenkt und vom gas geht kommt sofort das heck. so ein auto sollte (ist) normal recht einfach zu fahren


----------



## IJOJOI (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Lift off oversteer beim Clio nur die ersten paar Runden... 
Sobald du die Hinterreifen auf Temperatur hast, ist das eigentlich Geschichte.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2014)

pCars Schadensmodell hatte ich besser in Erinnerung oder täusche ich mich. Perfekte Radstände und elastisches Carbon ? 

Amazing Project CARS Ultra Screenshots Show Car Carnage, Truly Next-Gen Visual Damage | DualShockers


----------



## Macs344 (26. Mai 2014)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.. Allerdings das mit dem "metall" carbon also dass es sich verbiegen kann und nicht reißt oder splittert stört mich schon immer.. Aber das wird dich wohl auch nicht merh ändern denk ich mal


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2014)

Enttäuschend find ich die Bilder. Die haben so einen riesen Aufriss gemacht und kotzen großspurig rum von den besten Details ever und nu sowas.


----------



## Macs344 (26. Mai 2014)

Aber ich mein pCars ist ein rießen Projekt, da kann man das schonmal hinnehmen.. Solange dann der Physikalische schaden inordnung ist macht mir das nicht soo viel aus.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Mai 2014)

Der Schaden stand nie an erster stelle, sieht ganz hübsch aus, ist aber natürlich kein NCG 
Solange der Schaden die Performance beeinflusst bin ich zufrieden...

Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass man Lizenzautos nicht schrotten darf. 
Bei Mercedes ist der Vertrag so streng, dass nicht einmal Türen geöffnet werden dürfen


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2014)

Ach da nimmt man dann plötzlich Abstriche in kauf. Interessant. Muss extrem schwer sein Carbon splittern zu lassen. Frag mich was bei den Crashszenen dann für Millionen Partikel wegfliegen wenn es am Ende doch nur wie auf den Pics aussieht.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Mai 2014)

Naja, wie gesagt, Schaden ist ja nicht im Fokus


----------



## gamain (26. Mai 2014)

Reicht doch das Schadensmodell hauptsache der rest sieht gut aus
Und ich will fahren verdammt nochmal und nicht permanent meine kiste schrotten weils so geil aussieht


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Mai 2014)

Ich will das Wheel auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJBqImdBe5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (26. Mai 2014)

Das Wheel ist mir egal, Schau auf die APP am Anfang! 

"HUD dash" wird gleich mal runter geladen und ausprobiert


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Mai 2014)

Hab ich schon am Z1 für AC und pCars, kann es nur empfehlen 

Hab mir sogar extra eine Halterung dafür gebogen


----------



## TSchaK (26. Mai 2014)

geht gut in PCars 

Werde ich auch mal in AC ausprobieren und dann wird mein altes S2 wohl in Zukunft dafür herhalten.
EDIT:
Leider ist das Display zu klein, sonst könnte man noch die Relevanteren Daten mit anzeigen...
Aber eine nette Spielerei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Der Schaden stand nie an erster stelle, sieht ganz hübsch aus, ist aber natürlich kein NCG
> Solange der Schaden die Performance beeinflusst bin ich zufrieden...
> 
> Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass man Lizenzautos nicht schrotten darf.
> Bei Mercedes ist der Vertrag so streng, dass nicht einmal Türen geöffnet werden dürfen


 
Kunos hat preisgegeben, das die angeblich strengen Restriktionen der Hersteller nur ausreden der Softwareschmieden sind, um sich vor einem guten Schadensmodell drücken zu können


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2014)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Das Wheel ist mir egal, Schau auf die APP am Anfang!
> 
> "HUD dash" wird gleich mal runter geladen und ausprobiert


 
Das Dashmeter Pro ist deutlich besser, sieht besser aus, kann deutlich mehr  und der Support baut eigene Vorschläge   mit ein


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Kunos hat preisgegeben, das die angeblich strengen Restriktionen der Hersteller nur ausreden der Softwareschmieden sind, um sich vor einem guten Schadensmodell drücken zu können


 
Man kann die Verträge lesen, und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich von einem Schadensmodell drückt.
Besonders bei Schäden im Inneren sind alle Hersteller sehr Heikel.

Das gilt jedoch nur für Serienwagen, Rennwagen haben weniger Einschränkungen.

Aber nur desshalb das gesamte Modell zu ändern finde ich unnötig. 

Der Schaden ist zumindest besser als bei einem Großteil anderer Rennspiele mit lizenzierten (!) Wagen.


----------



## TSchaK (27. Mai 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das Dashmeter Pro ist deutlich besser, sieht besser aus, kann deutlich mehr  und der Support baut eigene Vorschläge   mit ein


 Das es besser aussieht gebe ich dir recht.
Bei HUD dash gibt es aber wenigstens erst mal eine kostenlose Version wo man sich das anschauen und ausprobieren kann und was ich da sehe können beide gleich viel. Nur in der Gratis Version nicht mehr als 3 gleichzeitig.

Kann man denn bei Dashmeter seine eigenen Layouts erstellen?


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2014)

Dashmeter ist auch super, habe ich auch, aber mir gefällt Hud Dash auch sehr gut...


----------



## TSchaK (27. Mai 2014)

Der Mitsubishi EVO hat glaube ein paar Motorprobleme. Ich schaffe keine Runde auf Oschersleben da Verabschiedet der sich 

Ich werde erst mal bei HUD Dash bleiben.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2014)

Hast du dein Profil gelöscht? 
Sieh mal nach, ob du den Wastegate Pressure nicht zu hoch hast


----------



## TSchaK (27. Mai 2014)

lösche ich bei jedem Update und die Pressure kann man bei dem nicht ändern


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2014)

Hab den schon länger nicht getestet, werds mal wieder...


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2014)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Das es besser aussieht gebe ich dir recht.
> Bei HUD dash gibt es aber wenigstens erst mal eine kostenlose Version wo man sich das anschauen und ausprobieren kann und was ich da sehe können beide gleich viel. Nur in der Gratis Version nicht mehr als 3 gleichzeitig.
> 
> Kann man denn bei Dashmeter seine eigenen Layouts erstellen?


 

Ja kann man, Ich kenne jetzt den Umfang vom Cars Dashmeter nicht, welches kostenlos ist, aber Cars bietet ja auch nciht alles Funktionen wie Spritverbrauchan, aber die finalen Versionen vom Dashmeter für RF2 und Co, sind deutlich besser als das Hud Dash, es gibt viel mehr Informationen, man muss sich nicht mal Gedanken um den Spritverbrauch machen und rechnen, man kann sich anzeigen lassen, wieviel Sprit nachgetankt werden muss um die Session zu beenden. Man kann sich einzelne Grafen der letzten Runden anzeigen lassen und so Setupveränderungen auf Effektivität prüfen. Auch optisch kann man sich alles selbst konfigurieren. Von Alu bis Carbonrahmen, unterschiedliche LEuchtdioden sind wählbar.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn der bessere Sim und auch vom Fahrspaß her? AC oder Project Cars?
Kann man sich das mit Gamepad antung oder sollte man schon nen Lenkrad ham?


----------



## Dedde (27. Mai 2014)

Ac iat vom fahrverhalten besser und realistischer. Pcars hat besserer Sound und Grafik. Mit gamepad würde ich kein spiel von beiden fahren


----------



## Macs344 (27. Mai 2014)

Pcars hat schon eine anständige umsetzung vom gamepad her, ich mein es kommt auch für die konsolen, allerdings muss man dazu alle fahrhilfen anmachen um voerwäts zu kommen und nicht rally spiel draus macht. Aber ein wheel ist natürlich grundlätzlich besser für eine derartige simulation.


----------



## Dedde (27. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich habe Lift off oversteer beim Clio nur die ersten paar Runden...
> Sobald du die Hinterreifen auf Temperatur hast, ist das eigentlich Geschichte.



Also bei mir ist das nach der 4. Runde oschersleben immer noch gleich wie bei der 1.


----------



## gamain (27. Mai 2014)

Clio und Cadwell Park ist ne Top Kombo
Achja und um die Reifen auf Temperatur zu haben brauche ich 3 Runden auf Oschersleben


----------



## Dedde (28. Mai 2014)

kann man ein pcars iwie starten während es grad updatet?


----------



## Macs344 (28. Mai 2014)

Nein nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Mai 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Pcars hat schon eine anständige umsetzung vom gamepad her, ich mein es kommt auch für die konsolen, allerdings muss man dazu alle fahrhilfen anmachen um voerwäts zu kommen und nicht rally spiel draus macht. Aber ein wheel ist natürlich grundlätzlich besser für eine derartige simulation.


 
Richtiges Wheel ala Fanatec oder G oder gehen auch so ein billiges?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2014)

Mit einem Driving Force GT/Pro mach es auch schon ordentlich Laune.


----------



## Dedde (28. Mai 2014)

noch ein paar nette screens


----------



## Macs344 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich perönlich fahre mit einem Fanatec Porsche GT3 V2 wheel und CSR Elite pedale. Damit fährt sichs schon ganz gut! Vorher bin ich mit einem Logitech MOMO force feedback wheel gefahren. Das ging auch schon, allerdings ist dort der Klanz recht klein und die pedale sind sehr schwammig. 
Ich hab schon öffters gehört, dass das driving Force GT gut sein soll. Allerdings sind dort die Pedale wieder schlecht. Bzw nicht so schön zu treten wie die von fanatec. Falls du ein günstiges wheel suchst, schau mal im pCars-Forum.de vorbei. Im marktplatz sind ganz günstige zu verkaufen! Und übers ohr wirst du dort auch nicht gehauen  die sind dort alle sehr nett!


----------



## Delight (4. Juni 2014)

@Modmaster: in Deinem letzten YT Video bei PCGH hast Du geschrieben, dass der Sound noch Platzhalter wäre, obwohl der in dem Video ja schon derbe geil war.
Gilt das bisher nur für den gezeigten Wagen oder für alle? Sprich, sind die Sounds in letzter Zeit alle weiter entwickelt worden?

Hammersound:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A98p15L1zI


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Juni 2014)

Die Sounds werden ständig überarbeitet. Nicht alle Sounds sind Platzhalter, jedoch fehlen oft noch viele Effekte, die dann von anderen Wagen vorübergehend importiert werden.


----------



## Macs344 (4. Juni 2014)

Im Falle des Ford Capri, ist es so dass der Sound bei dem Auto schon ziemlich final ist! Daran wurde schon viel gearbeitet. Bei Autos wie dem Ruf RGT-8 GT3, Renault Clio Cup, wird es sicher noch eine Update geben.


----------



## Delight (4. Juni 2014)

Danke Euch. Finde diesen "Doppler Effekt" oder wie man den nennt beim Capri in der Aussenansicht schon so super dass man sofort sein LR wieder anschliessen will/muss.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Juni 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Racet...77801559119576



> Thomas Erdos - brazillian professional racing driver, raced in Formula Renault, British GT, Daytona 24 hours and multiple Le Mans class winner, visited the Gulf Sport factory earlier this year for coaching duties and tried out the latest development in driver training. Racetek’s formula simulator. Here is what he had to say about it..
> 
> ‘’Whilst in Dubai working with Formula Gulf 1000, I had the opportunity to try out the new race simulator, developed by Racetek Simulators running on an exclusive Alpha development of the most anticipated next Gen racing title of 2014/15, Project CARS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macs344 (6. Juni 2014)

Man hört immer mehr darüber, dass pCars als eine Sim bezeichnet wird..also nicht nur von sms sondern von außenstehenden. Ich hoffe sms setzt alles dran dem auch gerecht zu werden, mit anständigem mp und gutem Physik und ffb.


----------



## Scalon (6. Juni 2014)

was hat ein anständiger MP mit dem "Sim-Status" zu tun?  Das eine gute Physik sowie ordentliches FFB zu einr Sim gehört/gehören soll ist klar, aber warum auch ein anständiger MP? Wird mir nicht ganz klar


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juni 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> was hat ein anständiger MP mit dem "Sim-Status" zu tun?  Das eine gute Physik sowie ordentliches FFB zu einr Sim gehört/gehören soll ist klar, aber warum auch ein anständiger MP? Wird mir nicht ganz klar



Weil es darum geht Autorennen zu simulieren und das geht nunmal am besten gegen echte Gegner. Auch für mich ist ein möglichst perfekt funktionierender Multiplayer das wichtigste bei einer Sim. Die fehlende KI bei iracing z.B. habe ich noch nie vermisst.


----------



## TSchaK (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich zwischen Mp und Sp entscheiden müsste, brauch ich nicht lange überlegen: Multiplayer


----------



## Macs344 (7. Juni 2014)

ihr bringt es auf den Punkt !  ohne anständigen mp wird das ganze ein kurzer hype um pcars und dann wird es in vergessenheit geraten..


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Juni 2014)

Ich finde den MP eigentlich ganz gut gelöst...


----------



## Macs344 (7. Juni 2014)

Ijojoi, du bist doch auch im pCars-Forum.de. Less dir mal snoopys Tread über dedicated Server durch und schau was er dort für vorschläge macht, was einen guten MP in einer Rennsimulation aus macht  Da weißt du was ich meine, dass man ihn noch deutlich verbessern kann! Dedicated Server sind für eine sim einfach pflicht! Anderenfalls kann man nur mit viel Umstand, wirkliche rennserien fahren. Klar das würde dunktionieren, doch mit snoopy Vorschläge wäre es deutlich komfotabler.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Juni 2014)

Hab ich schon, und stimme ihm auch definitiv zu! 

Das Thema dedicated server wurde auch im Wmd Forum diskutiert, aber eben ohne wirkliches Ergebnis. 
Wichtig ist, das der Mp auch übersichtlich für public gamer bleibt.

Bei SMS ist das Thema zumindest nicht vom Tisch
.


----------



## Macs344 (7. Juni 2014)

Hier der Post ist zwar schon etwas veraltet, bestätigt aber zumindest, dass über ein dedicated Server nachgedacht wurde.

WMD Forum

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Juni 2014)

Abend.
Darauf habe ich mich bezogen


----------



## Macs344 (10. Juni 2014)

Um 03:00 Uhr wird Project Cars auf der Sony PK gezeigt !

EDIT: ich hab mich wohl getäuscht, hier der Trailer: http://www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern mal wieder P Cars installiert.
Nachdem ich mich ewig nicht in diesem neuen Menü zurecht gefunden habe ist mir aufgefallen wie seltsam die Autos im Vergleich zu vor einem halben Jahr fahren. Was wurde denn da alles verändert? 
Auch mit der Kupplung ist jetzt etwas anders.

A45 AMG ist aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann unfahrbar.
Der Focus RS aber immer noch erstklassig.

Und sobald man den Test Track auswählt stürzt das Spiel ab.


----------



## Macs344 (10. Juni 2014)

Die Kupplung hat leichte Verbesserungen bekommen, daher ist sie jetzt anders. 
An der Physik wurde sehr sehr viel verbessert und abgeändert. viele "platzhalter" wurden ersetzt und neue Dinge wie Aerodynamik implementiert.
Die Reifen sind nach wie vor ein rießen Thema und werden von Build zu Build "verbessert", momentan probiert man noch viel aus und versucht die Reifen zu verstehen. 
Die GT-Reifen sind gut fortgeschritten und die Autos lassen sich nach paar Runden, wenn die Reifen auf Temperatur sind, ganz ordentlich fahren 
Außerdem sollte man mal den Formula C testen, der ist wirklich klasse zu fahren !
Was die Straßen Autos angeht, bei denen wurde bisher nur wenig an den Reifen gearbeitet, und daher fahren sie sich sehr sehr rutschig und sind wirklich nur schlecht zu kontrollieren, aber das dürfte bald behoben werden.
Und was das Abstützen angeht, sage ich nur PreAlpha..


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Juni 2014)

A45 hat noch Platzhalterphysik.
Im Moment liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf den GT3 Reifen


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2014)

Ich will aber Straßenautos fahren und nicht diese 5 Mio Carbonbomber...

Mein Liebling ist und bleibt der Focus. Der fährt seit er drin ist mMn am besten.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Juni 2014)

Naja, hast ja anscheinend lange nicht gespielt 

War nämlich auch schon anders...


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> probiert man noch viel aus und versucht die Reifen zu verstehen.


 

Also doch nur nen Haufen Studenten bei SM...

Soviel zum Thema sie haben die allerbesten aus den alten Games oder so ungefähr. Wie man sich bei SM wohl immer noch was drauf einbildet


----------



## Dedde (10. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich will aber Straßenautos fahren und nicht diese 5 Mio Carbonbomber...
> 
> Mein Liebling ist und bleibt der Focus. Der fährt seit er drin ist mMn am besten.



What?? Den finde ich am schlechtesten.  Sobald man einlenkt kommt das heck und wenn man in der kurve gas gibt fährt er fast nur gerade aus. Das auto ist total mies. Meine favos sind. Bmw m1. 320t . Capri und der lotus 78


----------



## Macs344 (11. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Also doch nur nen Haufen Studenten bei SM...  Soviel zum Thema sie haben die allerbesten aus den alten Games oder so ungefähr. Wie man sich bei SM wohl immer noch was drauf einbildet



Ich glaube kaum, dass es einen Entwikler gibt, welcher ohne Tests genau sagen kann wie sein Programm funktioniert, welche möglichkeiten es gibt und wie es in welcher Situation reagiert. Dazu braucht man eben testphasen in denen man experimentiert, wo sich die Grenzen befinden.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp-SmG-N8YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSTEoErsyHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juni 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Iro540 (18. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, mit welchen force feedback etc. Einstellungen fährt ihr denn?
Finde nicht die richtigen Einstellungen.
Ich habe ein logitech g25
Vielen dank fuer eure Meinung


----------



## IJOJOI (18. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre mit 100% Force Feedback, 77% Tireforce.


----------



## Macs344 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr mit 100% FFB und 80% tire force. Das FFB ist bisher noch stark im rückstand und benötigt deingend Updates ! Bei einigen Autos fehlt es nahezu vollständig.. Daher kann es auch sein, dass du meinst, du hättest die falschen Einstellungen.. Ich hoffe da tut sich bald mal was !


----------



## Iro540 (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Wie stellt ihr die sensitive ein? Also die Empfindlichkeit. Da hab ich auch immer ein Problem die richtige Einstellung zu finden. 
Was ich komisch finde ist, dass beim Ford capri bei mir beim geradeausfahren mein lenkrad voll vibriert. Eigrnartig... und der z4 gt3 total empfindlich lenkt. Die anderen autos kann man fast nicht fahren..


----------



## IJOJOI (19. Juni 2014)

Hast du dein Profil gelöscht?


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich schalte alle zusätzlichen Effekte beim FFB ab und lasse nur noch die Räder einwirken. So fährt es sich relativ gut und fühlt sich nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Iro540 (19. Juni 2014)

Nicht wirklich . Ich habe vielmehr noch keine wirklich gute Einstellung gefunden.
Und das letztemal,  als ich pCars gespielt habe (länger) war, als es noch nicht in Steam eingebunden war. Und aus der zeit habe ich keine Profileinstellungen mehr.
Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und festgestellt, dass ich keine gute Lenkrad Einstellung finde.
D.h. du stellst die Geschwindigkeitsempfindlichkeit und die generelle Empfindlichkeit auf null zurück?

Mit welchen Lenkrad spielt ihr denn?


----------



## TSchaK (19. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob der nicht doch auf die alten Daten zurückgreift.

Lösch das einfach mal und probier noch mal

PS: G27

PPS: mit dem kleinen Programm geht das am einfachsten, für die Faulen.
Ich Lösche das Profil bei jedem Update.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juni 2014)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich . Ich habe vielmehr noch keine wirklich gute Einstellung gefunden.
> Und das letztemal, als ich pCars gespielt habe (länger) war, als es noch nicht in Steam eingebunden war. Und aus der zeit habe ich keine Profileinstellungen mehr.
> Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und festgestellt, dass ich keine gute Lenkrad Einstellung finde.
> D.h. du stellst die Geschwindigkeitsempfindlichkeit und die generelle Empfindlichkeit auf null zurück?
> ...



Ich fahre mit nem CSW. Ingame FFB und Tires auf 100% und dann in dem F1 Menu ausschließlich steering force eingeschaltet. Lenkempfindlichkeit sthet auf 50%. Das fühlt sich für mich schon recht gut an, wenn auch noch nicht perfekt. Zur Zeit fehlt mir am meisten das Gefühl für die Bremse bzw. wo die Räderanfangen zu stehen.


----------



## Iro540 (19. Juni 2014)

Muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Ich weiss das ist off-topic, mag aber trotzdem fragen: kann das lenkrad irgendwie ausleiern? Also die Mittelstellung?


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juni 2014)

Welches Lenkrad? Meine Logitech (DFGT, G25 & 27) haben mit der Zeit alle angefangen zu klappern. Da war dann das Spiel zwischen den Zahnrädern zu groß. Bei meinen Fanatec hatte ich sowas bisher noch nicht, da scheint der Riemenantrieb verschleißärmer zu sein. Viele Lenkräder haben aber auch um die Mittellage einfach kein FFB. Bei manchen Lenkrädern sind das mehrere Grad, bei anderen merkt man es kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## TSchaK (19. Juni 2014)

Bei dem g27 kommt das Problem der schrägzahnverzahnung dazu...


----------



## Iro540 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das g25. Da ists so, das in der Mittelstellung immer spiel ist bis ffb angeht. Fuehlt sich nicht wirklich realistisch an.
Aber ich glaube um ein einigermaßen realistische Fahrverhalten zu bekommen, braucht man ein fanatec, oder?
Hab mir jetzt auch ac geholt, genial.


----------



## IJOJOI (19. Juni 2014)

Fanatec ist zwar (neben Servolenkrädern) das Maß aller Dinge, aber haben dafür auch ihren Preis...


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juni 2014)

Muss ja nicht gleich nen CSW sein. Gibt ja noch soviele andere Lenkräder am Markt (GT3, T500 usw.). Ich persönlich finde die Lenkräder mit Riemenantrieb fahren sich am schönsten (Servo bin ich noch nicht gefahren). Durch den Riemen fühlt es sich irgendwie echter an, weil die Stöße ein wenig gedämpft werden und man nicht diese trockenen harten Schläge abbekommt, wie beim G25/27.


----------



## gamain (20. Juni 2014)

Hab auch n DFGT wheel und bei mir fängst auch schon an mit dem spiel in der mittelstellung
naja heisst für mich geld sparen und gucken was es für n neues wheel wird fanatec oder bodnar

edit:ich hol mir fanatec


----------



## Iro540 (20. Juni 2014)

Ja, so ein fanatec elite wheel ist schon was feines.
Hab aber leider erstmal andere dinge für die ich mein Geld ausgeben muss.

Das "rappel" kommt bei mir beim ford capri. Ich muss auch immer die lenkempfindlichkeit herabsetzen wenn ich mit dem z4 gt fahre...

Edit: genau, die Schläge sind doch sehr synthetisch. Also sehr trocken und hart. Ich hab keine Chance das wheel festzuhalten.


----------



## Dedde (21. Juni 2014)

Probiert mal wieder den apollo aus. Toller sound. Der pagani Cabrio fährt sich auch geil


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2014)

*Project CARS*     ‏@*WMDCars*  7 Min.                                        Tune in right now to see @*GamingNationUK* running a whole 24-hours of racing in Project CARS for charity! http://www.twitch.tv/gnuk_1


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (22. Juni 2014)

Habe immer relativ wenig fps.

Welche Grafikeinstellungen brauchen die meiste Leistung? 

Kann in dem Spiel einstellen was ich will aber es ändert sich kaum etwas an der Framerate.

Habe einen AMD Phenom X6 1090T OC und eine HD 6970.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Habe einen *AMD Phenom X6 1090T OC* und eine *HD 6970*.



Das Fett markierte ist hier das Problem...  Mit so langsamer Hardware wirst du kaum brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen. Selbst mit aktuellem High End Kram ist es stellenweise schon richtig knapp.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (22. Juni 2014)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht aber es gibt bestimmt Grafikoptionen die viel Leistung benötigen? Möchte die Einstellungen optimieren.

Wo kann man die Richtungspfeile (für Kurven) abschalten bzw. wie heißt die Option?


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

Einfach alles auf minimum und dann langsam erhöhen, bis es nicht mehr geht. Viel power brauchst du für hohes AA z.B. aber auch die CPU wird von cars ziemlich stark gefordert und kann  schnell mal limitieren.


----------



## TSchaK (22. Juni 2014)

Bei mir limitert der x6 bei 3,9 GHz. 
Wird bei dir ähnlich sein.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juni 2014)

Auch mein 2600K mit 4,5 GHZ limitiert meine 7970 OC noch...


----------



## TSchaK (22. Juni 2014)

Mit den Optimierungen am Ende wird sich daran hoffentlich noch was ändern...


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Auch mein 2600K mit 4,5 GHZ limitiert meine 7970 OC noch...



Mit was für Grafik und Renneinstellungen fährst du denn? Bei meinen Settings limitiert immer die Graka, es sei denn ich drehe alles auf minimum?!


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juni 2014)

Zwischen High und Ultra.
Wenn ich allein auf der Strecke bin nicht, aber mit 20 AI Gegnern sieht das eben anders aus...


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Zwischen High und Ultra.
> Wenn ich allein auf der Strecke bin nicht, aber mit 20 AI Gegnern sieht das eben anders aus...



Ok, mit ki ist natürlich was anderes. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass da noch optimiert wird. Finde allgemein die Performance recht schlecht für das gebotene. Mit Triple Screen dürfte es dann irgendwann ab der überübernächsten Grafikkartengeneration flüssig laufen.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juni 2014)

Mit NVIDIA Karten läuft es eigentlich relativ anständig, aber bei AMD die Performance mies...
Logisch, da Nvidia auch Hardware Partner von pCars ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

Kann mich auch noch an meine 7970 und cars erinnern, das ist ne Qual. Da war der Sprung mit der 780Ti schon echt gewaltig. Die reicht aber trotzdem noch nicht aus um damit anständig fahren zu können.


----------



## TSchaK (22. Juni 2014)

Ein Grund warum ich in letzter Zeit seltener Spiele...
Die Drops auf 30 FPS machen einfach kein Spaß. 

Für mich wird sich zu Realease entscheiden ob ich Aufrüste oder nicht...


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (22. Juni 2014)

Assetto Corsa läuft bei mir mit hohen Einstellungen besser als CARS in mittleren bis niedrigen und sieht deshalb auch nicht viel schlechter aus (und bekommt noch ein Grafikupdate). Habe meinen 1090T schon auf 4,1 Ghz übertaktet. 
Hoffe das die noch was optimieren, kaum ein anderes Spiel braucht so viel Leistung. 
30 fps sind schon, gerade mit Lenkrad, etwas wenig. Mein Ziel sind mindestens 40 fps.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juni 2014)

Hmm so schlecht läuft es bei mir für die gebotene Optik nicht...


----------



## Dedde (23. Juni 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Kann mich auch noch an meine 7970 und cars erinnern, das ist ne Qual. Da war der Sprung mit der 780Ti schon echt gewaltig. Die reicht aber trotzdem noch nicht aus um damit anständig fahren zu können.



Wieso reicht die nicht aus? Welche cpu hast du? Ich habe genug fps mit meiner gtx 780



Dedde schrieb:


> Wieso reicht die nicht aus? Welche cpu hast du? Ich habe genug fps mit meiner gtx 780


Bei meinem kumpel mit ner gtx 670 läuft es auch anständig. Sry doppelpost war nicht gewollt


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Juni 2014)

Er hat ein Triple Screen Setup, da siehts anders aus


----------



## Dedde (23. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Er hat ein Triple Screen Setup, da siehts anders aus



Asooo. Ja dann is klar


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mit der Performance eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juni 2014)

So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus. Allein auf der Strecke funktioniert das ganz gut mit relativ hohen Settings (im Video ist alles auf high und auch sonst fast alles an, bis auf Blur und solchen Unfug).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dMOcVfRsJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (24. Juni 2014)

Mir sind aktuell folgende Bugs aufgefallen:

1. in der Boxengasse konnte ich nichts machen, außerdem war der  Mechaniker seitlich versetzt vom Auto und hat immer gleich gewunken.
2. Gegner heben öfters ab wenn sie über Curbs fahren, landen auf den Dach und scheiden damit aus.
3. Als mein Auto von der Boxengasse (Autopilot) rausfahren wollte ist es  an der Garagenausfahrt hängen geblieben nach paar Rennneustarts hats  dann geschaft, leider hats dann sofort nach der Boxengasse ewig nach  Rechts gezogen sobald der Autopolot weg war. Kann man den Autopilot  ausstellen?
4. Gegner fahren oft neben der Strecke aufm Gras.
5. Beim Gumpert Apollo sind die Reifen vorm Auto in der Luft in der Cockpitperspektive.
6. Gokart KI schafft es kaum eine anständige Runde ohne gegen die Wand zu fahren.
7. Gegner fahren ab und zu mal hinten rein.
8. ein Mercedes (weiß gerade nicht mehr genau welcher) hat eine starke Spiegelung in der Windschutzscheibe.
9. Gokart bricht einfach plötzlich auf gerader Strecke aus.
usw.


----------



## IJOJOI (24. Juni 2014)

Jap, die Bugs sind alle bekannt. Laut Plan werden sie aber erst gefixt wenn alles andere fertig ist.


----------



## Dedde (24. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre nie mit ki. Die ist so dämlich man nicht normal fahren kann.  Fahre eig immer hotlapping für mich selbst manchmal online.


----------



## Dedde (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TSchaK (25. Juni 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich fahre nie mit ki. Die ist so dämlich man nicht normal fahren kann.  Fahre eig immer hotlapping für mich selbst manchmal online.



Können wir mal wieder machen


----------



## IJOJOI (25. Juni 2014)

Wär ich auch dabei


----------



## TSchaK (25. Juni 2014)

da sollten wir uns mal was ausmachen...

Wie ist dein Name bei Steam?


----------



## gamain (25. Juni 2014)

darf ich mitspielen?
vorrausgesetzt meine 384/64 hi-speed instant village internet connection macht das mit


----------



## IJOJOI (25. Juni 2014)

Steam TXC_IJOJOI


----------



## Dedde (25. Juni 2014)

Ich adde dich auch.  Bin grad mitten im Umzug.  Nächste Woche hab ich wieder etwas zeit


----------



## TSchaK (25. Juni 2014)

@gamain
Wenn du nicht gerade mit 500 Ping über die Strecke zuckelst, klar.

Kommt mit dem Umzug auch eine schnelleres Internet? 

Steam: tschak3850


----------



## Dedde (25. Juni 2014)

Ja endlich von dsl 2000 auf dsl 16000 erst mal ; ))


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (26. Juni 2014)

wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, wäre ich auch dabei 

Fahrt ihr mit oder ohne Fahrhilfen? 
und fahrt ihr alle mit Lenkrad?


----------



## Macs344 (26. Juni 2014)

Bei Handling, alle Fahrhilfen auf aus, ohne Map und rückspiegel im hud. Und natürlich mit Lenkrad 

Ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit, in wirklichkeit haben ja viele Autos wie die GT3, DTM und f1 fahrhilfen, also Traktionskontrolle (nicht das gleiche wie das ESP bei straßen Autos!). Im spiel gibt es auch so ein punkt der nennt sich "Driving Aids". Aso müssten doch alle gt3 usw auch ohne fahrhilfen im Handlingmodell eine Traktionskontrolle haben ?


----------



## TSchaK (26. Juni 2014)

Ohne Fahrhilfen und mit G27.
Dedde soweit ich weiß auch.
Und du?

Kannst mich bei Steam adden...


----------



## Dedde (26. Juni 2014)

Also steam app finde ich jojo nicht.  Ich fahre mit g27 ohne fahrhilfen. Meist mit abs
Steam acc: DD122


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (26. Juni 2014)

habe auch das g27, fahre mit abs und traktionskontrolle.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2014)

Komisch... Wie heißt du auf Steam??


----------



## TSchaK (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ijojoi gefunden, aber auch mit dem PC


----------



## Andregee (26. Juni 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Bei Handling, alle Fahrhilfen auf aus, ohne Map und rückspiegel im hud. Und natürlich mit Lenkrad
> 
> Ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit, in wirklichkeit haben ja viele Autos wie die GT3, DTM und f1 fahrhilfen, also Traktionskontrolle (nicht das gleiche wie das ESP bei straßen Autos!). Im spiel gibt es auch so ein punkt der nennt sich "Driving Aids". Aso müssten doch alle gt3 usw auch ohne fahrhilfen im Handlingmodell eine Traktionskontrolle haben ?


 
Real verfügen weder Dtm noch Formel 1 Fahrzeuge über Fahrhilfen. In der Formel 1 waren sie mal erlaubt aber das ist lang her. Einzig die Gt3 nutzen Abs und Tc


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2014)

Genau. TC ist bei vielen Rennserien dabei (auch lms) Abs nicht.
Außerdem gibt es meist noch bestimmte Motormappings, die besonders bei Regen von Vorteil sind.
Bis auf die Motormappings haben sowohl pCars alsauch AC/rFactor diese Fahrhilfen.

Ich fahre generell ohne, aber stelle den Bremsdruck immer relativ weit nach unten (ca 82%)
da ich dann das Pedal weiter durchdrücken kann, bevor die Vorderräder blockieren.


----------



## KaterTom (26. Juni 2014)

Im Spiel gibt es für die Fahrhilfen drei Optionen: On, Off, und Real. Wie real "Real" wirklich ist weiß ich aber nicht. Ich habe bei den Fahrhilfen für die einzelnen Rennserien auch keinen Durchblick. Vielleicht erleuchtet uns ja jemand?


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2014)

Bei der Einstellung Real werden die Fahrhilfen genutzt, die auch im echten Leben genutzt werden


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (27. Juni 2014)

Kommt man noch irgendwie in die Alpha?


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Nein, da die Finanzaufsicht das Projekt aufgrund von einer damals vorhanden Gesetzeslücke geschlossen hat.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

Kann sein das ich schonmal gefragt habe, falls ja sry. Gibts die Nordschleife?! Wenn nicht, ist sie geplant?


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Ja die gibt es 
Ob das 24h Layout noch kommt weiß ich nicht, gehe aber davon aus.
Im Moment wird gerade wieder an der Strecke gearbeitet, d.h. 3D Bäume, neue Texturen etc werden hinzugefügt, sowie die allgemeine Lichtstimmung angepasst.


Gameplay von mir 
Das Gameplay ist schon relativ alt, aber zeigt die Stecke trotzem recht gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oe5N4wnEzJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (30. Juni 2014)

Spielt ihr auch Assetto Corsa oder rFactor 2?

Für Assetto Corsa gibts schon Mods, kommt sowas auch für Project Cars?


Welches Rennspiel gefällt euch zur Zeit am besten und warum?


----------



## IJOJOI (30. Juni 2014)

Gute Frage. Ich denke, jedes hat sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## Andregee (1. Juli 2014)

ich fahre fast ausschließlich Rfactor2 weil Strecken und Fahrzeuge in AC größtenteils ein müdes lächeln bezüglich Reiz erzeugen, weil der Multiplayer in seiner Form für mich unbrauchbar ist dank mäßigen Netcode und absolut dämlichen Booking System, ich bin schon wochenlang kein AC Online mehr gefahren weil es mir einfach zuwider ist, ewig warten zu müssen, eh man joinen kann, während die Mitspieler fröhlich im Practice oder Quali ihre Runden drehen. Mir ist das Leben zu kurz um  zu warten bis das booking einen erneuten Beitritt erlaubt.
Desweiteren fehlen mir in AC simelementare Dinge wie Pistop, Nachtanken, reifenwechsel, denn auch wenn es für die Physik nicht gilt, sind einfache Rennen ohne sinnvolle Reifen udn Tankstrategie für mich Arcade, da fehlt einfach das elementare etwas.
Auch sind die Reifen viel zu verzeihend, da kann man aktuell noch ziemlichen Blödsinn mit treiben, durch welchen man bei Rfactor2 mal eben fluxx sein Rennen versaut hätte weil die Reifen ruiniert sind, Sprichwort Flatspots. Laut aussagen eines GT 3 Fahrers ist es in den meisten Sims möglich viel zu hart zu pushen ohne reale Konsequenzen, gut erkennbar an Livestreams, bei denen die Fahrer wie wild am Lenkrad drehen und das Auto durch die Kurven prügeln und dabei noch schneller sind als der Rest und dazu zähle ich auch AC. Bei RF2 wird man gezwungen, genau wie echte Rennfahrer ein echtes Reifenmanagement zu erlernen, hart am Limit fahren aber ganz präzise ohne den Reifen zu überfordern, sonst brechen die gnadenlos ein. Das übt auf mich einen ganz besonderen Reiz aus. Ac wird mal eine sehr gute Sim, aber aktuell bietet RF2 imho einfach mehr.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2014)

Ohne halbwegs funktionierendes Schadensmodell machen diese ganzen "neuen" Sims für mich gar keinen Sinn im Multiplayer und taugen maximal zum Hotlapen (wofür rf2, AC und cars ja von den meisten auch nur genutzt werden, der MP ist in allen drei Spielen tot). Was nützt das tollste Reifenmodell oder die beste Physik, wenn die erste Divebomb direkt in Turn 1 den Hintermann unbeschadet an mir vorbeibringt?  Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf und das ist kein racing. Zu nem anständigen Rennen am PC gehören für mich echte Gegner (keine KI), die Angst auszufallen oder Punkte zu verlieren, Freude und Erleichterung nen Rennen gut beendet zu haben und harte aber saubere Fights auf der Strecke. Das können weder rf2, noch AC oder cars zur Zeit bieten. Für meine Ansprüche ist das alles halbgarer Kram bisher, der vielleicht irgendwann mal was wird aber zur Zeit auf gar keinen Fall an einem meiner Rennabende laufen wird. Da fahre ich noch immer iracing, das kann all das was ich möchte und der Rest ist mal nen netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch (was nicht heißen soll, dass aus all den neuen Sims nie was brauchbares wird, der jetzige Status ist halt nur nicht brauchbar für mich).


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Juli 2014)

/Sign
Genau das macht Iracing am besten!
Ein Treffer und du kannst das Rennen vergessen!
Hoffe, dass AC/cars das auch machen, denn die Angst vor Folgen ist Grundlage für saubere Fights


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2014)

Genauso ist es. Durch das ziemlich (im Vergleich zu anderen Sims) empfindliche Schadensmodel bist du gezwungen deine Aktionen genau zu überlegen und sauber auszuführen. Durch sr und ir hast du zusätzlich den Anreiz weit vorn zu landen und möglichst nicht auszufallen. Da ist iracing zur Zeit absolute Spitze und kein anderes Rennspiel bietet win ähnlich gut durchdachtes System um die Onlinerennen spannend und gut zu gestalten.


----------



## Andregee (1. Juli 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ohne halbwegs funktionierendes Schadensmodell machen diese ganzen "neuen" Sims für mich gar keinen Sinn im Multiplayer und taugen maximal zum Hotlapen (wofür rf2, AC und cars ja von den meisten auch nur genutzt werden, der MP ist in allen drei Spielen tot). Was nützt das tollste Reifenmodell oder die beste Physik, wenn die erste Divebomb direkt in Turn 1 den Hintermann unbeschadet an mir vorbeibringt?  Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf und das ist kein racing. Zu nem anständigen Rennen am PC gehören für mich echte Gegner (keine KI), die Angst auszufallen oder Punkte zu verlieren, Freude und Erleichterung nen Rennen gut beendet zu haben und harte aber saubere Fights auf der Strecke. Das können weder rf2, noch AC oder cars zur Zeit bieten. Für meine Ansprüche ist das alles halbgarer Kram bisher, der vielleicht irgendwann mal was wird aber zur Zeit auf gar keinen Fall an einem meiner Rennabende laufen wird. Da fahre ich noch immer iracing, das kann all das was ich möchte und der Rest ist mal nen netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch (was nicht heißen soll, dass aus all den neuen Sims nie was brauchbares wird, der jetzige Status ist halt nur nicht brauchbar für mich).


 
Ich hatte am Wochenende in Rf2 ein Rennen mit 35 Gegnern, man muss nur schauen was wo läuft und so tot ist der Multiplayer nicht wie er scheint. Das Schadensmodell ist optisch zwar wirklich nur rudimentär, technisch fährt man sich das Auto aber sehr schnell krumm, also mal eben ein paar Divebombs setzen, bringt keine Vorteile, zumal das organisatorisch korrekt ausgeführt auch Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würde.nur wenn manche Serverbetreiber den Schaden auf 20% setzen kann das ja nichts werden.


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Juli 2014)

Der Mp in PCars hat ja noch Zeit, aber es soll zumindest ein ähnliches Schadensmodell geben.
Das wäre zu begrüßen. 
In AC ist die erste Kurve auf public Servern meist Deathmatch...


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ohne halbwegs funktionierendes Schadensmodell machen diese ganzen "neuen" Sims für mich gar keinen Sinn im Multiplayer und taugen maximal zum Hotlapen (wofür rf2, AC und cars ja von den meisten auch nur genutzt werden, der MP ist in allen drei Spielen tot). Was nützt das tollste Reifenmodell oder die beste Physik, wenn die erste Divebomb direkt in Turn 1 den Hintermann unbeschadet an mir vorbeibringt?  Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf und das ist kein racing. Zu nem anständigen Rennen am PC gehören für mich echte Gegner (keine KI), die Angst auszufallen oder Punkte zu verlieren, Freude und Erleichterung nen Rennen gut beendet zu haben und harte aber saubere Fights auf der Strecke. Das können weder rf2, noch AC oder cars zur Zeit bieten. Für meine Ansprüche ist das alles halbgarer Kram bisher, der vielleicht irgendwann mal was wird aber zur Zeit auf gar keinen Fall an einem meiner Rennabende laufen wird. Da fahre ich noch immer iracing, das kann all das was ich möchte und der Rest ist mal nen netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch (was nicht heißen soll, dass aus all den neuen Sims nie was brauchbares wird, der jetzige Status ist halt nur nicht brauchbar für mich).


Da hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. iRacing. Dort geht es für "public" Verhältnisse gesitteter zu als bei anderen Rennsims und Spielen. Du musst natürlich verhältnismäßig viel blechen, hast aber je nach Rennserie alle 2 Stunden ein Rennen, was man public sehr gut fahren kann.
2. Liga für Spiel X fahren und public meiden. Melde dich bei einer Liga an und fahre dort die Seasons, weitestgehend mit Stammfahrern. Ich war Montag z.B. Gastfahrer bei VirtualRacing.org (mein Bruder fährt dort seit vielen vielen Jahren) und bin 90 Minuten (war ein Endurance-Rennen) GT-Serie auf Spa gefahren. Starterfeld war mit 38 Mann ziemlich genial. Auch ohne Vereinsmitglied zu sein kannst du dort reinschnuppern und anfangs für lau mitfahren.

Ein "freier" Multiplayer lockt nun mal auch Gesocks an, die sich keine Platte machen. Wenn DICE/EA ein Battlefield 3 kostenlos anbieten und damit für Tausende neue Spieler sorgt, ist das noch ein bißchen was anderes als würde man das bei einer Sim machen, wo es erheblich mehr auf Sportlichkeit und Fairness ankommt.

Also entweder organisiert fahren oder iRacing.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2014)

Die neuen Sims werden in der VR ja auch nicht oder nur unregelmäßig  gefahren und ja, in der iracing GT Serie kann man da gut fahren, hab auch schon den ein oder anderen Gaststart da gehabt.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Die neuen Sims werden in der VR ja auch nicht oder nur unregelmäßig  gefahren


Die müssen ja auch erstmal (und endlich mal) fertig und salonfähig werden  Da sind nicht nur die Spieler, sondern auch die Entwickler gefragt.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch genau das, was ich sage. Zur Zeit sind das alles unfertige Spiele, die noch nicht für regelmäßige, spaßige multiplayer Rennen taugen.


----------



## Dedde (5. Juli 2014)

nicht perfekt gefahren, aber immerhin. schlagt meine zeit dann hab ich ne herausforderung


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Juli 2014)

Nordschleife oder??


----------



## Dedde (5. Juli 2014)

Aso sry. Nordschleife,  g27, h schaltung,  heel & toe (y)


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Juli 2014)

Werd ich morgen versuchen


----------



## Dedde (8. Juli 2014)

wie ist das eig, wird es die 24h nordschleife auch geben, bezw. die gp/f 
also diese hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScNCjLFDHyM 
ist mein lieblings rundkurs


----------



## Macs344 (8. Juli 2014)

Die Streckenführung wie im Video gibt es ja schon. Die Version der VLN oder die 24H Version sollen noch kommen, sofern das mit der Engine machbar sein wird.


----------



## Dedde (8. Juli 2014)

Nein diesen Rundkurs gibs noch nicht. Die Versionen sind kürzer


----------



## Macs344 (8. Juli 2014)

Achso jetzt seh ichs auch, du meinst ohne Mercedesarena, ohne NS aber mit Müllbachschleife.


----------



## Dedde (8. Juli 2014)

Genau. Und das will ich haben


----------



## Modmaster (11. Juli 2014)

Der neue bzw. schon seit einiger Zeit verfügbare Renault Clio Cup.  Und die neuen Sonneneffekte kommen auch ganz gut rüber 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jfq1cRytTOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (13. Juli 2014)

Also der gp track ist fur senior members geöffnet. Beim Release wird es für jeden frei sein oder?


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Juli 2014)

Genau


----------



## Dedde (17. Juli 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mal doof fragen.  Also ich bin team member. Das Spiel bleibt mir oder? Wie sieht es mit kommenden autos u strecken nach release aus? Ist das umsonst oder kostet es


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Juli 2014)

Spiel bleibt, DLCs musst du kaufen... Das mit den DLCs kann sich aber noch ändern. 

PS: bei einer Million Verkäufen bekommst du ca 100€ zurück


----------



## Dedde (17. Juli 2014)

ich habe hier mal iwas über ein geändertes schadensmodell gelesen, kann mir das jmd bitte kurz erläutern?


----------



## Modmaster (21. Juli 2014)

Hab dazu noch nichts weiter gelesen, außer das es halt optischen und physikalischen Schaden gibt. Die Karosse kann kaputt gehen und zb. Motor, Fahrwerk etc.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsNeQoNEo0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (21. Juli 2014)

super. formel c gefällt mir zur zeit auch sehr gut, wie der mclaren mp12 road, super zu fahren
hier mal wieder n paar screens  das spiel ist so endlos hübsch


----------



## Macs344 (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich fahre aktuell immer mit vollem schaden und muss sagen, dass der mechanische schaden schon recht gut umgesetzt wurde. Manchmal reichen schon leichte dotzer an die wand um die spur zu verstellen. Mir ist es auch schon passiert, als ich zu schnell über einen curb bin, dass der reifen geplatzt ist.


----------



## Dedde (24. Juli 2014)

auch  der sound ist sehr gut umgesetzt beim radical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqUzxv6XffM


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich höre da nur den Sound des echten Radical. Aber man sieht in dem Video gut, wie super die NOS umgesetzt ist. Streckenführung, Breite und auch Höhenunterschiede sind fast perfekt. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Dedde (24. Juli 2014)

ja klar, aber man weiß ja wie er sich ingame anhört


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2014)

Hat eig niemand von euch so Probleme mit pcars wie ich? 
Also obwohl es auf meiner ssd liegt dauert der start ca 2-3min. Ingame ist aber alles schnell geladen.  Beim start legt es sich meistens auf die taskleiste und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Seit neuestem hängt es sich bei vielen Wiederholungen die man ansieht auf. 
Also an meiner Hardware hat sich schon alles geändert daran kann es wohl kaum liegen.  lösche oft mein profil und habe es auch schon ein paar mal komplett neu installiert.


----------



## Macs344 (28. Juli 2014)

Bei mir dauerts auch immer ewig. Bei meinem kumpel mit identischem PC läds schnell ich hab kein plan an was es liegt. Und was die replays angeht, steht ja auch immer in den Build Notes dass sie noch verbugt sind.


----------



## TSchaK (28. Juli 2014)

Bei mir dauert es 24 sec. inkl. Einloggen...

Und liegt bei mir auf der HDD


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab heute mal ein paar Sachen verglichen bei ac und pcars. Imola mit dem zonda r und dem mclaren mp12 road.
Muss ehrlich sagen das mir obwohl ich noch keines der beiden autos gefahren bin, das mir pcars deutlich besser gefällt. Das kommt iwie echter rüber
Aber. Der z4 gt3 und der m30 dtm zb sind in ac deutlich besser


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Juli 2014)

FFB Update kommt in einem der nächsten Builds!
Deutliche Verbesserungen bei G27, CSW, Thrustmaster ...

Zu beachten: Bis jetzt nur beim Lotus 49 mit dem "T3" Reifen.
Wenn das Update passt, wird es auf alle Wagen angewendet..
Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Macs344 (29. Juli 2014)

Na da freu ich mich auch drauf  also das ffb update kommt erst mal nur für den Lotus ?


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Juli 2014)

ja, zum Testen... Ist draußen! 

*WEGEN DES LANGSAMEN STARTENS: *Schuld daran ist definitiv die Steam Cloud/Steam Sync (wie man es auch nennt).
Wenn die Funktion deaktiviert ist, dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden!


----------



## KaterTom (29. Juli 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Hat eig niemand von euch so Probleme mit pcars wie ich?
> Also obwohl es auf meiner ssd liegt dauert der start ca 2-3min. Ingame ist aber alles schnell geladen.  Beim start legt es sich meistens auf die taskleiste und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Seit neuestem hängt es sich bei vielen Wiederholungen die man ansieht auf.
> Also an meiner Hardware hat sich schon alles geändert daran kann es wohl kaum liegen.  lösche oft mein profil und habe es auch schon ein paar mal komplett neu installiert.


Im WMD Forum steht, daß die Deaktivierung der Steam- Cloud Synchronisierung Abhilfe schafft. Ich habe es selbst noch nicht probiert, bin erst am WE wieder zu Hause. WMD Forum

Edit: Meeeh, zu spät. 
Hätte vor dem posten nochmal aktualisieren sollen.


----------



## Dedde (29. Juli 2014)

Ok. Aber steam cloud braucht man doch für andere spiele um spielstände zb zu speichern oder wie läuft das
Jetzt dauert der start 3sek anstatt 3 min. Danke )


----------



## Scalon (30. Juli 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ok. Aber steam cloud braucht man doch für andere spiele um spielstände zb zu speichern oder wie läuft das
> Jetzt dauert der start 3sek anstatt 3 min. Danke )


 du kannst über rechts Klick -> Eigenschaften -> Updates die Cloud für ein Spiel deaktivieren, dann synkronisiert sich der Rest deiner Bibliothek immer noch


----------



## Modmaster (1. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXQagbkuvlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (2. August 2014)

Haben die Formula B autos neue sounds ?


----------



## gamain (2. August 2014)

jo haben sie


----------



## Dedde (2. August 2014)

hört sich extrem geil an, grade in der wiederholung


----------



## IJOJOI (2. August 2014)

NEUES, sehr sehr gutes FFB update!

Geht in den Ordner  .../Dokumente/Cars
erstellt einen Ordner [FFB]
Darin dann eine XML Datei [FFBTweakers.xml]

Dort dann das hineinkopieren: 


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
> <config>
> 
> <value TopologyVersion="3" />
> ...



Dann wird das FFB Update für alle Wagen im Spiel übernommen!
Kein Vergleich zur alten Version, wirklich sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Dedde (3. August 2014)

Wie sieht es dann mit.ingame Einstellungen aus? Habe mom ffb 100 und tire force 150


----------



## IJOJOI (3. August 2014)

Kommt aufs Wheel an..


----------



## IJOJOI (3. August 2014)

G27 100 100 sonst gibt's clipping


----------



## Dedde (3. August 2014)

Ok. Probiere es morgen aus


----------



## Macs344 (6. August 2014)

Moin hab grade keine lust mir die letzten Build notes anzuschauen.. Wurde am FFB die letzten tage noch gearbeitet und werden jetzt auch Fanatec wheel besser unterstützt ? Bisher war ja Logitech auf dem "vormarsch".


----------



## IJOJOI (7. August 2014)

Ja, der Code ist aber noch in Arbeit. Sollte ende der Woche so weit sein


----------



## TSchaK (10. August 2014)

Bei mir ist das FFB völlig hinüber...

Habe die Datei wie *IJOJOI* sagte erstellt und jetzt hab ich nur noch gerüttel im Lenkrad, was nix mit dem Verhalten des Autos zu tun hat...


----------



## Dedde (10. August 2014)

Echt?  Ich habe keinen unterschied bemerkt.  Aber kannst es ja wieder löschen


----------



## TSchaK (10. August 2014)

Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht 

jetzt ist wieder wie vorher, also 100% besser


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

*Announcing the Project CARS Limited Edition!*


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2014)

Sollten diese Autos wirklich nur in der LE oder für Vorbesteller sein wird das Spiel von mir weiterhin ignoriert.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

Die kannst du später auch nachkaufen falls es nich schaffst dir eine der 10 Milllionen Kopien der "Limited" zu sichern die dann mit dem erscheinen der Inhalte noch witzloser ist ^^


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2014)

Danke für die Info, wäre schön wenn man erführe woher du es weißt.
Und 10 Mio für eine LE sind ganz schön viele Einheiten, so gesehen ist alles limitiert.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

Die 10Mio sind eine fiktive Zahl die verdeutlichen soll das nix an dieser Limited dran is wie bei eigentlich allen Games. Und wie bei allen bisher wird man die Inhalte auch bei pCars kurz nach Release einzeln kaufen können.


----------



## Dedde (11. August 2014)

naja kommt drauf an, zb bei gt6 gabs auch so ne special edition, nur dort konnte man die autos nicht nachkaufen wenn man es nicht ergattert hat, man hatte pech. gibts nirgens ne info dies bezüglich? ich möchte mir das game nicht "nochmal" kaufen, aber trotzdem die autos haben


----------



## norse (11. August 2014)

Ich steh auf steelbooks in so "Zubehör" find das toll!  freu mich schon aufs Release!


----------



## Iconoclast (12. August 2014)

Die Wagen kann man ja schon lange fahren. Wäre schon dreist die dann einfach rauszunehmen. Early-Access Spieler sollten die behalten.


----------



## Dedde (12. August 2014)

Ja hast recht. Aber beinhaltet auch autos die erst noch kommen.  Zb der ruf. Das pagani Gegenstück. Bin aber zuversichtlich


----------



## IJOJOI (12. August 2014)

Laut post von *Andy Garton* werden alle die Team Member+ sind die LE bekommen


----------



## Macs344 (12. August 2014)

Na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## 1awd1 (12. August 2014)

Also alle über Team Member oder alle inkl. Team Member? Team Member war doch 25€ oder?


----------



## Dedde (12. August 2014)

Ja. Ich habe auch ca 25 bezahlt damals


----------



## IJOJOI (12. August 2014)

Ab Fullmember, sonst bekommt man den Rabatt...


----------



## gamain (12. August 2014)

geil!


----------



## Dedde (13. August 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ab Fullmember, sonst bekommt man den Rabatt...



Was heißt das nun im Klartext für team member?


----------



## IJOJOI (13. August 2014)

Du bekommst 25€ Rabatt auf dein Game... Je nach dem, welche Edition du wählst.. Außerdem bekommst du pro Quartal deinen "Anteil" zurück


----------



## Dedde (13. August 2014)

Also dann muss ich mir doch eine dvd version bestellen oder? Muss ixh beim kauf meinen steam acc angeben oder so?


----------



## IJOJOI (13. August 2014)

Du wirst einen Code bekommen, der für deine Plattform passt...
PS: *WMD INTERNAL ANNOUNCEMENT:* WMD Forum!

YEAH!!! Aber noch nicht weitererzählen


----------



## Modmaster (13. August 2014)

Ist ja schon seit längerer Zeit bekannt. War nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

Der nächste der den Link mit der aussagekräftigen URL für alle ohne Zugang gepostet hat 

7 Aston Martin...


----------



## der_flamur (13. August 2014)

So, nach langer Zeit habe ich nun wieder Zeit gefunden, hier wieder etwas zu pflegen. In regelmäßigen Abständen wird der Mainpost wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, sodass alle Infos gebündelt sind.


----------



## zobl93 (13. August 2014)

He zusammen. 

Weiß jemand, was man nun zurück bekommt? 
Habe 100€ investiert :=


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2014)

Du bekommst anteilig deiner Investition eine Gewinnbeteiligung. Wie hoch der Gewinn ausfällt/ob ein überhaupt ein Plus erwirtschaftet wird kann dir im Moment natürlich noch niemand sagen.


----------



## Dedde (14. August 2014)

Hab seit heute so ein komisches Problem.  Mein bild ist richtig dunkel im Menü und im spiel. So kann man unmöglich zocken. Habe mein profil und grafik profil gelöscht.  Immer noch dasselbe.  Beim grafiktreiber hat sich auch nix geändert. Bei mir arbeitet ne gtx 780. Jmd Vorschläge?


----------



## ak1504 (14. August 2014)

gamescom Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9v5IxxqFHBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (14. August 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Hab seit heute so ein komisches Problem.  Mein bild ist richtig dunkel im Menü und im spiel. So kann man unmöglich zocken. Habe mein profil und grafik profil gelöscht.  Immer noch dasselbe.  Beim grafiktreiber hat sich auch nix geändert. Bei mir arbeitet ne gtx 780. Jmd Vorschläge?


 
*WORKAROUND:* Settings > Windowed: Yes > Relaunch > alt+enter
Ist ein bekannter bug, sollte heute behoben werden


----------



## Dedde (14. August 2014)

Ok super.  Danke. Habe das rote in den patch notes gelesen, aber das steht ja offensichtlich woanders
also seit ich im windowed mode starte sind all die startprobleme wie weggeblasen, jetzt läuft es wie geschmiert. top!!


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

screens


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Interessant...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

Hey meine Bilder haben copyright xD


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Und trotzdem wird es für einen Vergleich mit rF2 benutzt


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

ist aber nicht die selbe stelle falls du das meinst


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Ne darum gehts nich.


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

Worum dann


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Hmm ich rate mal... Vielleicht um die Grafik zu vergleichen..?


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

Ist wohl ein schlechter vergleich. Hatte rf2 auch schon. Auch wenn die physik besser ist. In Sachen grafik ist pcars konkurrenzlos wenn du mich fragst


----------



## Macs344 (15. August 2014)

Heute sind die ersten 3 Aston martins im Build


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

Schon ingame?


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2014)

Ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich dem Vorbesteller Bonus, bei dem man so ein Fahrzeug Pack bekommt. Wenn ich mir die normale Version hole, wie kann ich dann die Fahrzeuge fahren? Muss ich die erst freischalten oder stehen mir nicht alle Fahrzeuge zur Verfügung?


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein schlechter vergleich. Hatte rf2 auch schon. Auch wenn die physik besser ist. In Sachen grafik ist pcars konkurrenzlos wenn du mich fragst


 

Lol deswegen sehen die Bilder aus beiden Sims auch nahezu identisch aus... Genau aus dem Grund hab ich sie gepostet um zu sagen: Wo ist denn nu die "Über Ultra Hammer" Grafik von pCars...

Und es geht einzig um die Strecke, Texturen usw. Bei den Wagendetails hat klar pCars die Nase vorn.

Mach die Augen auf


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

jo die strecke sieht auch ordentlich aus. die hammer grafik liegt wie gesagt in den textuen, wagen details, wetter, regen etc. die grafik ist auch der hammer. also hör auf zu flamen


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

hier die 3 neuen Aston Martin. der sound ist schon mal der hammer


----------



## Macs344 (15. August 2014)

Die sounds sind mir allerdings schonnaus shift 2 bekannt und werden daher bestimmt noch ersetzt.


----------



## Modmaster (15. August 2014)

Die Sounds der Aston gehen mal garnicht. Der GT3 klingt wie der Pagani Zonda und der GT4 wie der Ford Mustang Boss. Zudem fahren die sich wie Badewannen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCwRxnYjwRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (15. August 2014)

Der lotus 98t hat auch nen neuen sound und das ffb ist super. 
Denkt ihr der ariel atom bekommt noch das typische Kompressor schreien?


----------



## Modmaster (15. August 2014)

Hoffen wir es  Bei den Sounds ist noch viel zu tun.

Der Lotus 98T braucht noch ein wenig Feinschliff bei der Physik, dann wird es ein richtiges Beast


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> also hör auf zu flamen


 
Festzustellen das die Gras und Asphalt Texturen bei deinen Screens nich besser aussehen is gleich wieder flamen ja ? Na dann...


----------



## Dedde (16. August 2014)

detalliertes gras habe ich übrigens deaktiviert weil es mir noch zu viel leistung kostet, also mit gras siehts besser aus, interessiert mich beim fahren aber nicht.


----------



## Gary94 (17. August 2014)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich dem Vorbesteller Bonus, bei dem man so ein Fahrzeug Pack bekommt. Wenn ich mir die normale Version hole, wie kann ich dann die Fahrzeuge fahren? Muss ich die erst freischalten oder stehen mir nicht alle Fahrzeuge zur Verfügung?


 
Irgendwer eine Ahnung?


----------



## IJOJOI (17. August 2014)

Diese Fahrzeuge müsstest du dir dann als DLC kaufen. 
Grundsätzlich sind alle anderen Fahrzeuge von Beginn an verfügbar.

Bzgl. Grafik rF2 vs pCars..
pCars sieht doch wohl um Längen besser aus!!  
Im Allgemeinen sieht rF2 aus wie Banane, nur weil der eine Sceenshot gut in Szene gesetzt ist...

Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig


----------



## Iconoclast (17. August 2014)

Und was ist mit den Bakern? Dürfen die sich die Autos dann auch kaufen? Weil fahrbar sind sie ja schon.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. August 2014)

Alle die Full Member oder mehr sind bekommen die Limited Edition. 
Team Member bekommen "ihren" versprochenen 25€ Discount auf das fertige Spiel


----------



## Dedde (17. August 2014)

Wann bekommt man den code oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. August 2014)

Bei Spintirers bekam ich den Key einen Tag vor Release. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das es hier genauso gemacht wird.


----------



## kartenlehrling (18. August 2014)

Seit wann wurde Project Cars von Nvidia unterstützt?


----------



## Dedde (18. August 2014)

schon seit anfang an, oder schon ne ganze weile. läuft mit nv auch deutlich runder


----------



## Andregee (18. August 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Diese Fahrzeuge müsstest du dir dann als DLC kaufen.
> Grundsätzlich sind alle anderen Fahrzeuge von Beginn an verfügbar.
> 
> Bzgl. Grafik rF2 vs pCars..
> ...


 

Ich kann dir auch SCreenshots zeigen in denen Cars völlig Banane aussieht, die ganzen INgamevideos und SCreenshots von Cars zeigen auch nur die gut inszenierten Schokoladenseiten.


----------



## IJOJOI (18. August 2014)

Das ist natürlich auch klar 
Ich meine nur, dass pCars im Ganzen um eine Ecke besser aussieht..


Mein Post kam jz ein wenig aggressiv hinüber, so war das nicht gemeint 
Ich spiele gerne und viel rF2, besonders seit dem letzen Update.
Die Modbarkeit bietet einfach so viele Möglichkeiten.

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht pCars viel besser aus, besonders die Wagenmodelle beeindrucken mich


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

Cars ist halt ebenfalls extrem von Tageszeit und Wetter abhängig. Es gibt Strecken, da wirkt das dort vorkommende Licht so schlecht, um mal Bathurst oder Le Mans zu nennen da finde ich Rf2 auf Guten Strecken wie Croft um Welten schöner. Sobald die Blendeffekte von Cars nicht wirken, kommt dahinter eine ziemlich trostlose Grafik zum Vorschein


----------



## Dedde (19. August 2014)

wie bitte? also trostlos kann man das sicher nicht nennen. dann stimmt wohl was mit deinen grafiksettings nicht. also pcars ist mit das schönste spiel das ich auf meinen rechner installiert habe, neben bf4, crysis3, metro LL und anderen rennspielen. lemans sieht mMn absolut super aus.
auf den bildern ist mittags, cear keine effekte etc


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2014)

Ganz schön lange Schatten für den höchsten möglichen Sonnenstand ^^

Is dann wohl nich Hochsommer ingame...


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2014)

Bathurst die Steigung rauf mit rumfliegendem Laub etc. sieht doch genial aus Oo.
Nur die Schikane auf der Gegengeraden ist etwas trostlos, aber das ist sie  in jedem Spiel weil sie einfach real auch so aussieht: 
http://eftm.com.au/2012/10/caltex-chase-is-back-at-bathurst-8410


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

So ich hatte mal wieder Langeweile  habe konkreter Vergleichsscreenshots angefertigt. 

Cars LeMans




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2 LeMans




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Spa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RF2 Spa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Spa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2  Spa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars  Monza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2  Monza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Monza 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RF2 Monza 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars  Monza 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2  Monza 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Monza 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rf2  Monza 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Monza 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2 Monza 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars  Monza 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rf2  Monza6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Nos 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rf2  Nos1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Nos 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RF2  Nos2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cars Nos3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rf2  Nos3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Nos4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RF2 Nos4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars Nos 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RF2 Nos5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welten tun sich mir da nicht auf, ganz im Gegenteil, auf einigen Bildern bei Cars sieht man sehr gut die Postprocessing Effekte durchkommen, die mögen für die Youtube Videoversuchten Augen vielleicht beeindruckend aussehen, als Fotograf versuche ich solche Effekte jedoch tunlichst zu vermeiden, ich mag keien Billiglinsenffekte wie Lensflare oder streulichtbedingten Kontrastverlust(Cars Spa ) aufgrund mangelhafter Linsenvergütung von Onboardcams, ich möchte keinen viel zu kalten Weißabgleich jenseits von 6500k Neutralweiß,ich möchte kein Sensorblooming wegen mangelndem Dynamikumfang des Sensors auch wenn das viele beeindruckt, aber das hat mit humanen Seheigenschaften nicht die Bohne zu tun. Ich möchte das sehen was der Fahrer real ebenso wahrnehmen würde und wenn ich mir die EFfekte von Cars wegdenke, bleibt von dem Grafikvorteil nciht mehr wirklich etwas übrig. Da gefällt mir Rf2 von der Stimmung her teilweise etwas besser, wobei man nicht vergessen sollte das ich auf Modstrecken die nciht state of the art sind bis auf die Nos zurückgreifen musste.
Es existieren noch deutlich schönere Strecken als Spa oder Monza. Aber ja es existieren viele gruselige Modkonvertierungen und Fahrzeuge in rf2, dann siehts wirklich wie von vorgestern aus, wäre Cars modbar, würde dem Game aber das gleiche Schicksal drohen. Und es gibt auch Settings in denen Cars schon besser als Rf2 aussieht, nur diese Grundsätzlichkeit und angeblich meilenweiten Vorsprung kann ich nicht erkennen. Cars versucht einfach zu sehr das recht rüde Konstrukt zu überdecken, würde man über Rf2 einen PP Filter legen, wäre das ergebnis recht ähnlich.

Und nun das was ich mit Bathurst meinte.

Die STrecke sieht in Cars einfach gruselig aus.

Cars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für RF2 gibt es keine adäquate Strecke aber die in Raceroom sieht imho deutlich harmonischer aus und nicht wie eine mit ner Schrottkamera deren Sensor total überfordert ist durch den Dynamikumfang der Szene gefilmt.

R3E




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cars ist einfach wie Battlefield ein Effekt und Postprocession Effektspectakel. Wer jedoch häufig mal mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera die Welt und ihre Farben genauer betrachtet, wird nicht unbedingt seine Freude daran haben, denn die Personen die mit so verbogenen Bildern nach haus kommen würden, wie sie Cars als real suggieren möchte, würde die größtenteils in den virtuellen Mülleimer werfen,


----------



## Dedde (19. August 2014)

ist evtl auch geschmachssache mMn sieht jeder screen von cars deutlich besser aus, auch wenns zum teil etwas überstrahlt ist bei dir. vllcht soltest du auch mal ne ordentliche kantenglättung benutzen.
meine bilder hier sind nicht immer die aktuellsten, aber schon länger spiele ich auch ohne hdr und Postprocessing, die leistung investiere ich lieber in eine bessere kantenglättung


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

Das ist wirklich Geschmackssache, ich finde manche Cars Bilder einfach furchtbar künstlich. Hatte 2xDS an, schien aber nicht richtig zu wirken, spielt aber bei der eigentlichen Grafikbewertung keine Rolle.
Aber schau dir mal die Nos 3 Bilder an, bei Cars sehen die Bäume einfach grottig aus, das kannst du nicht wirklich besser finden, aber auch bei Nos2 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wie man da Cars deutlich besser finden finden kann, da ist nichts was wirklich besser ist, die Bäume sind einfach platt und schlecht gemacht um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Modmaster (19. August 2014)

Ihr solltet auch bedenken, das die Beleuchtung bei pCars noch nicht fertig ist. Die erste Strecke mit der neuen Beleuchtung ist die Nordschleife.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckV8WdTfaEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

Gut aber fertig sind auch AC, Rf2 odeR R3E nicht, da arbeiten alle noch fleißig dran herum. Sag ja auch nciht das Cars Shice aussieht, aber etwas weniger Effekt oder mehr realistische Settings würden mir schon besser gefallen, aber aber gut ich mag auch Arma 3 lieber als das kitschige BF4.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. August 2014)

Project Cars sollte sich ja von vorneherein beim Realismusgehalt (Fahrverhalten) zwischen Forza/GranTurismo und den Hardcoresimulationen einreihen (so sah zumindest eine offizielle Grafik aus).
Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass diese für "Hardcore-Simracer" ein passendes Paket fertigschnüren.
Eher soll Procject Cars vermutlich das Forza/GT für den PC sein.
Ob ich mir es hole weiß ich noch nicht, seit letzter Woche habe ich wieder bei Assetto Corsa angebissen.


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

Ach naja ne Sim ist das schon, fährt sich aber imho so ziemlich ähnlich zu GTR2, sind ja die gleichen Macher, mag sein das das Reifenmodell neu ist, aber das ganze Fahrgefühl kommt mir nicht sonderlich fortgeschritten vor. Da sehe ich Rf2, Iracing oder Ac schon noch vorn.


----------



## norse (19. August 2014)

Steckt auch viel zu viel NFS Shift drin, als das es ein Hardcore-Sim Racer werden könnte. Aber find ihc völlig ok so. Mit rf2 oder RaceRoom kann ich garnichts anfangen, ich werd mit der Steuerung nicht warm und die ganze Art wie dort alles so reagiert ... nix für mich.. aber ist wohl auch sicher gewöhnungssache


----------



## IJOJOI (19. August 2014)

^^^Von der Shift Serie in mMn nichts mehr übrig...


----------



## Modmaster (22. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hf5AFV1okLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (22. August 2014)

sau geil! Das sieht einfach nur hammer aus. Ich freu mich schon so derbe drauf! Fehlt nur ein gescheites Lenkrad


----------



## Dedde (24. August 2014)

Hört sich vllcht doof an, aber was mir bei einem rennspiel auch wichtig ist sind bremsspuren. Bei pcars sind  die nur ganz leicht zu sehen. 
Bei ac zb zieht man nen donut und beschleunigt raus. Dann ist der donut schwarz und die spur vom raus beschleunigen wird schwächer


----------



## klaupe1 (28. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage, hat irgendwer von Euch eine Benchmark-Quelle bezüglich eines aktuellen Builds?

Habe einen i7-4820 auf 4,4 GHz, sowie ein crossfire  system mit  2x r9 290 tri-x oc.

Das ganze läuft im eyefinity-betrieb mit 3 1920x1080 Monitoren.

Die letzten Benches, die ich fand sind über ein halbes Jahr alt, hat sich seitdem bei der schwachen AMD-Graka-performance irgendetwas getan?

Danke für etwaige Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Dedde (28. August 2014)

Leute. Die radical und palmer jaguar haben ein reifen update bekommen. Die fahren sich nun großartig.  Genauso wie man es erwartet. Probiert es aus


----------



## Macs344 (28. August 2014)

Mir gefällt das ffb überhapt nich nicht :/ auch nicht meim lotus.. Es ist zwar stärker geworden und differenzierter aber mehr effekte gibts immer noch nicht.. Ich spüre das auto auf geraden einfach überhaupt nicht.. Ingame ruckelt auf der geraden das lenkrad aber im ffb kommt davon nichts an, das is mega schade


----------



## Modmaster (28. August 2014)

FFB ist ja auch noch nicht fertig  Immer ruhig bleiben, das wird schon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoOldlRA1tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (28. August 2014)

Ja das ffb ist noch Verbesserungsfähig.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. August 2014)

I finde das FFB durchaus gelungen, denn es sind alle "canned effects" ausgeschaltet. das nervt mich bei vielen anderen Sims ziemlich.


----------



## Dedde (28. August 2014)

Wie spielt ihr eig pcars? Normale race weekends, online oder time trial?  Ich fahre meist time trial und messe mich anhand der rundenzeiten anderer


----------



## IJOJOI (28. August 2014)

Race Weekend..


----------



## Dedde (28. August 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Race Weekend..



Gibts schon eine Strecke wo die ki funktioniert?


----------



## IJOJOI (28. August 2014)

Nordschleife geht recht gut


----------



## norse (28. August 2014)

Gibt's boxenstop technisch schon was?


----------



## IJOJOI (28. August 2014)

Funktioniert schon recht gut..


----------



## Dedde (29. August 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> FFB ist ja auch noch nicht fertig  Immer ruhig bleiben, das wird schon.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoOldlRA1tU



Was macht eig die grafikeinstellung environment map? Sorry bestimmt falsch geschrieben


----------



## Modmaster (29. August 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Was macht eig die grafikeinstellung environment map? Sorry bestimmt falsch geschrieben



Environment = das Umfeld, die Umgebung  Die Grafikqualität der Häuser, Bäume, etc. wird damit angepasst.

Jetzt ist es ja offiziell 

*Seven Aston Martin in Project CARS*


1959 Aston Martin DBR1
1963 Aston Martin DP212
2009 Aston Martin DBR1-2
2012 Aston Martin Vantage GT4
2013 Aston Martin Vantage V12 GT3
2013 Aston Martin Vantage GTE
2013 Aston Martin Hybrid Hydrogen Rapide S
Quelle : WMD Portal - Seven Aston Martins Join Project CARS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKdcOJs_jmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (1. September 2014)

Was macht bei euch der MP?
Bei mir spinnt der... Ewig zum laden, fliege immer wieder raus oder das Spiel stürzt ab. Hängen tun eh die Hälfte der Spieler.

Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses "APPLINK" was immer mal wieder irgendwo steht?
z.B. bei der Streckenauswahl oder beim Laden...


----------



## IJOJOI (1. September 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert der Mp recht gut
.
Das mit dem Applink wird dann angezeigt, wenn die Funktion noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Macs344 (2. September 2014)

Ich müsst mal unbedingt den Formula C mit r21 slicks auf lagune seca fahren ! Pcars ist nicht wieder zu erkennen ! Das macht so Laune !


----------



## Dedde (2. September 2014)

Stimmt. Ich bin gestern mal wieder formula rookie gefahren.  Auch geil


----------



## IJOJOI (2. September 2014)

Was der Stig in die Hand nimmt wird zu Gold!!


----------



## mAwA88 (8. September 2014)

Ist es noch möglich iwie die Beta mitzuspielen ? Viele von euch spielen es ja bereits und ich weiss das man sich dort vor ein paar Jahren anmelden musste um dann die Beta spielen zu können. Wahrscheinlich besteht die Möglichkeit nicht mehr oder?


----------



## TSchaK (8. September 2014)

Geht nicht mehr. 
Wenn das Spiel fertig ist kannst du es holen.
Letzte Info War glaube November...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. September 2014)

mAwA88 schrieb:


> Ist es noch möglich iwie die Beta mitzuspielen ? Viele von euch spielen es ja bereits und ich weiss das man sich dort vor ein paar Jahren anmelden musste um dann die Beta spielen zu können. Wahrscheinlich besteht die Möglichkeit nicht mehr oder?


 Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber inzwischen sollte doch jeder wissen das man nicht mehr an der Beta teilnehmen kann. Man konnte sich lange genug einkaufen für die preAlpha, dann als das Geld zusammen war wurde zugemacht. Das ist schon fast 2 Jahre her...

Release ist übrigends der 21.11.14 in Europa für PC, PS 4 und XBox One. Die WiiU Version kommt später. PS 3 und Xbox 360 Versionen gibt es keine, die wurden nach dem Release der neuen Konsolen eingestampft.


----------



## ak1504 (9. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_A7V8_zrIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tequilaomega (9. September 2014)

Hab seit den gestrigen Update massive Probleme. Das Auto wird immer durch die Luft gewirbelt egal was man macht. Auf verdacht schon Spiel neuinstalliert nichts daran geändert. Dann hab ichs mit den Treibern für Grafikkarte, Lenkrad usw probiert. Alle Dateien zum Spiel natürlich vor der neu Installation auch gelöscht. Monitor Settings geändert. Hab jetzt alles durch was mir einfällt. 

Hab es Sonntag Nachmittag noch normal spielen können. Wollte dann Montag weiter an meiner Zeit mit den P1 auf der Nordschleife arbeiten aber ist ja jetzt momentan unmöglich. 

Hier ein Kurzes Video zum Problem, tritt in allen Spielmodi sowie Track und Auto Auswahl auf. 


Zum Video, bin anscheinend zu blöd ums Video einzubetten 

EDIT: Langsam bekomme ich es wieder zum laufen. Bin jetzt mal so einige Bug-Lösungen was ich in den Foren gefunden hab durch z.B.: PhysX-Treiber Update, mit DX9 Modi starten, sowie 32bit und 64bit als Admin ausführen usw alles ohne Lösung.  

Jedenfalls hat das Spiel jetzt auf Standard Einstellungen wieder normal funktioniert. Hab mich dann langsam voran getastet. Erstmal mit den Grafikeinstellungen rum gespielt. Funktioniert mit Ultra alles perfekt. Dann die Spielmodi mit Strecken und Auto Kombinationen durch. Alles soweit perfekt. 

Als ich aber den "Controller" verändern wollte fing das mit den Bug wieder an. Standard ist im Setup Menü der Xbox 360 Default eingestellt. Spiel steuere ich aber über meine Corsair K70. Als ich das ganze auf Tastatur umstellte war der Bug wieder da. So Spieß von vorne, Spiele Dateien gelöscht. Wieder mit Standard Settings rein und läuft.

Im nächsten Schritt war ich im laufenden Spiel und hab probiert den Controller auf das Logitech G27 eingestellt. Hatte es aber noch nicht am PC angesteckt. Weil ja vorher der Bug immer auftrat als es noch dran war. Wobei der Bug kam zuvor auch angeschlossenen Lenkrad ohne nur mit den Umstellen der Tastatur. Im laufenden Spiel habe ich es Test halber angesteckt, es wurde zwar Erkannt aber musste das Spiel erst Neustaren. Siehe da Cars läuft ohne Bug. Habe jetzt noch probiert die Tastenbelegung zu ändern und speichern und es läuft noch immer. 

Nächsten Schritte werden Eyefinity aktivieren. Restliche Gameplay wieder einstellen und Grafik anpassen. Will heute noch etwas P1 und Nordschleife genießen  

Inspiriert hat mich dieses Video


----------



## Macs344 (9. September 2014)

Warte mal bis morgen ab und die Welt wird wieder eine ganz andere sein  ich habe auch einige Bugs und viele Abstürze während der Replays und im Setupmenü in der Box. Mal sind sie weniger oft, mal kann ich pCars keine 10min am leben halten. Bis Release wird sich das aber sicherlich noch bessern.

Die neue Nordschleife ist wirklich eine Wucht ! Grafisch ist sie nochmal um ein ganzes Stück natürlicher geworden und die Strecke fährt sich nun wirklich top ! Einzig im Karusell haben die Autos noch starke Probleme und hüpfen wie gummibälle durch die Kurve :/


----------



## Dedde (10. September 2014)

Hat jmd von euch den fanatec csl racing seat? Ich möchte mir ihn evtl zulegen und mit dem g27 nutzen


----------



## 1awd1 (10. September 2014)

Wenn du den Platz dafür hast, kauf dir nen Rig aus Aluprofilen. Kostet nicht viel mehr, ist aber um Welten besser.


----------



## Dedde (10. September 2014)

Platz ist nicht so derbe vorhanden. Welches zb? Dieses csl ist auch aus alurohren


----------



## TundraGrad4 (10. September 2014)

Ist aber leider etwas unstabil um der Sitz ist sehr unbequem.


----------



## Dedde (10. September 2014)

Ok. Naja ich hab mir ein paar reviews gegeben. Da war davon nicht die rede. Viel mehr möchte ich auch nicht ausgeben


----------



## IJOJOI (10. September 2014)

Ich hab einen race room seat... Der ist sehr bequem.


----------



## Tequilaomega (10. September 2014)

Hab mir einen DX Racer Office Chair geholt. Gleiche Sitz wie gerade Caseking mit den AK Racing vertreibt. 

Hier mal ein Link

Zum Bug, bekomme es hin und wieder zum laufen aber sobald ich die Configs ändere tretet immer wieder der Fehler auf. Leider nicht immer beim gleichen Schritt der Änderung.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. September 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Platz ist nicht so derbe vorhanden. Welches zb? Dieses csl ist auch aus alurohren



das hier z.B. Friends of stabil, jederzeit erweiterbar und jeden Euro wert. Nen passenden Sitz bekommt man bei ebay oder dem Autoverwerter um die Ecke für deutlich unter 100€. 
 Die Aluprofilrennsitze würde ich jedem Fertigsitz vorziehen.


----------



## Tequilaomega (11. September 2014)

Hab heute nach den Update noch einmal Probiert. Gleiche Bug. Sogar auf meinen 2. Pc den HTPC das gleiche. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist mein Lenkrad beginnt rum zu zicken. Wurde am Spiele Pc auf einmal als Driving Force erkannt anstatt G27. Am HTPC hat er es gar nicht erkannt beim ersten Versuch. Vl ist das der Übeltäter. Das Lenkrad meint wohl echt ich soll zu einen Fanatec Clubsport Paket werden. Also wer seines Verkaufen möchte nur her mit Angeboten. Neu kost es ja soviel wie andere für einen "Spiele-Pc" nicht ausgeben möchten.


----------



## Macs344 (11. September 2014)

Hab ihr auch so probleme mit dem Mp ? Die server werden offt nicht gefunden und wenn ich einen erstellen will, dann faild der offt. Dann hilft nur ein neustart des spiels


----------



## xzak (12. September 2014)

Leider strotzt das Game nur so von Bugs und ich bereue es schon da mehr Geld investiert zu haben. In den Forum bei SMS sind nur Speichellecker und Heuchler was das auch nicht sehr Produktiv macht.
Das Game ist immer noch Alpha und noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr vom Release entfernt. Mann kann kaum mehr als 2- 3 rennen machen bevor es nicht abstürzt. Der Multiplayer ist noch schlechter als zu beginn, die Menüs schaun aus wie vom Praktikanten bei seinen ersten versuch. Die Bugliste ist so dick wie ein Hary Potter Roman, aber im Forum tun alle auf heile Welt. lol Wenn die das so in 1 Monat releasen wird das der Flop des Jahres weil ausser geile Screenshots kann das genau noch gar nix. Konstruktive Kritik muss immer so beginnen das der post nicht gelöscht wird "Awsom Game but a little issue......." F... das Game hat gefühlte 1000 Bugs und alle Tanzen herum wie um den heiligen Gral. Ich hoffe echt bis zum bitteren ende das die noch was draus machen aber so richtig glaub ich nicht mehr dran. Naja entweder sinds zu unfähig oder es reden zu viele mit, aber so wie das jetzt läuft ist das nur ein eyecandy.

PS:Für schöne Screenshots wirds schon noch reichen.


----------



## IJOJOI (12. September 2014)

xzak schrieb:


> Leider strotzt das Game nur so von Bugs und ich bereue es schon da mehr Geld investiert zu haben. In den Forum bei SMS sind nur Speichellecker und Heuchler was das auch nicht sehr Produktiv macht.
> Das Game ist immer noch Alpha und noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr vom Release entfernt. Mann kann kaum mehr als 2- 3 rennen machen bevor es nicht abstürzt. Der Multiplayer ist noch schlechter als zu beginn, die Menüs schaun aus wie vom Praktikanten bei seinen ersten versuch. Die Bugliste ist so dick wie ein Hary Potter Roman, aber im Forum tun alle auf heile Welt. lol Wenn die das so in 1 Monat releasen wird das der Flop des Jahres weil ausser geile Screenshots kann das genau noch gar nix. Konstruktive Kritik muss immer so beginnen das der post nicht gelöscht wird "Awsom Game but a little issue......." F... das Game hat gefühlte 1000 Bugs und alle Tanzen herum wie um den heiligen Gral. Ich hoffe echt bis zum bitteren ende das die noch was draus machen aber so richtig glaub ich nicht mehr dran. Naja entweder sinds zu unfähig oder es reden zu viele mit, aber so wie das jetzt läuft ist das nur ein eyecandy.
> 
> PS:Für schöne Screenshots wirds schon noch reichen.


 
LOL du solltest vielleicht einmal dein Profil löschen, oder das Forum "wirklich" lesen.
Habe kaum Probleme, die Bugs sind nun bis auf ein paar wenige alle verschwunden, und ich sehe dem Release zuversichtlich entgegen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

Naja dann macht man eben Week One Patch statt Day One


----------



## TSchaK (12. September 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> LOL du solltest vielleicht einmal dein Profil löschen,...


 Ich hab genau den selben Mist und ich lösche mein Profil nach jedem Update...

Ich sehe den Release eines Fertigen Spieles nicht mehr dieses Jahr...


----------



## T'PAU (12. September 2014)

OT:



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Zum Video, bin anscheinend zu blöd ums Video einzubetten


Du musst das "s" aus https entfernen, schon funktionierts! 
Mit "Link einfügen" wird dann der Video-Name angezeigt und mit "Video einfügen" halt hier das Video.

pCars Bug build 804 - YouTube


----------



## xzak (14. September 2014)

Jo genau 1 von 1000 haha


----------



## xzak (14. September 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> LOL du solltest vielleicht einmal dein Profil löschen, oder das Forum "wirklich" lesen.
> Habe kaum Probleme, die Bugs sind nun bis auf ein paar wenige alle verschwunden, und ich sehe dem Release zuversichtlich entgegen.


 
LOL, Du solltet vielleicht mal der Realität ins Auge schaun. Wenn für dich die Bugs verschwunden sind aber für den Rest der Tester nicht, dann hats was.
Vielleicht solltet du mal richtig lesen oder mal richtig testen.

Ps: hab 1000 Mücken investiert und ich will sehr wohl ein geiles Racing Game aber so wie das jetzt beinander ist wirds nur ein mega shitstorm geben.


----------



## IJOJOI (14. September 2014)

xzak schrieb:


> LOL, Du solltet vielleicht mal der Realität ins Auge schaun. Wenn für dich die Bugs verschwunden sind aber für den Rest der Tester nicht, dann hats was.
> Vielleicht solltet du mal richtig lesen oder mal richtig testen.
> 
> Ps: hab 1000 Mücken investiert und ich will sehr wohl ein geiles Racing Game aber so wie das jetzt beinander ist wirds nur ein mega shitstorm geben.


 
(Das mit dem LOL war übrigens nicht böse gemeit)

Du kannst ja immer noch einen Refund machen. Die letze Woche ist relativ viel Code dazu gekommen und ich hatte auch nicht wirklich die Zeit dazu genauer zu testen.
Nun habe ich mir etwas Zeit genommen, und JA, es sind viele neue Bugs hinzugekommen.
Außerdem ist mit dem FFB auch etwas falsch.

Wie ich jedoch bereits gesagt habe (und auch die Devs gepostet haben) habe ich nichts anderes erwartet. 
Sobald es zum Bugfixen geht, wird alles etwas chaotisch. 
Das ist jedoch ganz normal und deshalb denke ich, dass es in einer Woche schon wieder ganz anders aussehen kann..

Die Abstürze die du beschreibst habe ich zumindest nicht und auch der MP funktioniert soweit sehr gut. 
(Beim MP ist es besonders wichtig, dass alle das Profil gelöscht haben, sowie auf der selben Version sind.)

Das WMD Forum ist meiner Meinung nach eines der sachlichsten und besten, was Spiele angeht,
daher kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe mich schon oft über bestimmtes aufgeregt, 
aber wurde nie verwarnt oder ähnliches.

Ich denke hierbei kommt es auch sehr auf "dein" Englisch an 
Was du im Guten meinst kann schnell falsch verstanden werden.

LG 
IJOJOI


----------



## Danger23 (15. September 2014)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht über viele Bugs beklagen. Ein paar gibt es schon und das FFB ist ja seit Beginn immer wieder mal in Arbeit. Es hängt auch von der Strecke ab. 
Bei Road America ist es z.B. ganz ok. Dafür gibt es dort ein unsichtbares Hindernis. Da heben alle Autos ab 

Dafür hat sich im Bereich der Autos sehr viel getan. Einige waren ja Phasenweise unfahrbar. Mittlerweile passt das eigentlich sehr gut und man kann alle gut fahren.


----------



## Dedde (15. September 2014)

Apropos bugs. HILFEEE. Habe heute meine profildatei gelöscht nach dem update und wollte zocken. Nun habe ich keine texte mehr im spiel. Unmöglich so zu navigieren.  Ich weiß grad nicht weiter


----------



## Macs344 (15. September 2014)

Lösche nochmal die profil daten und lass deine pcars dateien in steam nach fehler checken


----------



## Dedde (15. September 2014)

Schon gemacht.  Gehts denn bei dir?


----------



## IJOJOI (15. September 2014)

Du musst in der Cfg die Sprache auf Englisch stellen


----------



## Dedde (16. September 2014)

danke! wie ist es eig mit den autos? welche kommen noch vor release? bentley, audi a1 quattro, audi 90 imsa, F1 GTR, ruf btr... von denen hab ich im wmd forum gelesen


----------



## Tequilaomega (17. September 2014)

Ich würde ja so gerne Spielen, auch mit den neuesten Updates keine Besserung. Wenigstens ist das Problem mit den Lenkrad nun weg. Hab das System mal neu aufgesetzt. Eh nur der Spiele PC da geht das dann recht zügig.

Also der Fehler (mit durch die Welt fliegen) kommt bei mir meist wenn ich ein paar mal die Einstellungen verändere. Grafik, Controller, Gameplay. Wobei das erste mal ging das ganze. Aber als ich dann auf Eyefinity umstieg war wieder alles vorbei. Jedoch war der Fehler ja früher auch Sporadisch egal was ich gerade so eingestellt habe. Seit den letzten Update ist ein neuer BUG dazu gekommen. Egal wenn ich etwas in den Optionen verändere und zurück ins Hauptmenü gehe fragt er mich noch einmal nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad, welcher jetzt nur noch in 3 Stufen unterteilt ist. Die Übersetzung lässt auch stark zu Wünschen übrig.

Muss wohl mal im WMD Portal nachfragen.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. September 2014)

Sind alles known bugs (unter den build notes) 
Fliegende Autos hab ich nicht.


----------



## kingkoolkris (17. September 2014)

> WMD Message
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never



Bei Kritik sind die Kollegen empfindlich ^^


----------



## Dedde (17. September 2014)

Oha. Was hast du denn geschrieben?


----------



## kingkoolkris (17. September 2014)

Och, ich habe schon länger bestimmte Bereiche der Physik bzw. das Fahrgefühl bemängelt, sowie die optisch mageren Umgebungen.
Gestern habe ich den geplanten Releasetermin in Frage gestellt, da es derzeit noch extrem viele Abstürze und andere Baustellen gibt und das in einem so fortgeschrittenem Stadium ja eigentlich nicht normal sei.
Bei 2 Monaten bis das Spiel in den Regalen stehen soll, eine vielleicht nicht ganz unberechtigte Fragestellung.
Nun ja, ich werde da auch nicht diskutieren, ich sehe für pCars eh keine besonders rosige Zukunft. Für GT/Forza-Fans hat es viel zu wenig Wagen und für richtige Simfreaks einfach (Stand heute) eine viel zu schwache Physik die sich mitunter sehr hüftsteif anfühlt.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. September 2014)

^^^ Es hat augenscheinlich nichts damit zu tun, was du bei WMD geschrieben hast, sondern bezieht sich auf die vielen PCGH Komments von dir.

Der WMD Web Administrator ist nämlich Deutscher...


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2014)

Der Ruf des WMD Forums und der Zuständigen da bei SMS is lang bekannt.


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen der Ban hat wohl einen Grund. Kritik haben genug im Forum geäußert von WMD. Die sind aber alle irgendwie noch aktiv. Es kommt auch ein wenig darauf an wie man was sagt. 
Ist ja hier in der Community ja nicht anders. Wie heißt es so schön, der Ton macht die Musik. 

Im Moment tut sich ja einiges am Spiel. Gibt fast jeden Tag größere und kleiner Patches. Also ich sehe jetzt keine so großen Probleme mit dem Release. Wie heißt es so schön. Wenn nicht gefällt muss man es ja nicht kaufen. Und jeder der im vorhinein Geld rein steckt tut dies bewusst und mit der Gefahr das es dann nicht so ist wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Dedde (19. September 2014)

wie bekommt man eig nun deutsche texte ingame? ich habe kürzlich ein bild von einem setup gesehen da war alles auf deutsch. leider  find ich es grad nicht mehr


----------



## Macs344 (20. September 2014)

In steam auf deutsch stellen das wars


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

Ist schon immer auf deutsch bei mir. Aber trotzdem alles auf englisch ingame. Bei dir ist es deutsch?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ist schon immer auf deutsch bei mir. Aber trotzdem alles auf englisch ingame. Bei dir ist es deutsch?


 Nicht Steam auf Deutsch stellen. Sondern IN Steam das Spiel auf deutsch umstellen. 
Klicke mit rechts pCars an, Eigenschaften - Sprache, da auf deutsch umstellen fertig.


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

Ja das meinte ich doch. Istvauf deutsch


----------



## Macs344 (20. September 2014)

Seltsam. Bist du team member+ ? und bekommst täglich updates ? Seid montag meine ich ist alles auf deutsch.


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

Jap. Team member+
kann man es vllcht ingame umstellen? habe es vllcht übersehen
problem ist glaube ich gefunden, da mein rechner kürzlich massiv gezickt hat, hats einige einstellungen resetet. also bei beta auf team member+ umgestellt. grad mal das update laden


----------



## KaterTom (20. September 2014)

Weiß jemand, wie man eine neue Karriere starten kann? Ich komme im karriere Menü nicht weiter, denn "weiter" ist ja nicht auswählbar.


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

wer fäht mit g27? ich kann getrennte pedale nicht mehr auswählen, es gibt nur verbundene pedale. unfahrbar so....


----------



## IJOJOI (20. September 2014)

Bei mir gibt's die


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

Oh man.... Kann man nachschauen welche version man grade spielt? Brim spielstart kommt ne Fehlermeldung, iwas mit build. Starten tuts aber trotzdem


----------



## KaterTom (20. September 2014)

Ja, hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rotes Rechteck.


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. September 2014)

@Dedde hab auch das G27 mir ist aber aufgefallen das sie nur die Bezeichnung zum Bild vertauscht haben. Steht G25 Seperate Pedale mit einen G27 Bild was du nun für dein G27 Auswählen musst.


----------



## Dedde (20. September 2014)

Also ich hab g25 verbunden,  g25 separat, g27 verbunden,  das wars. Hatte aber einige fehler und habe es eben neu gezogen. Später mal schauen nun alles geht


----------



## Tequilaomega (21. September 2014)

OT: Wer von euch hat noch AC und würdet ihr es als Option speziell im MP als Übergangs Lösung anbieten.

Hab heute wieder alles Probiert um die Probleme bei mir zu beheben. Auch komplett Ohne Lenkrad aber auch wenn ich nur an der Grafik etwas umstelle kommt der Bug mit den durch die Welt fliegen. 

Am Eyefinity Setup wird es hoffentlich nicht liegen. Aber hatte das vor dem neu Aufsetzen vom PC auch schon getestet.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. September 2014)

Ich hab die Probleme nicht.
AC ist wirklich sehr gut, ABER im MP würde ich nur private Server Joinen...


----------



## Modmaster (24. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Jbm6LWFON0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (25. September 2014)

Heute war das erste mal was vom audi 90 imsa in den Patchnotes zu lesen. Vermutlich dauert es nicht mehr lange bis er ingame kommt


----------



## Macs344 (26. September 2014)

Ich hoffe sie bauen für den imsa einen komplett neuen sound auf un verwerten nich schon bestehende sounds wie sies bei vielen anderen gemacht haben, weil es gibt im original einfach kein vergleibaren sound  das klingt einfach soo geil !


----------



## Modmaster (27. September 2014)

Jan weiß noch nicht, ob der IMSA noch vor Release ins Spiel kommt. Die haben ja auch schon alle Strecken, die nicht in v1.0 sind, rausgenommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57BHjrEtSek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (27. September 2014)

Ok. Welche strecken waren das denn ? Mir ist nichts aufgefallen, die ovals sind foch noch da, die werden doch in 1.0 nicht fertig sein


----------



## Dedde (27. September 2014)

Das ist witzig. Als team member + kann man eig die nürburgring gp bislang nicht fahren. Aber im freien Training geht es


----------



## 1awd1 (27. September 2014)

Geht schon seit ein paar Tagen. Bin da auch durch Zufall drauf gestoßen.


----------



## Macs344 (28. September 2014)

Durch einen trick, in dem du in events den nürburgring GP wählst, konnte man ihn schon immer als team member fahren  das geht dann soager im multiplayer  einfach das event wählen, dann zurück und in einem beliebigen modus ein anderes auto deiner wahl wählen und schon kann man den Nürburgring GP fahren


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. September 2014)

Hab heute wieder mal probiert zu spielen und der BUG ist endlich weg.


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (29. September 2014)

Moin,

hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob pCars Win7 oder Win8 bevorzugt bzw auf einem der Systeme besser läuft? Ich will mein System die Tage neuaufsetzen und habe keinen Bock das zu Weihnachten nochmal zu machen weil ich das falsche System für pCars habe


----------



## IJOJOI (29. September 2014)

Hatte weder mit Win 7, noch mit 8.1 Probleme


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (29. September 2014)

Merci 
Auch keine Leistungsunterschiede wie zB in BF4?


----------



## IJOJOI (29. September 2014)

Ja, bei BF schon, ist aber kein riesen Sprung...


----------



## Macs344 (29. September 2014)

Viele Sounds in pCars hören sich schon verdammt gut an, aber ich habe immer das gefühl, dass sie etwas übersteuern, als wär so ein grisseln mit drin. Ich muss die sounds auch immer auf mittel runter stellen, da sie sonst extrem übersteuern (logitech g930). Ist schon etwas bekannt, ob die sounds allgemein nochmal etwas "abgerundet" werden ? Also nochmal etwas homogener gemacht werden, damit dieses übersteuerungs gekratze weg kommt. Ganz besonders fällt es mir beim ginetta gt3 und beim Audi r8 lms auf.


----------



## Dedde (29. September 2014)

Ich stell auch immer auf mittel. Benutzt du eine Soundkarte? Ich finde die sounds hören sich genial an


----------



## Macs344 (29. September 2014)

Ja das G930 hat eine externe soundkarte. Im grunde hören sie sich vedammt geil an! Aber sie kratzen etwas was sich anhört wie ein übersteuern, das ist auch in youtube videos der fall. Also es liegt sicher nicht am headset.. Der audi r8 LMS klinkt wie original ! Kelvin van der linde hat ein video hoch geladen aus dem original cockpit und es klinkt 1:1 genau wie in pcars, nur dass im pcars dieses unangenehme kratzen dazu kommt. Ich hoffe sie überarbeiten das ganze einfach nochmal.


----------



## Dedde (29. September 2014)

Ich bin kein fan von usb headsets.. Bei mir ist der klang glasklar. Creative sb z + pc 360 stereo


----------



## Macs344 (30. September 2014)

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem headset, war immer alles glasklar


----------



## Modmaster (2. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9xnkq5h-ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. Oktober 2014)

Wer Lust auf ein bisschen fahren?


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EwvCIN4eNNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Oktober 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> ...


 
Dein Video verbreitet sich 
Es ist nicht nur auf der Project Cars FB Fanpage, sondern auch auf ISRTV:
Video Highlight: GoPro Project CARS on Motion Rig » Inside Sim Racing


----------



## 1awd1 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich gesehen. Die Klicks haben sich über Nacht leicht erhöht.  schön, dass es anderen gefällt.


----------



## Modmaster (8. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVT2y_F5lqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (8. Oktober 2014)

Nun haben alle die gleichen Rechte wie senior. Gibts da noch andere Autos oder tracks? Abgesehen von nürburgring gp


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja, aber auswendig kann ich s dir nicht sagen


----------



## Macs344 (8. Oktober 2014)

Morgen werden wir es genauer erfhren nehm ich dann mal an


----------



## Tequilaomega (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie wär es morgen Abends mal paar Runden zusammen drehen? Heut war arg wenig los... leider. Also Nürburg Gp geht auf alle fälle im Mp.


----------



## Keinem (9. Oktober 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> ...



Ich freue mich schon richtig, das Spiel in naher Zukunft erwerben zu können  .

Als ich das Video geschaut habe, störte mich etwas, dass wenn der Scheibenwischer die Autoscheibe vom Regen befreit hatte, mit fast einem Ruck alle Regentropfen wieder drauf waren und dann eine kurze Zeit kein einziger tropfen mehr dazu kam. 

Das ist zwar meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man diesen Perfektionismus, den man bis hier hin an den Tag gelegt hat, auch bis zum Ende halten kann und würde mich freuen, wenn man das noch hinbekommen würde  .


----------



## Modmaster (9. Oktober 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon richtig, das Spiel in naher Zukunft erwerben zu können  .
> 
> Als ich das Video geschaut habe, störte mich etwas, dass wenn der Scheibenwischer die Autoscheibe vom Regen befreit hatte, mit fast einem Ruck alle Regentropfen wieder drauf waren und dann eine kurze Zeit kein einziger tropfen mehr dazu kam.
> 
> Das ist zwar meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man diesen Perfektionismus, den man bis hier hin an den Tag gelegt hat, auch bis zum Ende halten kann und würde mich freuen, wenn man das noch hinbekommen würde  .



Ja, das fällt natürlich auf. Aber der Regen bekommt gerade seinen letzten Schliff. Hoffen wir mal, das dieser Effekt noch mehr optimiert wird.


----------



## Keinem (9. Oktober 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Ja, das fällt natürlich auf. Aber der Regen bekommt gerade seinen letzten Schliff. Hoffen wir mal, das dieser Effekt noch mehr optimiert wird.



Das wäre wirklich sehr toll, denn an sich sieht dieser einfach nur klasse aus  .


----------



## Dedde (10. Oktober 2014)

Also andere autos oder tracks gibts auch als senior nicht. Mir ist mal nix aufgefallen.


----------



## Macs344 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann die ns GP immernoch nicht fahren, mach ich was falsch ?


----------



## Dedde (10. Oktober 2014)

Profil gelöscht? Bei mir gehts


----------



## gamain (11. Oktober 2014)

bei mir gehts nicht :/


----------



## Dedde (11. Oktober 2014)

Versuch mal es nicht aus der kompletten liste zu wählen


----------



## gamain (12. Oktober 2014)

könntest du mir das bitte genauer erläutern?
verstehe da grade nur bahnhof sorry


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage an die anderen Hobbyfaherer hier:

Ich habe teilweise das problem das nach 5-8 Runden mir plötzlich Leistung fehlt beim fahren 
Gibt aber kein problem das daruf schließen lässt. Was mir alledings schon aufgefallen ist das es eigentlich nur vorkommt wenn ich mit wagen mit seq. Schaltung fahre. Liegt das daran das ich dann nicht Kupple? Eigenlich muss ich das ja auch nicht bei solchen Boliden oder? 

Fahre mit einem modifizeirten G25 falls das für die Fehlersuche von nöten sein sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2014)

Sequentielle Schaltung hat ja nichts damit zu tun ob das ne Halbautomatik ist. Also wenn du so konfiguriert hast dass das Spiel ne Kupplung erwartet kann es durchaus sein, dass du da immer die simulierte Kupplung schrottest.


----------



## Dedde (12. Oktober 2014)

Ohne Kupplung lässt sich aber auch kein gang einlegen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2014)

Also real geht das durchaus. Wie PC das jetzt simuliert kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich kein Kupplungspedal am DFP habe.


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab dafür ja die Funktion automatisch Kuppeln auf an, an der Kupplung sollte es demnach also nicht liegen, oder doch?


----------



## Macs344 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kann das sein dass der tank sich dem ende neigt ?  ist bei mir immer wenn leistung fehlt. 

Ich hätte auch noch eine frage: warum kann ich immernoch nicht den nürburgring gp auswählen, er ist immernoch ausgegraut.


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Oktober 2014)

Wähle aus der vollen Liste


----------



## Dedde (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach nen screen wenn ich am pc bin.  Dann weißt du was ich meine


----------



## Tequilaomega (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem mit der Kupplung kenne ich nicht. Komm das Problem immer vor also Multiplayer, Single oder Zeit fahren?

Fahre fast immer mit den Schaltwippen und keine Probleme damit ob Kupplung ein oder aus. Bei Autos mit Sequentiellen Getriebe erkennt das Spiel es Automatisch. 
Habe es jetzt zwar nicht extra probiert aber glaube wenn ich zwar Automatisches Kuppel ein habe und mit der Handschaltung schalte Kuppelt er nicht richtig und kann durchaus etwas das Getriebe beleidigen. Aber eine Rutschende Kupplung hab ich in diesen Spiel noch nicht kennen gelernt. 

Zur Strecken Liste, wenn du ein Rennen erstellst und auf Rennort wechselst ist das hier die erste Seite wo du auswählen kannst. Rechts oben siehst du auch Komplette Rennortliste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wäre dann die Komplette Rennortliste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann alle auswählen ob jetzt im Single oder Multiplayer.


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Oktober 2014)

Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Aber eine Rutschende Kupplung hab ich in diesen Spiel noch nicht kennen gelernt.


Doch, natürlich kann man die Kupplung schleifen lassen. Sie ist jedoch etwas scharf eingestellt.
Ich stelle sie immer auch *12 Deadzone und 32 Empfindlichkeit*


Habt ihr schon die beiden neuen Fahrzeuge gesehen??
Ich freue mich schon in dem alten Schinken ein paar Runden zu drehen 
(sobald sie in einen Build kommen)


----------



## Dedde (13. Oktober 2014)

Welche autos kommen?


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Oktober 2014)

Alter Ruf, 66er Mustang und 15er Mustang

Außerdem die älteren LMS Prototypen


----------



## Tequilaomega (13. Oktober 2014)

@IJOJOI hab das mit der rutschenden Kupplung auf einen Schaden hin bezogen. Das die Kupplung nicht mehr voll greift. 

Wer mal zusammen zocken will kann mich gerne im Steam adden "Tequilaomega" so kann man sich mal zusammen reden für ein paar Runden. 
Als TS Ersatz kann ich Mumble anbieten was hier auf nen Raspberry Pi läuft.


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja, gerne.
Das mit der Kupplung habe ich wohl falsch verstanden, werde mich im WMD Forum danach erkundigen. 
LG


----------



## Dedde (14. Oktober 2014)

Also die tage wurde mal wieder am ffb geschraubt. Fühlt sich richtig gut an. G27


----------



## IJOJOI (14. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich auch mitbekommen, super am CSW
BTW, sehr interessanter DevPost bezüglich Carcount im MP, bzw verschiedener Fahrzeuge.
Das bezieht sich nicht auf die Fahrzeuganzahl in einem Rennen, sonders auf die verschiedenen Modelle.
Sehr nice, dass x64 da bevorzugt wird, so muss es sein  (=> freue mich schon auf die dedicated server)

Zu guter letzt möchte ich euch noch diesen Trailer ans Herz legen... BEEINDRUCKEND!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLwUT3kqugc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NickScrewball (15. Oktober 2014)

Falls es schon mal zur Sprache gekommen war hab ich's verpasst:
Welche GraKa packt CARS in einem Triple-FullHD-Setup flüssig, und auf welche Details muß man im Zweifel verzichten?


----------



## TSchaK (15. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall mindestens eine Nvidia. 
Auf AMD läuft das Spiel nicht so toll...


----------



## Dedde (15. Oktober 2014)

Ne 970 wäre sicher ne gute wahl. Mit AA nicht übertreiben, dann geht das sicher ordentlich. Wenn etwas geld vorhanden ist würde ich dir gtx 970 sli raten.
Wie sieht dein System momentan aus?


----------



## Macs344 (15. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn nu schon wieder mit dem FFB los ? Zum heulen ! Das ist unfahrbar.. Man spürt mal wieder nix..


----------



## Dedde (15. Oktober 2014)

Welches wheel hast du? Bei mir ist es super jetzt. Bis auf formel c. Das ist buggy. Profil gelöscht?


----------



## Macs344 (16. Oktober 2014)

Alles gelöscht, wie immer.. Ich hab das Fanatec Porsche GT3


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Oktober 2014)

Stelle mal die TF und das FFB in-game auf 35TF /85FFB ein.
Es sollte jedoch bald wieder behoben sein.


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

Gibts ne info wann die neuen Autos kommen?


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Oktober 2014)

NickScrewball schrieb:


> Falls es schon mal zur Sprache gekommen war hab ich's verpasst:
> Welche GraKa packt CARS in einem Triple-FullHD-Setup flüssig, und auf welche Details muß man im Zweifel verzichten?



Ich hab ne 780Ti und damit bekommt man relativ brauchbare Ergebnisse. Man muß zwar hier und da was reduzieren oder ausschalten aber dann sieht es immer noch besser aus, als alles andere was es zur Zeit gibt. Von SLI würd ich die Finger lassen, bringt zuviele Nachteile mit sich. Grad die erhöhte Eingabeverzögerung ist für ein Rennspiel tödlich (von all den anderen Problemchen ganz zu schweigen). Für Triple Screen ne 970 zu empfehlen ist auch sehr gewagt...  Die 970 ist noch langsamer als meine 780Ti. Dann lieber gleich ne 980 nehmen oder wenns noch nicht brennt auf die richtigen High-End Chips warten und dann was (hoffentlich) richtig schnelles verbauen.

 Edit: bedenke auch, dass es bisher noch keinen Triple Screen Support gibt, kommt der wirst du nochmals mehr Leistung brauchen.


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja zb die Gigabyte 970 ist schon extrem schnell,  da gibts kein Argument 200 euro mehr für eine 980 auszugeben. Meine Meinung...


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Oktober 2014)

3x Full HD ist eigentlich Argument genug...   da ist man für jedes Prozentpünktchen mehr Grafikleistung dankbar. Es ist ziemlich unsinnig sich nen teures Triple Screen Setup hinzustellen und dann bei der Grafikkarte geizig zu werden.


----------



## Macs344 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn einem 10% mehr Leistung 200€ wert sind, gann man das schon tun.. Aber sinnvoll wird es in keinem Fall sein.  noch mal zum FFB, es ust wirklich grauenhaft ! Es war so schön, man hat das Auto spüren können und jetzt merkt man außer einer extrem starken zentrierfeder nichts mehr :'(. Ich hoffe sie biegen das wieder richtig


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Oktober 2014)

Der FFB dev hat gepostet, dass während des Updates das FFB verrückt spielen kann...


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2014)

Slightly Mad Studios and BANDAI NAMCO Games Europe S.A.S today announced they will be moving the release of Project CARS for the PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC to March 17th 2015 in the US and March 20th 2015 in Europe.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Oktober 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Slightly Mad Studios and BANDAI NAMCO Games Europe S.A.S today announced they will be moving the release of Project CARS for the PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC to March 17th 2015 in the US and March 20th 2015 in Europe.


 
Wäre mir nicht bekannt, woher hast du das denn??

*EDIT: Habs gerade im Forum gelesen!, dass sollte 24h INTERN bleiben!*

Gut so, sollen sich ruhig Zeit nehmen!


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Oktober 2014)

War ja irgendwie absehbar bei den vielen Baustellen. Mir soll es egal sein, kann ja schon spielen. Tut mir nur leid für alle die, die nicht das Glück haben einen der beta Zugänge zu haben. Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich meinen Account fast mal hätte erstatten lassen bzw. ihn verkaufen wollte... mittlerweile bin ich echt froh, dass ich ihn behalten hab. Cars ist für mich die Sim mit den aktuell besten Chancen für die Zukunft. Alles andere kann mich im Gesamtbild nicht überzeugen, auch wenns hier und da mal nen Highlight gibt.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Wäre mir nicht bekannt, woher hast du das denn??
> 
> *EDIT: Habs gerade im Forum gelesen!, dass sollte 24h INTERN bleiben!*




Hab doch eh keinen Zutritt da ich keinen Account habe lol ^^


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

Das war fast absehbar. Aber in Ordnung.  cars braucht noch zeit.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das war beim dem aktuellen Stand schon lange absehbar. Dennoch ist es  die richtige Entscheidung, es gibt schon genug unfertige Spiele.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Oktober 2014)

Mist -.-
Da wollte ich mir das extra zum Geburtstag gönnen und dann so was


----------



## kingkoolkris (17. Oktober 2014)

> WMD Message
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> ...






kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Och, ich habe schon länger bestimmte Bereiche der Physik bzw. das Fahrgefühl bemängelt, sowie die optisch mageren Umgebungen.
> Gestern habe ich den geplanten Releasetermin in Frage gestellt, da es derzeit noch extrem viele Abstürze und andere Baustellen gibt und das in einem so fortgeschrittenem Stadium ja eigentlich nicht normal sei.
> Bei 2 Monaten bis das Spiel in den Regalen stehen soll, eine vielleicht nicht ganz unberechtigte Fragestellung.
> Nun ja, ich werde da auch nicht diskutieren, ich sehe für pCars eh keine besonders rosige Zukunft. Für GT/Forza-Fans hat es viel zu wenig Wagen und für richtige Simfreaks einfach (Stand heute) eine viel zu schwache Physik die sich mitunter sehr hüftsteif anfühlt.


 
Genugtuung ^^


----------



## acti0n (19. Oktober 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> ...Cars ist für mich die Sim mit den aktuell besten Chancen für die Zukunft. Alles andere kann mich im Gesamtbild nicht überzeugen, auch wenns hier und da mal nen Highlight gibt.


 Das von dir zu lesen wundert mich aber doch schon sehr


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Oktober 2014)

So sieht es zur Zeit nunmal aus. Alle anderen, die sich da grade als alpha/beta oder so am Markt tummeln können da nicht mithalten. Rrre sieht bestenfalls mittelmäßig aus und fährt sich teils auch sehr merkwürdig, hat aber nen guten Sound. rf2 ist grafisch ebenfalls weit zurück. AC ist optisch nett, bietet dafür aber den mit Abstand schlechtesten Sound in einem PC-Rennspiel, den ich bisher gehört habe. 
 Cars vereint halt alles gute in einem Spiel. Sound passt ganz gut, Grafik ist das beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe und die Fahrphysik passt mittlerweile auch gut in die Simulationsparte. Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Eftilon (25. Oktober 2014)

PCars ist auf jeden fall auf meiner wunschliste und ich hab mich darauf gefreut, es schaut einfach klasse aus und hat mehr drin als runden zu drehen, hat viele schöne Autos usw.
Meiner meinung nach, ausser das die entwickler unter druck standen, haben wir ein neues F1 auf den markt und der Release Candidate von Assetto Corsa ist sehr sehr gut geworden. Ich denke die wollen ein bisschen zeit verstreichen lassen um das Spiel noch weiter zu optimieren und den hype um AC abklingen lassen. Die entscheidung find ich gut. 

Schade find ich das man es momentan im Early Access nicht kaufen kann, würde gern das Projekt unterstützen


eftilon


----------



## Modmaster (31. Oktober 2014)

Mal ein Video mit 60 FPS. Am besten mit Google Chrome abspielen.

Btw. die Lenkbewegung ist noch nicht final.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsztFi9THvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (31. Oktober 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Mal ein Video mit 60 FPS. Am besten mit Google Chrome abspielen.
> 
> Btw. die Lenkbewegung ist noch nicht final.
> 
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus  . Danke für das Video  .


----------



## iKimi22 (31. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Naja zb die Gigabyte 970 ist schon extrem schnell,  da gibts kein Argument 200 euro mehr für eine 980 auszugeben. Meine Meinung...


 
Naja wie er oben schon gesagt hatte:
Am Ende wird erst Big Maxwell oder Fiji vom AMD Triple Monitor oder ein 4k Monitor ordentlich darstellen, wenn man auf Ultra stellt 
Alle jetzigen Grakas sind überfordert, außer man setzt auf SLI/Crossfire...

und solange muss man nicht mehr warten, daher ist selbst eine 980 "schlecht"


----------



## zinki (3. November 2014)

Mal eine Frage:
Es gab doch in der anfänglichen Entwicklungsphase verschiedene Buildversionen, die man kostenlos testen konnte, oder irre ich? 
Gibt es iwie noch eine Möglichkeit an kostenfreie ältere Builds oder ähnliches zu kommen? Ich würde gerne mal ein Vergleich ziehen können zu AC und Race07 und will vorallem nicht 50€ oder mehr am Realesetag hinlegen und hab dann nicht das, was ich eig. wollte.

Gruß
zinki


----------



## Dedde (3. November 2014)

Nein soviel ich weiß geht das nicht. Könnte aber sein das es ne Demo gibt. Find ich grad bei rennspielen sehr wichtig


----------



## Macs344 (3. November 2014)

Es gab nie kostenlose builds, zu keinem entwicklungstadium ! Man konnte sich an den entwicklungskosten beteiligen und einen zugang bekommen, ansonsten nichts. Da hast du dich wohl geirrt. Aktuell ist nichts darüber bekannt, dass es eine Demo geben wird.


----------



## zinki (4. November 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Es gab nie kostenlose builds, zu keinem entwicklungstadium ! Man konnte sich an den entwicklungskosten beteiligen und einen zugang bekommen, ansonsten nichts. Da hast du dich wohl geirrt. Aktuell ist nichts darüber bekannt, dass es eine Demo geben wird.


 
Kann auch sein. War aber der Meinung, dass wenn man sich an den Kostenbeteiligt (gab da ja verschiedene Modelle) immer die neuste Build zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt. 
Hatte man nur einen Account auf der Seite, konnte man ältere Builds als die aktuelle downloaden.

Wie gesagt als ich da nach geschaut hatte, war es schon ein paar Tage her . 

Na ja dann warte ich einfach mal ab ...


----------



## IJOJOI (27. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGiW5DMje1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bzw: 



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/112932893

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (28. November 2014)

Denkt ihr es werden noch viel mehr Autos kommen? Ich würde gerne mal ne Racing Sim spielen und dachte deshalb an PCars, vor allem da die Karriere super ausschaut und ich so noch Zeit hab genug Geld für ein G27 zu sparen.

Aber ich würde auch gerne was von Porsche, Aston Martin, Ferrari oder anderen Herstellern fahren.

Und auch Supersportwagen wie Bugatti, Koenigsegg oder der Henessey Venom GT wären mal interessant....


----------



## IJOJOI (28. November 2014)

Die Auswahl an Autos ist auf jeden Fall gut gelungen.
Es werden auch noch einige mit DLCs nachgereicht. 

Ferrari gibt's im Moment noch nicht, Aston und die Porsches (RUF) schon


----------



## BlackNeo (29. November 2014)

Hört sich schon mal gut an, dann kann ich getrost bis März warten und mir das Game dann holen^^

Ach ja, ich bin noch nie ne richtige Rennsimulation gefahren, ist es empfehlenswert sich ein Lenkrad mit manueller Schaltung zu holen, oder reichen Schaltwippen?

Und was wäre für den Anfang gut? Ist da ein G27 ok oder wäre ein Fanatec Set besser? Das G27 ist halt günstig gebraucht zu bekommen, aber bei Fanatec reizen mich die Pedale, die ja um einiges hochwertiger sind.


----------



## iKimi22 (29. November 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Hört sich schon mal gut an, dann kann ich getrost bis März warten und mir das Game dann holen^^
> 
> Ach ja, ich bin noch nie ne richtige Rennsimulation gefahren, ist es empfehlenswert sich ein Lenkrad mit manueller Schaltung zu holen, oder reichen Schaltwippen?
> 
> Und was wäre für den Anfang gut? Ist da ein G27 ok oder wäre ein Fanatec Set besser? Das G27 ist halt günstig gebraucht zu bekommen, aber bei Fanatec reizen mich die Pedale, die ja um einiges hochwertiger sind.



Dann stell dich schonmal drauf ein, dass es sich NICHT mit Forza oder GT vergleichen lässt.^^

Schaltwippen würden reichen, aber die meisten wollen es realistisch, daher kaufen Sie die H-Schaltung.

Beim G27 hört man sogar im TS3 als gegenüber die lauten Kühler, sowas nervt einfach nur.
Wenn dann nur Fanatec oder TS500. Kosten zwar mehr als G27, sind aber deutlich besser.
Ich spar grad auf ein TS500  Sind immerhin 350€, also viel Geld aber sollte sich lohnen.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. November 2014)

Hab bisher noch nie Forza oder GT gespielt, die einzigen Rennspiele die ich bisher gespielt habe sind Mario Kart DS, 7 und 8, NFS Most Wanted und Burnout Paradise  Aber da ich seitdem ich meinen Führerschein habe sehr gerne fahre und mir alles an Tests etc. zu Autos anschaue, will ich mir ne Rennsimukation holen.

Und pCars gefällt mir besser als Asetto Corsa, die Karriere ist einfach besser, dazu ist pCars grafisch natürlich deutlich besser 

Ich denke mal ich werd mir das Porsche GT3 RS Wheel und die CSR Elite Pedals holen, später dann den ClubSport Shifter. Beim T500RS stört es mich, dass man ohne das Ferrari GTE Wheel feststehende Schaltwippen hat.

Ach ja, ich würde mir gerne die Limited Ed. vorbestellen, die gibts aber nur noch in UK. Kann ich mir die da bestellen und problemlos hier aktivieren? Key geht mit meiner DSL 2000er Leitung leider nicht.....


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, ist eigentlich ein Lenkrad zwingend erforderlich für das Game oder gibt es auch für den Xbox 360 Controller ne gute Umsetzung das man damit auch Spass haben kann? Habe bisher Race Driver Grid 1+2+Autosport sowie NfS Shift Unleashed gespielt und da ging es ganz gut.
Also Project Cars sieht ja richtig nice aus und was mir am meisten gefällt ist die grosse Modellvielfalt bei den Autos grade bei den älteren Modellen der 70er und 80er Jahre - gibt es überhaupt ein anderes Game mit so vielen Lizenzen von Herstellern wie Project Cars?
Gibt es auch die ganzen Einstellungen wie Sturz, Nachlauf, wie hart die Stoßdämpfer sein sollen, beim Getriebe die Übersetzung usw.? Muss man sich damit immer groß beschäftigen oder gibt es schon fertige Profile für Autos und Strecken?

Also wenn mir das Game richtig gut gefällt werde ich mir bestimmt auch ein Lenkrad zulegen aber erst mal möchte ich rein schnuppern den 350 - 500€ ist ja doch ein haufen Geld.


----------



## KaterTom (30. November 2014)

Ja, es gibt detaillierte Setup Einstellungen, sogar das FFB kann für jedes Auto einzeln angepasst werden. Fertige Profile gibt es im jetzigen Entwicklungsstadium natürlich noch nicht, aber kurz nach Release wird man sicher welche im Netz finden. Man kann die Setups zwar pro Auto und Strecke speichern, es werden aber alle Einstellungen in einer einzigen Profildatei gespeichert, die man nach jedem Update löschen muß/sollte, damit das Spiel vernünftig läuft. Das wird zum Release natürlich geändert!
Und ja, auch mit xbox 360 Controllern werden sich die Autos ordentlich steuern lassen. Damit läßt du dir aber einen großen Teil des Spielspaßes entgehen, denn die Fahrphysik ist einfach Spitze und das FFB auch. Du kannst genau spüren, was die Reifen und das Auto machen und dich gut an das Limit des Autos herantasten!


----------



## Ich 15 (30. November 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Also Project Cars sieht ja richtig nice aus und was mir am meisten gefällt ist die grosse Modellvielfalt bei den Autos grade bei den älteren Modellen der 70er und 80er Jahre - gibt es überhaupt ein anderes Game mit so vielen Lizenzen von Herstellern wie Project Cars?



Auf PC keine Ahnung aber in GT 6 gibt es 1256 Autos(459 davon Premium) Da gibt alles  vom 6 km Auto über Kübelwagen, T1, Ferrari bis hin zu Red Bull x


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Habe grade mal bei fanatec geschaut  . . . meine Fresse aber sind ja auch deftige Preise für die CSW - Serie ob ich mich da überwinden kann das Geld auszugeben, wäre wahrscheinlich einfacher wenn man es irgendwo mal testen / probe fahren könnte - muss mal schauen wo ich eine Niere verkaufen kann 
Habe auch Angst das ich mit den ganzen Einstellungen an der Wheel Base überfordert bin wäre dann eigentlich meine erste Racing Sim.

Naja mal schauen . . .


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Auf PC keine Ahnung aber in GT 6 gibt es 1256 Autos(459 davon Premium)



Ich bin eigentlich schon vom PC ausgegangen . . .


----------



## iKimi22 (30. November 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt detaillierte Setup Einstellungen, sogar das FFB kann für jedes Auto einzeln angepasst werden. Fertige Profile gibt es im jetzigen Entwicklungsstadium natürlich noch nicht, aber kurz nach Release wird man sicher welche im Netz finden. Man kann die Setups zwar pro Auto und Strecke speichern, es werden aber alle Einstellungen in einer einzigen Profildatei gespeichert, die man nach jedem Update löschen muß/sollte, damit das Spiel vernünftig läuft. Das wird zum Release natürlich geändert!
> Und ja, auch mit xbox 360 Controllern werden sich die Autos ordentlich steuern lassen. Damit läßt du dir aber einen großen Teil des Spielspaßes entgehen, denn die Fahrphysik ist einfach Spitze und das FFB auch. Du kannst genau spüren, was die Reifen und das Auto machen und dich gut an das Limit des Autos herantasten!



Ich persönlich bin enttäuscht von der Umsetzung der Steuerung für xbox pad.
im Vergleich zu Assetto kann man nie smooth fahren, man lenkt zu langsam oder zu hart.
Aber ich denke ich bin da eine Ausnahme, weil ich fahrerisch eine andere Liga bin als andere xbox pad user 
Die meisten stört sowas nicht, auch wenn Sie pro Runde 3s langsamer sind...


----------



## Ich 15 (30. November 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich schon vom PC ausgegangen . . .


Iracing bietet ja eine nette Auswahl an Fahrzeugen und eine riesige Auswahl an Strecken für einen saftigen Preis. Im SimBin Mega Bundle gibt es auch mehrere Spiele und Race07+die ganzen DLC bietet auch viel Content, sind aber schon etwas abgestaubt. Assetto Corsa wird früher oder später auch eine ganze Reihe Content bietet, da ist ja schon viel angekündigt. Aber auch bei PC wird noch einiges an DLCs nach dem Release kommen. Deshalb wird wohl auf absehbarer Zeit was die Fahrzeugauswahl angeht nichts an P.C. rankommen. Die PC Only Spiele verkaufen sich ja auch nicht millionenfach und deswegen werden Multiplattform-Spiele auch in Zukunft an dieser Stelle mehr bieten.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Wenn man Project Cars mit Race Room Experience vergleicht ist die Lenkung das Fahrgefühl identisch? Bin bei RRE mit 360 Pad nicht klar gekommen.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. November 2014)

Weiß irgendjemand ob man die Fahrzeuge aus der Limited Ed. auch anderweitig bekommen kann? Grade der Sauber C9 und der BMW M1 interessieren mich, nur gibts die ja aktuell nur in der Digital Ed. mit dazu und 25 GB mit ner 2000er Leitung saugen ist nicht so cool.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Wenn man Project Cars mit Race Room Experience vergleicht ist die Lenkung das Fahrgefühl identisch? Bin bei RRE mit 360 Pad nicht klar gekommen.


Das Fahrgefühl ist deutlich anders (dürfte aber zum Teil auch an den unterschiedlichen Autos liegen). Was jetzt besser ist überlasse ich jedem selbst.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand ob man die Fahrzeuge aus der Limited Ed. auch anderweitig bekommen kann? Grade der Sauber C9 und der BMW M1 interessieren mich, nur gibts die ja aktuell nur in der Digital Ed. mit dazu und 25 GB mit ner 2000er Leitung saugen ist nicht so cool.



Ich vermute mal das es die in irgend einer Form auch so geben wird vielleicht werden sie auch später als DLC zu kaufen sein. Glaube bei GRID 2 war es so ähnlich . . .


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Fahrgefühl ist deutlich anders (dürfte aber zum Teil auch an den unterschiedlichen Autos liegen). Was jetzt besser ist überlasse ich jedem selbst.




Ich seh es kommen das ich es kurtz anspiele und dann 1000 Tacken auf den Tisch lege um das volle Programm mit Lenkrad Pedalen und nem Sitz zu haben  

Gibt es eigentlich nen Thread hier wo es um Fanatec geht um sich mal zu belesen und Fragen zu stellen?


----------



## BlackNeo (30. November 2014)

> Gibt es eigentlich nen Thread hier wo es um Fanatec geht um sich mal zu belesen und Fragen zu stellen?



Leider nicht. Aber ich kann dir empfehlen, dich nach dem Porsche 911 GT2 Wheel umzuschauen, das gibts in letzter Zeit sehr oft bei ebay zusammen mit den Club Sport Pedalen, geht meist so für ~200€ weg, was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Besser wäre dann ja nur noch die Club Sport Base und dafür zahlste ja neu 450€ und brauchst dann noch ein Lenkrad, das wäre mir zu teuer für den Anfang.

Aber die Club Sport Pedale sind iteressant, weil sich die Kupplung sehr realistisch verhalten soll.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

Wenn ich mit den Pedals am Lenkrad fahre brauche ich da überhaupt ne Kupplung bzw. gibt es Rennmodi wo ne Kupplung zwingend erforderlich ist?
Wenn man in PC mit den alten Boliden der 60er 70er und 80er Jahre fährt braucht man da ne Kupplung oder zum anfahren? habe da echt keine Ahnung inwieweit da ne Sim geht.


----------



## LudwigX (30. November 2014)

Wenn du eine richtige Simulation suchst ist PCars die falsche Wahl. Versteh mich nicht falsch: es macht schon Spaß,  aber eine Simulation ist es ganz sicher nicht.  Da bist du mit rFactor oder Assetto Corsa sehr viel besser bedient. 
Das Handling der Autos,  und vor allem auch das Force Feedback ist da noch einmal sehr viel besser


----------



## IJOJOI (30. November 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Wenn du eine richtige Simulation suchst ist PCars die falsche Wahl. Versteh mich nicht falsch: es macht schon Spaß,  aber eine Simulation ist es ganz sicher nicht.  Da bist du mit rFactor oder Assetto Corsa sehr viel besser bedient.
> Das Handling der Autos,  und vor allem auch das Force Feedback ist da noch einmal sehr viel besser


Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen.
RF hat in Sachen FFB zwar die Nase vorne, aber AC und PC sind praktisch ebenbürtig, vorausgesetzt, man weiß wie man bei Pcars das FFB richtig einstellt. 
Auch sonst hat Pcars auf jeden Fall Fortschritte gemacht und steht den anderen in nichts nach.

Weiters hat Pcars Dinge wie Tag/Nacht und Wetterwechsel, was zu einer SIM auch dazugehört, (ja ich weiß, dass rf2 das auch kann)


----------



## BlackNeo (30. November 2014)

Du kannst natürlich auch ohne Kupplungspedal fahren, aber grade wenn man noch ne H-Schaltung hat, dann macht es sicher extrem Spaß mit Kupplungspedal zu fahren.

Und afaik unterstützen fast alle Sims Kupplungspedale, sowas haste ja nicht nur bei alten Autos, sondern z.B. auch beim NASCAR Sprint Cup oder Serienfahrzeugen mit manuellem Getreibe wie die Serien Corvettes (falls man die fahren kann^^). Soweit ich weiß muss man auch den Schleifpunkt richtig treffen, nicht nur beim anfahren.

Hat also schon seine Berechtigung, wenn man nicht ausschleißlich F1, DTM, GT3, etc. fährt.


----------



## IJOJOI (30. November 2014)

/Sign, ich liebe die old-school H-Schaltung. Bei etwas höheren Ansprüchen kann man sich dann einen TH8rs Shifter oder einen DSD Shifter besorgen, wie die fanatec sind weiß ich nicht


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Um mal die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:
Du kannst es so einstellen dass du bei Autos mit manueller Kupplung auch kuppeln musst. Pflicht ist das aber natürlich in keinem Spielmods weil man sonst ja einen Großteil der Kunden ausschließt. Selbst die meisten Lenkradsets haben ja keine drei Pedale.
Edit: Oh, da hab ich aber langsam getippt.


----------



## IJOJOI (30. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um mal die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:
> Du kannst es so einstellen dass du bei Autos mit manueller Kupplung auch kuppeln musst. Pflicht ist das aber natürlich in keinem Spielmods weil man sonst ja einen Großteil der Kunden ausschließt. Selbst die meisten Lenkradsets haben ja keine drei Pedale.


Anmerkung: in Multiplayer Rennen ist die Kupplung am Start ein riesien Vorteil 
Bzw ein Nachteil wer keine hat.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. November 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch ohne Kupplungspedal fahren, aber grade wenn man noch ne H-Schaltung hat, dann macht es sicher extrem Spaß mit Kupplungspedal zu fahren.
> 
> Und afaik unterstützen fast alle Sims Kupplungspedale, sowas haste ja nicht nur bei alten Autos, sondern z.B. auch beim NASCAR Sprint Cup oder Serienfahrzeugen mit manuellem Getreibe wie die Serien Corvettes (falls man die fahren kann^^). Soweit ich weiß muss man auch den Schleifpunkt richtig treffen, nicht nur beim anfahren.
> 
> Hat also schon seine Berechtigung, wenn man nicht ausschleißlich F1, DTM, GT3, etc. fährt.



Ja also wenn es in Richtung Spaßfaktor geht kann ich das dann verstehen 

Mal schauen erst mal werde ich mir PC anschauen und mal schauen wie ich mit 360 Controller klar komme aber über kurz oder lang werde ich mir dann doch das nötige Setup dazu holen schon alleine wegen mehr Spaß.


----------



## Andregee (1. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Dann stell dich schonmal drauf ein, dass es sich NICHT mit Forza oder GT vergleichen lässt.^^
> 
> Schaltwippen würden reichen, aber die meisten wollen es realistisch, daher kaufen Sie die H-Schaltung.
> 
> ...


Ein G27 verfügt jedoch über keinen Kühler.


----------



## Own3r (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke er meint das Klackern, was durch das FFB und den Zahnrädern erzeugt wird. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht allzu schlimm, wenn man das FFB richtig einstellt. Aber pCars bietet dafür genug Optionen.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Dezember 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> bzw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, also dieser _JonZ _von dem dieses Video ist, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Ich bin mir fast sicher dass das derselbe ist, von dem dieses Flickr-Fotoalbum stammt und der sich im offiziellen AC-Forum als _Carbon14_ rumtreibt.
Der macht wirklich hammergeile Screenshots von _Assetto Corsa_, _Project Cars_ u.a.!


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Dezember 2014)

Jap, er kann das so gut, das sowohl SMS als auch KS ihn gesponsert haben


----------



## Dedde (3. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8QXf-D7dtY&list=UUCZ41aHyZhwgVt3aBYxquSQ
warum hören sich bei mir eig die schaltvorgänge anders an? wisst ihr was ich meine


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. weil das Video 3 Monate alt ist und es damals noch andere Sounds gab?


----------



## Dedde (3. Dezember 2014)

ja aber auch damals hat es sich nie so bei mir angehört. auch aktuelle videos haben diesen sound


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## OC.Conny (3. Dezember 2014)

Unterstützt Project Cars eigentlich Widescreen 21:9? 
Wer von euch hat einen Buttkicker verbaut? Wie schließt man den an wenn man mit Kopfhörer spielt?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

Multimonitoring jedweder Art ist kein Problem also sollte 21:9 auch keines sein.


----------



## Dedde (3. Dezember 2014)

ja tut es. ich will das auch so  den sound...


----------



## OC.Conny (3. Dezember 2014)

Also das Bild wird nicht nur angepasst und in die Breite gezogen sondern man hat dann auch mehr Sicht nach rechts und links bei 21:9?
Habe in nem anderen Forum nen Thread gelesen da ging es auch darum und es wurde gesagt das es nicht unterstützt wird und darum davon abgeraten sich ein 21:9 Monitor zu kaufen wenn dann lieber 3 Monitore nebeneinander aber dafür fehlt mir der Platz und das Kleingeld


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

FOV ist einstellbar. Man sieht so viel wie man dort wählt.


----------



## OC.Conny (3. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> FOV ist einstellbar. Man sieht so viel wie man dort wählt.



FOV = Field of View richtig? Also ist in Game einstellbar oder wie? Ist PC eigentlich schon auf "deutsch" spielbar?


----------



## Dedde (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist auf deutsch. Haben wir sli nutzer hier? Wie kommt pcars damit zurecht?


----------



## barbarendave2211 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
wer von euch fährt mit dem G27 ?
wollte mal wieder eine Runde drehen nach über einem Jahr  Aber es fährt sich nun alles so schwammig und das Auto bricht total schnell aus.
Suche die richtigen Einstellungen fürs G27.


----------



## norse (6. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Also das Bild wird nicht nur angepasst und in die Breite gezogen sondern man hat dann auch mehr Sicht nach rechts und links bei 21:9?
> Habe in nem anderen Forum nen Thread gelesen da ging es auch darum und es wurde gesagt das es nicht unterstützt wird und darum davon abgeraten sich ein 21:9 Monitor zu kaufen wenn dann lieber 3 Monitore nebeneinander aber dafür fehlt mir der Platz und das Kleingeld




mal bei youtube Project Cars 21:9 eingeben, sind ein paar Tolle Videos  sieht super aus


----------



## Dedde (6. Dezember 2014)

Das ist nicht bei allen autos so. Manche autos kommen derzeit nicht mit bestimmten strecken klar. Zb der sauber c9 mit der nordschleife geht im mom nicht


----------



## Eftilon (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo an alle, PCars steht auf jeden fall auf meiner Wunschliste,

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Fahrgefühl vergleichbar mit Assetto Corsa ist ? Das ist nähmlich klasse und alles andere finde ich langweilig (zb Codemasters oder The Crew).

Wie läuft denn das so mit den Buttkickers, hat man da ein immersives popometer ?  Und da es um Bässe geht, kann man die hören oder vibriert die ganze Wohnung  ? unser Haus ist leider etwas hellhörig und ich spiele mit Headset.

Danke für die infos


eftilon


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2014)

Gegen Codemasters ist es deutlich Simulationslastiger. Gegen Asseto Corsa ist es aber wohl etwas simpler(da hab ich selbst keinen Vergleich).


----------



## Dedde (10. Dezember 2014)

ich starte cars grundsätzlich im fenstermodus, da es sich sonst oft beim start aufhängt. neuerdings bekomm ich danach mit alt+enter kein vollbild mehr. weiß jmd abhilfe?


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

Möchte mir was grosses kaufen für Racing (Project Cars / Assetto Corsa / rFactor 2) aber weiß halt nicht was das optimale ist.

An Triple Systemen habe ich kein interesse bzw. fehlt der Platz.  Habe  mich schon mal umgeschaut was so gibt aber die Auswahl ist ja immens.

Da gibt es 21:9 Format da würde mir dieser gefallen: heise online Preisvergleich kommt durch sein curved Design etwas an Triple ran.

Dann bringt Phillips nen neuen grossen 40" Monitor in 16:9 Format mit UHD Auflösung: Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich ist ja schön gross aber packt ne neue Single - Graka auch anspruchsvolle Titel?

Und dann ist die Frage ob es ein grosser Flachbildfernseher auch tut  wegen Input Lags und Reaktionszeit, Racing Games sind ja doch recht  schnell wie ein shooter wo man schnell reagieren sollte oder täusche ich  mich da?

Also ich habe schon ne neue Graka eingeplant warte ob es noch ne GTX  980Ti geben wird oder ne Titan 2 wenn der Preis und die Leistung stimmt,  denn meine GTX 780 kommt stellenweise an ihre Grenzen bei 2560x1440  (siehe Signatur).


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

Es sieht bei mir im Moment so aus, dass ich mir den 28" UHD Samsung gekauft habe, den es beim Cybermonday gab.
Ich kann zwar nur von mir selbst reden, aber 4k ist echt eine Wucht.
PC, AC und auch rF2 sehen genial aus, viel besser als mit jeglicher Art von Downsampling. 

Mir reichen die 28", der Imputlag ist auch nicht bemerkbar. 
Das könnte natürlich beim Fernseher Probleme machen...


----------



## Dedde (10. Dezember 2014)

Mit welcher Hardware spielt man cars in 4k flüssig?


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich spiele auf mittel 
und mittel in UHD sieht besser aus als HD maxed out 
"flüssig" muss hier relativ betrachtet werden... 
Ich fahre so gut wie immer ohne KI, also nur mein Wagen auf der Stecke, und meist bei Sonnenschein (wenige bis gar keine Wolken) 
Da habe ich so ca 45-50fps (neuer Omega Treiber)

Das bricht natürlich ein, wenn man mit KI Gegnern fährt und Regen etc auch noch dabei ist


----------



## Dedde (10. Dezember 2014)

Welche graka? Also wenn ich in ultra ds auf 2880x1620 stelle, reicht mir es nicgt aus. Je nach strecke 35-45 fps. Unter 60 darf es echt nicht sein.    Mir sind fps meist wichtiger als Auflösung.  Morgen flattern zwei gtx 970 ins haus. Mal sehen was dann drin ist
Und ein rennspiel immer alleine zocken ist eig auch blödsinn oder


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

@Dedde  Bin jetzt auch verwöhnt von meinem Asus ROG SWIFT Monitor mit 144Hz und BF3 mit mehr als 80 Bilder in der Sekunde ist schon geil (auch andere Games) aber gibt es grosse Monitore die sowas liefern - hätte schon gerne einen gossen der mehr als 60Hz macht da würde ich lieber auf 4K verzichten
und dafür mehr Bilder haben.


----------



## Dedde (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Mit dem monitor liebäugel ich auch. Das ist wohl der perfekte gamer monitor wenn die Hardware ausreicht. Wird möglicherweise mein nächster. Echt super. Bist bestimmt zufrieden


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Welche graka? Also wenn ich in ultra ds auf 2880x1620 stelle, reicht mir es nicgt aus. Je nach strecke 35-45 fps. Unter 60 darf es echt nicht sein.    Mir sind fps meist wichtiger als Auflösung.  Morgen flattern zwei gtx 970 ins haus. Mal sehen was dann drin ist
> Und ein rennspiel immer alleine zocken ist eig auch blödsinn oder



Man glaubt es kaum, aber die 7970 aus der Sig 
Ich hab schon damit gerechnet, dass einige das nicht glauben werden, deshalb hier mal ein paar Infos zu Einstellungen etc.

1.) Meine Steam-Startparameter: -x64 -dx11mt -skipcrowds -username xxxxxxx -password xxxxxxxxx --> Mit skipcrowds werden keine Zuschauer gerendert --> mehr FPS 
2.) Meine Ingame-Eistellungen:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3.) Meine Graka- Eistellungen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hier nun die "Beweisscreenshots"  (Superkompimierung durch MSI Afterburner )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Eftilon (10. Dezember 2014)

Da ich ebenfalls kein triple Screenshots wollte habe ich reserchiert und mich für ein tv entschieden, Sony Bravia KDL-32W705B. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Schau mal im Elite dangerous Forum. Das gleiche Setup mit Lenkrad hab ich auch für racing


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

Da ich den Bildschirm auch für andere Spiele wie zum Bsp CS:GO benutze, kam ein TV wegen des Inputlags für mich nicht in Frage. 
Nür für Rennsims geht das zwar iO, ist aber trotzdem nicht angenehm. 144Hz wäre da natürlich (wie Dedde bereits erwähnt hat) optimal, jedoch geht dort der Preis noch ein weiteres 
Stück in die Höhe. Ich persönlich bin mit 60Hz zufrieden, aber wie hier alle wissen sollten (!) ist das bei jedem unterschiedlich 
LG


----------



## Modmaster (10. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mvfUTXvD58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf mittel
> und mittel in UHD sieht besser aus als HD maxed out
> "flüssig" muss hier relativ betrachtet werden...
> Ich fahre so gut wie immer ohne KI, also nur mein Wagen auf der Stecke, und meist bei Sonnenschein (wenige bis gar keine Wolken)
> ...




Welchen Monitor hast du denn genau, welches Format? PS: Deine SYS-Profile Signature überarbeiten


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

16:9,*Samsung U28D590D * Samsung U28D590D, 28" (LU28D590DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Ich habe ihn um 359€ gekauft, da er jetzt wieder teurer ist würde ich mir den hier ansehen: *ASUS PB287Q* ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Vorteile: Höhenverstellbar und VESA Mount, außerdem noch weniger Inputlag. 

PCGH hat auch ein Video zu den beiden gemacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FiMWk0Iy2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ja. Mit dem monitor liebäugel ich auch. Das ist wohl der perfekte gamer monitor wenn die Hardware ausreicht. Wird möglicherweise mein nächster. Echt super. Bist bestimmt zufrieden



Bin von einem 27 Zoll Acer in Full HD mit 60Hz auf diesen gewechselt. Der Hauptgrund war die höhere Auflösung und G-Sync aber hätte nie gedacht das 144Hz soviel ausmacht alles über 75 FpS merkt man wie das Bild (die Bildfolge) mehr an Ruhe gewinnt der "Flimmereffekt" 
ist dann weg durch die schnellere Abfolge bekommt es das menschliche Auge nicht mehr so mit (meine Theorie) - kann jetzt stunden lang am Pc sitzen ob ich nun zocke, irgendwas bearbeite oder wie jetzt einfach nur surfe ich bekomme keine
Kopfschmerzen mehr und die Augen tun auch nach 10 Stunden nicht weh.

Aber der Preis ist natürlch auch nicht ohne


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Bin von einem 27 Zoll Acer in Full HD mit 60Hz auf diesen gewechselt. Der Hauptgrund war die höhere Auflösung und G-Sync aber hätte nie gedacht das 144Hz soviel ausmacht alles über 75 FpS merkt man wie das Bild (die Bildfolge) mehr an Ruhe gewinnt der "Flimmereffekt"
> ist dann weg durch die schnellere Abfolge bekommt es das menschliche Auge nicht mehr so mit (meine Theorie) - kann jetzt stunden lang am Pc sitzen ob ich nun zocke, irgendwas bearbeite oder wie jetzt einfach nur surfe ich bekomme keine
> Kopfschmerzen mehr und die Augen tun auch nach 10 Stunden nicht weh.
> 
> Aber der Preis ist natürlich auch nicht ohne



Kann man so stehen lassen. Für mich ist ein großer Monitor pflicht (Zwecks Konstruktion, creo, proe etc) und da ist eine hohe Auflösung recht angenehm. 
Sollten 144Hz in WQHD (Stichwort ASUS) bezahlbar werden, bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> 16:9,*Samsung U28D590D * Samsung U28D590D, 28" (LU28D590DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Ich habe ihn um 359€ gekauft, da er jetzt wieder teurer ist würde ich mir den hier ansehen: *ASUS PB287Q* ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Vorteile: Höhenverstellbar und VESA Mount, außerdem noch weniger Inputlag.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber 28 Zoll ist mir zu "klein" also wenn dann denn 40 Zoll von Phillips mit 4K: Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich oder zumindest 34 Zoll Widescreen (40 Zoll Widescreen wäre der Hammer)


Wie gesagt ist nur für "SimRacing" gedacht daran arbeiten werde ich nicht aber mir kommt der Preis so niedrig vor 800€ da ist bestimmt irgendwo ein Haken . . . Reaktionszeit / Input Lag etc.

Denke auch über SLI System nach nachdem ich deine Screenshots gesehen habe


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

Aber bei 4K sind momentan nur 60Hz über Displayport möglich richtig?


----------



## Modmaster (10. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Aber bei 4K sind momentan nur 60Hz über Displayport möglich richtig?



Richtig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWEN5insO6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (10. Dezember 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


schön, aber mit h schaltung + zwischengas würde es sich geiler anhören


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

völlig ok so.


----------



## Modmaster (11. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> schön, aber mit h schaltung + zwischengas würde es sich geiler anhören



Habe derzeitig nur einen Sequentiellen Shifter. Für nächstes Jahr ist aber der Fanatec CSS geplant.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Dezember 2014)

Schade, dass der der css so teuer ist, ich habe moch für den Thrustmaster th8 entschieden.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2014)

Dann hast du dich falsch entschieden . Der CSS ist soviel besser, dass wäre sogar einen noch höheren Preis wert. Hab seit kurzem die 1.5er Version vom CSS am Rig und bin absolut begeistert. Hatte kurzfristig mal mit dem TH8 geliebäugelt, bin aber froh auf den CSS gewartet zu haben.

Zum Thema TV´s als Monitor Ersatz kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit meinen Samsungs sehr zufrieden bin. Bei UHD TV Geräten wäre ich aber sehr vorsichtig, da liest man des Öfteren von sehr hohen Input Lag Werten. Bei meinen FHD Samsungs hab ich z.B. weder spürbaren noch sichtbaren Input Lag. Hab damit auch schon ausgiebig Shooter oder andere Games gespielt und auch da kein störender input Lag.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Dezember 2014)

Das hab ich auch bereits mitbekommen... 
Villeicht werde ich mir den CSS zu Weihnachten gönnen, wo siehst du denn die Vorteile


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wo soll ich anfangen?  Zum ersten ganz klar die gesamte Haptik. Der TH8 fühlt sich dagegen halt mehr nach günstigem Spielzeug an. Der CSS ist schwer, solide und wertig verarbeitet, und fühlt sich auch dementsprechend beim ersten anfassen schon besser an. Die Möglichkeit mit einem kurzen Handgriff auf Sequentiell umzuschalten gibt es  beim TH8 auch nicht, da muss erst umgebaut werden. Die Schaltung lässt sich auch um einiges stärker/schwergängiger einstellen als beim Thrustmaster und fühlt sich so realistischer an. Ich bin voll zufrieden und spreche eine klare Empfehlung aus (trotz des nicht ganz günstigen Preises). Für mich war es dann auch noch ein Pluspunkt, dass ich ihn direkt übers CSW betreiben kann und nicht noch zusätzlich einen USB-Anschluss am Rechner benötigt wird.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Dezember 2014)

Hast du ein CSW V1 oder ein V2?


----------



## Dedde (11. Dezember 2014)

Gönn dir lieber n Pärchen neue grakas. Hehe


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Gönn dir lieber n Pärchen neue grakas. Hehe


Wenn die neuen da sind


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Dann hast du dich falsch entschieden . Der CSS ist soviel besser, dass wäre sogar einen noch höheren Preis wert. Hab seit kurzem die 1.5er Version vom CSS am Rig und bin absolut begeistert. Hatte kurzfristig mal mit dem TH8 geliebäugelt, bin aber froh auf den CSS gewartet zu haben.
> 
> Zum Thema TV´s als Monitor Ersatz kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mit meinen Samsungs sehr zufrieden bin. Bei UHD TV Geräten wäre ich aber sehr vorsichtig, da liest man des Öfteren von sehr hohen Input Lag Werten. Bei meinen FHD Samsungs hab ich z.B. weder spürbaren noch sichtbaren Input Lag. Hab damit auch schon ausgiebig Shooter oder andere Games gespielt und auch da kein störender input Lag.



Zum Clubsport Shifter: Reicht die normale Version also H-Schaltung oder sollte man dann gleich die 50€ mehr investieren um Sequentiell mit dabei zu haben denn am Lenkrad gibts doch auch die Schaltwippen und ist das nicht so ähnlich?
                                    Wenn Sequentiell wie leicht ist den das Umschalten ist das nur so eine Art Verriegelung oder muss der Shifter dafür geöffnet werden?

Zum Monitor / TV :  Habe mal geschaut ob es Flachbildfernseher als 21:9 Format gibt - ja gibt es von Phillips aber Sau teuer hätte gedacht das da schon mehr Auswahl ist


Also momentan sieht es so aus als wenn es ein 34 Zoll 21:9 Monitor mit 3440x1440 wird - 4K ist mir noch zu Hardware hungrig und ich hoffe mit dem breiteren Bild bei 21:9 ein besseres mittendrin Gefühl zu haben . . . Modmaster hat ja nen 29Zoll 21:9 Monitor vielleicht kann er noch was dazu sagen


----------



## fatlace (11. Dezember 2014)

Will mir auch demnächst die Wheel Base von Fanatec gönnen.
Leider gibts noch kein Lenkrad was auch mit der Xbox one kompatibel ist, sonnst hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon eins gekauft-.-
Für PCars hab ich mir aufjedenfall schonmal die MSI GTX 980 geholt, hoffe die packt das Game in den höchsten Einstellungen


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Hast du ein CSW V1 oder ein V2?



Hatte bis Ende der letzten Woche noch ne V1 und warte auf meine bestellte V2, die wohl kommende Woche kommt.



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Zum Clubsport Shifter: Reicht die normale Version also H-Schaltung oder sollte man dann gleich die 50€ mehr investieren um Sequentiell mit dabei zu haben denn am Lenkrad gibts doch auch die Schaltwippen und ist das nicht so ähnlich?
> Wenn Sequentiell wie leicht ist den das Umschalten ist das nur so eine Art Verriegelung oder muss der Shifter dafür geöffnet werden?



Manche Fahrzeuge werden mit Stick geschaltet, dafür ist die Sequentielle Funktion schon wichtig. Ist halt nen komplett anderes Feeling als am Lenkrad die Paddels zu nutzen. Ich möchte halt die Autos so schalten können, wie es im echten Auto auch gemacht wird. Zum umschalten wird nur eine Art Hebel am Shifter verschoben, ohne Werkzeug in 2 Sekunden erledigt.



fatlace schrieb:


> Will mir auch demnächst die Wheel Base von Fanatec gönnen.
> Leider gibts noch kein Lenkrad was auch mit der Xbox one kompatibel ist, sonnst hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon eins gekauft-.-
> Für PCars hab ich mir aufjedenfall schonmal die MSI GTX 980 geholt, hoffe die packt das Game in den höchsten Einstellungen



Hallo Nachbar!


----------



## Heumond (11. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hatte bis Ende der letzten Woche noch ne V1 und warte auf meine bestellte V2, die wohl kommende Woche kommt.


Gibt es denn Infos wann die nächste Lieferung nach EU kommt? Die erste habe ich, natürlich, um etwa 2-3 Tage verpasst mir der Bestellung. Der Anfang September bestellte CS SQ wurde schon auf Januar per Mail verschoben.
Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist das man bei Fanatec momentan früh bestellen muss da die Verfügbarkeiten momentan einfach nicht gegeben sind. Damit mit beim verlangen nach besserer Hardware erstmal  1-3 Monate gewartet werden muss.

Oh Gott, ich werde kommendes Jahr wohl jede menge Geld in mein Rig versenken.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Dezember 2014)

Heumond schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Infos wann die nächste Lieferung nach EU kommt? Die erste habe ich, natürlich, um etwa 2-3 Tage verpasst mir der Bestellung. Der Anfang September bestellte CS SQ wurde schon auf Januar per Mail verschoben.
> Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist das man bei Fanatec momentan früh bestellen muss da die Verfügbarkeiten momentan einfach nicht gegeben sind. Damit mit beim verlangen nach besserer Hardware erstmal  1-3 Monate gewartet werden muss.
> 
> Oh Gott, ich werde kommendes Jahr wohl jede menge Geld in mein Rig versenken.


Genau danach wollte ich vorhin Fragen..
Die Lieferzeiten 
Ich habs auch verpasst und mein altes aber schon verkauft...
Back to G27


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Die Verfügbarkeit der Clubsport Serie lässt allgemein zu wünschen übrig. Auf den CSS hab ich glaube zwei Monate gewartet und auf die V2 jetzt schon gut 2,5 Monate. Aber sie soll wohl nächste Woche kommen. Aber bisher hat sich das warten immer gelohnt und es gibt ja auch keine Alternativen. Auf nen Logitech/Thrustmaster Plastikwheel will ich nicht zurück und die zur Zeit Verfügbaren Servowheels sind mir alle zu unausgereift bzw. nicht plug and play genug (Stichwort Kompatibilität zu Spielen z.B.). So heißt es für mich erstmal weiter warten und Daumen drücken, dass mein Rig nächste Woche wieder nen Lenkrad hat.


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Dezember 2014)

Noch ne Frage zur Clubsport Wheelbase (V1 oder V2) - kann man da außer Fanatec Produkten wie Pedalen und Shifter auch andere Produkte mit anklemmen zum Beispiel ne Pedalerie von Ecci oder die Heusinkveld Sim Pedals Pro (Sim Pedals Pro - Heusinkveld Engineering) oder vielleicht ne Tastatur wenn es ein USB-HUB ist?
Gibt ja auch ne Handbremse von Fanatec kommt die an die Wheelbase oder auch nen extra USB Anschluss? Ist die Handbremse nützlich bzw. würdet ihr die kaufen?

@1awd1 . . . ist ne Alu-RIG erforderlich für die Wheelbase wegen den entstehenden Kräften oder tut es auch ein stabiles RIG wie dieses: https://www.rseat-europe.com/rseat-rs1/rseat-rs1-white-red-simulator ?


Also ich möchte mir im nächsten Jahr eine Vollaustattung holen so im April / Mai und darum stelle ich auch so viele Fragen über die Hardware.


Hatte hier schon mal gefragt wegen Buttkicker und Kopfhörer an der Soundkarte und da mir hier nicht geholfen werden konnte den Support von Creative angefragt das ist die Antwort: 

"Das wird mit unserer Soundkarte  nicht funktionieren. Wenn Sie einen Kopfhörer an den Kopfhörer an die  Soundkarte anschließen, werden die Line Ausgänge deaktiviert. Versuchen  Sie bitte Folgendes:

  1. In der ProStudio Konsole wählen Sie 5.1 Lautsprechereinstellung
 2. Aktivieren Sie Surrround
 3. Schließen Sie den Kopfhörer an den Line Front Ausgang an
 4. Schließen Sie den Buttkicker an den C/Sub Ausgang an
      Danke,
  Norbert
 Creative Worldwide Customer Response"

Meine Soundkarte ist ne ZXR bin mal gespannt ob das hinhaut bzw. wie der Klang ist


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bevor das hier noch weiter ausartet...

Hier is der passende Thread wo es weitergehen sollte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennsimulationen-renn-und-sportspiele/310310-sim-laberthread.html

Vielleicht kann ein Mod ja noch den Anfang dieser Hardware Diskission dahion verschieben. Danke


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bevor das hier noch weiter ausartet...
> 
> Hier is der passende Thread wo es weitergehen sollte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennsimulationen-renn-und-sportspiele/310310-sim-laberthread.html
> 
> Vielleicht kann ein Mod ja noch den Anfang dieser Hardware Diskission dahion verschieben. Danke



Ist ja alles gut und schön aber was nützt mir dieser Thread wenn da zuletzt im Juni was los war da warte ich ja ewig bis ne Antwort kommt weil kaum jemand reinschaut


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2014)

Gut dann werde ich demnächst meine GSCE Probleme auch im CoD Thread ansprechen weil da ja mehr los is...

Du raffst schon das der Thread mit neuem Post wieder oben auf Seite 1 landet ?


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich demnächst meine GSCE Probleme auch im CoD Thread ansprechen weil da ja mehr los is...
> 
> Du raffst schon das der Thread mit neuem Post wieder oben auf Seite 1 landet ?




CoD kann ich was mit anfangen aber GSCE kenne ich nicht bzw. weiß nicht was die Abkürzung bedeuten soll  . . . also kann ich dir nicht sagen ob dir da mit deinen Problemen geholfen werden kann 


Ja Ja habs verstanden aber kleiner Spass musste sein . . .


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Dezember 2014)

B2T 
Seit Doug an der Physik arbeitet,  hat sich einiges getan..
Der RGT-8 ist wirklich sehr gut geworden


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2014)

Doug?  Und was macht Carrie?


----------



## Dedde (13. Dezember 2014)

nutzt hier jmd sli? scheinbar sollte es schon funktionieren, aber bei mir arbeitet nur eine karte. die posts die ich gefunden habe sind alle schon über ein jahr alt
edit: hat sich erledigt, habs hin bekommen


----------



## OC.Conny (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe das es den besprochenen Rally Modus für Project Cars wirklich geben wird bzw. das er nachgereicht wird in Form eines DLCs . . . wäre schön wenn er auch so umfangreich ausfällt wie der Rest des Spiels 

"So vollständig Project CARS jedoch zweifellos sein wird, wenn es im  November 2014 veröffentlicht wird, gibt es einige Elemente, die zu  Beginn fehlen werden. „Es gibt Dinge, die wir inkludieren möchten, aber  nicht können. Wir sagen aber niemals nie, da Project CARS letztendlich  eine Plattform ist, an der wir in der Zukunft noch arbeiten werden.  Dinge, die jetzt noch keinen Platz haben, können einfach nach hinten  verschoben werden“, gibt Tudor zu.

 Eines dieser Dinge ist ein Rally-Modus für Gelände, der zum Zeitpunkt  dieses Artikels vom Tisch ist, jedoch nach Vollendung des Projekts  wieder in Betracht gezogen werden könnte. „Im Rally-Modus gibt es Autos,  Orte, Spielmechaniken und technische Features, die alle perfekt  zusammenarbeiten müssen, um diesem einzigartigen Motorsport gerecht zu  werden“, verrät Tudor. „Im Moment konzentrieren wir uns auf ein  „asphaltbasiertes“ Rennerlebnis und hoffen, dass wir Rally mit späteren  Inhalten bereitstellen können. Durch unsere einzigartige Zusammenarbeit  mit der Community werden wir dies natürlich zeitnah ansetzen.“


Original Link: Project CARS: Das ultimative Rennerlebnis? - Photo | Red Bull Games


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Dezember 2014)

Hat Project Cars ein Tuning System? Also wo man Turbo, usw einbauen kann und nicht nur Getriebe länge usw verstellen kann. 

Zb wie Forza Motorsport aber dafür will ich mir nicht extra ne Xbox kaufen..


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2014)

No...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Dezember 2014)

Gut... Schade  dann lass ich das mit dem Kaufen eher


----------



## Dedde (14. Dezember 2014)

Nein es gibt keine anbauteile. Gibts glaube ich auch in keiner sim. Getriebe kann man sehr wohl anpassen. Sowohl die gänge selbst als auch due allg. Getriebe Übersetzung. Bei autos mit lader kann man den ladedruck erhöhen oder niedriger machen


----------



## Modmaster (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gut... Schade  dann lass ich das mit dem Kaufen eher



Du spielst dazu bestimmt auch mit Gamepad oder ? In einer Motorsport Simulation hat das nämlich genauso wenig zu suchen, wie zb. auch das Tuning alá Need for Speed Underground.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Dezember 2014)

Naja in einer Sim sollte sowas schon als Möglichkeit geben. Ich Spiele mit meinen Pfeiltasten...


----------



## Modmaster (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Naja in einer Sim sollte sowas schon als Möglichkeit geben. Ich Spiele mit meinen Pfeiltasten...



Was erwartest du denn von einer Motorsport Simulation ?

Man kann doch nicht einfach vor einem ADAC GT Masters, 24H Spa oder Nordschleife Rennen einen besseren Turbolader oder Motor einbauen. Das hat was mit Reglement und BoP zutun.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2014)

Gibt doch keine Rennserien in PCars ^^ Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt wär die LeMans Lizens nur das is ja nur ne News bisher 

Shift 2 System mit Leistungsindex wär doch nice...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat Project Cars ein Tuning System? Also wo man Turbo, usw einbauen kann und nicht nur Getriebe länge usw verstellen kann.
> 
> Zb wie Forza Motorsport aber dafür will ich mir nicht extra ne Xbox kaufen..


Zum Glück nicht. Wie auch schon gesagt wurde passt das gar nicht zu einer Rennsimulation. Und pCars mit Pfeiltasten? Oh Gott das kann keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## OC.Conny (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Naja in einer Sim sollte sowas schon als Möglichkeit geben. Ich Spiele mit meinen Pfeiltasten...



Ich stelle mir grade vor wie Vettel an die Box fährt und die mal eben nebenbei nen grösseren Turbo einbauen und ne Flasche NOS ins Cockpit schmeißen, vielleicht auch noch nachfragen ob sie die neuen geschmiedeten Kolben mit einbauen sollen oder er das Gewichts-Upgrade-Kit  3
dazu haben möchte 

In einer RennSim wie PC oder AC gibts soviel einzustellen da wäre es Schwachsinn sich auch noch mit sowas beschäftigen zu wollen zumal was du hier ansprichst Arcade Racer sind und mit den angesprochenen Spielen überhaupt nichts zu tun haben


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grade vor wie Vettel an die Box fährt und die mal eben nebenbei nen grösseren Turbo einbauen und ne Flasche NOS ins Cockpit schmeißen, vielleicht auch noch nachfragen ob sie die neuen geschmiedeten Kolben mit einbauen sollen oder er das Gewichts-Upgrade-Kit  3
> dazu haben möchte
> 
> In einer RennSim wie PC oder AC gibts soviel einzustellen da wäre es Schwachsinn sich auch noch mit sowas beschäftigen zu wollen zumal was du hier ansprichst Arcade Racer sind und mit den angesprochenen Spielen überhaupt nichts zu tun haben


Ich glaube Vettel hätte diese Saison gerne einen größeren Turbo, NOS und ein leichteres Auto gehabt.   Mit der Gurke war diese Saison (für IHN) kein Sieg möglich, leider.


----------



## Ritz186 (14. Dezember 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich glaube Vettel hätte diese Saison gerne einen größeren Turbo, NOS und ein leichteres Auto gehabt.   Mit der Gurke war diese Saison (für IHN) kein Sieg möglich, leider.




wat gurke dann haste du ja was anderes geguckt als ich..daniel riccardo hat gezeigt wie es geht  die grinse backe...
vettel hat dieses jahr mal sein wahres gesicht gezeigt ein kleiner junge der nicht verlieren kann und nur rum jammert..


----------



## IJOJOI (14. Dezember 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> wat gurke dann haste du ja was anderes geguckt als ich..daniel riccardo hat gezeigt wie es geht  die grinse backe...
> vettel hat dieses jahr mal sein wahres gesicht gezeigt ein kleiner junge der nicht verlieren kann und nur rum jammert..


Wir wandern schon wieder ins OT...


----------



## OC.Conny (14. Dezember 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Wir wandern schon wieder ins OT...




Wandern  . . . hier gehts doch um Project Cars da könnte man sagen wir fahren nicht auf der Ideallinie und rutschen langsam ins Kiesbett oder heißt es Kiesbeet


----------



## KaterTom (17. Dezember 2014)

*Also doch Demo für Cars?*

Habe gerade den neuen Geforce Beta 347.09 Installiert. Darin enthalten war auch ein Profil für Cars. Also mal den NV-Inspector gestartet und das Profil für Cars geladen. Und jetzt schaut mal, was in der grünen Zeile im Bild steht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2014)

Spoiler..!!!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRAf4ORadSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (18. Dezember 2014)

ich schau gerne bei ihm auf den channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL6JyAMLunlLrHhBj8e7Qcw


----------



## Dedde (19. Dezember 2014)

kürzlich waren neue autos in den patch notes sind aber soviel ich weiß noch nicht ingame.
Mercedes W194
Bentley Speed 8
BMW V12 LM
Mercedes CLK LM
Mclaren F1 GTR
würde mich auch total über den mazda 787b freuen, würde auch in die klasse vom sauber c9 und bmw v12 passen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81zhOQ5PvaE


----------



## Tequilaomega (23. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Crossfire am werkeln und kann mir sagen ob es bei ihm läuft? Dann mach ich mir hier keine Sorgen und ärger mich das es nicht geht


----------



## Dedde (24. Dezember 2014)

Google am besten danach.  Es gibt erst seit kurzem ein offizielles sli profil.  War aber davor trotzdem machbar.  Evtl gibts sowas auch für crossfire.


----------



## Deep Thought (25. Dezember 2014)

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen, wie gut Project Cars mit 3D-Brille / Nvidia 3D Vision läuft / laufen wird?


----------



## Dedde (26. Dezember 2014)

anscheinend 3d ready. aber ich habe es noch nicht versucht, weil es bislang (noch) nicht unterstützt wird
edit: es wird glaube schon unterstützt. bis vor kurzem wäre meine hardware eh zu schwach gewesen. aber ich versuche es mal die tage


----------



## Modmaster (27. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXb_wQEQFnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tequilaomega (29. Dezember 2014)

Hab die Crossfire Erzwingung erstmal mit ATI Crossfire Xtension 1.4 zum laufen gebracht. Echt fein wenn man endlich  seine beiden 290x dazu begeistern kann mit anzupacken.


----------



## LudwigX (29. Dezember 2014)

Ist das CPU Limit mit AMD Karten besser geworden? 
Andernfalls würde ein Crossfire Verbund nichts bringen


----------



## rolandm (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile, und würde gerne fahren.
Leider war ich zu spät dran, und muß bis zum Release warten.
das Game habe ich schon mal vorbestellt.

Allerdings bin ich ein wenig unsicher.

in einem anderen Forum wurden "Early Access Titel" getestet.
Darunter war auch pcars.
Leider kam dabei AMD deutlich schlechter weg als NV.

Kann man hoffen, daß zum Release noch Anpassungen erfolgen, so daß das ganze auch auf AMD spielber ist.

Habe nämlich keine Lust, wegen einem Spiel eine neue Graka zu kaufen.
eher verzichte ich auf das Game.

Meine Vorbestellung werde ich erstmal stornieren, und die ersten Test und Erfahrungen nach dem Release abwarten.


----------



## Andregee (1. Januar 2015)

Wer weiß das schon? Da kann jeder nur mutmaßen wie du auch. Hier ist niemand von AMD oder SMS vertreten insofern poliere deine Glaskugel und hoffe auf das beste. Als AMD Nutzer kann ich dir nur sagen, das das Spiel teilweisé ziemlich mies gecodet ist. Auf der Nordschleife habe ich  mal eben doppelt soviel FPS  wie in Spa , wo ich massiv im CPU Limit mit nem 3770k hänge bei 30fps teilweise. bei 50% GPU Last und wenn man bedenkt das eine Strecke an sich eigentlich kaum CPU Last bedeutet, im Vergleich zu einer anderen weitaus größeren, erkennt man das im Programmcode etwas ziemlich krumm sein muss, was nicht unbedingt auf ein Treiberproblem seitens AMD schließen lässt. Aber ich denke auch AMD wird es sich nicht nehmen lassen, das SPiel nach Release zu optimieren, da ja doch ziemlich viel Tamtam drum gemacht wird.Zum Glück gibt es ja genügend Alternativen, optisch vielleicht nicht, aber fahrdynamisch gibt es eh besseres am Markt. Hätte ich übrigens gewusst das SMS sich in der Entwicklung dazu entschließt, den Grünen in den Hintern zu kriechen und auch bezüglich Effekte die AMD GEmeinde dank properitärem   Physx auszuschließen, was dank Havok nicht nötig gewesen wäre, hätte ich meine finanzielle Unterstützung sicherlich nicht geleistet, denn der Gewinngedanke dabei war mir fremd.


----------



## rolli (1. Januar 2015)

Nutzt Project Cars denn überhaupt GPU-PhysX? Das wäre mir neu.

Wenn ausschließlich CPU-PhysX benutzt wird, entstehen niemandem irgendwelche Nachteile. Oder seh ich das falsch?
Die Berechnung der Physik findet ja dann nur auf der CPU statt und hat auch nichts mit der schlechteren Performance der AMD-Karten in pCars zu tun.


----------



## KaterTom (1. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt zwar, aber leider stimmt es auch, daß sich SMS frühzeitig Richtung Nvidia orientiert haben und die AMD User dabei ein bißchen auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## rolli (1. Januar 2015)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste.
Ich werde sicher nicht wegen pCars auf Nvidia umrüsten. Als AMD-Nutzer ist man ja eh nix Gutes gewöhnt, was Optimierungen anbetrifft.


----------



## Modmaster (1. Januar 2015)

Der Grafikcoder tut derzeit alles, damit es auf AMD Karten ordentlich läuft.

Zum Release kommt doch sowieso noch ein angepasster Treiber von AMD und nVidia.


----------



## Andregee (1. Januar 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> Nutzt Project Cars denn überhaupt GPU-PhysX? Das wäre mir neu.
> 
> Wenn ausschließlich CPU-PhysX benutzt wird, entstehen niemandem irgendwelche Nachteile. Oder seh ich das falsch?
> Die Berechnung der Physik findet ja dann nur auf der CPU statt und hat auch nichts mit der schlechteren Performance der AMD-Karten in pCars zu tun.



Star Citizen and Project CARS will include GPU accelerated PhysX and APEX effects | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News

Project CARS will officially support DX11 and Nvidia’s PhysX + Turbulence | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

Ich denke das beantwortet die Frage


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2015)

Nicht wirklich. In beiden von dir verlinkten Artikeln wird lediglich *spekuliert* daß GPU beschleunigtes PhysX zum Einsatz kommt. Zur Zeit ist das jedenfalls noch nicht so und afaik auch nicht geplant.


----------



## Andregee (2. Januar 2015)

Das es kommt isst offiziell, die Folie stammt von SMS

http://physxinfo.com/wiki/APEX_Turbulence



> Turbulence module is currently supporting *PC (GPU only) platform.*]


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Januar 2015)

Das sollte ja nun kein Hindernis sein, wenn physX kommt und man ne AMD Karte nutzt. Dann wird halt der Qualm oder der fliegende Dreck nicht physikalisch korrekt berechnet. Wenn interessierts?


----------



## Andregee (2. Januar 2015)

Man hat halt Prinzipien. Ich erwarte so ein Verhalten einfach nicht wenn die Basis durch Crowdfunding gelegt wurde oder kannst du dich an eine Umfrage erinnern, aus der hervorging das man die AMD Nutzer gewissermaßen aus bestimmten Teilen ausgrenzt, denn solche für solche Effekte ist PhysX nicht notwendig, man sollte sich nur nicht an einen bestimmten GPU Hersteller heften und auch für den Absatz sollte eine gewisse Gleichmäßigkeit erhalten bleiben.
Wenn Studios ihre SPiele eigenfinanzieren können sie machen was sie wollen, aber so ist das alles andere als korrekt.


----------



## OC.Conny (2. Januar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Man hat halt Prinzipien. Ich erwarte so ein Verhalten einfach nicht wenn die Basis durch Crowdfunding gelegt wurde oder kannst du dich an eine Umfrage erinnern, aus der hervorging das man die AMD Nutzer gewissermaßen aus bestimmten Teilen ausgrenzt, denn solche für solche Effekte ist PhysX nicht notwendig, man sollte sich nur nicht an einen bestimmten GPU Hersteller heften und auch für den Absatz sollte eine gewisse Gleichmäßigkeit erhalten bleiben.
> Wenn Studios ihre SPiele eigenfinanzieren können sie machen was sie wollen, aber so ist das alles andere als korrekt.




Das sind halt die Probleme an  die man vorher denken sollte wenn man sowas unterstützt . . . 

Wenn ich morgen ne Aktie kaufe die keiner kennt kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren wenn die in einem Jahr nur noch die hälfte Wert ist  . . .  und in dem Fall von SMS konnte auch keiner wissen wo die Reise hingeht und das Sie sich finanzkräftige Unterstützung suchen war ja abzusehen bzw. werden Sie es nicht ablehnen
wenn da jemand an die Tür klopft und mit nem Check wedelt

Und hätten Sie auf Physx verzichtet würden sich andere aufregen warum man es nicht verwendet also von daher wird es nie den goldenen Mittelweg geben.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Januar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Man hat halt Prinzipien. Ich erwarte so ein Verhalten einfach nicht wenn die Basis durch Crowdfunding gelegt wurde oder kannst du dich an eine Umfrage erinnern, aus der hervorging das man die AMD Nutzer gewissermaßen aus bestimmten Teilen ausgrenzt, denn solche für solche Effekte ist PhysX nicht notwendig, man sollte sich nur nicht an einen bestimmten GPU Hersteller heften und auch für den Absatz sollte eine gewisse Gleichmäßigkeit erhalten bleiben.
> Wenn Studios ihre SPiele eigenfinanzieren können sie machen was sie wollen, aber so ist das alles andere als korrekt.



Ich sehe das tatsächlich alles etwas entspannter als du. Ein wirklicher Nachteil ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, wenn man ne AMD nutzt. Du hast halt als Nvidia Käufer ein bissl mehr Ausstattung, die ich mir aber auch teuer erkaufen muss(benötigte Mehrleistung für die zusätzlichen Effekte).  Wenns dich so stört, kannst dir ja dein Geld zurückzahlen lassen oder einfach beim nächsten Grafikkartenkauf wieder ne grüne nehmen, so musst dich nicht über die miese Performance/Unterstützung der roten ärgern.


----------



## Andregee (2. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt, nach aktuellem Stand interessiert mich das Game eh nicht sonderlich, außer Grafik ist das nichts großartig, was es nicht schon vor 10 Jahren gab und Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig


----------



## rolli (2. Januar 2015)

Also bislang nichts als Spekulatius, was GPU-PhysX angeht.
Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte was verpasst.
Schließlich hab ich bislang noch keine PhysX-Schaltfläche in den Optionen von pCars gefunden. 

Mir ist das dann aber auch egal, ob der Rauch oder andere Partikel dann bei mir weniger gut aussehen.
Es geht schließlich ums Fahren, nicht ums Rauchen.


----------



## Andregee (2. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nich ob man das Spekulatius nennen kenn wenn SMS selbst sich äußert die bestimmte Funktion zu integrieren welche afaik nur über GPU PhysX funktioniert.


----------



## Jamal90901 (2. Januar 2015)

Abend,

wie komme ich an einen Key mit dem ich am early acces teilnehmen kann?


Mfg


----------



## OC.Conny (2. Januar 2015)

Jamal90901 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> wie komme ich an einen Key mit dem ich am early acces teilnehmen kann?
> 
> ...



Da hast du leider Pech gehabt das ist schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr möglich   . . . da musst du dann auf den Release warten


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Januar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz entspannt, nach aktuellem Stand interessiert mich das Game eh nicht sonderlich, außer Grafik ist das nichts großartig, was es nicht schon vor 10 Jahren gab und Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig



Mag zwar sein, dass es das so vor zehn Jahren schonmal gab (GTR vermutlich?)aber aktuell gibt es nichts, was all diese Dinge welche cars hat auch bieten kann. Daher gibts wohl kaum Alternativen, wenn man darauf wertlegt.


----------



## Andregee (3. Januar 2015)

Was soll das denn sein? Ein außerordentlich geniales Fahrgefühl zähle ich mal nicht dazu. Tag und Nachtwechsel sowie Regenrennen, gibt es schon ewig, online spielen die Faktoren aufgrund der Quäkerfraktion welche dann heult, das ihre 500Runden Training für die Katz waren, weil sie durch ihr pures auswendig lernen der Streckenbedingungen und Fahrmanöver nicht mehr im Vorteil sind, eh keine Rolle, außer vielleicht mal bei einem Sonderevent welche alle 3 Jahre ausgetragen wird.


----------



## OC.Conny (3. Januar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein? Ein außerordentlich geniales Fahrgefühl zähle ich mal nicht dazu. Tag und Nachtwechsel sowie Regenrennen, gibt es schon ewig, online spielen die Faktoren aufgrund der Quäkerfraktion welche dann heult, das ihre 500Runden Training für die Katz waren, weil sie durch ihr pures auswendig lernen der Streckenbedingungen und Fahrmanöver nicht mehr im Vorteil sind, eh keine Rolle, außer vielleicht mal bei einem Sonderevent welche alle 3 Jahre ausgetragen wird.



Dafür das dich das Spiel nicht interessiert machst du ganz schön viel Wind . . . und soweit ich weiß gibt es bei AC und R3E keine Nacht- oder Regenrennen also hat PC doch ein bisschen mehr bzw. etwas anderes zu bieten und ja die Grafik ist schon sehr nice


----------



## Andregee (3. Januar 2015)

Ich mache Wind? Wo denn? Mich interessiert dsa Spiel nicht sonderlich, das heißt nicht das es mich überhaupt nicht interessiert. Also bitte den Kontext beachten.  Und nur weil ich behaupte das Regen und NAchtrennen Ligaseitig kaum eine ROlle spielen werden bläßt noch lang kein Sturm aus meiner Richtung. Das ist nichts weiter als die Erfahrung aus mehreren Jahren Onlinebetrieb, Regenrennen sind nämlich schon seit 10 Jahren GTR möglich.
DEnnoch liegt die Quote der Rennen im Feuchten bei weit unter 1% und es ist nunmal so, das nicht wenige die sich exzessiv auf Onlinerennen vorbereiten starke Schwierigkeiten bekommen sobald sich die Bedinungen im Rennen ändern, weil sie nicht instinktiv fahren, sondern so lang trainieren, bis jede Aktion auf der Strecke nichts weiter als ein antrainierter Automatismus geworden ist, welcher leicht aus dem Takt zu bringen ist. Ich höre jetzt noch das Echo in meinen Ohren hallen, ah kein Regen, da weiß man doch nie wann man welche Reifen nehmen soll usw, dann wirds ja zum Glücksspiel. Naja egal. Insofern wird es so bleiben, das die wenigsten Ligarennen mit wechselhaftem Wetter bestritten werden und wen interessiert schon der Offlinebetrieb.
Und wenn es denn unbedingt REgen oder Nachtrennen sein müssen, gibt es noch Rfactor2, welches für mich fahrdynamisch eh eine andere Liga darstellt. 
Cars ist ganz nett, optisch toll, aber leider fühlt es sich für mich nicht sonderlich toll an, GTR2.1 like, das Vehicle Movement ist fast nicht vorhanden, Nick und Wankbewegungen quasi ein Fremdwort.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Januar 2015)

Meine Meinung zu rf2 kennst du ja, nette Features aber leider bescheidene Optik und nur minimales Interesse in der Community. Wird wohl nie wirklich relevant werden, was Ligen betrifft. Deine Erfahrungen bezgl. Wetter kann ich zum Teil bestätigen aber trotz allem hab ich da auch schon positive Erfahrungen gesammelt. In Race07 z.B. sind wir damals im Ligabetrieb regelmäßig auch bei Regen gefahren und hatten viel Spaß. Die Frage ist immer wie man so etwas aufzieht. Am Renntag auf einmal Regen ankündigen wird wohl kaum funktionieren aber ein halbwegs planbares Regenrennen stellt niemanden vor unlösbare Probleme und kommt mit Sicherheit auch bei den Ligen gut an. Nachtrennen wiederum sind doch schon lange kein Problem mehr, in iracing werden sie regelmäßig gefahren und da hab ich noch nie jemanden jammern sehen. einzig die wirklich schlecht gemachte Scheinwerferausleuchtung sollten SMS noch in den Griff bekommen, zur Zeit sieht man die Strecke trotz eingeschaltetem Licht fast gar nicht. 
Cars fährt sich mittlerweile richtig gut und steht für mich gefühlt den anderen halbfertigen beta/Alpha irgendwas Sims in nichts nach, bietet aber das beste und stimmigste Gesamtpaket. Was bei rf2 jetzt für dich so bedeutend besser ist, konnte ich bisher noch nicht erfahren. Für mich fühlt es sich gut an aber auch nicht anders oder besser als die meisten anderen Rennspiele. Aber so hat halt jeder seinen Favoriten, bei mir ist und bleibt z.B. iracing das A und O.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (5. Januar 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu rf2 kennst du ja, nette Features aber leider bescheidene Optik und nur minimales Interesse in der Community. Wird wohl nie wirklich relevant werden, was Ligen betrifft. Deine Erfahrungen bezgl. Wetter kann ich zum Teil bestätigen aber trotz allem hab ich da auch schon positive Erfahrungen gesammelt. In Race07 z.B. sind wir damals im Ligabetrieb regelmäßig auch bei Regen gefahren und hatten viel Spaß. Die Frage ist immer wie man so etwas aufzieht. Am Renntag auf einmal Regen ankündigen wird wohl kaum funktionieren aber ein halbwegs planbares Regenrennen stellt niemanden vor unlösbare Probleme und kommt mit Sicherheit auch bei den Ligen gut an. Nachtrennen wiederum sind doch schon lange kein Problem mehr, in iracing werden sie regelmäßig gefahren und da hab ich noch nie jemanden jammern sehen. einzig die wirklich schlecht gemachte Scheinwerferausleuchtung sollten SMS noch in den Griff bekommen, zur Zeit sieht man die Strecke trotz eingeschaltetem Licht fast gar nicht.
> Cars fährt sich mittlerweile richtig gut und steht für mich gefühlt den anderen halbfertigen beta/Alpha irgendwas Sims in nichts nach, bietet aber das beste und stimmigste Gesamtpaket. Was bei rf2 jetzt für dich so bedeutend besser ist, konnte ich bisher noch nicht erfahren. Für mich fühlt es sich gut an aber auch nicht anders oder besser als die meisten anderen Rennspiele. Aber so hat halt jeder seinen Favoriten, bei mir ist und bleibt z.B. iracing das A und O.





Das FFB ist in Rf2 deutlich besser, da muss man nicht an tausend Reglern drehen. Stärke einstellen reicht wie in Iracing dank nativer Ausgabe aus, während man bei Cars an tausend reglern schieben muss, was darauf hindeutet das das nur generische EFfekte sind die nicht 1:1 an der Radaufhängung abgegriffen werden.chon allein deshalb finde ich das Fahrgefühl um Welten besser.Car wirkt dagegen im Vergleich total entkoppelt. Bei Raceroom kann man wenigstens noch auf der STrecke die Parameter ändern aber bei Cars muss man für jede Änderung die STrecke verlassen und wieder rauf. Das tue ich mir aktuell nciht an. Blöder geht es nicht.
Und wie ich sagte das Vehicle Movement ist bei Cars quasi kaum vorhanden,  Schau dir mal die Nick und Wankbewegungen auch im Vergleich zu AC an, bei Cars ist alles  bocksteif egal wie weich die Federung eingestellt ist. Besonders gut sichtbar ist das von außen und wenn das Federelement mal arbeitet dann vielleicht 1/1000s danach ist es sofort absolut stabil. Wenn ich so mit dem Z4GT3 um mal einen Vergleich zu nennen in AC durch die Eau Rouge fahre spüre ich viel mehr was das Auto macht als in Cars.


----------



## Modmaster (18. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yt3BG_6Ew28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Heumond (20. Januar 2015)

@Andregee
Ich verstehe dein Problem mit dem Training nicht. In absolut jedem Sport wird trainiert, je höher die Leistungsdichte ist desto mehr wird auch trainiert.
Kein Rennfahrer wird sagen ich nehme nicht am Training teil weil ich ja gutes Gefühl für das Auto habe.
Nur weil jemand unzählige Runden auf einer Strecke gedreht hat bedeutet es nicht das dieser kein Fahrgefühl hat.
Wenn jemand geringeres Talent durch diszipliniertes Training ausgleicht ist der Erfolg nicht minder zu bewerten.


----------



## Andregee (20. Januar 2015)

Wo sage ich denn das ich ein Problem mit dem Training habe. Ich sage nur das es Fahrer gibt, die massiv trainieren, dabei aber nicht in der Lage sind sich auf wechselnde Verhältnisse einzustellen.
Da reicht es schon aus das die STrecke 3 Grad kühler ist, als in den 500 trainierten Runden zuvor  und das große Raunen geht durch den Raum, alles selbst erlebt. von mir aus kann jeder trainieren wie er möchte, ich brauche das nicht, ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für. Hotlapping ist ja wie shootern auf ne Zielscheibe. Entweder ich packe es so, oder ich habe Pech so einfach sehe ich das und damit bin ich bislang nicht schlecht gefahren, zumal sihc das eh mehr an der Realität orientiert. Kein Realrennfahrer wird mal eben hunderte Runden vor einem Rennen trainieren können, irgendwann ist das auch nicht mehr nötig, das Gefühl für das auto entwickelt sich, die Routine erledigt den Rest.
Bevor ich irgendwo allein meine Kreise drehe, fahre ich lieber anderen Ortes ein Rennen und schule damit mein Allgemeinskill, wahrscheinlich habe ich wohl auch deshalb den Überblick im Renne der so manchem Hotlapper schon in der ersten Kurve abhanden kommt.


----------



## Emsch84 (23. Januar 2015)

moin, weiß man eigentlich schon mehr wie das Upgrade Programm für Beta-User sein wird?


----------



## Modmaster (24. Januar 2015)

Dazu gibt es noch keine konkreten Infos.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDxbS8OdQBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38mk7Rj0XHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAl8OxD08UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, schaut euch mal dieses Video an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8D3Fa3uu0

Mal abgesehen davon das es wirklich sehr gut aussieht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass da irgendwie der durch ein Regenrennen bedingte Anspruch fehlt. 
Ich bin beruflich viel mit dem Auto auf der Autobahn unterwegs und kann nur sagen: Das in dem Video dargestellte ist schlechte Sicht und leichter Regen, wobei der Regen selbst viel zu lasch dargestellt ist. Selbst bei Nieselregen kanns dazu kommen das man auf der höchsten Stufe des Scheibenwischers kaum noch was sieht, erst recht wenn man tatsächlich so dicht am Vordermann dran ist (was nicht heißen soll das ich so fahre, aber manchmal passierts eben, dafür herrscht eben teilweise viel zu dichter Verkehr). 

Ich kann mich auch an ein Regenrennen aus der F1 erinnern was ich mit einigen Freunden gesehen hatte, dort wurde immer mal wieder aus der Cockpitsicht gezeigt was passiert. Wir waren uns alle völlig einig, dass jeder von uns wohl angehalten hätte. Absoluter Blindflug -und das bei den Geschwindigkeiten...okay, ist ne andere Rennklasse und andere Voraussetzungen (offenes Cockpit), aber trotzdem.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## IJOJOI (30. Januar 2015)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, schaut euch mal dieses Video an:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8D3Fa3uu0
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das es wirklich sehr gut aussieht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass da irgendwie der durch ein Regenrennen bedingte Anspruch fehlt.
> ...



Das setting ist vielleicht nicht optimal gewählt.
Normaler Regen ist in Cars nicht allzustark, "Sturm" aber schon, das ist dann reiner Blindflug.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. Januar 2015)

Als Beschreibung steht aber "heavy fog and rain" drin, das irritiert mich jetzt etwas...


----------



## LudwigX (30. Januar 2015)

Zur Sicht im Regen:  
die allermeisten Käufer sind Gelegenheitsrennspielfahrer.  Die kennen die Strecke nicht auswendig,  wenn man bei denen die Sicht durch die Gicht blockiert würden sie nur auf andere Autos auffahren,  oder fast ungebremst in die Wand krachen


----------



## ak1504 (1. Februar 2015)

Einschätzung zu Pcars von Empty Box...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dUVFy8KYEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zustimm...


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Februar 2015)

Was sagt er denn? Find diese Videos von dem Typen immer sehr langweilig und mag es mir jetzt nicht angucken. Ich find seit ein paar Tagen fährt es sich wieder richtig gut. Das FFB hat nen richtigen Sprung gemacht und funktioniert super zur Zeit.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Februar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wo sage ich denn das ich ein Problem mit dem Training habe. Ich sage nur das es Fahrer gibt, die massiv trainieren, dabei aber nicht in der Lage sind sich auf wechselnde Verhältnisse einzustellen.
> Da reicht es schon aus das die STrecke 3 Grad kühler ist, als in den 500 trainierten Runden zuvor  und das große Raunen geht durch den Raum, alles selbst erlebt. von mir aus kann jeder trainieren wie er möchte, ich brauche das nicht, ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für. Hotlapping ist ja wie shootern auf ne Zielscheibe. Entweder ich packe es so, oder ich habe Pech so einfach sehe ich das und damit bin ich bislang nicht schlecht gefahren, zumal sihc das eh mehr an der Realität orientiert. Kein Realrennfahrer wird mal eben hunderte Runden vor einem Rennen trainieren können, irgendwann ist das auch nicht mehr nötig, das Gefühl für das auto entwickelt sich, die Routine erledigt den Rest.
> Bevor ich irgendwo allein meine Kreise drehe, fahre ich lieber anderen Ortes ein Rennen und schule damit mein Allgemeinskill, wahrscheinlich habe ich wohl auch deshalb den Überblick im Renne der so manchem Hotlapper schon in der ersten Kurve abhanden kommt.



Wobei man uns "Hotlapper" nicht immer falsch einschätzen sollte.
Ich bin schon häufig eine sehr schnelle Zeit auf Anhieb gefahren.
Auf der Schwarzbierbude (Assetto Corsa) beispielsweise bin ich mit dem Mazda 787B auf der Nos auf Anhieb meine 6:24,xxx gefahren und mit wenigen Runden auf LeMans die zweitschnellste Zeit.
Das liegt eben auch an der Routine mit dem Fahrzeug (so wie du es erwähnt hast), inzwischen kann ich innerhalb einer dreißigminütigen Session mit dem Mazda 787B eine Strecke sehr gut lernen, auf LeMans bin ich beispielsweise zuletzt zu GT4 Zeiten gefahren.
Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung, dass es (vor allem in R3E) viele Hotlapper gibt, die extrem viel Zeit für eine Kombination investieren, es gibt aber auch einige Fahrer, die solche Zeiten fast auf Anhieb aus dem Boden stampfen.


----------



## Andregee (2. Februar 2015)

Das Statement war nicht konkret auf  Hotlapper bezogen. Aber Raceroom und AC z.b laden auch dazu ein, das auto mit ienem Fahrstil der real nicht angebracht wäre, weil man sich entweder den Hals einfahren oder aber das auto schrotten würde, auf Zeiten zu trimmen, die jenseits von gut und böse sind, weil die Reifen viel zu verzeihend sind, was die Abnutzung und Grenzbereich betrifft und weil man mit surrealen Fahrmövern die eigentlich Zeit kosten würden, eher noch Zeit gutmachen kann.
Wie das in Cars ist, weiß ich selbst nicht, aus Mangel an Interesse fahre ich das kaum.


----------



## Dedde (12. Februar 2015)

in den patchnotes steht jetzt schon ne weile das man sein profil nicht löschen soll. was hat es damit auf sich? also nicht löschen?


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Februar 2015)

Beim letzten Update stand nichts mehr bei. Hab es aber trotzdem nicht gelöscht und keine Probleme.


----------



## Modmaster (13. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute, 

wir wollen heute Abend in unserer Community ein wenig online fahren. Wer also Lust hat, darf uns gerne in unseren Teamspeak besuchen und mitfahren. Ich denke mal, das wir so ab 20 - 20:30 Uhr im Teamspeak sind.

Link zu unserer Community : pcars-forum.de


----------



## TSchaK (13. Februar 2015)

Ich würde ja mitfahren, hab aber seit paar Tagen ein Problem: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ein Tipp wie ich die Belichtung wieder auf "Normal" bekomme?

Bzw. Wo kann ich mein Profil löschen?


----------



## KaterTom (13. Februar 2015)

...user\xxx\Dokumente\Project Cars\Profile dort die default.sav löschen. Und im übergeordneten Ordner noch die graphicsconfigdx11.xml löschen.
@ Modmaster: Wie schafft ihr es überhaupt ein MP Rennen zu Ende zu fahren? Ich schaffe nicht ein einziges. Seit ein paar Tagen crashed bei mir jedes! MP Rennen. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust!


----------



## TSchaK (13. Februar 2015)

Danke
Funktioniert aber wieder nachdem ich die Grafiksettings geändert hab 

Online Rennen sind bei mir kein Problem


----------



## Dedde (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab cars jetzt ca 2 Monate nicht mehr gespielt wg anderen games und ac. 
Ich bin wirklich überrascht was sich seither nochmal in der fahrphysik getan hat. Echt super, keine abstürze etc. Ich sehe dem kommenden release recht zuversichtlich entgegen.


----------



## KaterTom (18. Februar 2015)

Diesen Optimismus kann ich leider nicht teilen. Es gibt immer noch viele Baustellen und es ist kaum noch zeit. Vier Wochen vor Release müsste das Spiel eigentlich schon so gut wie fertig sein.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Februar 2015)

Fertig sollte es vor Jahren schon sein


----------



## Reddgar (18. Februar 2015)

Naja, also vor ca. 1-2 Monaten mal gespielt. Manche strecken waren nicht fertig, ansonsten lief es gut! Auch der MP ging, und in der Karriere war die vertonung nur halbfertig, der rest wurde von einer Computerstimme gesprochen  

Das einzige was mich an Project Cars stört ist die geringe fahrzeugasuwahl! Nur ~70 Autos? Sollten sich bei Forza mal was abgucken. Das Geld für die Lizenzen wäre auf jede Fall da! Wünsche mir mehr serienfahrzeuge ....


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Februar 2015)

Vor Jahren? War nicht der ursprüngliche Releasetermin letztes Jahr im November und wurde da das erste Mal verschoben?
@Kater: 
Wo siehst du denn noch soviele Baustellen? So wirklich viele gravierende Mängel (eigentlich gar keine) sind mir in letzter Zeit nicht aufgefallen. Cars ist jetzt schon fertiger und vollständiger als die meisten anderen Sims.


----------



## Dedde (18. Februar 2015)

Also zumindest die autos und strecken die ich getestet habe waren top. Die auswahl ist völlig ok. Bitte komm nicht mit forza oder gt6 wo über 1000 autos hat und sich bald alle gleich fahren/anhören.. ca 70 zum Release finde ich gut, zumal die auswahl kaum besser sein könnte
Aber ich sag immer noch...  Pcars mit der Physik von ac und mod Support, dann wäre es das perfekte spiel


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Februar 2015)

Du willst zurück auf die Physik von AC? Besser nicht....


----------



## ak1504 (18. Februar 2015)

lool...


----------



## IJOJOI (18. Februar 2015)

pCars wird auf den 2. April verschoben!
Die paar Tage sind dann auch schon egal


----------



## ak1504 (18. Februar 2015)

Na was denn nun... Hier steht 2. April


Project CARS News Xbox One - XboxFront.de


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Februar 2015)

Finde es absolut in Ordnung, dass das Spiel verscoben worden ist, schließlich reden wir von 2 Wochen hauptsache eine Sache wie Ac Unity etc wiederholt sich nicht erneut.
GTA5 kommt sowieso am 24 März somit ist man erstmal was beschäftigt.


----------



## norse (18. Februar 2015)

April, super ... und dann wirds wieder verschoben? ... ich glaub die Vorbestellung zieh ich zurück -.-


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Februar 2015)

Wie konnte man das Game eigentlich vorher testen?
Hatte nirgendwo was gefunden um es zu testen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wie konnte man das Game eigentlich vorher testen?
> Hatte nirgendwo was gefunden um es zu testen.



LOL nicht dein Ernst oder? 
PCGH berichtete doch schon sehr sehr sehr früh von dem Spiel. Damals war es noch möglich ab 10 € zugang zur damals preAlpha Phase zu bekommen. Als genügend Geld zusammen gekommen ist und es irgendwelche Rechtliche Probleme gab wurde das "Spenden" beendet und man konnte nicht mehr neu einsteigen. 
Aber jeder der damals sich eingekauft hat, darf auch heute noch spielen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt es ist mir ein Rätsel wie man das nicht mitbekommen konnte. Nicht nur PCGH hatte News zu diesem Spiel.


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Februar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> LOL nicht dein Ernst oder?
> PCGH berichtete doch schon sehr sehr sehr früh von dem Spiel. Damals war es noch möglich ab 10 € zugang zur damals preAlpha Phase zu bekommen. Als genügend Geld zusammen gekommen ist und es irgendwelche Rechtliche Probleme gab wurde das "Spenden" beendet und man konnte nicht mehr neu einsteigen.
> Aber jeder der damals sich eingekauft hat, darf auch heute noch spielen.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt es ist mir ein Rätsel wie man das nicht mitbekommen konnte. Nicht nur PCGH hatte News zu diesem Spiel.



Mir ist bewusst das die da oft Tests zu gemacht haben aber ich wusste das nunmal nicht mit der Spende ist aber auch kein Weltuntergang oder?


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte es damals wenige Tage nachdem das Forum dazu online ging gekauft.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst das die da oft Tests zu gemacht haben aber ich wusste das nunmal nicht mit der Spende ist aber auch kein Weltuntergang oder?



Natürlich ist das kein Weltuntergang.  Trotzdem erstaunlich das es wirklich Menschen gibt die das nicht mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Dedde (19. Februar 2015)

Bin auf fb darauf aufmerksam geworden.  hab dann ein paar vid angeschaut und gedacht wtf xD.  Habs auch gleich sehr früh gekauft


----------



## Modmaster (20. Februar 2015)

Wir fahren heute Abend wieder ein paar Runden Project CARS. Wer mitfahren möchte, kann sich gerne im Teamspeak unserer Community einfinden. 

Wenn wir genug Fahrer sind, können wir auch eine Passwort Lobby starten.


----------



## IJOJOI (20. Februar 2015)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## crazyracer98 (20. Februar 2015)

Hi,

Ich hab mal so 'n Frage: Wo ist denn Project CARS im Moment am günstigsten?
Bzw. kann man sich irgendwann die Auto von der Limited Edition nachbestellen, dann als DLC oder so?

Gruß
crazy


----------



## mynx30 (25. Februar 2015)

Hat wer n Plan, ob die Engine mit 6 Kernen merklich besser läuft als mit 4 ? Ich hab noch keine Benchmarks mit Hexa-Cors gefunden.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Februar 2015)

mynx30 schrieb:


> Hat wer n Plan, ob die Engine mit 6 Kernen merklich besser läuft als mit 4 ? Ich hab noch keine Benchmarks mit Hexa-Cors gefunden.



Ja, das läuft sie.

Video aufgrund von "Gründen" entfernt.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Februar 2015)

Gibt es da auch Benchmarks zu?


----------



## Modmaster (25. Februar 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch Benchmarks zu?



Noch nicht, aber ein Community Mitglied hat einen 6-Kernen, und die werden ordentlich ausgelastet.

Btw. 

Wir veranstalten am Freitag den 27.02.2015 gegen 21 Uhr ein Funevent in unserer Community. 

Gefahren wird der Renault Clio Cup @ Brands Hatch Indy.

Wer mitfahren möchte, ist dazu herzlich eingeladen.

Einfach im Forum anmelden, Like oder Beitrag hinterlassen und zur besagten Uhrzeit in unseren Teamspeak erscheinen 

Alle Informationen gibt es hier :  Funevent - Renault Clio Cup @ Brands Hatch Indy


----------



## Dedde (25. Februar 2015)

kann ich bestätigen. läuft tadellos mit 6kernen. ich kann mir mal wieder anzeigen lassen wie sie ausgelastet sind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLLEME4Bpao


----------



## Andregee (26. Februar 2015)

Ging es beim test um einen 3moduler/ 6 halbkerner oder um 6 intel kerne.
Für einen i7 kann ich sagen das die 4 zusätzlichen Threads von SMT eher bremsen.
Deaktiviert man 2 kerne im bios und testet einmal mit und einmal ohne smt bringt smt im 2 Kernbetrieb bis zu 50% Mehrperformance, ab 4 Kernen nichts mehr, was ein eindeutiges ZEichen ist, das die Skalierung über mehr als 4 Kerne schlecht ist.
Nur weil alle Kerne angesprochen werden heißt das nicht das die sinnvoll genutzt werden, meist wird die Last nur zwischen den Kernen hin und hergeschoben vom Scheduler.
Beim i7 liegt auch eine gro0e Last auf allen 8 Threads ohne das es etwas bringt.


----------



## Modmaster (27. Februar 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Alle Informationen gibt es hier :  Funevent - Renault Clio Cup @ Brands Hatch Indy



Hi Leute,

wir haben für heute Abend noch ein paar Plätze frei. Wer also Bock auf ein Funevent hat, einfach im Forum anmelden, den Beitrag liken oder kommentieren und heute Abend ins Teamspeak kommen.

Zu diesen Zeitpunkt sind wir 16 Fahrer. Wird sicherlich ein Heidenspaß werden


----------



## onlygaming (7. März 2015)

Läuft PCars bei mir? Da ja als Prozi ein i7 angegeben wird.....

i5 2500K @ 4Ghz
GTX 660 Asus OC
Z77 Extreme 3


----------



## IJOJOI (7. März 2015)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Die Graka ist etwas schwächer als meine, also gehe ich von Mittel-Hoch in FullHD und DS2X aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

werde ich mit meinem Knecht pC auf Ultra spielen können?


Gruß-Amer


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. März 2015)

Natürlich. Die Frage ist halt ob es dann noch flüssig läuft


----------



## 1awd1 (7. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> werde ich mit meinem Knecht pC auf Ultra spielen können?
> 
> ...



Wird wohl eng werden. AMD und cars sind wohl immer noch nicht ganz warm miteinander.   Aber auch auf high sieht cars immer noch sehr gut aus und stellt vergleichbare Titel in den Schatten. Also entspannt bleiben und darauf hoffen, dass AMD schnell nen optimierten Treiber bringt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. März 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Wird wohl eng werden. AMD und cars sind wohl immer noch nicht ganz warm miteinander.   Aber auch auf high sieht cars immer noch sehr gut aus und stellt vergleichbare Titel in den Schatten. Also entspannt bleiben und darauf hoffen, dass AMD schnell nen optimierten Treiber bringt.



Langsam aber sicher geht mir das am Nerv, dass Nvidia bei fast allen Titeln besser läuft ..

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## LudwigX (7. März 2015)

NVidia läuft bei nicht bei fast allen Spielen schneller, sondern nur bei den nVidia Gameworks Titeln. Selbst wenn diese auf völlig anderen Engines basieren. Was für ein Zufall


----------



## 1awd1 (7. März 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher geht mir das am Nerv, dass Nvidia bei fast allen Titeln besser läuft ..
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Ich meine, dass mir das egal ist, da ich nach meiner 7970 aus genau diesem Grund wieder ne Nvidia gekauft habe. Mir ist es wirklich egal, welcher Hersteller auf meiner Grafikkarte steht, entscheidend ist nur die Leistung und da steht Nvidia bei keiner Sim schlechter da als AMD, bei den meisten besser. Wenn sich das mal ändert, kommt halt wieder ne rote in den Rechner, bis dahin geht mein Geld weiter an die Grünen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. März 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass mir das egal ist, da ich nach meiner 7970 aus genau diesem Grund wieder ne Nvidia gekauft habe. Mir ist es wirklich egal, welcher Hersteller auf meiner Grafikkarte steht, entscheidend ist nur die Leistung und da steht Nvidia bei keiner Sim schlechter da als AMD, bei den meisten besser. Wenn sich das mal ändert, kommt halt wieder ne rote in den Rechner, bis dahin geht mein Geld weiter an die Grünen.



Gibts überhaupt Games wo AMT besser da steht als Nvidia? 

Ausgenommen Mantle bei BF4 & co ?


----------



## 1awd1 (7. März 2015)

Bestimmt. Ich spiele allerdings nur noch Rennspiele am PC und da gibt's glaub ich aktuell kein einziges, wo AMD vor Nvidia steht. Sehr schade, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie günstig die 290X verramscht werden. Vielleicht bekommt AMD das irgendwann ja mal besser hin, zur Zeit ist das ja eher was für leidensfähige Zocker...


----------



## Andregee (7. März 2015)

Naja in AC ist AMD auf echtem Ultra besser als Nvidia. Ich weiß gleich werden wieder die Stimmen kommen, wo es heißt, ja aber das liegt nur an den Reflexionen. Dann muss ich aber fragen, wer hat in den anderen Games die einzelnen Schalter auf der Suche nach besserer Performance bei AMD bemüht.
Fakt ist das bei Cars irgenwas krumm ist. Meine 7970 dümmpelt oft bei 60% Last rum, während der 3770k am Ende ist, wobei das ganze jedoch streckenabhängig ist. Die Nordschleife z.b läuft super, manch lumpige Strecken brechen auf 50% der FPS Zahl ein und das sollte nicht einzig auf den Treiber zu schieben sein.
In Raceroom, Rfactor2 und Iracing steht AMD übrigens auch nicht schlechter da. Einzig Cars ist die Ausnahme. Aber das sollte nicht verwundern, wo das gróße grüne Logo nicht zu übersehen ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (7. März 2015)

Ich spreche nur für mein System und Spiele und da taugt die AMD nicht soviel wie die Nvidia. In AC können beide Karten keine vollen Details stemmen und dabei noch spielbare Bildraten erzeugen (und mit den notwendiger Weise reduzierten Details fährt Nvidia Kreise um die AMD aber wenn dir die 40 FPS in HD reichen hast du natürlich Recht), iracing läuft bekanntlich auf beiden Karten nur dürftig und raceroom ist dank moderaten Anforderungen eher genügsam, daher auch keine wirklich Herausforderung. RF2 lief laaaange auf Nvidia deutlich besser, auch du hast lange geschimpft, erst nah Monaten hat ein Update für spielbare Bildraten gesorgt (wieder eins der AMD Problemchen, es dauert einfach zu lange, bis optimiert wird). Wer am Ende Schuld ist, juckt mich aber auch nicht, denn von Schuldzuweisungen laufen meine Spiele auch nicht besser. Hauptsache es läuft und da ich mit meinem Grafikkartenhersteller nicht verheiratet bin, kann ich mich auch sehr schnell von ihm trennen (manch einer hat da ja anscheinend eine sehr innige Bindung und mag den einen lieber als den anderen, ich bin da nicht so Markenverliebt und eher der untreue Typ).


----------



## Andregee (7. März 2015)

Du kannst doch deine 780ti mit deiner alten 7970 vergleichen. 
In AC kann man eine AMD karte übrigens auch so anpassen das ohne großen Optikverlust die FPS steigen so dsa es tripletauglich ist. Iracing konnte ich bislang im Triple mit maximalen Settings fahren, nur seit Oktober November nicht mehr, der Patch hat die Performance im Schattensektor drastisch verschlechtert, seitdem muss ich alles bis auf den oberen Reiter deaktivieren. Sowas nenne ich mal gekonntes Update.
Schuldfrage? mir egal. Solange Cars nicht vernünftig läuft nutze ich es halt nicht. Nur leider kann ich mit meiner Kaufentscheidung keinen Beitrag zu deren Politik leisten, denn nach aktuellem Stand hätte ich es aus Prinzip nicht gekauft da ich der Meinung bin das bei einem Crowfunding Projekt eine einseitige GPU Herstellerbindung unp´äßlich erscheint. Würde man als Backer keinen Key zugesendet bekommen, würde ich den öffentlichkeitswirksam im Klo runterspülen, denn von der angeblichen Performanceverbesserung die stets für AMD Nutzer angepriesen wurde, ist nicht wirklich etwas zu sehen.
Einen Groll hege ich deshalb jedoch nicht. Solang die SOunds von Cars weiterhin auf einem so niedrigen Niveau nervig ertönen und das FFB so altbacken im GTR2 Stil mit canned effects  daherkommt, existieren rein vom Fahrspaß für mich weitaus bessere ALternativen. Es ist mal ganz nett, die Nos im Effektgewitter zu fahren, aber nach 20 Minuten wirds dann doch langweilig. Von daher ist alles gut.


----------



## 1awd1 (7. März 2015)

Ich seh das entspannter als du. Ich will meinen Spaß am PC haben und wenn dazu ne andere Grafikkarte nötig ist, dann ist das halt so.  Ist in anderen Bereichen ja auch so und daher juckts mich kaum bis gar nicht (würd ich wohl auch etwas anders sehen, wenn meine erst 4 Jahre alte Grafikkarte auf einmal nicht mehr reicht... ). Und ja, auch mit der AMD bekommt man durch Detailsreduzierung spielbare Bildraten, man muss halt nur mehr runterregeln als mit der Nvidia. Deine Soundverliebtheit kenne ich ja mittlerweile auch wenn ich sie nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Ich mag den Sound von cars, gibt zwar besseres aber auch deutlich schlechteres. Beim FFB stelle ich die Effekte alle ab und so das für mich derzeit beste FFB habe, was es gibt (probiers mal aus). Aber auch das ist natürlich nur eine Frage des Geschmacks, richtig und falsch gibt es da eh nicht. Der eine mag das, der andere jenes und mit nem echten Auto hat das meiste davon eh nix zu tun.


----------



## Andregee (7. März 2015)

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt, habe nur meine Prinzipien, denen ich treu bleibe und dazu gehört auch meine DREI Jahre alte Grafikkarte erst dann zu ersetzen, wenn es sich wirklich lohnt und nicht für im Schnitt 30% mehr, was bereits durch einen Regler der zumeist kaum sichtbare Auswirkungen zeigt wieder aufgefressen wird. Ich betrachte das zocken als elementar unwichtig, die meiste Zeit am PC verbringe ich mit gänzlich differenten Dingen. Das du meine Soundverliebtheit nicht nachvollziehen kannst ist ja nicht schlimm, jeder legt da andere Maßstäbe an, es nimmt sich sicher auch nicht jeder die Zeit seine Anlage auf Raumgegebenheiten einzumessen, die Aufstellung der LS zu optimieren und auf akkustische Dämpfung zu achten.
Nur sind die Soundsamples in Cars so schräg daneben, das sie dem Original nicht im geringsten gleichen. Allein der MP4-12C GT3, furchtbar, unterestes Modniveau und der Sound macht imho mehr Immersion aus, als ein paar surreale Postprocessing Effekte.
Das FFB mag ich abseits der Sondereffekte nicht, da der Pneumatic trail einfach nicht real auf das Rückstellmoment wirkt. Ich kann die Kurven mir 20 oder 200Km7h umrunden, die Rückstellkraft bleibt gleich. Diese Art FFB gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in GTR1, ich finde es langweilig. Ich möchte spüren wie das Rückstellmoment beim beschleunigen anwächst, aber diese Dynamik scheint  in Cars völlig abhanden.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. März 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz entspannt, habe nur meine Prinzipien, denen ich treu bleibe und dazu gehört auch meine DREI Jahre alte Grafikkarte erst dann zu ersetzen, wenn es sich wirklich lohnt und nicht für im Schnitt 30% mehr, was bereits durch einen Regler der zumeist kaum sichtbare Auswirkungen zeigt wieder aufgefressen wird. Ich betrachte das zocken als elementar unwichtig, die meiste Zeit am PC verbringe ich mit gänzlich differenten Dingen. Das du meine Soundverliebtheit nicht nachvollziehen kannst ist ja nicht schlimm, jeder legt da andere Maßstäbe an, es nimmt sich sicher auch nicht jeder die Zeit seine Anlage auf Raumgegebenheiten einzumessen, die Aufstellung der LS zu optimieren und auf akkustische Dämpfung zu achten.
> Nur sind die Soundsamples in Cars so schräg daneben, das sie dem Original nicht im geringsten gleichen. Allein der MP4-12C GT3, furchtbar, unterestes Modniveau und der Sound macht imho mehr Immersion aus, als ein paar surreale Postprocessing Effekte.
> Das FFB mag ich abseits der Sondereffekte nicht, da der Pneumatic trail einfach nicht real auf das Rückstellmoment wirkt. Ich kann die Kurven mir 20 oder 200Km7h umrunden, die Rückstellkraft bleibt gleich. Diese Art FFB gab es schon vor 10 Jahren in GTR1, ich finde es langweilig. Ich möchte spüren wie das Rückstellmoment beim beschleunigen anwächst, aber diese Dynamik scheint  in Cars völlig abhanden.



Das mit dem FFB kann ich so nicht bestätigen... Hmm, villeicht nochmal genau darauf achten. Sonst ist die Performance bei AMD Karten zwar schlechter, aber keineswegs "schlimm". Bei Nvidia hat pCars nunmal schon ein Profil, dass bei AMD noch fehlt. Ich habe keine probleme mit meiner 7970, die Leistung ist in den letzten Builds eindeutig gestigen. Ich habe zwar nur einen Vergleich zu meinem 570 SLI im Zweit-PC aber es bewegt sich FPS technisch auf einem ordentlichen Level.

Für mich hat FFB technisch AC am meisten Rückstand. iRacing gefällt mir genauso wie rF2 sehr gut. pCars auch. Die Sondereffekte hab ich immer aus, sofern die überhaupt noch von Standard drin sind bei Cars.


----------



## Andregee (7. März 2015)

Ich habe eben nochmal mehere Fahrzeuge getestet, die Rückstellkraft ist stets konstant, klar man spürt untersteuern, übersteuern, und es ruckelt etwas wenn man über Curbs fährt. Das langt mir aber nicht für ein perfektes Empfinden, ich möchte spüren wie die es in der lenkung zerrt, wenn man die Kurvengeschwindigkeit steigert. In Rf2 spüre ich das perfekt, in Game Stock Car dank Real Feel ebenfalls, Iracing naja geht so, Mit einem G27 oder CSR spürt man diese Differenzen natürlich nicht, da die Kraft der Geräte nicht ausreicht um die Steigerung des Rückstellmomentes adäquat darzustellen, ein CSW V2 sollte es schon sein, wenngleich mit einem Servo natürlch deutlich mehr Freude aufkommt.   Cars baut auf generische Effekte auf, genau darum kann man da auch an irgendwelchen Reglern Einflüsse nehmen, was so nicht möglich wäre, wenn die real simulierte Kraft an der Radaufhängung abgegriffen worden wäre. In Iracing Rf2 und AC findet man diese Art Regler nicht, weil es prinzipbedingt nicht möglich ist Einfluss dieser Art auf das FFB auszuüben, wenn dieses nativ übermittelt wird.
GtR2 mit guten einstellungen in der PLR fühlt sich genauso an wie Cars, dsa ist mir für 10 Jahre fortschreitende Entwicklung etwas wenig für einen Titel, der für sich in Anspruch nimmt, das ultimative Erlebnis zu werden.
Was die Performance betrifft, die 7970 ist eigentlich nichtmal so schlecht, dumm nur das teilweise 40% ihrer Leistung aus unerfindlichen Gründen auf einigen Strecken nicht abgerufen werden, weil da irgendetwas im Hintergrund die Leistung mindert. Dieses Verhalten kenne ich von keiner weiteren Simulation, schon gar nicht als Single Player auf einer Strecke.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. März 2015)

FFB wird in pCars direkt abgegriffen, kannst du gerne nochmal nachlesen .



> Cars baut auf generische Effekte auf, genau darum kann man da auch an irgendwelchen Reglern Einflüsse nehmen, was so nicht möglich wäre, wenn die real simulierte Kraft an der Radaufhängung abgegriffen worden wäre. In Iracing Rf2 und AC findet man diese Art Regler nicht, weil es prinzipbedingt nicht möglich ist Einfluss dieser Art auf das FFB auszuüben, wenn dieses nativ übermittelt wird.



Das verstehe ich allerdings nicht.... Meinst du die FFB Einstellungen im Setup? Denn auch in AC kann man "canned" effekte einstellen, die auch von standard aktiv sind. (Straßeneffekt, Rutscheffekt, Curbeffekt...)
Hier ist ein kleines Diagramm wie's bei pCars gemacht wird: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (8. März 2015)

Anders als in Cars kann man aber bei AC nicht die grundsätzliche FFB Charakteristik ändern, man kann nur Zusatzeffekte aktivieren, aber nicht das Rückstellmoment in Abhängigkeit von Longitudinal und Lateralkräften regeln. Wenn das FFB nativ ausgegeben wird, bedeutet das das genau die Kräfte weitergegeben werden die an der Radaufhängung simuliert werden. Sobald man da mittels Reglern eingreifen kann, arbeitet eine Zusatzroutine im Hintergrund und schon sind wir bei generischen Effekten. An einer realen Radaufhängung kann man auch nicht einfach bestimmen, welche Kräfte verstärkt oder abgeschwächt am Lenkrad ankommen sollen, einzig und allein die Radgeometrie selbst bestimmt die Auswirkungen des auf sie ausgeübten Krafteinflusses durch den Fahrbetrieb,


----------



## 1awd1 (8. März 2015)

In den anderen Spielen kannst du das genauso einstellen, wie in Cars. Dort geht es halt nur über den einen "großen" FFB Stärke Regler und in cars halt etwas differenzierter. Wäre ja auch blöd, wenn man darauf keinen Einfluss nehmen könnte mit unseren doch recht schwachen Massenmarktlenkrädern.
Klanglich reicht mir das absolut aus, ich fahre nur mit Kopfhörern und höre nur onbardsound. Das kommt in cars gut rüber, auch wenn es das ein oder andere Fahrzeug dort gibt, dass weniger gut klingt. Keine aktuell erhältliche Sim hat den perfekten Klang, auch rrrre nicht. Allein für die altenDTM Autos sollte man sie steinigen (aber zuerst die Leute von Kunos).


----------



## Andregee (8. März 2015)

Wo kann man denn in Iracing, Rf2 oder AC einfluss auf die Longitudinal und LAteralkräfte nehmen, das einzige was ich verstellen kann ist die Gesamtstärke, ich kann aber nichts ins Signal hineinpfuschen und die Kennlinien verbiegen. Das ist in AC zusätzliche Doseneffekte hinzugeschaltet werden können, spielt bei dem Vergleich keine Rolle, da die genannten Kräfte stets an der Radaufhängung nicht manipulierbar ermittelt werden. man kann nur ein paar Zusatzeffekte drüberlegen, aber diese Möglichkeit besteht auch bei Iracing und Rf2 nicht.
Die einzige Sim die es ebenso handhabt wie Cars ist Raceroom, aber dort sind dynamische Rückstellkräfte auch nicht vorhanden.
Was den KLang betrifft, so klingt RAceroom bei den meisten Samples die auch heute noch aufgezeichnet werden können deutlich besser, jedes GT3 Fahrzeug klingt um Welten realer als in Cars, wo man genau raushört, das das nur ein Sammelsorium aus Synthisamples ist. Das man die DTM92 Fahrzeuge schwer im BEtrieb aufnehmen kann, sollte denke ich verständlich sein. Aber auch unabhänging von der Samplegüte klingt die komplette Soundengine in CArs als wäre der Hochton übersteuert, gecuttet und niedrig gesampelt, das höre ich sowohl mit Onboardsound als auch über die Soundkarte.
Ich finde es scheußlich, auf gleich niedrigem Niveau wie den Sound von AC.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. März 2015)

Du nimmst halt auf alle Kräfte gleichzeitig Einfluss und in cars kannst du halt einzeln eingreifen. Wo ist das Problem? Am Ende wirkt bei keinem der Spiele eine echte Kraft (außer die des Elektromotors in deinem Lenkrad), es wird immer irgendwas errechnet und theoretische Werte verarbeitet. Und wie gut das funktioniert merken grad die ganzen Servo-Fahrer, die mit völlig unrealistischen Werten zu kämpfen haben. Kennlinien kann ich in ir z.B. auch verbiegen, nennt sich dann non-linear mode. Ist aber auch gar nicht so schlimm, wie du es hier verkaufen möchtest, denn es ist und bleibt eine Frage des Geschmacks. Beim Sound siehts auch nicht anders aus. Dir gefällts nicht, anderen sehr gut. Ich mag den Klang, analysiere ihn aber auch nicht bis ins kleinste Details, sondern fahre einfach nur. Und solang 99% der Leute hier eh auf ihrem Bürostuhl vor nem 24 Zöller sitzen, braucht man sich um real oder nicht eh keine Gedanken machen, sondern nur darum, obs Spaß macht.


----------



## Andregee (8. März 2015)

Es besteht ein großer Unterschied ob ich das FFB in seiner GEsamtheit einfach nur verstärke oder bestimmte Kennlinien verändere so das ein Signal herauskommt, das so an der Radaufhängung nicht simuliert wird, denn dazu ist eine separate Routine nötig und somit sind wir bei generischen Effekten, das war der Tenor der Aussage und die lässt sich nicht durch dein Argument, das man bei anderen Sims die STärke des FFB variieren kann, widerlegen. Wenn man ein natives FFB ausgibt, ist es nicht möglich einzelne Kraftarten abzuschwächen oder zu verstärkem, es wird nur das ausgegeben was direkt an der Radaufhängung berechnet wird, ob das nun 100% exakt ist oder nicht spielt hierbei erstmal keine Rolle, es ging nur um die Frage generisch oder nativ. Die Rückstellkraft in Cars ist nicht dynamisch, es spielt keine Rolle ob ich mit 20km/h aus der Box fahre oder mit 200km/h die Mutkurve durcheile, Rückstellmoment x=x,  Generik vom feinsten.
Ich finde es langweilig weil alt von vorgestern, hat sich abgenutzt. Da kann die Grafik auch nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen.
Ob das nun weiteren Personenkreisen zusagt oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht, ich habe stets nur meinen STandpunkt vertreten und mein Empfinden geäußert.

Falls du Game Stock Car besitzt, fahre doch mal mit dem formula Extreme ein paar Runden, allein die ersten 2 Kurven werden dir aufzeigen was ich konkret meine, man gibt Gas und das Rim zerrt mehr und mehr in den Händen, dazu noch ein Servo und der Spaß kann beginnen, für Cars wäre ein Servo reine Verschwendung, wer will schon konstante 16Nm oder auch 10 bei abgeschwächter Einstellung spüren, egal ob er gerade mit 20 in die Box abbiegt oder die Eau Rouge mit Vollgas meistert,


----------



## Modmaster (9. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJh2w5Sj9RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. März 2015)

hier stand Unsinn....


----------



## Andregee (10. März 2015)

Wie immer also.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. März 2015)

Nicht frech werden junger Mann!


----------



## Modmaster (11. März 2015)

Einige müssen dann doch noch bis Mai 2015 warten.

Project CARS Release Date Moves To May 2015 ? WMD Portal


----------



## IJOJOI (11. März 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Einige müssen dann doch noch bis Mai 2015 warten.
> 
> Project CARS Release Date Moves To May 2015 ? WMD Portal



Ouch... ich kann das gehate schon riechen.... Keine gute Marketingstategie...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. März 2015)

Ich bin geduldig, gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Einige müssen dann doch noch bis Mai 2015 warten.
> 
> Project CARS Release Date Moves To May 2015 ? WMD Portal



Es ist mir eigentlich egal wann es kommt wenn alles vernünftig läuft aber sie tun sich keinen gefallen es von einem Monat auf den nächsten zu verschieben dann sollen sie lieber gleich sagen August oder November.
Ich glaube auch nicht das noch soviel daran gearbeitet wird denke mal eher das es da Probleme mit verschiedenen Lizenzen gibt und da noch Verhandlungen laufen.


edit:  Aber auf den Spiele / Games Seiten liest man noch nichts davon . . .


----------



## IJOJOI (11. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlkF0BIUcpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jor-El (13. März 2015)

Gut Ding will Weile haben und es kommt alles zu dem der warten kann. 

ot: Hat zufällig von euch schon eine Invitation für das CS Wheelbase v2 bekommen? Im Mai sollen die Ersten rausgehen und hab immer noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## 1awd1 (13. März 2015)

Die ersten V2 wurden schon letztes Jahr ausgeliefert. Ich habe meine z.B. im Dezember bekommen. Invite Codes werden z.B. im VR-Forum regelmäßig verschenkt.


----------



## Jor-El (14. März 2015)

Ah, ok. Hab mich da mal angemeldet. Mal hoffen, dass da mal ein Code unter den Hammer kommt. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2015)

Project Cars - Alle 70 Autos im Überblick von GameStar 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYZzY4IXhGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Die sehen wirklich extrem stark aus! Bin sehr gespannt auf Project Cars, hoffentlich wars die letzte Verschiebung...


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2015)

Der McLaren P1 gefällt mir sehr gut.

Tolles Video.


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

Hab mir die Limited Edition gekauft. Allein der McLaren F1 war es mir Wert.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

Den hast du ja auch standard bei Driveclub, hätte sich auch für deine Zwecke lohnen können.


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

DriveClub sieht nicht nach einem Rennspiel aus, was mir gefallen könnte. Da nützt auch der McLaren F1 nichts. Project CARS wird auch kein Meisterwerk, aber zumindest mal wieder ein vernünftiges Rennspiel seit den letzten 10 Jahren.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. April 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Den hast du ja auch standard bei Driveclub, hätte sich auch für deine Zwecke lohnen können.



Driveclub ist ein mieser Arcade-Racer, PCars ist da viel viel besser. 

Wobei es den McLaren F1 auch in Assetto Corsa gibt. Aber das eignet sich am ehesten zum hotlappen, nicht wikrlich um Rennen gegen die KI oder auch Servern mit dir unbekannten Leuten zu fahren.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

An Assetto Corsa gefällt mir nicht, dass es eine reine Motorsport-Simulation ist, wo es nur eintönige Rennstrecken gibt. Das finde ich ja schon an Project CARS so mies, aber hier gibt es ja wenigstens noch mehr Abwechslung dank einigen doch sehr schönen Strecken, einem dynamischen Wettersystem und Tageszeiten. 

Rennstrecken finde ich prinzipiell langweilig. Man kann ja ruhig ein paar davon haben wie die Nordschleife oder Monte Carlo. Doch durch Natur zu fahren ist deutlich eindrucksvoller. Da gibt es keine künstlichen Streckenbegrenzungen, Kiesbetten und langweiligen Asphalt. Dort geht es durch Wälder und über Berge an Wasserfällen vorbei über Schluchten, wo man abstürzen kann. Das ist Racing! Nicht auf öden Rennstrecken, wo es überall gleich aussieht und kaum natürliche Hindernisse vorhanden sind. Wenn ich Rennen fahre, dann will ich was zu bestaunen haben und das geht nur bei Strecken, die durch die schönsten und gefährlichsten Regionen der Erde führen.

Spiele mit Rennstrecken gibt es wie Sand am Meer und genauso dämliche Arcade-Racer. Aber ein Spiel was ne ordentliche simulationslastige Fahrphysik mit tollen landschaftlichen Strecken verbindet gibt es so gut wie nicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2015)

Wenn ich Rennen fahre habe ich gar keine Zeit mir die Landschaft anzusehen.


----------



## gamain (5. April 2015)

Die Umgebung dient mir nur als Hilfe für Bremspunkte etc.. so wie diese in PCars aussieht reicht mir das mehr als dicke hin


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Rennen fahre habe ich gar keine Zeit mir die Landschaft anzusehen.



Er schaut halt von seiner linken und rechten zum Fenster hinaus.


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Natürlich gibts sowas. Richard Burns Rally


----------



## Dedde (17. April 2015)

Pcars hat den gold status erreicht um wird im mai released


----------



## Drukhi (19. April 2015)

Sooo, es ist fertig;

Das Schadensmodell von Project CARS im Detail. (1080p60 encodiert noch)

Inklusive Wertungs-Preview für diesen Teilbereich!

Viel Spaß!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJcG2MszHrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

Also ich muss doch echt sagen, das Schadensmodell ist einfach der Hammer, die Grafik eben so... Nur schade dass das Spiel mittlerweile auch schon etliche male verschoben wurde.


----------



## Drukhi (19. April 2015)

naja, 07.05 ist ja nicht mehr weit. 

Und die Verschiebungen haben dem Spiel auch gut getan. - Nur an der Kommunikation (2 Verschiebungen im März) könnte man wohl arbeiten...


----------



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

Joar schon, aber was soll ich sagen? Mich würds nicht wundern wenn es nochmal verschoben wird. Seit den etlichen verschiebungen von GTA V wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr.

Hoffe die Steuerung über Lenkrad wird gut optimiert, nicht wie etwa in Asseto Corsa.. Wo man 2-3 Stunden extremst nervig nach den perfekten Settings suchen muss bevor das G27 dann 100%ig läuft,,, ohne das wenn de lenkst sofort direkt voll eingeschlagen wird,


----------



## Drukhi (19. April 2015)

Kann deine Skepsis verstehen aber auch beruhigen: Nein, Project CARS wird DEFINITIV nicht mehr verschoben. Nicht mal um Minuten!

Die Steuerung am Wheel (ich fahre mit dem Thrustmaster T300RS) ist richtig gelungen! Das Force Feedback ist anders als in AC aber ebenfalls richtig gut!

Die Presets je Wheel sind ebenfalls gut zu gebrauchen!
Um jedoch das letzte an FFB und Steuerung aus dem jeweiligen Wheel rauszuholen, muss man Zeit investieren.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. April 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nochmal mehere Fahrzeuge getestet, die Rückstellkraft ist stets konstant, klar man spürt untersteuern, übersteuern, und es ruckelt etwas wenn man über Curbs fährt..



Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her aber ich möchte nochmal hierauf zurück kommen. Die Rückstellkraft verändert sich mit steigender Geschwindigkeit. Ich meine das war schon immer so aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2015)

_Physik Wiki von pCars:_

http://en.pcars.shoutwiki.com/wiki/Physics


----------



## -Chris- (28. April 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,

wird für die retail Version von Project Cars auch ein Steam Account benötigt?


----------



## rolli (28. April 2015)

Ohne es sicher belegen zu können, würd ich mal auf "ja" tippen.
Schließlich läuft das Ganze schon seit langer Zeit über Steam (Beta-Builds), also müsste man dazu eine separate Version entwickeln.
Das kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Timmynator (28. April 2015)

Eindeutiges "Ja".


----------



## norse (29. April 2015)

Nein, es geht genauso ohne. Wurde im Vornherein doch schon gesagt - es geht mit als auch ohne Steam.


----------



## -Chris- (29. April 2015)

Das hört sich doch gut an, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## 1awd1 (29. April 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Nein, es geht genauso ohne. Wurde im Vornherein doch schon gesagt - es geht mit als auch ohne Steam.



Quelle bitte!


----------



## onlygaming (30. April 2015)

Kann man wenn man PCars auf DVD kauft, auch mit Leuten spielen die, die Steam Version haben?


----------



## rolli (1. Mai 2015)

Genau das würde ich mal anzweifeln.

Aber wartet doch mal einfach ab, bis wir eine sichere Quelle haben.
Alles andere ist Spekulatius.


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Mai 2015)

Natürlich kann man, ist ein und die selbe Version.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

Also das ist ja selbstsverständlich, ist ja auch ein und die selbe Plattform.


----------



## rolli (1. Mai 2015)

Also wird eurer Meinung nach die Boxversion auch Steam voraussetzen, womit natürlich klar wäre, dass die Versionen online untereinander kompatibel sind.
Wenn aber die Boxversion ohne Steam auskommt (was bislang noch niemand hier bestätigen konnte), halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich.
Oder nutzt pCars nicht Steamworks für den Multiplayer?


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Mai 2015)

Ja, PCars nutzt Steamworks mp und ist DEFINITIV auch in der Boxed Version mit Steam


----------



## rolli (1. Mai 2015)

Na dann hat sich das Thema ja wohl erledigt.
Danke für die endgültige Aufklärung.


----------



## Galford (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen und auch im WMD Forum nur etwas gesucht. Falls die Frage also schon beantwortet wurde: sorry.

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich aus mit der "Gewinnbeteiligung"? Kann ich als jemand der für 45 Euro eingestiegen ist, damals als es noch ging, tatsächlich damit rechnen das ich das Geld  ganz oder teilweise zurückbekomme (und natürlich das Spiel behalten darf), oder hängt es (immer noch) davon ab, wie sehr man sich bei der Entwicklung beteiligt hat?

PayPal Account ist hinterlegt und verifiziert.


----------



## LudwigX (1. Mai 2015)

Kann jemand etwas zur Performance mit AMD Grafikkarten sagen?

Kann man es mit einem 2500k und einer R9 290 mit durchweg mehr als 60 fps spielen?


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zur Performance mit AMD Grafikkarten sagen?
> 
> Kann man es mit einem 2500k und einer R9 290 mit durchweg mehr als 60 fps spielen?



Je nach KI Gegnern und Grafikeinstellung locker wobei meiner ins Limit bei Asseto Corsa kommt deswegen hab ich hm jz 4,3Ghz gegeben....

Noch eine Frage es gibt ja die Limited Edition und die Digital Edition und diese 3 Autos aus dem Modified Car Pack bekommt man die nur bei der Digital Edion?


----------



## Topper_Harley (2. Mai 2015)

Hab mir jetzt einige Videos angeguck und bin durchwegs begeistert bis auf ..... die Motorensounds, werden bzw. wurden die noch abgeändert?

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Porsches! Uaargh!


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Mai 2015)

Wird mein System das Game auf Ultra packen?


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage es gibt ja die Limited Edition und die Digital Edition und diese 3 Autos aus dem Modified Car Pack bekommt man die nur bei der Digital Edion?



Bei der Digital Edition (sprich Steam Version) sind die 5 Legendary Cars dabei, wie bei der LE. Das Modified Car Pack gibts zusätzlich als Vorbesteller Bonus.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Mai 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei der Digital Edition (sprich Steam Version) sind die 5 Legendary Cars dabei, wie bei der LE. Das Modified Car Pack gibts zusätzlich als Vorbesteller Bonus.


Achso okay danke


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wird mein System das Game auf Ultra packen?



Schau dir mal die Systemanforderungen an? Habe die jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei der Digital Edition (sprich Steam Version) sind die 5 Legendary Cars dabei, wie bei der LE. Das Modified Car Pack gibts zusätzlich als Vorbesteller Bonus.


Ist es bekannt ob es eine Möglichkeit geben wird auch später an diese Car Packs zu kommen?


----------



## rolli (2. Mai 2015)

@Topper_Harley
Porsche ist doch gar nicht dabei. 

@Galford
Das war doch kürzlich ein Sticky-Thema, das hab sogar ich gesehen. Ich bin nur selten im WMD-Forum online.
Meld dich mal an und schau, ob da so ein gelber Balken oben auftaucht.


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2015)

Gibt's Infos bzgl. Fahrertausch im Multiplayer? gerade bei Langstreckenrennen wäre das doch sehr interessant ... zumal der andere sich derweil um Taktik / Spotter und die Boxenstopps kümmern könnte


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist es bekannt ob es eine Möglichkeit geben wird auch später an diese Car Packs zu kommen?



Kein Plan ob da was geplant ist. 
Aber braucht man theoretisch nicht eigentlich nur die entsprechenden Daten aus dem Ordner?


----------



## Galford (2. Mai 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> @Galford
> Das war doch kürzlich ein Sticky-Thema, das hab sogar ich gesehen. Ich bin nur selten im WMD-Forum online.
> Meld dich mal an und schau, ob da so ein gelber Balken oben auftaucht.



Das hab ich ebenso gesehen, aber wer weiß, ob nicht doch noch etwas Aktuelleres irgendwo sonst geschrieben wurde. Ich dachte das sich da vielleicht jemand schon detaillierter erkundigt haben könnte. Aber so wichtig ist es auch nicht: kommt Zeit, kommt Rad (lächerlich schlechter Wortwitz)


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

Fahrertausch im Multiplayer, also das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Habe davon auch noch nie was gehört. Werden wir ja spätestens am Mittwoch erfahren.


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2015)

warum nicht? gibts schon lange ... gerade bei den Langstreckenrennen ein MUSS! selbst bei TrackMania war das möglich - stichwort 24h Rennen.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

Also das kenne ich wirklich nicht, ist mir auch relativ neu. Habe mir schon etliche Videos auf Youtube angeschaut über den Multiplayer Modus, bis jetzt habe ich nichts von einem Tasuch gesehen.


----------



## IJOJOI (2. Mai 2015)

Tausch kommt relativ bald nach release


----------



## rolli (3. Mai 2015)

Also momentan bin ich so gar nicht glücklich mit pCars:
Ich hab ein ständiges Ruckeln, obwohl mir der Afterburner durchgehend 50-70 fps bescheinigt.
Was läuft denn da schon wieder verkehrt?

Während der Alpha-/Beta-Phase passierte das immer wieder, wurde aber zwischendurch beseitigt.
Jetzt hab ich das Ruckeln wieder, und das soll die Verkaufs-Version werden. 

Kann das jemand mit AMD-Grafikkarte bestätigen?
Ich verwende eine Radeon HD 7950 und die Startparameter -x64 -dx11.
-dx11mt bringt keinen Unterschied (ich fahr grad alleine ohne KI) und die Settings sind eben soweit runtergedreht, dass ich so hohe fps bekomme.

Treiber ist der 14.12 (immer noch der aktuelle WHQL-Treiber!) unter Windows 7.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2015)

Installiere mal den BETA Treiber.. 
Hat bei mir einiges gebracht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

welches Lenkrad könnt ihr enodehken? 

& habt ihr auch Pedalen oder nur ein Lenkrad? 

Gruß


----------



## TSchaK (3. Mai 2015)

Also ohne padale kommst du nicht weit 😁

Ich hab das g27 und bin mit dem glücklich. Drunter sollte es aber nicht sein.
Sonst ist fanatec nicht schlecht. Geht eben immer ums Budget...


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Mai 2015)

Spaß kann man auch mit nem Driving Force GT haben, das ist auch nicht viel schlechter als nen G27. Kommt am Ende immer auf die eigenen Anforderungen und aufs Budget an. Ich z.B. würde heute wohl mit nem G27 nicht mehr fahren wollen, war aber vor Jahren auch mal sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## rolli (3. Mai 2015)

@IJOJOI
Wenn ichs mir einbilde, ist der Eindruck mit dem neuen Treiber ein klein wenig flüssiger.
Ist aber immer noch unmöglich. Das kann mir keiner als 50+ fps verkaufen. 
Irgendwas haben die da offensichtlich verbockt.
Vsync bringt übrigens auch nichts. Es ruckelt trotz hoher Bildraten.

Zum Vergleich: Assetto Corsa hab ich auf 40 fps festgesetzt (Framelock) und es fühlt sich zu 100% flüssig an.
Mehr fps brauch ich also gar nicht zum Glücklichsein.

Das Rätselraten geht weiter...


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist alles butterweich auch unter 60fps...
Komisch.


----------



## TSchaK (3. Mai 2015)

Das Problem kenne ich.
Bei bestimmten FPS (bei mir 47) stockt es. Darüber und drunter läuft es flüssiger...


----------



## Modmaster (3. Mai 2015)

Zum Release von Project CARS zum kommenden Wochenende haben wir natürlich auch wieder  einiges geplant, wer also Bock auf faire und anspruchsvolle Rennen hat,  schaut einfach mal rein:

Project Cars - Release Party - News - pcars-forum.de

Grüße,

Norman Kaiser


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Zum Release von Project CARS zum kommenden Wochenende haben wir natürlich auch wieder  einiges geplant, wer also Bock auf faire und anspruchsvolle Rennen hat,  schaut einfach mal rein:
> 
> Project Cars - Release Party - News - pcars-forum.de
> 
> ...




Klasse Info bin in der Konsolen Fassung definitiv dabei. Habe mich auf der Seite gerade etwas umgesehen, ich bin bis jetzt auf jedenfall begeistert, da werden ja richtige Teams gebildet.


----------



## norse (4. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Lenkrad könnt ihr enodehken?
> 
> ...


Kommt wohl ganz auf deine Ansprüche und das Budget drauf an! Pedale sind pflicht, finde ich persönlich ...

Mit dem Driving Force GT hast du einen günstigen guten Einstieg für ab und zu mal fahren, das Logitech G27 ist halt schon etwas älter und bekommt keinerlei Updates und Treiberanpassungen mehr ... also eher zum Thrustmaster T300 oder TX greifen. Da spürst du schon deutlich mehr im Lenkrad!  Ist halt eine andere Preisklasse, da wirst du mehr Fahrspaß haben.

Das T500RS ist dann schon obere Mittelklasse und sinnvoll wenn du eher viel fahren willst. ansonsten ... nach oben hin gibt's unzählige Modelle, fangen aber bei ca. 1000,-€ an, wie z.B. Fanatec



Modmaster schrieb:


> Zum Release von Project CARS zum kommenden Wochenende haben wir natürlich auch wieder einiges geplant, ...




Da werd ich wohl am Donnerstag ne Stunde früher Feierabend machen müssen  Endlich Project Cars!! nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich direkt am Release ... am ersten Tag mit dem Spiel schon auf andere Leute loslassen sollte ... lieber erstmal an das Spiel und die Physik gewöhnen


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn due deinen Monitor voll ausnutzt könnte es Eng werden. Zumindest wenn du nicht nur alle Details anschalten sondern mit AF und AA auch was von denen haben willst.


----------



## fatlace (4. Mai 2015)

ich hab mir gestern das logitech g27 bestellt, sollte morgen da sein.
sollte für mich ausreichen, und hat knapp 200euro neu gekostet

gibt es infos ob es einen pre load geben soll?
habe keine lust donnerstag von der spätschicht zu kommen und dann mit meiner krüppeligen 16er leitung die 16gb zu laden
hab mir auch eine msi gtx 980 gekauft und einen 21:9 lg monitor.
kanns kaum noch erwarten, warte schon ewig auf das spiel


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

Ja es gibt einen Preload


----------



## Invisiblo (4. Mai 2015)

Hab nur mal die letzten paar Seiten durchgeschaut und Google bedient, allerdings nichts gefunden: 

Es kann doch wahrscheinlich jeder Backer mittlerweile die (fast-)Release-Version spielen, warum gibt es also noch keine halbwegs aktuellen Benchmarks?


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

Gibt es


----------



## Invisiblo (4. Mai 2015)

Hast du einen Link für mich? Ich finde bloß nicht aussagekräftige und sich teils widersprechende Quellen, wo es z.B. angeblich mit einer 770 auf Ultra mit 50fps läuft.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

780ti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orEAVkRO7KY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6eSnU-Pzo4


7970/7970x2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link für mich? Ich finde bloß nicht aussagekräftige und sich teils widersprechende Quellen, wo es z.B. angeblich mit einer 770 auf Ultra mit 50fps läuft.



Schau mal auf der PC Homepage dort stehen die Systemanforderungen. Habe eben noch gelesen bei Max Settings mit der Gtx 660, da sollte deine 770 wohl locker bei Ultra mithalten sollen.


----------



## Invisiblo (4. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der PC Homepage dort stehen die Systemanforderungen. Habe eben noch gelesen bei Max Settings mit der Gtx 660, da sollte deine 770 wohl locker bei Ultra mithalten sollen.



Auf "Recommended" Systemanforderungen gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.  

Ich erinnere mich nur an den "Hardwarefresser"-Artikel von PCGH, wo die 670 auf 22 FPS gekommen ist. Nun ja, das ist wohl veraltet.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

Ach ja: 
Ich muss schon sagen, einer der besten Trailer, die ich je zu einem Spiel gesehen habe!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzv7amJEk2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Auf "Recommended" Systemanforderungen gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich nur an den "Hardwarefresser"-Artikel von PCGH, wo die 670 auf 22 FPS gekommen ist. Nun ja, das ist wohl veraltet.



Ja ok aber ganz eherlich, mit der 770 bist du (nehme ich sehr stark an) auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> 780ti
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orEAVkRO7KY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6eSnU-Pzo4



780Ti SLI, also fast doppelte FPS. Mit einer 770 wird man kaum auf Ultra mit halbwegs anständigem AA auf 50FPS kommen. Spätestens mit Gegnern und Regen wirds düster....


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> 780Ti SLI, also fast doppelte FPS. Mit einer 770 wird man kaum auf Ultra mit halbwegs anständigem AA auf 50FPS kommen. Spätestens mit Gegnern und Regen wirds düster....


Stellt man aber nur Schatten und env-Map von ULTRA auf Hoch hat man 20 FPS mehr...


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Mai 2015)

Schon klar, dass man hier und da leicht FPS steigern kann aber für 50FPS mit einer 770 muss man schon ganz schön dolle reduzieren. Sieht dann trotzdem immer noch hübsch aus aber den Unterschied zu Ultra Einstellungen sieht man dann schon deutlich. Bin vorhin erst wieder einige Runden auf der cars Nos gefahren und bei gutem Wetter am Tag und schlechtem bei Nacht halbieren sich die FPS mal ganz locker.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass man hier und da leicht FPS steigern kann aber für 50FPS mit einer 770 muss man schon ganz schön dolle reduzieren. Sieht dann trotzdem immer noch hübsch aus aber den Unterschied zu Ultra Einstellungen sieht man dann schon deutlich. Bin vorhin erst wieder einige Runden auf der cars Nos gefahren und bei gutem Wetter am Tag und schlechtem bei Nacht halbieren sich die FPS mal ganz locker.



Das stimmt schon, ich spare eben bei AA und bei Dingen wie env-map (sieht man so gut wie garnicht), Schatten und Streckendetails auf Hoch...


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Mai 2015)

Sieht ja dann immer noch besser aus, als alles andere im Simracingbereich. Ich miss ja auch recht viel runterdrehen bei meiner Auflösung. Wird Zeit, das die 980Ti kommt...


----------



## der_flamur (5. Mai 2015)

Nun hab ich das Spiel in der Hand (PC), Installieren von der DVD nicht möglich, aber aus dem Netz vorabladen geht?! Das nenne ich mal Logik, Steam


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2015)

Ne logisch, denn es sollte ja auch erst ab Donnerstag  vorhanden sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

FM100 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich das Spiel in der Hand (PC), Installieren von der DVD nicht möglich, aber aus dem Netz vorabladen geht?! Das nenne ich mal Logik, Steam



Schau mal hier Project CARS: DownloadgrÃ¶ÃŸe fÃ¼r PS4- und Xbox One- Version - NETZWELT


----------



## onlygaming (5. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Schau mal hier Project CARS: DownloadgrÃ¶ÃŸe fÃ¼r PS4- und Xbox One- Version - NETZWELT



Wie der Preload von Steam ist gestartet?

Wenn ja muss ich wohl leider bis zum 7. warten da ich über MMoga bestellt habe und bisher keine Mail bekommen habe


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

@IJOJOI und @TSchaK
Ich werd mal ein bisschen experimentieren.
Vielleicht komm ich auf einen grünen Zweig.

Wenn nicht, wird halt erstmal was anderes gezockt...
Zum Glück hängt mein Leben nicht davon ab.


----------



## TSchaK (5. Mai 2015)

Ist ja auch nicht so als ob es unspielbar ist...


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich besonders empfindlich.
Das ständige Geruckel geht mir bei pCars richtig auf den Geist.
Da kann ich mich kaum aufs Fahren konzentrieren. Alle anderen Rennsims laufen wunderbar flüssig, da bin ich eben verwöhnt.


----------



## TSchaK (5. Mai 2015)

Wieviel Hz hat dein Monitor?
Ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht bei jedem gleich...


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Mai 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich besonders empfindlich.
> Das ständige Geruckel geht mir bei pCars richtig auf den Geist.
> Da kann ich mich kaum aufs Fahren konzentrieren. Alle anderen Rennsims laufen wunderbar flüssig, da bin ich eben verwöhnt.


Hast du auch die GFX datei gelöscht?


----------



## der_flamur (5. Mai 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wie der Preload von Steam ist gestartet?
> 
> Wenn ja muss ich wohl leider bis zum 7. warten da ich über MMoga bestellt habe und bisher keine Mail bekommen habe



Nachdem ich die Installation nicht anwählen konnte, hatte ich das Spiel zumindest schon in der Bibliothek, wo ich es vorabladen konnte. Sind ca. 15,5 GB Größe, darf ich aber noch nicht entpacken, weil wir bis Donnerstag warten müssen.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Mai 2015)

FM100 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Installation nicht anwählen konnte, hatte ich das Spiel zumindest schon in der Bibliothek, wo ich es vorabladen konnte. Sind ca. 15,5 GB Größe, darf ich aber noch nicht entpacken, weil wir bis Donnerstag warten müssen.


Ja ich hoffe dass Ich am Donnerstag spielen kann hab nur eine 6K Leitung


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

@TschaK
Sind 60 Hz. Aber wie gesagt, in allen anderen Spielen gibts keine Probleme.

@IJOJOI
Ich habe den kompletten Project Cars-Ordner unter "Dokumente" entfernt.
Ist das ausreichend?


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Mai 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> @TschaK
> Sind 60 Hz. Aber wie gesagt, in allen anderen Spielen gibts keine Probleme.
> 
> @IJOJOI
> ...


Nein, jetzt ist dass im Spieleordner unter STEAM oder so..

Posted ich morgen, wo genau.


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

Ah ja, da hab ich was gelesen.
Das find ich dann schon, danke für den Hinweis.
Werd ich mal testen.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Mai 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> Ah ja, da hab ich was gelesen.
> Das find ich dann schon, danke für den Hinweis.
> Werd ich mal testen.



Da findest du es  :

_Savegames/Replays/Ghosts have a new location (ex: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\<your user id>\234630\local)_


----------



## onlygaming (6. Mai 2015)

Es wird also um 0:00 Uhr freigeschaltet ja? also am 7.05 um 0:00 wenn ja lass ich meinen PC durchlaufen


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gelesen, es wird um 01:00 freigeschaltet.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2015)

Mitternacht...

Countdown


----------



## der_flamur (6. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, es wird um 01:00 freigeschaltet.



Genau: Es wird um 24:00 Uhr britischer Zeit gestartet, also bei uns um eine Stunde verschoben, dementsprechend 1:00 Uhr.


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

Wie läuft das eigentlich? Ich hab ja die Pre-Alpha. Wie kann ich das komplette Spiel vergünstigt kaufen? Bekomm ich nen Steamcode oder sowas?


----------



## IJOJOI (6. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich? Ich hab ja die Pre-Alpha. Wie kann ich das komplette Spiel vergünstigt kaufen? Bekomm ich nen Steamcode oder sowas?


Welche Art Member bist du?


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich? Ich hab ja die Pre-Alpha. Wie kann ich das komplette Spiel vergünstigt kaufen? Bekomm ich nen Steamcode oder sowas?



Für Junior und Team member accounts wird das Spiel vergünstigt bei Steam angeboten (20 bzw. 50% Nachlass). Wird automatisch verrechnet, wenn du das Spiel in deinen Warenkorb legst. Bei allen anderen wird aus der Entwicklerversion einfach eine fertige Spieleversion, sprich es passiert alles automatisch und du musst nichts machen.


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

Ok danke. Verfällt das irgendwann? Ich würde ja gerne kaufen, hab aber aktuell wegen meiner Tochter keine Zeit zum Zocken. Also wäre der Kauf zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt ggf. eine Option. Außerdem will ich auch erst mal abwarten und nicht blind zuschlagen. Im Touriforum gibts einige negative Aussagen zu der PS4-Version.


----------



## IJOJOI (6. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok danke. Verfällt das irgendwann? Ich würde ja gerne kaufen, hab aber aktuell wegen meiner Tochter keine Zeit zum Zocken. Also wäre der Kauf zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt ggf. eine Option. Außerdem will ich auch erst mal abwarten und nicht blind zuschlagen. Im Touriforum gibts einige negative Aussagen zu der PS4-Version.


Rein aus Interesse, welche wären das denn?


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

Schlechte Grafik, Ruckeln, Probleme mit Pedale und Lenkrädern diverser Hersteller. Probleme (lange Wartezeiten) bei Onlinematches. 

So stehts dort geschrieben. Keine Ahnung, was da dran ist. Wahrscheinlich das Übliche bei Neuerscheinungen bis das mal alles durchgepatcht ist. Ich warte trotzdem mal lieber. Hab ja eigentlich auch eh erstmal keine Zeit.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Mai 2015)

Ein erster Technik Test der PCHG und ein erster Test der PC Games
Project Cars - Die finale Version im Technik-Test - Geforce top, Radeon flop
[url]http://www.pcgames.de/Project-CARS-PS4-258052/Tests/Test-Perfekt-fuer-alle-die-sich-wie-ein-Rennfahrer-fuehlen-wollen-1158165/
[/URL]


----------



## der_flamur (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn ihr eure Eindrucke posten wollt, ich packe es gerne mit in den Mainpost mit rein. Da werde ich selbst meinen Eindruck via eines Videos zusammenfassen.


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

Die Leistung von den AMD-Grafikkarten ist ja echt unterirdisch o_O


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2015)

Nun ich werde heute Abend auch dabei sein.


----------



## onlygaming (6. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nun ich werde heute Abend auch dabei sein.



Ich hab jz meinen Key von MMoga bekommen bzw hab jz nachgeguckt, und es lädt jz....

Das heißt ich steh morgen extra früh auf


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. Mai 2015)

Ich bin am Überlegen, mir jetzt doch noch schnell die Pre-Order bei Steam zu holen, da diese ja auch die Limited Edtion Extras enthält.
Außerdem habe ich sowieso noch Restguthaben auf dem Account, weil ich einige CS:GO Items verkauft habe.

Ist bekannt, ob die Bonusfahrzeuge im Nachhinein nochmal erworben werden können?

Weil eigentlich habe ich sowieso erst Ende Mai - Anfang Juni wieder wirklich Zeit zu spielen...
Und 50€ für ein Spiel das in ein paar Wochen günstiger sein könnte....


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2015)

Deswegen hab ich mir die Limited für 35 geholt ^^


----------



## der_flamur (6. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute, dass alle Bonusfahrzeuge zeitexklusiv für LE und Vorsteller sein werden & später bei Steam als DLC nachkaufbar sein werden. So stelle ich es mir aktuell vor.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. Mai 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir die Limited für 35 geholt ^^



Wo hast du das Game gekauft?
Unter 40€ habe ich die Limited sowieso nirgendwo gefunden.
Und 50€ bei Steam sind nicht so schlim...
Habe immerhin gleich 40€ nur durch Itemverkäufe auf dem Account. 




FM100 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass alle Bonusfahrzeuge zeitexklusiv für LE und Vorsteller sein werden & später bei Steam als DLC nachkaufbar sein werden. So stelle ich es mir aktuell vor.



Das wäre natürlich ideal, werde mir das ganze jetzt noch kurz durch den Kopf gehen lassen...wahrscheinlich werde ich es aber direkt kaufen.


----------



## Ritz186 (6. Mai 2015)

gib es infos wann der day on patch online geht????


----------



## IJOJOI (6. Mai 2015)

Wohl um 01:00


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2015)

Nun habe gerade meine erstes Rennen in Dubai erfolgreich abgeschlossen. [emoji28]


----------



## Ritz186 (6. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Wohl um 01:00



na das ist ja super dann brauche ich morgen nach der arbeit nicht ewig warten bei meiner leitung die schon ca 8 stunden für 15 gb gebraucht hat ...


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Game gekauft?



Project CARS Limited Edition Steam CD Key - Project CARS


----------



## onlygaming (6. Mai 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir die Limited für 35 geholt ^^



Wo hast du bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## IJOJOI (6. Mai 2015)

siehe ein Post über dir!


----------



## onlygaming (6. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> siehe ein Post über dir!



Ja sry Seite hat nicht aktualisiert


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Mai 2015)

Soo, erste Eindrücke von mir:
Rig siehe Sig + G27

Hab heute Mittag runtergeladen, entgegen aller Vorraussagen war der Release um 0:10 Uhr dt. Zeit, einfach mehrfach Steam neugestartet, dann ging es.


Ich hab das ganze auch noch gestreamt, insofern sind meine FPS natürlich nicht vergleichbar zu ohne Stream.



Als jemand, der das Spiel vorher nur von Videos kannte, dafür aber in letzter Zeit viel AssettoCorsa gespielt hat, muss ich sagen: Gefällt!

Sound ist das erste was mir aufgefallen ist, der ist um mindestens 200% besser als in AC.
Grafik ist auch Bombe, ich bin fast nur SP ohne Gegner gefahren und dann den Anfang der Kampagne, hab fast alles auf Ultra, n paar Sachen auf Hoch. FPS zwischen 80 am oberen Ende und etwa 37 am unteren (Nordschleife nachts + Regen) [wie gesagt mit Stream, ohne also vermutlich 5-10 mehr].

Von den FFB-Effekten bin ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt, aber das wird sich sicher noch geben nach etwas Eingewöhnung und Einstellungsoptimierung 


---> Persönlicher WIN auf ganzer Linie, bisher GOTY für mich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2015)

Mein Ersteindruck ganz gut finde es besser als Assetto Corsa aber finde Forza 4 kann ich besser fahren aber im Gegensatz zu Assetto Corsa komme ich doch klar und werde es wohl auch in Zukunft weiter spielen, hoffe es kommt noch mein Lieblings Ferrari 458 GT2, das Schadensmodel gefällt mir noch nicht muss mal noch andere Autos mit Vollgas an die Wand setzen bis jetzt sah es nicht wirklich gut aus im Gegensatz zum sonstigen Game und wenn man mal über die Streck raus kommt auf die Kurbs und Schikanen Begrenzungen fliegt der Wagen doch etwas zu stark hoch würde ich meinen.

 Aber wo ist der Knopf um das Spiel am ende auszuschalten habe es eben abschießen müssen im Task Manager weil ich keine Funktion gefunden habe das Spiel zu verlassen.

Habe es mit allen Fahrhilfen an außer Bremshilfe mit X-Box 360 Controller getestet, PC siehe Signatur der bessere.


----------



## Delight (7. Mai 2015)

oben rechts das "X"


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2015)

Aha da war wohl meine fps Anzeige von Fraps drüber so das ich das nicht gesehen habe.


Forse Feedback habe ich erst mal auf 30% gestellt fand ich etwas übertrieben. Und man merkt bei den ganzen Menüs das das Spiel nicht exklusiv für Pc entwickelt wurde. Bzw Metro Oberfläche die ich nicht mag.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aha da war wohl meine fps Anzeige von Fraps drüber so das ich das nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> Forse Feedback habe ich erst mal auf 30% gestellt fand ich etwas übertrieben. Und man merkt bei den ganzen Menüs das das Spiel nicht exklusiv für Pc entwickelt wurde. Bzw Metro Oberfläche die ich nicht mag.


Ehh doch wurde es?!
Das UI ist einfach schlecht (funktioniert mit Controller genauso wenig), aber es war nicht genug Zeit für eine erneute Änderung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke2Dbd6ZsZ4


Star Citizen wird als einziges nur für PC entwickelt

PS ich hasse mein Internet für so ein paar min mehr als 2h Hochladen ...
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
so habe eben das Spiel noch mal an gehabt und gesehen das ich die Einstellungen noch ändern sollte die im 1. Video waren das was das Spiel von selbst eingestellt hatte habe jetzt noch mal vieles nach oben geschraubt und mehrere andere Wagen getestet ... gefällt mir immer besser das Game muss aber den Controller noch etwas umstellen die Lenkempfindlichkeit runter und gas und bremse muss ich wohl auch noch einstellen ...

nur 40% CPU Auslastung und auch nur etwa 40% GPU Auslastung ... ist das normal ? laut Task Manager und GPU-Z Log

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWDkqm1gENo


----------



## BartholomO (7. Mai 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage, wisst ihr ob man im Fotomodus auch eine freie Kamera einstellen kann und dann komplett selber mit der Kamera fahren kann? Und vor allem ob es die Möglichkeit gibt wie in Assetto Corsa, dass man die Wiederholung anschaut und dann auf Pause drückt und so dann ein Foto mit dem Foto und freier Kamera machen kann?

Habt ihr eventuell auch noch Tipps welche Grafikeinstellungen die AMD User zurzeit extrem einschränken, bzw. was man runter schrauben kann um spürbar mehr Leistung zu bekommen? Habe ja schon gelesen dass Environment Map deutlich was steigert bei AMD Karten, gibt es da noch etwas?


----------



## SaPass (7. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie man das Spiel ohne Kauf testen kann?


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Mai 2015)

*Für alle die PROBLEME haben, das OFIZIELLE SUPPORT FORUM:*
Project CARS


----------



## der_flamur (7. Mai 2015)

7 Stunden Dauertesten und ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig mit den LMP1er...

Aber von vorne:

Von der Aufmachung absolut begeistert, die Steam-Installation von der DVD hat aber 90 Minuten gedauert - Da wäre das Netz in dem Fall echt schneller gewesen. Egal 
Das erste Auto, was ich getestet habe, waren die Serien-Autos. Die lassen sich echt gut nachvollziehbar und gut fahren, sodass man die nächste Kurve erwarten kann.

ABER: Die LMPs - Ich darf nicht mal bei denen auf die Bremse schauen, schon drehe ich mich einfach weg...
Vielleicht bin ich zu sehr die LMP1er von GTR und rFactor gewöhnt, aber das ist dann doch etwas sehr heftig. Da aber fast alle diese Probleme haben scheinen, denke ich hier mal, dass das noch gepatcht werden sollte.

Ansonsten bin ich besorgt, dass ich wohl doch ne neue Graka brauche - die 660Ti macht bei 1080p @max nur noch 45 FPS im Schnitt 

Ich drehe am Sonntag ein Video und poste meine endgültige Meinung dazu.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

Ja das Problem habe ich mit den LMPs gestern auch gehabt, daran gewöhnt man sich aber rasch. Ok kann man jetzt auch nicht so als Problem schildern. 

Habt ihr vielleicht auch das Problem das sich die KI Fahrzeuge immer auf der Strecke Circuit de Monaco - *Azure Circuit *alle aufstauen? Ich dachte zuerst das wäre simuliert, aber so langsam denke ich es seie ein Bug.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Mai 2015)

der_flamur schrieb:


> 7 Stunden Dauertesten und ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig mit den LMP1er...
> 
> Aber von vorne:
> 
> ...



Im Setup mal den Bremsdruck auf ca 80% reduzieren.
Hat man keine Loadcell Bremse passiert das schnell einmal...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2015)

Was hilft wenn das auto für einen zu schnell ausbricht beim Gas geben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWDkqm1gENo
Wie man da sieht eier ich etwas rum bei Forza 4 wäre das keine S Fahrweise sondern eher runder muss das 360 Gamepad wohl noch weiter anpassen nur bei den Ganzen Optionen da bin ich etwas überfordert vom Auto Setup brauch ich gar nicht erst Anfangen, da bräuchte ich eine Liste wie man alles am besten einstellt um zwar nicht der schnellste zu sein aber wenigstens das Auto schnell auf der Strecke zu fahren ohne Abzufliegen.

Im moment bricht mir jeder Wagen nach jeder Kurve beim Gasgeben leicht aus muss ich da einfach weniger Gas geben oder kann man das durch Autosetup eingabegerät setup umstellen.

 Bei Regen sieht kein Rennspiel im moment besser aus.


----------



## Modmaster (7. Mai 2015)

Das offizielle Forum ist nun online. Bei Fragen bitte dorthin wenden.

Project CARS Official Forum


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Was hilft wenn das auto für einen zu schnell ausbricht beim Gas geben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWDkqm1gENo
> Wie man da sieht eier ich etwas rum bei Forza 4 wäre das keine S Fahrweise sondern eher runder muss das 360 Gamepad wohl noch weiter anpassen nur bei den Ganzen Optionen da bin ich etwas überfordert vom Auto Setup brauch ich gar nicht erst Anfangen, da bräuchte ich eine Liste wie man alles am besten einstellt um zwar nicht der schnellste zu sein aber wenigstens das Auto schnell auf der Strecke zu fahren ohne Abzufliegen.
> 
> Im moment bricht mir jeder Wagen nach jeder Kurve beim Gasgeben leicht aus muss ich da einfach weniger Gas geben oder kann man das durch Autosetup eingabegerät setup umstellen.
> ...



Wie wärs damit, Traktionskontrolle, ABS, und Stabilitätskontrolle einzuschalten?


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Mai 2015)

Ist hier jemand Community-Member? Hab mal eine allgemeine Frage. Und zwar welche Build hat denn die finale Goldmaster auf der DVD?

Zum Zeitpunkt der Goldmeldung war Build 987 aktuell. Aber es gibt jetzt ja schon Build 1001 aber der erste Patch besteht aus nur zwei kleinen Changes. Oder ist Build 1001 gar nicht der Patch? Bin etwas verwirrt, weil dort steht die neue Build ist nur für Junior-Member+ verfügbar. Was ist mit denen, die es im Laden gekauft haben? Also mich würde interessieren, welche Build tatsächlich auf die DVD gekommen ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Mai 2015)

Hat wer einen dreh raus das Game mit AMD Karten gut zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hat wer einen dreh raus das Game mit AMD Karten gut zum laufen zu bringen?


AMD hat das Problem gefunden, sollte relativ schnell ein neuer Treiber kommen (ca 50% schneller)

987 ist auf der DVD


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> AMD hat das Problem gefunden, sollte relativ schnell ein neuer Treiber kommen (ca 50% schneller)
> 
> 987 ist auf der DVD



Sind dann trotzdem Nvidia Karten im Schnitt besser?


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Mai 2015)

Wohl wieder auf Normallevel...
Ich warte noch auf die Erlaubnis das Zitat zu Posten...


----------



## stoepsel (8. Mai 2015)

Habe mal etwas Einzelrennen mit dem Lmp 1 getestet. 
Habe ne V1 mit BMW GT2 Rim - mir vermittelt es ein besseres FFB , wenn ich die beiden Regler in den Optionen, Lenkradempfindlichkeit und Dämpfersättigung auf 100 gestellt habe. 

Könnt ja mal testen, ob es bei eurer Hardware auch ne Veränderung mit sich bringt?!...


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, Traktionskontrolle, ABS, und Stabilitätskontrolle einzuschalten?



Glaubst du wirklich das hilft?

Ich habe es zwar noch nie eingeschaltet, werde ich aber mal später versuchen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das hilft?
> 
> Ich habe es zwar noch nie eingeschaltet, werde ich aber mal später versuchen.


 nein hilft nix da es schon ein war bei mir ... aber die empfindlichkeit der Lenkung muss ich reduzieren und event auch das Gas und die Bremse
Und dann heißt es Runde um Runde die Strecken und die Wagen kennenlernen und event. mich an das Setup der Wagen wagen

was mich aber auch stört das man keine einfache Option hat wenigstens die Farben der Autos zu ändern z.B. so wie in GTA V aber event. nicht ganz so viel Auswahl wie dort


----------



## kingkoolkris (8. Mai 2015)

Interessant bzgl. der AMD-Problematik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=11&v=4U3h3QfsRho


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2015)

Dann schau mal hier:
AMD Catalyst: DirectX-11-Treiber auf dem Weg der Besserung?

Liegt also am Treiber und nicht an Win10. Zumindest unter 8.1 sollte der daraus resultierende Mod-Treiber helfen.


----------



## fatlace (8. Mai 2015)

Nimmt einer von euch mit Shadowplay von Nvidia auf?
irgendwie krieg ich da keine richtigen Aufnahmen hin
es läuft 1 Sekunde, dann bleibt das Bild kurz stehen und dann läuft es wieder eine Sekunde.
an den Frames kann es nicht liegen, ich hab immer so um die 80FPS
An den Einstellungen habe ich auch nichts verändert und bei den Anderen Games läuft es normal, merkwürdig


----------



## eye_of_fire (8. Mai 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie man das Spiel ohne Kauf testen kann?


Nein, es gibt und wird auch keine Demo geben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nimmt einer von euch mit Shadowplay von Nvidia auf?
> irgendwie krieg ich da keine richtigen Aufnahmen hin
> es läuft 1 Sekunde, dann bleibt das Bild kurz stehen und dann läuft es wieder eine Sekunde.
> an den Frames kann es nicht liegen, ich hab immer so um die 80FPS
> An den Einstellungen habe ich auch nichts verändert und bei den Anderen Games läuft es normal, merkwürdig


Die beiden Viedeos weiter oben habe ich ohne Probleme mit Shadow Play aufgenommen


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nein hilft nix da es schon ein war bei mir ... aber die empfindlichkeit der Lenkung muss ich reduzieren und event auch das Gas und die Bremse
> Und dann heißt es Runde um Runde die Strecken und die Wagen kennenlernen und event. mich an das Setup der Wagen wagen
> 
> was mich aber auch stört das man keine einfache Option hat wenigstens die Farben der Autos zu ändern z.B. so wie in GTA V aber event. nicht ganz so viel Auswahl wie dort



Ja die Lenkempfindlichkeit habe ich schon reduziert und beim Bremsen und anfahren auch, aber da hat sih nicht viel getan. Man muss sich halt damit zurecht finden.


----------



## msdd63 (8. Mai 2015)

Vom FFB spüre ich so gut wie gar nichts obwohl ichs auf 100% habe. Und warum kann ich FXAA nicht benutzen???? Das steht auf "Aus" und lässt und lässt sich nicht einschalten.


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Vom FFB spüre ich so gut wie gar nichts obwohl ichs auf 100% habe. Und warum kann ich FXAA nicht benutzen???? Das steht auf "Aus" und lässt und lässt sich nicht einschalten.


Welches Wheel hast du?
Im Fahrzeugsetup kannst du das FFB unter Masterscale nocheinmal verstärken.
Wenn du SMAA eingeschaltet hast, kannst du FXAA nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Invisiblo (8. Mai 2015)

Welche Settings sollte man bei Leistungsproblemen als erste runter stellen bzw. sind am verschmerzbarsten?

Ich krieg zwar auf Ultra mit einem Auto bei Sonne >70 FPS, aber das wird wohl nicht mehr lange halten.


----------



## msdd63 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ein G27. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fahrzeugsetup, das probiere aus. Dann werde ich mal das SMAA deaktivieren. Ich habe mächtiges Kantenflimmern und grausame Kanten an z.B. Rückspiegeln und an den Instrumenten im Kockpit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein G27. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fahrzeugsetup, das probiere aus. Dann werde ich mal das SMAA deaktivieren. Ich habe mächtiges Kantenflimmern und grausame Kanten an z.B. Rückspiegeln und an den Instrumenten im Kockpit.



Wie bist du mit deinem G27 zufrieden ich eigentlich?


----------



## Own3r (9. Mai 2015)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es immer noch einige Bugs in dem Spiel gibt, die es schon in der Early-Access Phase gab. Was mich zum Beispiel noch stört ist, dass wenn man in einer Onlinesession ist und Qualifying und Rennen fahren will, obwohl ich die schnellste Quali Runde hatte, als vierter starte, weil in der Zwischenzeit andere Spieler gejoint sind. Solche Kleinigkeiten finde ich da schon ein bisschen störend und trüben das eigentlich sehr gute Rennspiel-Paket.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab auch n G27, ansich n recht gutes Wheel.

Ich muss aber auch noch rumspielen, mir fehlt vor allem Rückmeldung ob ich die Bremsen blockiert hab.
Das geht momementan ja praktisch nur per Sound, ich hätt gern ne Rückmeldung wie in AC.

Da muss ich mal noch n bischen rumprobieren.

Ansonsten: Habt ihr bei den Caterhams eigentlich auch so extreme Probleme, wenn ihr runterschaltet in den zweiten Gang, bei mir überholt mich dann immer formschön das Heck.
Ich fahre natürlich ohne alle Fahrhilfen. Wenn man bremst, kuppelt, Zwischengas gibt und dann erst in den zweiten geht ist es etwas besser, aber das ist leider nicht wirklich praktikabel im Rennen...
(Oder mit fehlt die Übung  )


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. Mai 2015)

Mal eine evtl. blöde Frage:
Weiss jemand wie ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen MIT der KI im MP fahre? 
Die Option "Mit KI auffüllen" ist aktiviert, nur leider sind keine KI-Gegner auf der Strecke. 

Muss man da evtl. irgendwo was gesondert einstellen? Nen bisl zusammen üben sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Mai 2015)

gibt es die möglichkeit den fahrer irgendwie auszublenden???
vielleicht mit so einen Startparameter wie zum beispiel wo man die zuschauer austellen kann -skipcrowds....


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

Auszublenden wie wäre es einfach mal die Sicht zu wechseln.


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Mai 2015)

ich glaube du hast die frage falsch verstanden,ich will ja keine andere sicht...
ich möchte im Cockpit(fahrersitz) sitzen und dabei nur das lenkrad sehen ohne fahrer wie 
hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab zwar im menü was gefunden aber da geht nur das ich den Fahrer+lenkrad ausblenden kann..


----------



## Dedde (9. Mai 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n G27, ansich n recht gutes Wheel.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch noch rumspielen, mir fehlt vor allem Rückmeldung ob ich die Bremsen blockiert hab.
> Das geht momementan ja praktisch nur per Sound, ich hätt gern ne Rückmeldung wie in AC.
> ...



Also wenn du h Schaltung fährst ist zwischengas pflicht. Bei vielen autos kommt sonst das heck. Schau dir eben mal ein heel and toe tutorial an. so schwer ist das nicht


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Mai 2015)

Den schnelleren der beiden Caterhams (dieser R irgendwas) kannst du ohne H&T fahren. Da musst beim hochschalten nur kurz das Gas lupfen und zum runterschalten kurz das Gas antippen. Der hat auch keine H-Schaltung, sondern nen sequentielles Getriebe.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit deinem G27 zufrieden ich eigentlich?


Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem G27. Natürlich gibt es besseres am Markt aber das ist mir zu teuer. Ich spiele nicht den ganzen Tag Renn Sims und spiele auch noch ander Spiele, deswegen habe ich mich auch für das G27 entschieden. Davor habe mit dem Xbox 360 Controller Need for Seed, F1 Games usw. gezockt. Aber als ich mir Assetto Corsa in der Early Access zugelgt hatte
 war der Zeitpunkt gekommen um mit Wheel und Pedale zuzulegen. Durch die Kommentare in Foren, die Testberichte und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis habe ich mich dann fürs G27 entschieden und es nicht breut.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Mai 2015)

Heho
wie ist den die KI so? Eher Gummibandartig wie in GT6 oder bestrafen die Fehler?


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2015)

SRY Doppelpost


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Heho
> wie ist den die KI so? Eher Gummibandartig wie in GT6 oder bestrafen die Fehler?


Nix mit gummiband, die Fahren so wie sie fahren, ab 90% eine echte Herausforderung...

Den Fahrer kann man mit dem Lenkrad gemeinsam in den Gameplay optionen im rechten Tab ausblenden.




> _All my benchmarks were performed using 20% (maximum) power limit. Anyway is a nice advice for the public forum _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dedde (9. Mai 2015)

wie ist denn das nun. ich hab pcars zz nicht installiert, aber es ist auch nicht in meiner bibliothek. muss ich es wieder kaufen?


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> wie ist denn das nun. ich hab pcars zz nicht installiert, aber es ist auch nicht in meiner bibliothek. muss ich es wieder kaufen?


Welche Art von Member warst/bist du?

Du bekommst deinen Rabatt (da du offensichtlich Team oder Jr Member bist) als Coupon ins Inventar gelegt. Beim Kauf kannst du diesen dann verwenden.


----------



## Dedde (9. Mai 2015)

team member, hat glaub ca 25 gekostet, dann hab ich nun 50% rabatt. dann wären es aber trotzdem 50€ die ich bezahlen müsste. kann das sein


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Nachlass solltest du bei 25€ sein.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn dir der Cupon nicht angezeigt wird, starte mal Steam neu oder versuch es mal zu kaufen.
Spätestens an der Kasse sollte er es erkennen (lt. offiziellem Forum).


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage? 

Irgendwas haut da mit der KI nicht hin im MP.


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2015)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage?
> 
> Irgendwas haut da mit der KI nicht hin im MP.


Funktioniert bei mir...


----------



## Dedde (9. Mai 2015)

Doch ich habe einen 50% Coupon.  Aber da ich jetzt 25 euro für das spiel bezahlen muss und vor 3 jahren auch macht das insgesamt 50euro. Eig dachte ich ja, das ich das spiel schon habe. Ist doch normal so bei early access


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2015)

WMD hat Toolpacks, das ganze Spiel hast du erst ab Fullmember bekommen


----------



## Dedde (9. Mai 2015)

also das ich im prinzip doch den vollpreis bezahle finde ich trotzdem nicht toll. ich werde es mir zulegen wenns billiger ist, aktuell frisst gta5 viel zeit, und assetto corsa hab ich auch, fühlt sich eben doch besser an


----------



## msdd63 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das FFB in Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom Racing Eperience deutlich besser. Ich hoofe Slightly Mad bessert da noch nach.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2015)

Wo bekomme ich das Game am günstigsten?


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die Preise verglichen aber schau mal bei Gameladen.de hinein.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Mai 2015)

Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall beachten, dass der Coupon nur 3 Monate gültig ist. Ich spiele derzeit noch was anderes und spekuliere, dass Project Cars im Summer Sale ein paar Prozente bekommt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. Mai 2015)

Wieviel GB hat Project Cars momentan an GB? (PC)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Mai 2015)

ca. 17 GB auf meiner Festplatte allerdings steht es als PCars in meiner Steam Apps liste und nicht als Projekt Cars

+200 KB in den Dokumenten auf C


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

PC oder PlayStation?


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich finde das FFB in Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom Racing Eperience deutlich besser. Ich hoofe Slightly Mad bessert da noch nach.



Wenn das FFB einmal richtig eingestellt ist, ist es genial. Leider sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten schier unendlich, was es nicht grad einfacher macht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ca. 17 GB auf meiner Festplatte allerdings steht es als PCars in meiner Steam Apps liste und nicht als Projekt Cars
> 
> +200 KB in den Dokumenten auf C



Okay vielen Dank.
JEtzt kann ich ungefähr abschätzen ob sich es lohnt schon zu kaufen wegen dem Download oder lieber warten und billiger werden lassen ^^


----------



## onlygaming (9. Mai 2015)

Leute ich bin grad ein 20 Runden LeMans Rennen gefahren kam in R11 an die Box und erhalte kurz vor der Letzten Schikane der Langen Geraden den Funkspruch mein Sprit reicht nur noch 2 Runden ich dachte alles wär eingestellt, also musste ich nochmal an die Box tanken.......


----------



## Invisiblo (9. Mai 2015)

Findet ihr auch, dass die AI ziemlich Rambo-mäßig fährt? Ich spiele momentan auf Stufe 80. Auch gibt es im Rennen null (relevante) Strafen für Abkürzen und Kollisionen, auf manchen Kursen kann man so ganz schön heftig schummeln.

Und das Schadensmodell haben sie im Karrieremodus auch vergessen, kann das sein?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Mai 2015)

Also für mich ist Project Cars vorerst abgehackt.
Zuerst hatte ich enorme FFB Probleme, da mein Lenkrad in eine Richtung zog.
Nach ca. dem fünften mal kalibrieren war dann alles normal.

Trotz dessen ist mir PCars nicht realistisch genug.
Die GT3 fahren sich viel zu einfach, man kann  fast so stark einbremsen wie man will und das Heck kommt trotzdem nicht.
Außerdem verzeiht PCars zu viele Fahrfehler.

Naja...ich werde dem Spiel noch eine Chance geben, wenn mein Fanatec CSR da ist.
Aber jetzt noch mehr Zeit investieren für ein paar restliche Stunden mit meinem DF:GT rentiert sich nicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Mai 2015)

Einfach mal die Setups vernünftig einstellen. Das Basisset ist grottenlangsam,  dafür halt aber stabil ohne Ende. Die Gänge sind viel zu lang, die Differentiale sind völlig weichgespült, der Bremsdruck beträgt zum Teil nur 90% und Flügel sind auf sehr viel Abtrieb gestellt. Der Rest ist auch nicht unbedingt auf Topzeiten ausgelegt, Hauptsache auch der letzte Anfänger kann damit fahren. Versuch mal nur den Flügel runter zu nehmen und am Diff etwas mehr Sperre einzustellen und schon hat du nen ganz anderes Auto.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2015)

Mit den Formel A und Prototypen kann ich zustimmen mit den anderen komme ich nicht mal auf eine Rundenzeit Online ohne alle Fahrhilfen wenn das so eingestellt ist das man sobald man auch nur kurz und ohne vorteil von der Strecke rutscht die Runde/ndenzeit nicht mehr gewertet wird. Wenn alles aktiv ist fährt es so wie in Forza 4 ich liebe es oder wie mache YouTube sagen und ich den Spruch überhaupt nicht mag ich feiere das Spiel so...

Musste dazu zwar sowohl Lenkung, Gas und Bremse anpassen aber nun ist es mit allen Fahrhilfen super selbst mit 360Pad. Nun kann ich mir lieber Hotas für StarCitizen holen am ein G27.

Und das es so super läuft mit meiner GTX680 hätte ich auch nicht erwartet habe das nun auf alles hoch und selbst auf Ultra ist es noch spielbar.


FFB war mir zu stark habe es glaub ich müsste nachsehen auf 30% gestellt.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Wenn das FFB einmal richtig eingestellt ist, ist es genial. Leider sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten schier unendlich, was es nicht grad einfacher macht.


Wenn jemand die optimalen FFB Einstellungen rausgefunden hat, wäre es nett die mal hier zu posten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die optimalen FFB Einstellungen rausgefunden hat, wäre es nett die mal hier zu posten.



Das ist von Lenkrad zu Lenkrad verschieden.
Ich habe die Settings von einem G27 übernommen und bin immernoch nicht zufrieden.
Und ja, ich werde mal das Setup der Autos stark anpassen, aber trotzdem ändert das nichts daran, dass beispielsweise das Gras zu viel Grip liefert.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, besteht die Möglichkeit das später noch mehr Fahrzeuge dazu kommen?

mfg


----------



## Invisiblo (10. Mai 2015)

Es gibt im Hauptmenü so einen Punkt à la "Herunterladbare Inhalte" oder so ähnlich, da werden bestimmt früher oder später noch DLCs kommen.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

Ja da bin ich mir auch ganz arg sicher das noch viel mehr Fahrzeuge kommen werden, auch anahand durch DLC's. 

Wieso, reicht dir der Fuhrpark bis jetzt noch nicht?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2015)

nein brauche noch einen Ferrari 458, sowie alle Varianten und das neuere 2015 Modell ... vor allem aber den 458 Italia GT2 sowie einen Ford Mustang 350 GT, einen F40, F50, Enzo und La Ferrari jeweils als Straßen, Renn und Cabrio Version insofern es eines gab


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich mir auch ganz arg sicher das noch viel mehr Fahrzeuge kommen werden, auch anahand durch DLC's.
> 
> Wieso, reicht dir der Fuhrpark bis jetzt noch nicht?



Da fehlt mir von Nissan etwas, sowas wie R32, R33, R34, R35 oder ein 350/70Z 

mfg


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir von Nissan etwas, sowas wie R32, R33, R34, R35 oder ein 350/70Z
> 
> mfg



Ja das stimmt der 350Z. Den habe ich total vergessen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Mai 2015)

Ich fände es zuerst mal schön, wenn SMS mal die ganzen Bugs fixen würde. Danach können sie gerne mehr Autos reinbringen, aber erst mal Bugs fixen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

Ein paar gute Modelle sind leider nicht vorhanden, kann sich aber ändern.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Habe da mal ne Frage an die PC Fraktion. Ich habe mir Project Cars für die Xbox One geholt, da ich aktuell keine Graka im PC habe.
Bin mir dem Renault Clio Cup angefangen und habe erst mal noch ABS, TCS und ESP an gelassen um zu gucken wie es sich verhält. Wenn die Reifen kalt sind ist das Auto unkontrollierbar im voreingestellten Setting und bricht mir ewig mit dem Heck weg als wären hinten Reifen aus Hartplastik drauf. Wenn die Reifen auf Temperatur sind geht es schon besser aber Realistisch finde ich das auf keinen Fall, da alles an ist um dies zu vermeiden.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein völlig normales Verhalten und ist absolut realistisch. Einfach den Fahrstil anpassen und schon klappts.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2015)

Was etwas hilft ist die Einstellungen beim Pad anzupassen falls das bei der Konsolen Version des Games geht. weniger Gas und Bremsdruck aber je nach Grip einfach nicht sofort vollgas geben hilft auch


Hier mal meine Einstellungen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZGpqz40Leg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum die KI mit kalten Reifen voll durch die Kurven gehen kann und mir bei 50 km/h schon das Auto wegfliegt. Im echten Leben bei meinem Auto passiert sowas nicht.

Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen die Einstellung am Controller verändert, da diese einfach zu extrem reagiert. Ab und zu friert zwar mal der Lenkweg ein und das Spiel stürzt noch sehr oft ab oder friert ein, aber das nervt nicht so stark wie das die Steuerung nur Optimal mit Lenkrad funktionieren soll.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Mai 2015)

Eventuell hast du auch einen falschen Fahrstil.
Was glaubst du wie oft ich damals in meinen ersten Runden in GTR2 (nachdem NFS:Shift meinen Fahrstil zerstört hat) abgeflogen bin? 
Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Mai 2015)

Für alle, die ein "anderes FFB" versuchen wollen: 
Jack Spade - FFB Tweaker Files


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Normalerweise spiele ich auf der Konsole nur Forza 5 auf Simulation ohne ABS,TC oder ESP und kann das mit Controller sehr feinfühlig Lenken und es fühlt sich echter an. Habe im Spiel das selbe Auto wie Privat und es verhält sich fast wie im realen Leben.

Bei Project Cars komme ich einfach noch nicht mit der Lenkungskennlinie auf einen Nenner.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Für alle, die ein "anderes FFB" versuchen wollen:
> Jack Spade - FFB Tweaker Files


Schon selber ausprobiert?


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum die KI mit kalten Reifen voll durch die Kurven gehen kann und mir bei 50 km/h schon das Auto wegfliegt. Im echten Leben bei meinem Auto passiert sowas nicht.
> 
> Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen die Einstellung am Controller verändert, da diese einfach zu extrem reagiert. Ab und zu friert zwar mal der Lenkweg ein und das Spiel stürzt noch sehr oft ab oder friert ein, aber das nervt nicht so stark wie das die Steuerung nur Optimal mit Lenkrad funktionieren soll.



Im echten Leben fährst du aber auch keinen leergeräumten Cup Clio mit Rennreifen, den du ja anscheinend sogar noch mit Pad steuern möchtest.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Mai 2015)

Es reicht, ich wills auch mal probieren. Am Abend hole ich mir das G27 

Worauf sollte ich achten als Anfänger am Lenkrad? 

Habe auch nicht viele Rennspiele gezockt.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Nein ich fahre keinen leergeräumten Clio Cup, bin aber schon den Opel Adam Rallye gefahren der noch etwas agiler ums Eck geht, aber darum geht es hier ja auch gar nicht. Mir geht es einfach darum, das ein Spiel was für sie Konsole raus kommt auch mit dessen Controller funktionieren muss. Habe aus diesem Grund damals wegen Racedriver Grid und NFS Shift von PS3 zur Xbox 360 gewechselt da bestimmte Rennspiele mit dem Dualshock 3 eine Katastrophe gewesen sind.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Mai 2015)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Schon selber ausprobiert?


Ja, war in der Entwicklung mein Stardardsetting. Der Tweaker ähnelt sehr AC vom FFB her, also viel mehr Bumü- und Roadnoise.


----------



## Robonator (10. Mai 2015)

Tach, ich hab die letzten Monate gar nicht mehr so wirklich auf PCars geachtet und hab da mal ne Frage:

Gibt es in PCars eig. so eine Art Karriere-Modus? Einfach nur Strecken auswählen und dann drauf rumgurken für nix ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig. sowas hatte ich in Raceroom und es konnte mich nicht wirklich motivieren. 
Ich brauche halt am besten so eine Art Karriere-Modus wie in Gran Turismo oder so, sprich ich fange klein an und  arbeite mich langsam hoch.
Falls es sowas in PCars nicht gibt, kennt ihr ein vergleichbares Rennspiel das sowas bietet?


----------



## TSchaK (10. Mai 2015)

Ja
So etwas gibt es. 
Kannst du bei YouTube mal das Video suchen "Projekt CARS in-Depth Career Mode"


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Mai 2015)

G25/G27 GUIDE:
[G25/G27] - SETUP GUIDE


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Nein ich fahre keinen leergeräumten Clio Cup, bin aber schon den Opel Adam Rallye gefahren der noch etwas agiler ums Eck geht, aber darum geht es hier ja auch gar nicht. Mir geht es einfach darum, das ein Spiel was für sie Konsole raus kommt auch mit dessen Controller funktionieren muss. Habe aus diesem Grund damals wegen Racedriver Grid und NFS Shift von PS3 zur Xbox 360 gewechselt da bestimmte Rennspiele mit dem Dualshock 3 eine Katastrophe gewesen sind.



Nochmal: Fahrstil anpassen! Wenn's Heck kommt, hat das nicht viel mit dem Eingabegerät zu tun, sondern damit, dass du zu weit in die Kurve reinbremst und/oder zu spät auf dem Gas bist um das Auto wieder zu stabilisieren. Wenn dir die KI zu schnell ist, mach sie langsamer oder übe mehr. Und das ein Pad immer in Kompromiss ist in einer Rennsim sollte ja nun auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Fahrstil anpassen! Wenn's Heck kommt, hat das nicht viel mit dem Eingabegerät zu tun, sondern damit, dass du zu weit in die Kurve reinbremst und/oder zu spät auf dem Gas bist um das Auto wieder zu stabilisieren. Wenn dir die KI zu schnell ist, mach sie langsamer oder übe mehr. Und das ein Pad immer in Kompromiss ist in einer Rennsim sollte ja nun auch jedem klar sein.



Ich weiß wie das funktioniert und die KI ist auch nicht zu schnell eingestellt. Bin schon mit echten Fahrzeugen Rennen gefahren. Es ist egal ob ich bremse oder nicht und die Kiste lässt sich dann auch nicht ansatzweise wieder einfangen.  Das ein Rennwagen mit kalten Reifen nicht genauso fährt wie mit warmen ist mir auch klar aber ich fahre aus der Box raus und kann dann erst mal 2 Runden die Reifen auf Temperatur bringen, während die KI aus der Box raus fährt und vollgas geben kann ohne nur ansatzweise von der Ideallinie zu rutschen.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie das funktioniert und die KI ist auch nicht zu schnell eingestellt. Es ist egal ob ich bremse oder nicht und die Kiste lässt sich dann auch nicht ansatzweise wieder einfangen.  Das ein Rennwagen mit kalten Reifen nicht genauso fährt wie mit warmen ist mir auch klar aber ich fahre aus der Box raus und kann dann erst mal 2 Runden die Reifen auf Temperatur bringen, während die KI aus der Box raus fährt und vollgas geben kann ohne nur ansatzweise von der Ideallinie zu rutschen.



Ja das liegt daran das du nach dem Bremsen sofort wieder vollpin Gas gibst, und genau deswegen fährst du halt asymmetrisch.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja das liegt daran das du nach dem Bremsen sofort wieder vollpin Gas gibst, und genau deswegen fährst du halt asymmetrisch.



Na, genau das mache ich halt nicht und ich habe auch nur ein Problem in Kurven die ich normal voll fahren könnte, was aber nicht geht da das Heck wie Schmierseife mitläuft.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Na, genau das mache ich halt nicht und ich habe auch nur ein Problem in Kurven die ich normal voll fahren könnte, was aber nicht geht da das Heck wie Schmierseife mitläuft.



Nun ich kann dir da nicht so ganz folgen, denn so ein Problem hatte ich am release date auch gehabt, und das Problem war lediglich bei mir mein Fahrstil, denn ich jetzt aber so angepasst habe das es jetzt auch klappt mit Erfolg.

Versuch einfach mal langsam in die Kurven hinein zu fahren und mit langsamer beschleunigung wieder heraus.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

Habe jetzt die richtige Einstellung gefunden und sehr wichtig war für MICH der Reifendruck.


----------



## stoepsel (10. Mai 2015)

FFB Einstellungen für V1 Base mit BMW GT2 Lenkrad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Lenkrad-Treiber habe ich Stärke und Dämpfung auf 100 belassen, wie in Assetto ...

Im FFB-Menü des jeweiligen Autos könnt Ihr erstmal Alles so lassen. Wenn euch da zu wenig Curb-Effekte vorhanden sein sollten, einfach die Regler der Z-Achsen erhöhen. Für die Seitenkräfte immer! Den X -Wert ändern, wenn die Seitenkräfte nicht passen und den Y-Wert ändern, für die Kräfte nach Vorn und Hinten! 

Die Einstellungen im Lenkradmenü direkt, habe ich so gelassen, wie bei Assetto auch...


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die richtige Einstellung gefunden und sehr wichtig war für MICH der Reifendruck.



Und ? Staatsgeheimnis ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

Warrior86 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die richtige Einstellung gefunden und sehr wichtig war für MICH der Reifendruck.



Der ist sehr wichtig, achte auch darauf.


----------



## Warrior86 (10. Mai 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Und ? Staatsgeheimnis ?



Nein natürlich nicht. Habe den Reifendruck jetzt auf 1,55 hinten und 1,70 vorne und den Bremsdruck habe ich auf 80 gesenkt. Bin eh kein Fan von gleichem Reifendruck bei Frontlastigen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## der_flamur (10. Mai 2015)

Ich habe meine wunderbare Headsetsprachqualität in mein Video reingepackt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcKa2UwwvgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Viel Spaß beim Gucken 

PS: Fahrbericht ab Minute 15!


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2015)

Die GT3 fahren sich wie Seifenkisten auf Spa.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte die fahren alle wie auf Schienen? Ich bin verwirrt, was denn nun?


----------



## Euda (10. Mai 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Die GT3 fahren sich wie Seifenkisten auf Spa.



Überbleibsel aus Shift 2? :>


----------



## der_flamur (10. Mai 2015)

Seifenkisten ist nicht richtig - man muss unfassbar viel in Sachen FFB machen, bevor man die Karren richtig beherrschen kann. Ansonsten fühlt es sich wirklich nach Seifenkisten an.


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2015)

Ähm, wie war das noch gleich mit diesem Design Patch?! Wo bekommt man den her, bzw. wie sieht man ob man den schon hat?!


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wer eine R9 290 und hat die TOP Einstellunge gefunden um immer 60 FPS am Schirm zu haben! DANKE


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ähm, wie war das noch gleich mit diesem Design Patch?! Wo bekommt man den her, bzw. wie sieht man ob man den schon hat?!


Du meinst das "Community Liveries Pack"? Das war in dem letzten kleinen Patch (ca 18MB) drin.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2015)

der_flamur schrieb:


> Seifenkisten ist nicht richtig - man muss unfassbar viel in Sachen FFB machen, bevor man die Karren richtig beherrschen kann. Ansonsten fühlt es sich wirklich nach Seifenkisten an.




Ich probier nachher die Jack Spade Tweaker Files und ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel das die Karren damit genauso fahren da das FFB 0,0 mit den Eigenschaften der Reifen zu tun hat.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Mai 2015)

Die Eigenschaften der Reifen: Richtig, aber ohne richtige Rückmeldung überfährt man halt auch die Reifen sofort, daher ist ein Feedback schon extrem wichtig. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem, warum alle dann rumjammern, dass das Reifenmodell eher Seifenkistenartig anfühlt (war bei mir anfangs auch der Fall). Mit Shift lässt sich das auf jeden Fall nicht vergleichen, das war richtig Seifenkisten und man konnte dagegen auch gar nichts machen. pCARS ist in dem Punkt deutlich besser, aber keineswegs perfekt wie iRacing oder AC.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Mai 2015)

der_flamur schrieb:


> Ich habe meine wunderbare Headsetsprachqualität in mein Video reingepackt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



40 min Viedeo bei YouTube das muss man erst mal bringen normal sind YouTube Viedeos etwa halb so lang. Ansonsten ganz gut aber gegen den Motor reden brauchst gar nicht erst versuchen an der Stelle verstehe ich gar nichts.
Zum Game selbst habe ich ja genug gesagt mir gefällts.

Und habe auch Assetto Corsa nur das ist für mich unfahrbar.


----------



## stoepsel (11. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 40 min Viedeo bei YouTube das muss man erst mal bringen normal sind YouTube Viedeos etwa halb so lang. Ansonsten ganz gut aber gegen den Motor reden brauchst gar nicht erst versuchen an der Stelle verstehe ich gar nichts.
> Zum Game selbst habe ich ja genug gesagt mir gefällts.
> 
> Und habe auch Assetto Corsa nur das ist für mich unfahrbar.




Darf ich fragen, wieso AC für dich unfahrbar ist?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Mai 2015)

Kann das sein, oder irre ich mich?

Die Grafik sieht für mich in dem Game mittelmäßig aus. Also die Cockpit-Perspektive ist TOP aber sooo der Hammer finde ich die Grafik jetzt nicht ..

Kanns am Treiber liegen, an den Einstellungen oder sollte ich zum Optiker?

Finde teilwese Grid besser 

Bitte um eure Meinung !!


----------



## msdd63 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal einen Benchmark mit verschiedenen Grafikeinstellungen gemacht und habe danach dicke Fragezeichen. Ich bin in Imola mit dem Radical bei Klarem Wetter um 14:00Uhr ohne KI gefahren. 1080p, Texturauflösung Hoch, Texturfilter Anisotropisch 16X, Antialiasing DS2M, FXAA Hoch und der Rest auf Hoch. Von den 3500 MB RAM der Graka wurden 1422 MB genutzt, bei 60 FPS und 50% CPU Last. Bei gleichen Einstellungen bei Regen um 22:00Uhr wurden wieder von 3500 MB Graka RAM 1400 MB genutzt bei 45 FPS und 60% CPU Last.
Danach wieder in Imola bei Klarem Wettter um 14:00Uhr mit dem Radical bei 1080p, Texturauflösung Ultra, Texturfilter Anisotropisch 16X, Antialiasing DS2M, FXAA Hoch und der Rest auf Ultra. Von den 3500 MB RAM der Graka wurden 1500 MB genutzt bei 60 FPS und 60% CPU Last. Bei gleichen Einstellungen bei Regen um 22:00 Uhr wurden von den 3500 MB Graka RAM 1600 genutzt bei 30 FPS und 70% CPU Last.
Ich frage mich warum vom verfügbaren Graka RAM nur ein drittel bis kanpp die Hälfte genutzt wird und bei Nacht mit Regen ohne KI bzw. mit Ultra Einstellungen trotzdem die Frames so einbrechen, bzw. die Performance so mäßig ist. Da habe ich noch nicht DSR ausprobiert. Da wird es mit Sicherheit bei den FPS unspielbar. Da stimmt doch was mit der Engine nicht. Ich fand es super das SMS mit dem Release des Spiels lange gewartet hat um ein Spiel ohne Macken herauszubringen. Von der Performence und dem FFB bin arg enttäuscht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Mai 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wieso AC für dich unfahrbar ist?


Nein..........





ok ja: mit allen Fahrhilfen komme ich mit Projekt Cars bei Ca. 35% KI Stärke klar
bei AC hingegen habe ich da noch keine Lösung gefunden dir mir liegt auch wenn da mein Lieblings Ferrari aus den 2 Forza reihen drin ist aber kommt hoffentlich noch bei Projekt Cars


Zur CPU Last und GPU Last als ich das mal angesehen habe waren es nur um die 45% und zwar sowohl für CPU als auch GPU alleine auf der Strecke ohne KI oder anders spieler


----------



## RaidRazer (11. Mai 2015)

Habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Xbox One Kontroller am PC. Sobald dieser angeschlossen wird hängt sich während der Fahrt gerne mal das Bild für 2-3 Sekunden auf inkl. Soundaussetzern.
Fahre ich jedoch mit meinem G25 und schließe den Kontroller ab tretten keine Probleme auf.
Das selbe Problem tritt auch bei RaceRoom auf. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder gar eine Lösung? Treiber sind alle aktuell.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Mai 2015)

Lösung den Controller vor Spielstart anschließen und auch erst nach Spielende wieder entfernen.


----------



## RaidRazer (11. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Lösung den Controller vor Spielstart anschließen und auch erst nach Spielende wieder entfernen.



Danke erstmal. Mache ich eigentlich immer so. Hilft nur leider nichts...


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Mai 2015)

FFB ausstellen als workaround


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Mai 2015)

Heißt das er erkennt bei dir während des Spielens den Controller einfach mal neu als ob du ihn selbst abgezogen/angesteckt hättest das ging für mich aus deinem post nicht hervor ? Und ich habe mit meinem 360 Controller mit Kabel kein Problem am PC.


----------



## RaidRazer (11. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Heißt das er erkennt bei dir während des Spielens den Controller einfach mal neu als ob du ihn selbst abgezogen/angesteckt hättest das ging für mich aus deinem post nicht hervor ? Und ich habe mit meinem 360 Controller mit Kabel kein Problem am PC.



Nein. Der Kontroller verursacht ein Ruckeln/Stocken. Das Bild bleibt einfach mal 2-3 Sekunden stehen und geht dann wie gewohnt weiter. Gepaart wird das ganze mit Soundaussetzer.



IJOJOI schrieb:


> FFB ausstellen als workaround



Werde ich mal testen. Danke!


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann das sein, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Die Grafik sieht für mich in dem Game mittelmäßig aus. Also die Cockpit-Perspektive ist TOP aber sooo der Hammer finde ich die Grafik jetzt nicht ..
> 
> ...



Findet wirklich jeder von euch die Grafik top oder was los?


----------



## norse (11. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin mit der Grafik mehr als zufrieden! Und deutlich besser als Grid o.Ä. ... soweit man auch alle hoch drehen kann an Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Benchmark mit verschiedenen Grafikeinstellungen gemacht und habe danach dicke Fragezeichen. Ich bin in Imola mit dem Radical bei Klarem Wetter um 14:00Uhr ohne KI gefahren. 1080p, Texturauflösung Hoch, Texturfilter Anisotropisch 16X, Antialiasing DS2M, FXAA Hoch und der Rest auf Hoch. Von den 3500 MB RAM der Graka wurden 1422 MB genutzt, bei 60 FPS und 50% CPU Last. Bei gleichen Einstellungen bei Regen um 22:00Uhr wurden wieder von 3500 MB Graka RAM 1400 MB genutzt bei 45 FPS und 60% CPU Last.
> Danach wieder in Imola bei Klarem Wettter um 14:00Uhr mit dem Radical bei 1080p, Texturauflösung Ultra, Texturfilter Anisotropisch 16X, Antialiasing DS2M, FXAA Hoch und der Rest auf Ultra. Von den 3500 MB RAM der Graka wurden 1500 MB genutzt bei 60 FPS und 60% CPU Last. Bei gleichen Einstellungen bei Regen um 22:00 Uhr wurden von den 3500 MB Graka RAM 1600 genutzt bei 30 FPS und 70% CPU Last.
> Ich frage mich warum vom verfügbaren Graka RAM nur ein drittel bis kanpp die Hälfte genutzt wird und bei Nacht mit Regen ohne KI bzw. mit Ultra Einstellungen trotzdem die Frames so einbrechen, bzw. die Performance so mäßig ist. Da habe ich noch nicht DSR ausprobiert. Da wird es mit Sicherheit bei den FPS unspielbar. Da stimmt doch was mit der Engine nicht. Ich fand es super das SMS mit dem Release des Spiels lange gewartet hat um ein Spiel ohne Macken herauszubringen. Von der Performence und dem FFB bin arg enttäuscht.



Du wirst wohl im GPU-Limit liegen. Für mehr FPS brauchst du ne stärkere Karte.  Die V-Ram Auslastung ist doch völlig egal, solang er nicht voll läuft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Mai 2015)

Was sind die Performancefresser auf die man verzichten bzw. reduzieren kann !?


----------



## msdd63 (11. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl im GPU-Limit liegen. Für mehr FPS brauchst du ne stärkere Karte.  Die V-Ram Auslastung ist doch völlig egal, solang er nicht voll läuft.


Dann werde ich mal die Taktraten im Auge behalten. Aber eigentlich limitiert bei aufwändigen Spielen in der Regel der Grafikkartenspeicher. Deshlab hatte ich mir bewußt die GTX 770 mit 4 GB G RAM gekauft und bisher hat sich das ausgezahlt.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Mai 2015)

Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn gehört? Wenn du nicht unbedingt noch mit 1GB V-Ram unterwegs bist, ist der Speicher so mit das unwichtigste. Ob drei, vier oder 12GB machen doch keinen Unterschied, solang du in spielbaren FPS Regionen unterwegs bist und nicht grad mit UHD Auflösung spielst. Selbst mit meinem triple Screen ist V-Ram kein Thema mit einer 780Ti.


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal ist bei euch die Grafik auch so schlecht, obwohl alles auf Ultra eingestellt ist? So wie auf den ganzen in der Pre-Alpha gezeigten Screenshots und Videos sieht das NIEMALS aus!
Ich sehe kaum Verbesserungen zu Shift 2. Überall plastische Texturen am Streckenrand, vor allem beim Gras! Und sogar die hochgelobten Wagendetails werfen einen auch nicht grad vom Hocker.
Insgesamt sieht es bei mir aus wie auf einer Konsole. Kantenflimmern wo man nur hinschaut. Die Kamera ist zudem immer starr hinterm Auto und überhaupt nicht weich.
Ist irgendwie nicht das, was ich mir erhofft habe, nachdem ich 4 Jahre lang die Entwicklung verfolgt habe.

Und die meisten Wagen sind auch unkontrollierbar. Jede Kurve ist eine Hürde. So richtig warm wird man da nicht. Man hat ständig das Gefühl das Auto macht nicht das, was man will.

Bin ich hier der einzige mit dieser Ansicht?


----------



## TSchaK (11. Mai 2015)

Auf was sind denn die settings? Die Bilder die du gesehen hast sollte widerspiegeln was du siehst 😊

Fährst du mit Lenkrad?


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. Mai 2015)

Die Settings alle auf max.

Was die Steuerung angeht, so muss ich sagen ich spiele auf Tastatur. Ich weiß, nicht gerade geeignet für eine Rennsimulation. Aber ich habe Rennspiele (darunter auch Simulationen) immer gern mit Tastatur gespielt, da ich kein Platz für ein Lenkrad habe und damit auch nie klar gekommen bin. Mein Bruder hat eins und ich konnte damit nie fahren. Ist eine komplette Umstellung. Mein Gehirn ist nicht darauf trainiert. Ist, als ob ich blind über ein Seil balancieren muss. Also fahre ich lieber auf Tastatur das kann ich gut! Mit Fahrhilfen will ich allerdings auch nicht spielen. Das Problem ist einfach nur, dass die Steuerung viel zu empfindlich ist. Ein Spiel sollte so gemacht sein, dass man auch auf Tastatur mit etwas Übung damit klar kommen kann. Aber das ist hier einfach zu extrem. So macht das Fahren kein Spaß, wenn man andauernd nur im Kreis dreht und gegen die Wand kracht. Ich bin nicht der, der gleich die Geduld verliert. Ich finde ja gut, dass die Physik anspruchsvoll ist und dass man sich einarbeiten muss, aber irgendwie habe ich hier das Gefühl ich werde niemals fahren können und realistisch fühlt sich auch anders an.

Dabei möchte ich unbedingt warm werden mit dem Spiel und es lieben, doch bis jetzt sind das einzig gute die Wettereffekte. Selbst die Karriere besteht nur aus 08-15 Events und das Menü sehr unübersichtlich.
Also SlightlyMad scheint ja ein guter Entwickler zu sein, aber die wissen nicht wirklich, wie man ein motivierendes Rennspiel macht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir...



Super, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## xxRazer211 (11. Mai 2015)

Ohne fahrhilfen und Tastatur ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Mischung. 

Du hast ja nur Vollgas/garkein Gas 
Vollbremsung/garkeine Bremse 
Voller lenkeinschlag oder eben garkeiner. 

Wie soll das auch funktionieren. 

Absolutes Minimum ist ein Controller mit regulierbaren Tasten ....


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. Mai 2015)

xxRazer211 schrieb:


> Ohne fahrhilfen und Tastatur ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Mischung.
> 
> Du hast ja nur Vollgas/garkein Gas
> Vollbremsung/garkeine Bremse
> ...



Ja, das ist mir bewusst, aber durch Übung und Antippen der Tasten weiß man mit dieser Einschränkung normalerweise umzugehen.

Damit ihr wisst, dass es nicht an meiner Fahrkunst liegt, hier mal ein paar Videos, die ich alle auf Tastatur mit Profi-Einstellung gefahren bin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o5rdglLhNY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLHE1nKlkYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j31bVsj4QVo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgOMnq5AsMc


----------



## msdd63 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich kann verstehen das manche von der Grafik enttäuscht sind. Die Videos und Screenshots vor der Veröffentlichung haben die Erwartungen weit nach oben geschraubt. In 1080p sieht das Spiel selbst mit Ultra Einstellungen nicht so fantastisch aus. Bei PCGH wurde das ähnlich beschrieben. Die Redakteure meinen das man die Übergrafik erst zu Gesicht bekommt, wenn in deutlich höheren Auflösungen als Full HD spielt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung das die Grafik nicht so der Bringer ist 

Wer von euch spielt am G27 ?


----------



## Eftilon (12. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hat jemand einen tipp, ich habe das Thrustmaster F430 aber keinerlei FFB. Habs mit den sogenannten Tweaker files versucht aber auch da keine reaktion.

Danke

eftilon


----------



## iReckyy (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch das TM F430. Bei funktioniert das gut. Vielleicht mal den Treiber neu installieren?


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Die Settings alle auf max.
> 
> Was die Steuerung angeht, so muss ich sagen ich spiele auf Tastatur. Ich weiß, nicht gerade geeignet für eine Rennsimulation. Aber ich habe Rennspiele (darunter auch Simulationen) immer gern mit Tastatur gespielt, da ich kein Platz für ein Lenkrad habe und damit auch nie klar gekommen bin. Mein Bruder hat eins und ich konnte damit nie fahren. Ist eine komplette Umstellung. Mein Gehirn ist nicht darauf trainiert. Ist, als ob ich blind über ein Seil balancieren muss. Also fahre ich lieber auf Tastatur das kann ich gut! Mit Fahrhilfen will ich allerdings auch nicht spielen. Das Problem ist einfach nur, dass die Steuerung viel zu empfindlich ist. Ein Spiel sollte so gemacht sein, dass man auch auf Tastatur mit etwas Übung damit klar kommen kann. Aber das ist hier einfach zu extrem. So macht das Fahren kein Spaß, wenn man andauernd nur im Kreis dreht und gegen die Wand kracht. Ich bin nicht der, der gleich die Geduld verliert. Ich finde ja gut, dass die Physik anspruchsvoll ist und dass man sich einarbeiten muss, aber irgendwie habe ich hier das Gefühl ich werde niemals fahren können und realistisch fühlt sich auch anders an.
> 
> ...



Ach Mensch, hatte dich schon vermisst. Du erzählst was von Simulation und realismus aber willst mit Tastatur fahren? Und dabei fühlt sich cars dann auch noch unrealistisch an? Was soll ich sagen? JA, du hast recht (ich freu mich, dass ich das noch erleben darf)! Cars mit Tastatur ist so unrealistisch, wie es nur geht. Endlich bist du zur Einsicht gekommen, schön.
Und nein, eine Rennsimulation muss nicht so "gemacht" sein, dass man es mit Tastatur steuern kann. Es muss mit Lenkrad funktionieren, alles andere ist nett aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Die Settings alle auf max.
> 
> Was die Steuerung angeht, so muss ich sagen ich spiele auf Tastatur. Ich weiß, nicht gerade geeignet für eine Rennsimulation. Aber ich habe Rennspiele (darunter auch Simulationen) immer gern mit Tastatur gespielt, da ich kein Platz für ein Lenkrad habe und damit auch nie klar gekommen bin. Mein Bruder hat eins und ich konnte damit nie fahren. Ist eine komplette Umstellung. Mein Gehirn ist nicht darauf trainiert. Ist, als ob ich blind über ein Seil balancieren muss. Also fahre ich lieber auf Tastatur das kann ich gut! Mit Fahrhilfen will ich allerdings auch nicht spielen. Das Problem ist einfach nur, dass die Steuerung viel zu empfindlich ist. Ein Spiel sollte so gemacht sein, dass man auch auf Tastatur mit etwas Übung damit klar kommen kann. Aber das ist hier einfach zu extrem. So macht das Fahren kein Spaß, wenn man andauernd nur im Kreis dreht und gegen die Wand kracht. Ich bin nicht der, der gleich die Geduld verliert. Ich finde ja gut, dass die Physik anspruchsvoll ist und dass man sich einarbeiten muss, aber irgendwie habe ich hier das Gefühl ich werde niemals fahren können und realistisch fühlt sich auch anders an.
> 
> ...




Es sieht nur richtig, richtig gut aus, wenn du dir mal ein Replay ansiehst, auf die Kamera wechselst, die hinter dem Fahrzeug ist und dann die Kamera entsprechend mal drehst. Dazu noch das passende Wetter und eine Uhrzeit mit niedrigem Sonnenstand (morgens oder abends) Dann siehts schon sehr klasse aus. Alles in allem muss ich aber auch sagen, dass vor allem die Strecken etwas mehr Details vertragen könnten. Zudem würden da ein paar andere Shader nicht verkehrt sein, gerade um die Vegetation etwas aufzuhübschen und ihr mehr dynamik und Kontrast zu verleihen. Das ganze sieht mir, auch wenn man mitten durch den Wald fährt viel zu sauber und steril aus.


Was die Steuerung angeht, dann redest du (sorry für die ausdrucksweise) Bullshit. 
Erklär mir doch mal, wie du z.B. bei  Strömenden Regen beschleunigen willst, wenn du 700 PS unterm Hintern hast und das Gaspedal nur "VOLLGAS" oder "KEIN GAS" kennt. Wenn du jemals in deinem Leben ein Auto ohne ESP und ASR gefahren bist, das mehr als 100 PS hat, dann solltest du das verstehen.

Selbes in Kurven, du fährst im Regen durch ne Kurve, bis am Grenzbereich, müsstest das Auto eigentlich mit konstanter, ganz leichter Gaszufur in seiner Bahn stabilisieren, aber mit Tastatur gibst du, sobald du die Taste drückst, sofort vollgas und das Auto wird sich sofort drehen. Das ist in der Realität genauso wie im Spiel absolut fatal.

Mag ja sein, dass man das lenken mit Tastatur noch hin bekommt, durch schnelle kurze Tastendrücke. Eine Lenkung ist nunmal etwas träger. Das funktioniert auch relativ gut. Aber dosiertes beschleunigen und bremsen ist bei diesem Spiel logischerweise essenziell, und definitiv mit Tastatur nicht machbar.


Ich persönlich mag auch keine Lenkräder. Erstens hab ich keinen Platz und zweitens wäre mir der ganze Krempel viel zu übertrieben "Freakig" oder "Nerdig". Ich hab selbst einen halbwegs gut motorisiertes Gefährt (2.0 TFSI, bald mit 250 PS auf 1335 KG) das reicht mir und macht auch deutlich mehr spaß, als Virtuell nen 700 PS Boliden über die Strecke zu jagen. Da brauch ich nicht noch in der Bude nen "Simulator" aufbauen.
Fürs zocken muss ein Gamepad reichen und mit Xbox 360 Pad funktioniert Project Cars absolut problemlos. Man kann präzise Lenkeinschläge durchführen und das Gas mit den Trigger Tasten beliebig dosieren. (Bei Stürmischem Regen auf der Nordschleife sind die meiste Zeit je nach Auto nur 50-70% gas möglich. Bei Vollgas verzieht es dir sofort das Auto, selbst bei über 100 KM/h (was ja auch realistisch ist)

Also kauf dir einfach ein Gamepad und gut ists. Gehört zur Grundausstattung eines jeden PC Gamers. Mit Tastatur war der Kauf des Spiels jedenfalls für die Katz. Das ist so, als würde man nen Shooter mit Lenkrad spielen.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch der Meinung das die Grafik nicht so der Bringer ist
> 
> Wer von euch spielt am G27 ?


Ich spiele mit dem G27


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Mai 2015)

Wie kann man alle Einstellungen zurücksetzen?


----------



## msdd63 (12. Mai 2015)

Wieso muss bei jedem Auto das FFB extra einstellen obwohl ich im Hauptmenü das FFB eingestellt habe. Die Einstellung aus dem Hauptmenü sollte für jedes Fahrzeug übernommen werden. Wenn ich will kann ich es ja bei Bedarf an ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug anpassen.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich mag auch keine Lenkräder. Erstens hab ich keinen Platz und zweitens wäre mir der ganze Krempel viel zu übertrieben "Freakig" oder "Nerdig". Ich hab selbst einen halbwegs gut motorisiertes Gefährt (2.0 TFSI, bald mit 250 PS auf 1335 KG) das reicht mir und macht auch deutlich mehr spaß, als Virtuell nen 700 PS Boliden über die Strecke zu jagen. Da brauch ich nicht noch in der Bude nen "Simulator" aufbauen.
> Fürs zocken muss ein Gamepad reichen und mit Xbox 360 Pad funktioniert Project Cars absolut problemlos. Man kann präzise Lenkeinschläge durchführen und das Gas mit den Trigger Tasten beliebig dosieren.



Achso, und das kannst du beurteilen weil? Nix für ungut aber das, was man im Simulator macht hat nix mit dem zu tun, was du mit deinem Pad auf dem Sofa machst. Ich fahre auch schnelle sportliche Autos mit relativ viel Leistung aber damit kann ich keine Rennen fahren bzw. so ans Limit gehen, wie ich das in den Sims kann. Um solch einen Spaß zu haben müsste ich Rennen fahren und dafür fehlt mir die Kohle und wahrscheinlich auch das Talent. 
Ich gebe dir recht, dass es wohl etwas verrückt ist sich nen Simulator für 10000€ und mehr ins Hobbyzimmer zu stellen. Trotzdem ist der Spaßfaktor um ein vielfaches höher als mit dem Pad und ermöglicht einem Dinge, die die meisten von uns so wohl nie erleben werden. Probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Mai 2015)

Wie kann ich ein pCars Profil im Logitech Profiler anlegen ..

Kann die pCars.exe nicht finden.



DANKE


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2015)

Auf welchem Laufwerk du es auch immer installiert hast\SteamApps\common\pCars


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Mai 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen das manche von der Grafik enttäuscht sind. Die Videos und Screenshots vor der Veröffentlichung haben die Erwartungen weit nach oben geschraubt. In 1080p sieht das Spiel selbst mit Ultra Einstellungen nicht so fantastisch aus. Bei PCGH wurde das ähnlich beschrieben. Die Redakteure meinen das man die Übergrafik erst zu Gesicht bekommt, wenn in deutlich höheren Auflösungen als Full HD spielt.



1. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, was eine höhere Auflösung noch an den Streckendetails und plastischen Texturen ändern sollte.
2. Und außerdem sieht jedes moderne Spiel in 4K bombastisch aus.



1awd1 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, hatte dich schon vermisst. Du erzählst was von Simulation und realismus aber willst mit Tastatur fahren? Und dabei fühlt sich cars dann auch noch unrealistisch an? Was soll ich sagen? JA, du hast recht (ich freu mich, dass ich das noch erleben darf)! Cars mit Tastatur ist so unrealistisch, wie es nur geht. Endlich bist du zur Einsicht gekommen, schön.
> Und nein, eine Rennsimulation muss nicht so "gemacht" sein, dass man es mit Tastatur steuern kann. Es muss mit Lenkrad funktionieren, alles andere ist nett aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.



Bitte halt endlich mal die Füße still. Es geht mir nicht darum, wie reslistisch meine Bedienelemente am Schreibtisch sind, sondern es kommt auf das Spiel selbst an! Und ja, man kann auf Tastatur sehr gut ein realistisches Gefühl nachempfinden. Ich werde mir jetzt mal das Lenkrad von meinem Bruder ausleihen und etwas damit üben. Wenn ich irgendwann damit zurechtkomme, dann hol ich mir ein eigenes.
Im Moment regt mich allerdings diese Standard-Grafik am meisten auf. Grafik ist zwar nicht wichtig in einem Spiel, aber wenn man immer diese hübschen Screenshots gesehen hat, sind die Erwartungen dementsprechend hoch. Und das, was man hier am Ende bekommen hat, sieht aus wie auf einer PS3. Läuft ja auch dementsprechend flüssig auf alten Grafikkarten.


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Mai 2015)

Hö, die Grafik ist absolut top. Aber wenn dir so ne Kleinigkeit schon den Spaß am Spiel kaputt macht, dann läuft wahrscheinlich was grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Bitte halt endlich mal die Füße still. Es geht mir nicht darum, wie reslistisch meine Bedienelemente am Schreibtisch sind, sondern es kommt auf das Spiel selbst an! Und ja, man kann auf Tastatur sehr gut ein realistisches Gefühl nachempfinden. Ich werde mir jetzt mal das Lenkrad von meinem Bruder ausleihen und etwas damit üben. Wenn ich irgendwann damit zurechtkomme, dann hol ich mir ein eigenes.
> Im Moment regt mich allerdings diese Standard-Grafik am meisten auf. Grafik ist zwar nicht wichtig in einem Spiel, aber wenn man immer diese hübschen Screenshots gesehen hat, sind die Erwartungen dementsprechend hoch. Und das, was man hier am Ende bekommen hat, sieht aus wie auf einer PS3. Läuft ja auch dementsprechend flüssig auf alten Grafikkarten.




In diesem ganzen Wirrwarr versteckt sich tatsächlich mal eine gute Idee.. du leihst dir ein Lenkrad.


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hö, die Grafik ist absolut top. Aber wenn dir so ne Kleinigkeit schon den Spaß am Spiel kaputt macht, dann läuft wahrscheinlich was grundsätzlich falsch.



Allerdings. Solche 2D-Bäume mit Papptextur aus dem Jahre 2004 sind einfach nur ungemein störend für den Gesamteindruck des Spiels. 
Tut mir leid, wenn Sie das nicht erkennen, aber wer ein einigermaßen geschultes Auge für Grafik hat, dem fallen solche Details direkt negativ auf. NFS Shift von 2009 hatte zudem ein viel glatteres Bild ohne Kantenflimmern und mit scharfen Texturen am Streckenrand.



1awd1 schrieb:


> In diesem ganzen Wirrwarr versteckt sich tatsächlich mal eine gute Idee.. du leihst dir ein Lenkrad.



Wirrwarr ist es, was du hier von dir gibst. Dass man auf ein Lenkrad angewiesen ist, deutet auf schlechte Umsetzung bei der Entwicklung hin. Hab grad mal probeweise NFS Shift gespielt, was eine Rennsimulation ist und ich komme wunderbar mit Tastatur zurecht, auf Profi und ohne Fahrhilfen. Also hör auf, zu behaupten, als wäre ein Lenkrad aus Prinzip eine Voraussetzung für ein Rennspiel. Der Grund ist nämlich, dass es sich nicht wie in echt verhält und deshalb kommen auch so wenige damit klar.


----------



## norse (12. Mai 2015)

XD shift soll eine SIM sein??? Wie geil und eine Sim mit Tastatur spielen wollen? Ohne fahrhilfen? Ich glaub das schiesst echt den Vogel ab. Tschuldige aber .... Neeeeee .... Neeeee wirklich nicht  Wahnsinn was hier im Forum alles abgeht ^^


----------



## msdd63 (12. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ein pCars Profil im Logitech Profiler anlegen ..
> 
> Kann die pCars.exe nicht finden.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist die pCARS64.exe zum Beispiel auf "Games (F) > Steam > SteamApps > common > pCars".


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Mai 2015)

norse schrieb:


> XD shift soll eine SIM sein??? Wie geil und eine Sim mit Tastatur spielen wollen? Ohne fahrhilfen? Ich glaub das schiesst echt den Vogel ab. Tschuldige aber .... Neeeeee .... Neeeee wirklich nicht  Wahnsinn was hier im Forum alles abgeht ^^



Ja aber natürlich ist Shift eine Sim. Das was du hier behauptest ist eher unglaublich. Nur weil ein Spiel wie pCARS unnötig schwer ist ist das noch lange nicht realistisch. Ich glaube du denkst einfach nur je anspruchsvoller, desto realistischer. Was vollkommen falsch ist.


----------



## Blue_Gun (13. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich ist Shift eine Sim. Das was du hier behauptest ist eher unglaublich. Nur weil ein Spiel wie pCARS unnötig schwer ist ist das noch lange nicht realistisch. Ich glaube du denkst einfach nur je anspruchsvoller, desto realistischer. Was vollkommen falsch ist.



Du fährst ein echtes Auto auch mit Tastatur oder? Und ein Auto schnell und sicher auf der Strecke zu halten ist nunmal schwer, aber durch die 30-Zone schaffst es schon mit deiner Tastatur


----------



## Andregee (13. Mai 2015)

Shift eine Sim`? Ich shif(t)e mir gleich vor lauter Lachen in die Hosen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Mai 2015)

Hat sich erledigt !


----------



## norse (13. Mai 2015)

Nun gut, lassen wir ihn einfach  ist halt seine Meinung und gut! Ich bin mit meiner Meinung zufrieden und im Vergleich zu echten Rennwagen verhält sich die Sim recht gut finde ich. 

Spielt jmd die Karriere ? Den Clooney Cup?


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wirrwarr ist es, was du hier von dir gibst. Dass man auf ein Lenkrad angewiesen ist, deutet auf schlechte Umsetzung bei der Entwicklung hin. Hab grad mal probeweise NFS Shift gespielt, was eine Rennsimulation ist und ich komme wunderbar mit Tastatur zurecht, auf Profi und ohne Fahrhilfen. Also hör auf, zu behaupten, als wäre ein Lenkrad aus Prinzip eine Voraussetzung für ein Rennspiel. Der Grund ist nämlich, dass es sich nicht wie in echt verhält und deshalb kommen auch so wenige damit klar.



Ich behaupte nicht, ein Lenkrad wäre Voraussetzung. Ich behaupte aber ein Lenkrad zu benötigen um sich ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild über die Fahrphysik machen zu können. Und das wenige klar kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Lies dich mal durch die einschlägigen Foren durch.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2015)

Wie ist in pCars die Karriere und die KI, auch im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa ?


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie ist in pCars die Karriere und die KI, auch im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa ?



Beides besser, wobei die Karriere in PC eher ein Medley aus allen möglichen Rennen ist. Ich bin zwar offiziell in der Superkart-Klasse, fahre aber aufgrund der Einladungsevents öfter andere Klassen. 

Die Motivation besteht zu einem Teil daraus in die nächste Klasse aufzusteigen und zum anderen daraus, ständig abwechselnde Herausforderungen meistern zu müssen.


----------



## MatMade142 (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo PCGH'ler,

als damals CARS noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte habe ich mich dazu überwunden den 10 er für die Junior Memberschaft zu Investieren.
Nur bin ich immer wieder davon abgekommen es zu spielen, nun da es inzwischen fertig ist möchte ich es mir kaufen gehen.

Jetzt hab ich gesehen, das ich bei Steam einen 20% Gutschein für das Spiel habe, gibt es diesen auch für Amazon bzw. Media Markt und co.?
Ich bin da nämlich eher von der "alten Schule" und möchte das Spiel physisch in der Hand halten


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Mai 2015)

MatMade142 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH'ler,
> 
> als damals CARS noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte habe ich mich dazu überwunden den 10 er für die Junior Memberschaft zu Investieren.
> Nur bin ich immer wieder davon abgekommen es zu spielen, nun da es inzwischen fertig ist möchte ich es mir kaufen gehen.
> ...


Nein, der Coupon gilt leider nur auf Steam...


----------



## stoepsel (13. Mai 2015)

So, Mädels... 
habe meine FFB -Settings nochmal ein paar Stunden optimiert. So muss ich in den jeweiligen Fahrzeugsettings des FFB gar nichts ändern um ordentliches Grundfeedback zu bekommen...!

hier der Link 

ACR Forum :: Thema: Project CARS (4/4)


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. Mai 2015)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Du fährst ein echtes Auto auch mit Tastatur oder? Und ein Auto schnell und sicher auf der Strecke zu halten ist nunmal schwer, aber durch die 30-Zone schaffst es schon mit deiner Tastatur



Na du bist ja ulkig. Glaubst hier der Rennfahrer der Nation zu sein. Ich wette du hast nicht die Schnitte einer Chance gegen mich.



Andregee schrieb:


> Shift eine Sim`? Ich shif(t)e mir gleich vor lauter Lachen in die Hosen.



Man lerne und staune. Und am Ende wäre man doch besser vorher aufs Klo gegangen...



1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte aber ein Lenkrad zu benötigen um sich ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild über die Fahrphysik machen zu können.



Ich sagte doch bereits, dass das Quatsch ist. Man hat auch mit Lenkrad nicht das Gefühl, in einem der Fahrzeuge zu sitzen. Es ist lediglich ein Versuch einer Simulation. Man entwickelt mit der Zeit ein Gespür für die Physik genau wie auf Tastatur auch. Du kannst das nicht leugnen, weil ich selbst auf Tastatur fahre und die Physik nachempfinde. Dazu muss ich nicht so tun als würde ich am Lenkrad drehen. Das menschliche Gehirn neigt dazu, sich schnell in Dinge einzufühlen. Ist nur eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Einige spielen mit Joystick, andere mit Lenkrad und noch andere mit Tastatur. Klar kommt ein Lenkrad der Realität am nähsten, ist aber dennoch völlig anders als würde man wirklich im Auto sitzen. Ich habe genug Rennsimulationen gespielt, die realistisch sind und sich mit Tastatur steuern lassen. Und das kann ich beurteilen.



1awd1 schrieb:


> Und das wenige klar kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Lies dich mal durch die einschlägigen Foren durch.



Durch welche Foren soll ich mich denn noch durchlesen. Ich spiele seit 1997 Rennspiele und nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Umgang mit Lenkrädern schwieriger. Wenn man jedoch einmal gut damit trainiert ist, ist man im Vorteil,  was sich dann an besseren Rundenzeiten bemerkbar macht.


----------



## fxler (13. Mai 2015)

Gibt es zufällig ein LAN-Modus, wenn ja wo fi


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Dedicated Server, einfach aufmachen geht


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Beides besser, wobei die Karriere in PC eher ein Medley aus allen möglichen Rennen ist. Ich bin zwar offiziell in der Superkart-Klasse, fahre aber aufgrund der Einladungsevents öfter andere Klassen.
> 
> Die Motivation besteht zu einem Teil daraus in die nächste Klasse aufzusteigen und zum anderen daraus, ständig abwechselnde Herausforderungen meistern zu müssen.


Klingt schon mal nach was. 
Wie ist so ein Event aufgebaut? Weil in AC ist sind es einfach nur Rennen und man startet praktisch immer von hinten. Etwas nervig wenn man Auto und/oder Strecke nicht kennt.


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Mai 2015)

Ja je nach Quali, bzw beim 2 Rennen-Format in gestürzter oder nicht


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. Mai 2015)

Bei der Karriere gibt es das Problem, dass sie nicht so ganz motiviert, da man überhaupt nichts freispielen muss. Es ist praktisch Jacke wie Hose, ob man erster, zweiter, fünfter oder letzter wird. Man hat schlicht gar nichts von einem Sieg. Zudem fährt man immer nur mit irgendeinem Auto auf irgendeiner Strecke. Man hat kein "eigenes" Auto, das man sich stolz verdienen muss, sondern bekommt einfach alles frei zur Verfügung gestellt. Wofür spielt man dann eigentlich die Karriere? Dass man auch einfach mittendrin anfangen kann ist auch so blöd. Anstatt einen roten Faden zu bieten, wo man als Kartfahrer aufsteigt zu den großen Boliden, kann man einfach selbst bestimmen, wo man was wie und wann fahren möchte. Das ist doch keine Simulation! Als Rennfahrer fängt man normalerweise immer erst klein an und arbeitet sich nach oben. 

SlightlyMad ist ein guter Entwickler, aber die wissen nicht so richtig, wie man ein motivierendes Rennspiel macht. Ich erinnere mich immer zurück an NFS Porsche, wo alles bis ins feinste Detail perfekt durchdacht ist. Damals war EA noch in der Blütezeit. Bis heute kam kein Rennspiel mehr an diese Qualitäten. Hätte SlightlyMad sich das als Vorbild genommen und mit modernster Technik aufgewertet, so käme sicher eine neue Rennspiel-Sensation in die Geschichte. Doch aufgrund der Community, die lediglich eine normale Rennsimulation wollte, ist es nichts weiter als das geworden. Wenn ich 20 Millionen hätte, würde ich SlightlyMad kaufen und die ein Rennspiel nach meiner Vorstellung machen lassen. Mir wäre egal, was die Spieler wollen, ich würde stur mein Ding durchziehen und wäre mir sicher,  dass es am Ende schon genug Leute mögen würden.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

Ja deshalb spiele ich auf überwiegend den Multiplayer Modus, macht nämlich keinen so großen Unterschied was jedenfalls den Fuhrpark an geht.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Dass man auch einfach mittendrin anfangen kann ist auch so blöd. Anstatt einen roten Faden zu bieten, wo man als Kartfahrer aufsteigt zu den großen Boliden, kann man einfach selbst bestimmen, wo man was wie und wann fahren möchte. Das ist doch keine Simulation! Als Rennfahrer fängt man normalerweise immer erst klein an und arbeitet sich nach oben.



Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Nach deiner Argumentation müsste man also auch immer ein paar Wochen zwischen den Rennen warten und zwischendurch Zeit im Kraftraum verbringen, oder? Sonst wäre es ja keine Simulation.  

Und was wäre daran besser, wenn sie dich zwängen mit Kart anzufangen? Wem wäre mit dem Zwang geholfen? Wer Lust auf die ultimative Karriereleiter hat, kann das schließlich aus freien Stücken tun.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Nach deiner Argumentation müsste man also auch immer ein paar Wochen zwischen den Rennen warten und zwischendurch Zeit im Kraftraum verbringen, oder? Sonst wäre es ja keine Simulation.
> 
> Und was wäre daran besser, wenn sie dich zwängen mit Kart anzufangen? Wem wäre mit dem Zwang geholfen? Wer Lust auf die ultimative Karriereleiter hat, kann das schließlich aus freien Stücken tun.



Also bitte. Wochen zu warten war wohl nur reine Ironie.
Ja ein Spiel MUSS einen roten Faden haben, der den Weg oder Handlungsstrang vorgibt und den Spieler durch bestimmte Nadelöhre führt. Wenn man einfach alles machen kann was man will, dann ist das so flach wie eine Pfütze. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht in Pokémon for cars!
Ein Spiel braucht Tiefgang und das geht nur, wenn klar festgelegt wird, welches Kapitel man zuerst abschließen muss. Kann man einfach alles machen, ist das wie gar nichts. Deshalb halte ich nicht allzu viel von zu viel spielerischer Freiheit. Das Spiel muss dem Spieler durchaus die Schranken weisen.


----------



## CSOger (14. Mai 2015)

Hab mir gerade die Limited Edition für 34.99 gekauft.
War erst etwas unsicher wegen der nicht wirklich guten Benchmarks mit Radeon Karten.
Da ich das Spiel aber schon sehr lange aufn Radar habe musste es dann aber doch sein.
Kurz mal nen schnelles Rennen auf der Nordschleife gemacht.
Habe ja hier oft gelesen das viele von der Grafik doch etwas entäuscht sind.
Kann ich persönlich nicht sagen...das sah für mein Empfinden richtig gut aus.
Das Licht was durch die Bäume scheint,Details der Wagen,Strecke,Spiegelungen sehr geil das ganze was ich bis jetzt in dem kurzen Rennen gesehen habe.
Die Performance der Radeon (290X) hat natürlich nach oben noch Luft,aber da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen das die nächsten Treiber von AMD,Patches das nicht ändern werden.
Klang ja manchmal hier so als sei das ganze mit ner "roten" kaum spielbar.
Ausreichend Fps in FullHD mit High Settings und MSAA und auch sonst alles andere an.
Auch der Sound und dieFahrzeugsteuerung...wirkt für meinen ersten Eindruck sehr gelungen.
Werde am Wochenende mal die Settings der Steuerung anpassen (das gibts ja genug zu Optionen),austesten,und dann natürlich ordentlich üben.
Schon ne Weile her das ich nen Racinggame gezockt habe.
Fahre derzeit wie ein Blinder.
An MP nicht zu denken.


----------



## AL3CH (14. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir Project cars bei Amazon vorbestellt , und einen Code für ein dlc erhalten...
So, was mache ich nun damit - im Steam Clienten gibts keine " herunterladbare Inhalte"
und auf der P.C. Seite auch nicht


----------



## rolli (14. Mai 2015)

Kannst du den Code nicht einfach bei Steam aktivieren?


----------



## AL3CH (14. Mai 2015)

Hab bisher noch nichts gefunden, wo ich den code aktivieren kann.


----------



## Jor-El (14. Mai 2015)

Reiter "Spiele" und dort "Produkt bei Steam aktivieren".


----------



## AL3CH (14. Mai 2015)

Jap - danke ,habe ich auch gerade gefunden


----------



## rolli (14. Mai 2015)

Alles klar - ich dachte, die Funktion "Code bei Steam aktivieren" wäre mittlerweile fächendeckend bekannt.


----------



## bomber111 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein Problem mit PCars auf dem PC.

Wenn ich von der Bremse gehe werde ich nach vorne versetzt. Ist jemandem dieses Problem bekannt ? Spiel läuft sonst extrem flüssig auf hohen Einstellungen.

Edit: Wenn ich das Force-Feedback ausstelle gehts


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

Den code kann man nicht einfach auf Steam aktivieren. In der e-mail steht, wo man den eingeben muss, um dann den Steam code zu erhalten. Du musst mit dem code also erst den Steam code freischalten.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Mai 2015)

Ein hochinteressanter Vergleich von Project Cars und Assetto Corsa wie ich finde.

Assetto Corsa vs. Project Cars: Video-Vergleich von Spielelementen und Features


----------



## norse (14. Mai 2015)

Schaltet hier jmd manuell mit Kupplung und kann paar Tipps geben? Sobald ich vor der Kurve runterschalte hauts mir jedesmal das Heck weg ... kaum zu schaffen und die Spitze-Hacke Technik hab ich noch nicht drauf. Ansonsten find ich die GT4 Wagen echt genial, aber das Schalten ist so mein Problempunkt.,



Bzw.... haben die GT4 nicht sogar ne Sequenzielle Schaltung?


----------



## msdd63 (14. Mai 2015)

Wo werden den Fotos gespeichert die man von den Autos macht?


----------



## Jor-El (14. Mai 2015)

norse schrieb:


> ... und die Spitze-Hacke Technik hab ich noch nicht drauf.


Double Clutch wäre noch eine weitere Variante zum runterschalten. Einfach mal auf utube suchen. Gibt satt Vids dazu. Z.B....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSup4MLX2GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

Welches Lenkrad würdet ihr mir für den Anfang empfehlen? Also ich brauche kein super high-end Profi-teil. Ich möchte maximal 130 Euro ausgeben.
Bin auf folgende gestoßen:

Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia fÃ?r PC und: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Logitech Driving Force GT - Rad- und Pedalsatz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Abgesehen vom Preis und den Rezensionen, welches der beiden würdet ihr nehmen? Reicht evtl. das günstigere?
Ich weiß, dass eingefleischte Profis immer höhere Ansprüche haben und mir am liebsten eins für 300+ Euro empfehlen würden, aber ich brauche wirklich nur ein einfaches Lenkrad, um wenigstens pCARS spielen zu können.

*edit
Hab mir das Logitech Driving Force GT neu für 113 Euro gekauft.


----------



## norse (14. Mai 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Double Clutch wäre noch eine weitere Variante zum runterschalten. Einfach mal auf utube suchen. Gibt satt Vids dazu. Z.B....


Danke, aber das hilft nicht ... da ist ja die Spitze-Hacke deutlich einfacher beim Bremsen  und damit gings ganz gut, ist halt nur ne Arbeit sich das an zu gewöhnen


----------



## IJOJOI (14. Mai 2015)

Ich finde Heel'n Toe aber um einiges effektiver und auch schneller, wenn man es einmal "richtig" lernt.


----------



## norse (14. Mai 2015)

Also liegst definitiv daran das mir das Heck beim runterschalten so wegknallt? gut...also üben und die Pedale irgendwie mal befestigen


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Welches Lenkrad würdet ihr mir für den Anfang empfehlen? Also ich brauche kein super high-end Profi-teil. Ich möchte maximal 130 Euro ausgeben.
> Bin auf folgende gestoßen:
> 
> Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia fÃ?r PC und: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Willkommen in der Welt des Simracing! Und jetzt bitte gaaaanz viel üben und nich nach zwei Minuten rumprobieren hier direkt losjammern, wenns am Anfang nicht so klappt!


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

Ja das Problem hat sich bei mir auch so verursacht am Hech beim manuell Schalten, deshalb bleibe ich auch beim Automatik Getriebe. Bin schon so voll konzentriert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Willkommen in der Welt des Simracing! Und jetzt bitte gaaaanz viel üben und nich nach zwei Minuten rumprobieren hier direkt losjammern, wenns am Anfang nicht so klappt!



Simracing ist ja nichts neues für mich. Ich sag nur World Racing 2 auf 100 Sim und ohne Fahrhilfen. Project CARS ist jedoch die erste richtige Motorsport-Sim für mich, da es sich qualitativ von den anderen Spielen doch sehr abzusetzen scheint: Straßenautos wie McLaren F1 und Pagani Huayra etc. ein beeindruckendes Wettersystem, Tageszeiten und durchaus ein paar schöne Strecken. Deshalb hab ich es gekauft. Im Prinzip hast du Recht, dass ein Lenkrad notwendig ist. Selbst für NFS (die guten alten Klassiker). Aber es ist nun eine komplette Umgewöhnung für mich. Ich werfe quasi all meine über die Jahre angeeignete Rennfahrerkunst über Bord und fange wieder bei Null an. Der Umgang mit dem Lenkrad ist nämlich was ganz neues für mich. Ich werde schon so lang üben müssen, bis ich es kann.

Auf Tastatur war ich ein Profi, jetzt bin ich ein Anfänger als ob ich noch nie ein Rennspiel gefahren wäre. Es wird lange dauern, bis ich mit dem Lenkrad und dem Spiel eins bin.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Mai 2015)

Wie kann ich die cam so einstellen dass ich com Helm aus schauen. Habe da ein Video gesehen wo man den oberen und unteren Rand vom Helm noch sieht. 

Finde es sehr realistisch. 


Noch was: mit welchen Settings spielen hier AMD User?


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

Einfach die Kameraperspektive wechseln bist du vom Helm aus  hinaus schaust. Ich weiß das auf der Playstation es mit Viereck zu ändern ist. Am Computer weiß ich es leider auch nicht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Mai 2015)

@Porsche2000:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das DF:GT ist mMn das Beste Lenkrad zum Einstieg, wenn das Budget begrenzt ist. 
Ich habe inzwischen mein DF:GT seit ca. 4-5 Jahren bei mir daheim und es läuft immernoch. 
Für mich war das Lenkrad jeden Cent wert. 
Ich habe zwar auch viel Zeit in anderen Spielen verbracht, trotzdem sollte mein DF:GT inzwischen ca. 800 Stunden überstanden haben, nun wird es aber bald in Rente geschickt. 

Und ganz wichtig: Alle Simulationen mit dem Lenkrad durchtesten, erst mit dem Lenkrad erkennt man, welches Spiel sich wirklich Simulation nennen darf.
Mir persönlich macht Assetto Corsa mit meinem Driving Froce GT am meisten Spaß, da ich dort ein festes, nachvollziehbares ForceFeedback mit wenig Clipping (Anti Clipping Tool) habe. 

Und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Lenkrad.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

Danke. Jedoch ist der einzige Grund, weshalb ich Simulationen mag der einer realistischen Fahrphysik. Leider hasse ich es, mit Rennautos auf Rennstrecken zu fahren. Deshalb kommt Assetto Corsa für mich nicht in Frage. Ich muss ganz einfach was zu sehen und erleben bekommen und das geht nur auf Strecken durch wilde unberührte Natur. Durch tiefe dunkle Wälder, über eisige Berge, über antike Brücken an strömenden Wasserfällen vorbei, über enge felsige Pässe und tiefen Schluchten mit Steinschlag, durch die Dschungel von Mexiko, durch Canyons und Küstenregionen, sowie durch dreckige Industriegebiete, wo sich der Dampf der Maschinen durch die rostigen Rohre presst. Solche Strecken sorgen für ein ausgezeichnetes Rennerlebnis! Und ich mag auch lieber Sportwagen für die Straße,  weil das richtige Autos sind und keine Motorsport oder Rally Karren. Also ich mag illegale Rennen - aber realistisch! Keine dämlichen Arcadeheizer!!!

Deshalb sind NFS Porsche und World Racing die  einzigen Rennspiele, die den Spagat zwischen Simulation und offenen Strecken hervorragend hinbekommen. Ganz abseits des Motorsports. Solche Spiele finde ich interessant.

Es müsste ein Spiel geben mit den frei befahrbaren Strecken aus World Racing in den schönsten Regionen auf der Welt, der motivierenden Karriere aus NFS Porsche, der Physik aus rFactor 2 oder Assetto Corsa, den Wettereffekten aus pCARS, der Polizeiverfolgung aus NFS Hot Pursuit, einem 100% realistischen Schadensmodell, volle DirectX 12 Grafik und die besten und schönsten Nobelkarossen aus 100 Jahren Automobilgeschichte wie z.B. dem Ferrari 250 GTO, dem Mercedes 300 SL, dem Porsche 356 oder dem Bugatti Royale bis hin zu den 1.500 PS starken modernen Exoten.

Doch leider wird es so etwas nicht geben, solange ich keinen Einfluss darauf habe. Jetzt werde ich aber erst mal auf mein Lenkrad warten. Da bin ich aber sehr froh, dass ich mit dem Teil die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

Bis dann.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Mai 2015)

Kann amn die länge der Weiderholung ändern? Ich würde gern mal eine ganze Runde auf der Nordschleife in der Weiderholung sehen.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2015)

Musst nach dem Rennen extra speichern und im Profil unter Höhepunkte aufrufen.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es müsste ein Spiel geben mit den frei befahrbaren Strecken aus World Racing in den schönsten Regionen auf der Welt, der motivierenden Karriere aus NFS Porsche, der Physik aus rFactor 2 oder Assetto Corsa, den Wettereffekten aus pCARS, der Polizeiverfolgung aus NFS Hot Pursuit, einem 100% realistischen Schadensmodell, volle DirectX 12 Grafik und die besten und schönsten Nobelkarossen aus 100 Jahren Automobilgeschichte wie z.B. dem Ferrari 250 GTO, dem Mercedes 300 SL, dem Porsche 356 oder dem Bugatti Royale bis hin zu den 1.500 PS starken modernen Exoten.



So abwegig ist das alles gar nicht.
Es müsste nur jemand eine rießige Stadt für Assetto Corsa generieren und einen Weg finden Videosequenzen einzuschleusen.
An solch einem Spiel hätte ich auch mal Interesse. 
Am ehesten kommt da bislang mMn The Crew hin, das werde ich mir warsch. demnächst noch holen.
Das ist so grob das, was ich mir als NFS: Most Wanted 1 Nachfolger vorgestellt habe.
Nur die Fahrphysik ist eben nicht auf dem Niveau von Assetto....


----------



## Porsche2000 (15. Mai 2015)

Jepp. The Crew wäre normalerweise genau mein Ding gewesen. Es hat nur folgende Nachteile: 

- Arcade Fahrphysik
- 08-15 Karriere mit Level-System
- Zu aufdringliches HUD mit Pop-ups
- Kaum Schadensmodell soweit ich weiß
- Uplay DRM

Und vielleicht würde ich noch mehr finden, wenn ich es gespielt hätte. Leider ist es aber eher ein Fun-Racer geworden statt eine Simulation.

Ich fande Most Wanted (2005) auch gut, aber da befand sich NFS schon längst auf der Abwärtsspirale. Man wurde für Fahrfehler belohnt etc. Hier hätte ich mir ebenfalls eine realistischere Inszenierung gewünscht. Nicht diese gangsterhafte Aufmachung. Ist halt ein Spiel für Teenager. Wenn man älter wird, steigen natürlich auch die Ansprüche. Obwohl ich die ganz alten Klassiker wie NFS II, III, Brennender Asphalt und besonders Porsche noch immer mag. Letzteres ist sogar mein Favorit. Nicht nur weil es bis dato das realistischste NFS war, sondern vor allem weil alles extrem gut und liebevoll umgesetzt wurde. Die beiden Karrieremodi sind einfach nur meisterhaft.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Jepp. The Crew wäre normalerweise genau mein Ding gewesen. Es hat nur folgende Nachteile:



- *Arcade Fahrphysik*  Stimmt es ist durch und ducrh Arcade aber eine Sim wollte The Crew nie sein. Wer da was anderes erwartet hat hat sich scheinbar nicht informiert. Trotzdessen bietet es vollen Lenkradsupport und das FFB ist auch nicht von schlechter Natur wenn man den Arcade Hintergrund bedenkt.

- *08-15 Karriere mit Level-System* Der Schwerpunkt von The Crew wurde von Anfang an als Racing MMO ausgewiesen wo wieder gilt > Man muss sich informieren

- *Zu aufdringliches HUD mit Pop-ups*  Die HUD Elemete können vollkommen individuell ein oder ausgeblendet werden sodaß man auch komplett ohne fahren kann > ------"--------

- *Kaum Schadensmodell soweit ich weiß*   Das stimmt, es ist nur optischer Natur aber alles andere wäre auch mehr als hinderlich für den Spielablauf m.M.n.

- *Uplay DRM*  Das is dann ne persönliche Einstellungssache 


Wie immer hängt alles von den eigenen Erwartungen ab ob einem ein Titel zusagt das ist und bleibt der rote Faden nur wie gesagt man muss in der Lage sein sich genau zu informieren dann wird man auch nicht bös überrascht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (15. Mai 2015)

Ja ich weiß, aber informieren hin oder her. Das Spiel hätte besser sein können. Mir gefällt das nicht, wie es geworden ist. Obwohl die Grundidee fantastisch war.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2015)

Es kann einem nicht alles gefallen das kann dir keiner krumm nehmen. Immerhin hast du dich besser ausgedrückt als wie man es leider sonst meist liest: "Spiel X ist schei**e" und das wars.


----------



## Robonator (16. Mai 2015)

Hui durfte nun auch mal Pcars ordentlich antesten. Es macht ansich ja schon Spaß, leider ist der Karriere-Modus ziemlich flach. Der Stellt für mich die größte Motivation dar ein Rennspiel zu spielen, denn das fahren alleine reicht mir irgendwie nicht^^

Aber mal nen paar Sachen die ich nicht so ganz raffe bzw die mich stören:
Bei den Superkarts, hat da noch jemand das Problem das man diese Fahrzeuge auf grader Strecke einfach nicht grade halten kann? Ich lenke bei höherer Geschwindigkeit z.B. einmal kurz nach links und der Wagen zieht weiter links bis ich wieder gegensteuere. 
Dann hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl das ich "normale" Autos irgendwie leicht schwammig anfühlen. Ich bin z.B. bisher neben den Karts nur im Fokus und im RUF GTR oder so gefahren. Bei beiden fühlte es sich an als würde das Auto über eine Eisfläche gleiten. Hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht? 
Ich habe irgendwie ziemlich krasse Grafikfehler in Form von weißen und schwarzen Artefakten, die besonders am "Horizont" der Rennstrecke erscheinen. Sehr stark wenn z.B. Markierungen auf der Strecke oder solche Hütchen etc am Rande stehen. Auch bei einigen Fahrzeugen hab ich z.B. im Heckspoiler weiße und schwarze Artefakte. Noch jemand das Problem? 
Und eben der Sound. Der enttäuscht mich irgendwie leicht. 
Beim Schalten hab ich jedes mal ein hässliches knacksen, das durchfahren von Tunneln erzeugt ein Rauschen bzw Störgeräusche und auch beim driften knattert der Sound manchmal ganz fies. 
Außerdem hören sich weit entferne Autos teils so an als würden sie mir schon im Cockpit hängen.  
Soweit ich es via Google sehen konnte bin ich auch nicht alleine mit dem Problem und es soll sogar auf den Konsolen vorkommen. 
Die KI finde ich auch leicht komisch. Die ist teils so knallhart und aggressiv, da frage ich mich warum die keine Strafen auferlegt bekommt ^^ Werde regelmäßig einfach von der Strecke geschoben, oder irgendwer fährt mir gnadenlos hinten rein obwohl er hätte ausweichen können. Es fühlt sich teils so an als würde die KI um ihr Leben kämpfen nur um keine Sekunde von der Ideallinie zu rutschen. 
Dann eben noch dieser Rundenbug. Man fährt und fährt und fährt und wundert sich warum es nicht aufhört und zack -> Bist angeblich letzter und noch immer in der ersten Runde... also alles wieder auf Anfang. 


Die Kritik mal beiseite muss ich aber sagen das es doch schon irgendwie echt fun macht. Die Grafik sieht meistens wirklich klasse aus und es läuft auf den meisten Strecken auch einwandfrei bei mir. Die Perspektiven die man wählen kann gefallen mir sehr gut und die Musik finde ich auch einfach sehr geil 
Generell bin ich grad ziemlich angetan von dem Spiel und ich werd mir das sicherlich noch holen, wenn das Geld dazu reicht. Konnte es leider nur auf dem Controller anzocken, aber so werd ich das auch bei mir wohl zocken. Fürn Lenkrad reichts grad nicht^^ 
Hätte das Spiel einen stärkeren Karrieremodus, dann wäre es sicherlich mein neues Lieblingsrennspiel geworden^^
Kennt eig. jemand vergleichbares für den PC nur eben auch mit Karrieremodus? Bin z.B. dem von Gran Turismo, Grid oder NFS Shift gewöhnt und halt kein Mensch der gern freiwillig irgendwelchen Topzeiten im Einzelrennen hinterherjagt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich fande Most Wanted (2005) auch gut, aber da befand sich NFS schon längst auf der Abwärtsspirale. Man wurde für Fahrfehler belohnt etc. Hier hätte ich mir ebenfalls eine realistischere Inszenierung gewünscht. Nicht diese gangsterhafte Aufmachung. Ist halt ein Spiel für Teenager. Wenn man älter wird, steigen natürlich auch die Ansprüche. Obwohl ich die ganz alten Klassiker wie NFS II, III, Brennender Asphalt und besonders Porsche noch immer mag. Letzteres ist sogar mein Favorit. Nicht nur weil es bis dato das realistischste NFS war, sondern vor allem weil alles extrem gut und liebevoll umgesetzt wurde. Die beiden Karrieremodi sind einfach nur meisterhaft.




NFS Brennender Asphalt war mein erstes Rennspiel. 
Da war ich noch ein ganz kleiner Junge, als das rauskam und konnte noch nicht wirklich fahren. 
Und das es mit NFS bergab geht/ging ist ja schon zu genüge diskutiert worden.
NFS Most Wanted (evtl. noch Underground 1/2) ist für mich noch immer (sofern man das Releasedatum miteinfließen lässt) die Referenz bei den Streetracing spielen.

Ich habe mir extra für die The Crew Beta Uplay geholt und bereue es eigentlich nicht.
Schließlich werde ich The Crew mal in einem guten Angebot defintiv holen.
Ich kann mich da ak1504 defintiv anschließen, dass das FFB und der Lenkradsupport für ein Arcadespiel wirklich gelungen ist. 

Und generell zu dem Thema: Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass eines Tages ein verrückter Modder eine rießen Stadt für rFactor/2 oder AC baut und dann wäre unser Wunsch nach einer Streetsimulation gar nicht mehr so weit entfernt.


----------



## newbi07 (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte gern Project Cars mit allen details in 1080p <60 fps (also immer flüssig)  auf meinem PC spielen können und wie ich sehe ist eine Nvidia GTX die bessere wahl, ich weiss nur nicht welche zu meiner Hardware am besten passt.

Habe einen P55 mit i7 875k@3,8 Ghz  und 16Gb ram, jetzt ist eine alte Ati 5770 vapor x drin.  FullHD reicht völlig auch wegen monitor, ein  Benq GL2460, brauche kein 4K. Gruss und vielen Dank für Eure hilfe


----------



## Robonator (16. Mai 2015)

Was ist dein Budget? Was hast du für ein Netzteil?
Ansonsten halt das übliche, GTX 960, 970 oder 980 ^^


----------



## newbi07 (16. Mai 2015)

Hab ein Tacens VI 700W, nichts besonderes.  Eine GTX960 würde schon reichen??


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2015)

newbi07 schrieb:


> Hab ein Tacens VI 700W, nichts besonderes.  Eine GTX960 würde schon reichen??



Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget?
Also zunächst solltest du dir ein neues Netzteil anschaffen, nicht dass deines irgendwann abraucht. 
Nicht ganz billig, aber gut wäre ein Bequiet E10 500w.

Zur Grafikkarte:
Die GTX960 packt laut PCGH Test ca. 50-55 Fps. Project Cars - Finale Version im Technik-Test - Geforce top, Radeon flop
Mit der 970 bist du bei 70-77 Fps.
Allerdings wird deine CPU höchstwahrscheinlich die 970 limitieren, weshalb (ohne CPU Upgrade) eine 960 sicherlich mehr Sinn machen würde.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre atm mit nem Log Driving Force Pro. Das mit dem Gran Tourismo Logo... Würde sich der Umstieg auf ein G27 lohnen?! Gibts eig auch für die Pedale FFB, bzw. ne Art Gegenkraft das die sich n bissl Realistischer anfühlen? Bzw. man mehr Feedback hat wie weit die gerade gedrückt sind. Damit tue ich mich bei dem DFP manchmal schwer. 
Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken?! Ich iwie nur die Nordschleife, aber in jedem Rennspiel wenn vorhanden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJh_F6jXJN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Porsche2000 (17. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hui durfte nun auch mal Pcars ordentlich antesten. Es macht ansich ja schon Spaß, leider ist der Karriere-Modus ziemlich flach. Der Stellt für mich die größte Motivation dar ein Rennspiel zu spielen, denn das fahren alleine reicht mir irgendwie nicht^^
> 
> Aber mal nen paar Sachen die ich nicht so ganz raffe bzw die mich stören:
> Bei den Superkarts, hat da noch jemand das Problem das man diese Fahrzeuge auf grader Strecke einfach nicht grade halten kann? Ich lenke bei höherer Geschwindigkeit z.B. einmal kurz nach links und der Wagen zieht weiter links bis ich wieder gegensteuere.
> ...



Dem kann ich zu 90% zustimmen. Eben noch die Superkarts gefahren und gemerkt wie schwer die auf der geraden zu halten sind. Ob das so realistisch ist? Diese weißen Artefakte am Horizont stören mich auch immer wieder. Und wie du sagst ist die Karriere auch nicht grad lobenswert, obwohl sie dennoch Spaß macht. Die KI finde ich jedoch ganz gut. Die Grafik variiert jedoch stark zwischen schlecht und bombastisch. Je nach Wetter und Downsampling sieht das Spiel echt genial aus.

Spiele mit super Karriere? Hab ich doch schon so oft gesagt; das Paradebeispiel ist NFS Porsche. Aber auch NFS Brennender Asphalt, Underground 1 & 2 sowie die Simulationen World Racing 1 & 2 haben eine abwechslungsreiche Karriere. Schreib mir ne PN wenn du an einem der Spiele interessiert bist.



newbi07 schrieb:


> Hab ein Tacens VI 700W, nichts besonderes.  Eine GTX960 würde schon reichen??



Ja die 960 reicht wenn du auf Downsampling verzichtest. Alles andere packt die locker auf Ultra. Würde aber trotzdem die 970 nehmen.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich da alleine bin, aber ich fahre zb zu 90% nur die Nordschleife auf Time Trial. Mir machts Spaß meine Rundenzeit da immer zu verbessern. Neben Time Trial ist dann noch Online gegen andere gute Fahrer die Motivation.  Die Karriere werde ich wohl wie die meisten Kampagnen in Spielen mit Multiplayer auslassen. GTA V hab ich auch gerade soweit die Kampagne gezockt das man endlich Online zocken konnte... ^^


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2015)

Naja hätt gern schon noch was das halbwegs realistisch ist und sich halt um den Rennsport drehen. Sowas wie Gran Turismo etc halt^^ 

Wie ist das eig. im Online-Modus? Hab den nun noch nicht gezockt, kann man dort aber wie z.B. in Gran Turismo halt Lobbys joinen und einfach frei auf einer Map herumfahren?


----------



## Porsche2000 (17. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja hätt gern schon noch was das halbwegs realistisch ist und sich halt um den Rennsport drehen. Sowas wie Gran Turismo etc halt^^
> 
> Wie ist das eig. im Online-Modus? Hab den nun noch nicht gezockt, kann man dort aber wie z.B. in Gran Turismo halt Lobbys joinen und einfach frei auf einer Map herumfahren?



NFS Porsche und World Racing sind realistisch. Brennender Asphalt hingegen ist zwar Arcade, hat aber auch Sim Eigenschaften und ist glaubwürdig. Also kein Action-Racer oder sowas. Underground ist komplett Arcade.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich fahre atm mit nem Log Driving Force Pro. Das mit dem Gran Tourismo Logo... Würde sich der Umstieg auf ein G27 lohnen?! Gibts eig auch für die Pedale FFB, bzw. ne Art Gegenkraft das die sich n bissl Realistischer anfühlen? Bzw. man mehr Feedback hat wie weit die gerade gedrückt sind. Damit tue ich mich bei dem DFP manchmal schwer.
> Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken?! Ich iwie nur die Nordschleife, aber in jedem Rennspiel wenn vorhanden.




Die Pedale des G27 sind einge ganze Stufe besser (härter und stabiler) als die des DFro.
Allerdings sind auch dort Potentiometer verbaut (die den Weg, statt den Druck messen).

Besser sind die Fanatec Pedale CSR Elite und ClubsportPedals V1/V2.
Dort bekommst du deutlich mehr Metall, eine deutlich bessere Konstruktion und vor allem eine Loadcell an der Bremse, die den Druck misst.
Allerdings gab es bei Fanatec erst heftige Preiserhöhungen (CSR Elite von 150€ -> 200€; Clubsport Pedals V von 250€ -> 360€).
Evtl. kannst du aber auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch ein Schnäppchen machen (ich suche derzeitig gebrauchte Fanatec Pedale).
Ein weiterer Vorteil des CSR Elite und CSP V2 ist, dass man diese direkt per USB mit dem PC verwenden kann und du somit an kein Wheel gebunden bist.

Zum Lenkrad selbst:
Das G27 ist deutlich robuster als das Driving Force Pro, da Metallzahnräder, statt Kunststoff verbaut sind.
Allerdings ist das zugleich auch ein Nachteil, da man die Zahnräder bei festem FFB eben doch spürt.
Eine Alternative wäre auch hier Fanatec mit Riemenantrieb, auch hier gibt es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt des Öfteren gute Angebote mit Garantie.
Das 911 GT3RS V2 (180€ -> 240€) und das CSR Wheel (200€ -> 260€) wären beide einen Blick wert.

Letzten Endes: Wenn du nur PCars fährst, wäre ein neues Fanatec Setup eigentlich fast zu teuer, wenn du aber auch in andere Simulationen reinschauen willst (Assetto Corsa etc.) und generell öfters Zeit in Rennsimulationen verbringst, ist Fanatec einen Blick wert.
Kürzlich gab es ein Fanatec CSR mit CSR Pedalen (keine Loadcell, aber besser als die des G27) für 200€ mit Restgarantie bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, meistens kostet so etwas eher ca. 250€ auf Ebaykleinanzeigen.

Zum Lenkrad selbst kann ich dir bald selbst berichten, ich steige kommende Woche vom Driving Force GT auf ein CSR um (wie gesagt brauche ich aber noch Pedale).




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja die 960 reicht wenn du auf Downsampling verzichtest. Alles andere packt die locker auf Ultra. Würde aber trotzdem die 970 nehmen.



Die 970 würde aber vermutlich des Öfteren durch den alten Prozessor limitiert werden.



Robonator schrieb:


> Naja hätt gern schon noch was das halbwegs realistisch ist und sich halt um den Rennsport drehen. Sowas wie Gran Turismo etc halt^^



Naja, wenn du eine Gran Turismo Ersatz suchst, ist PCars richtig.
Wenn du aber maximalen Realismus willst, dann würde ich Assetto Corsa oder iRacing (für Liga-Rennen) empfehlen.


----------



## Nottulner (17. Mai 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie man das Spiel ohne Kauf testen kann?



Ja gibt es. Aber entweder man weiss wie und woher man es bekommt oder nicht. Werde hier bestimmt keine Hilfestellung für illegale Machenschaften posten. Auch per PN gebe ich keine Auskunft.


----------



## KaterTom (17. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja hätt gern schon noch was das halbwegs realistisch ist und sich halt um den Rennsport drehen. Sowas wie Gran Turismo etc halt^^
> 
> Wie ist das eig. im Online-Modus? Hab den nun noch nicht gezockt, kann man dort aber wie z.B. in Gran Turismo halt Lobbys joinen und einfach frei auf einer Map herumfahren?



Nein, du kannst nicht frei auf der Map Rennstrecke herumfahren. Das ist halt kein open World Spiel, sondern eine Rennsportsimulation. Dein zweiter Satz beißt sich auch mit dem ersten, wie ich finde.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Robonator*
> ...



ja das sehe ich auch so gilt auch für Forza ... nur das man bei Projekt Cars noch den Controller anpassen sollte was lenkung, gas, bremse und forze feedback betrifft ansonsten habe ich mit Projekt Cars mein Forza 4 PC gefunden fehlen nur noch ein paar Ferraris ...


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja hätt gern schon noch was das halbwegs realistisch ist und sich halt um den Rennsport drehen. Sowas wie Gran Turismo etc halt^^
> 
> Wie ist das eig. im Online-Modus? Hab den nun noch nicht gezockt, kann man dort aber wie z.B. in Gran Turismo halt Lobbys joinen und einfach frei auf einer Map herumfahren?



Also wie ich das gesehen habe geht das. Ich bin einer Lobby gejoint und dort lief gerade freies Training. Das war nicht zeitlich begrenzt. Sollte also gehen was Du fragtest.

Steinigt mich wenn ich jetzt BS erzählt habe...


----------



## KaterTom (17. Mai 2015)

Das hat aber nichts mit frei auf der Map herumfahren zu tun. Man kann dort nicht frei herumfahren und abbiegen wo man will. Das sind eben Rennstrecken und keine Maps! Aber vielleicht habe ich Robonators Frage auch nur falsch interpretiert. Man kann in den pre Race Sessions -sofern sie vom Host eingestellt sind- jederzeit joinen und fahren bis zum Ende der Session oder sich zwischendurch in die Box zurücksetzen und das Fahrzeugsetup oder die Boxenstoppstrategie einstellen oder einfach im "Monitor" den anderen Fahrern zusehen.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

LOL Robo meinte das bestimmt nicht so wie Du das aufgefasst hast.


----------



## Oozy (17. Mai 2015)

Womit spielt ihr? Momentan habe ich neben Maus/Tastatur nur einn Xbox 360 Controller und habe das Spiel noch nicht gekauft?

Welches Lenkrad mit Pedale etc könnt ihr mir als Einsteiger empfehlen?


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Welches Lenkrad mit Pedale etc könnt ihr mir als Einsteiger empfehlen?



wurde das auf den letzten 5 Seiten nicht schon gefühlte 20 mal geklärt?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/363438-lenkrad-fuer-xbox-one-pc.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rustmaster-t300-gte-pc.html?highlight=lenkrad


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Alsi ch fahre atm mit dem Logitech Driving Forcee Pro. Das hab ich schon seit GT3 für die Ps2, war die ganzen Jahre immer Top zufrieden!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Alsi ch fahre atm mit dem Logitech Driving Forcee Pro. Das hab ich schon seit GT3 für die Ps2, war die ganzen Jahre immer Top zufrieden!



Das Driving Force Pro wird aber schon seit langem nicht mehr produziert.
Deshalb würde ich den Nachfolger Driving Force GT empfehlen.
Das habe ich (wie bereits einige mal schon erwähnt) seit ca. 4,5 Jahren  und wird nun bald in Rente geschickt. 
Als Einstieg ist dieses mMn ideal.
Wenn du schon weißt, dass du mehr fahren wirst, kannst du auch über ein G27 oder ein gebrauchtes Fanatec Setup nachdenken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Mai 2015)

Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet und habe mir ein G27 besorgt. 

Das Teil ist mega hochwertig und fährt sich 1A!


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal n bissl rumgeguckt und das Thrustmaster TM T500 RS samt dem TH8A H-Shifter wäre RICHTIG Geil! Ich bin da echt am Überlegen mir die Kombi zu kaufen. Wenn ich mal gucke wie lange ich jetzt schon das DFP hab, würde sich ein Kauf über die lange Zeit locker lohnen.  Schlimm wenn uns Nerds was gefällt...


----------



## iKimi22 (17. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal n bissl rumgeguckt und das Thrustmaster TM T500 RS samt dem TH8A H-Shifter wäre RICHTIG Geil! Ich bin da echt am Überlegen mir die Kombi zu kaufen. Wenn ich mal gucke wie lange ich jetzt schon das DFP hab, würde sich ein Kauf über die lange Zeit locker lohnen.  Schlimm wenn uns Nerds was gefällt...



Das T500 RS gibts im Angebot: Thrustmaster T500 RS · Force Feedback Lenkrad mit Pedalen
Redcoon bietet es aktuell für 373€ an, hab meins bestellt 
Keine Versandkosten, keine Paypalkosten, Gratisrückversand bei Redcoon!
Bin so glücklich. Soll ja in 1-2 Wochen da sein.
Bei geizhals kommt der nächste auf über 400€.


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2015)

Gute Entscheidung zum T500RS! Und der Th8H Shifter ist ein Muss  einmal gefahren und nie wieder ohne! Allein das Bremspedal ist super gelöst und der beiligende Mod ist auch nett. die nächste Steigerung ist nur ein Fanatec, aber das kostet ja deutlich mehr. Viel spaß damit!


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Das T500 RS gibts im Angebot: Thrustmaster T500 RS · Force Feedback Lenkrad mit Pedalen
> Redcoon bietet es aktuell für 373€ an, hab meins bestellt
> Keine Versandkosten, keine Paypalkosten, Gratisrückversand bei Redcoon!
> Bin so glücklich. Soll ja in 1-2 Wochen da sein.
> Bei geizhals kommt der nächste auf über 400€.



Ouuuuuh Miiiist... Warum musstest Du dich hier anmelden?! 

Kann... mich... nicht... wehren... Muss... bestellen... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhrgh... Ihre Bestellung wurde aufgenommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Mai 2015)

für meine zwecke reicht ein 360 Pad mit Kabel mit allen Fahrhilfen aktiv selbstverständlich


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jao7TlBotYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum gibts eigentlich in keinem Spiel den alten Nürburgring??? Das wäre mal was feines!  Schaut euch mal das Video an, die haben meinen TOTALEN Respekt!


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2015)

abwarten, war da nichtmal was in PCars geplant bzgl. alte Rennstrecken? Le Man, Hockenheim sind glaub in Planung ... Nordschleife wäre auch denkbar.


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die Pedale des G27 sind einge ganze Stufe besser (härter und stabiler) als die des DFro.
> 
> *Fühlen sich beide gleich an, da in beiden nur Federn eingebaut sind.*
> 
> ...



Hab mal etwas dazu geschrieben....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Mai 2015)

Die Nordschleife gibts doch schon in Projekt Cars aber auch in Assetto Corsa oder Forza 4. Altes Le Mans gibts es in Forza 4.


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Die Nordschleife gibts doch schon in Projekt Cars aber auch in Assetto Corsa oder Forza 4. Altes Le Mans gibts auch in Forza 4.


es geht aber um die alte Nordschleife, so vor 30-40 Jahren


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Mai 2015)

ok was ist der unterschied keine Leitplanken ? oder was noch


----------



## Overkee (17. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin zusammen,
Sorry, wenn ich hier in die Nordschleifen-Diskussion so hereinplatze, aber könnte mir jemand die verschiedenen Symbole, Zahlen usw. der Telemetrie erklären? Bin da etwas überfordert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hätte ich die Frage, was die vier farbigen Felder unten rechts neben der Ganganzeige bedeuten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> LOL Robo meinte das bestimmt nicht so wie Du das aufgefasst hast.


Jup so wie du das meintest war das schon richtig. 
In GT konnte man ner Lobby joinen, seinen Wagen auswählen und dann aus der Boxengasse rausfahren und seine Runden drehen wie man halt grad Lust hatte. Oder dann halt wieder zurück in die Box und ein neues Auto oder so auswählen.
Und ob das auch möglich ist wollte ich wissen^^


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Jo, wie gesagt ich bin einer Lobby gejoint und konnte da aus der Box raus, n paar Runden drehen und dann wieder in die Boy schrauben und weiter fahren. Allerdings war die Lobby Z4 only. Also da kann ich dir jetzt nix zu sagen ob du da auch andere Autos nehmen kannst. Bei der in die ich gejoint bin hatte man halt nur den Z4. 



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ok was ist der unterschied keine Leitplanken ? oder was noch



Schau mal hier, die Strecke is GANZ anders. Viel viel Enger und m.M.n. auch aufregender.  Die sah damals noch eher nach normaler Straße aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6aNnZ4q80s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oozy (17. Mai 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank für die vielen konstruktiven Beiträge. Das Thrustmaster T500 (wahrscheinlich schon das T500RS gemeint?) ist in der Schweiz gleich mal 200 CHF teurer, als das deutlich günstigere G27 für 239.-

Für den Einstieg ist das sicher mehr als genug. Platz nach oben gibt es ja immer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die vielen konstruktiven Beiträge. Das Thrustmaster T500 (wahrscheinlich schon das T500RS gemeint?) ist in der Schweiz gleich mal 200 CHF teurer, als das deutlich günstigere G27 für 239.-
> 
> Für den Einstieg ist das sicher mehr als genug. Platz nach oben gibt es ja immer.



Ja, das G27 ist der Hammer, habe es mir vorige Woche gegönnt


----------



## Invisiblo (17. Mai 2015)

@Overkee: Also die 4 farbigen Felder unten rechts sind deine Reifentemperaturen. 

Blau=kalt (wenig Grip)
Grün=Optimal
Rot=zu heiß

Was die schwarzen gestrichelten Linien bedeuten, weiß ich nicht. Und den ganzen Rest auch nicht.


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2015)

Overkee schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen,
> Sorry, wenn ich hier in die Nordschleifen-Diskussion so hereinplatze, aber könnte mir jemand die verschiedenen Symbole, Zahlen usw. der Telemetrie erklären? Bin da etwas überfordert
> 
> und nunja bei oberen Bild ... steht doch alles beschrieben, hast du keine direkten fragen zu?
> ...



Die vier farbigen Felder dort unten sind die Reifentemperaturen / Zustand - Blau = Reifen kalt -> kaum bis garkein Grip, Grün = Reifen optimale Temperatur -> super Grip -> GIB STOFF!  und Rot = reifen überhitzt ! -> langsam machen, abkühlen lassen, kann zum defekt fürehn, oder Reifen tauschen in der Box!


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpz9j6NJzH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Heumond (17. Mai 2015)

Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen:
Lässt sich das automatische Zentrieren des Lenkrades im Menu und unter 10 km/h abschalten?
und
Kann man die mehrere Tastenbelegungen unter verschiedenen Profilen speichern?


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2015)

Kann man die automatischen Kopfbewegungen in der Helmkamera irgendwie deaktivieren? Ich hab TrackIR da brauch ich nicht so ein automatisches gedöns das mich verwirrt


----------



## mr2vizi (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Project CARS - FANATEC GT3 RS V2*

Gibts hier denn niemanden der hier mit nem Fanatec fährt?? 

Ich habe folgendes Problem und konnte bis jetzt nix im Netz finden. 
Meine Hardware
- Plastation 4
- Fanatec GT3 RS V2 
- Clubsport V1 Pedale. 

Überall liest man, das man das Lenkrad im Menü des Spieles Kalibrieren soll, dies funktioniert aber nicht. Es gibt nirgends ein Button "Lenkrad Kalibrieren" ausser die normalen FFB Einstellungen. 
Hinzu kommt, das mir aufgefallen ist, das die Vibration im Spiel nicht funktioniert. Dachte schon das Wheel hatte ein weg aber dem ist nicht so. Die Vibration in den Pedalen funktioniert wenn man "ABS"im Wheel einstellt. Die "Schock" Funktion im Wheell ist bei mir auch auf 100 gestellt aber da passiert einfach nix. Also wieder alles am PC angeschlossen und nen Test durchgeführt. 

FFB Test = OK
Vibration = Pedale Ok, Wheel OK, beides Vibriert. 

Hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jor-El (18. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Kann man die automatischen Kopfbewegungen in der Helmkamera irgendwie deaktivieren? Ich hab TrackIR da brauch ich nicht so ein automatisches gedöns das mich verwirrt



Also, wenn man einfach mal in die Optionen schaut, dann sieht man den Punkt "Camera". Da klickt man drauf.
Nun wechselt man auf den Reiter "Movement" und siehe da, "Helmet look to apex" .
Ich gehe nun einfach mal davon aus, wenn man den Regler auf die Null schiebt, dass dann die Kopfbewegungen wegbleiben.



mr2vizi schrieb:


> Überall liest man, das man das Lenkrad im Menü des Spieles Kalibrieren soll, dies funktioniert aber nicht. Es gibt nirgends ein Button "Lenkrad Kalibrieren" ausser die normalen FFB Einstellungen.


Hab jetzt keine PS4 am Start aber wenn ich am PC unter Contols nachsehe, da wo man das Lenkrad sieht, das man angeschlossen hat, sehe ich unten die Punkte Calibrate Wheel, Calibrate Pedals und Calibrate Force Feedback.
Hier auch schön zu sehen... https://www.facebook.com/ThrustmasterOfficial/posts/679355168860836
Sogar für die PS4. Nur halt mit Thrustmaster Lenkrad.


----------



## mr2vizi (18. Mai 2015)

Ja das konnte ich auch überall finden das die Thrustmaster Wheels kalibiert werden können. Aber wenn mein Fanatec angeschlossen ist, sehe ich oben links nur "Fanatec Porsche 911" (eigentlich müsste GT3 RS stehen) aber ich kann das nicht anklicken bzw zeigt er mir recht kein Lenkrad an wie in deinem Link. Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Mai 2015)

Wird das Fanatec überhaupt offiziell von der PS4 unterstützt?

Die Liste der kompatiblen Lenkräder war doch sehr kurz.


----------



## mr2vizi (18. Mai 2015)

JA, laut Fanatec und Project Cars sind die Fanatec Wheels in der Liste. 
Ich zocke es ja seid Mittwoch mit meinem Wheel. und läuft alles super. Nur die Einstellungen fehlen mir halt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet und habe mir ein G27 besorgt.
> 
> Das Teil ist mega hochwertig und fährt sich 1A!



Als Neuling wird das G27 laaaange reichen.
Und mit besserer Hardware fährt man normalerweise nicht wirklich schneller, höchstens realistischer.

Edit: Jedenfalls gibt es einige Fahrer die behaupten, dass man mit besseren Pedalen etwas konstanter fährt.
Ob das wirklich so ist, werde ich demnächst ja rausfinden.
Ein wenig konstanter sollte es mit realistischeren Pedalen werden, immerhin sind die DF:GT Pedale wirklich nicht der rießen Hit.
Ich kann damit zwar trotzdem ziemlich schnell fahren, trotzdem verliert man auf der Bremse (vor allem ohne ABS) immer wieder etwas Zeit oder läuft eher in Gefahr die Reifen zu überfahren.




kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal n bissl rumgeguckt und das Thrustmaster TM T500 RS samt dem TH8A H-Shifter wäre RICHTIG Geil! Ich bin da echt am Überlegen mir die Kombi zu kaufen. Wenn ich mal gucke wie lange ich jetzt schon das DFP hab, würde sich ein Kauf über die lange Zeit locker lohnen.  Schlimm wenn uns Nerds was gefällt...



Ja das stimmt, deshalb wechsle ich jetzt auf das CSR.  
TM ist an sich nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Thrustmaster Support ziemlich schlecht.
Auf der Weissbierbude hatten wir einmal einen Fall, dass im T500 RS ein billiges Plastik Teil defekt ging und Thrustmaster wollte das nicht ersetzen. 
Fanatec hat zwar auch seine Probleme, da wird aber zumindest repariert.
Außerdem bietet mMn Fanatec zu einem fairen Preis (gebraucht mit Garantie) das beste P/L Verhältnis.
Vor allem gegen die Fanatec Pedale (CSR Elite und CSP) sieht Thrustmaster alt aus. 

Der TH8A Shifter ist nicht schlecht, und bietet vor allem zu einem günstigen Preis eine seuqentielle Schaltung.
Trotzdem würde ich auch hier eher zum Fanatec 1.5 SQ greifen.
Die gibt es zz mit ein paar Monaten alter häufig für knapp unter 200€ (manchmal auch niedriger).
Natürlich ist das mehr Geld...ist eben immer die Frage, was man erwartet.




norse schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung zum T500RS! Und der Th8H Shifter ist ein Muss  einmal gefahren und nie wieder ohne! Allein das Bremspedal ist super gelöst und der beiligende Mod ist auch nett. die nächste Steigerung ist nur ein Fanatec, aber das kostet ja deutlich mehr. Viel spaß damit!



Vor dem Preisupdate hatte Fanatec ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.
CSR Wheel und CSR Elite Pedale für 350€, im Angebot mit den billigen Shiftern () 360€.
Nun ist eben der Gebrauchtmarkt noch eine Alternative, wobei für mich eben nur ein fast neues CSR in Frage kam und ich hatte Glück und ein 2 Monate altes mit Rechnung bekommen. 


@1awd1:
Dass das G27 auch Plastikzahnräder haben soll, wäre mir neu...
Die Pedale beim G27 können zwar nicht mit Loadcell Pedalen von Fanatec mithalten, trotz dessen sind diese deutlich besser, als die des DF:GT.
Ich habe beides schon gefahren (das DF:GT hab ich ja selber).
Das DF:GT hat Vollplastikpedale mit schlechterem Aufbau (Federn sind schlechter positioniert).
Das Feelding der G27 Pedale ist jedenfalls spürbar besser.
Und zu Thrustmaster habe ich ja schon meinen Teil geschrieben (Support & Pedale).
Natürlich sind das auch gute Lenkräder, aber ich versuche mein Glück jetzt mit Fanatec.


----------



## kero81 (18. Mai 2015)

Was sind denn Loadcell Pedale?!


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Mai 2015)

Loadcell Pedale sind Druckempfindlich. Über die Loadcell wird also der Druck ausgewertet und in ein Bremssignal umgewandelt. Lässt sich halt besser dosieren als die Potibremsen, welche über Pedalweg funktionieren. 

@4ever: ist Plastik, hatte selber auch diverse Logitech Lenkräder, keines davon hatte Metallzahnräder verbaut, auch das G27 nicht (da warens schrägverzahnte Kunststoffzahnräder).


----------



## Penske1 (18. Mai 2015)

Ist es eigentlich normal dass die KI sich meistens verhält als wäre ich nicht da? Die ballern ständig in mich rein und nehmen mich bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit auf's Korn. Brems ich mal einen Meter früher, BÄM! knallt's von hinten. Überhole ich in einer Kurve, wollen die auf die Ideallinie zurück und rauschen mir in die Seite. Steh ich mit der Schnauze zur Wand, weil einer in meiner Seite steckt, geht der auch nicht vom Gas sodass ich nichmal aus der Situaltion raus komme. 
Ich krieg echt nen Rappel bei sowas. Das hat ne Menge Aggressionspotential


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Mai 2015)

Fahr online auf ausgesuchten Servern. Macht mehr Spaß.


----------



## BartholomO (18. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand schon brauchbare FFB Einstellungen gefunden oder irgendwelche Tipps für das Logitech DFGT? Finde beim besten Willen keine guten Settings, verglichen mit Assetto Corsa kommt in Project Cars mal überhaupt kein Feedback mit meinem Setting, wobei Assetto Corsa denk ich auch das maximale FFB ist dass möglich ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, mir ist aufgefallen, dass ja eine der schönsten Strecken fehlt, die man vor Release immer so schön auf Screenshots gesehen hat. Ich meine die Strecke Fort Felix.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsLSzN1-pWg

Was hat das denn jetzt wieder für ein Grund, nachdem man schon die tollen Caucasian Mountains aus dem Spiel entfernt hat?!
Irgendwie komme ich mir schon etwas verarscht vor. Man präsentiert ein Spiel mit den schönsten Strecken in bombastischer Grafik und bekommt schließlich eine total beschnittene Version zu kaufen!


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal aufs Datum geguckt? Das ist nen User-Video aus 2013... eine Liste der offiziell im Spiel vorhandenen Strecken wurde wenige Monate vor Release bekannt gegeben und nur die zählt. Wieso du dir da verar.... vorkommst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Mai 2015)

Na Hauptsache er hat wieder Rabatz gemacht  . . .


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Mai 2015)

Es ist mir egal, wie alt das Video ist! Kein Grund, wichtige Inhalte aus dem Spiel zu löschen!!! Normalerweise müsste das Spiel in der aktuellen Fassung sogar noch umfänglicher sein als in einer 2 Jahre alten Pre-Alpha!
Gibt genügend andere langweilige Kurse, auf die man verzichten könnte, aber warum ausgerechnet immer die besten Strecken rausschneiden, nachdem man sie fertig modelliert hat?


----------



## rolli (18. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub nicht, dass die jetzt auf irgendeiner Festplatte verrotten.
Wenn die Gelegenheit günstig ist, wird es bestimmt noch veröffentlicht.

Zum Ende der Entwicklungsphase war vermutlich einfach keine Zeit mehr, um auch diese Strecken fertig zu bekommen.
Bei so vielen Autos und Strecken ist auch so ein Entwicklerteam irgendwann an der Kapazitätsgrenze angelangt.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal, wie alt das Video ist! Kein Grund, wichtige Inhalte aus dem Spiel zu löschen!!! Normalerweise müsste das Spiel in der aktuellen Fassung sogar noch umfänglicher sein als in einer 2 Jahre alten Pre-Alpha!
> Gibt genügend andere langweilige Kurse, auf die man verzichten könnte, aber warum ausgerechnet immer die besten Strecken rausschneiden, nachdem man sie fertig modelliert hat?



Mit der Meinung stehst du ziemlich allein da. Die Mehrheit braucht solche Kurse nicht, man hat sich also aufs Wesentliche konzentriert und richtige Rennstrecken fertiggestellt. Das Spiel ist mit dem Inhalt  angekommen, wie es dir zugesichert wurde, jede weitere Diskussion über vermeintlich fehlenden Content ist daher überflüssig. Wenns dir keinen Spaß macht hilft übrigens deinstallieren und irgendwas anderes spielen, anstatt ständig hier rumzuheulen....


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

Hmm die Nordschleife kommt mir irgendwie nicht mehr so toll vor wie damals  

Bin eben 4 Runden gefahren und hab verschiedene Autos mal ausprobiert. Mit dem BMW M3 GT2 kam ich bisher am besten klar... und der Sound von dem erst  Vom nervigen knacksen das immer mal wieder da ist mal abgesehen, finde ich den erste Sahne 


Ich hab aber das mit den Boxengassen noch nicht ganz so gecheckt. Ich fahre rein und wie kann ich dann anhalten und mich reparieren, betanken etc lassen? Ich sehe da nur irgendwelche Vorkonfigurationen die ich verändern kann oder eben Fahrerwehchsel 

Ich überseh da doch wieder was, so wie mit den Kameraeinstellungen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Mit der Meinung stehst du ziemlich allein da. Die Mehrheit braucht solche Kurse nicht, man hat sich also aufs Wesentliche konzentriert und richtige Rennstrecken fertiggestellt. Das Spiel ist mit dem Inhalt angekommen, wie es dir zugesichert wurde, jede weitere Diskussion über vermeintlich fehlenden Content ist daher überflüssig. Wenns dir keinen Spaß macht hilft übrigens deinstallieren und irgendwas anderes spielen, anstatt ständig hier rumzuheulen....



Naja, ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht.
Natürlich zählt letzten Endes nur die Bewerbung des finalen Spiels, trotz dessen ist es nicht ideal eine Strecke anzufangen und dann abzubrechen.
Ich jedenfalls fahre gern auf fiktiven Strecken.




Robonator schrieb:


> Bin eben 4 Runden gefahren und hab verschiedene Autos mal ausprobiert. Mit dem BMW M3 GT2 kam ich bisher am besten klar... und der Sound von dem erst  Vom nervigen knacksen das immer mal wieder da ist mal abgesehen, finde ich den erste Sahne



Findest du den Sound wirklich gut? Also meiner Meinung nach ist der Sound in Project Cars eine Stufe schlechter als in Assetto Corsa.
Hast du schon einmal RaceRoom Racing Experience gespielt? Das hat einen wirklich guten Sound.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht.
> Natürlich zählt letzten Endes nur die Bewerbung des finalen Spiels, trotz dessen ist es nicht ideal eine Strecke anzufangen und dann abzubrechen.
> Ich jedenfalls fahre gern auf fiktiven Strecken.
> 
> ...



Was glaubst du, wieviele Sachen nicht im Spiel gelandet sind? Such mal weiter youtube. Du würdest dich wundern, was alles schon fertig ist. 
Normaler Weise bekommt man solche Dinge nur nicht zu Gesicht. Und mit seiner Aussage ist er nunmal ziemlich daneben und hat offensichtlich nicht verstanden, wie cars entstanden ist. Ob du und ein paar andere solche Strecken mögen spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.

Den Sound find ich auch ganz o.k., auch wenn es besseres gibt (AC gehört für mich definitiv nicht dazu, schlechter gehts nicht). Den rre Sound finde ich auch nicht so besonders, keine Ahnung warum der manchmal so hochgelobt wird. Klingt gut aber haut mich nicht um.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Den Sound find ich auch ganz o.k., auch wenn es besseres gibt (AC gehört für mich definitiv nicht dazu, schlechter gehts nicht). Den rre Sound finde ich auch nicht so besonders, keine Ahnung warum der manchmal so hochgelobt wird. Klingt gut aber haut mich nicht um.



Die Frage ist eben welcher Sound reell ist und welcher nicht.
Und ich hab wirklich schon einige Fahrzeuge live gehört (u.a. Audi R18 E-tron, BMW M1 Procar, viele GT3s, DTM usw.) und mMn passt der Sound von R3E mit Abstand am Besten.
Natürlich hört man den Sound nur von außen, aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass R3E den Sound der Fahrzeuge am Besten simuliert.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (19. Mai 2015)

Soundtechnisch ist alles oberhalb von Kotmasters-Spielen außer Konkurrenz und nicht zu kritisieren. So.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Mai 2015)

naja der Renault Megan R hört sich auch in real etwas anders an der Turbo ist normal deutlicher zu hören vor allem auch im auto


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

> Findest du den Sound wirklich gut? Also meiner Meinung nach ist der Sound in Project Cars eine Stufe schlechter als in Assetto Corsa.
> Hast du schon einmal RaceRoom Racing Experience gespielt? Das hat einen wirklich guten Sound.


Hab RaceRoom ne Weile nicht mehr gezockt aber ja dort war der Sound auch echt gut. Ich bin all diese Autos nie gefahren also kann ich auch nicht sagen ob sie real klingen oder nicht. ^^


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Mit der Meinung stehst du ziemlich allein da. Die Mehrheit braucht solche Kurse nicht, man hat sich also aufs Wesentliche konzentriert und richtige Rennstrecken fertiggestellt. Das Spiel ist mit dem Inhalt  angekommen, wie es dir zugesichert wurde, jede weitere Diskussion über vermeintlich fehlenden Content ist daher überflüssig. Wenns dir keinen Spaß macht hilft übrigens deinstallieren und irgendwas anderes spielen, anstatt ständig hier rumzuheulen....



Also langsam zweifel ich an deiner Ernsthaftigkeit. Wie kann man nur solche stumpfsinnigen Kommentare posten?




1awd1 schrieb:


> Und mit seiner Aussage ist er nunmal ziemlich daneben und hat offensichtlich nicht verstanden, wie cars entstanden ist. Ob du und ein paar andere solche Strecken mögen spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.



Wie ich habe nicht verstanden "wie" pCARS entstanden ist? Spielt keine Rolle, wie ein Spiel entsteht. Wichtig ist, was am Ende bei herauskommt und ob die Entwickler wissen, wie man Spiele macht. Nicht nur technisch, sondern vor allem inhaltlich. Von der technischen Seite her ist SlightlyMad ohne Zweifel der beste Rennspiel-Entwickler, den es aktuell gibt. Aber inhaltlich wissen die nicht, wie man ein wirklich tolles Rennspiel designt. Und es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle, wenn man weiß was man dort falsch gemacht hat. Hier geht es nicht darum, wer eine Strecke mag. Es geht um Prinzipien bei der Entwicklung, die man hier nicht eingehalten hat. Es ist somit Fakt, dass die Strecke aus qualitativen Gründen im Spiel sein müsste.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Mai 2015)

Einer mag halt richtige Rennstrecken für andere ist eine offen befahrbare Stadt schöner. Ich meine für das eine habe ich Forza 4 oder eben Projekt Cars für das andere GTA V.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Also langsam zweifel ich an deiner Ernsthaftigkeit. Wie kann man nur solche stumpfsinnigen Kommentare posten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiermit hast du wieder bewiesen, dass du absolut keine Ahnung hast. Bei jedem anderen Spiel hättest du gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es diese Strecken gibt. Hier ist das etwas Besonderes und der anderen Finanzierungsart geschuldet. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass du dir einbildest, dein persönlicher Geschmack hätte für die Allgemeinheit Gültigkeit. Tut mir leid aber so wichtig bist du nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, die verfügbaren Rennsims zeigen sehr deutlich, was der Kunde möchte und das sind ganz offensichtlich Rennautos auf Rennstrecken.
Und jetzt troll schön weiter, ich bin gespannt... warte schon ganz gespannt drauf, wann du das erste Mal die fehlende Lachgaseinspritzung und Unterbodenbeleuchtung bemängelst.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja der Renault Megan R hört sich auch in real etwas anders an der Turbo ist normal deutlicher zu hören vor allem auch im auto



Vom Turbo des Megane hörst in echt auch nicht viel. Selbst mit offenem Fenster kommt da nix an.


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...Mit dem BMW M3 GT2 kam ich bisher am besten klar... und der Sound von dem erst  ...
> _Zitat gekürzt_


Biste mal den Z4 gefahren? Der, finde ich, hört sich auch Sahne an. 


Och Leute... Wie jetz, es gibt kein NOS und keine Downlights??? pCars  is so Sche55e, da wurden ganz klar die 10 Prinzipien bei der Entwicklung  nicht eingehalten. Das ist ein DOWNGRADE!!! 

Edit:
Wie ändere ich denn die Farbe vom Auto im Einzelspieler, Schnelles Rennwochenende?!


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Einer mag halt richtige Rennstrecken für andere ist eine offen befahrbare Stadt schöner. Ich meine für das eine habe ich Forza 4 oder eben Projekt Cars für das andere GTA V.



GTA ist doch eine der billigsten Produktionen überhaupt. Nicht mal annähernd käme mir das in den Sinn, wenn ich an ein gutes Spiel denke.


----------



## Euda (19. Mai 2015)

Mit deinem WR2-Geschreibsel hast du mein Unterbewusstsein ziemlich aufgewühlt. Seit ich deine Posts zu dem Schinken gelesen hatte, schwirrte mir (nun seit Tagen) ne bestimmte, simple und einprägsame Melodie umher. Erst jetzt ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, mal zu überlegen, woher das kommt.  Klick! WR2-Soundtrack gesucht und tatsächlich: Ist dieselbe Melodie. Oida, Nostalgie.  Atmosphäre, die qoolen VW Concept-Cars (allen voran der Nardo W12) und die Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit dem Kumpel im Splitscreen gegeneinander doppelt so gut.

Hier der Track, den ich meine:

https://youtu.be/O8zWVaNc2z8

Weiß jemand, wo sich World Racing 2 noch digital als Download erwerben lässt? Das Spiel ist bei Steam leider nicht gelistet.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2015)

Boar das Game habe ich damals so oft gespielt, das habe ich total vergessen das Game.


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. Mai 2015)

Musikalisch war das erste World Racing ja noch viel besser. Und es hatte auch noch schönere Umgebungen. WR2 hatte dafür ein sehr detailliertes Schadensmodell.


----------



## Young-Master (20. Mai 2015)

Übersehe ich etwas oder gibt's in pcars keine ovale Rennstrecke ich dachte es gäbe Indianapolis aber irgendwie find ich die Strecke nicht...


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

Ja das stimmt Indianapolis habe ich bis heute auch noch nicht gesehen. Habe bis jetzt zwar auch nur Online gespielt, aber etliche Strecken kommen doch schon einem entgegen. Ich schaue mal nachher nach unter Einzelspieler und Strecken.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Mai 2015)

Hier die offizielle Strecken- und Fahrzeugliste. Mehr gibt's bisher nicht im Spiel, es kommen aber noch Erweiterungen.

Locations - Project CARS


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Mai 2015)

Ich finds auch ziemlich komisch, dass NASCAR-Fahrzeuge in PCars sind, aber kein Oval. Aber sonst ist der Umfang echt gelungen, nur die Nordschleife mag ich überhaupt nicht. Die ist viel zu "bumpy" im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die beiden Strecken einfach toll Willow Springs und Watkins Glen.


----------



## Reddgar (21. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Wenn ich die Pre-Order Limited Edition habe, bekomme ich dann eigentlich ALLE DLC's kostenlos? Sollen ja 2 Jahre lang DLC's geplant sein.


----------



## norse (21. Mai 2015)

Nein bekommst du nur durch den season pass. Ovale kommen noch! Die indy bar Serie kommt per DLC


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

An alle Wheel bzw. auch Pad  Drivers...Habe jahrelang Forza mit dem Pad gezockt und war dort auch ziemlich konkurrenzfähig; auf einiges Strecken immernoch in den Top20-50.  Da man über das Project Cars wirklich viel positivs liest und es in Sachen Fahrfeeling-/und Realismus auch noch mehr in Richtung Simulation geht als es es beispielsweise bei Forza der Fall ist, überlege ich mir ernsthaft, ob ich mir für dieses Spiel nicht ein Playseat Evolution "Alcantara" mit dem T300 (für die PS4, da kann ich auf der Leinwand zocken)kaufen möchte.

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich einem Wheel gegenüber dem Pad aus? Ich weiss, dass vorallem bei arcadigen Rennspielen das Pad immer im Vorteil ist. Wie sieht es jedoch hier im Project Cars aus?

Ueber Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen)


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Meine Einschätzung ist, dass du mit Lenkrad schneller und vor allem konstanter fahren kannst.


----------



## Jor-El (21. Mai 2015)

Ich tät ja anstatt den Playseat das KPCR Sim Rig empfehlen.
Es ist mit 160€ um einiges günstiger und man kann sich einen vernünftigen Sitz (günstig vom Schrottplatz) zulegen und nicht so einen Klappstuhl.  Zumal würde mich die Halterung zwischen meinen Beinen nerven. Je nach Pedal dürfte Heal&Toe oder auch mit dem linken Fuß bremsen schwierig werden.
Ggf. Erweiterungen sind auch möglich, gerade mit den Alu-Profilen. Hab z.B. fix eine Halterung für den Thrustmaster Shifter und eine Tablethalterung für das HUD Dash drangeschraubt. Der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Thrustmaster ist auch klasse.
Ich war jahrelang mit dem G25 unterwegs aber mein neues T500 rockt das locker weg. Gerade die auswechselbaren Lenkräder machen einen gewissen Teil der Immersion für mich aus. Bei Fanatec zahlt man sich da mittlerweile ja doof für.
Demnächst kann man auch die Pedalerie des T500 einzeln nachkaufen, wenn man z.B. sein T300 "upgraden" mag.

Zu deiner Frage ansich, klar kann man pCars gut mit dem Joypad spielen. Erschien ja schließlich auch für die Konsolen.
Aber wenn man aus der Cockpitsicht fährt, ist es schon ein anderes Level wenn man in einem Autositz mit einem guten Lenkrad und Pedalen sitzt. Man kann feinfühliger Gas geben, Bremsen und Lenken. Gutes Forcefeedback hilft zusätzlich die Straße und das Auto kennenzulernen. Anders wie das Gerumpele am Pad.

Ob man damit jetzt schneller fährt? Kann sein.
Es ist denk ich mal so wie mit den Shootern auf den Konsolen. Klar gibt es Cracks, die mit Joypad abgehen aber trotzdem lässt man die Konsoleros und die PC'ler nicht auf einen Server.

Das wichtigste aber, es macht echt Spaß mit dem Equipment. Später dann eine VR Brille und du wirst deine Leinwand auch nicht mehr vermissen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

160€ für ein bisschen Item ist jetzt auch nicht DAS super Angebot.


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

Hab nur positives über den Playseat Evolution gehört bzw. gelesen . Da ich nicht so der „Bastler“ bin, ist es für mich, sicherlich die beste und optisch (ästhetik ist für mich wichtig) die beste Lösung, dennoch danke für dein InputJ

Wegen der Cockpit Sicht, bin mir es eigentlich von Forza und auch sonst gewohnt,dass ich aus der Motorhaube-Perspektive fahre, da man dort einfach die beste Uebersicht hat. Gehe davon aus,dass dies auch im Project möglich ist?
Gibt es einen Vorteil in der Cockpit-Perspektive zu fahren? Ist es nicht etwas unübersichtlich? Klar es fühlt sich „echter“ an, aber ist es nicht schwerer?

Ich denke,dass es für mich eine riese Umstellung sein wird vom Pad auf das Wheel und hoffe, dass ich mit dem Wheel - nach einiger Einübungszeit - gleichschnell wie mit dem Pad sein werde . 

Welche „Assistenten“ sollte man ausschalten bzw. nicht ausschalten, wenn man mit dem Wheel unterwegs ist? Im Forza musste ich zB immer mit ABS fahren, ohne wäre mit dem PAD fast unmöglich gewesen, trotzdem hat es für die meisten Strecken immer für die Top50 gerreicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Mit Lenkrad kannst du komplett ohne die Fahrhilfen fahren. Geht mit allen Autos problemlos mit etwas Übung. Kann aber jeder fahren wie er möchte. Die wichtigsten Ligen werden wohl auf Fahrhilfen verzichten bzw. auf sich real verfügbare beschränken und die Cockpitansicht sowie Lenkrad zur Pflicht machen. Wenn du aber nur aus Spaß nen paar runden drehen möchtest, dann wird dir keiner die Ansicht vorschreiben.

@oldstile: zeigs mir irgendwo günstiger!


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

alles klar! Aber einverstanden,dass die Motorhaube-Perspektive "einfacher" bzw. mehr Uebersicht bietet, als die Cockpit-Perspektive?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> @oldstile: zeigs mir irgendwo günstiger!


Wenn wir mal z.B. den hier als Lieferant nehmen:
Aluprofil 40x40 Nut 8 I Raster Aluminiumprofil Strebenprofil Maschinenbauprofil | eBay

Kostet ein Meter Profil 11€. Sagen wir man verbaut 6m, dann sind das 66€. Bleiben fast 100€ für Winkel und Verbinder.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Bei motedis ist der Meter noch günstiger, trotzdem kommst du im Einzelkauf auf mehr als das, was hier das komplette Rig kostet. Im kleinen Semirig sind schon ganz entspannt ca. 5m 30x60 verbaut, wo der Meter über 12€ kostet, dazu noch fast 40Winkel zu knapp 2€/Stück usw.... 
Am Ende hast du auf jeden Fall den besseren Playseat. Ich lasse ja gelten, das einem das Ding nicht gefällt aber von den Eigenschaften her spielt nen Alurig in einer ganz anderen Liga. Kein Vergleich zu den klapprigen Billisitzen von Raceroom, Playseat usw.

@mosare: kommt drauf an. Ich würde so nicht fahren wollen, weil sowas der absolute Immersionskiller ist. Hab auf der Haube sitzend auch kein Gefühl fürs Auto und Übersicht ist eh kein Thema bei mir, dank Triple Screen.


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

Jep, werde ich ja dann sehen, wenn ich das ganze Equipment erhalten habe.
Betreffend den Einstellungen (für den T300, Pedalen etc) gibt einige Tipps?

Merci!


Ps: Fahren hier im Forum eingentlich die meisten mit nem Wheel?


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn du ernsthaft fahren willst, such dir nen anderes Forum. Gibt genug Foren fürs simracing, wo regelmäßig Events und Meisterschaften gefahren werden.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (21. Mai 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Ps: Fahren hier im Forum eingentlich die meisten mit nem Wheel?



Die Hälfte ja, zudem steht bei ebensovielen immer noch diese Maschine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWkQW80Afww rum.

Immer wieder herrlich anzusehen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Mai 2015)

Was das Rig angeht, kann ich mich 1awd1 definitiv anschließen.
Ich selbst spiele auch mit dem Gedanken zu meinem Fanatec CSR und den zukünftigen Pedalen ein Rig zu kaufen und werde entweder das von KPCR nehmen, oder etwas aus Aluprofilen bauen.
Und gerade da du (mosare) von dir selbst sagst, dass du nicht der Bastler bist, würde ich deshalb das KPCR Rig über Motedis bevorzugen, da du somit nicht in Gefahr läufst, ein paar Teile beim Bestellen zu vergessen.
Den Zusammenbau und die Laufschienen des Sitzes solltest du schon irgendwie hinbekommen. 
Außerdem sind Alurigs einfach extrem flexibel, du kannst diese beliebig umbauen und verändern, schon alleine das wäre für mich ein Grund gegen ein fertiges Rig.
Und optisch sehen die Alurigs mMn gar nicht so schlecht aus, vor allem, wenn man sich einen ordentlichen Schalensitz dazu kauft.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Wobei man das Semi eher als "Fertiglösung" betrachten sollte. Erweitern kann man das zwar auch um mal noch nen Shifter mit dranzubauen oder so aber wegen der 30x30 Profile ist man da schon etwas eingeschränkter. Wer später mehr vor hat und über ausreichend Platz verfügt, sollte gleich aufs Expert setzen, die 40x40 sind die bessere Basis für evtl. größere Umbauten (meins war ursprünglich auch mal nen kurzes expert und ist ja nun doch etwas gewachsen im Laufe der Zeit...  ).

Optik ist immer Geschmacksache. Ich würd mir das Ding auch nicht ins Wohnzimmer stellen wollen, ins Hobbyzimmer passt es aber ganz gut.


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

Ok ok! Ihr seit keine "Fans" des Playseats Evolution, hab es ja kapiert 
Ist einfach im Zusammenbau und kann gut wieder zusammengelegt und in der Ecke "versorgt" werden....Und aus diversten Tests etc sollte er wirklich gut verarbeitet und bequem sein. Gehe mal nicht davon aus,dass was quitscht oder whatever  
T300 habe ich eben bereits gekauft ...Media von CHF 400 auf CHF 340 (ca 360 EUR) gehandelt.....


----------



## msdd63 (21. Mai 2015)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Die Hälfte ja, zudem steht bei ebensovielen immer noch diese Maschine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWkQW80Afww rum.
> 
> Immer wieder herrlich anzusehen.


Das Ding sollte bestimmt mal ein Flugsimulator werden wenn es groß ist.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (21. Mai 2015)

Also wenn ich abends mit dem Hund bei dem vorm Fenster vorbeikommen würde, ganz ehrlich, ich würd´ die Bullen rufen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Mai 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Ok ok! Ihr seit keine "Fans" des Playseats Evolution, hab es ja kapiert
> Ist einfach im Zusammenbau und kann gut wieder zusammengelegt und in der Ecke "versorgt" werden....Und aus diversten Tests etc sollte er wirklich gut verarbeitet und bequem sein. Gehe mal nicht davon aus,dass was quitscht oder whatever



Was heißt kein Fan, die Playseats sind ok, aber die P/L passt defintiv nicht.
Und durch den Aufbau musst du beim Bremsen ständig mit dem Fuß an der Lenkradbefestigung vorbei.


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Was heißt kein Fan, die Playseats sind ok, aber die P/L passt defintiv nicht.
> Und durch den Aufbau musst du beim Bremsen ständig mit dem Fuß an der Lenkradbefestigung vorbei.



echt jetzt?? das wäre echt kacke!!! muss ich dann mal testen...kann ja nicht so störend sein,ansonsten hätte ich das sicherlich irgendwo gelesen odre wäre bemängelt worden?! hmm


----------



## Reddgar (21. Mai 2015)

Ist bekannt wann der season pass erhältlich ist? Preis und Inhalt ist ja schon bekannt.. Zwar kein genauer inhalt (Will mehr straßenwagen! )...

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist die aussage hier, vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären:
Zudem gibt es für Käufer des Season Pass 30% Rabatt auf den Kauf von weiteren Strecken, Fahrzeugen und weiteren Erweriterungen. 

Heist das, trotz season pass gibts noch mehr zu kaufen ???? Ware ziemliche abzocke wenn ich trotz pass nicht alle Autos bekomme und dann noch welche einzeln kaufen kann, wie auch strecken..


----------



## mosare (21. Mai 2015)

Zockt einer von Euch auch auf ner PS4 mit nem Wheel?!


----------



## Jor-El (21. Mai 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist die aussage hier, vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären:
> Zudem gibt es für Käufer des Season Pass 30% Rabatt auf den Kauf von weiteren Strecken, Fahrzeugen und weiteren Erweriterungen.


Laut Amazon heißt es ja Season Pass 2015. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es 2016 auch einen Season Pass geben wird. Vllt. gibt es dann auf den 2. Pass und dessen Inhalt die 30%.


----------



## wasservilla (21. Mai 2015)

Hi,

wisst ihr wie ich die Benzinmenge ändern kann? Hatte jetzt im Qualifying auf einmal 40 L drin und wollte es im Menü runterschrauben. Aber es ging einfach nicht, der Regler ist immer wieder auf 40 L zurückgesprungen. Ein Bug oder kann man die Benzinmenge nicht ändern?


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Mai 2015)

Ging bei mir gestern ohne Probleme.


----------



## norse (21. Mai 2015)

Einstellen und dann auch Rechts auf "Speichern" klicken


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, hab ein Problem. Mein Lenkrad ist jetzt angekommen, das Logitech Driving Force GT und mitten im Rennen steht das Lenkrad plötzlich in seiner Grundstellung schief. Mir war sofort klar, dass das mit dem Fahrzeugschaden zusammenhängt, aber dort bleibt es bis in alle Ewigkeit stehen. Erst wenn ich den USB-Stecker ziehe und neu reinstecke, justiert es sich neu. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein. Im Profiler ist alles eingestellt. Und wenn ich es im Spiel kalibriere, kommt das gleiche Problem.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

So ein Mist ich will das so nicht haben. Das Teil geht dann wohl zurück und ich hol mir ein Thrustmaster.


----------



## wasservilla (21. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ging bei mir gestern ohne Probleme.



Sehr komisch. Bei mir geht der Regler einfach kein Stück runter. Hab mal den Controller abgestöpselt (Konflikt mit Tastatur oder so), hat aber nichts gebracht. Muss ich das vielleicht schon vorher einstellen? Ich gehe immer auf "Zurück in die Box", dann "Boxenstrategie".


----------



## mosare (22. Mai 2015)

Geht es nur mir so oder sehen die Auto-Modelle ziemlich schlecht aus? Sogar auf der alten Konsole Generation 360 haben die Modelle im Forza um einiges besser und detaillierter ausgesehen. Die Umgebung, Sound etc ansonsten sieht ganz OK aus (zocke auf der PS4)....Hm... bin etwas erstaunt


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2015)

Falsch.! Forza verwendet für den Foto Mode ein anderes sehr viel höher detailliertes Modell als man sonst im Rennen bewegt.


----------



## mosare (22. Mai 2015)

Jep, aber hatte subjektiv das Gefühl,dass die Automodelle auch in den Rennen besser ausgesehen haben..bhö


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Also ich find die Modelle in PCars wirklich ziemlich gut   Kenn es auch nicht besser als dort.


----------



## mosare (22. Mai 2015)

Evtl ist mein Beamer defekt)) Mit welchen Fahrassistenten fahrt Ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Hab mir eig. alles auf aus und diese anderen Hilfen wie ABS etc auf realistisch gestellt.


----------



## Heumond (22. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand ein Sli-Pro oder ähnliche Hardware angeschlossen und diese in PCARS zum laufen bekommen?
Weder mit FanaLeds noch mit SimSli funktioniert es bei mir in PC, andere Spiele liefen und laufen problemlos weswegen ein Defekt am Gerät ausgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mir eig. alles auf aus und diese anderen Hilfen wie ABS etc auf realistisch gestellt.



Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich da auf Realistisch schalte, werden die drunter aufgelisteten Fahrhilfen auf Aus geswitchet. Wenn ich dann bestätige switchen die auf ein?!? Was GENAU bewirkt denn nun die Option Realistisch? Ist das nicht nur das automatisch die Fahrhilfen EIN bzw AUS geschaltet werden, wenn die gewählten Fahrzeuge diese Fahrhilfen im Reallife auch haben?!


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich da auf Realistisch schalte, werden die drunter aufgelisteten Fahrhilfen auf Aus geswitchet. Wenn ich dann bestätige switchen die auf ein?!? Was GENAU bewirkt denn nun die Option Realistisch? Ist das nicht nur das automatisch die Fahrhilfen EIN bzw AUS geschaltet werden, wenn die gewählten Fahrzeuge diese Fahrhilfen im Reallife auch haben?!


Sie passt die Fahrhilfen an das gerade gefahrene Auto an.
Also bei Straßenwagen --> alle Assits, bei alten Rennwagen keine usw.

Ich persöhnlich schalte entweder alle aus, und wenn ich Gäste fahren lasse nur das ABS ein.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Mai 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Sli-Pro oder ähnliche Hardware angeschlossen und diese in PCARS zum laufen bekommen?
> Weder mit FanaLeds noch mit SimSli funktioniert es bei mir in PC, andere Spiele liefen und laufen problemlos weswegen ein Defekt am Gerät ausgeschlossen werden kann.



Du musst shared Memory einschalten. Ist irgendwo in den Einstellungsmenü versteckt auf der zweiten Seite. Musste mal suchen.


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (23. Mai 2015)

Wie isn das mit der Kamera bei PCars? Hab ein Video auf Youtube gesehen, in dem es mit Gran Turismo 6 verglichen wird und ich fand die Kamera ziemlich billig gemacht, da sie einfach komplett steif und fest am Auto geklebt hat. Bei GT6 wirkt das ganze um einiges dynamischer.


----------



## Dedde (23. Mai 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder sehen die Auto-Modelle ziemlich schlecht aus? Sogar auf der alten Konsole Generation 360 haben die Modelle im Forza um einiges besser und detaillierter ausgesehen. Die Umgebung, Sound etc ansonsten sieht ganz OK aus (zocke auf der PS4)....Hm... bin etwas erstaunt



Also ich kenn nur die pc Version.  Ich kenn kein rennspiel das autos so detailliert darstellt wie pcars. Die grafik finde ich in diesem genre das allerbeste.


----------



## Porsche2000 (24. Mai 2015)

Kampfmilch64 schrieb:


> Wie isn das mit der Kamera bei PCars? Hab ein Video auf Youtube gesehen, in dem es mit Gran Turismo 6 verglichen wird und ich fand die Kamera ziemlich billig gemacht, da sie einfach komplett steif und fest am Auto geklebt hat. Bei GT6 wirkt das ganze um einiges dynamischer.



Exakt das ist mir auch immer negativ aufgefallen. Ich hätte gern eine etwas weichere Kamera. Und viele Kockpitkameras taugen auch nichts. Bei dem Lotus kann man kaum über die Scheibe gucken und beim Kart sieht man 3cm.


Mein Logitech Lenkrad schick ich übrigens zurück. Hab mir jetzt für 50 Euro ein Thrustmaster gekauft, was super funktioniert.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2015)

Hmm naja ich zock in der Helmkamera mit TrackIR und kann mich nicht beschweren. Wenn mir was zu niedrig ist, dann setz ich mich einfach höher


----------



## Porsche2000 (24. Mai 2015)

Ne mal ehrlich kann man irgendwo die Kameraposition ändern außer das FOV zu verstellen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2015)

Hätte nicht ein AMD Treiber diese Woche kommen sollen ?


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm naja ich zock in der Helmkamera mit TrackIR und kann mich nicht beschweren. Wenn mir was zu niedrig ist, dann setz ich mich einfach höher



Man kann ja auch in jedem Auto die Sitzposition verändern und den Blickwinkel nach oben und unten verstellen. Damit kann man sich seine Sicht so einstellen, wie man sie braucht.


----------



## Jor-El (24. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hätte nicht ein AMD Treiber diese Woche kommen sollen ?



AMD hat den Catalyst 15.5 Beta offiziell angekündigt , der vor allem die Performance in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt sowie Project Cars verbessern soll. Ein genauer Veröffentlichungstermin wird dabei noch immer nicht genannt, diese Woche soll es laut Roy Taylor aber noch so weit sein.

Vom 21.05.2015 PCGH


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Mai 2015)

Den 15.5 beta gibts doch schon bei guru3d zum runterladen. Bringt wohl auch etwas mehr Performance, auch wenn es noch keine großen Sprünge sind.


----------



## Oozy (24. Mai 2015)

Was wäre denn das nächstbeste Lenkrad nach dem G27? Spontan dachte ich an ein Thrustmaster T300 RS.


----------



## Jor-El (24. Mai 2015)

Eher das T500.
Ich zumindest würde nicht mehr auf das Kupplungspedal verzichten wollen.


----------



## Oozy (24. Mai 2015)

Dann wird es wohl eher das G27 inkl. Project CARS für umgerechnet 229 Euro.


----------



## Jor-El (24. Mai 2015)

Man kann sich auch das T300 kaufen und später die Pedalerie vom T500 einzeln nachkaufen. 
Die hat im Gegensatz zum Set sogar konische Gummidämpfer.
Die sollen laut insidesimracing sehr nah an einer Load Cell Pedalerie sein.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Mai 2015)

Isr ist natürlich auch ne total seriöse Quelle.... grad in Bezug auf Thrustmaster Produkte.


----------



## Jor-El (24. Mai 2015)

Ahjo, immerhin war Gangi auch mal der Vertretung für Fanatec in den US. Zumindest sowas in der Art. Wenn auch nicht lange. 

Bezüglich Wheel könnte man vllt auch auf das vermeintliche Logitech G29 warten. ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Mai 2015)

Also bevor ich die Thrustmaster Pedale des T500 RS kaufe, würde ich trotzdem eher die CSR Elite Pedale von Fanatec bevorzugen.
Eventuell bin ich aber inzwischen auch zu sehr subjektiv beeinflusst (mein Fanatec CSR Wheel ist einfach Hammer  ).


----------



## Porsche2000 (25. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann von Logitech nur abraten. Die Dinger haben Probleme damit, die Grundstellung beizubehalten und sind schon nach kurzer Zeit schief. Meine Erfahrung und auch die vieler anderer wenn man das im Internet so liest. Hab jetzt ein Thrustmaster das billigste Modell und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2015)

G27 is antiquiert mit diesem Zahnradantrieb. Mit dem brushless Servo Antrieb vom TM TX oder T300 macht man nix verkehrt. Oder eben Fanatec.


----------



## mosare (25. Mai 2015)

Habe nun mein T300 inkl Playseat Evolution Alcantara seit gut 2 Tagen und mir ist der Wechsel als langjähriger PAD-Fahrer ziemlich gut und schnell auf das Wheel gelungen...Habe derzeit mit den Touring Autos uf vielen Strecken bereits einige Top 5-50 Zeiten aufgstellt (Zeitfahren)...Bin erstaunt, dass es so schnell geklappt hat


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Mai 2015)

Hab auch mal wieder die GoPro aufgesetzt und ein paar Runden im Aston Martin GT3 gedreht. Keine Ahnung, warum manche meinen die würden sich wie auf Schienen fahren. Ich finds schon recht anspruchsvoll und ziemlich gut. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfJ3bzLm8Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder die GoPro aufgesetzt und ein paar Runden im Aston Martin GT3 gedreht. Keine Ahnung, warum manche meinen die würden sich wie auf Schienen fahren. Ich finds schon recht anspruchsvoll und ziemlich gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil alle mit Standard setup unterwegs sind. Das ist nunmal einfach aber nicht schnell


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Mai 2015)

Aber das sollte doch eigentlich langsam bekannt sein, dass die Grütze sind.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich check das einfach nicht... Warum zieht man sich da Handschuhe an? Hast Du auch ne Fliegerbrille an wenn du Fliegst oder ne Combat Weste wenn du nen Ego Shooter spielst? Also ich meins jetzt ernst, damit fährt man doch nicht besser.  So verschwitzt können deine Hände doch garnicht sein dass das Lenkrad durchflutscht. Also ich meine, kann jeder machen was er will. Ich will das auch nicht ins lächerliche ziehen oder dich angreifen. Ich checks einfach nur nicht, naja, muss ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2015)

Man glaubt erst wie intensiv und anstrengend Simracing sein kann wenn man es selbst erfährt. Dafür reicht ein 130 Euro Driving Force GT. Um immer guten Griff zu haben nutzt man Handschuhe und ausserdem schützt man so das Alcantara, Wildleder des Wheels. Bei Direct Drive Wheels sind Handschuhe sowieso Pflicht um keine Brandblasen zu bekommen falls mal was entgleitet. Aber die Dinger haben ja auch nen Not Aus Schalter um dir nich die Hände abzuhacken 


So sieht das mit genügend Power aus wenn man es mal drauf anlegt  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vR6FlECMI1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Mai 2015)

So siehts aus. Weniger Schwitzen und vor allem kein verklebtes Lenkrad mehr. Gibt auch keine Druckstellen mehr an den Händen oder Fingern. Wenn man es genau nimmt also die selben Gründe wie im richtigen Rennauto.


----------



## RuckSkin (26. Mai 2015)

Hey Jungs. Ich weiß nicht ob das hier rein darf, ich hoffe aber schon 

Habe n Problem mit Project Cars. Wenn ich es Spiele läuft alles ganz ok, naja 3 Rennen lang. Danach fängt an sich alles auf zu hängen. Frame Drops. FPS Bricht auf 1.6 - 3.5 ein... Und nach ein paar minuten kommt eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Bild) Habe eine Sapphier R9 290 Tri X OC.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Aber das sollte doch eigentlich langsam bekannt sein, dass die Grütze sind.



Wo wohnst du? Ich würd gern mal vorbeikommen und das Setup testen


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2015)

RuckSkin schrieb:


> Hey Jungs. Ich weiß nicht ob das hier rein darf, ich hoffe aber schon
> 
> Habe n Problem mit Project Cars. Wenn ich es Spiele läuft alles ganz ok, naja 3 Rennen lang. Danach fängt an sich alles auf zu hängen. Frame Drops. FPS Bricht auf 1.6 - 3.5 ein... Und nach ein paar minuten kommt eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Bild) Habe eine Sapphier R9 290 Tri X OC.




Bekanntes Problem: Unhandled Exception Trapped, Unable to Play.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du? Ich würd gern mal vorbeikommen und das Setup testen



Wärst nicht der erste Testfahrer hier...


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Aber das sollte doch eigentlich langsam bekannt sein, dass die Grütze sind.


Und wenn man damit gut klarkommt? Ich sehe z. B keinen rechten Sinn darin, daß Diff zu schließen, nur damit ich sagen kann, schau an, es geht doch quer, wenn ich mit weiter offenem, maximal beschleunigen kann ohne querverkehr. Wheelspin gib es bei den Gt3 ja eh kaum, also warum das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen. In anderen Sims sind die Fahrzeuge anspruchsvoll zu fahren und man optimiert das ganze in Fahrbarkeit, aber in Cars soll man Setups verbiegen, damit das übertriebene Gripniveau kaschiert wird. Schon seltsam


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

Andre du verdrehst einem die Worte im Mund....  keiner hat gesagt, das du Setups "verbiegen" sollst um das Auto instabil zu bekommen. Die Setups sind langsam und teilweise auch völlig falsch eingestellt. Für schnelle Runden muss man da zwangsläufig was dran machen. Außerdem hat jeder eigene Ansprüche an ein Auto, der eine mag es mehr mit dem Gas lenken, der andere eher neutral und der nächste übersteuernd. Beim
 Aston Set im Video ist lediglich das Getriebe angepasst, Flügel runter, Bremskraft und Balance geändert und etwas höheres Diff um wirklich maximalen Schub aus den Ecken zu haben. Das hat nix mit verbiegen zu tun, also bitte bleib bei den Tatsachen.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Gut mag sein das ich zuviel in diese  Aussage hineininterpretiert habe, weil ich ständig lese, die Autos sind nicht so stabil wie immer behauptet, man muss nur das Setup anpassen was in meinen Augen Unsinn ist.
Ich passe doch das Setup nicht an um das Auto instabiler zu bekommen nur um den anspruch zu wahren. Der eigentliche Werdegang ist das auto unter allen Umständen so stabil wie möglich zu bekommen. Die GT3 in Cars sind imho einfach vermurkst mit ihrem High Level longitudinal Grip und Setupwerte die man eigentlich benutzt um die Autos gut händelbar zu machen, führen dazu das die sich stinklangweilig fahren so das man Setupwerte nutzen muss die woanders nicht sinnreich wären, damit etwas Leben in die Bude kommt.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich komm langsam bei dir nicht mehr mit. Was für Werte meinst du denn??????? Ich stelle doch nur an Sachen rum, die so in wirklich jeder anderen Sim auch verstellt werden können. So langsam hab ich bei dir den Eindruck du versuchst auf Teufel komm raus hier was schlecht zu reden. Was ist schlimm daran, wenn man den Bremsdruck von 90% auf 100 stellt? Was ist schlimm den Spoiler hinten zwei Klicks nach unten zu stellen um nicht mit einem sehr hohen Wert (Standard 7, ich fahre 5) zu fahren , was ja z.B. in Hockenheim irgendwie Sinn ergibt!? Auch beim Diff muss man nur ein paar Prozent nach oben und schon fährt sich das Auto so wie ich es möchte, nämlich etwas mehr hecklastig. Aber auch das sind nur Änderungen im kleinsten Bereich.

Die Setups sind bei allen Autos auf Anfänger ausgelegt. Kann ich so auch in rf, ac oder ir einstellen. Nur braucht das da keiner, da man dort nur die paar wenigen PC Kunden in einer Nische bedienen muss, die passende Hardware und vor allem Erfahrung mitbringen. Cars ist die erste Sim, die es auf den Massenmarkt geschafft hat und allein bei den Verkaufszahlen wohl alle anderen zusammen deutlich übertrumpfen dürfte. Man stelle sich vor was passiert wäre, wenn sie irgendwelche Aliensetups als Basis genommen hätte. Selbst die normalen Sets (wie ich sie z.B. nutze) dürften den Großteil der Konsoleros deutlich überfordern.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Warum soll ich was schlechtreden , was mich Geld gekostet hat, nur um des MEckerns Willen.  Fakt ist das ich bei den GT3 die Bremskraft z.b auf 100% stellen kann und dennoch kein Blockieren erhalte. Sicher kann ich die Bremskraftverteilung nach vorn stellen und das soweit bis es irgendwann mal zum blockieren kommt, abre was ist das denn für ein Anspruch und welcher Sinn steckt dahinter. Im realen Betrieb wäre jeder REnnfahrer froh, wenn ich bei 100% Bremskraft weder vorn noch hinten blockierende Räder erhält, denn das stellt ja eigentlich das Optimum an Verzögerung dar.
Verschiebe ich die Bremskraft nach vorn und es kommt zum blockieren, verlängert man nur den Bremsweg weil dann zusätzlich zum schlupf vorn hinten auch noch weniger Bremskraft anliegt. Soltle ich das so handhaben wäre ich doch dumm. 100%. Bremskraft, 60:40 Volldrauf auf die Bremse und passt schon. Maximale Verzögerung, keine blockieren der Vorderräder, kein überbremstes Heck. 
Es ist einfach viel zu simpel das ein Setup dieses ohne weiteres ermöglicht bei 100% Bremskraft. Normalerweise versucht man durch Setuparbeit einen Kompromiss aus maximaler Verzögerung und Gutmütigkeit der Bremse herzustellen indem man die Bremskraft soweit reduziert, das die Bremsen bei hohem Tempo maximal beißen, aber bei verringertem Tempo nicht zum extremen blockieren neigen, wenn die Downforce nachlässt, so das man dennoch etwas mit dem PEdal arbeiten muss indem man es zum ENde des bremsweges hin löst. Korrekt wäre es wenn jemand eine sanfte bremse bevorzugt, das er eben die bremskraft reduzieren muss, dafür aber einen längeren Bremsweg in Kauf nimmt und damit etwas langsamer ist, während jemand, der gut auf der Bremse ist, mit 100% Bremskraft umgehen kann um dann bei hohem Tempo und Downforce den Bremsweg zu verkürzen, während er zum Ende des Bremsvorganges die Bremse gekonnt dosiert. Das nenne ich Anspruch. Aber solang ich mir das Setup selbst zum Nachteil verbiegen muss um diesen ANspruch zu erleben, während jeder andere bei maximaler Verzögerung mit 100 Bremsdruck ohne Gefühl auf der Bremse maximal verzögern kann, fehlt mir das einfach.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. Mai 2015)

Dass du in GT3ern keine blockierenden Räder bekommst liegt daran, dass die nach Reglement ABS haben:


> GT3 cars also have traction control, ABS and built in air jacks for quick pit stops.


 (Group GT3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Nur so nebenbei, von dem ganzen Setup-Bau hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Selbiges gilt für TC.
Die Einstellung "REAL" ist Mist. 
Ich schalte immer alle aus


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

Machs ABS aus, dann blockieren die Räder auch bei 60:40... Es ist auch Unsinn zu erzählen, man müsste irgendwelche Blödsinnigen Änderungen vornehmen. Das stimmt einfach nicht. 
Mag sein, dass du das Setup nur zum deinem Nachteil verändern kannst und bereits mit dem Basis Setup an deiner Leistungsgrenze fährst. Andere hingegen holen erst durch eben diese Veränderungen das maximal mögliche für sich heraus. Dafür muss man wie schon tausend Mal gesagt auch keine unrealistischen Einstellungen machen, sondern nur hier und da ein wenig "Feintuning" betreiben. Mehr nicht. Deine Aussagen bezüglich nicht blockierender Räder wurden bereits widerlegt, weshalb du darauf immer noch rumreitest weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

ich habe die Fahrhilfen deaktiviert und nein bei 100% 60:40 blockiert nichts, sonst würde ich das nicht schreiben. Da wurde nichts widerlegt. Brake Lock nicht vorhanden. Du selbst hast doch gesagt wenn du die Bremse Richtung Front verschiebst, setzt ein blockieren ein. Das ist aber sicher keine Optimierung vom Bremsweg. Mag sein dsa das deinem Fahrstil zugute kommt, aber dann weißt du einfach nciht die optimale Bremswirkung zu nutzen die man nunmal völlig blockierfrei bei 100/60:40 erreicht, was dann jeder kann auch mit Klumpfuß.Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das man blödsinnige Änderungen vornehmen muss um schnell zu sein, sondern das man das Setup quasi vergewaltigen muss um reale Reaktionen des autos zu erhalten,  weil sonst Wheelspin oder Brake Lock quasi kaum möglich sind aufgrund des zu hohen Gripniveaus.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Hmmm ich habe häufig wheelock mit standardsetup...


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Mit nem GT3 auf trockener Piste? Dann hat entweder mein oder dein Spiel ein Bug.

Kannst ja mal versuchen das hier nachzustellen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPN3AgAsz4

außer einem ganz kurzem Kratzen passiert da nichts mit den GT3 in Cars. Da kannst du am dem Gas stehen wie du willst.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Gab zum Burnout mit GT3s eine lange Diskussion im WMD Form.

Ja, es geht unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen:
1.) Kalte Reifen, nicht zu warme Strecke --> April, bedeckt
2.) Strecke noch nicht mit Gummi voll --> TRAINING
3.) speziell der McLaren hat einen extrem langen 1ten Gang, den etwas kürzer machen.
4.) Reifenwahl: mit weichen Slicks sollte das imo auch nicht möglich sein.

Wenn man Blanc Pain /GT sport verfolgt, ist es schon vorgekommen, dass GT3s mit warmen Slicks am Track sich beim Wegfahren die Antriebswelle abgedreht haben, weil die Reifen so viel Grip hatten.
Besonders die frühen Audis wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Weiters sollte man noch bedenken, dass die Rennstrecke IRL wesentlich mehr Grip hat als die Pits bzw "normale" Straßen, und die Temperaturen sehr wichtig sind.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Kalte Strecke kurzer erster Gang,Training, egal, das Gripniveau ist zu hoch.

Was die spezielle Strecke aus dem Video betrifft, da lag in der BEschleunigungszone extrem viel Gummi. Kann also nicht der Grund sein. Die GT3 Reifen sind Fehlkonstruktionen in Cars, was den Realismusgehalt betrifft.,  mit anderen Slickfahrzeugen in Cars funktioniert es ja auch unter identischen Bedingungen ordentlich Wheelspin zu erzeugen.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Jeder hat seine Meinung zu dem Thema 
Kann im Gegensatz zu manch anderen damit leben 
Es ist sicher nicht alles perfekt in pCARS besonders die Straßenfahrzeuge ärgern mich.
Die waren schon so viel besser.

Man darf gespannt sein, was die Patches bringen.
LG


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Mehr von allem, auch Grip


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (27. Mai 2015)

Habe seit gestern Project CARS und habe bei der Karriere mit dem Kart angefangen. Mir passiert es irgendwie bei jedem 3.  Rennen, dass ich plötzlich vom 1. auf den letzten Platz komme und keine Runden mehr gezählt werden. Dabei fahre ich kein bisschen anders. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

Kampfmilch64 schrieb:


> Habe seit gestern Project CARS und habe bei der Karriere mit dem Kart angefangen. Mir passiert es irgendwie bei jedem 3.  Rennen, dass ich plötzlich vom 1. auf den letzten Platz komme und keine Runden mehr gezählt werden. Dabei fahre ich kein bisschen anders. Kann mir das jemand erklären?



Hab das selbe Problem immer wieder. Ist ein bekannter bug, zzt. hilft da nur ein restart vom Rennen.


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (27. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, danke! Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbQ-R3wO7GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bremsbalance 61:39, warme Reifen und normales Setup....


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Mai 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Kalte Strecke kurzer erster Gang,Training, egal, das Gripniveau ist zu hoch.


Woran misst du das?
Verglichen mit Assetto Corsa ist das Gripniveau ähnlich.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Woran misst du das?
> Verglichen mit Assetto Corsa ist das Gripniveau ähnlich.



Wenn ich mir das Video oben ansehe ist es das nicht. In AC drehen die Reifen stärker durch und das Auto geht komplett quer wenn man einfach nur voll aufs Gas latscht.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

Verglichen mit AC hat cars je nach Situation sogar weniger Grip bei den GT3. Man muss sich glaub ich so langsam mal von den miesen Gripverhältnissen aus den alten Sims verabschieden. Die Dinger haben unglaublich viel Grip. Bei youtube gibt es  hunderte Videos  mit eingeblendeter Telemetrie, wenn man sich die mal anguckt sieht man eigentlich nur zwei Gaspedalstellungen. Das ist digitales fahren, wie es im Buche steht. Vollgas oder kein Gas. Im Moment des losfahrens stimme ich Andre etwas zu. Der Schlupf ist gefühlt etwas zu wenig (wobei das Video von ihm für mich null Aussagekraft hat, da reines Showevent, keine Rennstrecke usw...), wir haben da etwas zu wenig wheelspin. Woran das allerdings liegt bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich würde eher vermuten, dass das ein Zusammenspiel aus perfekten Streckenbedingungen,  zu langen ersten Gängen und halt dem optimalen Grip der vorgeheizten Reifen ist. Würde jedenfalls die Schuld nicht beim Reifen suchen. Ich bin selber mit Motorrädern Rennen gefahren und kenne Slicks aus dem Bereich, die Teile kleben nicht nur Sprichwörtlich, nein die kleben wirklich. Wenn du da die Hand drauflegst fühlt sich das beim abziehen dieser ungefähr so an wie angetrockneter aber noch leicht feuchter Lack. Halt nur viel heißer... 
Das Verhalten der GT3 sieht man öfter bei Drag Rennen. Da fahren dann irgendwelche aufgemotzten 1000PS R35 mit speziellen Rennreifen für Dragrennen mit, die gehen gefühlt beim anfahren fast aus, da es da null,nix Wheelspin mit gibt.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Woran misst du das?
> Verglichen mit Assetto Corsa ist das Gripniveau ähnlich.




Ich präzisiere. Longitudinaler Grip ist gemeint. Mach mal bei AC eine VOllbremsung ohne ABS und dann bei Cars. Gleiches gilt für den Burnout. Bei AC musst aufpassen das dir das Heck nicht zu seit weggeht aus dem Stand. In Cars kannst einfach die Kupplung springen lassen, die Räder erzeugen zwar kurz minimal Wheelspin, aber nur in einem Masse der bei allen anderen Sims dann auftritt wenn man mit einer mäßigen Traktionskontrolle unterwegs ist.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Standart steht der Z4 bei mir auf 58:42. Da blockiert bei 100% nichts.

Was mich anbei nervt ist die sich stets schwänkende Außensichtkamera. Man kann nciht das Auto aus einem konstanten Winkel filmen weil die immer wieder in die Ursprungsposition zurückfährt.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Verglichen mit AC hat cars je nach Situation sogar weniger Grip bei den GT3. Man muss sich glaub ich so langsam mal von den miesen Gripverhältnissen aus den alten Sims verabschieden. Die Dinger haben unglaublich viel Grip. Bei youtube gibt es  hunderte Videos  mit eingeblendeter Telemetrie, wenn man sich die mal anguckt sieht man eigentlich nur zwei Gaspedalstellungen. Das ist digitales fahren, wie es im Buche steht. Vollgas oder kein Gas.


Weil die GT3 Fahrzeuge eben auch Traktionskontrolle an Bord haben.




> Das Verhalten der GT3 sieht man öfter bei Drag Rennen. Da fahren dann irgendwelche aufgemotzten 1000PS R35 mit speziellen Rennreifen für Dragrennen mit, die gehen gefühlt beim anfahren fast aus, da es da null,nix Wheelspin mit gibt.



Bei Drag Rennen wird der Asphalt ja auch wirklich mit klebrigem Zeug eingesprüht: PJ1 TrackBite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2015)

Lest euch lieber das durch Project CARS Driver Feedback Compilation Available ? WMD Portal

Lohnt sich.


----------



## Andregee (27. Mai 2015)

Der R35 hat auch Allradantrieb, Das muss dann auch nach vorn gehen.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weil die GT3 Fahrzeuge eben auch Traktionskontrolle an Bord haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Verhalten sieht man auch ohne Sprühkleber. Liegt halt an langer Übersetzung in Verbindung mit viel Grip. Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob die Allrad oder Heckantrieb. Sieht man bei z.B. nem Supra auch öfter.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Oder bei den all so bekannten "wheelies"...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Mai 2015)

So nachdem ich tagsüber heute weg war, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Ich persönlich konnte mich mit PCars nach meinem ersten Test mit dem DF:GT ja auch nicht anfreunden.
Ich werde PCars sicherlich noch seine Chance geben.
Trotzdem sind die GT3 Fahrzeuge in echt wesentlich anspruchsvoller am Limit zu fahren als ihr denkt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyTN-E5Vocw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich gibt es auch gutmütigere Fahrzeuge wie den R8 LMS Ultra, trotzdem kann man hier erahnen, dass die GT3 Fahrzeuge nur von außen so wirken, als würde man auf Schienen fahren.
Im Cockpit selbst hingegen muss dann doch einiges mehr korrigiert werden.
Um solche Effekte im vollen Ausmaß spüren zu können, bräuchte ich jedoch vermutlich einen größeren Geldbeutel, der ein Bodnar Wheel und Hydraulikpedale zulässt. 

Entscheidend ist jedoch, dass so langsam jeder Racer seine Simulation gefunden haben sollte.
Was dann wirklich realistischer ist, können wir normal User nur zu einem gewissen Grad beurteilen.
Trotzdem habe ich inzwischen mit zwei Rennfahrern gesprochen.
Einer zockt ausschließlich Assetto Corsa und iRacing.
Der andere (einer der Roller Nachwuchsfahrer) hat mir außerdem bestätigen können, dass sich der M235i in Assetto sehr realistisch verhält.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Mai 2015)

Konkurrenz belebt den Markt


----------



## Emsch84 (28. Mai 2015)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem neuen AMD Treiber für Pcars geworden? Gibt es dazu neue Infos? Der sollte doch schon längst da sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Mai 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere. Longitudinaler Grip ist gemeint. Mach mal bei AC eine VOllbremsung ohne ABS und dann bei Cars. Gleiches gilt für den Burnout. Bei AC musst aufpassen das dir das Heck nicht zu seit weggeht aus dem Stand. In Cars kannst einfach die Kupplung springen lassen, die Räder erzeugen zwar kurz minimal Wheelspin, aber nur in einem Masse der bei allen anderen Sims dann auftritt wenn man mit einer mäßigen Traktionskontrolle unterwegs ist.


Verstehe, danke. Hast du den Test mal mit ähnlicher Übersetzung gemacht?


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Mai 2015)

Der MCLAREN hat anscheinend eine falsche Drehmoment Kurve, der Turbo setzt viel zu sanft ein.


----------



## CSOger (29. Mai 2015)

Emsch84 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem neuen AMD Treiber für Pcars geworden? Gibt es dazu neue Infos? Der sollte doch schon längst da sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-5-beta-witcher-3-wild-hunt-project-cars.html


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Der MCLAREN hat anscheinend eine falsche Drehmoment Kurve, der Turbo setzt viel zu sanft ein.



Quelle?


----------



## Andregee (29. Mai 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Der MCLAREN hat anscheinend eine falsche Drehmoment Kurve, der Turbo setzt viel zu sanft ein.


Mag sein, den würgt man ja fast ab beim Start.


----------



## Andregee (29. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Verstehe, danke. Hast du den Test mal mit ähnlicher Übersetzung gemacht?


Ja das hat gepasst


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Mai 2015)

Welches Spiel zeigt eigentlich die korrekten Gangübersetzungen? Beim Z4 GT3 in PCars sind alle Gänge sehr lang übersetzt, in Gran Turismo 6 und Assetto Corsa ist die Übersetzung deutlich kürzer.


----------



## LudwigX (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein Rennwagen.  Es gibt keine feste Übersetzung,  die Ingenieure suchen für jedes Rennen die optimale Einstellung


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

Es sei denn die Homologation der Fahrzeuge gibt das so vor mit dem auch die Getriebesettings der GT3 in CARS begründet werden. Der Knackpunkt der mich daran zweifeln lässt ist 1. Es ist weder in R3E noch AC der Fall wo die Wagen auch nach Reglement abgebildet sind und 2. Bei manchen GT3 in CARS kann man die Gesamtübersetzung ändern bei manchen nicht. Das ergibt für mich genauso wenig Sinn wie die 450N/mm Federn die der R8 LMS in CARS vorn haben soll...

Und falls jemand zufällig weiß warum CARS keine fahrwerksrelevanten Daten ausgibt für die verfügbaren Telemtrie Tools dann bitte melden. Danke


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Mai 2015)

Aber nur, weil es für dich keinen Sinn ergibt, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem richtig wäre. Warum sollten denn die Federn oder die Getriebe deiner Meinung nach nicht passen? Hast du Daten die Gegenteiliges belegen oder vermutest du nur?


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

Schau dir Federhärten vergleichbarer Fahrzeuge z.b. McLaren 12C in allen anderen Sims an oder vergleiche sie selber in CARS. Ich hab noch nie nen Mittelmotorwagen gesehen der vorn doppelt so hart wie hinten abgestimmt ist und generell vorn mehr als doppelt so harte Federn verwendet wie der Rest der GT3. Natürlich gibt es da je nach Achsgeometrie Unterschiede diese können aber undenkbar so hoch ausfallen zumal die federhärte auch im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Fahrzeuggewicht steht welches in der GT3 auch nur rund +- 250 kg beträgt. Der Verstellbereich lässt auch keine großen Änderungen zu und beträgt vorn 400-550N/mm. Der McLaren in Cars sieht von den Härten und Verstellbereich normal aus wie in R3E, AC, iRacing usw.. Und das mit den Getrieben habe ich bereits begründet oder willst du auch behaupten seit CARS draussen is machen es alle anderen Simulationen plötzlich falsch ? LOL

Es scheinen sich da einige Fehler/Anzeigefehler eingeschlichen zu haben.


Hast du ausser dem infragestellen von Fakten vielleicht mal sinnvolle Infos zu den angesprochenen Dingen und auch zu den Telemtriedaten ? Bezüglich der Daten glaube ich mich wage zu erinnern das in der API was vorläufig deaktivert wurde. Jedenfalls fehlt da im Moment nen Menge um mit der Sim ins Detail gehen zu können was die Telemetrie Apps vorläufig mehr zum bunten Spielzeug als nützliches Tool macht.


----------



## Robonator (29. Mai 2015)

Sind für Project Cars eigentlich noch mehr Fahrzeuge geplant oder wars das erstmal? Würd zu gern auch mal was von z.B. Nissan sehen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

Irgendwo gabs ne Übersicht was alles an DLC kommt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Mai 2015)

Was die Federhärten angeht kann ich ak1504 zustimmen.
Normarweise hört das bei ca. 150-200 N/mm auf.
Arg viel mehr würde in anderen Sims sowieso keinen Sinn machen, da das Auto sonst unfahrbar werden würde.
Außerdem bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass Assetto Corsa die echten Wertebereiche verwendet.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Was die Federhärten angeht kann ich ak1504 zustimmen.
> Normarweise hört das bei ca. 150-200 N/mm auf.
> Arg viel mehr würde in anderen Sims sowieso keinen Sinn machen, da das Auto sonst unfahrbar werden würde.
> Außerdem bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass Assetto Corsa die echten Wertebereiche verwendet.


Ja, scheint ein Fehler zu sein.
Was AC auf jeden Fall falsch hat sind die Gearratios. 
Die stimmen dafür in pCars


----------



## Andregee (29. Mai 2015)

Viel absurder noch finde ich die teils extrem hohen schnellen Druck und Zugstufenwerte der Dämpfer, die damit im üblichen  Bereich der langsamen Dämpferkennlinien mit über 10000Nm/s liegen


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Mai 2015)

Falsche, nicht nachvollziehbare Fahrwerkseinstellungen...das erinnert mich eklatant an NFS Shift, da war und ist das teilweise immer noch genauso ein Quark. Ich frage mich, warum fällt das erst jetzt auf? Warum ist das nicht schon längst behoben?

Edit: Was die Übersetzung angeht: Seid ihr euch sicher, das PCars hier, grade beim Z4 GT3, richtig ist? Wenn man sich mal Videos anschaut, scheint mir AC und GT6 richtig zu sein.
Edit2: Offenbar wurde der Z4 jedes Jahr weiterentwickelt, es ist daher wahrscheinlich, dass die 2011er Version auch eine andere Übersetzung als das aktuelle Modell hat.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Mai 2015)

Ich hab Mir den ganzen Thread jetz nicht durchgelesen aber ... 

Ich hab schon seitdem Ich die ersten Bilder von PJ gesehen habe, übel Bock auf dieses Spiel nun meine frage;

Kann ich mit meinem Pc, dieses Spiel auf Mid bzw. mit einstellungssache auch auf High Spielen?


Ich hab nen i5-4440 mit ner 660ti dcii zusammen mit 2x4Gb G-Skill Sniper 1866MHz,

danke schonmal im Vorraus fuer Antworten.


----------



## Porsche2000 (30. Mai 2015)

Sollte bei Full-HD (und ohne Downsampling AA) ohne Probleme auf Hoch bzw. sogar auf Ultra laufen. Erwarte aber nicht die Grafik, die du aus all den Bildern kennst. So sieht das Spiel nur in 4K und mit 9x Downsampling aus. Dafür wären wohl  4 GTX Titan nötig.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2015)

Naja nicht ganz. Hab ja mit meiner 680 schon manchmal Probleme auf bestimmten Strecken bei den 50-60FPS zu bleiben, dabei hab ich Schatten und Gras schon runter auf Hoch


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Mai 2015)

Ich werd 's gleich einfach mal Ausprobieren


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier rein passt, wenn nicht bitte drauf hinweisen.
Hab heute, weil ich nem Kumpel dieses doch recht schicke Spiel zeigen wollte, mal ein paar Screens gemacht und mir dann gedacht, dass ich die hier ja auch mal zeigen kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind alle auf fast-Ultra @1080p entstanden, hab nur ein paar wenige Einstellungen runtergedreht, die sieht man auf den Screens aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht. ^^
Sind auch *nicht* im Fotomodus entstanden, sondern so aus dem Spiel raus, hab nur das HUD deaktiviert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz. Hab ja mit meiner 680 schon manchmal Probleme auf bestimmten Strecken bei den 50-60FPS zu bleiben, dabei hab ich Schatten und Gras schon runter auf Hoch



Mein Bruder spielt es auf einer GTX 580 alles auf Ultra konstant flüssig.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2015)

Also besonders wenn der Regen einsetzt gehen meine FPS gern mal auf 30-45 FPS runter. Das ganze wird noch ein wenig schlimmer wenn ich mit der KI Fahre. Da würde ich gern mal sehen wie der das mit der 580 packen soll.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder spielt es auf einer GTX 580 alles auf Ultra konstant flüssig.


In 1024x768?


----------



## TSchaK (31. Mai 2015)

Flüssig ist relativ 😁


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> In 1024x768?



Ne Full-HD. Testweise sogar auf 2560x1440 aber dann fängt es schon an zu ruckeln.



TSchaK schrieb:


> Flüssig ist relativ



Wirklich flüssig. Damit meine ich so 40-50 FPS. Bei Regen weiß ich allerdings nicht wie stark die FPS dann bei ihm in den Keller sacken. Aber selbst 30 wären noch spielbar.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2015)

40-50 empfinde ich grade bei Rennspielen schon nicht mehr als wirklich flüssig. Mich kotzt es ja schon an wenn ich unter die 60 sacke, grade weil ich TrackIR noch nutze und sich das dann komisch anfühlt


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab mit meiner *290x* @1080p normal so ca. 70-80fps und bei Regen ca. 40-60.
Mit KI-Fahrern etwa 5 weniger.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab lieber gute Grafik und wenig FPS als umgekehrt. Gothic 3 hab ich damals so mit 12 FPS durchgespielt.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2015)

Project CARS ★ GT3 Multiplayer @ Nürburgring GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jywwNac91lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Genau das im Video ist es das mich am Multiplayer einfach abschreckt. Immer dieses herumgeramme und anschließende geflame etc.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Was die Federhärten angeht kann ich ak1504 zustimmen.
> Normarweise hört das bei ca. 150-200 N/mm auf.
> Arg viel mehr würde in anderen Sims sowieso keinen Sinn machen, da das Auto sonst unfahrbar werden würde.
> Außerdem bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass Assetto Corsa die echten Wertebereiche verwendet.



Assetto Corsa hat doch gar keinen Audi R8? Davon abgesehen sollen laut Casey die Werte (im Forum wurde gezielt wegen der Federn des R8 gefragt) aus den Homologationspapieren stammen und daher 100% korrekt sein. Bis jemand andere nachvollziehbare Werte hat, muss man das so hinnehmen. Alles andere sind Mutmaßungen. Bisher konnte ja auch noch niemand erklären, weshalb das nicht funktionieren sollte. Die Autos sind alle unterschiedlich aufgebaut und haben völlig andere Anlenkpunkte für Federbeine, dazu kommt beim R8 noch die Besonderheit, dass er im Vorderbau deutlich umgebaut sein dürfte im Vergleich zur Serie.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Genau das im Video ist es das mich am Multiplayer einfach abschreckt. Immer dieses herumgeramme und anschließende geflame etc.



Und schön die Schikane abkürzen. Track Limits? Wayne... ^^


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. Juni 2015)

Sorry ,dass ich gerade so dazwischenfunke.Ich suche den Link mit den HockenheimGP  RUF 8 GT3 Bestzeiten.Hat den einer grad auf Lager?
Oder u.U. sonst ein Forum mit Bestzeiten bei versch. Settings Auto/Strecke?


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Juni 2015)

Changelog Patch 1.4:

Here are the release notes for the upcoming Patch 1.4. We will update you with a release date as soon as we have the date confirmed by the various external parties.

Project CARS –Patch 1.4 – Release Notes

General
* Pagani Monza Clubday invitational event - No longer causes the game to crash when using a specific livery on the Pagani Huayra.
* PC - Fixed an issue that would cause the game to crash while watching saved replays, when shared memory is enabled.
* PS4 - Anisotropic filtering has been increased to help reduce blurry textures.
* PS4 - Temporal anti-aliasing has been further optimized. This reduces the ghosting effect and additionaly gives the player full control via a slider to tweak the resulting image according to personal preference.

Performance improvements
* Xbox One - Various performance optimizations, adding up to an average of 5-6% performance improvement. This results in an overall smoother experience.
* PS4 - All shaders have been rebuilt using new shader compiler, giving a significant performance boost in some areas.
* PS4 - CPU performance gains due to new more aggressive code optimisations.

Physics & AI
* The AI loss of grip that results from tyre degradation as a result of wear is now more noticeable.
* The AI will now show much more realistic grip loss when running on slick tyres in the rain.
* First pass improvements on various tracks to enhance the AI performance and ability (Azure Circuit, Donington GP, Watkins Glen, Bathurst, Nordschliefe)

Pitting, tuning, setups
* Fixed an issue where certain street cars would pit for tyre change during rain when they already had the correct tyres fitted.
* Fixed an issue where custom vehicle setups were lost when progressing through sessions.
* Improved the system used to select the most appropriate tyres based on current and predicted weather conditions.
* Ensure that the AI always pit when they need to change tyres based on the weather conditions.
* The Default strategy will now correctly show the tyres that will be fitted on the player vehicle during a pit stop.
* The pit stop routine will no longer start during online races until the player closes the pit stop menu. This ensures that the player has enough time to select or configure an appropriate set of actions before the pit crew start working on the car.
* Tyre pressures will now be correctly set when the player changes to a new set of tyres.
* The currently-active Pit strategy will now remain in action when advancing through race sessions.

Online
* Fixed an issue where the player was sometimes given a large time penalty when exiting the pit lane.
* Fixed an issue where the remaining session time displayed an incorrect value in the Tuning screen.
* Fixed an issue that at times would prevent a player from entering a race, after joining a second online lobby.
* Fixed and issue where the Track Location popup would at times appear on some screens.
* PS4 – The lobby browser now displays random lobbies instead of always the oldest lobbies.
* PS4 – Fixed an issue where network features could not be used after resuming from rest mode.
* PC - The lobby browser now automatically extends the search distance for lobbies when not enough of them are found using the default filter. Lobbies that are hosted further away (and therefore have potentially worse latency to all peers) appear at the bottom of the browser, and are colour coded with yellow or orange icons do indicate the quality of the connection.
* PC - The session host now regularly sets the current timestamp into a session attribute, so that sessions with too old timestamps are not displayed in the browser. This prevents stale sessions with no active host from appearing in the session browser.
* PC - When joining a session, the client now attempts to request the member details multiple times before giving up. This helps to improve the success rate of joining online sessions.
* Xbox One – Fixed an issue where matchmaking was not filtering the race length correctly.

Controls – All platforms
* Fixed pedals and triggers that vibrates during replays.
* Fixed an issue that causes the wheel centring spring to be active during driving.
* Improved force feedback strength and tweaked the default force feedback parameters for all supported wheels based on community feedback.
* Further enhancements to the steering feeling – Improved blending between the tyre force spring and the steering lock spring.
* Improved behaviour of the wheel force springs while navigating the menu system.

Controls – PS4
* Fixed an issue where the player got stuck on the career screen when entering driver name using a wheel controller.
* Improved the support implementation of several older Fanatec wheels, such as the GT2, GT3, and CSR.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSS so that it works correctly in sequential mode.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSP pedals to save the calibration correctly if player calibrated only pedals.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSP ABS rumble.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSW handbrake.
* Game Pad - Tilt Control support implemented to allow controller tilt to be used to control the vehicles.

Vehicles
* Adjusted handbrake strength on vehicles which are equipped with handbrakes.
Fixed an issue where the rain wipers’ state did not reset correctly when restarting a session.
Fixed an issue where light glows from a vehicle behind the player would sometimes appear in front of the player.
* Fixed fuel pressure gauge calibration in several cars.
* Fixed an issue where a white border would at times appear around the brake light glow of certain cars.
* Ford Mk.IV – Improved the collision model to prevent vehicles wedging in under other vehicles.
* Formula Gulf, Gumper Apollo, Formula Rookie - Fixed and issue with the livery sets that caused the livery selection to display wrong liveries.
* Lykan Hypersport -Statistics updated to latest manufacturer specification.
* Lotus 72D - Improved handing characteristics, exposed bump stops to be adjustable in the vehicle setup, reduced cold sensitivities of the slick tyres, adjusted the AI speed, wear and rain tires to match the player’s experience.
* Karts - Reworked the Karts optimization to help address performance drops with a lot of Karts on track.
* McLaren 12C GT3 - Adjusted the vehicle pose to more closely match the real car.
* BMW M3 GT4 – Improved the accuracy of the levels at which the oil and water temperature warning lights will activate.
* Ford Escort RS1600 - Improved the collision and wheel contact model to prevent climbing over other cars in collisions.
* 250cc Superkart – Improved the default setup to address controller issues on higher speed tracks, and improved the AI handling.
* Lotus 49 – Improved the AI handling of the vehicle in corners and in close racing.
* Pagani Huayra - Reduced fuel consumption to around 3mpg in hard track use, and improved cooling to prevent engine overheating.

Tracks
* Bathurst – Removed cones in the pit lane that was causing cars to get stuck.
* Watkins Glen – Fixed a number of accuracy issues around the track.
* Lemans 24h – Improved the race line at a few corners to keep the LMP cars off the curbs as this was causing the cars to lean over on two wheels.
* Silverstone National – Vehicle grid placement reworked to more closely align with the painted start boxes.
* Hockenheim (various layouts) – Reworked the wet weather reflection mapping to address incorrect object reflections.
* Willow Springs – Fixed an issue where the vehicle could drive through the barriers when exiting the pits.

GUI
* Driver Network Profile - Visual tidy up to improve usability.
* Fixed an issue where very thin lines would not always appear.
* Added support for better info display on the Community Events page.
* Fixed the issue where HUD customization was not saved on exiting a session.
* Fixed an issue where the Potential Lap time display on the Lap Info board would be inconsistent with the sector times being displayed.
* Monitor/Spectate mode - Fixed an issue where the vehicle being viewed would automatically reset to the player’s vehicle on leaving the monitor screen.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2015)

P@tC@sh schrieb:


> Sorry ,dass ich gerade so dazwischenfunke.Ich suche den Link mit den HockenheimGP  RUF 8 GT3 Bestzeiten.Hat den einer grad auf Lager?
> Oder u.U. sonst ein Forum mit Bestzeiten bei versch. Settings Auto/Strecke?



Im WMD Forum auf Leaderboard klicken, da siehst du die Time Trial Bestzeiten für die einzelnen Strecke und Autos.
Hockenheim GP mit dem Ruf GT3 ist irgendwas bei 1:36.5.


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. Juni 2015)

Hmh,tipp topp ,Danke!


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juni 2015)

Hier noch der link zum Leaderboard:

Hockenheim GP - Ruf RGT-8 GT3


----------



## B4C4RD! (2. Juni 2015)

Also;

Ich spiel im durchschnitt mit 60-70FPS auf Hoch, bei Regen guck ich ungern auf die FPS, also ist 's Spielbar mit meiner 660ti


----------



## KaterTom (2. Juni 2015)

Fehl(fail)post, sorry!


----------



## mosare (4. Juni 2015)

Falls jemand Lust auf "Time Trial Challenge" (Auf Hardwareluxx exisiert schon einen Plattformübergreifenden Thread bezüglich dieser Challenge) oder einfach auf ein paar faire Onlinerennen (dann jedoch nur für die PS4) , dann bitte pm an mich...


----------



## ja! (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo, mal ne Frage an die Experten in der Runde:

Kann man bei dem Spiel fürs Lenkrad (in meinem Fall das Driving Force GT) auch einen "Grundwiderstand", wie man ihn auch bei Dirt Rally einstellen kann, einstellen? Weil ohne einen solchen kommt es beim Geradeausfahren oder bei schnellen Lastwechseln (z.B. Slalom) zum Aufschaukeln des Lenkrades mangels Widerstand. Hab mir auch schon diese Jack Spade Tweaker Files runtergeladen, aber damit ist es auch nicht besser geworden. Wär top, wenn jemand Abhilfe kennt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 1awd1 (7. Juni 2015)

Kannst doch bestimmt sowas wie nen Dämpfer über den Treiber einstellen oder?


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juni 2015)

Public Multiplayer Action eingegrenzt mit no Assists und Cockpit only.


8 Runden Monza w/ GT3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98fV2RWBf8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

ja! schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage an die Experten in der Runde:
> 
> Kann man bei dem Spiel fürs Lenkrad (in meinem Fall das Driving Force GT) auch einen "Grundwiderstand", wie man ihn auch bei Dirt Rally einstellen kann, einstellen? Weil ohne einen solchen kommt es beim Geradeausfahren oder bei schnellen Lastwechseln (z.B. Slalom) zum Aufschaukeln des Lenkrades mangels Widerstand. Hab mir auch schon diese Jack Spade Tweaker Files runtergeladen, aber damit ist es auch nicht besser geworden. Wär top, wenn jemand Abhilfe kennt.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hatte ich auch, hatte mit auch das Jack Spade Zeug runtergeladen und das Ergebnis war das gleiche wie bei Dir. Dann hatte ich mal im Logitech Profiler nachgeguckt und festgestellt das ich das beim FFB nur 70% eingestellt hatte und auch nicht die vollen 900°. Nachdem ich das geändert hatte gings n bissl besser, aber so richtig gut finde ich das auch noch nicht. Der Grundwiederstand könnte noch n stück höher sein. Falls Du das was rausfindest, bitte kurz bescheid geben. Interessiert mich sehr. Falls ich was rausfinde geb ich hier bescheid. 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab lieber gute Grafik und wenig FPS als  umgekehrt. Gothic 3 hab ich damals so mit 12 FPS durchgespielt.


----------



## KaterTom (7. Juni 2015)

Die Jack Spade Files tweaken nur das per car FFB. Hier stimmt aber etwas mit den Grundeinstellungen nicht. Unter controls-> configuration muss FFB auf 100 stehen, egal welches Wheel! Und unter controls-> calibrate FFB die Tire Force ebenfalls auf 100 stellen.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab heute was komisches festgestellt. Ich hab mit nem zweiten Steam Acc durch dieses Family Sharing mit dem zwieten Acc pCars gestartet und da hatte ich n ganz anderes FFB Gefühl wie bei meinem Haupt Acc. ich hab aber zuvor nix verändert am Spiel od den Dateien. Was komisch war, bei dem zweiten Acc hat das Lenkrad auch im Stand wild hin und her gewackelt. Auch nach mehrmaligem Neustart des Spiels und PC´s. Schon komisch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich sehe gerade das ich bei Account 1 die "Deadzone Removal (Bereich Totzonenentfernung)" noch auf 0,00 und bei Acc 2 auf 0,50 stehen hatte. Vielleicht kam daher das Wackeln im Stillstand. Ich fnds erst Sau Doof, aber damit wars während der Fahrt viel besser.  Ich mach davon mal n Video. Mit meinem Schnuckeligen Z4 auf der Nordschleife. Brumm Brummmmmmmm... 

Habt ihr das auch, Wackeln im Stillstand oder bei Geradeausfahrt?


----------



## ja! (7. Juni 2015)

Bin nun einen guten Schritt weiter gekommen.. Habe jetzt mal Bewegung pro Rad (so heißt hier anscheinend dieser Grundwiderstand) auf 0,33 und Bewegung pro Rad² auf 0,25, sowie Stärke Steuerung 0,10..  Damit läuft es schon mal recht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juni 2015)

Leute kurze Frage, ein Bekannter von mir hat seinen i3 (3.1 GHz) + gtx 560 PC aufgerüstet, und hat eine r280x (Vapor) im letzten Monat gekauft.
Project Cars hat er sich am Freitag geholt, läuft aber alles andere als rund, und ja den neusten AMD Treiber hat er drauf.
Aktuell spielt er in einer Mischung aus High/Mid,aber stabile 60fps sind irgendwie trotzdem nicht drin, oft fällt er auf 40-50fps herunter - ist die CPU in diesem Spiel vllt das Problem?
Ich habe selber keinen Blick drauf geworfen, er hat es mir jetzt bloß alles erzählt, aber wollte mal wissen, ob hier vielleicht irgendwer einen Tipp hat.

Achja ich selber habe Cars nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich denke nen i5 sollte es mindestens sein.


----------



## Jor-El (9. Juni 2015)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onyZBDlsdp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2,99€ kostet das "Racing Icons Car Pack" auf Steam.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch, Wackeln im Stillstand oder bei Geradeausfahrt?



Wenn ich das Lenkrad nur *leicht* halte, dann beginnt es links / rechts zu wackeln


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info, wusste noch nichts davon.  Auf FB gabs noch keine Info über das Car Pack.


----------



## Jor-El (9. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Car Pack und dem Update 1.4 kommt auch Project Cars on Demand daher.
Hier ein interessantes Bild auf FB. LINK

Mich macht ja stutzig, dass die Feature Updates nur für 2015 kostenlos sein werden.


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Juni 2015)

Riesen dank 

edit:
die schweine dachte das ich erst was runterladen muss aber ist schon drauf...

für mich die beste sim zurzeit


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juni 2015)

2,99€ ist für 4 Fahrzeuge absolut in Ordnung.
Trotzdem bereue ich es nicht, dass ich mein Geld zurück gefordert (und bekommen) habe.
Project Cars war mir einfach nicht realistisch genug und die FFB Einstellungen waren teilweise sehr merkwürdig.
Nun werde ich mein Glück demnächst mit iRacing versuchen.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2015)

Schönes Car Pack. Der Mercedes CLK LM und der BMW V12 LMR liegen gut auf der Piste. Die beiden Bentleys haben ein sehr nervöses Heck. Vor allem der Speed 8. Der McLaren F1 GTR ist auch sensibel.


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Juni 2015)

Mein Fazit bisher: Am besten kann ich mit dem R8 Ultra durch die Kurven "fliegen" 

Was mich ein wenig Stoert ist, dass ich in jedem Rennen nach der 2tn Runde in die Box muss, obwohl eigentlich alles im Gruenen bereich ist

oder,

Ich ploetzlich 'n Motorschaden bekomme  obwohl es keinerlei Anzeichen dafuer gibt, dass ich Motorschaedigend fahre?!?!!?


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Juni 2015)

Sobald du leicht an der Bade ankommst ist dein Kühler beschädigt und die Wassertemp respektive ÖL und Motortemp steigt bis zum Motorschaden


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte dass bisher nur beim R18 TDI ... ich bin Saubere runden gefahren, ohne irgendwo anzuditschen oder sonst was, hab drauf geachtet dass die Bremsen nicht zu heiß werden usw.

Ich komm aus ner Kurz z.B. latsch auf 's Gas keine 2sek. spaeter, Leistungsverlust mit der Ueberschrift "Motorschaden"


----------



## norse (11. Juni 2015)

Immer schön Öl und Wassertemp im Auge behalten  ist mir anfangs auch oft passiert, aber mittlerweile gar nimmer! Außerdem die Kühleröffnung noch anpassen


----------



## kero81 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich muß jetzt nochmal wegen dem FFB was fragen.

Im Stand wackeln die Räder hin und her. Warum ist das so? Das ist doch in Echt auch nicht so? Man sieht richtig wie die Räder nach links und rechts wackeln und dementsprechend natürlich auch mein Logitech DFP Lenkrad. Beim Nürburgring auf der langen Geraden ist das ganz schön nervig.

Bei Interesse kann ich auch mal n Video davon machen...


----------



## Modmaster (11. Juni 2015)

Der Patch 1.4 wurde soeben ausgerollt. Hier nochmal für alle die Changelog : 



Spoiler



Project CARS –Patch 1.4 – Release Notes



General
* Pagani Monza Clubday invitational event - No longer causes the game to crash when using a specific livery on the Pagani Huayra.
* PC - Fixed an issue that would cause the game to crash while watching saved replays, when shared memory is enabled.
* PS4 - Anisotropic filtering has been increased to help reduce blurry textures.
* PS4 - Temporal anti-aliasing has been further optimized. This reduces the ghosting effect and additionaly gives the player full control via a slider to tweak the resulting image according to personal preference.

Performance improvements
* Xbox One - Various performance optimizations, adding up to an average of 5-6% performance improvement. This results in an overall smoother experience.
* PS4 - All shaders have been rebuilt using new shader compiler, giving a significant performance boost in some areas.
* PS4 - CPU performance gains due to new more aggressive code optimisations.

Physics & AI
* The AI loss of grip that results from tyre degradation as a result of wear is now more noticeable.
* The AI will now show much more realistic grip loss when running on slick tyres in the rain.
* First pass improvements on various tracks to enhance the AI performance and ability (Azure Circuit, Donington GP, Watkins Glen, Bathurst, Nordschliefe)

Pitting, tuning, setups
* Fixed an issue where certain street cars would pit for tyre change during rain when they already had the correct tyres fitted.
* Fixed an issue where custom vehicle setups were lost when progressing through sessions.
* Improved the system used to select the most appropriate tyres based on current and predicted weather conditions.
* Ensure that the AI always pit when they need to change tyres based on the weather conditions.
* The Default strategy will now correctly show the tyres that will be fitted on the player vehicle during a pit stop.
* The pit stop routine will no longer start during online races until the player closes the pit stop menu. This ensures that the player has enough time to select or configure an appropriate set of actions before the pit crew start working on the car.
* Tyre pressures will now be correctly set when the player changes to a new set of tyres.
* The currently-active Pit strategy will now remain in action when advancing through race sessions.

Online
* Fixed an issue where the player was sometimes given a large time penalty when exiting the pit lane.
* Fixed an issue where the remaining session time displayed an incorrect value in the Tuning screen.
* Fixed an issue that at times would prevent a player from entering a race, after joining a second online lobby.
* Fixed and issue where the Track Location popup would at times appear on some screens.
* PS4 – The lobby browser now displays random lobbies instead of always the oldest lobbies.
* PS4 – Fixed an issue where network features could not be used after resuming from rest mode.
* PC - The lobby browser now automatically extends the search distance for lobbies when not enough of them are found using the default filter. Lobbies that are hosted further away (and therefore have potentially worse latency to all peers) appear at the bottom of the browser, and are colour coded with yellow or orange icons do indicate the quality of the connection.
* PC - The session host now regularly sets the current timestamp into a session attribute, so that sessions with too old timestamps are not displayed in the browser. This prevents stale sessions with no active host from appearing in the session browser.
* PC - When joining a session, the client now attempts to request the member details multiple times before giving up. This helps to improve the success rate of joining online sessions.
* Xbox One – Fixed an issue where matchmaking was not filtering the race length correctly.

Controls – All platforms
* Fixed pedals and triggers that vibrates during replays.
* Fixed an issue that causes the wheel centring spring to be active during driving.
* Improved force feedback strength and tweaked the default force feedback parameters for all supported wheels based on community feedback.
* Further enhancements to the steering feeling – Improved blending between the tyre force spring and the steering lock spring.
* Improved behaviour of the wheel force springs while navigating the menu system.

Controls – PS4
* Fixed an issue where the player got stuck on the career screen when entering driver name using a wheel controller.
* Improved the support implementation of several older Fanatec wheels, such as the GT2, GT3, and CSR.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSS so that it works correctly in sequential mode.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSP pedals to save the calibration correctly if player calibrated only pedals.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSP ABS rumble.
* Fixed the Fanatec CSW handbrake.
* Game Pad - Tilt Control support implemented to allow controller tilt to be used to control the vehicles.

Vehicles
* Adjusted handbrake strength on vehicles which are equipped with handbrakes.
Fixed an issue where the rain wipers’ state did not reset correctly when restarting a session.
Fixed an issue where light glows from a vehicle behind the player would sometimes appear in front of the player.
* Fixed fuel pressure gauge calibration in several cars.
* Fixed an issue where a white border would at times appear around the brake light glow of certain cars.
* Ford Mk.IV – Improved the collision model to prevent vehicles wedging in under other vehicles.
* Formula Gulf, Gumper Apollo, Formula Rookie - Fixed and issue with the livery sets that caused the livery selection to display wrong liveries.
* Lykan Hypersport -Statistics updated to latest manufacturer specification.
* Lotus 72D - Improved handing characteristics, exposed bump stops to be adjustable in the vehicle setup, reduced cold sensitivities of the slick tyres, adjusted the AI speed, wear and rain tires to match the player’s experience.
* Karts - Reworked the Karts optimization to help address performance drops with a lot of Karts on track.
* McLaren 12C GT3 - Adjusted the vehicle pose to more closely match the real car.
* BMW M3 GT4 – Improved the accuracy of the levels at which the oil and water temperature warning lights will activate.
* Ford Escort RS1600 - Improved the collision and wheel contact model to prevent climbing over other cars in collisions.
* 250cc Superkart – Improved the default setup to address controller issues on higher speed tracks, and improved the AI handling.
* Lotus 49 – Improved the AI handling of the vehicle in corners and in close racing.
* Pagani Huayra - Reduced fuel consumption to around 3mpg in hard track use, and improved cooling to prevent engine overheating.

Tracks
* Bathurst – Removed cones in the pit lane that was causing cars to get stuck.
* Watkins Glen – Fixed a number of accuracy issues around the track.
* Lemans 24h – Improved the race line at a few corners to keep the LMP cars off the curbs as this was causing the cars to lean over on two wheels.
* Silverstone National – Vehicle grid placement reworked to more closely align with the painted start boxes.
* Hockenheim (various layouts) – Reworked the wet weather reflection mapping to address incorrect object reflections.
* Willow Springs – Fixed an issue where the vehicle could drive through the barriers when exiting the pits.

GUI
* Driver Network Profile - Visual tidy up to improve usability.
* Fixed an issue where very thin lines would not always appear.
* Added support for better info display on the Community Events page.
* Fixed the issue where HUD customization was not saved on exiting a session.
* Fixed an issue where the Potential Lap time display on the Lap Info board would be inconsistent with the sector times being displayed.
* Monitor/Spectate mode - Fixed an issue where the vehicle being viewed would automatically reset to the player’s vehicle on leaving the monitor screen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Patch 1.4 sollte doch das nächste neue Auto hinzukommen. Hab keins gefunden...

Und kann man irgendwo die aktuelle Build-Nummer herausfinden? Patch 1.3 war ja Build 1004.


----------



## Modmaster (12. Juni 2015)

Das nächste Free Car wird der Audi A1 Quattro. Steht schon seit einiger Zeit fest und wenn man etwas sucht, findet man diesen auch im Project CARS Ordner


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

Ist das diese Rallykarre von Walter Röhrl?

Hätte eher sowas in die Richtung Koenigsegg, Bugatti, Lamborghini etc. erwartet.


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juni 2015)

Ganz falsche Richtung[emoji1]


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2015)

Das ist nen Polo mit Audi Emblem und Allradantrieb  .


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich muß jetzt nochmal wegen dem FFB was fragen.
> 
> Im Stand wackeln die Räder hin und her. Warum ist das so? Das ist doch in Echt auch nicht so? Man sieht richtig wie die Räder nach links und rechts wackeln und dementsprechend natürlich auch mein Logitech DFP Lenkrad. Beim Nürburgring auf der langen Geraden ist das ganz schön nervig.
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich auch mal n Video davon machen...


Das Verhalten kann man einstellen. Im offiziellen Forum gibt es vorgefertigte FFB Files, teste die mal.


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Ganz falsche Richtung[emoji1]



Ah stimmt das war der Q1, richtig?

*edit
Hat eben noch mal ein kleines Update von 2,8 MB gegeben.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ah stimmt das war der Q1, richtig?
> 
> *edit
> Hat eben noch mal ein kleines Update von 2,8 MB gegeben.



Auch falsch.... einen Versuch haste noch.


----------



## TSchaK (12. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ah stimmt das war der Q1, richtig?
> 
> *edit
> Hat eben noch mal ein kleines Update von 2,8 MB gegeben.


Weiter geht's [emoji6]


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten kann man einstellen. Im offiziellen Forum gibt es vorgefertigte FFB Files, teste die mal.



Ich hab ja schon die Jack SPade Files. Um genau zu sein nutze ich die Jack Spade Tweaker Files V1.4.1 und daraus den Fy+SopLateral Mix FFB Ordner.


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Auch falsch.... einen Versuch haste noch.



Ach keine Ahnung. So stink normale Autos finde ich eh langweilig. Platzverschwendung. Hab außerdem bei mir gar keinen neuen Audi finden können.


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Juni 2015)

Es gibt seit dem Update Probleme mit dem FBB, vor allem bei Leuten, die ihr FBB nach dem Patch resetted haben. 

Einfach mal in den Foren umschauen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon die Jack SPade Files. Um genau zu sein nutze ich die Jack Spade Tweaker Files V1.4.1 und daraus den Fy+SopLateral Mix FFB Ordner.


Mittlerweile gibt es Version 1.6. Wird in seinem Post nicht erwähnt, was hinsichtlich langsamer Fahrt verbessert ist, oder in welchem File genau?

Btw. das FFB scheint für ein paar Wagen nach dem 1.4er Update total verstellt zu sein. Wer die FFB Dateien nutzt ist aber nicht betroffen.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2015)

Cars ist nun für 30€ im Steam-Sale verfügbar.


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2015)

Ist schon krass das nach etwas mehr als einem Monat schon 40% Rabatt auf das Spiel gibt. Da sieht man mal den Wertverlust den Spiele heute so haben...


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2015)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ist schon krass das nach etwas mehr als einem Monat schon 40% Rabatt auf das Spiel gibt. Da sieht man mal den Wertverlust den Spiele heute so haben...


Jup weil man damit ja auch auf jedes einzelne Spiel schließen kann.


----------



## MrSonii (19. Juni 2015)

Ich überlege auch gerade es zu kaufen, laut den neuen Benchmarks sollte es ja ganz gut bei mir laufen... Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ähnlicher Hardware?
Ich finde für 30€ kann man als Rennspiel-Fan nicht meckern, zumal ja nicht die Menge an Spielen in diesem Genre rauskommt und das Spiel ja grad mal 6 Wochen alt ist. Oder seht ihr das anders und würdet das Spiel nicht empfehlen?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall eher der Solo-Karriere Mensch, weil mir online zu viel gerammt wird.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2015)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ist schon krass das nach etwas mehr als einem Monat schon 40% Rabatt auf das Spiel gibt. Da sieht man mal den Wertverlust den Spiele heute so haben...



Jo, schon. Ich kauf mittlerweile auch echt sehr selten Spiele direkt am Release Tag. Das lohnt einfach nemma, der nächste Sale kommt eh früher oder später. Bis dahin sind dann meistens auch die ersten Patches draussen und das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (19. Juni 2015)

An alle die eine AMD Grafikkarte haben: Es gibt einen neuen inoffiziellen Catalyst Grafikkartentreiber (15.20) AMD Catalyst 15.x (15.200.1040.0 June 8) Win 7/8.1/10 x64 - Guru3D.com Forums bei dem wurde der cpu-overhead massiv optimiert. Seitdem neuen Treiber läuft Project Cars noch mal um einiges besser. Habe sogar jetzt schon Downsampling (VSR 2.560 × 1.440) eingestellt und es läuft bei sonst gleichen Einstellungen, so gut wie vorher mit dem alten Treiber unter Full HD (15.5 bei dem PC auch schon optimiert wurde) auf meiner R9 290 (OC). Irgendwann wird auch die Finale Treiberversion erscheinen.
Catalyst 15.4 auf 15.5    -> ca. 10-20 fps mehr
Catalyst 15.5 auf 15.20 -> ca. nochmal 10-20 fps mehr. Ich nehme mal an, dass jetzt AMD und NVIDIA in Project Cars ungefähr gleichauf liegen.

News: AMDs kommende Treiber: Catalyst 15.20 bringt DirectX 12 für alle

Eine zusätzliche Leistungssteigerung kommt noch mal mit Direct X 12 (30-40% schneller) dann läuft Project Cars auf ner VR Bille mit einer Auflösung von 2.160 x 1.200 (OCULUS RIFT) oder 2.400x1.080 (HTC Vive) noch besser. Project Cars: 30-40% mehr Leistung durch DirectX 12 nur auf PC

Habe letztens die G27 Bremsmod (GTEye-Bremsfeder) eingebaut und die alte Bremsfeder in die Kupplung und die Kupplungsfeder ins Gas. War zwar vom Gefühl erst Gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil alles straffer/härter ging aber inzwischen finde ich es ganz gut.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juni 2015)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch gerade es zu kaufen, laut den neuen Benchmarks sollte es ja ganz gut bei mir laufen... Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ähnlicher Hardware?
> Ich finde für 30€ kann man als Rennspiel-Fan nicht meckern, zumal ja nicht die Menge an Spielen in diesem Genre rauskommt und das Spiel ja grad mal 6 Wochen alt ist. Oder seht ihr das anders und würdet das Spiel nicht empfehlen?
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall eher der Solo-Karriere Mensch, weil mir online zu viel gerammt wird.



Wenn du auf ein sehr realistisches Force Feedback (sofern du ein solches Lenkrad hast) Wert legst, würde ich eher zu Assetto Corsa greifen.
Dort kann man mit relativ einfachen Optionen (und das ForceFeedback AntiClipping Tool) einen sehr guten Realismus erhalten.
Assetto lässt sich inzwischen auch gut mit Controller spielen,  in diesem Fall würde ich aber PCars evtl. leicht bevorzugen.

PCars hat im Allgemeinen die bessere Grafik und eine leicht vereinfachte Simulation, Assetto den größeren Realismus.
Assetto könnte außerdem am letzten Sale Tag, wenn es Rabatte auf die Topseller gibt, nochmal mit -50% reduziert werden.

Ebenfalls einen Blick Wert ist das Free2Play Spiel RaceRoom Racing Experience.
Dort ist der Realismus mit gutem Lenkrad ebenfalls hoch, die kaufbaren Inhalte kosten zwar außerhalb des Ingame Sales etwas mehr, dafür lässt sich zumindest alles kostenlos antesten.
In den Wettbewerben kann man fast alle Fahrzeuge und Strecken außerdem für einige Wochen kostenlos fahren.


----------



## MrSonii (20. Juni 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Assetto lässt sich inzwischen auch gut mit Controller spielen,  in diesem Fall würde ich aber PCars evtl. leicht bevorzugen.



Assetto Corsa hab ich bereits, hab es auch schon mit Lenkrad ausprobiert, aber momentan kann ich mein Lenkrad nicht benutzen, und ich hab auch nicht immer Lust es aufzubauen für ne Runde,
weshalb ich dann gerne erst mal mit Controller spielen würde. AC mit Controller war leider nicht so das super Erlebnis, hab aber auch schon länger nicht mehr reingeguckt, da es mich bis auf Zeitfahren relativ kalt gelassen hat 

Da sich jetzt noch ein Kumpel von mir PC eben geholt hat werde ich wohl zuschlagen, und gucken das ich es so Forza mäßig mit Controller eingestellt bekomme 
Auf jeden Fall danke für deine Vorschläge und Meinung


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein G27 poltert in pCars ziemlich heftig.

Vor paar Tagen war das FFB auf max. und es hat nicht solch unangenehmen Geräusche von sich gegeben.

Nun, auf 75 runter gedreht und es macht trotzdem eigenartige Geräusche.

Welche Einstellung könnte ich verbockt haben?


----------



## Porsche2000 (20. Juni 2015)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall eher der Solo-Karriere Mensch, weil mir online zu viel gerammt wird.



Die Karriere von Project CARS ist leider sehr flach. Da würde ich lieber NFS Porsche empfehlen, wenn du das noch nicht kennst. Eine bessere Karriere wie hier findest du nirgends.
Aber da das eh nix mehr kostet, würde ich auf jeden Fall beide Spiele kaufen. Bei Project CARS finden sich immer Leute, die nicht rammen. Kannst ja mit mir fahren.


----------



## MrSonii (20. Juni 2015)

Oh ja, NFS Porsche das waren noch Zeiten. Hab das glaub ich immer noch irgendwo rumfliegen 
Naja die Forza Karriere ist ja bis auf das zusätzliche Wagen kaufen relativ ähnlich, und ansonsten auch nur Rennen nach Rennen fahren.
In Assetto Corsa gab es ja nur Szenarien, wofür man noch nicht einmal vorige Spielen musste, das hat mich dann kalt gelassen.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Bei Project CARS finden sich immer Leute, die nicht rammen. Kannst ja mit mir fahren.



Werde ich evtl. drauf zurückkommen


----------



## KaterTom (20. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Einstellung könnte ich verbockt haben?



Gar keine. SMS hat's verbockt. Mit dem Patch 1.4 hat sich ein FFB-Bug eingeschlichen, von dem besonders die Logitech User betroffen sind. Stell mal "Tire Force" auf 10. Aber wahrscheinlich hat dein Wheel schon einen weg.


----------



## MrSonii (20. Juni 2015)

So hab das Spiel jetzt, und es macht mir auch bisher Spaß.
Aber sagt mal, hatte von euch auch schon jemand den Bug (wenn es einer ist), dass ich bei einem Event überall (Training, Quali, Rennen) immer nen VOLLEN Tank habe?
Kann den Regler auch nicht mehr nach links schieben und es somit verringern, und so ist man ja nicht gerade schnell 

EDIT: Okay hab das Menü für den Sprit grad gefunden, das war echt gut versteckt wenn man es nicht weiß.
Aber keine Ahnung warum das Spiel auf einmal von "ich mach das alles für dich" zu "neeee mach doch mal lieber selbst" wechselt


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Juni 2015)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich hat dein Wheel schon einen weg.



Was meinst du?


----------



## KaterTom (21. Juni 2015)

Na wegen der Geräusche die dein Wheel macht und die vorher nicht da waren.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Juni 2015)

Du willst ihm doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen wollen, dass das Spiel sein Lenkrad beschädigt hat, oder?


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Du willst ihm doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen wollen, dass das Spiel sein Lenkrad beschädigt hat, oder?



Vielleicht


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Juni 2015)

Blödsinn....


----------



## KaterTom (21. Juni 2015)

Die Geräusche deuten jedenfalls daraufhin, dass mit der Mechanik im Wheel was nicht stimmt.


----------



## 1awd1 (21. Juni 2015)

Das will ich ja auch nicht bestreiten aber trotzdem kommt das nicht durchs Spiel. Das Spiel kann das Lenkrad auch nicht höher belasten, als es die Lenkradtechnik zulässt. Mehr als die maximale Motorleistung kann nicht abgerufen werden und die sollte das Lenkrad auch abkönnen. Davon abgesehen hatte ich bisher noch nicht ein einziges Logitech Lenkrad, welches nicht geklappert hat. Das passiert halt, wenn man alles aus Plastik macht. Da ist's nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis irgendwas ausschlägt oder verschleißt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2015)

Ich finde dass das FFB zu aggressiv eingestellt war. 

Mittlerweile ist es wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## it21 (22. Juni 2015)

bin schon am verzweifeln, kannst du eventuell erklären wo man die Sprit Entnahme findet?


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2015)

So na dann auf einen neuen Versuch ^^

www.wmdportal.com/projects/project-cars-2/


----------



## Buddelbaby (23. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand sagen wie das Spiel auf den Konsolen aussieht? Also ähnlich gut wie auf dem pc?


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2015)

Gab es nicht sogar hier auf der Seite Vergleichsscreenshots? Der Unterschied zwischen PC und PS4 war darauf marginal. Das LOD System lässt sich damit allerdings nur schlecht bewerten, die Frametimes der Konsolenfassung sollen aber nicht sehr stabil sein.

Edit:





ak1504 schrieb:


> So na dann auf einen neuen Versuch ^^
> 
> www.wmdportal.com/projects/project-cars-2/


Man könnte es fast als dreist bezeichnen, um Geld für einen weiteren Teil zu bei der Community zu "betteln", obwohl der aktuelle Teil noch diverse, offensichtliche Bugs hat.


----------



## MrSonii (23. Juni 2015)

it21 schrieb:


> bin schon am verzweifeln, kannst du eventuell erklären wo man die Sprit Entnahme findet?



Du musst unter Tuning-Setup in der Box "LT" auf dem Controller drücken. (Alternativ oben rechts die Pfeile mit der Maus nutzen)
Habe auch erst viel zu spät herausgefunden das man mit den Triggern die Menüs dort durchschalten kann.


----------



## Buddelbaby (23. Juni 2015)

Wie läuft's den online?


----------



## norse (23. Juni 2015)

derzeit noch katastrophe ... sowohl am pc als auch an den Konsolen Buggs ohne Ende was den Multiplayer angeht ...  und erst recht nicht langstrecken tauglich!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juni 2015)

norse schrieb:


> derzeit noch katastrophe ... sowohl am pc als auch an den Konsolen Buggs ohne Ende was den Multiplayer angeht ...  und erst recht nicht langstrecken tauglich!



Ich bin so froh, dass ich PCars zurückgegeben habe. 
Jetzt wurde ja schon der Zweite Teil angekündigt. 
Ich hoffe für alle verbleibenden Spieler, dass der erste Teil deswegen gerade hinsichtlich der Bugs nicht stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


----------



## Buddelbaby (24. Juni 2015)

Schade war am überlegen ob ich es für die one oder den pc hole. Dann mal abwarten was die nächsten Patches bringen.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2015)

*Project CARS – Patch 2.0 – Release Notes (noch nicht released !) *:

*Performance Improvements*
* PC – up to 5% frame rate improvement when using Ultra settings
* XB1 – up to 17% frame rate improvement in extreme conditions

*Online & Community Events*
* Multiplayer search filter 'Skill' now finds games based upon certain  lobby game configuration criteria. For example, “Pro” setting now  searches for Full Damage, Auto-start Engine, Forced Cockpit, Mechanical  Failure, and so forth.
* Community events page – when an event cannot be entered, it will now  display the reason why: ‘Coming Soon’ along with a countdown, or  ‘Expired’.
* Online – Ensure that vehicle light repairs are synchronized in MP  races so that repaired headlights are visible by other racers.
* Xbox One - fix attempt for a hard-to-reproduce issue where the game  would at times freeze or crash when 8 or more players joined a session  all at once.
* Xbox One – fixed an issue that at times would prevent a player from  establishing full connectivity when leaving a lobby and trying to  reconnect to it.
* PS4 – fixed an issue where, after the PS4 resumes from Rest Mode, no network features can be used.

*Controls – All platforms*
* Adjustments made to the gears system, to prevent gears being skipped  under certain conditions. This addresses an issue where gears would at  times jump straight down to 1st, potentially causing engine blowouts.
* Steering wheels – reduced the centering rate of the steering spring.  This improves the feel of steering wheels at very low speeds.
* Added support for the use of all active controllers for menu input.  You can for example now use a steering wheel to race, and a gamepad to  control the menus and photo mode.
* Gear shifters – when using an H-shifter on a car that has a sequential  gearbox, the gearbox will now switch through the gears until the gear  selected on the H-shifter is reached.
* Fixed an issue in Force Feedback calibration that would prevent a  player from setting "Soft Clipping (Half Input)" back to 0 after  modifying it from the original value.

*Controls – PS4*
* Thrustmaster T100 Force Feedback improvements.
* Fixed the Force Feedback dynamics for wheels with physical steering  locks which were less than the steering lock of the vehicle in-game.  This fixes the Force Feedback on the Thrustmaster T100 and similar  wheels.
* Added a Motion Sensor controller profile.
* Fixed a crash issue when disconnecting and reconnecting Fanatec wheels.
* Enable support for USB keyboards to be used for in-game controls.

*Controls – Xbox One*
* Built in protection to prevent unsupported controller devices from crashing the game.
* Gear shifters – fixed an issue that prevented the selection of neutral  when using an H-gate shifter add-on with a car that has an H-gate  shifter in-game.
* Implemented accelerator vibration on the gamepad right trigger to  indicate when and how much the tyres slip under acceleration.
* Madcatz wheel - fixed an issue where the switch on the wheel to change between 270 to 900 degree mode stopped functioning.

*Physics & AI*
* Slowed down the AI opponents in the rain when using racing tyres, to make racing against them better balanced.
* Adjusted the AI tyre wear rate to better match the player’s tyre wear rate.
* Adjusted wear of Slicks and Rain tires to more realistic levels where  needed. Typically GT/LMP/Formula cars will get slightly more than a full  fuel load on soft or default slicks (depending on fuel load amounts).
* Adjusted the heating of slicks and rain tyres to more realistic levels.
* Adjusted tyre temperature sensitivity on several cars.
* Adjusted rain tyres to generally be more sensitive to overheating, and less efficient in the dry.
* Improvements to AI navigation to lessen collisions during cramped race  starts, improve detection of other cars during cornering, and improve  clean overtaking
* Improved the AI pitting logic during practice and qualifying so that the AI cars run more realistic stints before pitting.
* Reworked the AI’s fuelling logic during qualifying sessions where no  refuelling is allowed, so that they don’t always fill up the fuel tanks  and negatively impact their qualifying ability. The AI will now deliver  far more competitive lap times during qualifying.
* Fixed an issue where the AI would set impossible lap times during races with pit stops.
* The AI will now pit as soon as possible when low on fuel to prevent them running out of fuel and retiring from the race.
* Reduced the effect of damage to the car’s cooling system when  suffering aero damage. This prevents engines from overheating and  blowing at an unrealistic rate.
* Fixed an issue that prevented bump starts from working properly on  some cars. An example case – with gears and clutch set to manual, take  an Ariel Atom out on Brands Hatch. At the first right hander, stall the  car, ignition on, 2nd gear, roll down the hill up to about 15kph and  drop the clutch. The car will now bump start. Exact conditions for a  successful bump start will vary slightly by car.
* Fixed an issue where at times some AI drivers in a race would use much higher skill levels than the rest of the field.
* Fixed an issue that prevented the AI from pitting within the final 3 laps of a race
* Further tweaked the AI ability in wet races to more closely match the player car’s ability in the wet
* Improved the AI’s efficiency in pit timing when needing to change tyres due to weather conditions.

*Pitting, tuning, setups*
* Fixed an issue where wet tyres were fitted too long before the rain  starts, causing excessive overheating and wear on the tyres.
* Fixed an issue where, when running low on fuel, the Pit Board would  appear to tell the player to do a scheduled pit stop when the player did  not schedule a pit stop.
* Fixed an issue where flat tyres were fitted to the car during a pit stop, by ensuring that the tyres are correctly inflated.
* Fixed an issue where the car’s bump-stop value decreased after leaving a race session and joining it again.
* Reworked the brake bias display information so that changing the values is more intuitive.

*Tracks*
* Performance optimisation pass done on: Brands Hatch layouts, Cadwell  layouts, Oulton Park layouts, Bathurst, Azure circuit, and Zolder. This  helps improve the overall smoothness when racing on these tracks with  large grids of cars.
* Track cutting tolerances reduced on all tracks where it was too forgiving.
* Fixed an issue where a pit crew character would at times appear floating above the race track on various tracks.
* Silverstone Stowe – fixed render issues on some tyre stacks, and addressed an issue with cars driving through certain objects.
* Road America – fixed an issue where a line of grass line appeared in the air near a concrete barrier.
* Spa Francorchamps – fixed an issue where cars under AI control would  bump into the pit wall when exiting the pit lane. Fixed an issue where  the AI were running too wide over the exit curb at the Bus Stop Chicane.
* Brno – fixed an issue where cars would at times start in the same grid  positions, fixed garage six to prevent the AI from getting stuck on the  right side wall when exiting the garage spot, fixed an issue when  running more than 20 cars in a race would cause the car in 21st to slide  into the pits.
* Le Mans – fixed an issue that would at times cause the car to crash  while in the pit lane, leading to a disqualification. Improved the AI  race line for better speed, and improved the AI behaviour on curbs.
* Laguna Seca – improved the AI performance as they were running too slow in some sections.
* Imola – Improved the pit lane AI navigation, and fixed an issue with a  section of the fence at the pit entrance that appear to float.
* Bathurst - fixed a render issue with shimmering edges in parts of the track.

*Career*
* Added a new RUF RGT8 GT3 contract to ensure that the player can enter  the RUF GT3 series on contract renewal and not just when starting a new  career.
* Fixed the unlock details for the Supercar Ardennes Club Day Invitational.
* Fixed an issue where skipping the session during a race caused the player to move up in the session results.

*Vehicles*
* Group 5 cars – adjusted the gearshift timing tolerances to fix an  issue with the gearing when pausing and restarting a session.
* Gumpert Apollo – fixed an issue with the livery sets that caused the livery selection to display wrong liveries.
* Aston Martin Vantage GT3 – tuned engine lifetime and brake cooling parameters for better accuracy.
* Lotus 98T – tweaked turbo to improve AI estimation of top speed.
* McLaren F1 GTR – modified the default setup and reduced front bump  steer to improve straight line stability, fixed an issue to ensure that  the car’s specific HUD motec display is used
* McLaren F1 - Fixed an issue that caused the car to use the wrong default tyre compound.
* Ford GT40 MK4 – Reworked in several areas to improve handling and  match the real car closer - Bump stops settings exposed in setup with  better tuned setup defaults, increased wrap around stiffness of the tire  carcass, rebalanced base vs tear grip, rebalanced player vs AI rain  performance against the AI.
* All Formula vehicles – Stop brake light reflections appearing on cars that don’t have brake lights.

*General*
* Fixed an issue where the player position would at times change to last  when player crosses the starting line during rolling starts.
* Fixed an issue that could cause the game to crash when selecting the ‘Edit Tuning Setup’ option in the ‘PIT BOX’ screen.
* Fixed an issue that could cause the game to crash while watching a saved replay.
* Driver Network Profile – fixed an issue where entering Free Practice mode would count toward Races Entered.
* PS4 – fixed an issue that required the game to first restart after  installing an in-game DLC before the DLC would be available for use.
* Audio – rebalanced the volume of skid sounds to make them a bit more audible.
* PC, Oculus Rift – added Oculus 0.6.0.0 SDK support, enabled positional  tracking in non-helmet player camera views, implemented initial menus  and HUD support, auto reset player view position at the start of a race,  and disabled all non-VR-friendly scripted pre-race camera sequences.
* PC, D-BOX – fixed an issue that caused cars to lose power when playing with D-BOX connected.
* Updated the achievement "I am the 5%" to ensure that it can be achieved in non-Pro-modes as well.
* Fixed a game crash issue caused by an overflow of the email inbox when  the player received above a certain amount of invitational emails.
* GUI – fixed an issue where the controls configuration arrows in  Options would not respond correctly to mouse input when attempting fine  adjustment.


----------



## Porsche2000 (25. Juni 2015)

Wow, gleich so ein großer Versionssprung.
Da steht aber nix von den angekündigten schöneren Wettereffekten drin. Außerdem noch immer keine Spur vom nächsten Gratis-Fahrzeug und DirectX 12.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wow, gleich so ein großer Versionssprung.
> Da steht aber nix von den angekündigten schöneren Wettereffekten drin. Außerdem noch immer keine Spur vom nächsten Gratis-Fahrzeug und DirectX 12.



Das war auch nie für den Patch angekündigt. Ich verstehe die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr. Alle wollen nur noch haben haben und wieder haben. Macht doch mal langsam.


----------



## Porsche2000 (25. Juni 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Das war auch nie für den Patch angekündigt. Ich verstehe die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr. Alle wollen nur noch haben haben und wieder haben. Macht doch mal langsam.



Und ich verstehe die Entwickler nicht. Es gibt so viel zu verbessern und dann bringen die endlich mal ein so umfassendes Update raus, was dann aber nur so unnütze Dinge optimiert, die nie gestört haben. Es sollen endlich mal signifikante Verbesserungen eingebaut werden mit neuen Inhalten und Dingen, die man direkt spürt.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2015)

Am nervigsten is die Setup und Livery Problematik da sich ständig die Settings ändern und man von allem Screenshots machen muss um es zu checken und wieder hinzubasteln.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Am nervigsten is die Setup und Livery Problematik da sich ständig die Settings ändern und man von allem Screenshots machen muss um es zu checken und wieder hinzubasteln.



In der Entwicklung war das noch schlimmer. Da hattest du fast jeden Tag ein neues Default Setup.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2015)

Setup laden kann man auch nich im MP und hat irgend eines drauf wo man zuletzt eines erstellt hat wie ich sehe ??


----------



## Overkee (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur KI. Muss die auch mal zum Boxenstopp? 

Ich habe gestern mit zwei Freunden ein privates MP-Rennen über 60 Runden bestritten (PS4) und den Rest mit KI-Gegnern aufgefüllt. Nach etwa 20 Runden wurden die Reifen bei mir und meinen Freunden spürbar schlechter und so musste jeder mehr oder weniger mal zum Boxenstopp kommen - ach ja und tanken mussten wir auch noch irgendwann. 
Die KI ist aber die volle Rennzeit durchgefahren. Auf mich macht das einen sehr unfairen Eindruck.

Muss ich irgendwo noch Einstellungen treffen, dass die KI auch mal in die Box muss oder ist das noch ein Bug?


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Juni 2015)

Muss nochmal fragen ist pcars im Moment spieltauglich für den One oder ps4? Hat jemand noch Infos welche Version die beste ist ps4 oder One?


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2015)

Definitiv PS4


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Juni 2015)

Overkee schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur KI. Muss die auch mal zum Boxenstopp?
> 
> Ich habe gestern mit zwei Freunden ein privates MP-Rennen über 60 Runden bestritten (PS4) und den Rest mit KI-Gegnern aufgefüllt. Nach etwa 20 Runden wurden die Reifen bei mir und meinen Freunden spürbar schlechter und so musste jeder mehr oder weniger mal zum Boxenstopp kommen - ach ja und tanken mussten wir auch noch irgendwann.
> Die KI ist aber die volle Rennzeit durchgefahren. Auf mich macht das einen sehr unfairen Eindruck.
> ...



Die KI hat aktuell einen kleineren Reifenverbrauch als du (der Spieler) und einen kleineren Spritverbrauch als du (der Spieler). 
Diese Dinge sollen jedoch im Patch 2.0 geändert werden. 

Aktuell ist es aber etwas unfair, so wie du es schon sagst. 

Grüße EDDIE_2Fast®


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Juni 2015)

Läuft's mit rebeneffekten auf der ps4 auch mit 60 fps?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2015)

Konsole hat nur bei Sonnenschein 60fps...


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Juni 2015)

Wie schätzt du die Performance ein auf der ps4? Bin am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen sollte oder eher für den pc.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2015)

Framedrops bis unter 30 sind schlecht. Da gibt's etliche Reports zu.


----------



## Overkee (26. Juni 2015)

Buddelbaby schrieb:


> Läuft's mit rebeneffekten auf der ps4 auch mit 60 fps?





ak1504 schrieb:


> Konsole hat nur bei Sonnenschein 60fps...



Ich spiele es auf der PS4 und kann mich über die Framerate nicht beschweren - auch nicht bei Regen


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2015)

Ja is klar 

Egal macht was ihr wollt soll nich mein Problem sein.


----------



## Galford (26. Juni 2015)

Tests von Digital Foundry zur Framerate unter Patch 1.04 (PS4 vs XboxOne, PS4)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIZtUai5FsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rn9UDcVpndk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Juni 2015)

Danke da macht ganz klar die ps4 das Rennen.


----------



## Modmaster (27. Juni 2015)

Buddelbaby schrieb:


> Läuft's mit rebeneffekten auf der ps4 auch mit 60 fps?



Nein...


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Juni 2015)

Ist für den FFB-Bug eigentlich überhaupt mal ein Hotfix erschienen?


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2015)

Was für einen FFB Bug meinst du?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2015)

Wie viele gibt es denn ?  


Sicher das nervige Ding: FFB issue, white ffb graph?


----------



## KaterTom (28. Juni 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ist für den FFB-Bug eigentlich überhaupt mal ein Hotfix erschienen?



Nein, musst auf den angekündigten Patch 2.0 warten. *Wenn du Glück hast*, ist es dann gefixt.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wie viele gibt es denn ?
> 
> 
> Sicher das nervige Ding: FFB issue, white ffb graph?



Ich kenne gar keinen, daher die Frage. Die Geschichte aus dem link hab ich auch noch nie gehabt bei mir.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2015)

Sei zufrieden. Kann im Moment nicht fahren. Ich hab random den Bug und seit 1.4 is es exorbitant stark und fühlt sich grauenhaft an egal ob only Cars oder mit Spade Files. Profil löschen half auch nicht. Bin gespannt was der nächste Patch noch alles schrottet.


----------



## KaterTom (30. Juni 2015)

So, Patch 2.0 ist seit heute Nachmittag draussen für den PC. Bei den Konsolen dauertˋs noch. Obwohl es zahlreiche Verbesserungen -vor allem im Bereich AI- gab, ist der FFB Bug immer noch nicht gefixed. Das reduzieren der Tire Force auf ca. 40 schafft ein bisschen Abhilfe.


----------



## stoepsel (30. Juni 2015)

Tja, ich sollte das Spiel wohl wieder löschen und mir Witcher 3 auf die SSD kloppen ?! 
Bin es leid, mein Festplattenvolumen mit nem Spiel zu blockieren, welches ich nicht spielen möchte, weil das FFB einfach grottig ist  
Patch 2.0 und immer noch nix Praktikables zustande gebracht.... Meine Güte, es bricht mir echt das Herz - nee, eigentlich nicht - AC is da fahrerisch doch ne sehr gute Alte Naive


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. Juli 2015)

Project CARS ist besser als The Witcher 3.


----------



## OC.Conny (1. Juli 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Project CARS ist besser als The Witcher 3.



Beim Witcher hat man nur 1 PS und die Strassenlage ist auch nicht berauschend


----------



## Dedde (3. Juli 2015)

so, ich hab mir nun das spiel wieder zugelegt nach der langen alpha phase. 
ich habe das problem schon ewig. sobald ich das game starte, legt es sich auf die taskleiste (minimiert sich) und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. abhilfe schafft im fenstermodus starten, jedoch bekomme ich dann kein vollbild mehr (alt+enter)was auch noch so nervig ist, jedes mal wenn ich das game beende, bleibt es quasi im spiel, steam zeigt an ich sei in pcars... jmd nen vorschlag?


----------



## gamain (4. Juli 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> so, ich hab mir nun das spiel wieder zugelegt nach der langen alpha phase.
> ich habe das problem schon ewig. sobald ich das game starte, legt es sich auf die taskleiste (minimiert sich) und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. abhilfe schafft im fenstermodus starten, jedoch bekomme ich dann kein vollbild mehr (alt+enter)was auch noch so nervig ist, jedes mal wenn ich das game beende, bleibt es quasi im spiel, steam zeigt an ich sei in pcars... jmd nen vorschlag?



Exakt das gleiche Problem hab ich auch


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Juli 2015)

Steam overlay deaktivieren


----------



## Dedde (4. Juli 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Steam overlay deaktivieren


löst nur das problem beim beenden des spiels. habe nun extra ein paar monate  gewartet, in der hoffnung das die gröbsten bugs weg sind. aber laut steam foren haben anscheinend viele dieses problem.  schade das die entwickler das noch immer nicht gefixt haben. hätte gute lust das game wieder zurück zu geben...
also scheinbar muss man immer den logitech profiler öffnen. hab es eben versucht und dann hat es geklappt


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2015)

Project CARS | Racing Icons DLC | McLaren F1 GTR @ Silverstone Circuit GP 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19kLq-Vg3_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. Juli 2015)

Schon was über einen nächsten Patch bekannt?


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2015)

Hier kannst selber suchen: Project CARS


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juli 2015)

Unwichtiger Post


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Juli 2015)

Patch 2.5 ist seit gestern da und Patch 3.0 soll folgen.


----------



## Jor-El (21. Juli 2015)

Neuer DLC! 
Für 5,49€ auf Steam.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HBI6jLdvBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kalkone (21. Juli 2015)

Ein neuer DLC ist erschienen:



> Project CARS - Audi Ruapuna Speedway Expansion
> 
> Die erste Streckenerweiterung von Project CARS beinhaltet Prototypen und GT-Rennwagen von Audi und eine neue Rennstrecke: den Ruapuna Park in Neuseeland ...
> • Ruapuna Park GP
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HBI6jLdvBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich an den AUDi 90 IMSA GTO denke bekomme ich direkt Gänsehaut... 
Gleich mal für 5,49€ gekauft.


----------



## Own3r (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir das DLC auch mal gekauft, obwohl ich gehofft habe als Supporter bekommt man es kostenlos - dem ist aber leider nicht so. Aber für den Preis bekommt man schöne Autos - vor allem der Audi R8 LMS gefällt mir sehr gut. Der Audi 90 geht auch gut nach vorne


----------



## Macs344 (21. Juli 2015)

Den Audi R8 LMS gibt es aber schon etwas länger..


----------



## Own3r (21. Juli 2015)

Ja meine ja auch den alten R8 LMS


----------



## ja! (21. Juli 2015)

Im neuen DLC enthalten ist aber ein R8 LM*P* (LeMans Prototyp)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juli 2015)

Stimmt.
LMS steht für LeMans Series und damit ist die GT3 Version des Straßen- R8 gemeint.
Namensgeber für dieses Fahrzeug war der Audi R8 (LMP), welcher nun im Pack enthalten ist.
Das war das erste LeMans Siegerfahrzeug von Audi, danach folgten R10 (TDI), der etwas misslungene R15 TDI (zu viel Kies hat sich im Kühler abgelagert).
Und schließlich heißen seitdem die Autos R18 TDI.
Im ersten Jahr fuhr Audi mit einem reinen Verbrenner und einem Hybriden (E-Tron).
Seitdem nur noch mit Hybrid.


----------



## Porsche2000 (22. Juli 2015)

Wo bleibt denn jetzt das nächste gratis car? Jeden Monat sollte doch eins kommen. Bis jetzt hab ich nur den Lykan Hypersport, der mit dem allerersten Patch kam.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn jetzt das nächste gratis car? Jeden Monat sollte doch eins kommen. Bis jetzt hab ich nur den Lykan Hypersport, der mit dem allerersten Patch kam.



Probier mal den Audi A1 Quattro aus. Macht durchaus Spaß und neu ist er auch. Wurde heimlich mit dem letzten Patch eingeschleust.


----------



## Own3r (23. Juli 2015)

Was ich eigentlich immer an pCars wertgeschätzt habe ist die Detailgenauigkeit, wie z.B. das der analoge Tacho auch die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit exakt anzeigt. Allerdings ist das z.B. beim neuen Audi A1 Quattro nicht mehr der Fall, wodurch ein bisschen der Simulationsaspekt von pCars leidet.


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2015)

der Quattro IMSA sieht dafür genial aus und klingt auch so. echt Top! Und das FFB ist um welten besser geworden


----------



## Invisiblo (24. Juli 2015)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich immer an pCars wertgeschätzt habe ist die Detailgenauigkeit, wie z.B. das der analoge Tacho auch die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit exakt anzeigt. Allerdings ist das z.B. beim neuen Audi A1 Quattro nicht mehr der Fall, wodurch ein bisschen der Simulationsaspekt von pCars leidet.



Und da liegt auch keine km/h bzw. mph Verwechselung vor?


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2015)

Ne die Abweichung beträgt ca. 20 km/h


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. Juli 2015)

Das Problem hatte irgend ein anderer Wagen auch.
Wurde im Forum damit begründet, dass beim Original-Auto die Tachoskalierung ab 120 glaub ich nicht mehr linear ist und pCARS damit n Problem hat...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2015)

Dann sollten die imo die Tachotextur halt trotzdem linear skaliert machen wenn sonst die Anzeige unsinnig wird.


----------



## TSchaK (25. Juli 2015)

Dann hätten sich bestimmt darüber welche aufgeregt 😁


----------



## Modmaster (7. August 2015)

Release Notes zum Patch 3.0 für alle Plattformen.

Project CARS - All Platforms - Patch 3.0 - Release notes


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. August 2015)

Ist das der DirectX 12 Patch?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2015)

Mehr Oculus Rift Optimierungen? Sehr schön. Ich hoffe aber, dass auch für nicht SLI/Xfire Systeme die Performance besser wird. Die ist seit dem letzten Patch nämlich wirklich unterirdisch gewesen, auch wenn Headtrackinglatenz und ipd repariert wurden.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ist das der DirectX 12 Patch?



Laut Changelog wohl nicht.


----------



## Zanza (15. August 2015)

Speicher Steam nicht die Spielstände in die Steam Cloud ? Win 10 neu Aufgesetz und alle Spielstände sind weg.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2015)

Nein.


----------



## rolli (16. August 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand ganz extreme Grafikfehler beim ersten Laden einer Strecke?

Wenn ich abbreche und die Session neu lade, geht es dann.
Ist aber extrem nervig.
Der Bug besteht schon seit etlichen Wochen. Hab jetzt nach dem neuesten Patch (3.0) mal wieder pCars ausgegraben und das Problem wurde nicht behoben. 

Immer noch Radeon HD 7950 mit inzwischen Catalyst 15.7.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. August 2015)

Nein, nichts dergleichen.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2015)

Wie ist das FFB mit aktuellem Patch?!


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Bei mir im großen ganzen gut und scheint auch nicht mehr zu schwanken... Einzig so ein rattern wenn man z.b. Capri at Nordschleife fährt... In schnellen Kurven fühlt es sich an als würde man über nen Holzsteg mit Lücken zwischen den Brettern fahren... 

Kann man mit leichter Dämpfung im Wagensetup minimieren...

Keine Ahnung was das sein soll aber is seit Anfang an da...

Ansonsten gut...


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2015)

Wenn eine Starrachse auf schlechter Piste etwas quer geht ist Rattern eigentlich keine soo schlechte Darstellung des auftretenden "Rumpelns".


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Es ist 1. zu hochfrequent und 2. is die NS keine schlechte Piste. Da haut was nicht hin m.M.n.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. August 2015)

Das hat nichts mit der Asphaltbeschaffenheit zu tun, sondern ist ein Phänomen, dass auch im Winter/bei Starkregen und sogar beim Fahrsicherheitstraining bei Autos mit starrer Hinterachse zu beobachten ist. 
Da ist esbjedoch meist der Reifenmantel der das hervorruft


----------



## rolli (17. August 2015)

Schade, dass es da noch keine Lösung gibt mit den Grafikfehlern.
Ich vergrab das Spiel dann mal wieder für ein paar Wochen.
Gehe dann mal wieder was anderes Zocken.


----------



## Papayaafruit (20. August 2015)

Hey Leute 

ich habe mir Project Cars vor kurzem zu gelegt.

Habe ganz komische Probleme mit der Grafik.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Mein Pc: 
i7-4790k
Sapphire Radeon r9 290
8 GB Ram
Treiber sind alle aktuell!

Hier die einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist bewusst das es Probleme mit AMD Grakas gibt!

Hier zu meinem Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Project Cars starte und ein ganz normales Einzelspielerrennen starte sieht es nachdem ich aus der Box raus bin meistens sofort so aus..also unspielbar,
da die ganzen Gräser und Zäune alle rumflackern und man praktisch nichts mehr sieht außer grünes Wirrwar.

Starte ich Project Cars nun mit geöffnetem Catalyst Control Center und Fraps(ich muss beides offen haben und muss beim Catalyst auch im Einstellungsmenü von pCars sein)
passiert zunächst beim 1. Rennen das gleiche wie zuvor auch.

Dann beende ich das Rennen und starte nochmal und dann sind die Probleme ganz weg.

Im Karierremodus bei den Kartrennen hatte ich mehr oder weniger das gleiche..habe die Kamerasicht umgeschalten und hatte in etwa das gleiche wie mit dem Graß,
nur das alles rot war und es nicht geflackert hat sondern eher wie ein stehendes Bild war.


Das Problem lässt sich auch beheben indem man die Grafik ganz runter schraubt..aber wieso sollte ich das machen wenn ich selbst mit dem flackern noch auf 60 FPS komme?

Und klar..ich könnte das jedes mal mit dem Catalyst offen und Fraps machen..aber es nervt auf dauer einfach..


Wisst ihr eine Lösung für das Problem..oder hat jemand so was in der Art bei sich?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.

Danke schonmal und schönen Tag noch!

LG Papayaa


----------



## rolli (20. August 2015)

Hey, bin ich doch nicht allein!
Die Grafikfehler sehen bei mir zumindest ähnlich aus - etwas weniger intensiv.
Es ruckelt dabei allerdings extrem bei mir.

Normalerweise verschwindet der Fehler bei mir zuverlässig mit einem erneuten Laden der Strecke.
Ich muss dazu aber weder Fraps noch das CCC öffnen.

Nervt aber dennoch so sehr, dass ich grad lieber was Anderes zocke.
Dafür ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade.


----------



## Papayaafruit (20. August 2015)

Ja ich hab schon das halbe pCars-Forum durchforstet und iwie hatte das Problem bis jetzt noch keiner..bzw bin ich nicht drauf gestoßen.

Bei mir läuft es komischerweise relativ flüssig weiter, zumindest die erste minute, dann brechen die Frames irgendwann auch ein..

Okay.

Ja mich nervt es eben auch ziemlich das mir langsam der Spaß am Spiel vergeht!


----------



## IJOJOI (20. August 2015)

Habt ihr schon ins Official Forum gepostet??
PC - Technical Help & Support


----------



## Papayaafruit (20. August 2015)

Ne noch nicht. 

Werd ich jetzt glaub ich auch mal machen.

Wollte nur erstmal hier auf Deutsch fragen..ist dann doch einfacher


----------



## Papayaafruit (20. August 2015)

Hab n Thread eröffnet..hier der Link für die Leute die es interessiert! 

Flickering


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (20. August 2015)

Ok, habe das Spiel gekauft. Ist schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2015)

Project CARS | Audi 90 IMSA GTO @ Mazda Laguna Seca







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jL6FjQ8RDE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (22. August 2015)

Es ist kaum zu glauben:
Wenn man wie im pCars-Forum empfohlen die Gemüse-Darstellung ausschaltet, funktioniert das Ganze ohne Grafikfehler. 

Zum Glück ist da nicht gepfuscht worden, weder von AMD noch von SMS. 
Kann ja wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2015)

Das Problem existierte doch auch schon ewig vor Release... Das Gras sieht eh bescheiden aus ^^


----------



## TSchaK (23. August 2015)

Oh man, da bin ich ja jetzt unglaublich beruhigt...
Weil ich sonst noch nichts von dem Problem gehört hab war ich schon der Meinung der VRam hätte einen Treffer vom übertakten


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2015)

Wer noch einsteigen will sollte sich beeilen: Project CARS 2 - Signups Closing In A Week | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


----------



## MrSonii (26. August 2015)

So langsam nervt mich das Spiel mit seiner Boxenstrategie-"Logik". Wollte in nem Formula C Rennen auf Regenreifen wechseln, weil es angefangen hat zu regnen.
Hatte dann trotzdem jedes Mal Slicks drauf, hab das Rennen drei mal gestartet :/
Boxenstrategie hat gestimmt mit Regenreifen


----------



## rolli (26. August 2015)

@ak1504
Gut, dass du das nochmal erwähnst.
Bei pCars haben nach ner Weile alle rumgeheult, dass sie nicht mehr mit einsteigen können. 

Ich halte mich diesmal zurück, zumal ich das Geld aus meiner Investition für pCars noch nicht erhalten habe.
Die finden hoffentlich auch ohne mich genügend Investoren.


----------



## Modmaster (27. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3x-xGwxFHc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Ich muss mir mal endlich PC-Cars zulegen. Das liegt schon seit Ewigkeiten für 24,99 € oder so in meinem Steam-Warenkorb... Ich hoffe, die Anzahlung für den Alpha-Test verfällt nicht irgendwann (oder ist schon verfallen).


----------



## Modmaster (27. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich muss mir mal endlich PC-Cars zulegen. Das liegt schon seit Ewigkeiten für 24,99 € oder so in meinem Steam-Warenkorb... Ich hoffe, die Anzahlung für den Alpha-Test verfällt nicht irgendwann (oder ist schon verfallen).



Der sollte schon längst verfallen sein. Geh mal probeweise auf kaufen. Dann sollten das keine 24,99 € mehr sein.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Ich hab das eh nie gespielt, trotz, dass ich dieses Alpha da unterstützt hab.

EDIT: Grad geschaut, is ausem Warenkorb raus. Kostet 50 €.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2015)

Weiß jmd ob bald mal ein Update kommt dass man auf Zeit anstatt auf Runden spielen kann für längere Rennen und ein Fahrerwechsel?

Dass man z.b. ein 6 STD Rennen fährt nach 3 STD und der Kumpel (nicht Ki) fährt die anderen 3 STD....


----------



## Modmaster (29. August 2015)

Eventuell mit Project CARS 2. Ein Endurance Rennen dürfte kein Problem sein, aber ein Fahrerwechsel zu programmieren ist da schon eine Herausforderung. Bei iRacing hat das auch gedauert.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Eventuell mit Project CARS 2. Ein Endurance Rennen dürfte kein Problem sein, aber ein Fahrerwechsel zu programmieren ist da schon eine Herausforderung. Bei iRacing hat das auch gedauert.



Der Fahrerwechsel geht ja aber nur mit der Ki


----------



## ChrisMSI (30. August 2015)

wiso kann bei pcars ein fahrzeug mit regenreifen(gegner), nachdem es aufgehört hat zu regnen, zeiten wie mit weichen reifen fahren wo ich erstmal in die box zum reifenwechsel muss. am ende bekomme ich die 25 sekunden aber nicht weider reingefahren ist doch zum koten


----------



## Genesis-84 (2. September 2015)

Hi, kann mir jemand was zur KI-Einstellung sagen. Hatte früher bei den Beta Reviews immer gehört und gelesen, dass man bei der KI auch die aggressivität einstellen kann.
Finde aber keinen Regler im Spiel, nur einen für KI im allgemeinen. 

Übersehe ich die Einstellung einfach oder wurde das zu Release rausgenommen?


----------



## KaterTom (2. September 2015)

Die Einstellungen für die einzelnen Eigenschaften der KI wurden während der Entwicklung rausgenommen.


----------



## Genesis-84 (2. September 2015)

Das ist schade. Spiele meist nur mit KI oder mit nen Paar Kumpels online und füllen den Rest dann mit KI auf. 
Den Regler hab ich bei 80 stehen. Wenn ich dann im Windschatten der KI bin und wir zu Zweit ein Langsameres Fahrzeug überholen wollen, bremst die KI beim rausfahren aus dem Windschatten meist nochmal ab. Gibts da irgendwelche Tricks zum einstellen?


----------



## KaterTom (2. September 2015)

Nein, dazu müsste man die KI im Detail regeln können, was aber nicht möglich ist. Aber wenn die KI immer das gleiche macht, kannst du dich ja darauf einstellen und dir eine Strategie für solche Situationen zurechtlegen.


----------



## Genesis-84 (3. September 2015)

Es trübt halt den Spielspass, zumal es nicht realistisch ist. Mal schauen ob es besser wird wenn ich den KI Regler höher stelle.

Und noch ne Frage zu den Temperaturen, ich schaffe es meist nie die Reifen und Bremsen auf Temperatur zu bekommen. Hat das Problem noch jemand?
Vielleicht liegts auch an den Fahrzeugen, fahre bislang meist Open Wheeler, also Karts und Caterham in der Kariere.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein G27 verkauft und zocke nun mit meinem Xbox One Controller

Gibt es was zu beachten bei den Controllereinstellungen im Spiel?


----------



## rolli (8. September 2015)

Ohne es selbst getestet zu haben (das will doch keiner ):
Ich gehe davon aus, dass bereits ein vernünftiges Grundsetup für den Xbox-Controller mitgeliefert ist.
Was willst da auch groß einstellen?
Evtl. die Empfindlichkeit der Analogsticks oder die Stärke des FFB (kann man das hier so nennen? ).


----------



## Galford (9. September 2015)

Auch wenn ich selber nicht so von Project Cars begeistert bin wie erhofft, war es doch eine Investition, die sich gelohnt hat. Heute gingen bei mir 49,50 Euro auf mein Paypal-Konto ein. Weitere Zahlungen sollen ja noch folgen.
Bisher 4,50 im Plus und ein, im Prinzip, kostenloses Spiel. Dazu natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, die ganze Entwicklung mitzuverfolgen.
(Alle anderen erhalten natürlich auch (heute) ihre Zahlungen - schon klar)

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass SlightlyMad die ganze Sache doch sehr vorbildlich durchgezogen hat. 

(Allerdings erinnere ich mich an einen Herr auf Gamestar, der tatsächlich geglaubt hat, er bekommen für seine 112,50 dann so um die 450 Euro. Lesen und verstehen war halt scheinbar nicht so seine Sache.)


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich muss mir mal endlich PC-Cars zulegen. Das liegt schon seit Ewigkeiten für 24,99 € oder so in meinem Steam-Warenkorb... Ich hoffe, die Anzahlung für den Alpha-Test verfällt nicht irgendwann (oder ist schon verfallen).





Modmaster schrieb:


> Der sollte schon längst verfallen sein. Geh mal probeweise auf kaufen. Dann sollten das keine 24,99 € mehr sein.



Das find ich aber nett. Grad ne Mail bekommen. 

Slightly Mad Studios hat mir die Kohle für die Pre-Alpha Teilnahme zurückgezahlt, da ich das fertige Produkt, also PC-Cars, nicht gekauft habe! Das is ja mal ein Service! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (9. September 2015)

Nein, das ist dein erster Anteil am Gewinn


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Was, was für ein Gewinn?


----------



## IJOJOI (9. September 2015)

Jeder, der PCARS damals gekauft hat, bekommt einen Anteil zurück.
Je nachdem wie viel du beigetragen hast fällt dieser höher oder niedriger aus.
Dieser Anteil wird dann pro Quartal für zwei Jahre ausgezahlt.

Diejenigen die 10 000€+ 
investiert haben, bekommen da einen ganz ordentlichen Anteil


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Ah ok. Ich weiß garnicht mehr genau, wieviel ich damals gegeben hab. Mal kucken, was kommt!


----------



## IJOJOI (9. September 2015)

Wohl 45€
Weil 110% zurückgezahlt wurden [emoji14]


----------



## rolli (9. September 2015)

Tja, ich hab nun auch mein Geld bekommen. 
Aber das Timing ist wirklich schlecht gewesen.
Hätten sie die Kohle mal ein paar Tage früher rausgerückt, wäre sie bei mir gleich in pCars 2 geflossen.
Jetzt hau ich das Geld halt anderweitig auf den Kopf.


----------



## Galford (9. September 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Wohl 45€
> Weil 110% zurückgezahlt wurden [emoji14]



Nein, ich glaube er war Team Member und hat 25 Euro eingesetzt, und bekommt deshalb 27,50 (schau dir seinen Screenshot an). Er hätte auf pCars 25 Euro Rabatt bekommen, aber da er das Spiel nicht gekauft hat, hat er praktisch nur 2,50 Gewinn gemacht, da er ja auch kein Spiel hat. Da hätte er als Full Member (oder besser) das bessere Geschäft gemacht --    4,50 Gewinn und Spiel (oder besser).


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Ich hab die Kohle auch gleich im Baumarkt umgesetzt. Tapetenkleister, Wasserwaage und Schrauben...


----------



## KaterTom (9. September 2015)

Galford schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich selber nicht so von Project Cars begeistert bin wie erhofft, war es doch eine Investition, die sich gelohnt hat. Heute gingen bei mir 49,50 Euro auf mein Paypal-Konto ein. Weitere Zahlungen sollen ja noch folgen.
> Bisher 4,50 im Plus und ein, im Prinzip, kostenloses Spiel. Dazu natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, die ganze Entwicklung mitzuverfolgen.
> (Alle anderen erhalten natürlich auch (heute) ihre Zahlungen - schon klar)
> 
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung! Ich habe mich auch sehr über meine Rückzahlung +Profit gefreut. Da ich eigentlich ein Berufspessimist bin, hatte ich nicht wirklich mit einer Auszahlung gerechnet. Nun ist das Geld aber da und mein Vertrauen in und mein Respekt vor SMS noch grösser als vorher.
Ich bin so froh, dass ich auch bei Pcars2 wieder dabei bin! Das wird ein Riesen Spass die nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahre!


----------



## Andregee (16. September 2015)

Da gibt es aber keine Dividende


----------



## KaterTom (16. September 2015)

Wer weiß, wer weiß.Wegen der Dividende habe ich es auch nicht gemacht. Der Spass an der Sache wiegt das allemal wieder auf.


----------



## Modmaster (18. September 2015)

Project CARS – PC Patch 4.0 – Release Notes




Spoiler



*New & Enhanced Feature Summary*
* Online – added support for 'Force Default Setups' in Multiplayer restrictions screen.
* Online – players driving the wrong way will now have their collision disabled and their vehicles will display as ghost cars.
* Online – lobby search settings are now saved between sessions.
* Career – mandatory pitstop opening lap will now scale when the player  scales the length of the race. For example, if the race was set to 5  laps, the pits would open for the mandatory stop on lap 2. If the player  now scales the race length to 15 laps, the pits will open on lap 6 for  the mandatory pitstop.
* HUD – when adjusting real-time settings, for example Brake Balance,  the player will now see a HUD message to indicate what the setting has  been changed to. The HUD will display “N/A” in the real-time settings  HUD, messaging when a specific setting is not available due to it being  disabled in MP session or not present on the vehicle.
* GUI  – added a game version number display to the main menu.
* Assists – Enhanced Brake Assistance system so that people who are  unable to use brake controllers at all can still play the game with this  assist enabled.
* Assists – the Best Line assist now provides an option to only show the braking areas
* Tracks - Movable trackside objects and broken-off car parts will now be removed from the track after impacts.
* Graphics – Enhanced Mirror option. When enabled, the rear view mirror  resolution is doubled and the draw distance set to match the  forward-looking draw distance.
* Leaderboards – added an option to view the overall leaderboards for  each track, showing the best times for all cars in the game.
* Leaderboards – added an option to back out of changes in the leaderboards screen.

*Online*
* New – added support for 'Force Default Setups' in Multiplayer restrictions screen.
* New – players driving the wrong way will now have their collision disabled and their vehicles will display as ghost cars.
* New – lobby search settings are now saved between sessions.
* Fixed an issue where the AI could remain stuck on the grid after the previous host left the session.
* Fixed an issue where the player was unable to select the Bentley GT3 in online races.
* Fixed an issue in Create Lobby where selecting Vehicle ‘view details’ would reset the class filter.
* Fixed an issue where the in-game chat box would scroll when the player pressed the accelerator and brake controls.
* Various tweaks to the behaviour of cars that are terminally damaged,  and cars will no longer try to teleport to the garage if there are no  pit lanes.
* Fixed an issue where the player could drive out of the garage again after retiring from a race.
* Further tweaks and improvements to the online lobby Car Class GUI –  classes are now sorted alphabetically; changes are now only apply once  the player accepts the new settings; ‘Create’ options defaults to ‘Any’  class; fixes an issue where the host would see only one vehicle in the  quick vehicle chooser list if identical vehicles was set to ‘yes’.
* Fixed the rolling start option so that toggling the rolling start flag correctly updates MP game data.
* Fixed an occasional crash while in online mode.

*Time Trial*
* The standings info on the pause screen now shows real-time updated lap  and standings info, and sorts the order of all active participants  based on lap times.
* Fixed an issue where the player's best of session ghost time didn’t always exactly match his actual best of session time.

*Pitting, Tuning, Setups, Strategy*
* Fixed an issue where a selected tyre option saved to a setup prior to  Patch 3.0 would cause a game crash after applying Patch 3.0 and using  that saved setup.
* Fixed an issue where tyre pressures were not resetting properly when returning to pits.
* Fixed an issue where brake temperatures were being reset when the  player entered the pits, leading to unexpected braking behaviour.
* Adjustments to fuel calculations when returning to pits during a  practice session – when calculating the required fuel when the player  returns to the pits, the estimated fuel levels are used for consistency.

*Physics & AI*
* Tyres – small adjustment to peak slip ratio or P Zero Trofeo, Faretti Track, and other soft-track road tires for road cars.
* Various improvements to AI navigation when entering and leaving the pit boxes.
* Improved the transition from road to off-road as certain off-road surfaces caused too much jarring on the steering.

*Cut Track / Off Track System*
* Sakitto International – further tweaks to the downhill Esses, to keep  the AI on track when attempting bad passes that were causing the AI to  hit the exit barriers.
* Various tracks – Nordschleife, Greenwood Karting, Silverstone  National, Dubai GP, Barcelona National, Nurburgring Sprint Short –  cut-track improvements based on latest community feedback.

*Career*
* Fixed an issue where the player would be placed first on the grid of  race two in a multi-race round, after being disqualified from the first  race. Disqualified drivers will now be placed at the back of the grid.
* DLC Career Accolades are now only present if the appropriate DLC pack  is installed. This fixes an issue where the player was unable to do 100%  completion of accolades due to non-purchased DLCs accolades also being  present.
* Fixed an issue where bonus points were not being awarded for Kart series and some invitational events.
* Fixed a bug where the invitational events that require winning team championships weren't always unlocking.
* DLC Career Accolades – translated (non-English) strings added for Invitational Accolade – 320 Touring Challenge
* Fix to make sure player is placed last after skipping/simulating, in  races where the second-best qualifying time is used for grid placement  for the 2nd race (this was affecting Formula Rookie, LMP1-3, GT5 and  Touring races).
* New – mandatory pitstop opening lap will now scale as well when the  player scales the length of the race. For example, if the race was set  to 5 laps, the pits would open for the mandatory stop on lap 2. If the  player now scales the race length to 15 laps, the pits will open on lap 6  for the mandatory pitstop
* Improved Contract system to allow for extra entry level contract  awards when progressing to a new motorsport, or when only being offered a  renewal for the current motorsport.
* Improved the AI logic during races with Mandatory pit stops so that  they will pick a more optimal time to stop when there is also changing  weather at play.

*Audio*
* Tweaks to the Ginetta GT3, Clio and Bentley Speed 8.

*GUI, HUD, Telemetry*
* New – when adjusting real-time settings, for example Brake Balance,  the player will now see a HUD message to indicate what the setting has  been changed to. The HUD will display “N/A” in the real-time settings  HUD messaging when a specific setting is not available due to it being  disabled in MP session or not present on the vehicle.
* New – added a game version number display to the main menu.
* New – the Best Line assist now provides an option to only show the braking areas.
* New – Enhanced Mirror option – when enabled, the rear view mirror  resolution is doubled and the draw distance set to match the  forward-looking draw distance.
* New – added an option to view the overall leaderboards for each track, showing the best times for all cars in the game.
* New – added an option to back out of changes in the leaderboard screen.
* Rebalanced the point at which Forecast weather becomes Current weather  in the UI display so that the info display changeover better matches  what the player is seeing in-game.
* Track temperature is now displayed on all in-game menus.
* Fixed an issue where the Time Progression slider skipped every 2nd option when moving the slider left or right.
* Track temperature will now display correctly based on the unit system and language selected by the player.
* Fixed an issue where the tyre wear meters on the HUD telemetry screen were flipped for the right front and left rear tyres.
* Track Temperature and Weather information are now positioned uniformly across all in-game screens.
* Removed redundant leading zeros from the KERS motec display.
* Fixed an issue where accessing the map or telemetry in the monitor screen would disable the player HUD in game .
* Fixed issue where changing ‘Weather Slots’ also changed the race start time when using ‘Real Weather’ option.
* Enabled game exit via Gamepad back button, and display an exit confirmation dialogue. 
* Vehicle Class icons – updated vintage F1 and vintage GT class icons.
* New GUI image with real-world livery for Ford Capri Group5.

*Replays*
* Replays – fixed an issue where vehicle damage would automatically be repaired when watching a replay.

*Controls & FFB*
* Steering wheel angle now reverted to always centering during pause /  pits / menus / etc. An alternative fix is now implemented to prevent the  jolting when un-pausing the game.
* Fixed an issue where force feedback was still active when an AI team mate was driving the player’s car.
* Fixed an issue where calibrating the pedals could at times cause the pedals to function incorrectly.
* Logitech – updated pedal mappings for G29 and G920 to match the latest hardware revisions.
* Fanatec – added use of accelerator rumble on CSW Base v2.

*Vehicles*
* Audi A1 Quattro – changed class to Road C2.
* Audi R18 e-tron – added hybrid/KERS readout to cockpit display. Rebalanced cockpit exposure/brightness.
* BAC Mono – fixed duplicate material name causing a problem on painted cockpit parts.
* BMW 2002 Turbo – tweaked default tyres and brake balance so that the  default setup provides a better overall performance versus the other  cars in its class.
* BMW 320TC – fixed the top speed statistic displayed in the front-end.
* Caterham SP300R – added push-to-pass boost gauge to cockpit display and enabled exhaust backfire.
* Ford Escort and Mustang 2+2 Fastback – tweaks to help reduce climbing other vehicles during side-to-side contact.
* Ford Mustang 2+2 Fastback – fix for shadow flicker on AI cars.
* Ford Capri Group5 – fixed offset rear fenders.
* Ford Mustang GT 2015 – reduced FFB tire force multiplier by 25%.
* Gumpert Apollo – re-added four exhausts.
* Marek/RWD LMP cars – improved the default view position.
* Ruf CTR – recalibrated engine boost and allow up to 1.4bar boost in  setup to match original car.  Stock boost of 1.1bar provides around  470hp as advertised. Fixed an issue where the external side mirrors were  switched.
* Added hybrid boost gauge to display for McLaren P1, Marek RP339h LMP1, RWD P30 LMP1.

*Tracks*
* Le Mans – lowered the entry part of the kerb in the Mulsanne corner to  fix the issue where cars would register a collision with the kerb.

*General*
* New – movable trackside objects and broken-off car parts will now be removed from the track after impacts.
* Enhanced Brake Assistance system so that people who are unable to use  brake controllers at all can still play the game with this assist  enabled.
* Reworked the stretched headlight reflections to be more accurate to real life.
* Fixed an issue where the Driving Line assist would become invisible when particles were set to off.
* Ensure that players cannot turn on assists using hotkeys in community  events, when the assists have been explicitly disabled for the event in  question.
* Fix further cases where the pre-race cameras would at times cut into the track surface.
* Fixed an issue where vehicle windows would at times not render correctly when using centre cockpit cam and helmet cam.
* Improved general game stability.

*Dedicated Server Updates*
* Lua scripting – as an alternative to external scripting via the  server's HTTP API, the server now supports add-ons written in Lua.
* If the server advertises that it controls track selection, vehicle  selection or vehicle class restriction, the game now correctly respects  this and won't allow players choosing mismatching track/vehicle.



Quelle : Project CARS PC Patch 4.0 Release Notes


----------



## Pladdaah (19. September 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

seit Kurzem hab ich immer mal wieder Folgendes Problem:  Plays.tv - Check out this Project CARS video on PlaysTV. 
hab die Settings schon angepasst, BS, Kabel, usw sind auch in Ordnung. scheint softwareseitig Probleme zu machen. 
hat jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt oder Lösungsvorschläge? 

Danke,

Plad


----------



## norse (19. September 2015)

Graka evtl am ende? 

ansonsten:
PCars restlos löschen (inkl. configs etc!), Grafiktreiber löschen inkl. Reste und neustarten, daraufhin PCars und Treiber neuinstallieren und Testen.


Gerade mal 24Runden Trans Am Klasse gefahren - der Audi IMSA ist einfach nur geil  fehlt nur noch Konkurrenz für ihn, aber wenn man auf Platz 15-20 Startet ist es ein schöner Kampf bis nach vorne.


----------



## Pladdaah (19. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Graka evtl am ende?
> 
> ansonsten:
> PCars restlos löschen (inkl. configs etc!), Grafiktreiber löschen inkl. Reste und neustarten, daraufhin PCars und Treiber neuinstallieren und Testen.



ne Graka funzt noch 
hab ich schon..
Funktioniert jetzt wieder aber das Problem ist es kommt immer mal wieder (nicht während des Spielens wohlgemerkt).


----------



## WaldemarE (21. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Graka evtl am ende?
> 
> ansonsten:
> PCars restlos löschen (inkl. configs etc!), Grafiktreiber löschen inkl. Reste und neustarten, daraufhin PCars und Treiber neuinstallieren und Testen.
> ...


Im wahren Leben hatte der Audi eigentlich auch keinen richtigen konkreten, so das er nach seiner ersten Session bei der TransAM ausgeschlossen wurde ^^


----------



## norse (21. September 2015)

ja schön - aber dennoch wäre es schön ihn im Spiel einschränken zu können. Was bringt mir eine Klasse mit 2 versch. Autos wobei eines davon in einer anderen Liga fährt. Realität hin oder her, dem Multiplayer bringt es nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. GEnauso mit dem Ford in der Gruppe A - BMW und Benz sind gleich, aber der Ford ist einfach eine ganz andere Liga. Wenn man den Ladedruck aber runterschraubt kann man auch faire Rennen fahren.


----------



## rolli (29. September 2015)

Mal wieder zwei neue DLC verfügbar.
Project CARS - Aston Martin Track Expansion on Steam
Project Cars - Logitech Liveries on Steam

Das Aston Martin Paket hab ich offenbar wieder gratis bekommen (Senior-Account).
Hatte noch keine Zeit zum Probefahren.


----------



## Own3r (30. September 2015)

Was ist der Sinn hinter dem Logitech Liveries DLC? Das ist doch mehr Werbung als eine sinnvolle Erweiterung des Spiels. Und es sind nur Lackierungen - für 3,50€


----------



## Oozy (30. September 2015)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn hinter dem Logitech Liveries DLC? Das ist doch mehr Werbung als eine sinnvolle Erweiterung des Spiels. Und es sind nur Lackierungen - für 3,50€



Auf derartige Lackierungen kann ich verzichten, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Für mich scheint das mehr Werbung als echtes Feature zu sein, aber wenn man "Fan" der nordamerikanischen eSports-Teams ist? Vielleicht dann einen Kauf wert. Die neuen Autos aus dem anderen DLCs interessieren mich aber schon, da werde ich evtl. zuschlagen. 

Hat hier die neuen Autos schon jemand ausprobiert und kann eine kurze Rückmeldung geben?


----------



## TSchaK (30. September 2015)

Das Aston Martin Pack hab ich auch gratis bekommen 

Die sinnlosen Lackierungen aber nicht, worauf ich auch verzichten kann.


----------



## Genesis-84 (30. September 2015)

Also ich warte bis es bei steam mal ein dlc pack für günstiges Geld gibt. Habe schließlich gab's ja für 50 Euronen etliche Strecke, Autos und ne Engine. 

Da finde ich die dlcs schon recht teuer.


----------



## Dedde (1. Oktober 2015)

wer von euch war auch bäcker in pcars? ich habe vor ein paar wochen ne paypal bezahlung von slightly mad studios von 27.50 bekommen und hab keine ahnung warum


----------



## IJOJOI (1. Oktober 2015)

Das ist dein Anteil am Gewinn...
Wird pro Quartal ausgezahlt.


----------



## Thaurial (1. Oktober 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Das ist dein Anteil am Gewinn...
> Wird pro Quartal ausgezahlt.




echt wie geil ist das denn? War das eine limitierte Aktion für die Backer?

Welches Paket wäre derzeit sinnvoll zum Einstieg?
Ich würde gern hauptsächlich den Karriere Modus spiele  a la Gran Turismo früher


----------



## Dedde (1. Oktober 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Das ist dein Anteil am Gewinn...
> Wird pro Quartal ausgezahlt.


bekomme ich öfters so ne bezahlung? ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen


----------



## TSchaK (1. Oktober 2015)

Dürfte die erste gewesen sein...


----------



## MG42 (8. Oktober 2015)

Habs jetzt endlich (Limited Edition), aber der Content bes. Nordschleife hat Assetto Corsa mehr (Variationen) zu bieten.
Machen die restlichen DLCs Sinn vom Umfang her noch Sinn,bes.  das Aston Martin Pack hört sich nicht sehr gut an, der Rest würde mir eher zusprechen. aber werdie Inhalte hat und nicht bzw. (besonders) empfehlen kann...


----------



## Modmaster (8. Oktober 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Habs jetzt endlich (Limited Edition), aber der Content bes. Nordschleife hat Assetto Corsa mehr (Variationen) zu bieten.
> Machen die restlichen DLCs Sinn vom Umfang her noch Sinn,bes.  das Aston Martin Pack hört sich nicht sehr gut an, der Rest würde mir eher zusprechen. aber werdie Inhalte hat und nicht bzw. (besonders) empfehlen kann...



Bitte was ?


----------



## Euda (8. Oktober 2015)

Hast du das per Spracherkennung gepostet?


----------



## MG42 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich fragte, ob ihr eins oder mehrere von den DLCs empfehlen könnt wenn ihr sie habt bzw. schon gezockt habt.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2015)

Es wird gerade ein 1,1 GB gtoßes Update geladen. Weiß jemand was das Update bringt?


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hat sich erledigt.
Project CARS – PC Patch 5.0 – Release notes 

*Online*
* Enforce fixed (default) setups – fixed cases where enabling this would  still allow players to use custom setups. Enabled the player's custom  controller settings to still be used when using fixed setups.
* Mojave layouts – fixed an issue where, if the host were disqualified, it would force end-of-race for everyone.
* Fixed an issue with tyre choices being ignored during pit stops.

*Physics & AI *
* Improved AI behaviour in pit lanes to further reduce cars hitting the pit walls when driving out of the garages.
* Fixed an issue where cars under AI control would struggle to drive correctly on tracks with high banking.
* Fixed an issue where some car parts that were dislodged during a collision would not be removed when the track is cleared.

*Career*
* Fixed an issue where the maximum amount of contract and invitation  emails could be exceeded with DLC installed, resulting in the player not  being notified of newly unlocked contract offers and invitational  events.

*Controls*
* Fixed a bug on the splash screen where the controller used to press  the A Button to start was not selected as the current controller. 
* Logitech G29/G920 – updated default controller map sets for the layouts to be consistent between wheels and across platforms.
* Logitech G920 – fixed an issue with the gearshift mapping.
* Removed default assignments for wipers and lights, as this was  disabling the wipers/lights turning on automatically when it started  raining or got dark.

*Tracks*
* Nürburgring GP, Sprint, Sprint Short – fixed an issue that caused issues for cars pitting in the first pit spot.
* Nordschleife – fixed an issue that caused cars to get stuck against the pit wall when driving in the pit lane.
* Nürburgring Sprint Short – fixed a cut track issue at the NGK Chicane.
* Barcelona GP – fixed cut track issue when entering the pit lane.
* Watkins Glen – improved overall track performance to address frame rate drops in certain areas.

*Vehicles*
* Aston Martin Vantage GTE – tweaked cockpit exposure to work better with rainy conditions.
* Aston Martin DBR 1-2 – set the car up so that the steering wheel  remains in a static state when the user chooses the ‘hide wheel’ option,  so that the user can still read the vital info displayed on the wheel.
* Aston Martin DBR1 1959 – fixed an issue where the wrong helmet was  displayed when using Helmet View, tweaked inertia and roll stiffness to  improve collision behaviour.
* Audi 90 IMSA GTO, Audi R8 V10 plus, Ruf Rt 12R – fixed an issue where  the KERS bar would appear on the HUD of these cars, even though they  don’t have KERS.
* BMW 320 Turbo – fixed an issue where the car would start 'wandering' in straight lines after a few laps.
* Bentley Continental GT3 – updated engine and minimum ride height to  match latest; mapped real world balance of performance; updated gearbox  ratios to current FIA specifications, putting it more in line with the  other GT3 cars.
* Ford Mustang GT – improve braking power to better match the car's weight.  
* Ginetta G40 – partial fix for front tires overheating if pressure goes over 1.8bar.
* Historic Lotus Formula cars – improved the Helmet View exposure settings 
* Lotus 98T – fixed an issue with missing bodywork in the cockpit
* Mercedes C Class DTM – adjusted steering wheel shift lights to better match the engine's power band.
* Ruf CTR – changed to a more durable brake pad for track use and added  an optional brake duct to help control temperatures at slow tracks. 

*GUI & HUD*
* Display correct message when trying to toggle assists when assists are disabled.
* Fixed an issue with the Leaderboards navigation that prevented the user from changing the vehicle or location.
* Changed the displayed values for Lateral and Longitudinal weight bias, to make it more intuitive.
* Fixed an issue with bad Text spacing on the Telemetry screen.
* Fixed various issues with the HUD gearshift indicator during replays.
* Fixed an issue where making real time changes to the stability control would display incorrect information.
* Fixed an issue where the in-game Standings screen ‘Lap time’ was cleared too soon.

*General*
* Fixed an issue where the ‘Sync to Race’ option was unavailable when configuring Weather Progression.
* Fixed an issue where the Best Driving Line assist appeared in the rear view mirrors.
* Localisation – added ‘United Arab Emirates’ used by Lykan to non-English language sets.
* Fixed an issue with Quick Race Weekend, where running Qualifying and  Race without a Practice session would cause the Qualifying session rules  to not work correctly.
* Fixed a case where the ‘One more for the road’ achievement would not unlock correctly.
* Fixed an issue where the player could still toggle driving assists on via buttons, even when driving assists was disabled.
* Fixed an issue where the external driving camera would clip through the track on steep banking. 
* Fixed an issue with random cloud ‘popping’ in and out of view.
* Fixed an issue with clouds disappearing when using time acceleration.
* Fixed a render timing issue that would at times cause a black screen when the processor is under heavy load.
* Fixed an issue that caused the player’s view to switch from helmet camera to cockpit camera during pit stops. 
* Fixed an issue with Enhanced Mirror, where enabling it could at times cause occasional drop-outs of mirror content

*Oculus Rift* 
* Improved support for Oculus Rift rendering to desktop and headset simultaneously.
* Added command line option -vrfullscreen for use when using second screen, to use whole screen instead of windowed mode.
* Amended driver head offset when in Oculus Rift mode – defaults to 0.0 but can be set using command line -vreyeoffset amount.
* Added HUD position editing control keys to the existing HUD editing  setup: AD – left/right, WS – up/down, ZE – in/out. (Note that this  doesn't save yet between game restarts. We have this working internally  now but it missed this patch, so will be coming your way very soon)
* HUD and Menu system is now located in world and car space instead of attached to the player’s head.
* Updated to Oculus SDK 0.7.0.0.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab schonmal gefragt, aber gibt es ein empfehlenswertes Bundle oder Paket, dass ProjectCars und die wichtigsten DLCs beinhaltet? Würde hauptsächlich Carreers spielen wollen.

Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## TSchaK (10. Oktober 2015)

Kariere macht bei dem Spiel (meiner Meinung nach bei dem Genre) wenig Sinn... 
Es gibt auch keine wirkliche Story.
Warum willst du kein Online Rennen?

Bei den DLC´s musst du selber sehen welche Autos dich interessieren.  Ich finde das "Old vs. NEW Pack" sehr gut. Stehe einfach auf alte Autos


----------



## rolli (10. Oktober 2015)

Mittlerweile ist das Logitech DLC sowohl bei mir als auch bei meinem Vater plötzlich in der Bibliothek.
Es ist auch offenbar nicht mehr zu kaufen.
Scheinbar hat man gemerkt, dass man für sowas kein Geld verlangen sollte.


----------



## TSchaK (10. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, bei mir auch 

War ja wohl keiner so blöd dafür Geld auszugeben?!


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir nicht!


----------



## TSchaK (11. Oktober 2015)

Du hast das Spiel erst nach dem Release geholt?


----------



## msdd63 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja. Da haben wohl nur die den DLC bekommen die schon während der Entwicklung eingestiegen sind.


----------



## Genesis-84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Habs mir beim Release gekauft und in steam zeigt er es mir als installiert an


----------



## Jor-El (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich war schon bei der Entwicklung dabei, hab es aber nicht bekommen. Aber ehrlich, die Logitech Liveries sind mir sowas von latte!


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Oktober 2015)

Hab schon länger nicht mehr gespielt, gibt es eigentlich ein DLC wo Fahrzeuge von Nissan drin sind. Hab jetzt online auch nichts gefunden

mfg


----------



## norse (12. Oktober 2015)

Soll glaube noch kommen - bisher ist der Oreca der einzige mit Nissan motor


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Oktober 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Soll glaube noch kommen - bisher ist der Oreca der einzige mit Nissan motor



Vielen Dank 

Dann heißt es einfach abwarten, hätte sehr gern einen r34 oder r35

mfg


----------



## Thaurial (12. Oktober 2015)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Kariere macht bei dem Spiel (meiner Meinung nach bei dem Genre) wenig Sinn...
> Es gibt auch keine wirkliche Story.
> Warum willst du kein Online Rennen?
> 
> Bei den DLC´s musst du selber sehen welche Autos dich interessieren.  Ich finde das "Old vs. NEW Pack" sehr gut. Stehe einfach auf alte Autos



Also ich bin laut Kommentaren die ich gelesen habe auch davon ausgegangen, dass Pcars ähnlich wie Forza oder Gran Tourismo einen netten Karrieremodus hat, in dem man ganz gediegen vor sich hinspielen kann.

Nach dem ichs jetzt angespielt habe, ist es wohl ne Nummer zu realistisch für mich. Mal sehn wie oft ich fahren werde, aber ich such einen eher arcadigen Ansatz, vermute ich.


----------



## rolli (12. Oktober 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ja. Da haben wohl nur die den DLC bekommen die schon während der Entwicklung eingestiegen sind.



Das ist sicher nicht korrekt.
Mein Vater hat auch erst nach Release zugeschlagen.
Das Limited Edition Upgrade hat er dazu genommen, vielleicht ist das die Voraussetzung, um das Logitech DLC zu bekommen?


----------



## Euda (12. Oktober 2015)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Kariere macht bei dem Spiel (meiner Meinung nach bei dem Genre) wenig Sinn...
> Es gibt auch keine wirkliche Story.
> Warum willst du kein Online Rennen?
> 
> Bei den DLC´s musst du selber sehen welche Autos dich interessieren.  Ich finde das "Old vs. NEW Pack" sehr gut. Stehe einfach auf alte Autos



Wenn er in Kurven auch eine lahme Ente ist, gefällt mir insbesondere der alte, kultige Mustang aus dem Old-vs-New-Pack. Das Turbo-Beast RUF CTR bringt ebenfalls jede Menge Spaß, ist für mich jedoch nicht ganz einfach zu meistern.


----------



## fxler (12. Oktober 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Wenn er in Kurven auch eine lahme Ente ist, gefällt mir insbesondere der alte, kultige Mustang aus dem Old-vs-New-Pack. Das Turbo-Beast RUF CTR bringt ebenfalls jede Menge Spaß, ist für mich jedoch nicht ganz einfach zu meistern.


Dann fahr mal den Renault Tubro mit 6 Bar Ladedruck (musst du im Wagensetup erhöhen)  der ist richtig geil aber fast nicht zu fahren


----------



## Euda (12. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du den 98T (mit dem Renault 1.5l 6er wimre)? Hab ich schon des Öfteren in Assetto Corsa über Zaandvort geprügelt und der ist ab 70% Turbo in der Tat verdammt schwer im Zaum zu halten. Wenn man mit dem jedoch umzugehen weiß, sind n paar schnelle Hotlaps umso belohnender.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage als Interessierter. Hat sich seit Launch die Performance der AMD Pendanten normalisiert zur Konkurrenz (GTX970 - R9 2/390)? Ich lese nur den Patch 5.0 und die Changelogs und einige Performance Tests zu älteren Patches, aber alles auf Nvidia Karten getestet. Welcher für mich kein Indikator ist, dass Spiel jetzt zu kaufen. Ich spiele auf 3440x1440p@High Settings, da Ultra der Karte wohl überfordern würde.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## TSchaK (23. Oktober 2015)

Da hat sich bei mir schon spürbar was geändert. 
Wie AMD nun aber im Vergleich zu nvidia steht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen...


----------



## Euda (23. Oktober 2015)

Da hier viele User wohl ein G27 besitzen: Ist das ein normales Geräusch oder stirbt mir das Lager des Wheels langsam weg?

http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/3159046344/g27.wma

(Soundaufnahme, jeweils 900°-Drehung: rechts langsam, links langsam, rechts sehr langsam, links sehr langsam, rechts schnell, links schnell)
Wäre sehr nett, wenn das jemand kurz mit seinem Equipment gegentesten könnte. Danke im voraus. 

Edit: Falls jemand die Datei nicht öffnen kann - ist ein Rattern beim Rotieren des Lenkrads nach rechts.


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Oktober 2015)

Ist mir neu, hatte sehr lange ein G27


----------



## Euda (23. Oktober 2015)

Habe einfach mal Google bemüht und siehe da: Das Problem ist wohl ein sehr bekanntes und tritt bei den meisten G27 nach einiger Zeit auf.

Zudem habe ich einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, den ich morgen direkt testen und anschließend hier berichten werde. Die Garantie ist ohnehin längst erloschen.
https://www.gtplanet.net/forum/threads/g27-reducing-noise-and-dead-zone-mod.302075/

Dieses Video spiegelt nochmal exakt die Geräusche wider, die mir seit gestern beim Simracing auffallen:
https://youtu.be/Ft2O7Vlddwo

Hat sich auch haptisch etwas geändert. Das erforderliche Drehmoment für eine Lenkbewegung fühlt sich ungleichmäßiger an, um die Mittelachse gibt's bei schwachen FFB-Signalen einen undefinierten, 'vibrierenden' Output und so hört es sich im Übrigen auch an, was sich vor allem über den Curbs in R3E bemerkbar macht. Hört sich an wie 'ne alte Filterkaffeemaschine, hoffentlich ist es noch heile.


----------



## TSchaK (29. Oktober 2015)

ENDLICH!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLzs01DBBhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab schon so sehnsüchtig auf den BRZ/GT86 gewartet....

- 1999 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI TME
- 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX FQ-360
- 2012 Toyota GT86 / Toyota 86
- 2015 Scion FR-S Rocket Bunny Edition
- 2015 Toyota GT-86 Rocket Bunny GT Edition
- 2014 Toyota TS040 Hybrid

Scheint aber als müsste ich diesmal das DLC kaufen. Zumindest habe ich es jetzt noch nicht mit in meinem Steam-Account...


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, muss man.
Der Scion Rocket Bunny ist das reinste Driftmonster.
Ein Traum zu fahren


----------



## TSchaK (29. Oktober 2015)

Das ist echt so gemein, mit einem Gebrochenen Finger lässt es sich einfach nicht fahren...


----------



## ak1504 (31. Oktober 2015)

Project CARS | Japanese Car Pack | Toyota GT 86 Rocket Bunny GT Edition @ Catalunya National 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RWtn6NY5lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drspeed (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage  an euch?
Welche ist die Beste Grafikeinstellung?


gruß 
drspeed


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2015)

drspeed schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage  an euch?
> Welche ist die Beste Grafikeinstellung?
> 
> 
> ...



Die, die für dich den besten Kompromiss aus Optik und Performance liefert. Jeder hat da andere Prioritäten: Der eine steht auf ein klares Bild, der nächste dreht lieber die Details hoch, verzichtet dafür aber auf Kantenglättung, andere mögen keine Effekte, wie Motion Blur, wieder andere wollen auf keinen Fall darauf verzichten usw.

Am meisten Performance fressen aber definitiv die höheren Einstellungen, was Kantenglättung angeht (Downsampling, DSxx in den Optionen genannt).


----------



## IJOJOI (31. Oktober 2015)

Im Sinne von?


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2015)

Project CARS | Japanese Car Pack | 2014 Toyota TS040 Hybrid @ Monza GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHuWactW1CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (12. November 2015)

2,3GB Update!???


----------



## TSchaK (13. November 2015)

Update 6.0


----------



## msdd63 (13. November 2015)

Weiß jemand die Facts über das Update? Ist ja ziemlich groß.


----------



## TSchaK (13. November 2015)

Project CARS – PC Patch 6.0 – Release notes 

Online
* NEW – Host kick function. The host of an online game can now select to immediately kick a player from the server. Kicked players will be auto-kicked if they attempt to rejoin the same multiplayer session.
* NEW – Mandatory pit stop option. The Lobby admin can opt to force a single pitstop during any race.
* NEW – Option to set race length by time (also available in Quick Race).
* NEW – ‘Allow Ghosted Vehicles’ option added so that the lobby admin can decide if he wants vehicles ghosted or not when they drive the wrong way.
* NEW – Dynamic race-end timer feature. In public races, the timer is 50% of the slowest moving car's lap time. In private races, the timer is 75% of slowest moving car's lap time.
* Fixed an exploit where a player could be awarded a win by jumping the start.
* Fixed an issue where, if the host is forcing realistic driving assists, the player wasn’t able to toggle the allowed assists on or off while in-race.
* Fixed a game crash issue if the client is kicked while typing in the chat box.
* Fixed an issue where, if Forced Default Setup is used, the pit crew would not change tyres until they’re completely worn. The tyres will now be changed when at least one tyre is worn down by 25% or more.

Career
* Fixed a bug where drivers in a simulated series can all end up with ‘INVALID NAME!’
* Fixed a bug where AI opponents would attempt to use DLC cars that are not installed.
* The player will no longer be offered a contract renewal for a DLC contract, if they've since uninstalled that DLC.
* DLC Career contract emails earned while a DLC was installed, are no longer shown if DLC is then uninstalled.
* If the player’s current contract is a DLC contract and the player uninstalls this DLC, the career season using this DLC contract will finish for the player when entering Dashboard and they will have to pick from valid contract offers to continue (or reinstall the uninstalled DLC).
* Fixed an issue where the Modified Cars Pack and Limited Edition DLC Invitationals and Accolades were visible for players who do not own these DLC packs. Entering these invitational events would cause the player and AI to be in non-matching vehicles.
* Fixed an issue where at times the pit crew wouldn’t change the tyre set to the one selected in pit-strategy.

Controls
* Fixed an issue where remapping KERS would stop it working.
* Fixed an issue where changes made to Gamepad Advanced Options were not saved.
* Added Thrustmaster T150 support.

Tracks
* Zolder – fixed a potential ‘landmine’ issue.
* Le Mans – adjusted the 55th garage spot to correct an issue where the cars would hit the pit wall on exiting this spot.
* Donington – all layouts – fixed an issue where cars would make contact with the left side wall when exiting some garages.
* Road America – pre-race camera tweaked to prevent the camera from clipping with the ground.
* Ruapuna Park – all layouts – fixed an issue with the last garage spot being outside garage area.
* Mojave – all layouts – fixed an issue with floating tyre skid marks, fixed an issue with rain being visible inside tunnels, and placed visible barriers in areas where the player is not allowed to drive.

Vehicles
* Bentley Continental GT3 – fixed DLC livery windscreen banners.
* Ruf CTR3 SMS-R – increased default tire pressure to work better with tire warmers.
* Toyota GT86 Rocket Bunny – fixed an issue with the windscreen banner.

Physics & AI
* AI – improved awareness and look-ahead to help with situations in multi-class races, where AI in a fast car would fail to avoid the player and AI in much slower cars.
* Tyre updates – fixed an issue on several tyres to prevent FFB buzz when tread becomes worn very thin, re-calibrated most tyres for a carcass heating fix when the tyres are underinflated, adjusted wear rates on GT3, Group C, Trans-Am/GTO, DTM, and LMP rubber.
* Implemented support to remove detached wheels from the track after a certain amount of time.

GUI & HUD
* Vehicle selection – manufacturer page now orders icons alphabetically.
* Improved the French translations for some of the items in the vehicle setup screens.
* Minor updates to Career Dashboard – motorsports & DN Profile buttons are now tiles consistent with other tabs, Inbox is now full screen with clearer indication of highlighted mail, and initial Accept Contract Offer screen now has improved layout and clearer indication of signature button.
* Improved Race Central screen – better balanced background image, removed gradient in top-right corner.
* Track layout map images are now displayed on the quick track selection screens.
* Fixed an issue where ‘Invert Camera Y Axis’ text was being displayed as ‘Automatic Clutch’.
* Updated the Xbox One controller image to the new Elite Controller.
* Fixed an issue where the UI stops responding on ghost selection when player enters the My Garage option.

General
* Fixed an issue during pit stops where the pit crew mistakes ratio was too high.
* Driver name tags above cars can now be turned on for replays.
* Entering the pits during a Time Trial will now invalidate that lap’s time.
* Improved Helmet view exposure for historic drivers.

Oculus Rift
This update is primarily to improve the HUD position/rotation/scaling editor and the custom VR settings system.
* All movement and rotation is now relative to the HUD’s local axis instead of world axis.
* The HUD controls are now all located on the numeric keypad. Toggling between position and rotation modes are done by pressing the NUM-0 key.
* HUD movement speeds are now reduced and we added controls for slow scale control. The movement speed will now also accelerate if you press and hold a key, limited to maximum 10x speed.
* The movement amount per click of the HUD editing controls for placement and rotation are now scaled when you scale the HUD size up or down. This helps a lot as it gives much finer controls when positioning/rotating while the HUD is scaled down.
* Changes to the HUD position/rotation/scale will now only be saved when you confirm to save the edited HUD settings; otherwise it restores the previous settings.

New and improved Oculus HUD movement keys layout

The HUD adjustment now runs in one of two modes - movement and rotation / scale. Num-Pad 0 toggles between these modes.

In movement mode the controls are as follows (numpad)
4 & 6: move left and right
1 & 3: move left and right slowly
8 & 2: move up and down
7 & 9: move up and down slowly
+ & -: move back and forth
/ & *: move back and forth slowly
5: resets position to the default

In rotation / scale mode the controls are as follows (numpad)
4 & 6: rotate left and right
8 & 2: rotate up and down
1 & 3: rotate anti-clockwise / clockwise
+ & -: scale the HUD bigger and smaller
/ & *: scale the HUD bigger and smaller slowly
5: resets rotation and scale to the default

Custom VR settings system
This file is located in your ‘My Documents\Project CARS’ folder, and is called ‘oculussettings.xml’
There are entries to control the position, rotation and scale for each of the following:
* HUD (HUDSettings)
* Main Menus (FrontEndSettings)
* In-game Menus (InGameSettings)
The format for each is identical and the data can be copied between them. While we currently only allow you to edit the HUD in-game using the system documented above, you can freely copy the saved values to the entries for the front-end and in-game menus settings, and these will then also appear at the repositioned placement/rotation/scale settings.
FYI – the rotation part is a quaternion, if anyone wants to try and make sense of it (the names are intuitive, offsetX offsetY, offsetZ, scale, and rotation[WXYZ]).
The other 3 entries are:
* FullScreen – sets the full screen mirror mode. Default is ‘true’. Set to ‘false’ to disable full screen mirror mode.
* HideCrowds – used to hide crowds (performance gain). Default is ‘true’. Set to ‘false’ to enable crowds again.
* LimitCars – not yet used, future addition


----------



## KaterTom (13. November 2015)

Das macht aber keine 2,3 GB aus. Da waren bestimmt nebenher ein paar Autos oder Strecken dabei, die man dann als DLC freischalten kann. Hoffentlich die historischen Strecken!


----------



## chaotium (15. November 2015)

Guten Abend

Ich hab ne Frage:

Ich hab momentan  kein bock mehr im MP Modus zu fahren, da andere sich einfach unfair verhalten, bzw fahren wie zB im Rennen permant in andere Autos zu fahren. Habt ihr Bock mal zusammen zu fahren. Also Fair fahren mit eigenem Server mit Password?

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2015)

Da wird dir geholfen:

Malzbierbude - Dein freundlicher pCARS-Server

www.pcars-forum.de


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. November 2015)

Update 6.1 ist da.


----------



## KaterTom (21. November 2015)

Ja, da haben sie wirklich blitzschnell reagiert, um den mit dem vorigen Update verkorksten Race End Timer zu fixen. Sie hätten diesen Fix auch einfach in den nächsten Patch integrieren können aber sie sind wie schon so oft den Spielern entgegengekommen und haben es sofort gefixt!


----------



## TSchaK (21. November 2015)

Das war ja auch unglaublich doof


----------



## MG42 (22. November 2015)

Hab mal ganz kurz die Karriere angekratzt, die wollte ich von unten bis nach oben durchfahren... so ganz selbsterklärend ist der Stiufenaufstieg nicht. Nachdem ich eine Meisterschafft gewonnen habe (Kart One), wo/wie wechsle ich in die nächsthöhere Klasse/Tier? Muss ich immer 2  oder mehr Saisons durchfahren; oder geht das nur über Saison beenden? 
Edit: Am Ende kommen Team-Einladungsmails...


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2015)

Professional Racer Nicolas Hamilton On His Passion for ‘Project CARS’


Professional Racer Nicolas Hamilton On His Passion for ‘Project CARS’ | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## sikeij (26. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen,

bin ziemlich mit meinem Latein am Ende und hab auf Google nichts gefunden, dass mir hilft. 

Gestern hab ich mir die Limited Edition bei Steam gekauft, ohne DLCs. Nach der Installation kann ich das Spiel starten. Sobald ich ein freies Training spielen möchte, Absturz mit folgender Meldung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starte ich neu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Installation ist dann weg. Hab auf einmal massig Platz auf Installationsdatenträger. Spiel mittlerweile 3 mal runtergeladen. Mittlerweile war ich so schlau es nach Download zu sichern.  Auch das einspielen mehrfach versucht. Hat jmd. einen Rat für mich?


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Dezember 2015)

Sehr komisch...
Welche Grafikkarte hast du?
Versuche einmal Software wie MSI Afterburner oder ähnliches zu beenden.


----------



## Shift2 (2. Januar 2016)

Das kommt bei mir auch ab und an wenn ich stark übertaktet habe, erfahrungsgemäß startet es dann beim so undso vielten Versuch aber doch!
könnte wirklich an der MSI Software liegen


----------



## gamerkiller93 (4. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich habe mir auch im Wintersale auf Steam Project Cars gekauft, nur leider werden meine beiden GTX970 nicht richtig ausgelastet. im schnitt haben beide eine Last von 30 bis 50 % und dabei springen dann auch nur 30 bis 45 FPS raus. Wenn ich SLI deaktiviere habe ich im schnitt 40 bis 50 FPS mit max details in 3440*1440. Woran liegt das ? 

CPU: i7 4790k (also wohl kein CPU Limit)
16 GB RAM


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2016)

Graka Speicher übervoll ?


----------



## gamerkiller93 (4. Januar 2016)

nein nur 1,7 Gb bis 2,3 belegt.

Habe mal Gras Detail nur auf Hoch gestellt habe nun 50 bis 60 FPS und mehr Auslastung. Trotzdem sehr seltsam


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2016)

Max Grafik +  fast 4k Res. und so wenig Speicher belegt ? Naja egal...


----------



## rolli (5. Januar 2016)

Ist echt nicht besonders plausibel, da hat @ak1504 schon recht.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die 970er nur 3,5 GiB mit voller Bandbreite adressiert.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (5. Januar 2016)

Kann nur das sagen was mir MSI Afterburner anzeigt. Das Spiel belegt auch nur bei einer Karte so viel und man kommt recht nah an die 60fps. Nur mit aktiven SLI und Gras auf Ultra ist die Auslastung im Arsch. Und wenn es regnet mit Gras auf Hoch gehen die fps auf ca 50 zurück mit 80% last bei beiden Karten


----------



## VollgasPilot (11. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann euch nur empfehlen:

Legt euch RaceRoom zu, in allen Belangen besser als das arcade-lastige project cars.

Alleine die Anzahl hochkarätiger und bekannter Rennfahrer, die mit RR trainieren/mitentwickeln, spricht für sich.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2016)

Das hat nix zu heissen... Bei PCars war das Feedback derer auch 1A aber es wurde am Ende scheinbar nicht umgesetzt... Auf jeden Fall weiß ich das es weder bei SMS noch Sector3 eine Marketing Masche war/ist...

Niels Heusinveld der maßgeblich bei Reiza beteiligt ist sagt von sich er is auch in keinem Bereich Profi noch Rennfahrer aber das Ergebnis fühlt sich super/nachvollziehbar an und das is was zählt...


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Januar 2016)

*Modding hat nun auch Project Cars erreicht ENDLICH!!!*

Habe schon einige in Verwendung, besonders die Handling Mod für bessere Straßenfahrzeuge verändert das Spiel komplett!! (noch in der Testphase)

*Spotter:* Crew Chief - an alternative race engineer for console & PC

*Mod Installer: *
x32: PCARS_32bModding_Unlocker_JDougNY_Patch7.1_V1.2
x64: PCARS_Modding_Unlocker_JDougNY_Patch7.1_V1.2

*AI Licht bei Nebel/Regen:* AI Lighting Mod

*Eigene Wagenklassen erstellen:* Custom Grid Tool - Custom Grids for Solo Quick Race

*Handling Mod (Straßenfahrzeuge)
*http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?44077-Alternate-Handling-Mod-Discussion-Thread

*AUDI R8 GT3 2015/BMW M6 GT3:* http://machinedojomt.weebly.com/


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Oh Handling Mod könnte man sich ansehen. Aber MP is dann wohl Geschichte.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Januar 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Oh Handling Mod könnte man sich ansehen. Aber MP is dann wohl Geschichte.


Hab den Link oben hinzugefügt 

Nein MP geht, der Server darf nur kein VAC am laufen haben.
(Schon getestet) 

Die Mod wird in 2 Versionen kommen, einmal werden die "neuen" Reifen einfach hinzugefügt, bei der anderen ersetzen sie die Standardreifen (für Ligabetrieb)
Will ein Spieler ohne diese Mod auf den Server, crasht das Spiel.

Die Handling Mod zeigt das wahre Potential von Project Cars. 
Nun ist der 1M auch eine Driftschleuder, und der P1 kaum noch zu bendigen. 
Außerdem wurde der Reifenverschleiß sowie die Hitzeentwicklung erhöht. 

Nach 2 schnellen Runden auf Laguna Seca mit dem P1 sind die Reifen bereits auf 130°C. Nun stimmen auch die Rundenzeiten und Bremswege mit dem Realen Couterpart überein.

Rekord McLaren P1 auf Laguna Seca 1:30.xx 
Meine schnellste Zeit nach langem Üben 1:32.xx, mit den Standardreifen sind 1:28.xx kein Problem.


----------



## The2Brainn (17. Januar 2016)

Mods im Single Player gut und schön und gerne. 
Aber im MP geht´s und gehört sich das mal gar nicht...

Ne mod die das fahren "erleichtert"  und somit ein Vorteil online gegen andere bietet ist quasi ein Cheat. 

Offline okay,  kein Ding.  
Und generell bin ich auch ein großer modding freund. 

Aber online? No way


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Januar 2016)

The2Brainn schrieb:


> Mods im Single Player gut und schön und gerne.
> Aber im MP geht´s und gehört sich das mal gar nicht...
> 
> Ne mod die das fahren "erleichtert"  und somit ein Vorteil online gegen andere bietet ist quasi ein Cheat.
> ...


Die Mod erschwert das Fahren, die Reifen haben weniger Grip und der Wagen bricht leichter aus, Drifts enden nun auch mal in Drehern und lassen sich nicht aus unmöglichen Winkeln korrigieren usw.
 Außerdem müssen alle Spieler am Server die Mod installiert haben...
Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe der Download und Kram lohnt sich und da wurde nich einfach nur der Grip auf Glatteis getrimmt. Wäre super wenn sich die Mod Szene mal dem ollen Reifenmodell annimt und das verbessert zu realistisch...


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Januar 2016)

Wenn die Handling Mod heraus kommt, kannst du dich selbst überzeugen 

Es wurde nicht der Grip verändert sondern die Zähigkeit und Stabilität der Seitenwände sowie der Grip in der Längsachse reduziert. 
Also ein komplett "neuer" Reifen erstellt, der einen normalen Alltagsreifen simuliert.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Klingt schon mal gut. Hoffe sie bringen dann auch noch Slicks 

Ich verfolge mal den Thread im Forum dazu...


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Januar 2016)

An den Slicks arbeite ich gerade


----------



## alm0st (19. Januar 2016)

Jungs mal ne Frage, kann ich Le Mans in der Karriere einfach überspringen oder muss ich die ganze Saison abbrechen? An sich hätte ich kein Problem die 2 Stunden Minimum zu fahren aber ich habs 4-5 mal probiert und jedes mal schmiert das ***** Spiel nach 30 Minuten ab und ich hab keine Lust noch mehr Zeit zu verschwenden


----------



## SpaceDiverX (19. Januar 2016)

Ich versteh garnicht wieso ihr euch mit Project cars abmüht... von den derzeitigen Sim-Racing-Games ist das doch das schlechteste.


----------



## The2Brainn (19. Januar 2016)

Weil jeder spielt was er gerne möchte... 
Kann mich mit pCars auch mehr anfreunden als mit Assetto Corsa z.B.
pCars ist für mich nach wie vor noch ein sehr gelungener spagat aus purer Sim und Gameplay Entscheidungen.

Das es nicht Perfekt ist, ist ebenso klar. Brauch man nicht drüber streiten.


----------



## TSchaK (19. Januar 2016)

Es geht ihm nicht um Assetto Corsa.
Sondern das R3E das ist was jeder spielen sollte 😀

Mir ist von den dreien auch PCARS am liebsten. Fühlt sich für mich am rundesten an. 
Und deshalb "mühe ich" mich auch damit rum...


----------



## The2Brainn (19. Januar 2016)

Dann eben R3E. 
Das habe ich ehrlicherweise noch nicht gespielt und weiß auch nicht viel drüber. 

Wenn es aber genauso das ist was jeder spielen sollte wie pCars lange Zeit das ist was man spielen sollte ...   

Aber da ich mich erst mit pCars angefreundet habe und sämtliche Addons über die Zeit gekauft habe, und mit dem Spiel im großen und ganzen , obgleich seiner Macken , sehr zufrieden bin , sehe ich kein Grund wieder in ein anderes Spiel zu investieren. 

Was mir wirklich fehlt, allerdings weniger mit dem Treiben auf der Straße zu tun hat - folglich dem Kern des Spiels,  ist ein eigener Furpark und Auktionshaus sowie vor allem ein vernünftiges Online Ranking oder die Möglichkeit Online qusai Meisterschaften fahren zu können. 

Forza 3 hat innerhalb einer Lobby wenigstens Punkte für die Plätze vergeben die solange verteilt wurden bis man die Lobby halt verlassen hat. So konnte man zumindest ansatzweise" Tuniere bestreiten.  Bei Forza 4 wurde das schon wieder abgeschafft was den Online Modus für mich unattraktiver machte. Naja war aber insgesamt ja eher ein Forza 3,5 statt 4. 

Fand ich damals in Forza 3 auf der 360 mega nice das man wirklich "seine" Karren hatte und Autos eben auch gewonnen hat und darüber im ingame Auktionshaus handeln konnte (Wie auch für selbst erstellte Tuning Setups / Lackierungen usw) 

Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und keine Konsole mehr im Haushalt.

Darüber hinaus wäre ich Glücklicher wenn die Auto Klassen Auswahl irgendwie gelockerter wäre (schwer zu erklären was ich gerade meine...) und der Karriere Modus eine bessere Präsentation hätte. Aber das ist ja irgendwie eine Krankheit von so gut wie allen Rennspielen. Einzig das aktuelle F1 macht es anständig was Siegerehrung / Boxengasse etc. anbelangt. Dafür ist das Game ansonsten ziemlicher crap wie ich finde...


----------



## msdd63 (20. Januar 2016)

Auf Steam wird gerade ein Update mit 1,3 GB geladen. Kann das der nächste DLC sein? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2016)

So langsam verschwenden die meinen Speicherplatz lol

Ein blick ins Forum reicht um zu wissen um was es sich handelt+DLC Kram fürn 26.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Januar 2016)

Wie viel belegt denn das Spiel mitlerweile auf der platte?


----------



## IJOJOI (20. Januar 2016)

Reifentemperaturen wurden gefixt, ENDLICH! Jetzt kann man auch wieder ernsthaft fahren.

Viele Datein müssen nunmal neu geschrieben werden, die Speicherplatzbelegung ändert sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## IJOJOI (21. Januar 2016)

Hier mal ein kurzen Video von den neuen "Classic" Reifen für den Caterham Classic an denen ich und Alex sehr lange recherchiert haben 

Diese Reifen stellen den damaligen Entwicklungstand der Reifen dar, toll zu fahren 
Die GT3 Slicks sind relativ viel Arbeit da ich auch Flatspots und Reifenplatzer einbauen will...
Könnte also noch eine Weile dauern, vorallem weil ich Regenreifen gleich mitliefern möchte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ms2csBxRU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Januar 2016)

Da ich des englischen nicht so mächtig bin und zwar vieles aber eben nicht alles verstehe, muss ich dich also hier ein bisschen ausfragen: Bekommt ihr beim modden Unterstützung von den Entwicklern, also stellen die euch die Daten für das Reifenmodell und ein Tool zur Bearbeitung zur Verfügung, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## MasterOlf (22. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag!
Hatte jemand bei Projekt cars Erfahrungen mit 3 Bildschirmen? 
Mich würde eure Meinung zur benötigten Mehrleistung bezüglich der GraKa interessieren. Habe nur eine 7870 von xfx verbaut, aber mit diesen Gedanken spiele ich immer wieder.

Mfg Olf


----------



## LDNV (24. Januar 2016)

Kann das sein das die KI im regen Rennen z.B. immer noch kein licht anmacht ?  
Dachte das sollte gefixt sein mit dem letzten Update, oder bringe ich da was durch einander? 

Ebenso hab ich aktuell Probleme mit dem Tanken und das gleich mal 2. 

Zum einen: 

Ich stelle im Tuning Setup ein, wie viel menge Sprit ich mit führen möchte für das Rennen und für das Qualifying. 

-> Funktioniert. 

Was jedoch nicht funktioniert und oft bugt ist die Anzeige "Sprit reicht für xx Runden". Ist a) sehr ungenau, und b) manchmal zeigt einfach dünnes an.  Bei ein und dem selben Rennen inkl. selben Auto soll auf einmal eine Runde - 1 Liter verbrauchen obwohl ich genau weiß das es knapp 4 sind. 

Ist ja noch zu verschmerzen. Im Training auf den Verbrauch achten, entsprechend hoch rechnen, fertig. 

ABER . Wenn ich das dann so eingestellt habe und bei der Boxenstopp Strategie einstelle - speicher - und aktiviere - das bei meinem Boxenstop XX Liter nach getankt werden sollen, passiert genau das eben nicht  

Daher muss ich direkt von Anfang des Rennen gleich genug Sprit mit führen und bin am Anfang entsprechend langsamer unterwegs als ich könnte. 

Ist das normal ? Oder verstehe ich da irgendetwas falsch und der Fehler liegt bei mir?


----------



## stoepsel (26. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn die Karre das Detup im Rennen hat, welches ich im Training auch abgespeichert habe ...! Das verstellt sich immer schön von selbst - total super...


----------



## KaterTom (28. Januar 2016)

Am Freitag gibt's wieder einen neuen DLC:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FYLW4F5BRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fatlace (28. Januar 2016)

sieht sehr geil aus, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## rolli (28. Januar 2016)

Ach wie schön, die gute alte Bannochbrae taucht endlich mal auf.
Die Strecke hab ich seit der Pre-Alpha vermisst.

Die Basis dazu stammt übrigens aus Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends.
Wer weiß noch, wie die Strecke damals hieß?


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2016)

Und ist das DLC dann für die Backer kostenlos oder wollen die wieder 7,99€?


----------



## KaterTom (28. Januar 2016)

Nein, kostenlos gibt's jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## Own3r (29. Januar 2016)

Schade, denn die Strecke war auch in der Alpha vorhanden und ich dachte die machen das dann für die Leute auch kostenlos, die das Spiel unterstützt haben und somit die Entwicklung des Contents mitfinanziert haben.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2016)

Du meinst die Leute, die mittlerweile schon Gewinn an ihrem Investment gemacht haben?


----------



## rolli (30. Januar 2016)

Seh ich ähnlich wie @Olstyle.
Ich würd mich zwar auch über ein weiteres DLC-Geschenk freuen, aber nötig ist das nicht.
Gelohnt hat sich die Investition in der Tat.
Auch wenn ich das fertige Spiel momentan kaum spiele.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das Spiel im Endeffekt gar nicht genommen. Aber halt mehr Geld wieder bekommen als mir je eine Bank an Zinsen gezahlt hätte.


----------



## fxler (30. Januar 2016)

Dlc wird gleich instant gekauft


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2016)

Januar gratis Wagen:


Project CARS | Ford Falcon FG V8 Supercar @ Mount Panorama Bathurst






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKGOaWfL1Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ralf345 (31. Januar 2016)

Own3r schrieb:


> Schade, denn die Strecke war auch in der Alpha vorhanden und ich dachte die machen das dann für die Leute auch kostenlos, die das Spiel unterstützt haben und somit die Entwicklung des Contents mitfinanziert haben.




Die Strecke hat nichts mit der Alpha zu tun, die wurde komplett neu entworfen. Da ist wirklich alles neu. Sieht übrigens hervorragend aus, kein Vergleich zur Alpha. Für mich die schönste Strecke im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## fxler (1. Februar 2016)

Ich finde die neue Strecke echt top! 
Sogar besser als die Nordschleife. 
Vorallem die Bodenwelle,  nach der langen gerade,  mit der Schikane. 
Immer wieder ein Nervenkitzel mit dem DTM mit Vollgas durch und hoffen das man durchkommt [emoji2]


----------



## ak1504 (8. Februar 2016)

2015 Audi R8 LMS (MDMT MOD) - Release Thread


Project CARS | 2015 Audi R8 LMS (MDMT MOD) @ Brno Circuit






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpsovT4ntpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (8. Februar 2016)

@andy
habe mal ein    da gelassen...
wie findest du die physik,ffb und so die qualität????


----------



## ak1504 (8. Februar 2016)

Thx...

Quali top... Fährt sich typisch PCars... Ich denke es is bekannt das ich kein Freund des Reifenmodells in Cars bin... Ich warte auf die Reifen Mod


----------



## Ritz186 (8. Februar 2016)

Danke...

ja ich komme auch nicht so wirklich mit pcars klar und lade es mir mal ab und zu runter und probiere mal aus,das letzte mal war wo der radical rxc kam...(mit runterladen meine ich natürlich von mein steam account wo ich es gekauft habe,nicht das es falsch verstanden wird)


----------



## TSchaK (8. Februar 2016)

Wie ist das mit den mods im MP?
Gerade in bezug zu den Reifenmods...


----------



## ak1504 (8. Februar 2016)

Frag ihn mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/69175-ijojoi.html

Oder auch hier:[0.5 Open Beta] Alternate Handling Mod - Discussion Thread


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Februar 2016)

Die GT3 Reifen dauern länger als ich erwartet hatte. 
Ich möchte unbedingt Flatspotting etc. Einbauen, damit das funktioniert muss ich von den F1 reifen aus wegarbeiten.

Bis ich eine brauchbare Beta anbieten kann, wirds noch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Februar 2016)

Die Mod ist so genial, da musste ich mal schnell ein kleines Rennen fahren.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWp6vf4uqaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mikee (12. Februar 2016)

Sorry aber die Ki ist so schwach geworden,
seit den letzten Patches, dass immer nur gewinnen echt langweilig ist.
Was soll das?
Wenn das nicht verbessert wird, ist das game unbrauchbar.
100% ist soviel wie früher 50%.
Ein Spiel nur für Anfänger.


----------



## Modmaster (3. März 2016)

Announcing Project CARS Game Of The Year Edition 

_Featuring all the elements that made the original core experience a runaway success, the Game of the Year Edition will add even more to what is already the definitive racing sim:
​
- An additional 50+ cars (125 total)
- 4 tracks (35 unique locations, 100+ layouts total)
- 60+ community-created liveries
- 500+ features and improvements that have been added since launch

In addition, the Game Of The Year Edition will feature two distinctive and exclusive items:

- The iconic Nurburgring Combined Nordschieife + GP circuit 
- Two Project CARS exclusive vehicles from Pagani – the Zonda Revolucion and Huayra BC unveiled at this year’s Geneva Motor Show_


----------



## rolli (3. März 2016)

Wollen die uns auf den Arm nehmen?
Man wollte uns immer weismachen, dass die Kombination aus Nordschleife und GP-Strecke technisch nicht machbar wäre.
Jedenfalls war das mein Eindruck während der Entwicklungsphase.
Angeblich wären damit sogar High-End-Rechner überfordert gewesen. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob man wenigstens als Member Zugriff darauf bekommt - das Spiel nochmal kaufen kommt ja mal gar nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## ak1504 (3. März 2016)

Das war für mich nur ne billige Ausrede anstatt mal Klartext zu reden. Was mich interessiert ist wie bekommen normale User diese Streckenkombi ?


----------



## Modmaster (3. März 2016)

Was verstehst du unter normale User ? Der Inhalt wird für alle Besitzer von Project CARS kostenlos sein. Alle anderen müssen sich dann die GotY Version kaufen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. März 2016)

Na geht doch


----------



## IJOJOI (4. März 2016)

"gratis, aber nicht um  sonst"
Nicht schlecht, freue mich.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (4. März 2016)

rolli schrieb:


> Man wollte uns immer weismachen, dass die Kombination aus Nordschleife und GP-Strecke technisch nicht machbar wäre.
> Jedenfalls war das mein Eindruck während der Entwicklungsphase.


Das Problem war angeblich, dass die sogenannte "Madness-Engine" (Grafikengine von PCARS) nur Strecken in einem Gebiet von 16kmx16km darstellen kann. Da hatte damals der GP-Kurs und die Schleife nicht reingepasst.
Warum das allerdings jetzt auf einmal geht, frag ich mich auch. Vielleicht hat SMS im Zuge der PCARS2-Entwicklung was an der Engine aufgebohrt, wodurch das jetzt möglich ist.


----------



## ak1504 (4. März 2016)

Tripple Screen Support wäre in dem Fall dann sicher auch gegangen ^^


----------



## ak1504 (6. März 2016)

Project CARS | US Race Car Pack | 2015 Cadillac ATS-V.R GT3 @ Donington Park







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cyGBSWnegY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (11. März 2016)

Diese schlechten Sounds in PCars und ..die teils unberechenbare Physik ohman, das die immernoch Geld für Content verlangen


----------



## hanrot (14. März 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Diese schlechten Sounds in PCars und ..die teils unberechenbare Physik ohman, das die immernoch Geld für Content verlangen


Was genau meinst du denn mit "unberechenbare Physik"? Also ich habe noch nichts richtig unberechenbares gesehen. Manche Presets an den Autos mögen merkwürdig sein aber mit ein wenig einstellen ist das ja wohl abstellbar.


----------



## MG42 (29. März 2016)

Help!!! Hab das Spiel zum letzten Mal vor nem Monat gespielt, Google hilft auch nichts... Der ver 
Wo zum verdammten Teufel kann ich die Schaltung von Auto auf manuell umstellen?

Das Spiel bietet under Gameplay nichts an, nur Fahrhilfen etc... ist alles unter Steuerung konfiguriert (ohne Kupplung/ GAMEPAD), nur wo verdammt nochmal ist das. Ich weiß noch, vor einem Monat hab ich den mal umgestellt, und nu kann ich das nicht mehr ändern... .

Habs... Unter Controls nicht Gameplay...


----------



## ChrisMSI (31. März 2016)

Ich brauche einmal Hilfe der Modding Community, ich habe bei p cars den audi r8 lms ultra Mod installiert und er lief auch ohne Probleme, schönes auto...
nur jedes mal wenn ich den pc runter fahre ist auch die mod wieder weg.
das Programm hat zwar die mod ist installiert, aber erst wenn ich sie weider deinstalliere und dann neu drauf spiele ist die Mod wieder nutzbar, habt ihr da evtl eine idee,
will gerne noch weitere mods(reifenmod) nutzen aber habe keine lust lles dayli neu zu installieren.
# danke schonmal


----------



## Klizzix (19. April 2016)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Einstellungen etwas zu optimieren.

Bin im moment bei 100% GPU und 60-70% CPU Auslastung, suche also nach optionen die die CPU belasten, bzw GPU entlasten.

Ob das Spiel besser aussieht oder ich mehr fps habe sind beides für mich verbesserungen.

Habe momentan alles auf mittel, schatten aus, AA x16 und MSAA.

Habe einen i5 750@3,8Ghz und eine R9 280x


----------



## norse (19. April 2016)

schmeiß den mist AA runter und freu dich über höhere Details etc ... das bringt defintiv mehr als AA


----------



## Klizzix (19. April 2016)

Ich dachte AA zieht sowieso so gut wie keine Leistung und mich stört das flimmern schon ziemlich.

Welche Effekte etc sind denn alle besonders CPU lastig bzw. gibt es irgendwo ein setup guide?


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2016)




----------



## norse (20. April 2016)

Klizzix schrieb:


> Ich dachte AA zieht sowieso so gut wie keine Leistung und mich stört das flimmern schon ziemlich.
> 
> Welche Effekte etc sind denn alle besonders CPU lastig bzw. gibt es irgendwo ein setup guide?



AA zieht gut Leistung und das Flimmern solltest du eher mit dem VSync weg bekommen .. oder welches Flimmern meinste? mir fällt nix auf Oo und nunja... grafik ist halt GPU lastig. logisch, oder?


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

Probier doch einfach selbst mit den Einstellungen rum und wenn du mit den fps sowie der Grafik zufrieden bist ist doch alles gut...


----------



## Klizzix (20. April 2016)

Ich meine den Streckenrand und die Zäune in weiterer Entfernung.

Mit abgeschaltetem AA ist das auf jeden Fall schlimmer geworden.


----------



## TSchaK (20. April 2016)

Wenn du mehr CPU-Last willst starte Prime oder stell mehr Ki ein   [emoji1] 

Das flimmern kenne ich und ist selbst mit DS nicht ganz weg zu bekommen[emoji53]


----------



## msdd63 (20. April 2016)

Die KI ist ganz schön krass drauf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRV-AsziVdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (20. April 2016)

Hat hier auch jemand das problem dass das Game nur noch im Windowed mode startet? Selbst wenn ich im Spiel einstelle das es nicht im Fenstermodus starten soll und es neustarte, geht es trotzdem nicht.
Auch nicht mit  --> Alt+Eingabe

Weiß da jemand evtl. mehr?

MfG
Tobias


----------



## rolli (20. April 2016)

Ich musste einfach nur die korrekte Bildschirm-Auflösung neu einstellen.
Schau mal in den Grafik-Optionen!


----------



## SilverTobias90 (22. April 2016)

Das habe ich natürlich auch schon versucht, jedoch geht die Einstellung nur bis 1280x720, kriege diesen ka** fenstermodus nicht weg :s

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, habe das spiel einfach mal neu heruntergeladen. Funktioniert wieder alles.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## rolli (23. April 2016)

@SilverTobias90
Schön, dass es doch noch geklappt hat.

Hab nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde pCars gedreht - das FFB und damit das ganze Fahrgefühl ist im direkten Vergleich mit R3E und Assetto Corsa irgendwie - gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Und wieder mal haben mich seltsame Mikroruckler geplagt. Mit einer FPS-Begrenzung von 60 in den Radeon Settings geht es jetzt so halbwegs.
Wirklich flüssig läuft das Ganze aber nicht, trotz stabiler 60 fps! Fühlt sich manchmal an wie Kaugummi und vor allem beim Kurvenfahren ruckelt es fühl- aber nicht messbar.

Sehr wundern muss ich mich allerdings auch über die Wetter-Engine:
Hockenheim, freies Training, April, leicht bewölkt: 37 Grad Celsius!
Das gleiche übrigens bei Regen. Es bleibt bei 37 Grad. Zusätzlich ist der Himmel viel zu blau und hell für Regenwetter.
Da ist doch was faul.


----------



## IJOJOI (23. April 2016)

rolli schrieb:


> @SilverTobias90
> Schön, dass es doch noch geklappt hat.
> 
> Hab nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde pCars gedreht - das FFB und damit das ganze Fahrgefühl ist im direkten Vergleich mit R3E und Assetto Corsa irgendwie - gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> ...


Die 37°C sind Streckentemperatur

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marco7887 (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine kleine Frage.
Ich will Project Cars auf meinem Laptop (Asus G752 VY) über Displayport auf meinem TV zocken,habe aber leider keinen Ton.
Das seltsame ist das es nur bei dem Spiel ist,alle anderen Spielen laufen mit Ton.Habe auch schon alle Toneinstellungen überprüft,da ist alles so wie es sein soll!
Wenn ich Project Cars auf dem Laptop Display zocke dann habe ich Ton.Über HDMI bringt das Spiel auch keinen Ton,aber nur das Spiel,wenn ich Musik anmache oder ein anderes Spiel zocke ist Ton da über HDMI & Displayport.
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen,ich weiss hier echt nicht mehr weiter.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Delta2706 (7. Mai 2016)

Hat sich jmd. schon die GOTY Version geholt ? Wenn ich in Steam per paypal bezahlen will kommt: "Sie können Ihre Transaktion nicht abschließen, weil Sie versuchen, einen Artikel zu kaufen, der bereits in einem anderen Artikelpaket in Ihrem Warenkorb enthalten ist. Bitte schauen Sie in Ihren Warenkorb, um zu überprüfen, dass Sie keine Artikel mehrfach kaufen. Häufig ist dies der Fall, wenn Sie DLC zusammen mit einer Deluxe-Version eines Produktes kaufen, welche diesen DLC bereits enthält."

Was soll denn der Müll schon wieder ? Warte nun seid Monaten auf die GOTY Edition nun ist es endlich soweit und Steam muss mir genau jetzt wieder mal Steine in den Weg legen ?! -.-


----------



## Midas1 (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit Project Cars.

Früher hatten Straßenautos 900° Lenkwinkel und Formel- bzw. Tourenwagen 180° und zwar automatisch ohne jeglicher Einstellung.
Jetzt haben alle Autos 900° und ich weiß nicht warum?
Vielleicht hatte jemand hier schon das gleiche Problem

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## msdd63 (10. Juni 2016)

Mir ist aufgefallen das bei YouTube einige Videos von Mods für PC aufgetaucht sind . Ich habe mir den Audi R8 LMS und dne Porsche GT3 RS runtergeladen. Obwohl die Intallation relativ simpel ist tauchen die Autos nicht im Spiel auf und ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt. 
Ok, ich habe raus bekommen warum die Mods nicht funktionieren. Ich wusste nicht das man die Text Datei in den PC Ordner kopiren muss.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Juni 2016)

Midas1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit Project Cars.
> 
> ...



Hab das Problem seit kurzem auch


----------



## Midas1 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel nochmal neu installiert und es scheint wieder zu funktionieren.
beim F1-Auto habe ich wieder 540° und bei den adneren die vollen 900


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2016)

Project CARS | Circuit de la Sarthe Le Mans | 24h Timelapse | Chevrolet Corvette C7.R







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKk-ryo3cuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Juli 2016)

Die beste Karre ist immer noch der Lotus 98T.


----------



## ChrisMSI (26. Juli 2016)

moin moin, gibts unter euch welche die online fahren in geschlossenen gruppen. ich fahre bevorzugt die gt3 klasse und die freien online strecken sind so voll mit typen die nur spass dran haben dir die karre zu schrotten, dass es echt kein spass macht.
würd mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet


----------



## IJOJOI (1. August 2016)

Besuche mal pcars-forum.de

Dort ist ist die Auswahl groß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. August 2016)

ak1504 wie machst du das, das du die in game camera hast und von aussen man dein auto sieht ?


----------



## fatlace (5. August 2016)

denke mal 2 aufnahmen die er dann mit einem schnittprogramm übereinander legt


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2016)

Jo...


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2016)

Kommen keine DLC mehr für das Spiel? O.O


----------



## KaterTom (4. September 2016)

Nein, die Anniversary Edition war die letzte Aktion für Project Cars. Es gab ja auch genug DLCs. Aber du kannst dich schonmal auf den im Sommer/Herbst 2017 erscheinenden Nachfolger freuen! Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass mindestens 90% von dem, was du jetzt noch vermisst, dort drin sein werden! Es wird eine fantastische Rennsimulation mit vielen neuen Features, neuen Strecken und tollen neuen Lizenzen für die Autos. Auch auf die Grafik und vor allem auf den Sound wird nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe draufgelegt!
Das weiss ich, weil ich mich wie auch schon für Project Cars bei Project Cars 2 als Backer angemeldet habe und so die Entwicklung des Spiels mitverfolgen und auch schon testen kann.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2016)

Äh man sagte dass man dlc über das ganze jahr noch bringt und Project Cars war auf dauer langweilig. Zu wenig (Renn) Fahrzeuge und wie immer zu wenig Strecken. 
Gut nein danke da warte ich lieber auf GT7


----------



## IJOJOI (8. September 2016)

Zu wenig Strecken?! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (9. September 2016)

Ja zu wenig, es gibt weiß gott wie viele Rennstrecken auf der Welt und dann gibt es vllt dreißig Kurse.


----------



## IJOJOI (9. September 2016)

PCars ist das Game mit den mit Abstand meisten Strecken 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (9. September 2016)

Iracing bietet mehr für.... Hm ja mehr 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IJOJOI (10. September 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Iracing bietet mehr für.... Hm ja mehr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Das ist natürlich klar, aber iRacing hat für mich einen Sonderstatus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2016)

Grad im Steam-Sale bis Montag abend, 40% (nur das Spiel) bis 70% (Game of the Year Edition)!


----------



## PCIT (26. November 2016)

Hallo, gibt es in PCars irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Zeiten genauer zu analysieren? 
Im Training oder Quali wird immer nur die aktuelle Zeit angezeigt aber gerade im Quali ist ja auch die Zweitschnellste von Bedeutung....die seh ich aber nirgendwo! Und die Sektorzeiten verschwinden in der Zusammenfassung auch! In wirklich jeder halbwegs Rennsimulation die ich bisher gezockt habe gibt es eine Auflistung der Zeiten pro Runde. Kann doch nicht sein, dass es das hier nicht gibt.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2016)

PCars Profiler oder anderes Telemetrie  Tool

Apps - Project CARS


----------



## Orth (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen. Ich habe kein Bild mehr in den Spiegeln, bei den Einstellungen steht immer Hud ohne Spiegel. 
Ändere ich dies auf, "mit Spiegel", taucht zwar das "Speichern" Symbol auf, aber dann ...is nicht. Gehe ich wieder in die Einstellungen: Hud ohne Spiegel. 
Habe auch neu gestartet.

Hoffe ihr habt Ideen, wüßte nicht was ich verändert haben könnte, was diese beeinflußt.

Ach ja,  i5 3570, GTX 970, 16 Gbram, Grafik mittel bis hoch.

Gruß

Ohhh ähhhh, hey ...es geht wieder. Mysteriös  

Program Auge 2.0 hats gelöst.  (blind)


----------



## FrenzKTM (28. Februar 2017)

Danke


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

Emm, wie wäre es mit selbst testen?


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2017)

Jepp. Nach seinen Vorstellungen an den Reglern zu drehen hat bis jetzt noch jeder geschafft.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2017)

Hat jemand eine Idee,  warum die fps fallen,  jedoch CPU und GPU nicht belastet werden? Habe mal alle Grafikeinstellung auf niedrig gestellt und mit 10 KI Autos über 90 fps. Mit 20 KI Autos fallen die fps weit unter 90 und CPU sowie GPU zeigen eine Auslastung von etwa 50 % an.
Das selbe Phänomen wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen erhöhe. Woran könntedas liegen?


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2017)

CPU Limit würde ich sagen. Eine zusammengefasste Auslastungsanzeige ist bei Mehrkern Cpu's nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> CPU Limit würde ich sagen. Eine zusammengefasste Auslastungsanzeige ist bei Mehrkern Cpu's nicht sehr aussagekräftig.



Danke, gute Idee. Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht,  MSI Afterburner zeigt jedoch eine recht gleichmäßige Kerne / Threat Belastung von max. etwa 60 % an. Verstehe nicht, warum die fps fallen, obwohl die Hardware nicht belastet wird


----------



## Andregee (15. April 2017)

Der Task Scheduler von Windows schiebt die Belastungen von Kern zu Kern. Statt einmal 100 sieht man eben 2x50% Last grob gesagt. Cars profitiert nicht von Smt. Außerdem gibt's bei Spielen einen Hauptthread. Ist der ausgelastet, müssen die anderen warten. Merke : Die einzig sinnvolle CPU Lastanzeige ist die Gpu Last. Steht diese deutlich unter 99% ist die CPU zu langsam 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (30. April 2017)

Oder die Engine noch mist ... (DayZ z.B.) 
Generell stimmt die Aussage aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6CRrupTAzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video von Project Cars 2 (nicht mein Video).
Schaut super aus, ich hab vorhin auch schon ne ausgedehnte Runde gedreht, es macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2017)

Inside Sim Racing hat gestern auch ein Video gepostet und ein paar Eindrücke zum Fahrgefühl geschildert. Ich finde, das klingt richtig gut. Vielleicht wird PCars 2 ja doch deutlich besser, als viele befürchten (und sich manche offenbar wünschen):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgi4aadWN6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haasinger (19. Juni 2017)

Habe mich jetzt in PC eingespielt und mir sogar n paar Rundenrekorde auf youtube angeschaut.  Finde es irgendwie schade , dass die ganzen Kurven so hart wie möglich abgekürzt werden, vor allem die Curbs bei Schikanen werden komplett überfahren. 
Muss man echt zu "unfair" fahren damit man Zeittechnisch auf hohem Niveau sein kann?
Project CARS | Le Mans Hotlap (RWD P30 LMP1) (3:19.841) - YouTube
siehe 0:57 eingang der Schikane, 3:15 und 3:19 , der istj a mit dem Reifen schon auf der anderen Seite der Curbs. Muss man echt so weit fahren?


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2017)

Müssen tut man nichts, allerdings spart es eben an Zeit. Wenn du die bestmöglichste Zeit fahren willst, dann sollte man auch so "abkürzen".


----------



## Pixy (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage an die Project Cars Spieler unter euch.
Ich spielte bisher lediglich die Project CARS - Pagani Edition, um das Spiel kennenzulernen und muss sagen das Spiel gefällt mir soweit sehr gut.
Zurzeit gibt es auf Steam die Project Cars Game of the Year Edition für knapp über 20€.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die zusätzlichen Autos auch in der Karriere spielbar bzw. fahrbar sind oder ob sie "nur" im Einzelrennen und im Multiplayer zur Verfügung stehen?
Da demnächst Teil 2 vor der Tür steht und ich eher der Karrieretyp bin, könnte man sich die zusätzlichen 10€ auch sparen und nur die normale Version für 10€ kaufen.
Die gesparten 10€ könnte man anschießend lieber in Teil 2 investieren. 

Multiplayer ist nicht so mein Ding und die zusätzlichen Autos in der "Game of the Year Edition" einzeln testen, sprich im Einzelrennen, da sehe ich kein wirklichen mehr Bedarf bzw. Sinn.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juni 2017)

Das einzige was mich an dem Porsche Nordschleifen Video stört, es bleibt kein Regen auf dem bereich wo der Scheibenwischer wischt liegen 
Meckern auf hohem Niveau ^^


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2017)

Ich find den Sound sehr lame. Posche klingt anders.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (29. Juni 2017)

Hab dann jetzt auch mal im Sale die GOTY Edition ergattert  Jetzt nur noch runterladen und dann gleich morgen früh ein paar Runden drehen


----------



## msdd63 (10. August 2017)

Ich hoffe die KI fährt besser in PC 2. Wie man in PC von der KI weggerempelt wird ist nicht normal. Und die KI kürzt auch in den Kurven ab und überholt einen auf der Wiese. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. August 2017)

Was ein Schrott-Video da oben im Thread.

Hauptsache VR-Brille und wackelnden Stuhl und allen möglichen Mist, aber keine einzige Runde schafft er zu fahren. Sound taugt auch nichts.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. August 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was ein Schrott-Video da oben im Thread.
> 
> Hauptsache VR-Brille und wackelnden Stuhl und allen möglichen Mist, aber keine einzige Runde schafft er zu fahren. Sound taugt auch nichts.



*Meckermeckermecker* ... sorry, aber die Atmosphäre, die du hier regelmäßig versprühst, ist wirklich nicht die schönste. Im allgemeinen fährt er nicht übel, aber gegen KI ist er allgemein nicht so motiviert, sauber zu fahren. Aber darum ging es im den Video auch gar nicht. Er ist halt einfach gefahren, um im Hintergrund irgendwas vom Spiel zu zeigen, während er halt seine Erfahrungen zum Spiel schildert.


----------



## msdd63 (12. August 2017)

Wenn man so durchgeschüttelt wird ist es wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger gut zu fahren. Und wenn die KI immer noch so aggressiv drauf ist wie im ersten PC dann ist es echt schwer gute Runden zu fahren .


----------



## KaterTom (12. August 2017)

> *Meckermeckermecker* ... sorry, aber die Atmosphäre, die du hier  regelmäßig versprühst, ist wirklich nicht die schönste. Im allgemeinen  fährt er nicht übel, aber gegen KI ist er allgemein nicht so motiviert,  sauber zu fahren. Aber darum ging es im den Video auch gar nicht. Er ist  halt einfach gefahren, um im Hintergrund irgendwas vom Spiel zu zeigen,  während er halt seine Erfahrungen zum Spiel schildert.



Ich hab' den einfach auf die ignorier Liste gesetzt, da kommt sowieso nur sinnloses geflame!


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (15. August 2017)

Ist trotzdem einfach peinlich, wenn die Rennspiele fast ausschließlich von Leuten präsentiert werden, die es nicht schaffen eine saubere Runde zu fahren. 

Die Fahrphysik scheint jedenfalls erneut großer Käse zu sein  wenn man sich die neuesten Videos anschaut, da können die noch so oft was von realistischer Reifensimulation etc. herumtröten.


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLFvmGUFBxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (20. August 2017)

Um die Meinung des Testers und die Kommentare der User zusammenzufassen: Wie erwartet enttäuschend.

Da werden die ganzen Traumtänzer und die die mich für meine berechtigte Kritik immer dumm angemacht haben also ganz schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt.

Als Casual-Racer sicher ok, aber mehr ist es nunmal nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (21. August 2017)

Ich bilde mir ein Urteil wenn ich es selbst spiele. Aber es kann keine Sim wie Assetto Corsa oder RaceRoom Experience sein. Es muss Massen tauglich und Konsolen freundlich sein. Es muss sich ja auch passabel mit Gamepad spielen lassen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, welcher Simracer brauch Schnee auf der Strecke. Ich absolut nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2017)

Ich sage es immer wieder, es kommt auf gute Pad Implementierung an und da wird nicht die Physik für hingebogen. Am wichtigsten ist für Pads eine top in allen Lagen funktionierende Geschwindigkeitabhängige Lenkhilfe. Sowas ist bei Verwendung eines Wheels weder in RaceRoom noch in Assetto aktiv sondern erst wenn das Pad Profil geladen wird.


----------



## msdd63 (21. August 2017)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Denn mit Lenkrad brauch man ja keine Lenkhilfe.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. August 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Aber es kann keine Sim wie Assetto Corsa oder RaceRoom Experience sein. Es muss Massen tauglich und Konsolen freundlich sein. Es muss sich ja auch passabel mit Gamepad spielen lassen.



Da gebe ich dir ja recht, aber PCGH schreibt auf der Hauptseite immer sinngemäß es sei es die beste Simulation ever, mit der aufwendigsten Physik und dem Spiel könne niemand das Wasser reichen.

Hier ist halt das Problem dass die irgendeinen Quark schreiben der völlig an der Realität vorbei geht, nur weil sie Geld dafür bekommen wenn sie das so bringen. 

" Project Cars 2 will die realistischste Rennsimulation sein, die es gibt. "


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus das PCGH da den Entwickler zitiert. PC 2 kann nicht die realistischste Rennsimulation sein, denn die Zielgruppe ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## KaterTom (23. August 2017)

Würde ich so nicht sagen. Simracer und E-Sport sind durchaus die erklärte Zielgruppe von Project CARS 2. Und Pad Tauglichkeit, Konsolenfreundlichkeit und Massentauglichkeit sind in meinen Augen keine Ausschlusskriterien für Simulationstauglichkeit. Diese steht und fällt mit der Fahrphysik und den online Features für den Liga Betrieb. In beiden Punkten ist Project CARS 2 sehr gut aufgestellt!


----------



## Ray2015 (23. August 2017)

Habe mir "Project Cars 2" über Amazon vorbestellt. Muss ich die Disk Version dann bei Steam aktivieren oder hat das dann nichts mit Steam zu tun?


----------



## Birdy84 (24. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Habe mir "Project Cars 2" über Amazon vorbestellt. Muss ich die Disk Version dann bei Steam aktivieren oder hat das dann nichts mit Steam zu tun?


Wird wahrscheinlich wieder an Steam gebunden sein. Von daher lohnt sich weder die Disk Version noch Vorbestellen. Von den Bugs mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | Gamepad / Rain / No Assists | Mercedes AMG GT3 @ Nürburgring GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X07HA52deRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (25. August 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das PCGH da den Entwickler zitiert. PC 2 kann nicht die realistischste Rennsimulation sein, denn die Zielgruppe ist eine ganz andere.



Nein, ich zitiere "in Sachen Realismus und Wagenphysik macht Project Cars 2 niemand etwas vor."

"Schaut man sich die Streckenlisten der aktuell verfügbaren Rennspiele für den PC an, dann muss man auf dem Papier feststellen, dass Project Cars 2 *qualitativ* [...] an der Spitze liegt."

Solch kackendreiste Schleichwerbung, die inhaltlich auch noch falsch ist, ist schon eine Frechheit und versucht die Leser komplett für dumm zu verkaufen.
Autoren: Roland Austinat und Andreas Link

Übrigens hat jetzt auch der bekannteste Youtube-Simracer seine Meinung zu PC2 öffentlich gemacht:
Wie man da ernsthaft noch vorbestellen kann... genau von solchem Bauernfang leben die doch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afbu8he4zzs

Den könnt ihr jetzt auch dumm anmachen, der hätte ja nur keine Ahnung und überhaupt


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2017)

Man sollte wenn dann schon bei Leuten auf YT bleiben die es schon fahren konnten. Somit hat Empty Box da 0 zu zu sagen bisher. Das man Tests von Redaktionen in diesem Genre getrost vergessen kann ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. Nach der Aussage von Tests hab ich mir noch nie ein Game gekauft. Selbst anschauen wenns da is und dann weiß man ob es den eigenen Ansprüchen taugt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dX-mn4CZnIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. August 2017)

Ich finde, man sollte dem Spiel eine faire Chance geben. Damit meine ich nicht, dass man gleich das dickste Paket vorbestellen soll (sollte man sowieso eigentlich generell nicht machen). Erstmal den Release abwarten, die Urteile anderer über die fertige Release-Version abwarten (die "aktuelle" Presseversion hängt dem derzeitigen Stand wohl einige Monate hinterher) und dann sehen, ob es was für einen ist oder nicht. Diese ganzen Vorverurteilungen, weil die Entwickler einmal "_Schrott*_" produziert haben, halte ich für völlig übertrieben. PCars 2 will sicher nicht die Über-Hardcore-Simulation a la rFactor 2 oder Automobilista werden. Aber muss es das denn überhaupt? Ich denke nicht. Was ich mir erhoffe, ist eine rundum schön gemachte Einsteigersimulation mit toller Optik, die sowohl Neulingen, als auch Fortgeschrittenen Spaß macht. Und wenn man da die Meinungen diverse Simracer bei Youtube sieht (z. B. GamerMuscle, P1TV, rAii von den Pixelhelden, Jimmy Broadbent), dann ist das Spiel durchaus auf dem richtigen Weg, auch wenn noch nicht jedes Fahrzeug in der Presseversion auf dem gleichen Qualitätsniveau ist.

*_Und sooo schlecht, wie PCars 1 gemacht wurde, war es auch nicht. Die Karriere war toll, es hab reichlich Content, einige Fahrzeuge und Strecken haben auch durchaus Spaß gemacht. Dass die Physik nicht so toll war und auch das Force Feedback viele Wünsche offen ließ, scheint den Entwicklern selbst klar zu sein._


----------



## Birdy84 (25. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Vorverurteilungen, weil die Entwickler einmal "_Schrott*_" produziert haben, halte ich für völlig übertrieben.


Man braucht sich ja bloß mal Shift und PCars 1 anschauen. Das sind beides Titel, die beim Release sehr schwere Bugs hatten, wie z.B.: Autos, die nicht losfahren (Shift) oder Autos, die sich in Kurven überschlagen (PCars). Beide Spiele sind nicht schlecht, veranlassen mich aber garantiert nicht dazu, meine Arme vor Release eines Nachfolgers hochzureißen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. September 2017)

Haha schaut euch das Video mal an. Sorry aber was für eine dreiste Abzocke, solche Optimierungen werden woanders als Patch/Upgrade anbgeoten.
Und in deren Forum wird anscheinend jegliche Kritik sofort gelöscht liest man. Sorry aber die ganze PC-Reihe und deren Entwickler sind nunmal kacke. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YODRXbLXhGw


----------



## IJOJOI (3. September 2017)

@BMWDriver2016
Tja es hat sich ja mehr getan als nur Grafik. 
Aber ich weiß ja, dir macht es unendlich viel Spaß pCars zu bashen, aus welchem Grund auch immer


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (3. September 2017)

Weil es stimmt vielleicht? Lies doch mal die Kommentare unter den Videos.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. September 2017)

Exakt das gleiche Auto, exakt die gleiche Strecke (die meisten britischen Strecken waren auch in Teil 1 schon lasergescannt) und die Kamera ist auch gleich eingestellt ... was soll da auch großartig anders aussehen? Es macht doch keinen Sinn, jeden einzelnen Reifenstapel, jeden Baum und jede Textur neu zu machen (dennoch gibt es einige Änderungen, wenn man genau hinschaut), wenn man die Strecke schon in sehr guter Qualität hat. Brands Hatch sieht nun mal so aus. Und die wirklich interessanten Features (Fahrphysik und Force Feedback) lassen sich nun mal nicht vernünftig in einem unkommentierten Video darstellen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. September 2017)

Von einem Vollpreis-Nachfolger erwarte ich trotzdem eine auf den ersten Blick deutlich verbesserte Grafik...


----------



## VollgasPilot (7. September 2017)

Loost also auch gegen Assetto Corsa ab im Vergleich (Kommentare lesen!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_9lDOQxJA

Grafk, Sound, Physik, Geschwindigkeitsgefühl... bei AC alles besser.

Manche beschreiben PC2 sogar als "Luftkissenboot-Simulator" weil die Autos so wild rumrutschen - genau das was Rennautos in echt eben nicht tun.


----------



## KaterTom (8. September 2017)

Da rutscht gar nichts herum! Das Luftkissen befindet sich eher in den Köpfen der Leute, die so einen Blödsinn schreiben!


----------



## VollgasPilot (9. September 2017)

Klar, guckst du z.B. bei 0:30 in dem Video. Wie schon gesagt lest die Kommentare.

Echt eine Lachplatte dass die nichtmal mit Assetto Corsa mithalten können, trotz wie immer vollmundigen Versprechen und massiven Werbekampagnen.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. September 2017)

Ich würde doch erstmal aufs Release warten?! 
Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, es hat sich viel getan.


----------



## KaterTom (11. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Klar, guckst du z.B. bei 0:30 in dem Video. Wie schon gesagt lest die Kommentare.
> 
> Echt eine Lachplatte dass die nichtmal mit Assetto Corsa mithalten können, trotz wie immer vollmundigen Versprechen und massiven Werbekampagnen.



Welche Kommentare soll ich lesen? Die Kommentare von Experten, die an Hand eines Videos mit einer Länge von "Trommelwirbel..." 2:24 min die Physik einer Rennsimulation beurteilen wollen? Das ich nicht lache!!


----------



## VollgasPilot (12. September 2017)

Wenn man Erfahrung hat, kann man die Grundqualität der Fahrphysik durchaus anhand eines Onboard-Videos beurteilen. Wenn du das nicht kannst halt dich halt zurück, aber dass die Fanboys immer alle anderen als dumm und unfähig hinstellen wollen nervt. Und es gibt ja nicht nur das eine Video!
Wenn 90% der Kommentare skeptisch sind, wird schon was dran sein, völlig egal ob das den Project Cars Anhängern jetzt gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Wenn man Erfahrung hat, kann man die Grundqualität der Fahrphysik durchaus anhand eines Onboard-Videos beurteilen. Wenn du das nicht kannst halt dich halt zurück, aber dass die Fanboys immer alle anderen als dumm und unfähig hinstellen wollen nervt. Und es gibt ja nicht nur das eine Video!
> Wenn 90% der Kommentare skeptisch sind, wird schon was dran sein, völlig egal ob das den Project Cars Anhängern jetzt gefällt oder nicht.



Das Gleiche gilt auch umgekehrt: Wenn die Skeptiker jeden, der ihren Pessimismus nicht teilt, gleich als Fanboy abstempeln, nervt das mindestens genauso.

Und Youtube-Kommentare sind alles andere, als eine sichere Informationsquelle. Es liegt auch immer am jeweiligen Youtuber, was für eine Community er hat. Unter einem Empty Box Video z. B. würde Assetto Corsa gegenüber iRacing grundsätzlich als der letzte Müll abgestempelt werden, während bei dem einen oder anderen Konsolen Youtuber in den Kommentaren generell jedes Forza oder Gran Turismo einem rFactor 2 jederzeit weit überlegen ist.


----------



## KaterTom (12. September 2017)

Ach, lieber Vollgas Pilot, ich habe mehr Erfahrung als du denkst. Ich fahre Project CARS 2 nämlich seit dem ersten Build als WMD Member. Ich werde mich also nicht zurückhalten! Vielleicht solltest du das tun und erstmal den Release abwarten, wie JoJo schon vorgeschlagen hat!?


----------



## Andregee (13. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Loost also auch gegen Assetto Corsa ab im Vergleich (Kommentare lesen!)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_9lDOQxJA
> 
> ...


Wenn ich schon etwas vom Geschwindigkeitsgefühl lese, dann weiß ich sofort, daß man es mit Geballter Inkompetenz zu tun hat. Ein Spiel kann nicht für ein besseres Geschwindigkeitsgefühl sorgen als ein anderes, ohne das es künstlich beschleunigt wird, was jedoch die Rundenzeiten komplett verfälschen würde. Letztendlich ist es der Nutzer, der das Fov entsprechend einstellen muss, denn dieses ändert die periphere Sicht, welche sich für das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl verantwortlich zeichnet. Und wenn Assetto so ins Feld geführt wird, hören wir ab 9.35 doch mal was ein Pro Driver zu der Physik sagt 

YouTube

So korrekt ist Assetto also auch nicht. Hättest du aber erkennen können. Die skuril surrealen Slipangle der Reifen kritisiere ich schon ewig. Dazu übertriebene Inertia Werte, die die Autos künstlich stabilisieren, damit jeder Dau mit Pad driften kann. Hast du das etwa nicht gesehen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IJOJOI (13. September 2017)

Sehr interessantes Video Andregee, danke vielmals!


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es der Nutzer, der das Fov entsprechend einstellen muss



Nein, nicht der Nutzer muss rumbasteln, sondern die Entwickler müssen es fertig und richtig ausliefern. Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom bekommen das FOV doch auch ordentlich hin. 

PC2 wird im Netz schon als Flop des Jahres gehandelt leider. Für das was angekündigt war ist es einfach zu wenig. Sieht mir eher aus wie ein gepatchtes PC1.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht der Nutzer muss rumbasteln, sondern die Entwickler müssen es fertig und richtig ausliefern. Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom bekommen das FOV doch auch ordentlich hin.



Woher soll der Entwickler denn wissen, was der Spieler für einen Monitor hat, wie weit er davon weg sitzt usw.?? Und es hat auch jeder andere Prioritäten dabei. Die einen wollen ein realistisches Field of View, dass der Monitor wie ein Fenster darstellt (relativ niedriges Field of View, wenn man nicht gerade direkt vor einem 52+ Zoll Fernseher sitzt), die anderen wollen lieber ein breiteres Field of View für mehr Übersicht und ein besseres schnelleres (nicht unbedingt realistischeres) Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Woher soll die Sim denn die Vorliebe bezüglich FoV erraten ^^ Sry aber das muss man immer selbst einstellen und natürlich in jedem Game identisch und dann wundert man sich auch nicht übers Geschwindigkeitsgefühl...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> PC2 wird im Netz schon als Flop des Jahres gehandelt leider.


Von Leuten die es noch nie in der Hand hatten und nur ein paar wenige Videos gesehen haben.

Von jemandem der bereits 60 Spielstunden hat: Probier es aus! Das FFB ist vieeeeel besser, die Autos fühlen sich wesentlich satter, realistischer an, Livetrack ist klasse, man kann ordentlich driften, es gibt Rallyecross, diverse andere Motorsport-Voreinstellungen, volles Wetter, und noch viel mehr.

Ich muss leider auch bis Freitag warten, um wieder spielen zu können und ich muss sagen, ich freue mich schon auf die Reaktionen der Leute wenn die auch endlich spielen können.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Ja ich werde es natürlich ausprobieren. Mal noch eine Frage, nicht böse gemeint: Hast du auch mal ein aktuelles Assetto oder RaceRoom ausprobiert? Zufällig auch schonmal einen Rennwagen (mit Slicks) gefahren...?


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

Es ist gut weitaus besser als Teil 1 aber immer noch ein Pcars. Ich hab knapp 200 Stunden gezockt und fahr auch alles andere an Sims.


----------



## IJOJOI (19. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde es natürlich ausprobieren. Mal noch eine Frage, nicht böse gemeint: Hast du auch mal ein aktuelles Assetto oder RaceRoom ausprobiert? Zufällig auch schonmal einen Rennwagen (mit Slicks) gefahren...?



Ich hab alles was in der Sim-Szene grad so lebt. 
*AC* ist und bleibt meine Go-to Drift-Sim, einfach sehr natürlich.
*RRRE* hat einfach den besten Sound, 
*rf2* die beste Physik, wenn man mal schlechte Mod-Cars außen vor lässt.
Beste MP - Experiance bekommst du, wenn du viel Geld (und Zeit) in *iRacing* investierst.
*Automobilista* ist ebenfalls bei der Physik an vorderster Front.

*PCars2* ist einfach ein "relativ" rundes Gesamtpaket. Einige Bugs gibt es, ein paar sind mMn echt "gamebreaking" aber dennoch 
ist es ein tolles Game geworden, indem einfach viel "mehr" möglich ist als nur im Trockenen Hotlaps hinzuzaubern.

*Zu deiner Frage:*
Ja, ich hatte das Glück, in Italien mit einem 458 Challenge (mit Medium Slicks) ein paar Runden drehen zu dürfen. 
Das kann man aber nicht im Entferntesten mit einer dieser Sims vergleichen.
Als "Laie" da auch nur annähernd Richtung Grenzbereich zu kommen, ohne Training und auf kalten Reifen, mit Instructor neben dir, das geht leider einfach nicht. 
Die Beschleuniguns- und vorallem Verzögerunsmomente kannst du auch mit keinem Straßenwagen vergleichen, und da bin ich doch schon einige Stärkere gefahren.

Aber ich fahre immer gerne bei uns am Wachauring bei den Trackdays mit.

*Was ich dir hier noch mitgeben möchte:*
Lass doch anderen den Spaß an ihrem Spiel haben! Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und andere Features, die für einen persönlich wichtig sind.
Mir kann es getrost egal sein, ob du pCars nun schlecht findest oder nicht, mich nervt nur, dass du in (!!!) jedem Thread immer das gleiche schreibst.



> "Enttäuschung des Jahres!"





> "pCars 1 war schon ein riesen Flop"





> "AC ist in allem und sowieso das BESTE!!!11!elf"



Kaufs dir einfach nicht, wenns dir nicht gefällt.

Cya


----------



## chaotium (19. September 2017)

Manche Fachinkompetenz ist ja nicht auszuhalten...

@BMWDriver: Du bist damit auch gemeint


----------



## Orth (20. September 2017)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Systemanforderungen von PCars2

Hatte gerad gelesen : Empfohlen OS WIN 10
                                              Minimal OS WIN 10 (+specific versions of 7), was heißt das denn für mich als WIN 7 user nun genau??

Gruß Orth


----------



## IJOJOI (20. September 2017)

Win 7 funktioniert ohne Probleme, falls du aber eine AMD Karte hast, wäre Win 10 echt zu empfehlen, da viel besser läuft.

An der schlechteren Performance ist leider immer noch AMD schuld, da sie die Drawcall last einfach nicht effizient verarbeiten.


----------



## Orth (20. September 2017)

Ahh supi, danke für deine Antwort.

Als GPU werkelt eine GTX 970 und sollte mir eigentlich, hoffe ich, auch noch etwas reichen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. September 2017)

Launch-Trailer ist online: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsaiLLhN5VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde es natürlich ausprobieren. Mal noch eine Frage, nicht böse gemeint: Hast du auch mal ein aktuelles Assetto oder RaceRoom ausprobiert? Zufällig auch schonmal einen Rennwagen (mit Slicks) gefahren...?


Assetto Corsa hab ich gespielt ja (allerdings seit längerem nicht mehr), knapp 80h gesamt glaub ich, da ging mir das FFB "aus der Dose" auf den Keks sowie dieses komische Umschalten zwischen Launcher und echtem Spiel (das sorgt bei meinen Monitoren für komisches Geflacker...) Driften war darin gut.
Raceroom hatte ich auch mal gespielt, da mag ich dieses "Kaufe hier diese Rennserie zu deinem Spiel dazu" nicht, ansonsten war es glaub ich nicht schlecht. (Auch das ist ewig her...)

"Echte" Rennwägen mit Slicks bin ich noch nicht gefahren, bisher nur "ausgeräumte" und "gemachte" Straßenfahrzeuge, teils mit Semis.
Steht aber noch auf der Wunschliste


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

Sind in Project CARS 2 jetzt auch Fahrerwechsel möglich? Oder ist das immernoch was iRacing / rFactor exklusives?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. September 2017)

Meinem Wissensstand nach wird das Feature nicht direkt ab Launch da sein, nach Ian Bell (also dem CEO) wird es mit Patch 1.04 quasi nachgereicht.
YouTube


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. September 2017)

Also die Performanceprobleme AMD zuzuschieben ist doch ein Witz - vorallem wenn dann noch eine Werbepartnerschaft mit nvidia besteht. Alleine deshalb ist mir der Laden unsympathisch.
Andere Entwickler bekommen es doch auch hin. Dann darf man halt erst releasen, wenn diese Probleme gelöst sind!



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Raceroom hatte ich auch mal gespielt (Auch das ist ewig her...)



Schau dirs mal wieder an - auch die sind ja ständig am Ball und haben viel gepatcht und verbessert.



IJOJOI schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Video Andregee, danke vielmals!



Das Video hatte ich gepostet. Das mit dem Geschwindigkeitsgefühl / FOV ist nunmal Fakt - das hat auch weniger was mit Vorliebe zu tun. Die anderen bekommens nunmal besser hin.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> @BMWDriver: Du bist damit auch gemeint



War mir schon klar, wollte trotzdem einen Daumen hochgeben, weil ich es witzig finde wenn echte Rennfahrer hier als fachinkompetent hingestellt werden


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Meinem Wissensstand nach wird das Feature nicht direkt ab Launch da sein, nach Ian Bell (also dem CEO) wird es mit Patch 1.04 quasi nachgereicht.
> YouTube



Okay vielen dank für das Video, werde mir pCARS 2 aufjedenfall holen.... irgendwann XD 

AC hat ja genug DLC´s (Habe alle) mit denen man spaß haben kann


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Okay vielen dank für das Video, werde mir pCARS 2 aufjedenfall holen.... irgendwann XD


So lang ist es wahrscheinlich nicht hin bis 1.04, der Day-1-Patch ist 1.03


----------



## IJOJOI (22. September 2017)

@BMWDriver2016
"Echte Rennfahrer" lol 

Wir spielen uns hier mit Spielzeuglenkrädern und streiten uns wer das bessere Lieblingsspielzeug hat.
Jetzt werd mal nicht übermütig du "echter Rennfahrer"


----------



## onlygaming (23. September 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So lang ist es wahrscheinlich nicht hin bis 1.04, der Day-1-Patch ist 1.03



Och so schnell schon? Jetzt bin ich schon leicht verwundert^^


----------



## Andregee (24. September 2017)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> @BMWDriver2016
> "Echte Rennfahrer" lol
> 
> Wir spielen uns hier mit Spielzeuglenkrädern und streiten uns wer das bessere Lieblingsspielzeug hat.
> Jetzt werd mal nicht übermütig du "echter Rennfahrer"


Vielleicht fährt er Konstanzrennen in klassischen Rallies, du weißt schon, da wo man keine Sekunde zu schnell sein darf [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (24. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt er Konstanzrennen in klassischen Rallies, du weißt schon, da wo man keine Sekunde zu schnell sein darf [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Die fahren wohl 24/7 mit VSC, das man bloß nicht das Delta überschreitet xD


----------



## Profitroll (19. Dezember 2017)

Die beste Karre ist ganz klar der BMW M1.


----------

